# what are you drinking tonight?



## JBroida

friday night- new belgium hoptober
saturday night- dogfishhead midas touch

what about you?


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Alexander Kieths India Pale Ale

http://www.keiths.ca/index.html

Their pale ale and dark ales are awsome!


----------



## mr drinky

I rarely drink beer but I started off with some Dashwood Sauv Blanc and moved on to a Duvel and now a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale.

k.


----------



## jm2hill

Tonight:

White Freeze, bubble gum liquor, beergurita (tequila and beer), and quite a few others.

A good night to say the least!


----------



## Salty dog

Friday, Ketel One
Saturday, Gordon's


----------



## Eamon Burke

Left Hand Milk Stout and Maker's Mark in the coffee today. Beefeater in juice tomorrow probably. Or more MM.


----------



## Jim

Pu'er tea at the moment.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Souther Tier 2x IPA.


----------



## mateo

Just poured some '94 Glenrothes... it was my last pour, actually. Guess I'll be shopping for some more Scotch on Monday, any suggestions?


----------



## unkajonet

don julio anejo


----------



## Vertigo

Pabst and Jack.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Vertigo said:


> Pabst and Jack.


 
The J.Camp special.


----------



## JBroida

Vertigo said:


> Pabst and Jack.


 
reminds me of college


----------



## Vertigo

JohnnyChance said:


> The J.Camp special.


 
Joseph Campbell?!?!


----------



## JohnnyChance

Haha no. My best friend Jason Campanario. It was his defacto drink of choice. And yes, the two count as one drink.


----------



## geezr

:hungry: 2nd day of decanted 2003 Clos des Lambrays - yum :thumbsup:
have a great trip Jon & Sara :bye:
Hope you have time for memorable beverages in Japan :hoot:


----------



## apicius9

geezr said:


> :hungry: 2nd day of decanted 2003 Clos des Lambrays - yum :thumbsup:


 
Ken, if you have jewels like that around, maybe we should move from lunch to dinner meetings 

I had some Anchor Steam Liberty Ale yesterday, not sure what it will be tonight, thinking about opening a bottle of riesling.

Stefan


----------



## tk59

Yesterday, Beringer '97. Today, La Lagune '06.


----------



## El Pescador

tk59 said:


> Yesterday, Beringer '97. Today, La Lagune '06.



Been there, done that.


----------



## geezr

apicius9 said:


> Ken, if you have jewels like that around, maybe we should move from lunch to dinner meetings
> 
> I had some Anchor Steam Liberty Ale yesterday, not sure what it will be tonight, thinking about opening a bottle of riesling.
> 
> Stefan



Jon's o/p popped at the right time :cool2:
Also really enjoyed Riesling by Muller-Catoir :happy1:


----------



## apicius9

It's a simple Leitz Dragonstone riesling for me. I wish I could get his better dry rieslings, they are excellent. As are all the Mueller-Catoirs...

Stefan


----------



## ecchef

Woodford Reserve, rocks. 
Awamori, verrry cold, waterback.


----------



## Keith Neal

Tanqueray martini with Fresh Market olive stuffed with Russian bleu cheese. Sashimi served on McCarty pottery.







This photo was taken before my Masamoto yanagiba acquisition, so the sashimi slices are not very clean. I didn't know better then.


----------



## obtuse

Avery Mephistopheles


----------



## mattrud

Friday- Rose from Sancerre with dinner, Rainter beer afterwards with a group of people.

Saturday- Tasting of 7 Upright brewery beers, Brut Rose with dinner, Johnny Walker afterwards

Tonight- hmmm wonder what the restaurant will choose?


----------



## SpikeC

Last night, Old Rasputin and a Little Sumpin' Wild.


----------



## mhlee

Last night, started off with Old Crow Reserve on the rocks, then with dinner, Karatanba sake on the rocks.


----------



## JBroida

sunday afternoon (well, almost afternoon)- dogfishhead pumpkin ale
sunday evening- yet to be decided... thinking gulfi cherasuelo di vittoria


----------



## bprescot

Friday: Nothin'
Saturday: Water
Tonight: 2009 L'Aventure Estate Rose (goes surprisingly well with garlic spiced mung dal)


----------



## kalaeb

Hmm, Pepto and Liquid Tylenol.


----------



## markk

stone brewing company smoked porter, quite nice actually


----------



## JMJones

Last night

Shipyard Pumpkin Head
Grappa (dont know the brand, I was out to eat), neat


----------



## mr drinky

Flight canceled, so I am drinking Delta lounge white wine. I'll stiffen it up if the next plane doesn't work out.

k.


----------



## obtuse

Just had a Southern Tier barleywine and Avery 18th anniversary rye-saison. Yum!


----------



## JohnnyChance

ecchef said:


> Woodford Reserve, rocks.



Agreed. My favorite everyday bourbon.

You winos need to get some pants and get rid of the grape juice. Expensive hobby for some weak sh!t that pairs poorly with food.


----------



## Daniel Fairly

Evan Williams...


----------



## ecchef

kalaeb said:


> Hmm, Pepto and Liquid Tylenol.



uke: :dazed:

Sounds awfully familiar! :scratchhead:


----------



## Cipcich

2007 Wild Hog Sonoma Coast Zinfandel for dinner, and Germaine-Robin Coast Road Reserve brandy until the sun comes up.


----------



## Hattorichop

PierreRodrigue said:


> Alexander Kieths India Pale Ale
> 
> http://www.keiths.ca/index.html
> 
> Their pale ale and dark ales are awsome!


 
Pierre, you are in Alberta right?

You should be drinking Okanogan Spring's
I know it's brewed in BC but that's more local then Nova Socita.
Their Pale Ale is one of my new favorites, we just recently got it here in our liquor stores in Ontario.


----------



## SmokinTiger

I am having a home brewed India Pale Ale.


----------



## wenus2

I had dinner with a friend last night, we were gluttons....

We split a 4-pack of Dogfish Head Pumpkin Ales while I made dinner and we enjoyed about a dozen and a half seared sea scallps. 
We then enjoyed a bottle of 2007 Perrin et Fils' Vinsobres Les Cornuds with our main course of Porterhouse, grilled squash, and baked russets.
Followed up dinner with a pair of basil daiquiris - up (think mojito martini, sub basil for mint, hold the soda).
Then we went ahead and capped the evening off with a couple portions of High West Rendezvous Rye - neat. 

That is really a fantastic rye, for you whiskey drinkers out there. Good enugh to regularly convert me from my usual Basil Haydens bourbon.

I haven't opened up anything yet tonight, I have a growler of Roller Bock from a local brewery - Buckbean, that's prolly on the menu eventually.


----------



## JBroida

tell me more about this high west rye


----------



## obtuse

Tonight is Bell's Oktoberfest and Founders breakfast stout.


----------



## JBroida

wandering aengus bloom cider


----------



## Vertigo

Johnny Black with a splash of soda. It's my Friday, suckers!


----------



## sachem allison

1964 Maccallan with 1pound Grilled Bison Ribeye. the bachelor chef dinner no accompaniments, just the steak and the scotch.


----------



## Vertigo

Bachelor Chef Dinner!!! Haha, if the bachelor is Bruce $#@%ing Wayne!

(Cheers though! )


----------



## sachem allison

Vertigo said:


> Bachelor Chef Dinner!!! Haha, if the bachelor is Bruce $#@%ing Wayne!
> 
> (Cheers though! )


 I did a private dinner at some wealthy guys house at the last minute on Christmas eve, as I walk out the door he hands me a box and says merry christmas and thank you. Inside the box $2500.00 tip on top of the $1000.00 dinner for 4 and a full size bottle of the 64 MacCallan. It was a good Christmas that year. Been horrible since.lol


----------



## apicius9

sachem allison said:


> 1964 Maccallan.



:Ooooh: Wow, that's a treat (I assume, never could afford it). Reminds me, long time ago I used to occasionally hang out at a bar that had the 30y Black Bowmore and the rare 40y bottling, the 40y sold for $690 a shot. As a poor post doc I offered them $200 for a teaspoon of each just to compare them, but they didn't do it. Years later the 40y bottle was still almost full and it was definitely not getting better from sitting on a bar shelf. Still annoys me when I think about it.

I'm having water tonight, maybe I'll go for a glass of eau de vie (hazelnut) as a night cap.

Stefan


----------



## ecchef

6 Sam Adams Summer Ales. Crappy selection at the Shopette. :angry2:


----------



## sachem allison

apicius9 said:


> :Ooooh: Wow, that's a treat (I assume, never could afford it). Reminds me, long time ago I used to occasionally hang out at a bar that had the 30y Black Bowmore and the rare 40y bottling, the 40y sold for $690 a shot. As a poor post doc I offered them $200 for a teaspoon of each just to compare them, but they didn't do it. Years later the 40y bottle was still almost full and it was definitely not getting better from sitting on a bar shelf. Still annoys me when I think about it.
> 
> I'm having water tonight, maybe I'll go for a glass of eau de vie (hazelnut) as a night cap.
> 
> 
> 
> Stefan


 
I definitely can't afford it either. I usually drink tap water myself.lol


----------



## obtuse

Today is New Belgium Fat Tire, Left Hand APA, Wild Turkey Rare Breed, Makers Mark, Two other cheap Bourbons-- very old Barton, old crow... ugh


----------



## RRLOVER

Some Maestro Tequilero anejo neat.


----------



## l r harner

jsutcheaping oput with a bottle or 3 of guinness stout


----------



## geezr

The Abyss with pizza and salad :angel2:


----------



## Eamon Burke

Just rigged myself up an Old Fashioned and walked my dog. Hit the spot.


----------



## apicius9

Still have to fine-tune a job application that I am serious about tonight, but when I am done, it will be a Knob Creek tonight. 

Stefan


----------



## SpikeC

johndoughy said:


> Just rigged myself up an Old Fashioned and walked my dog. Hit the spot.


 
I hope that your dogs name isn't Spot!


----------



## mr drinky

My usual day drink (and right now) is sparkling water on ice with a splash of cranberry juice and a splash of limoncello. It's just fancy enough to make water interesting.

k.


----------



## SpikeC

Tonight it's UKU 28.


----------



## JBroida

yesterday- allagash curieux (and a bunch of other stuff, but that was the highlight)


----------



## mattrud

JBroida said:


> yesterday- allagash curieux (and a bunch of other stuff, but that was the highlight)


 
+1 
also some sparkling riesling
tocai
ommegang pale ale


----------



## obtuse

Left Hand Milk Stout, Buffalo Trace


----------



## apicius9

apicius9 said:


> Still have to fine-tune a job application that I am serious about tonight, but when I am done, it will be a Knob Creek tonight.
> 
> Stefan


 
Quoting myself, that's a new one... Anyway, finally submitted my first job application, added everything they requested - 95 pages! Who is going to read all that crap?

I decided to spoil myself by picking up a nice half bottle of champagne and some Thai food. Then my car didn't start again. In the rain. And the dark. By the time I got a jump start, I was soaking wet. So, instead of rewarding myself with champagn, I am drinking a double Knob Creek against the cold. Well, as cold as ii gets here...

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky

apicius9 said:


> I decided to spoil myself by picking up a nice half bottle of champagne...



There's your problem sir. Another half bottle and all those problems would have disappeared.

k.


----------



## ecchef

Roke is on it's way, so I'm gonna go and see if I can score some Laphroaig Cairdeas. Ought to keep me busy if the electricity goes out.


----------



## mhenry

We are drinking the hard stuff tonight.....Abita Rootbeer :wink:


----------



## JBroida

thai iced tea tonight


----------



## Salty dog

stoli


----------



## obtuse

New Albanian Thunderfoot Imperial stout, Tunnel Vision Imperial Rye-wheat beer, Yakima Ipa.


----------



## SpikeC

show off!


----------



## bprescot

Rough week at work. Tonight's Black Maple Hill 23yr Rye.


----------



## 9mmbhp

I'm sipping a recent acquisition from K&L:

Laphroaig "Triple Wood" Islay Single Malt Whisky 750ml - Multiple Reviews on this limited release that was supposedly for European Travel Retail only! Lucky for us some popped up in California. This is essentially Quarter Cask finished in Oloroso Sherry Butts. "so in addition to the intense charcoal smoke attack there are rich fruity notes; blackcurrant and berries. Its an evening barbecue whisky. Grill that fish until its blackened and crispy, drizzle on lemon, and as the smoke rears up in protest, sip this. Big, moody, broody, fruity, and rich: whats not to love? " 94 Points Dominic Roskrow Malt Advocate,"Similar to Laphroaig Quarter Cask, but also finished in oloroso sherry casks. Fruit and smoke: fleshy red berries, red licorice, toffee, ripe barley, coal tar, sun-baked seaweed, peat smoke, and a hint of coffee grounds. Tarry finish. I rated the Quarter Cask a 91, and I think this whisky is in the same ballpark. If you like sherry-influenced whiskies, then go for the Triple Wood. If not, then consider the Quarter Cask." 90 points​

I miss the prominent salty and iodiney aspects of the 10yo cask strength or even the 15yo Laphroaigs. 

This is very reminiscent of the Ardbegs that were finished in sherry casks.


----------



## obtuse

Show off! I love Islay malts... ardbeg and lagavulin particularly


----------



## bprescot

Haven't tried the Triple, but in my mind, that quarter cask is hard to beat. It's a seriously nice malt. As for the Sherry finished Ardbegs, well the sherry didn't stand much of a chance really. It's just hard to mask/mellow an Ardbeg, they're just so distinctive and forceful, you know? 

As long as we're talkin' Islay, anyone tried any of the Kilchomans?


----------



## JohnnyChance

Coconut lemonade.


----------



## mr drinky

Zaca Mesa Syrah 2006. Santa Ynez Valley.

k.


----------



## jmforge

Mojito made with Havana Club (Cuban contraband) once again.


----------



## RRLOVER

I am going to Great Lakes Brew Fest today......I will be drinking unlimited samples of Beer:Beersausage:


----------



## Eamon Burke

What a coincidence! Today I am going to Central Market(the grocery store) for Brewtopia...the yearly beer festival, where their giant selection of craft beers is 25% off, and you can mix and match to your heart's content!


----------



## apicius9

Well, today the Octoberfest in Munich started, I should probably pick up some German beer. 

Stefan


----------



## sachem allison

bartender handed me a shot of tullamore dew as i walked out of the door.


----------



## ecchef

Soymilk. I'm outta booze. :sad0:


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Ron Anejo Pampero Aniversario - I love this SH$T!


----------



## TamanegiKin

Ran out of beer and whiskey, went digging through the cabinet only to find my worst enemy...Wine.
Drinking something named laborvm and another one named mosby. Dunno sh!t about wine, dunno where they came from but it works :beer:


----------



## Cipcich

I used to dink Ketel 1, but now it's the big blue bottle . .


----------



## apicius9

Chocolate milk.


----------



## ecchef

Ok from tonight's choices, which would you choose...

Bersig Pinotage
Red Guitar Tempranillo Garnacha
Diseno Malbec
Zen of Zin Old Vine Zinfandel

It needs to go well with both sharpening and finishing stones.:chin:


----------



## obtuse

The garnacha. I forgot to post last night... Sierra Nevada Tumbler


----------



## mhenry

Hop Stoopid


----------



## mr drinky

apicius9 said:


> Chocolate milk.



Do you drink it with a straw 

k.


----------



## obtuse

Just picked up a bottle of Ardmore Traditional Cask ... anyone ever try this whisky? It seemed like a good deal.


----------



## cnochef

A glass of Old Pogue bourbon from a bottle that I purchased last year in Bardstown, Kentucky.


----------



## geezr

last night - water...... and coffee grown on the Big Island :hungry:


----------



## bprescot

Never had the pogue, but that sounds gooood. Man, would a drink be nice tonight. Feel a head cold comin' on so maybe something with a bit of fire behind it... I'm thinking Old Potrero 18th Century. 

I think I've tried the Ardmore... Though maybe not. I remember it as being fairly peaty which would be unusual for a highland... If it's what I'm thinking of though, it's fairly tasty.


----------



## 9mmbhp

Mmmm, Old Potrero... all the Anchor Steam distilled spirits are unique and memorable. 

I used to be able to find Junipero pretty easily here in CO but not so much anymore.


----------



## obtuse

I picked a bottle of Old Potrero 18th century style too! Unfortunately I'm sending it to my dad.

The Ardmore is supposed to be fairly peaty, so it probably is the dram you're thinking of, can't wait to try it. I'm looking for good values and I'm thinking that in order to satisfy my thirst for peat smoke I might have been better of with the Arbeg ten year ... oh well.

Beer tonight is New Belgium 1554


----------



## ecchef

obtuse said:


> Just picked up a bottle of Ardmore Traditional Cask ... anyone ever try this whisky? It seemed like a good deal.



Mmmmm....Ardmore.


----------



## bprescot

obtuse said:


> I'm thinking that in order to satisfy my thirst for peat smoke I might have been better of with the Arbeg ten year ... oh well.



The Ardbeg ten I remember comes with peat, to be sure. But it also comes with a healthy dose of iodine and salinity. I mean, the Port Charlotte and most stuff from Ardbeg are absolute peat bombs, to be sure, and while both from Islay, they're completely different drams. For straight smoke and affordable, the Caol Ila 12 and Bowmore 12 (if you REALLY want smoke). You can find both sub $35 if you keep your eyes out. But the Ardmore was a perfectly nice dram if I recall right, so I think you'll enjoy it.


----------



## EdipisReks

Justin 2007 cabernet.


----------



## obtuse

Just tried the Ardmore, very nice! Especially at this price range. Very sweet granny Smith apple tartness, nice smoky overtones and a medicinal finish that lingers. I'm very happy I took a chance on this one. Next time I'll give Bowmore a try since the price is so reasonable.


----------



## mhenry

Stone.. Double Bastard


----------



## EdipisReks

the last tiny bit of my Rittenhouse 25 year old single barrel rye. damn special stuff.


----------



## apicius9

I need to stock, up, I'm out of almost everything right now. Ardmore sounds nice, Ardbeg 10 is a must. For the really bad days, having a Laphroaig in cask strength on hand wouldn't be bad either...

Anybody have a recommendation for a straightfoward vodka? I am usually not into the fancy schmancy designer vodkas, something clean and on the smoother side will do just fine. I usually keep that on ice and drink it straight up. Purely for medicinal reasons, of course. 

Stefan


----------



## EdipisReks

apicius9 said:


> I need to stock, up, I'm out of almost everything right now. Ardmore sounds nice, Ardbeg 10 is a must. For the really bad days, having a Laphroaig in cask strength on hand wouldn't be bad either...
> 
> Anybody have a recommendation for a straightfoward vodka? I am usually not into the fancy schmancy designer vodkas, something clean and on the smoother side will do just fine. I usually keep that on ice and drink it straight up. Purely for medicinal reasons, of course.
> 
> Stefan



the standard Smirnoff keeps winning the double blind taste tests. that said, i drink Chopin when i drink vodka neat.


----------



## El Pescador

I keep the Costco brand vodka on hand. Clean good and cheap.


----------



## Vertigo

El Pescador said:


> Costco brand vodka


 
Kirklandikovs?


----------



## bprescot

Vertigo said:


> Kirklandikovs?



LOL!

I like the straight Charbay vodka. Used to be dirt cheap, not sure if it stills is. Still got a couple bottles lying around. You might be close enough that 42 below is available and cheap. It's an interesting wheat based NZ vodka. That's what I give people that tell me vodka doesn't/shouldn't/can't have it's own flavor profile. Anyway, in NZ it was like 35NZD and you're pretty close so... Otherwise I'd go Stoli.


----------



## wenus2

apicius9 said:


> Anybody have a recommendation for a straightfoward vodka? I am usually not into the fancy schmancy designer vodkas, something clean and on the smoother side will do just fine. I usually keep that on ice and drink it straight up. Purely for medicinal reasons, of course.
> 
> Stefan



For drinking, Kettle One is still king. They are one of the only brands that has kept their quality up and their price down.
For sipping though, Stoli Elit is the vodka of choice for me. There are boatloads of designer brands going on now, but almost none of them earn their premium over Kettle in my book, Elit is the exception.

I'm drinking Stone smoked porter tonight, somebody posted it last week and gave me a hankering. I picked some up yesterday, so tonight's the night.


----------



## bprescot

Ended up skipping the Potrero 18th and opted for some Cruzan Single Barrel.


----------



## El Pescador

Vertigo said:


> Kirklandikovs?



Someone told me it was Chopin or Grey Goose...


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Tonight its a little dark rum on ice... Just a wee bit of time to mellow before bed.


----------



## sachem allison

obtuse said:


> I picked a bottle of Old Potrero 18th century style too! Unfortunately I'm sending it to my dad.
> 
> The Ardmore is supposed to be fairly peaty, so it probably is the dram you're thinking of, can't wait to try it. I'm looking for good values and I'm thinking that in order to satisfy my thirst for peat smoke I might have been better of with the Arbeg ten year ... oh well.
> 
> Beer tonight is New Belgium 1554


 If you can find it try McCarthy's single malt From Clear Creek distillery in Oregon. Its only three years old but it is a beauty, incredibly smooth, smokey and peaty. Consider it a baby Laguvulin. voted best whiskey in the world a few years ago


----------



## apicius9

sachem allison said:


> If you can find it try McCarthy's single malt From Clear Creek distillery in Oregon. Its only three years old but it is a beauty, incredibly smooth, smokey and peaty. Consider it a baby Laguvulin. voted best whiskey in the world a few years ago


 
That seems a bit exaggerated unless they have become much better. I had that after they just started making it and wasn't all that impressed at the time. Now, the Clear Creek pear eau de vie is a different matter, clearly one of the nicest ones I had.


----------



## geezr

Barber told me of a beer made in Japan and sold in a golden colored can - so after my haircut I went to local Japanese market and they had on sale "Suntory The Premium Malts Draft Beer" in golden colored cans. Not sure it is the beer the barber talked about but I picked up 2 cans and went to the cashier. The cashier requested to see my ID!!!!:lol2:
I told her I am collecting Social Security - but she insisted to see my ID - so I gave her my ID and said thank you :happy1:
So having my hair cut has made me appear years younger - to 1 person - beer was ok


----------



## sachem allison

apicius9 said:


> That seems a bit exaggerated unless they have become much better. I had that after they just started making it and wasn't all that impressed at the time. Now, the Clear Creek pear eau de vie is a different matter, clearly one of the nicest ones I had.



much better than the early days. here are a few write ups.

McCarthy's started to receive significant acclaim in 2004, when Jim Murray's Whiskey Bible gave McCarthy's its Best Small Batch Whiskey in the world award and a score of 94. That same year Michael Jackson put McCarthy's in his list of The Ten Best American Whiskeys, published in both the Men's Journal (December 2004) and The Malt Advocate ( First Quarter 2005). Consistently rave reviews have continued. In his 2006 edition of The Whiskey Bible, Jim Murray wrote, "McCarthy's has earned a place among the world's elite whiskeys." His 2008 edition of The Whiskey Bible gave McCarthy's a phenomenal score of 96.


----------



## jmforge

Paulaner Oktoberfest.


----------



## obtuse

Looks like I'll be picking up a bottle of McCarthy's


----------



## cnochef

bprescot said:


> The Ardbeg ten I remember comes with peat, to be sure. But it also comes with a healthy dose of iodine and salinity. I mean, the Port Charlotte and most stuff from Ardbeg are absolute peat bombs, to be sure, and while both from Islay, they're completely different drams. For straight smoke and affordable, the Caol Ila 12 and Bowmore 12 (if you REALLY want smoke). You can find both sub $35 if you keep your eyes out. But the Ardmore was a perfectly nice dram if I recall right, so I think you'll enjoy it.


 
Mmmm...Ardbeg, I have the 10 for everyday drinking and a bottle of the 17yr old that isn't made any more.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Otter Creek Copper Ale.
Jack Daniels.
Brooklyn Lager.
Jameson.
Magic Hat Ourtoberfest.


----------



## bishamon

Talisker. Earlier was some mixed drink with umeshu, 7-up, and yuzu, don't have a name for it.


----------



## mr drinky

Kalyra Port from Central Coast.

k.


----------



## bishamon

Springbank 10 yr.


----------



## obtuse

Bluegrass Brewing Company Nut Brown Ale (went out to eat) still sipping on Ardmore


----------



## mhenry

Clown Shoes..... "eagle claw fist" Imperial amber


----------



## obtuse

New Albanian Hoptimus Imperial IPA and Beaks Best California Common.


----------



## bishamon

Trappistes Rochefort 8


----------



## apicius9

Water


----------



## wenus2

Deschutes "Hop in the Dark"


----------



## mr drinky

Ask me in the morning...


----------



## mc2442

did you remember in the morning?


----------



## kalaeb

Hmm, Modelo, I know its cheap...but HMMMM


----------



## obtuse

Rouge Dead Guy and Avery Brown Ale


----------



## apicius9

I just thought 'Dang, I don't have anything at home anymore' - and then I remembered that I have two wine fridges. :slaphead: I clearly need to drink more wine... Although, one of them is full with dessert wines, not something for every day. If this were a free country, I would probably sell some of it (sorry, pet peeve...). It's too hot for a red, so I am leaning toward an Austrian white. Gruner Veltliner is always nice. Maybe I should see if I can get a few shrimp for tonight...

Stefan


----------



## Cipcich

While I confined my drinking to beer and wine earlier in the evening, now it's a big glass of Skyy on ice with a little grapefruit juice. This is not a problem because I remembered to have health insurance . . .


----------



## ecchef

Monster & Stoli tonight. Ain't workin' tomorrow ;-)


----------



## add

Sobieski vodka, a highly rated economy vodka, &_ real _cranberry jc (good for the urinary track). :tongue:


----------



## Vertigo

Arrogant Bastard, Jack


----------



## wenus2

Mirror Pond Pale Ale
Deschutes Brewery
Bend, OR

Went pretty well a rare plus portherhouse and home fries for dinner.
4 down, only 8 to go. I would be pulling for overtime, but I can only take so much Cowboys.


----------



## sachem allison

blue moon harvest pumpkin ale with a fresh juicy peach for dessert


----------



## ecchef

sachem allison said:


> blue moon harvest pumpkin ale with a fresh juicy peach for dessert


 
Is that any good? I've tried a couple of other pumpkin beverages, but they all sucked. 

I guess it's another Orion night for me.


----------



## obtuse

Last night was New Belgium Hoptober and a shot of Buffalo Trace


----------



## markk

Balvenie single barrel 15


----------



## add

markk said:


> Balvenie single barrel 15



May I come over for a bump if am bearing some decent 'gars?


----------



## bprescot

markk said:


> Balvenie single barrel 15


Nice! Tried some of that only a little bit ago. Pretty dang tasty.


----------



## sachem allison

ecchef said:


> Is that any good? I've tried a couple of other pumpkin beverages, but they all sucked.
> 
> I guess it's another Orion night for me.


 not bad, not the best I ever had but fairly tasty.


----------



## apicius9

My indulgence of the day is some Haagen-Dazs White chocolate raspberry-truffle ice cream. I'll probably stick with water after that.

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky

What am I drinking tonight...too much of whatever it is.


----------



## Amon-Rukh

mr drinky said:


> What am I drinking tonight...too much of whatever it is.


That was me last Saturday for sure! 

Today was a more subdued night with just some Bulleit Bourbon.


----------



## bishamon

Celebrator doppelbock


----------



## mr drinky

bishamon said:


> Celebrator doppelbock



Is that what you drink after you unload a bunch of knives and create a mini-frenzy of knife buying? Btw, buying your knives actually interrupted my drinking 

k.


----------



## bishamon

Dude, after packing up all those knives the last two days and sorting what's going where I needed a drink. Not looking forward to the post office bill, lol.


----------



## wenus2

Just finishing off my 1st beer.

Little Sumpin' Wild Ale
Lagunitas Brewing Co
Petaluma, CA

It's crazy good, I didn't know what I was missing out on!
I just want to pound the whole 6er right here and now.
It is 9.4% ABV, so I should likely watch my intake if I plan to accomplish anything tonight, lol.


----------



## SpikeC

I'm having one now as well!


----------



## mhenry

Left Coast "Hop Juice" Double IPA


----------



## wenus2

ecchef said:


> Is that any good? I've tried a couple of other pumpkin beverages, but they all sucked.


It's OK. To me it's a little too spiced and a bit sweet. I'm not a big flavor added guy though. My buddy loves pumpkin beer, so I get to try a lot of them, like it or not. 
AFAIK Dogfish Head Pumpkin Ale is as good as it gets. It's the only one I've ever tried that I would actually buy for myself.

Doubtful you could get it where you are though. 

Do you get stuff APO? If it's simple/possible to send something like that to you I wouldn't mind dropping a few bottles in the mail.
PM me if you are interested, I would appreciate the opportunity to buy you a beer. :beer:


----------



## apicius9

Well, my car had been in the shop with electrical problems and the error codes indcated that it needed a new cam position sensor and a new computer. Since first the Chrysler guy gave me a wrong part number and then the company I ordered a computer from messed up my order, the car was in the shop for 11 days and in the end I had to get a rental for a few days just to get my basics organized. Yesterday I picked up the car, total damage $650 (I got a refurbished computer for $200 with warranty compared to the $850 Chrysler wanted), but the mechanic told me that the engine light is still on with a new error code - turns out that the Chrysler guy has given me the wrong part number AGAIN and the computer is searching for a valve that my model doesn't have. But the mechanic said he tested the car and all seems to work well, so I took it home, drove it around a bit, and tried to decide whether I should replace the computer again if it works as it is. Well, this was answered this morning whe my car didn't start and had exactly the same symptoms it had 2 weeks and $650 ago. Car is back in the shop, another computer ordered, and maybe the alternator has issues as well. Chrysler Sebring 2002 with 27,000 (!) miles. Piece of sh^%.

So, I don't yet know what I will be drinking tonight, but it will probably be a lot of it.

Stefan


----------



## wenus2

lol, sh!t, maybe I need to send YOU a beer.

I'm not sure the world is a better place with computers in cars. I've been where you are now and it's really frustrating, like throwing darts in the dark. I hope this sorts it for you.

In the mean time... I think this is the occasion tequila exists for!


----------



## Salty dog

Ketel


----------



## mr drinky

Vodka straight with a half ice cube.

k.


----------



## Salty dog

shaken, up, three small cubes.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Top shelf rum, as always.


----------



## Cipcich

Germaine Robin Coast Road Reserve brandy, every bottle with an anti-caplitalist diatribe printed on the cork . .


----------



## ecchef

Red wine & anti-depressants.


----------



## mr drinky

ecchef said:


> Red wine & anti-depressants.



That's funny. And in the morning do you take sedatives with your coffee 

k.


----------



## bprescot

Cipcich said:


> Germaine Robin Coast Road Reserve brandy, every bottle with an anti-caplitalist diatribe printed on the cork . .


 
They make some killer brandies and grappa though. Really hard to find on this coast. Them and Clear Creek do some really nice, exciting stuff.

Funny about the capitalist diatribe, considering they make Hangar One, which is the only reason they can stay in business and do what they do.


----------



## geezr

:thumbsup: got served Ayinger Oktober Fest-Marzen last night.


----------



## cnochef

A bottle of 2007 Chateau Signac Cotes du Rhone, it's so good I call it "Poor Man's Chateauneaf du Pape."

Should be perfect with the bucatini carbonara I'm making.


----------



## Amon-Rukh

It's taco night, so that means margaritas. I may have to switch to beer soon though. Have to teach tomorrow morning and the children already give me enough of a headache without outside assistance. :dazed:


----------



## apicius9

ecchef said:


> Red wine & anti-depressants.


 
Sounds like breakfast to me 


A few hours more grading and then I'll pick up a few bottles of Rogue on the way home. One or two probably won't survive the evening.


----------



## apicius9

geezr said:


> :thumbsup: got served Ayinger Oktober Fest-Marzen last night.


 
Did you drink yourself silly again at the Octoberfest, Ken?


----------



## sachem allison

bprescot said:


> They make some killer brandies and grappa though. Really hard to find on this coast. Them and Clear Creek do some really nice, exciting stuff.
> 
> Funny about the capitalist diatribe, considering they make Hangar One, which is the only reason they can stay in business and do what they do.


clear creek is some of my favorites there McCarthy's single malt is beautiful now that they have perfected it. and there pear is amazing.


----------



## wenus2

Humming Ale
Anchor Steam Brewing
SF, CA


----------



## obtuse

North Coast Old Rasputin on tap. Guineas Foreign Extra Stout 7.5% A.B.V.


----------



## unkajonet

Just had my first taste of Ardbeg 10. Very interesting...


----------



## Salty dog

Ketel, again.


----------



## geezr

apicius9 said:


> Did you drink yourself silly again at the Octoberfest, Ken?



500ml is just right for this geezr :wink:
:hungry: may be time to check on Volnay En Chevert I picked up years ago..


----------



## tk59

Yesterday, Don Julio anejo. Today, 2005 Chave Crozes Hermitage.


----------



## bishamon

Absinthe (Delaware Phoenix 'Meadow of Love).


----------



## wenus2

obtuse said:


> North Coast Old Rasputin on tap


very nice! I do like me a good Russian imperial stout. Ole Raz if a faithful standby. I truly do love North Coast beer in general. Their Scrimshaw pilsner is brilliant in that category, and likely what I would choose if I were doomed to a single beer option for the rest of my days.


----------



## Wagstaff

a Chimay blue (need the cork for de-burring!), + a Samuel Smith dry cider.


----------



## Cipcich

bprescot said:


> They make some killer brandies and grappa though. Really hard to find on this coast. Them and Clear Creek do some really nice, exciting stuff.
> 
> Funny about the capitalist diatribe, considering they make Hangar One, which is the only reason they can stay in business and do what they do.


 I took another look. There is really no printing on the cork. That was meant as self-deprecating humor, given my propensity to get political when I get drunk . . .


----------



## apicius9

Wagstaff said:


> a Chimay blue (need the cork for de-burring


 
ah, the excuses we come up with 

Didn't make it to the beer store but went to the supermarket - and forgot to pick up booze. :slaphead: So, it will be a bottle or two of Kona Longboard Lager tonight. Gotta stay fit for the coffee and chocolate tasting in the morning.

Stefan


----------



## welshstar

Four vines 2009 Biker & Sam Smiths Raspberry beer


----------



## apicius9

welshstar said:


> Four vines 2009 Biker & Sam Smiths Raspberry beer


 
I would like to submit my formal protest against using the words 'raspberry' and 'beer' in one phrase. Let alone in one beverage. 

Stefan


----------



## ecchef

:lol2:


----------



## add

apicius9 said:


> I would like to submit my formal protest against using the words 'raspberry' and 'beer' in one phrase. Let alone in one beverage.
> 
> Stefan



You are German so I won't contest your beer pedigree. :wink:

But some of the fruit beers make for a fine after dinner drink.

Samuel Smiths is an outstanding brewery.
They make one of the best sweet oatmeal stouts about.


----------



## obtuse

Sadly, I've had To tap into the 3L box of Pinot Evil I bought for cooking.


----------



## add

obtuse said:


> Sadly, I've had To tap into the 3L box of Pinot Evil I bought for cooking.



Box wine?

... beats mouthwash (by a hair :tongue.


----------



## add

*Something called "Pumpkin Ale" by Buffalo Bill's Brewery.
*

Bleech... thin, hurried, and lacks any character whatsoever.
If Bartles and James made a pumpkin ale this would be it. :scared4:


Disclaimer: Wifey picked it up, god love her.


----------



## unkajonet

More Ardbeg 10. I'm beginning to like this stuff...


----------



## mr drinky

Viognier. There was some crazy sale where they marked a bottle down to $1.99, so I bought a case. The resident sommelier said it was still drinking well and opened a bottle for me to try. It was fine at room temp and even better chilled. And for $2 it was really good.

k.


----------



## add

Dinky, whereabouts in central MN are ye be?


----------



## mr drinky

Outside of St. Cloud. Are you up north?

k.


----------



## DwarvenChef

Tonight it's tap water ala Fresno... to broke to enjoy...


----------



## Cipcich

Vicodin and vodka (Skyy).


----------



## bishamon

Absinthe - Pacifique


----------



## wenus2

bishamon said:


> Absinthe - Pacifique


 
good lord, again? how much of that crap can you drink :scared4:

finished my last two Little Sumpin Wilds tonight. they dont go near as well with pizza as they do with steak, for all you beer pairing public.
then to the Old Overholt, rocks, dash o'bitters. atta boy. :moon:


----------



## bishamon

Meh, I haven't had any in a couple months, so two nights in a row aint bad. And there's good absinthe and bad absinthe.


----------



## mano

Last night's wine group dinner (the rule for the night was no cabs but I forgot and brought the only two :O):

Selection of Cheese, Salmon, and other goodies
*1990 Dom Perignon
2000 E. Guigal Hermitage
2009 Chateau Meanaux White Bordeaux
*
Escargots w/ Puff Pastry
* Domaine de l&#8217;oriel 2004 Reisling
Domaine Boissard 2005 Mersault
*
Caramelized Sea Scallops with greens
*Drouhin Pommard 2006 Burgundy
Domaine se la Perriere 2009 Sancerre*

Seared Foie Gras with Caramelized Peaches
Oremus Tokaji 1972
Chateau D&#8217;Yquem 1990

Magret Duck Breasts with Duck Fat, Pan-Roasted Fingerling Potatoes, Haricots Verts and a Balsamic Cherry Reduction
*Lajota Howell Mountain 1996 Cab
Egelhoff Cabernet 2001	
*
Gateau au Chocolat 
* The &#8220;Culprit&#8221; Zin blend 2009
Baus Family Zinfandel 2008

MIsc. Jayson Red Wine 2007*


----------



## obtuse

unkajonet said:


> More Ardbeg 10. I'm beginning to like this stuff...


 
Good stuff, you should work your way up to the Super Nova.


----------



## obtuse

mano said:


> Last night's wine group dinner (the rule for the night was no cabs but I forgot and brought the only two :O):
> 
> Selection of Cheese, Salmon, and other goodies
> *1990 Dom Perignon
> 2000 E. Guigal Hermitage
> 2009 Chateau Meanaux White Bordeaux
> *
> Escargots w/ Puff Pastry
> * Domaine de l&#8217;oriel 2004 Reisling
> Domaine Boissard 2005 Mersault
> *
> Caramelized Sea Scallops with greens
> *Drouhin Pommard 2006 Burgundy
> Domaine se la Perriere 2009 Sancerre*
> 
> Seared Foie Gras with Caramelized Peaches
> Oremus Tokaji 1972
> Chateau D&#8217;Yquem 1990
> 
> Magret Duck Breasts with Duck Fat, Pan-Roasted Fingerling Potatoes, Haricots Verts and a Balsamic Cherry Reduction
> *Lajota Howell Mountain 1996 Cab
> Egelhoff Cabernet 2001
> *
> Gateau au Chocolat
> * The &#8220;Culprit&#8221; Zin blend 2009
> Baus Family Zinfandel 2008
> 
> MIsc. Jayson Red Wine 2007*



I wish I could be part of your wine group...


----------



## Vertigo

Anything put in front of me.


----------



## obtuse

It's a Fat Tire kind of night.


----------



## unkajonet

obtuse said:


> Good stuff, you should work your way up to the Super Nova.


 
I gotta work my way up to being able to afford Super Nova!


----------



## ecchef

Going shopping at "Cheap Liquor" (yes...that's the real name) today. I've heard they have some interesting stuff.


----------



## mhenry

Another Double Bastard


----------



## mr drinky

Some malbec, then vino nobile and now rose. And in between there some roasted lamb shoulder with a fennel rub.

k.


----------



## wenus2

Old No. 38 Stout
North Coast Brewing
Mendocino, CA


----------



## Vertigo

4 Jack, 1 Crown, 1 Jameson, 1 JB soda, 6 PBR. Night's still young, I'll be mud wrestling Oivind before the night's over.


----------



## add

Vertigo said:


> 4 Jack, 1 Crown, 1 Jameson, 1 JB soda, 6 PBR. Night's still young, I'll be *mud* wrestling Oivind before the night's over.



Good, cuz after that libation line-up, the vomit will be much less noticeable... irate1:


----------



## mattrud

Black Maple Hill Premium Small Batch Burbon


----------



## Amon-Rukh

Maker's Mark; later on Sierra Nevada Tumbler.


----------



## geezr

obtuse said:


> I wish I could be part of your wine group...


lus1:

Ken Daiginjyo sake :happymug:


----------



## apicius9

obtuse said:


> I wish I could be part of your wine group...


 
+1 Wow, that's quite a line-up. I am in awe.

Drinking Coke zero tonight.


----------



## Cipcich

More Germaine-Robin brandy. Instead of picking on you guys tonight, I'm criticizing the Menodocino county sheriff for having his deputies gun down a schizophrenic on a logging road without giving him a chance to surrender. Bottoms up.


----------



## Cipcich

:cool2: Uh oh. Good thing I have another bottle or two. My wife says I'm the one who's insane for accusing a county sheriff of murder in the press.


----------



## mr drinky

obtuse said:


> I wish I could be part of your wine group...



+1. I didn't notice you said "wine group". I assumed that was restaurant fare. Btw, someone explain to me "magret duck breasts". Magret is French for breast, so it is like saying Breast Duck Breast. I guess it is like Ahi Tuna. Isn't ahi the Hawaiian word for tuna, so it is like saying tuna tuna?

...I need to get some sleep.

k.


----------



## SpikeC

Cipcich said:


> More Germaine-Robin brandy. Instead of picking on you guys tonight, I'm criticizing the Menodocino county sheriff for having his deputies gun down a schizophrenic on a logging road without giving him a chance to surrender. Bottoms up.


 
Your guys do that too? Up here in PDX it's standard practice. Only ours do it in the city.


----------



## geezr

Fat Tire last night :biggrin:


----------



## DwarvenChef

Celebrating with one of my stashed Stone Brewery Imperial Russian Stouts  Confirmed, I now work at WholeFoods


----------



## apicius9

DwarvenChef said:


> Celebrating with one of my stashed Stone Brewery Imperial Russian Stouts  Confirmed, I now work at WholeFoods


 
Excellent news, congratulations! I'll toast from here, not yet sure with what. 

Stefan


----------



## sachem allison

DwarvenChef said:


> Celebrating with one of my stashed Stone Brewery Imperial Russian Stouts  Confirmed, I now work at WholeFoods


 congratulations, excellent!


----------



## mr drinky

2006 BRUNELLO DI MONTALCINO: CASANOVA DI NERI TENUTA NUOVA.

k.


----------



## unkajonet

Laphroaig Quarter Cask


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Whole foods, love me some Chanitilly cake. To keep on topic, drinking sauvignon blanc.


----------



## apicius9

Maker's Mark but I wish I had some Laphroaig.

Stefan


----------



## unkajonet

apicius9 said:


> Maker's Mark but I wish I had some Laphroaig.
> 
> Stefan


 
Of course you know, I blame you for my newly acquired Laphroaig and Ardbeg 10 addiction. Especially the Ardbeg...


----------



## JohnnyChance

Post Road Pumpkin Ale.

Hey you wine nerds, which one of you wants to give this a shot?
http://images.businessweek.com/slid...sinessweek-first-annual-how-to-guide/slides/9


----------



## kalaeb

mr drinky said:


> 2006 BRUNELLO DI MONTALCINO: CASANOVA DI NERI TENUTA NUOVA.
> 
> k.


 
Lucky, one of my favorites.


----------



## Salty dog

Ketel.(I'm consistant)


----------



## ecchef

The usual...Woodford Reserve. Tonight with Dr. Pepper.


----------



## mr drinky

Salty dog said:


> Ketel.(I'm consistant)



...consistent volume too??

k.


----------



## Salty dog

Little more than usual actually. Two days off up north.


----------



## SpikeC

Had a Duvel last night. Very nice, the person who came to pick up a puppy brought it.


----------



## SpikeC

Drinking a "Happy Buddha" beer. Not too bad, Chinese and tastes like it.


----------



## obtuse

Finally drinking some interesting stuff. Tonight is Southerntier Inequity Imperial IBA, Southerntier Imperial Pumking (girlfriend's choice), Three Floyds BooDoo harvest ale, Rowans Creek straight Kentucky bourbon whiskey


----------



## apicius9

I had a lemon gras eau de vie last night, brought that over from Germany from my favorite distiller Dirker. Interesting stuff. The story is that the owner of a Thai restaurant asked him to make a digstif for him and that's what he came up with. Won a few international gold medals since, AFAIK.

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky

2010 Demetria Beton Blanc.

k.


----------



## bprescot

Thomas H Handy Sazerac Unfiltered Rye ... Oh man, if only! Company party this evening so it was watery gin and tonics (beefeaters) and yellow tail merlot...


----------



## bishamon

Dark and Stormy, Gosling's and Barritts, copper cup.


----------



## Amon-Rukh

@bprescot: my sympathies regarding the yellow tail! 

For me it was Elijah Craig bourbon tonight.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Blacksmiths, Jameson, Boddingtons.


----------



## EdipisReks

2005 Chateau Canon Saint-Michel, Canon Fronsac.


----------



## mr drinky

Sh!tty sauv blanc from CVS.

k.


----------



## EdipisReks

mr drinky said:


> Sh!tty sauv blanc from CVS.
> 
> k.


 
ouch.


----------



## welshstar

Ommegang Three philosophers
Roederer California sparkling
Jaffurs 2009 Grenache
Balvenie 14 year old Golden Cask


----------



## cnochef

Right now, Glenfiddich 15yr old Solera Scotch. A wonderful evening dram.


----------



## JohnnyChance

mr drinky said:


> Sh!tty sauv blanc from CVS.
> 
> k.



Hard times? Got the shakes and nothing else was open?

Wasn't even aware CVS sold booze.


----------



## ecchef

welshstar said:


> Ommegang Three philosophers
> Roederer California sparkling
> Jaffurs 2009 Grenache
> Balvenie 14 year old Golden Cask


 
Special occasion?


----------



## mr drinky

JohnnyChance said:


> Hard times? Got the shakes and nothing else was open?
> 
> Wasn't even aware CVS sold booze.



In Texas CVS has booze. No hard times; just got off a plane and too lazy to go shopping. 

k.


----------



## apicius9

Just had some coffee, Rusty's Hawaiian 100% Ka'u, medium roast, from a french press. Beautiful stuff, incredible fuit. I was just going to write it is ridiculously expensive, but compared to the coffee I pick up at the chain places it is actually o.k. Now off to work, there are always papers to grade...

Stefan


----------



## mhlee

I forgot to post here the past week or so. Here's what I've had in the meantime.

2002 L'Aventure Optimus
2008 Miura Monterey County Pinot Noir
Bulleit Rye
Alaskan Amber


----------



## kalaeb

Polygamy porter.


----------



## Justin0505

wenus2 said:


> For drinking, Kettle One is still king. They are one of the only brands that has kept their quality up and their price down.
> For sipping though, Stoli Elit is the vodka of choice for me. There are boatloads of designer brands going on now, but almost none of them earn their premium over Kettle in my book, Elit is the exception.
> 
> I'm drinking Stone smoked porter tonight, somebody posted it last week and gave me a hankering. I picked some up yesterday, so tonight's the night.


 
IMO Hanger 1 is the best vodka under the price of Stoli Elite. Some friends and I did a blind tasting a few years ago and it beat just about everything aside from the Elite and a $200 bottle of some other Russian stuff.

It's not very popular (yet) and I think waaaay under valued: I've seen it in sale for $25 per .750L


Tonight though, I'm drinking beer: Surly "Wet" ..... mmmm hops.


----------



## Justin0505

JBroida said:


> friday night- new belgium hoptober
> saturday night- dogfishhead midas touch
> 
> what about you?


 
HOW THE HELL DO YOU GET DOGFISHHEAD ON THE WEST COAST!?!?!?! They are far and away my favorite brewery, but I can't get their stuff in MN. So do you import awesome beer along with J-knives?


----------



## SpikeC

Dogfishhead is in every mini mart here in PDX.


----------



## EdipisReks

Justin0505 said:


> They are far and away my favorite brewer


 
you need some Three Floyds. DFH is my second, because of 3F.


----------



## bprescot

mhlee said:


> 2002 L'Aventure Optimus


 
Ooh, do tell. Don't think I've got any '02's floating around (DANG that's early. That the first Optimus bottling?) but I've got some older ones. How did '02 age?


----------



## add

Justin0505 said:


> HOW THE HELL DO YOU GET DOGFISHHEAD ON THE WEST COAST!?!?!?! They are far and away my favorite brewery, but I can't get their stuff in MN. So do you import awesome beer along with J-knives?



MN will have it... where you at? 

My favorite IPA:
http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/two-hearted-ale/1502/

:beer:


----------



## add

Thanks for the tip on the _Hangar 1_.
I will look for that.
Grapes, eh?

Two very nice budget Polish vodkas I recommend are:
_Sobieski_ (rye) and_ Luksusowa_ (potato)


----------



## mr drinky

Justin0505 said:


> IMO Hanger 1 is the best vodka under the price of Stoli Elite.



Justin knows that I will agree with him on this one. Hanger is an amazing value -- and this from someone who considers sipping vodka a thirst quencher. Though I am not sure about their flavored Hanger vodkas. Frankly, I would stay away from anything flavored. 

Just make sure to chill it, and Hanger really has a nice mix of flavor and smoothness. Russian vodkas are super slick/smooth and go down the pipe like water, while other vodkas tend to have a bit more flavor. Hanger is right in the middle IMO. 

k.


----------



## mhlee

bprescot said:


> Ooh, do tell. Don't think I've got any '02's floating around (DANG that's early. That the first Optimus bottling?) but I've got some older ones. How did '02 age?


 
I just checked wine-searcher. They have Optimus bottlings going back to 1999. 

We had the 2002 with Prime Rib at Lawry's Prime Rib. It was a little disappointing. Not because it was bad; it just wasn't as good as I remember the wine in its youth. 

It certainly wasn't as fruit forward as it was when it was younger. It still had a core of fruit, more black plum - not so much sweet, a touch sour not in a bad way. However, it was still balanced. Texturally, it was very smooth; it still had good acidity, but much less tannins than I remembered. It was not tannic at all in the front or mid palate. 

The color was not light and was not becoming that brick red, light color at the edge. However, it wasn't very good a couple of days later when we had what was remaining of the bottle. 

Based on the color and acidity alone, I think it could go another 5 years for sure, but hard to say what will be left of the fruit at that time. However, I imagine that it could improve more if the slight sourness of the fruit diminishes. 

It wasn't the best match for the beef; I think it would have been better with lamb, or a braise.


----------



## bprescot

Thanks for that! Kinda what I expected and I'll keep that in mind while pairing it in the future. 

Tonight: Dassai 50 Junmai Daiginjo


----------



## apicius9

Not sure, yet, what it will be but probably lots of it. Man, this has to be the most miserable summer/early fall of my life so far. 

Stefan


----------



## Darkhoek

I am just savouring a bottle of Matarromera 2007. A Spanish spicy little red beauty from the Ribeira del Duero region. The perfect company to a very nice rib eye steak. 

DarKHOeK


----------



## Dave Martell

apicius9 said:


> Not sure, yet, what it will be but probably lots of it. Man, this has to be the most miserable summer/early fall of my life so far.
> 
> Stefan


 

Maybe you should have kept that wine collection after all? :razz:


----------



## EdipisReks

mr drinky said:


> Justin knows that I will agree with him on this one. Hanger is an amazing value -- and this from someone who considers sipping vodka a thirst quencher. Though I am not sure about their flavored Hanger vodkas. Frankly, I would stay away from anything flavored.
> 
> Just make sure to chill it, and Hanger really has a nice mix of flavor and smoothness. Russian vodkas are super slick/smooth and go down the pipe like water, while other vodkas tend to have a bit more flavor. Hanger is right in the middle IMO.
> 
> k.


 
i continue to like Chopin the best.


----------



## apicius9

A few days ago, on a whim, picked up a bottle of Dewar's, thinking I had not had that since my teen years, and how bad could it be. I guess I really have become a snob. This stuff is disgusting. I will have to keep it for indiscriminant guests...

Stefan


----------



## EdipisReks

Glenmorangie Lasanta


----------



## ecchef

Limited stock of Rogue "Dead Guy Ale" at the Shopette! :woot:


----------



## Cipcich

Skyy vodka, frozen bottle and on ice.
I used to like Ketel, and Hangar hurt my throat when I tried it.
Skyy has little, if any, taste. Like drinking high-test water.


----------



## apicius9

ecchef said:


> Limited stock of Rogue "Dead Guy Ale" at the Shopette! :woot:


 

:thumbsup: and I am doubly happy if I find some Double Dead Guy, one of my favorites.

Stefan


----------



## 9mmbhp

Two Bombay Sapphire Gibsons last night, a bit hungover this morning :dazed:

_I should never have switched from Scotch to Martinis._ -- Humphey Bogart


----------



## mattrud

Tonight I will be going to a sake event with 326 sake's available.


----------



## ecchef

mattrud said:


> Tonight I will be going to a sake event with 326 sake's available.


 
Is that the one sponsored by the Gohan Society @ Sakagura?


----------



## mattrud

ecchef said:


> Is that the one sponsored by the Gohan Society @ Sakagura?


 
joy of sake


----------



## bprescot

That sounds awesome! There really are parts of New York that I miss. Not many parts, but some.


----------



## apicius9

Sierra Nevada 30th Anniversary Bock, good stuff.

Stefan


----------



## SpikeC

I had a Hair of the Dog Cherry Adam from the wood yesterday, a 2011. It will definitely improve with some age, but was still quite nice. For fruit-o-phobs, the cherry is very subdued, the wood aging makes it blend into the background. Unfortunately it is only available at the brewery/taxing room. I have some Fred from the Wood in the cellar that is 3 years old now that I may just have to try!


----------



## obtuse

Last night was Basil Hayden's, Noah's Mill and Willet Pot Still Reserve. Beer was Founders Red's Rye.


----------



## Darkhoek

After finishing my Honyaki gyuto refurbishment project I took out a couple of beers from my favourite brewery to celebrate. A Danish brewery called "Skagen Bryghus" make a light but powerful ale named "Sandmile". That is my favourite beer at the moment. Well deserved too i feel.

DarKHOeK


----------



## mhenry

2 Dog fish 90"s and a Victory Hop devil for lunch today :tooth:


----------



## geezr

Duval  revisited due to Spikes post
Coincidence  while buying the beer met a former co-worker when we were in our 20s and I mentioned Stefans take on Dewars. :laugh:
We worked in an office of party animals and they liked multi-course Chinese dinners with blended scotch, bourbon. The 1st course was usually soup and a shot of something was always added to the soup  then each dish was toasted  as well as toasts to the bones, each waitress, chop sticks, etc. :wink:
Some of those guys got through 9 course meals, I sometimes made it through 5 course dinners.:shots:
Fast forward to today - former co-worker and I do not drink blended scotch or bourbon since we moved on from that office, as we were almost not functioning the day after those parties :sleeping:


----------



## ecchef

....The same thing we drink every other night Pinky....


----------



## Eamon Burke

obtuse said:


> Last night was Basil Hayden's, Noah's Mill and Willet Pot Still Reserve. Beer was Founders Red's Rye.


 :hatsoff:


----------



## welshstar

Tonight was a bottle of my newly received Denners 2009 Syrah

Absolutely great, flattered by some great Neals Yard Stiliton and Hovis biscuits

It was preceeded by a can of Asahi Super dry and followed by Balvanie 14 year old golden cask


----------



## Vertigo

Percocet and cyclobenzaprine. Allowed drink not I to am?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Dogfish Head Pumpkin Ale and Avery Old Jubilation Ale. I am so pissed I missed out on Venetucci Pumpkin Ale by Bristol. The brewery is about 10 miles from my house and I missed the presale. Can't find any in the area. Anyone ever try it??


----------



## unkajonet

The day started with Grey Goose. Then, in order (I think): 
Ardbeg 10
Laphroaig quarter cask
Woodford Reserve
more Ardbeg 10

Has anyone tried Tito's Handmade Vodka? I keep reading good things about it.


----------



## add

unkajonet said:


> The day started with Grey Goose. Then, in order (I think):
> Ardbeg 10
> Laphroaig quarter cask
> Woodford Reserve
> more Ardbeg 10
> 
> *Has anyone tried Tito's Handmade Vodka? I keep reading good things about it.*


 
Yes, if memory serves, about a year ago.
Was completely underwhelmed... perhaps because I kept reading good things about it. :spin chair:


----------



## unkajonet

You've just save me a trip. Thanks.


----------



## geezr

Duvel last night :happymug:

2006 Sauzet Les Combettes tonight :thumbsup:


----------



## Salty dog

unkajonet said:


> The day started with Grey Goose. Then, in order (I think):
> Ardbeg 10
> Laphroaig quarter cask
> Woodford Reserve
> more Ardbeg 10
> 
> Has anyone tried Tito's Handmade Vodka? I keep reading good things about it.



Yes. (I've pretty much tried them all) It's fairly bright and clean up front but has just a bit of a bite going down. I don't mind the bite, it reminds me I'm drinking vodka. We have some regulars that drink nothing else. Being a domestic vodka also helps with sales. Another small distillery is Rehorst. (From right here in Milwaukee) Probably available regionally.


----------



## Keith Neal

Panizzi Chianti 1993 for happy hour. Then to dinner at Danilo in Modena for the bolito misto.


----------



## unkajonet

Tito's Handmade Vodka (I couldn't resist) - I think Salty is right on the money: bright and clean. Very smooth.


----------



## ecchef

Ain't it time to make this a sticky?


----------



## Amon-Rukh

Pre-game: margaritas
Early game: costco pale ale
Mid game: margaritas again
Post-game: oh, f*** it, just plain tequila shots. Go Cards!


----------



## sachem allison

2 stellas
2 Boylans rootbeer floats
1 tullamore dew
1 homemade chipotle tequila


----------



## ecchef

eeeeww...:scared1:


----------



## sachem allison

ecchef said:


> eeeeww...:scared1:


 
it was a wierd day and everyone kept sticking a glass in my hand, I couldn't say no, they were all hot! Everybody would say, Chef in hot sexy voices and say, i brought you something, What am I gonna do? Free kisses and drinks, I'm only human, Dammit!!


----------



## Miles

A very tasty Spanish garnacha.


----------



## El Pescador

Lagunitas 60 min IPA


----------



## apicius9

I am still in the wood shop and hope I still have some beer in the fridge when I get home. I think there was some Rogue Dead Guy left. 

Stefan


----------



## SpikeC

Widmer Barrel Aged BRRRBON '11. From their alchemy series.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Apple jack! From Lairds. Feeling melancholy that nobody makes the real stuff anymore.


----------



## apicius9

Rogue Brutal IPA


----------



## jheis

So, here I am in Sonoma County and what am I drinking?

The last bottle of three cases of Black Slate Pinot Noir.

A _German_ Pinot I picked up on a (how bad can it be?) whim at the Grocery Outlet for $3.99 a bottle. After the first trial bottle I went back and bought everything they had on the shelf.

Not a great wine, but as an everyday quaffer for under $4 bucks a bottle it's hard to beat.

James


----------



## El Pescador

Donkey piss (Budweiser)...only thing in my fridge!


----------



## apicius9

I ate too much stew, beer doesn't fit in anymore, so I switched to bourbon.

Stefan


----------



## ecchef




----------



## Mike Davis

HAHAHAHAH! So excited to finally have this available locally! It's after 5...so i am safe right?


----------



## kalaeb

Detroit Lager. Only here for a few days...had to try it. Not great, but not bad either.


----------



## JBroida

wandering aengus cider... bloom


----------



## Eamon Burke

apicius9 said:


> I ate too much stew, beer doesn't fit in anymore, so I switched to bourbon.
> 
> Stefan


 
Good call


----------



## ecchef

Jameson Special Reserve 12 year old. And ice.


----------



## Amon-Rukh

Bernheim Kentucky Straight Wheat Whiskey for me, Bombay Sapphire gimlet for the fiancee.


----------



## markk

Macallan 15


----------



## obtuse

Tonight I drank Samuel Smith's IPA, Stone 10.10.10 Vertical Epic and Stone Smoked Porter.


----------



## Salty dog

Glacier


----------



## sachem allison

redbreast 15 yr old


----------



## sachem allison

connemara turf mor whiskey ummmmmmm, so peaty!!!


----------



## welshstar

Gouden Carolus Carolus D'Or - Cuvee Van de Keiser


----------



## ecchef

The last of the Jamie.


----------



## mateo

New Belgian Brewery 1554.


----------



## mr drinky

2009 Byron Nielson Vineyard Pinot Noir.

Edit: with lamb burgers.

k.


----------



## add

mr drinky said:


> 2009 *Byron Nielson* Vineyard Pinot Noir.
> 
> Edit: with lamb burgers.
> 
> k.



Busy guy with both the vineyard _and_ golf tournament... :juggle:


----------



## bishamon

D'Artagnans.


----------



## mr drinky

add said:


> Busy guy with both the vineyard _and_ golf tournament... :juggle:



Good one. And I used to play golf in college, so I should have picked up on that one.

k.


----------



## El Pescador

Stone IPA...


----------



## Vertigo

A six pack if Bud Light and some citrus vodka. I have no idea how these things ended up in my house. I hope nobody is missing them.


----------



## obtuse

Sierra Nevada Estate 2011


----------



## bprescot

sachem allison said:


> connemara turf mor whiskey ummmmmmm, so peaty!!!



Where'd you pick up the connemara? They're tough to find in the states.


----------



## SpikeC

Lagunitas Dopple Weizen. This is really good!!!!!


----------



## mr drinky

I got some bad news today, so I am not waiting until evening to start drinking. Michael+David 6th Sense Syrah.

k.


----------



## sachem allison

bprescot said:


> Where'd you pick up the connemara? They're tough to find in the states.


 
drinking at a friends, I'll have to ask him where he got it.


----------



## mr drinky

mr drinky said:


> I got some bad news today, so I am not waiting until evening to start drinking. Michael+David 6th Sense Syrah.
> 
> k.


 
I love this: quoting myself.

I'm still drinking, and now it is night. The present bottling is: Zaca Mesa 2005 Santa Ynez Valley Syrah.

k.

Edit: And I am watching Battlestar Galactica on Hulu.


----------



## Mike Davis

Tastes pretty good!


----------



## Mike Davis

mr drinky said:


> I got some bad news today, so I am not waiting until evening to start drinking. Michael+David 6th Sense Syrah.
> 
> k.


 
Hope everything is ok.....


----------



## add

Mike Davis said:


> *Tastes pretty good!*



Compared to a skunk's ass it does... 

Sorry, went through the Canadian beer phase in college and Grolsch, for me, had the same "parfume".
Can't drink either to this day.

:scared4:


----------



## Mike Davis

I didn't think it was bad...Not like the Dogfish Head IPA's...those turn my stomach....ugh...


----------



## sachem allison

bprescot said:


> Where'd you pick up the connemara? They're tough to find in the states.


 
apparently he got it in London, I can't seem to find it anywhere in NYC or online either, unless it is a British source.


----------



## geezr

trois pistoles


----------



## apicius9

Just had some Rogue Dad Guy Ale with dinner, followed by a Rogue Bruta IPA, and I am wondering whether I should open a bottle of Sierra Nevada 30th Anniversary Bock. :scratchhead:I would defintely sleep well tonight... 

Stefan


----------



## JohnnyChance

Spaten Octoberfest. Meh.


----------



## apicius9

Mike Davis said:


> Tastes pretty good!


 
When I was around 18 we used to spontanoeusly drive over to Amsterdam when we were bored - a 5 hour drive from where I grew up. The attraction for my friends was to smoke some kind of strange smelling herb. That never did much for me, so I went through a case of Grolsch while they smoked and we were looking at the stars.... Fun memories.

Stefan


----------



## ecchef

apicius9 said:


> Just had some Rogue Dad Guy Ale with dinner, followed by a Rogue Bruta IPA, and I am wondering whether I should open a bottle of Sierra Nevada 30th Anniversary Bock. :scratchhead:I would defintely sleep well tonight...
> 
> Stefan


 
Picked up another couple of sixes of Dead Guy Ale on the way home. Life is bearable.


----------



## obtuse

Tonight I'm having Dogfish Head 90 Minute IPA, Dogfish Head Burton Baton oaked imperial IPA, Dogfish Head World Wide Stout.


----------



## markk

Laphroaig 18


----------



## mhenry

Felt like a stout night had a Founders breakfast, and an 2009 Abyss. I am sleepy now


----------



## Iceman91

Jolly Pumpkin Biere De Mars. Every time i take a drink it puts a huge smile on my face.


----------



## Salty dog

stoly. We're getting low on Kettle. (I know, boring)


----------



## stevenStefano

Not a huge drinker since I left University so the only thing I really drink at home is Stella. I love it


----------



## obtuse

more... Dogfish Head 90 minute IPA... I purchased a 4-pack of 90 Minute and a 4-pack of Burton Baton. The Burton Baton was a little over $15 for a 4-pack. When I got home I found that my 4-pack of Burton Baton contained 1 bottle of the beer I had thought I purchased and 3 bottles of 90 minute. Much cursing ensued... but hey, the 90 minute is still good beer. drinking it now.


----------



## SpikeC

I would take it back to the retailer pronto.
Tonight I have a bottle of World Wide Stout queued up.


----------



## JBroida

this:
http://www.dogfish.com/brews-spirits/the-brews/collaborations/life-limb.htm

Also, saw this at the store yesterday, so i bought some 
http://www.chaucerswine.com/mead.asp

My shopping bag also found itself filled with everything crispin makes (cider) and a couple of cool things from lost abbey http://www.lostabbey.com/


----------



## obtuse

SpikeC said:


> I would take it back to the retailer pronto.
> Tonight I have a bottle of World Wide Stout queued up.


 
I would take is back if the Retailer I purchased it from wasn't 40 miles away  and I already started drinking it. Enjoy that WWS, that's some good ****. 

@Jon
That Life and Limb sounds really good! I need to keep my eyes open for that.


----------



## JBroida

obtuse said:


> I would take is back if the Retailer I purchased it from wasn't 40 miles away  and I already started drinking it. Enjoy that WWS, that's some good ****.
> 
> @Jon
> That Life and Limb sounds really good! I need to keep my eyes open for that.


 
i pretty much troll the local shops for treasures like that...

This was one i had a little while back that was mindblowingly good... http://www.lostabbey.com/lost-abbey-beers/non-denominational-ales/red-poppy-ale/


----------



## welshstar

Jon

What type of beers do you go for.

Im a big belgium guy, love sours and the doubles & trippels

Not a fan of the US obsession with hops though

Alan


----------



## JBroida

I'm all over the place with them... depends on the mood and what i'm eating (or not for that matter). I drink damn near anything (except vodka).


----------



## Amon-Rukh

Bridgeport Hop Czar.


----------



## welshstar

Three bottles tonight

Sam Adams New world
Sierra Nevada 30 yr anniv
Avery Brewing Kaiser


----------



## JBroida

dogfish midas touch (again)... all my fun stuff is stuck at the store and here I am sitting at home


----------



## welshstar

I have some Dogfish Imperial Pils in the fridge im debating going to get !!!


----------



## PierreRodrigue

I've had better days, Guiness for me tonight, who knows, maybe some dark rum! :doublebanghead:


----------



## JohnnyChance

I wasn't drinking until this thread got bumped to the top of the "What's New?" list, but now...

Harpoon Leviathan Imperial Rye


----------



## unkajonet

Ardbeg Uigeadail


----------



## El Pescador

unkajonet said:


> Ardbeg Uigeadail


 
in english please!


----------



## welshstar

I love Ardberg

Peat !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## welshstar

Gaelic, the language of the gods


----------



## welshstar

Pesky

Its Welsh for dont sell your knife to a non welshman !!!


----------



## mr drinky

Southern Comfort mixed with diet coke walking the mall in DC. Well, I am not walking right now, but you get the idea. 

k.


----------



## unkajonet

El Pescador said:


> in english please!


 
If you think it's hard to read, try spelling "Uigeadail" after you've had a few...


----------



## geezr

yuzu soda :bliss:


----------



## SpikeC

If you like big beers and/or brandy, you should splurge for a bottle of Dogfish Head's World Wide Stout. This stuff is truly amazing, and a beer in name only, as far as I'm concerned. It has the richest mouth feel imaginable and a very brandy like flavor. Kind of like a brandy latte, sort of. At nearly 9 bucks for a 12 ounce bottle it is not for guzzling, but is definitely something to experience!


----------



## obtuse

SpikeC said:


> If you like big beers and/or brandy, you should splurge for a bottle of Dogfish Head's World Wide Stout. This stuff is truly amazing, and a beer in name only, as far as I'm concerned. It has the richest mouth feel imaginable and a very brandy like flavor. Kind of like a brandy latte, sort of. At nearly 9 bucks for a 12 ounce bottle it is not for guzzling, but is definitely something to experience!



+1 also keep an eye out for Avery Mephistopheles.

Picked up a 6er or New Belgium Snow Day, we'll see how that is... after Phó


----------



## apicius9

The rest of a 2006 Penfolds Kangarilla '76' Shiraz/Cab that I opened yesterday. Well, there is probably only one glass left anyway...

Stefan


----------



## sachem allison

Main & Geary 2009 petite syrah


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Hibernation Ale, delish.


----------



## l r harner

obtuse said:


> +1 also keep an eye out for Avery Mephistopheles.
> 
> Picked up a 6er or New Belgium Snow Day, we'll see how that is... after Phó


 truely fine taste 
tween avery and the DFH world wide i am not sure i need any other "big " stout these are 2 of my fave beers and liek said are sippers not chuggers 

tonight tho for me cherry vodka in coke


----------



## welshstar

Ste Michelle 2008 Cab, one of the great wine values

St Bernardus Abt 12
Ommengang Aphrodite

No work tommorrow !!!


----------



## unkajonet

Laphroiag quarter cask again. In a peat bog, I am. And loving it!


----------



## welshstar

Might have to work towards my balvenie 14 year Golden cask, a fantastic malt

I love the quarter cask but im a Lagavullin guy !!


----------



## unkajonet

Lagavullin is next on my purchase list. It was between that and the Uigeadail, and the Ardbeg 10 was so good, I couldn't resist trying another expression.


----------



## mattrud

a sour made with buffalo trace


----------



## welshstar

Try and find one of the Lagavullin distillers editions, they are a few bucks more but fantastic


----------



## welshstar

Louis Latour Montagny premier cru 2009 tonight with fresh scallops from Dirks fish in Chicago. 

The scallops are wonderful


----------



## SpikeC

Hair of the Dog Doggie Claws barley wine, picked up today at the anniversary sale at the brewery. They were out of the Adam from the wood early but I got a case of Bourbon Fred from the Wood and a six of Doggie Claws. Tis is a very nice barley wine indeed!


----------



## sachem allison

st. peter's cream stout


----------



## apicius9

Water. My German friends arrived yesterday and they made me drink lots of beers (Hawaiian Longboard Lager) and Makers Marks. I am getting too old for this...

Stefan


----------



## obtuse

Last night I had stone double bastard


----------



## mr drinky

Once again, crappy airline lounge chardonnay. At least it is free.

k.


----------



## SpikeC

I'm going to open one of my Hair of the Dog Bourbon Fred from the wood bottles tonight. I still have 12 of the 2008 in the cellar.


----------



## markk

back to the Laphroaig 18


----------



## obtuse

Sierra Nevada torpedo, Buffalo trace, willet potstill reserve


----------



## SpikeC

Oh man! This Hair of the Dog Bourbon Fred is really amazing! Based on previous experience with aging their beers, this stuff is going to be incredible in a year or two or ten. Where the World Wide Stout is like a brandy milk shake, this is like a bourbon milk shake. Smooth creamy mouth feel with a bourbon quality resulting from 18 months in wood barrels. Mr. Sprint has taken the wood aging to next level with this brew.


----------



## add

obtuse said:


> Sierra Nevada torpedo, Buffalo trace, willet potstill reserve


 
Reading a lot about the 'trace lately... need to try it out.

Tonight: Sierra Nevada _Celebration_.

Thought it would be a dark, winter warmer style brew (i.e. 1 before or after dinner)
Actually, very drinkable and highly recommended... especially for the sale price @ $6.68 a sixer. :thumbsup:


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Did a little finish work on some Merlot. Will have a glass or two of this now.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Lemonade with fennel. Strangely nice compliment.


----------



## jheis

Kinda like Pernod with lemon?


----------



## El Pescador

merry edwards


----------



## mattrud

sake, sake and more sake I love Japan!


----------



## Ivan Campos

A few bottles of Heineken - al I found at home, though given a choice I prefer a stronger beer.


----------



## obtuse

Hitachino Espresso Stout


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Mmmm Crown Royal Black


----------



## welshstar

asahi super dry

my antonia, a hopped imperial pils from dogfish


----------



## JBroida

woodchuck 802 cider


----------



## apicius9

I really have to see where I get this Dogfish stuff on the island... Still working on student papers, time for a shot of Ketel and a local Longboard Lager. That may get the last 2 students a better grade...

Stefan


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Anchor Steam "Merry Christmas & Happy New Year" Ale and the sweet, sweet taste of Oklahoma State losing to Iowa State, setting up an epic clash between my Oregon Ducks and the USC Trojans tomorrow evening at 5pm PST on ABC.


----------



## ecchef

Ivan Campos said:


> A few bottles of Heineken - al I found at home, though given a choice I prefer a stronger beer.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Ipswitch Oatmeal Stout


----------



## SpikeC

Poor USC. 
Last night was an Eel River Triple Exhaltation
(certified organic). 
This had an unusual under tone to the flavor that I couldn't quite put my finger on, but was very pleasant indeed. I would like to hear what someone with an educated palate has to say about this.


----------



## geezr

last night - Old Stock Ale 2011 w/ sushi, esp. tobiko :hungry:


----------



## SpikeC

MMMMMMMMM- Old Stock.


----------



## apicius9

geezr said:


> last night - Old Stock Ale 2011 w/ sushi, esp. tobiko :hungry:



The ale sounds interesting. Unfortunately, tobiko is not 
my thing. 

Sitting at the Moana Surfrider terracce right now, watching over Waikiki beach and Diamond Head, drinking an excellent Mojito, thinking about lunch. I really need to get out more, this is nice. 

Stefan


----------



## SpikeC

I just had a Lagunitas Holiday ale, sub titled We Suck. What an appropriate name. This is the replacement for Brown Shugga, evidently they lack sufficient capacity to brew the usual seasonal, so they put out this crap. If you like a harsh overly hopped IPA type of beer this will be right up your alley. This is a huge disappointment after waiting for the release of Brown Shugga.


----------



## Kyle

I'm poor so I'm drinking a 32oz bottle of Tecate while a 12 pack of XX Amber that was on sale chills in the fridge.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Sierra Nevada Pale Ale and the bitter taste of defeat by 3 points at the hands of the USC Trojans.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

New Belgium Sunshine Wheat ale


----------



## apicius9

Had a few Wild Turkeys last night and I will probably lay low, drinking water tonight... Thinking about it, I have the makings for one of my favorite refreshing drinks in the house, so I will make a few of those for my visiting friends: a bit of ginger syrup, lime & fresh mint (or basil) on ice, filled up with Sprite. 

Stefan


----------



## Kyle

I'm drinking more cheap beer while I listen to records and wait for my vegan stew to finish (I'm not vegan but I'm an accomodating host).


----------



## Rotary

Morimoto Soba Ale


----------



## SpikeC

A New York brewer, Southern Tier, Imperial Mokah. Chocolate, coffee, and a bunch of fermentables. A true dessert beer, very tasty!


----------



## bprescot

Tea's tea Lemongrass green tea...

What? Not every night can be whiskey :wink:


----------



## unkajonet

Ardbeg 10. Again. Sorry, I like it. A lot. :shots:

And where are all the scotch drinkers? Christmas is coming and I need suggestions (Islay malts preferred, pleeze!)


----------



## bprescot

Just out of curiousity, why Islay? Do you just like the heavy peated style?

Bruichladdich just issued what is probably their first release using their new stock. The 'Laddie' I think. It's Islay, but I think this one is un-peated. Of course, also out of Bruichladdich, you could go for one of the Port Charlotte expressions which can be VERY peaty. 

I'm looking forward to a care package from K+L with these two guys. I was told they both just hit the warehouse. Should be fun tasting!
http://www.klwines.com/detail.asp?sku=1078549
http://www.klwines.com/detail.asp?sku=1077289


----------



## unkajonet

I can't get enough of the peat! So far, I've tried 2 expressions of Ardbeg (10 & uigeadail), & the Laphroaig quarter cask. The Ardbegs definitely get the nod over the Laphroaig (just a tad too sweet for an everyday dram), but I like all three of them. Peated scotch has pretty much guaranteed that I will never be a teetotaler. And K+L is on my short list of places to visit...


----------



## bprescot

Well you can't discuss heavy-peated whiskey's without bringing up the Octomore. 140 ppm. Heaviest peated whiskey on record and supposedly truly delicious. Never had it myself.

http://www.klwines.com/detail.asp?sku=1044605


----------



## unkajonet

Now THAT'S what I'm talking about! I think I just found my Xmas present! Thanks!


----------



## mr drinky

Sparkman 2008 Ruckus Syrah Red Mountain.

k.


----------



## markk

unkajonet said:


> And where are all the scotch drinkers? Christmas is coming and I need suggestions (Islay malts preferred, pleeze!)



I like the Laphroaig 18 and the Lagavulin 16. I have not had the Laphroaig quarter cask but the 18 is nice. If you have not tried it I would recommend the Lagavulin, it is quite nice.

While not an Islay malt the Highland Park 18 is also very very nice, not as peaty or smoky but very nice indeed.


----------



## Timthebeaver

unkajonet said:


> And where are all the scotch drinkers? Christmas is coming and I need suggestions (Islay malts preferred, pleeze!)



Caol Ila 1996 Gordon and MacPhail Cask

or the less rare and similarly excellent "natural cask strength" distillery bottling.


----------



## unkajonet

@markk - From the reviews I've been reading, the Laphoaig 18 is very similar to the quarter cask. And for some reason, the local liquor store has the quarter cask at a lower price point than it should be. Lagavulin is on the shortlist. I'm intrigued by that Octamore.

@Timthebeaver - haven't heard about those. Gotta check them out. Thanks for the tip.

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## bprescot

I really like the Lagavulin. But then, I'm not a huge fan of the Ardbeg 10. You might find it too sweet. Not sure about LA, but in Durham I know of a few places where I can get a taste for around $10. But I hear LA's a pricier town. I'd consider trying it before you bought it, especially if you thought the Laphroaig was all sweetness and light :wink:


----------



## markk

unkajonet said:


> From the reviews I've been reading, the Laphoaig 18 is very similar to the quarter cask. And for some reason, the local liquor store has the quarter cask at a lower price point than it should be.



that is good to know, the quarter cask is priced significantly less at my local store as well, I will have to check it out.

tonight, will be more of the Highland Park


----------



## Timthebeaver

Laphroaig quarter cask is closer to the 10 y/o than the 18 y/o expression imo. It is the best budget* malt around, along with Talisker 10 y/o and Bunnahabhain 12 y/o. YVMV of course.

* sub 30GBP


----------



## unkajonet

Timthebeaver said:


> Laphroaig quarter cask is closer to the 10 y/o than the 18 y/o expression imo. It is the best budget* malt around, along with Talisker 10 y/o and Bunnahabhain 12 y/o. YVMV of course.
> 
> * sub 30GBP



I was about to choke, until I saw the GBP after the 30, cuz it ain't that out here...


----------



## apicius9

Cool, love to hear the malt tips. Any serious collectors here? I have an Ardbeg 75 and a 21y Caol ila (Adelphi) I want to pass on, I still love my dram now and then but those twomwould be better in hands of a more sophisticated aficionado or collector... Of course, I am only selling the bottles as collectors items and may forget to empty them before shipping. :angel2:

That said, I am a bit afraid of the Octomore but need to get an Ardbeg 10 and some Laphroaig. There used to be a cask strength bottling, is that still out there? I also second that 18y Highland Park recommendation. Not a peat monster, but a beautifully balanced malt IMHO.

stefan


----------



## obtuse

anchor steam old fog horn. bulleit rye.


----------



## apicius9

I had my German friends visit for almost two weeks, they are flying out Thursday morning. All packed, now I am waiting for them to come back from a smoke and then we will have one final Licher Pils. That was the local beer I grew up on in Germany, and they brought a six-pack over for me. Ah, the memories...

Stefan


----------



## Timthebeaver

apicius9 said:


> Cool, love to hear the malt tips. Any serious collectors here? I have an Ardbeg 75 and a 21y Caol ila (Adelphi) I want to pass on, I still love my dram now and then but those twomwould be better in hands of a more sophisticated aficionado or collector... Of course, I am only selling the bottles as collectors items and may forget to empty them before shipping. :angel2:
> 
> That said, I am a bit afraid of the Octomore but need to get an Ardbeg 10 and some Laphroaig. There used to be a cask strength bottling, is that still out there? I also second that 18y Highland Park recommendation. Not a peat monster, but a beautifully balanced malt IMHO.
> 
> stefan



I think octomore is a overhyped, although I do like the Bruichladdich distillery. Their 2001 "resurrection" bottling is particularly pleasant. If looking to buy Ardbeg I'd definitely suggest getting the Uigeadail over the 10 y/o if the premium to do so isn't prohibitive. It's a cask strength bottling, so realistically the price difference between the two isn't all that great. Not that the 10 y/o isn't a fine dram, of course.

Laphroaig do still offer a cask strength distillery bottling - it's the "untamed" version of the 10 y/o, if you are a fan of the standard offer (like me) you'll doubtless love it. It was at its best 5/6 years ago (Green label bottlings) imo, but the last time i tried it it was still excellent. Tough to choose between this and the quarter cask, but for me it has to be the cask strength.

Oh, and drink your Caol Ila!, Older Caol Ila have a great reputation, and the couple I have tried have been outstanding. I'd consider selling the Ardbeg too, very fashionable distillery right now and has been for the last few years. A 1975 bottling is going to be worth a pretty penny.


----------



## apicius9

Forgot to answer - seriously considering opening the Caol Ila for Christmas, I love their aged bottlings. Just feeling that I have gotten away from single malts so much that I won't appreciate the nuances as much as I did a few years ago. 

Tonight I had a Russian-sized shot of Ketel - it's all Salty's fault.

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky

apicius9 said:


> Tonight I had a Russian-sized shot of Ketel - it's all Salty's fault.



There you go, I like that. And do you serve it chilled too or at room temp?

k.


----------



## unkajonet

apicius9 said:


> Forgot to answer - seriously considering opening the Caol Ila for Christmas, I love their aged bottlings. Just feeling that I have gotten away from single malts so much that I won't appreciate the nuances as much as I did a few years ago.
> 
> Tonight I had a Russian-sized shot of Ketel - it's all Salty's fault.
> 
> Stefan



Pray tell, what is a Russian-sized shot? And in the words of Lt. Commander Scott, "Does it go with scotch?"


----------



## El Pescador

has anyone had Lagunitas "Little Sumpin Wild"? good stuff...


----------



## bprescot

unkajonet said:


> Pray tell, what is a Russian-sized shot?



It's when you take a fresh bottle of vodka, chill it ever so slightly, take a double jigger which you then rinse in cold water and quickly dry with a bar towel and fill the double jigger juuussst shy of the top. Now ignore that sh!t, cuz what's left in the bottle is a Russian-sized shot!


----------



## mr drinky

And then say "do dnya" and drink until you can see through the bottom of the bottle. 

k.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Anybody try any great rums lately?


----------



## SpikeC

El Pescador said:


> has anyone had Lagunitas "Little Sumpin Wild"? good stuff...



I wrote about it earlier, butt it is no longer available. The new seasonal from them is Laguitas Sucks, and it does.


----------



## bprescot

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Anybody try any great rums lately?



Not a true rum aficionado, but I do like the Cruzan Single barrel rum, and while it's been around a good while, I'm always surprised at how few people have tried it. For new, I've got a bottle of the Atlantico rum. Fantastic? no. Bit uni-dimensional, but a pleasant sipper and for $20 the price is right.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

bprescot said:


> Not a true rum aficionado, but I do like the Cruzan Single barrel rum, and while it's been around a good while, I'm always surprised at how few people have tried it. For new, I've got a bottle of the Atlantico rum. Fantastic? no. Bit uni-dimensional, but a pleasant sipper and for $20 the price is right.



Funny you say the Cruzan Single Barrel; i've read tons of great reviews about it. Bought it a month ago and took one sip and spit it out; tasted like Bicardi to me. I'm in love with Ron Pampero Aniversario...unbelievable sipper. I cheat with a little cola, but I could drink it straight. Can't do that with anything else. Been wanting to try Zaya Gran Reserva and Ron Diplomatica Reserva Exclusiva. Heard great things about them as well.


----------



## bprescot

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> tasted like Bicardi to me.
> 
> Been wanting to try Zaya Gran Reserva and Ron Diplomatica Reserva Exclusiva. Heard great things about them as well.



Woah, seriously?! I mean, I'm still working on the three bottles I picked up a while ago, but I can't believe it's gone THAT much down hill. The common "complaint" I get from people that profess to really like rum (by which they mean that they buy the zacapa 23yr) is that it's too "bourbony" and smokey. That's probably why I like it. I'll pick up a newer bottling, though, before I continue to recommend it. It would be a damn shame if they fracked it all up, though, as I'm nearly through that last bottle of the older stuff! Of course, even if I like the new stuff you could still be right, as I've never actually HAD the anything but the white bacardis...

Not sure about the zaya reserva, but I've never been a fan of their regular offering. Too sweet and uni-dimensional. Also the reason I'm not as enamored of the zacapa as most. Sure, it's smooth and sweet, but I need something more. I'm always more interested in a rum (or any spirit) that has something to say, you know? But let me know how the reserva is if you get it.


----------



## mhenry

Got a bottle of Double Bastard getting a slight chill at the moment


----------



## Amon-Rukh

Taking a break from my usual diet of bourbon to drink some Glenlivet. 

@mhenry: love the double bastard. Haven't seen it too much around here though. Maybe I'm not looking hard enough....


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Combining a few things here. I think it should be said I can't stand whiskey, bourbon, or anything of the like. I think that's why Cruzan doesn't appeal to me. Nothing necessarily wrong with it, must be me. I have almost a full bottle I don't need if you are interested lol. 

Second, I drank a bottle of double bastard tonight, pretty good. Apparently the store I went to said they only make so many, and wouldn't be getting in any soon so I bought a bottle. Glad I did. 

I love Colorado liquor stores, they are huge! No place I have been in where there are more healthy people, yet more drunk people lol.


----------



## mhenry

Amon-Rukh said:


> Taking a break from my usual diet of bourbon to drink some Glenlivet.
> 
> @mhenry: love the double bastard. Haven't seen it too much around here though. Maybe I'm not looking hard enough....



Its hard to find here too. last time I did find it I bought all they had almost 2 cases. I only have 5 left. Time to start looking again


----------



## welshstar

Duchess du Bourgorgne

A fine Belgium sour ale, one of my favourite beers


----------



## JBroida

midas touch... again (this time at a friends restaurant)


----------



## welshstar

Just tried booking a nice resturant for Saturday night in Chicago

Forget it !!! reservations are done for december anywhere good !!

Recession ???

Not in Chi town


----------



## JBroida

make friends with the chefs... they'll get you in


----------



## welshstar

You know Rick Bayliss !!!!


----------



## JBroida

haha... i know guys who have worked for him


----------



## mr drinky

Show up and go to the bar. Btw, RSNA (the radiological society) has their big meeting in Chicago now. A lot of Docs in town at the fancy places. 

k.


----------



## welshstar

Thats Ok sometimes but on a fri/sat you have to wait outside for like an hour and its bloody cold here !!


----------



## apicius9

Cole zero. Caught a cold, not feeling my best, back to bed.

Stefan


----------



## jmforge

Biere Abbaye du Gembloux. This stuff is not only considered to be one of the country's better efforts by my Belgian friends, but I caught two of my German buddies sneaking 6 750 ml bottles back to Koblenz and 3 guys from London each carrying a 3 pack.  It is made by the students in the brewing program at the Agronomy University in Gembloux and only available on tap at select locations and events in town certain times of the year. One of those times events just happnes to be the Gembloux knife show. They have a local bottling company that works with a number of small local brewers in the region put it into 750ml bottles, but it is pretty much all consumed locally. How's that for a college major? Most kids over here joke about majoring in beer.:lol2:


----------



## jmforge

7 year old Havana Club and 15 year old Barbancourt.


AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Anybody try any great rums lately?


----------



## DwarvenChef

"Old Stock" 2011

Love this stuff but can't get it regularly


----------



## sachem allison

1964 north of scotland


----------



## ecchef

sachem allison said:


> 1964 north of scotland



I hate you. 

Suntory Jokki Kuro. Revolting.


----------



## mhlee

Some notable things since before Thanksgiving through this past weekend . . .

2009 Turley Dogtown Zinfandel (Ben: It's really good! I think you'll be surprised since it's one of the less expensive Turley wines)
2003 Kistler McCrea Vineyard Chardonnay (Holding up way better than the 2003 Kistler Dutton Ranch Vineyard Chardonnay)
Black Maple Hill Small Batch Bourbon
Jim Beam Rye


----------



## Timthebeaver

sachem allison said:


> 1964 north of scotland



A venerable old grain whisky.


----------



## mr drinky

472 replies and still going. We should divide this into a "what are you drinking tonight" and a "what are you drinking this morning" 

k.


----------



## JBroida

i'm glad i started the thread to make us all realize what alcoholics we are


----------



## geezr

JBroida said:


> i'm glad i started the thread to make us all realize what alcoholics we are


Brown Estate 2009 Zin while waiting for USPS to deliver a Mioroshi deba. :spin chair:
wine ok after initial alcohol heat evaporates :thumbsup:


----------



## bprescot

mhlee said:


> Some notable things since before Thanksgiving through this past weekend . . .
> 
> 2009 Turley Dogtown Zinfandel (Ben: It's really good! I think you'll be surprised since it's one of the less expensive Turley wines)
> 2003 Kistler McCrea Vineyard Chardonnay (Holding up way better than the 2003 Kistler Dutton Ranch Vineyard Chardonnay)
> Black Maple Hill Small Batch Bourbon
> Jim Beam Rye



I'm a big fan of the dogtown, though I'm an absolute _sucker_ for the Cedarman. Haven't had either in an '09 vintage. We did just open up a Mead Ranch and a Rattlesnake Ridge. The Mead was just an in-your-face fruit bomb, which can be nice sometimes, but the Rattlesnake was really nice. Colleague gets back from Paso tomorrow, so I'll get to harass him about new places to visit when we're out there over New Years.


----------



## mr drinky

Tonight I will be drinking 2009 Sea Smoke Southing Pinot Noir.

k.


----------



## apicius9

When my German friends were visiting a few weeks ago, they brought a sixpack of the local German beer that I grew up on - Licher Pils. We had some of it together and one bottle is still left, that will be finished off tonight with a toast to my friend who is now in the hospital for the next 3 months. Maybe followed by a local Hawaiian lager or two.

Stefan


----------



## Amon-Rukh

Bulleit Bourbon to kick the night off right. Probably Gazela vinho verde with dinner. 

@ Stefan: "Alles gute" to your friend in the hospital!


----------



## sachem allison

ecchef said:


> I hate you.
> 
> Suntory Jokki Kuro. Revolting.



don't be a hater, bask in my glow.:happymug:


----------



## welshstar

Ok

Few bombers of Goose island 312

2006 Carlisle Caridiac hill bennet valley Syrah
2008 Jaffurs syrah Amphlenos vineyard

Very happy now , on my way back to the wine rack because im feeling no pain at all

Alan


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Tonight had some Kilkenny and Easy Street Wheat.


----------



## Cipcich

Jeez. You guys aren't still drinking are you?


----------



## apicius9

Cipcich said:


> Jeez. You guys aren't still drinking are you?



Hey, I just started. Wild Turkey 101 - started late, gotta catch up.... 

Stefan


----------



## JBroida

lost abbey inferno


----------



## mr drinky

JBroida said:


> lost abbey inferno



What does Sara think about you drinking so late at night?  Btw, it is morning where I am, so I am going to finish that last glass of Georges Debouef.

k.


----------



## JBroida

what she doesnt know wont hurt her... plus, if i dont work late like this, i'll never be able to put up all of the products and product photos you guys want 

oh... and midnight to about 3-4am is the most peaceful and quiet time of my day... why would i sleep through tha?


----------



## 99Limited

JBroida said:


> ... and midnight to about 3-4am is the most peaceful and quiet time of my day... why would i sleep through tha?



Amen to that. I used to love working midnight shift.


----------



## geezr

Ozeno Yukidoke I.P.A.


----------



## JBroida

lost abbey inferno again and ardbeg (sp?) today at the shop 
its a hard life but someones gotta do it


----------



## jmforge

Tonight I tried a couple of new beers that I had never tried before, a Palm and a Shiner Black Lager. Both were pretty respectable. i will probably buy the Palm again at some point. As for the Shiner, I am not sure that it will replace their regular bock in my fridge when I have the urge to drink a regular, readily available American made beer, but who knows?


----------



## sachem allison

left hand milk stout
1973 north of scotland


----------



## apicius9

Dirker hazelnut eau de vie. Great stuff. Brought that over from Germany last year.

Stefan


----------



## welshstar

Ive been waiting for Palm to come over, is it the Belgium version ?

Its sort of the Belgium Budweiser, except of course being Belgian it tastes great


----------



## mano

welshstar said:


> You know Rick Bayliss !!!!



I worked as a pre-cook for Rick and his wife in the mid-1980s. He was as nice as he appears on television.


----------



## jmforge

LOL. I thought that Stella Artois and Jupiler were the Belgian Bud and Miller. I don't know if it is pasteurized over there, but I would think that it would have to be to survive the crossing and get into the US. Although it is not the same style of beer per se, I thought it compared quite favorably to the Leffe brown we get over here.


welshstar said:


> Ive been waiting for Palm to come over, is it the Belgium version ?
> 
> Its sort of the Belgium Budweiser, except of course being Belgian it tastes great


----------



## SpikeC

Hale's Ales "wee Heavy". Meh.


----------



## markk

A local favorite of mine, Mayflower Porter followed by some Highland Park 18 as a nightcap


----------



## Mike Davis

Ok i tried these two tonight





The Squatter's was pretty damn good, The Epic was very stout...It looked like black tar when it poured...Still pretty good though..And after i finished those...I grabbed a Roscoe's Hop House Amber Ale. Set for the night.


----------



## jmforge

Spaten Optimator. Teutonic coal tar goodness.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Dale Cooper @ Death + Company.

Penicillin @ Milk & Honey.

(Plus about 6 others I forgot the names of. An expensive but delicious night.)


----------



## JohnnyChance

sachem allison said:


> left hand milk stout



Oh yeah, I had one of those at Momofuku too! Forgot about that. Very nice stout.


----------



## mano

Chateau Troplong-Mondot 1990
Lynch Bages 1989
Margaux 1986
Leoville Barton 1989
Pichon Longueville 1989
Cos D&#8217;estournel 1986
Clerc Milon 1986
Haut Brion 1989

2-4 oz of each at a Christmas party last night. I liked the Clerc Milon the best.

There were at least another 10 wines I didn't try including a Ch. Palmer 1989 and a 1989 Lafit, that was gone before I arrived.


----------



## apicius9

WOW! I never really got into those, they are just not in my price range, but I would sure like to go through a tasting of those wines. 

Stefan


----------



## geezr

apicius9 said:


> WOW! I never really got into those, they are just not in my price range, but I would sure like to go through a tasting of those wines.
> Stefan



lus1: 
Noted that Clerc Milon 1986 was preferred to Margaux 1986, assume the 1st growth Chateau Margaux?


----------



## jmforge

Noted that an 86 of anything was preferred to a number of 89's, including a Haut Brion (ist growth) and a Chateau Lunch Box.  I thought 89 was only a notch below the 59 and 82 wines as one of the most uber desirable vintages of the latter half of the 20th Century. I am not surprised that the Lafitte and the Palmer got slurped up early on. I have had Lafitte twice in my life and Haut Brion once, so you outdid me the first 20 minutes of that party.:lol2:


----------



## apicius9

BTW, was there a 86 Yquem with dessert? No, wait, don't tell me, it will only hurt not to have been there...

Stefan


----------



## El Pescador

Trummer pils


----------



## apicius9

Water, gotta get up early.


----------



## unkajonet

Tang. Yup, I said it. Tang.


----------



## mano

geezr said:


> lus1:
> Noted that Clerc Milon 1986 was preferred to Margaux 1986, assume the 1st growth Chateau Margaux?


Yes



> BTW, was there a 86 Yquem with dessert? No, wait, don't tell me, it will only hurt not to have been there...



No, but he has many cases of d'Yquem.

This fellow and his wife are members of our wine group. They have an amazingly deep cellar and are very generous.


----------



## Timthebeaver

Talisker 57 degrees North. An absolute bruiser of a malt from the Skye distillery, if there is a better "standard" distillery bottling at cask strength currently available then I have not had it. Magic.


----------



## mhlee

mano said:


> Chateau Troplong-Mondot 1990
> Lynch Bages 1989
> Margaux 1986
> Leoville Barton 1989
> Pichon Longueville 1989
> Cos Destournel 1986
> Clerc Milon 1986
> Haut Brion 1989
> 
> 2-4 oz of each at a Christmas party last night. I liked the Clerc Milon the best.
> 
> There were at least another 10 wines I didn't try including a Ch. Palmer 1989 and a 1989 Lafit, that was gone before I arrived.



How was the 89 Lynch Bages?


----------



## JohnnyChance

Dogfish Miles Davis Bitches Brew. Awesome, must try it if you can find it. We have one of eight barrels they made this year.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Well, no entries from me on this one for a few weeks. I was hoping this year was going to be eggnog and fruitcake year, but alas, I am on copious amounts of antibiotics, and they turn my liver into a narcoleptic bouncer. I tried to get through a 22 of Rahr and Sons bourbon-cask 10-week aged Winter Warmer, and delicious as it was, I was 1/3 of the way through and felt like I'd had 3.


----------



## add

JohnnyChance said:


> Dogfish _Miles Davis Bitches Brew_. Awesome, *must try it if you can find it*. We have one of eight barrels they made this year.



... for the name alone. :lol2:


----------



## welshstar

mano said:


> Chateau Troplong-Mondot 1990
> Lynch Bages 1989
> Margaux 1986
> Leoville Barton 1989
> Pichon Longueville 1989
> Cos Destournel 1986
> Clerc Milon 1986
> Haut Brion 1989
> 
> 2-4 oz of each at a Christmas party last night. I liked the Clerc Milon the best.
> 
> There were at least another 10 wines I didn't try including a Ch. Palmer 1989 and a 1989 Lafit, that was gone before I arrived.



Can i get an invite next year !!!


----------



## welshstar

JohnnyChance said:


> Dogfish Miles Davis Bitches Brew. Awesome, must try it if you can find it. We have one of eight barrels they made this year.



Tried it last year afer they did a special on TV, great beer, local store would only sell me one bottle though, bastards !!!


----------



## welshstar

Timthebeaver said:


> Talisker 57 degrees North. An absolute bruiser of a malt from the Skye distillery, if there is a better "standard" distillery bottling at cask strength currently available then I have not had it. Magic.



Ever had cask Lagavulin 12 year old ?

Its not exactly shy but what a whiskey


----------



## jmforge

I bet that left you "kind of blue?" 


welshstar said:


> Tried it last year afer they did a special on TV, great beer, local store would only sell me one bottle though, bastards !!!


----------



## bprescot

******* said:


> I bet that left you "kind of blue?"



*groan*


----------



## geezr

Gruet brut - bottled in New Mexico, last 1/3, still bubbles and still great tonight with 
Thai fish filet with ginger sauce and spring rolls :hungry:


----------



## JohnnyChance

Green Flash Brewing Co. West Coast IPA
Dieu du Ciel Péché Mortel
Brooklyn Black Chocolate Stout '06-'07
Thomas Hooker Imperial Stout 2004


----------



## tk59

Sandeman 1997


----------



## JBroida

crispin artisanal reserve honey crisp


----------



## tkern

Red Hook Winter Hook and Redemption High Rye bourbon


----------



## El Pescador

H2O


----------



## geezr

JohnnyChance said:


> ......Dieu du Ciel Péché Mortel.....



Stores in my area have been out of this stout so long 
I am showing withdrawal symptoms :laughat:


----------



## jmforge

I my have to crack open my second 750ml bottle of the Abbaye Du Gembloux beer tonight.


----------



## Lucretia

Double bastard ale. Wonderful with some spicy, tangy ropa vieja.

Beer--made from grain, so it must be full of fiber.


----------



## sachem allison

jasmine ice tea


----------



## jmforge

Hey, beer was designed not only as a way to preserve grain, but also as a "clean" source of water, so it's doubly good for you.


Lucretia said:


> Double bastard ale. Wonderful with some spicy, tangy ropa vieja.
> 
> Beer--made from grain, so it must be full of fiber.


----------



## mr drinky

Airplane wine. I know it is not sexy but in business class with Al Franken nearby I'm thinking: "I'm good enough. I'm smart enough. And doggone it, people like me."

k.


----------



## JBroida

iced tea... and not the long island kind. Gotta rehydrate somehow


----------



## mr drinky

JBroida said:


> iced tea... and not the long island kind. Gotta rehydrate somehow



I know what you did last night.

k.


----------



## add

mr drinky said:


> Airplane wine. I know it is not sexy but in business class with *Al Franken nearby* I'm thinking: "I'm good enough. I'm smart enough. And doggone it, people like me."
> 
> k.



At some point, someone, _needs_ to confront him about _Stuart Little_.

Is it you?

Is it tonight?


----------



## DwarvenChef

North Coast brewery's Imperial Russian Stout "Rasputen" aged in bourbon barrels... Have to write this up after I finish it  I'm so glad our beer buyer goes after some rare brews


----------



## JohnnyChance

DwarvenChef said:


> North Coast brewery's Imperial Russian Stout "Rasputen" aged in bourbon barrels... Have to write this up after I finish it  I'm so glad our beer buyer goes after some rare brews



Going to be on tap at our place very soon...can't wait.


----------



## DwarvenChef

I was convinced to wait till christmas to crack this open  at $20 a bottle I guess a special dinner would be fitting...


----------



## mateo

New Belgium Brewery Frambrozen.


----------



## bcrano

Aperol Cointreau jack blueberries and soda


----------



## sachem allison

1929 porto no name just a date. wow!


----------



## jmforge

Nice!!!!:doublethumbsup:


sachem allison said:


> 1929 porto no name just a date. wow!


----------



## apicius9

Ozeno Yukidoke IPA (Thanks Ken). Nice Japanese IPA, light in color but with interesting fruit notes and strong hops. 

Stefan


----------



## sachem allison

******* said:


> Nice!!!!:doublethumbsup:



It really was awesome, all caramelly and raisiney and awesome!


----------



## Vils

mateo said:


> New Belgium Brewery Frambrozen.


 Slightly OT: A good article in The Economist about Belgian beermaking


----------



## ecchef

sachem allison said:


> It really was awesome, all caramelly and raisiney and awesome!



Where do you find this stuff?!?! :jawdrop:


----------



## mano

sachem allison said:


> 1929 porto no name just a date. wow!



Vintage ports are often nectar. As you said, caramel and raisin.

I hope you smoked a good cigar with that.

Were there any identifying marks on the bottle at all?


----------



## sachem allison

mano said:


> Vintage ports are often nectar. As you said, caramel and raisin.
> 
> I hope you smoked a good cigar with that.
> 
> Were there any identifying marks on the bottle at all?


Bottle was marked oporto 1929 with a whitewash paint on the bottle. No cigars cardiologists won't let me anymore. I miss my greycliffs


----------



## sachem allison

ecchef said:


> Where do you find this stuff?!?! :jawdrop:


 The benefits of living in NYC is that there are thousands of buildings that have dank dirty unexplored basements. I wandered into one and then wandered out a little heavier then when I went in. The landlord said I could take what I found, so I did. Three intact bottles in a pile of debris and filth and about twenty broken bottles. dates 1929, 1931 and 1936. I have been milking the 1929 for about a month now and it hasn't lost any of it's character yet. The other two I have shipped off to friends who would appreciate them. The good vintage scotchs I actually have a friend who sources from all over the world and every once in a while he sends me a bottle. I could never afford it on my salary. The only reason I even drink beer is that I work in a bar. lol


----------



## jmforge

I tried Leffe blonde for the first time tonight. I have had the brown variety on a number of occasions and liked it pretty well. The blonde isn't really to my taste. It reminds me a bit of a slightly sour version of Duvel. I have really liked the Palm that I bought recently. The only problem is that it is a mass market beer in Belgium from what I can tell, but it is selling at a premium price over here, like a dollar more per six pack than Leffe. Hopefully, it will catch on and the price will come down. ir really sucks coming back to $8-10 prices on 750ml bottles of the good Belgium stuff when I was getting really top drawer stuff for about $4 a bottle (not Euros) over there.


----------



## mr drinky

Tensely '09 Syrah from the central coast.

k.


----------



## JBroida

tonight, its whatever will put me to sleep most quickly... maybe sleeping pills. Tomorrows another day.


----------



## apicius9

Kona Longboard lager


----------



## mhlee

Asahi Super Dry - 1 liter can, made in Japan.

Last week, 2009 Trinitas Petite Sirah Contra Costa County.


----------



## bprescot

Nyquil and lots of it!


----------



## mano

I'm looking to give a couple of 750ml bottles or six packs of beer to the owners of my favorite restaurant (sorry Matt). FWIW, they're French and serve excellent bistro food.

There's a place by me that carries hundreds of different esoteric beers. I'm not much of a beer guy. Please suggest your top two even if they're widely popular.


----------



## kalaeb

mano said:


> I'm looking to give a couple of 750ml bottles or six packs of beer to the owners of my favorite restaurant (sorry Matt). FWIW, they're French and serve excellent bistro food.
> 
> There's a place by me that carries hundreds of different esoteric beers. I'm not much of a beer guy. Please suggest your top two even if they're widely popular.



Hehe, no worries, If I get a day off this week I am trying out the ones you gave me and I will let you know how they are, they have been tempting me for two weeks. I am sure you will soon be converted to the brown side and become an excellent beer guy.


----------



## jmforge

You can't gp wrong with a 750ml bottle each of Chimay blue and Duvel.


mano said:


> I'm looking to give a couple of 750ml bottles or six packs of beer to the owners of my favorite restaurant (sorry Matt). FWIW, they're French and serve excellent bistro food.
> 
> There's a place by me that carries hundreds of different esoteric beers. I'm not much of a beer guy. Please suggest your top two even if they're widely popular.


----------



## mr drinky

'06 Cassanova de niri brunello (100 pts WS, 97 pts WE). '06 Zaca Mesa Syrah. '07 Moris Avvoltore Super Tuscan. It was a very tasty night.

k.


----------



## mano

Tasty indeed, Mr. D!


----------



## geezr

Gruet Blanc de Noirs, went back to store to get more Gruet Brut - returned with the Blanc de Noirs and a Gruet Demi sec :scratchhead: Gruet prices have been lowered too :biggrin:


----------



## markk

Boulevard Brewing Co. Dark Truth Stout and finishing with Lagavulin 16 as a nightcap


----------



## ejd53

Harviestoun Brewery's Ola Dubh special reserve 30. Possibly followed by Highland Park 18 year Scotch.


----------



## SpikeC

Golden Valley Tannen Bomb. Yummy winter warmer from McMinville, Oregon. A highlight of the season!


----------



## Zeno

Tomatin 18 year single malt scotch for me tonight... very good value 18 year...


----------



## welshstar

Dry Irish stout at local brew pub
Shafer 2007 Red shoulder ranch Chardonay with some great whole skate served Singapore style
Ommegang Three philosphers with colten bassett stilton
Ommegang Adoration winter ale to finish the night


----------



## El Pescador

Zeno said:


> Tomatin 18 year single malt scotch for me tonight... very good value 18 year...



i think Broida has a bottle of that laying around somewhere...


----------



## welshstar

Gotta love 18 year old

Had the Highland Park last weekend at Mercat a la Planxa the Jose Garces restaurant in chicago, excellent !!


----------



## ejd53

Yeah, I love the Highland Park 18. I think it's better than the 30 in some ways.


----------



## Timthebeaver

Older _definitely_ not always better.

Age &#8800; quality

Remember this well, malt maniacs.


Which brings me on topic. Old Pulteney 12 year old, another one of these "supermarket" bottlings that are just fantastic. Getting the 21 year old expression next week.


----------



## welshstar

Could not agree more, The peak for Whiskey seems to be the 18 year old bottlings.

There a few exceptions ive had at 25 year old and a few even rarer great older bottlings like Macallan 30 but generally a whiskey that is rubbish at 12 years old will still be rubbish at 40 years old, it doesnt improve dramatically just because its old.

Alan


----------



## kalaeb

Rough night at work. La Trappe quad.


----------



## tkern

Miller Highlife and Woodford Reserve. Keeping it classy.


----------



## sachem allison

welshstar said:


> Could not agree more, The peak for Whiskey seems to be the 18 year old bottlings.
> 
> There a few exceptions ive had at 25 year old and a few even rarer great older bottlings like Macallan 30 but generally a whiskey that is rubbish at 12 years old will still be rubbish at 40 years old, it doesnt improve dramatically just because its old.
> 
> Alan



I agree with you, one of my favorite single malts is only three years old McCarthy's out of Oregon ( Stephen doesn't agree with me). I have had some pretty damn good 40 year olds scotches lately and one 1964 42 year old oloroso cask black bowmore that would knock your socks off.


----------



## sachem allison

Penderyn port wood special edition single malt. pretty damn good!


----------



## mattrud

lagunitas ipa


----------



## mattrud

o and for Christmas day drinking I have a bottle of pappy van winkle 20 and 23. yea thats right


----------



## jmforge

How is the Van Winkle? I have had the William Larue Weller and it is almost as good as the 19 yr old Weller from back in the day, but not quite. That Weller was the best bourbon that I have ever had. Do you know what the mashbill is for the Van Winkle? I am hesitant to pay that kind of scratch without knowing exactly what it is?


mattrud said:


> o and for Christmas day drinking I have a bottle of pappy van winkle 20 and 23. yea thats right


----------



## Timthebeaver

sachem allison said:


> Penderyn port wood special edition single malt. pretty damn good!



Welsh wysgi from the Cynon valley! - Kudos to you sir.

Tim (in Wales)

Bit of a sweeping generalisation here, but ignoring the infinite variety of whisky for one second, I tend to find that certain styles are better when young. For example, I prefer the younger Islay peated malts (10 y/o and around) as most casks lose the blood-and-thunder character that I appreciate in this style over time.


----------



## TB_London

Timthebeaver said:


> Welsh wysgi from the Cynon valley! - Kudos to you sir.
> 
> Tim (in Wales)



Haha, that's what I was thinking, prospective in laws live less than 30 miles away from the distillery


----------



## apicius9

I'm taking a few bottles of Condrieu and a bottle of 1990 Mueller-Catoir Mussbacher Eselshaut Rieslaner Trockenbeerenauslese with me to dinner tonight. I love my friends dearly, but they they are not wine people and probably would be just as happy if I brought some Beringer. But it was such a crappy year, I gotta spoil myself a bit toward the end. And what are good wines for if not for sharing them with friends.

Stefan


----------



## JohnnyChance

apicius9 said:


> And what are good wines for if not for sharing them with friends.



Making something useful out of them...vinegar.


----------



## welshstar

Nice Xmas eve dinner

Denner 2009 DirtWorshipper, excellent with a very complicated hunk of prime NY strip !!!
Trying a new belgian beer, Malheur 12, looks promising


----------



## welshstar

Oh ill be moving on to my latest whiskey, Balvenie Golden Cask 14 year old, excellent.

As its Xmas I might even have to break out a Cohiba, I have a box of Siglo 4's. For New Years I have a fresh box of BHK56's that I cant wait to try


----------



## DwarvenChef

Rogue Brewery's VooDoo Bacon maple brew  Crhistmas eve brew 

Big smoky hit just like maple bacon, oh sooo good


----------



## mr drinky

Betts & Scholl, '06 Granache. 

k.


----------



## obtuse

ardbeg alligator


----------



## unkajonet

obtuse said:


> ardbeg alligator



Oo, I'm jealous. I haven't tried that one yet. How is it?


----------



## geezr

lots of green tea at a Chinese restaurant with my Aunts :dancecool:


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

DwarvenChef said:


> Rogue Brewery's VooDoo Bacon maple brew  Crhistmas eve brew
> 
> Big smoky hit just like maple bacon, oh sooo good



I know by now that I shouldn't judge a beer by it's description, that made my stomach turn. I didn't see any bits of bacon floating, so I trust your word


----------



## DwarvenChef

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I know by now that I shouldn't judge a beer by it's description, that made my stomach turn. I didn't see any bits of bacon floating, so I trust your word



Ya lots of comments at work about it, but after several cases sold in one day I figured I better get one before they all vanished.


----------



## SpikeC

It was inspired by the bacon maple bars that Voodoo makes. They are very good, just ask Anthony Bourdain!


----------



## K-Fed

Dogfish-head 60min. IPA, Cigar City Brewery Jai alai.


----------



## SpikeC

More Tannen Bomb


----------



## JohnnyChance

Peak Organic King Crimson
Brooklyn Sorachi Ace
Rogue Shakespeare Oatmeal Stout

Very nice progression for Christmas dinner.


----------



## apicius9

Just got back from the beach. Looking forward to a shower and a nice bottle of Sierra Nevada 30th Anniversary Bock tonight.


----------



## jmforge

Some kinda Malbec.


----------



## DwarvenChef

Any who has tried Old Rasputin from north coast knows the dark and rustic flavor of this beer. However the barrel aged stuff is by far a much smoother and distintly different direction than the parent brew  Thick, dark, and rich, sooo frigging good 

Glad I waited for this on a special day.


----------



## obtuse

unkajonet said:


> Oo, I'm jealous. I haven't tried that one yet. How is it?


It's very enjoyable. It's Ardbeg with a charred new American oak twist. It has great depth of flavor.


----------



## obtuse

today for beer I had, Sierra Nevada/Dogfish Head Life & Limb, Rouge Shakespeare oatmeal stout, Daddy's little helper Black "IPA', Morimoto black soba, Anchor Liberty ale, Sierra Nevada Celebration and Torpedo


----------



## SpikeC

Is the barrel aged Raspy available outside of California?


----------



## JohnnyChance

SpikeC said:


> Is the barrel aged Raspy available outside of California?



Ehh, a little.


----------



## lumo

Boulevard Smokestack Series Double Wide IPA
Pappy Van Winkle 23 Year Old Bourbon
Santa was very good to me!


----------



## apicius9

Had Rogue Santa's Private Reserve for lunch, now I need to rest a bit. Very nice beer, though, I really like Rogue ales.

Stefan


----------



## SpikeC

JohnnyChance said:


> Ehh, a little.



AAARRRRRGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnnyChance

Black Flip, For Peat's Sake and a Shark at PDT.
Left Hand Milk Stout and a Penicillin at Momofuku Ssam Bar.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Anyone try Victory Helios? Bought two bottle for this weekend, looks good from the description.


----------



## MadMel

Would like some advise on which bottle to open for new year's eve: 1982 mouton magnum or 1989 chateau haut-brion?? Doing a cook out at a dear friend's place, very Mediterranean feel to the menu, moussaka, lotsa lamb, seafood, etc. And a striploin of grade 9 Australian wagyu.


----------



## jmforge

Well, as both of them are worth more than my first car cost, I will just sit back and drool at the prospect of either one. :lol2:


MadMel said:


> Would like some advise on which bottle to open for new year's eve: 1982 mouton magnum or 1989 chateau haut-brion?? Doing a cook out at a dear friend's place, very Mediterranean feel to the menu, moussaka, lotsa lamb, seafood, etc. And a striploin of grade 9 Australian wagyu.


----------



## MadMel

******* said:


> Well, as both of them are worth more than my first car cost, I will just sit back and drool at the prospect of either one. :lol2:



Lol. I would open them both if I can bring myself to but... I'm thinking just one of these, couple bottles of prosecco, and some NZ SB.. Appreciate if anyone can give an idea on which to open!!


----------



## welshstar

Madmel 

Dont mean to be rude but your talking about 82 Mouton and Prosecco at the same dinner !!!!

I would kill to try a 82 First Growth, at the moment that is probably the ultimate group of wines in the world, the 82 Mouton is a 98 point wine the 89 Haut Brion is a 100 point wine !!! 

If you dont partner these with a great champagne then i guarantee hoards of welders from JB will invade your party carrying duran !!!!!

I have no problem with NZ wine but it does not belong with first growth wines. I know wine is expensive in Singapore but go for it, get some matching bottles. Let the people who dont understand what you have drink some aussie plonk.


----------



## welshstar

Tonight

Bottle of Moreau Chablis with tuna sushi - excellent wine, must admit for reds US has it won but for whites stilll gotta go French
North Coast Grand Cru - Very disappointed, its Ok but for like $15 a bottle just not worth it.
Liefmans Cuvee Brut - Nice Lambic to finish off the night

Im on holiday this week, so get to have whatever wine and beer i feel like every night, leading up to the big night Saturday.

Now if Madmel would just let me have his spare bottle !!!


----------



## JohnnyChance

MadMel said:


> Would like some advise on which bottle to open for new year's eve: 1982 mouton magnum or 1989 chateau haut-brion?? Doing a cook out at a dear friend's place, very Mediterranean feel to the menu, moussaka, lotsa lamb, seafood, etc. And a striploin of grade 9 Australian wagyu.



Deglaze the pan you cook the lamb and wagyu in with 'em!


----------



## welshstar

Madmel

The ultimate choice on which to open depends more on the company your with.

If your trying to impress the Mouton, if its your loved ones and closest friends the Haut Brion, then the Mouton !!!

I plan the wine for new years eve all year, i buy 3 or 4 special bottles throughout the year, this year my special bottle is a 2000 Shafer Hillside Select Cab that ive been drolling over for 6 months, also a Grahmas 2000 port that im extremely looking forward to


----------



## welshstar

Can a lowly guy like me get a moderator banned !!!!!

You deserve to get all your knives on the shopping channel for that comment Johnny !!!!


----------



## jmforge

No, he deserves to be forced to stand next to the katana swinging idiot on the shopping channel.:lol2: I would go for the Haut-Brion because I have a severe childhood trauma associated with that stuff. LOL My dad had a liquor store in Lexington, Ky back in 64-65 and he used to supply a few of the big horse farms with wine. Somehow a bottle of 57 Haut-Brion and a few bottles 59 Chateauneuf du Pape made it to Florida with us in 1968 and survived. The last Chateauneuf du Pape lost its cork in the 80's, but the Haut-Brion looked okay. Sadly, we opened it in around 95 and it too had turned, so all of that waiting for nothing. Still haven't had any, but I have had Laffite and Mouton a few times and Latour once since then. Still need to do the Margaux and Haut-Brion.


welshstar said:


> Can a lowly guy like me get a moderator banned !!!!!
> 
> You deserve to get all your knives on the shopping channel for that comment Johnny !!!!


----------



## welshstar

Damn

Well 57 was a **** year !! should have snagged the 61

Ive never actually had a first growth of any type. Its on my bucket list.

Its upsetting now, i could have bought 82 Lafite en primeur for $800 a case but thought it was over priced at the time !!!!

Its selling for $45,000 a case now


----------



## sachem allison

somewhere amongst all of my crap, i have a case of chateau latour Pauillac 1998 and 6 bottles of 1986 Chateau Margaux. Probably sitting next to my missing Watanabes and a certain engagement ring we no longer talk about.


----------



## sachem allison

2009 main & geary petite syrah and 08 brazin old vine zinfandel. yummy


----------



## welshstar

Well if you dont want that 86 margaux becuase its gone off by now, ill help you out !!!


----------



## Pabloz

PHOOO...drinking Clan Mcgregor after Scheckam post chipotle pepper for a Santa Fe Recipe!! DRIVE ME TO DRINKING THE HARD STUFF.....only 'cause I can't bring myself to do a drunk on my Lagavulin or my Laphroaig.


----------



## MadMel

welshstar said:


> Madmel
> 
> Dont mean to be rude but your talking about 82 Mouton and Prosecco at the same dinner !!!!
> 
> I would kill to try a 82 First Growth, at the moment that is probably the ultimate group of wines in the world, the 82 Mouton is a 98 point wine the 89 Haut Brion is a 100 point wine !!!
> 
> If you dont partner these with a great champagne then i guarantee hoards of welders from JB will invade your party carrying duran !!!!!
> 
> I have no problem with NZ wine but it does not belong with first growth wines. I know wine is expensive in Singapore but go for it, get some matching bottles. Let the people who dont understand what you have drink some aussie plonk.



Haha I know but probably out of the 22 confirmed RSVPs, only a couple of them really know what they are drinking!!! Admittedly, this would be my first try of one of the great reds cause I generally go for whites. 

Prosecco is in cause it's the first wine I've ever tasted, introduced by an italian chef and it's been stuck as my bubbly of choice ever since.. And my 2 bottles of Dom Perignon 2002 deserve a bit more aging.

Yes wines are really kinda expensive here.. I bought the Mouton for 18K a couple years back.. Before I got into knives.. 

So the wine list for my New Year's Eve dinner goes thus:

Bubbly: Prosecco - Riondo Prosecco ($25 a bottle, 90 pts Parker bought a damn case of it) 
Red: 1982 Mouton Magnum, 2007 Sir Paz Parker Road Shiraz Yarra Valley (Yes I knw, Australian), Baron La Rose Bordeaux AOC, Chateau Haut Canteloup Premieres Cotes de Blaye (Really nice and cheap $24 per bottle)
White: 2010 Oyster Bay SB (yes I know, Kill me haha), 2008 Hope Estate Semillion (yeah Australian again). If anyone has anything else to recommend please feel free to!!
Sweet: Westend Estate Golden Mist botrytis semillon (yes, another Aussie wine)


----------



## MadMel

JohnnyChance said:


> Deglaze the pan you cook the lamb and wagyu in with 'em!



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!:spankarse:


----------



## MadMel

welshstar said:


> Damn
> 
> Well 57 was a **** year !! should have snagged the 61
> 
> Ive never actually had a first growth of any type. Its on my bucket list.
> 
> Its upsetting now, i could have bought 82 Lafite en primeur for $800 a case but thought it was over priced at the time !!!!
> 
> Its selling for $45,000 a case now



$800 a case is a steal!!!!! I can never get $800 a case Lafites in Singapore. The Mouton was S$22,000 a magnum the last time I checked.. $45,000 a case is still cheaper than what I have to pay here....


----------



## welshstar

I travle to Singapore often but i cant remember what you are allowed to import ?

The taxes on wine there are silly

I just dont see any reason to open a bottle like that Mouton for a party of 22 people, only 2 or 3 will know what it really is the rest will just think its nice wine. I know the culture in Singapore very well and you cant just give the Mouton to selct people, it would be disrespectful.

Keep it for a small dinner party with 2-4 close friends who will apprecite it. It will get lost in the party otherwise.

Alan


----------



## MadMel

welshstar said:


> I travle to Singapore often but i cant remember what you are allowed to import ?
> 
> The taxes on wine there are silly
> 
> I just dont see any reason to open a bottle like that Mouton for a party of 22 people, only 2 or 3 will know what it really is the rest will just think its nice wine. I know the culture in Singapore very well and you cant just give the Mouton to selct people, it would be disrespectful.
> 
> Keep it for a small dinner party with 2-4 close friends who will apprecite it. It will get lost in the party otherwise.
> 
> Alan



Duty free on alcohol is limited to 2 bottles of wine or 12 packs of beer.. 
Thing is if I don't open either, I won't get a chance to until at least 5 yrs later lol.. Moving out of country for awhile.
So maybe I just open the whole case of Chateau Haut Canteloup instead of the Mouton huh??


----------



## welshstar

I would open a case of $24 a bottle wine for a group that size.


----------



## Vils

IPA, stout, pilsner and some more from a local brewery. At home I now drinks Vistamar Syrah.


----------



## markk

done for the year at work, tonight will be a taste test between Ardbeg 10 and Laphroaig Quarter Cask


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

This thread isn't a sticky yet?


----------



## DwarvenChef

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> This thread isn't a sticky yet?



No need for sticky... Always on top


----------



## unkajonet

markk said:


> done for the year at work, tonight will be a taste test between Ardbeg 10 and Laphroaig Quarter Cask



Let us know what you think. I'm interested in what your opinion is on a direct comparison between the two.


----------



## mhlee

mattrud said:


> o and for Christmas day drinking I have a bottle of pappy van winkle 20 and 23. yea thats right



Did Chang find some of this for you guys after his trip there? 

I'm so jealous ...


----------



## markk

With regard to the Ardbeg 10 vs the Laphroaig QC.

I like them both. Both heavily peated, so if you don't like that I would stay away for both.

I thought that the Ardbeg was lighter bodied than the Laphroaig. The Laphroaig was bigger and more oily/medicinal.

The Ardbeg was a little smoother.

Adding a little water (very little) to both, the Laphroaig opened up more than the Ardbeg and seemed a little more complex.

Both had a good long finish but the Laphroaig was longer.

In general I like the heavily peated whiskies and I like both of these and will have both in the cabinet. I prefer the Laphroaig but the majority of my guests went with the Ardbeg as they thought the Laphroaig was too medicinal for them.

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## unkajonet

markk said:


> With regard to the Ardbeg 10 vs the Laphroaig QC.
> 
> I like them both. Both heavily peated, so if you don't like that I would stay away for both.
> 
> I thought that the Ardbeg was lighter bodied than the Laphroaig. The Laphroaig was bigger and more oily/medicinal.
> 
> The Ardbeg was a little smoother.
> 
> Adding a little water (very little) to both, the Laphroaig opened up more than the Ardbeg and seemed a little more complex.
> 
> Both had a good long finish but the Laphroaig was longer.
> 
> In general I like the heavily peated whiskies and I like both of these and will have both in the cabinet. I prefer the Laphroaig but the majority of my guests went with the Ardbeg as they thought the Laphroaig was too medicinal for them.
> 
> Hope this makes sense.



Perfect sense. I actually have both in my cabinet, but am still new to the scotch thing. I'm just soaking up as many opinions as I can get.
Of the three bottles I have (Ardbeg 10, Ardbeg Uigeadail, & Laphroaig QC), I like the Ardbeg 10 best as an everyday scotch. The Laphroaig QC is great, but I think is really dependent on what's been on your palate right before you drink it.

Thanks for posting your thoughts.


----------



## Mingooch

Not for tonight per se, but I am leaving shortly to go and brew 15 gals of beer that I will make.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Mingooch said:


> Not for tonight per se, but I am leaving shortly to go and brew 15 gals of beer that I will make.



That's a lot of beer, I am guessing you do all-grain and have a pro set up? Reminds me of the Midwest catalog pro section. Or do you have three carboys and are making different types of beer?


----------



## ecchef

unkajonet said:


> Of the three bottles I have (Ardbeg 10, Ardbeg Uigeadail, & Laphroaig QC), I like the Ardbeg 10 best as an everyday scotch. The Laphroaig QC is great, but I think is really dependent on what's been on your palate right before you drink it.
> 
> Thanks for posting your thoughts.



My sentiments exactly!

However, tonight is just a 6 of Leffe.


----------



## jmforge

I am going non-traditional on NYE. I plan to crack open my second of three 750ml bottles of Biere Abbaye de Gembloux that I snuck back with me in November. In the meantime, i and frying up some breaded veal McScallops with prosciutto and stinky cheese for dinner.


----------



## El Pescador




----------



## MadMel

Ended up opening up that 82 Mouton after the guests left.. ONly thing I can say that it's gonna be the benchmark for every red I'll be drinking for the rest of the year!!!


----------



## bprescot

Oh man. Busy day. 

Tastings at Turley, Denner, L'Aventure, and Sinor-La Vallee. 

Herman's Story Syrah, Opine "The Offering", '05 L'Aventure Optimus, '08 L'Avenutre Petit Verdot and more coming. Not sure if my liver can take it, but my taste buds are in heaven!


----------



## mr drinky

bprescot said:


> Oh man. Busy day.
> 
> Tastings at Turley, Denner, L'Aventure, and Sinor-La Vallee.



I LOVE DENNER. I have about a dozen bottles here at home waiting to be enjoyed.

Earlier today I had a 2002 Alain Hudelot-Noellat Vosne-Romanée 1er Cru

k.


----------



## cnochef

2004 Creekside Lost Barrel Red from Niagara with 40-day aged prime rib, potato gratin and braised fennel
2007 Lailey Vineyards Vidal Icewine from Niagara with gateau sirop (Cajun cane syrup spice cake, my wife made it) and fresh whipping cream

a bottle of Charles Mignon grower champagne to toast the New Year (and for hair of the dog tomorrow!!!).


----------



## cnochef

bprescot said:


> Herman Story Syrah, Opine "The Offering"
> 
> 
> 
> My wife and I brought back a couple of bottles of 2004 Herman Story Larner Vineyard syrah, procured from the Los Olivos Tasting Room that represents several of the smaller producers in the area. They were superb!
Click to expand...


----------



## cnochef

BTW I found and bought a bottle of 12 year old Van Winkle Lot B bourbon yesterday. Anybody jealous?


----------



## apicius9

I had my first ever orange cream soda this afternoon - interesting, but I still prefer Orangina. I decided to lay low tonight, so I will open a bottle of bubbly (the one Ken/geezr descibed above), and cook a little something for myself.


----------



## Vertigo

Johnny Blue. Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## geezr

Gruet Demi sec and maybe a single malt - 1st time for me :2thumbsup:

Happy New Year Everybody :hoot:


----------



## bprescot

cnochef said:


> BTW I found and bought a bottle of 12 year old Van Winkle Lot B bourbon yesterday. Anybody jealous?



I know of at _least_ one person... Nice score.


----------



## Mingooch

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> That's a lot of beer, I am guessing you do all-grain and have a pro set up? Reminds me of the Midwest catalog pro section. Or do you have three carboys and are making different types of beer?



Made one beer, a version of Hoegarrden with a little more alcohol(a bit over 7% based on the gravity). There is a local place that allows u to use their set up so u can easily brew large batches. Comes out so nice. Looking to do an abbey ale next.


----------



## mr drinky

geezr said:


> Gruet Demi sec and maybe a single malt - 1st time for me :2thumbsup:
> 
> Happy New Year Everybody :hoot:



I really enjoy Gruet -- though I get the dry stuff.

k.


----------



## DwarvenChef

Stone Brewery Virtical Epic 11, Not as much interested in this one, guess I like my ancho chilies in soup...


----------



## welshstar

mr drinky said:


> I LOVE DENNER. I have about a dozen bottles here at home waiting to be enjoyed.
> 
> Earlier today I had a 2002 Alain Hudelot-Noellat Vosne-Romanée 1er Cru
> 
> k.



Bought a sample of 2009 Denner's, my first experience. 

Great wine, will get more next year

Alan


----------



## mhenry

+1 didn't care for it either, first offering from stone I haven't liked 




DwarvenChef said:


> Stone Brewery Virtical Epic 11, Not as much interested in this one, guess I like my ancho chilies in soup...


----------



## mmingio2

Cayuse and Saxum......ambrosia my friends........


----------



## mr drinky

mmingio2 said:


> Cayuse and Saxum......ambrosia my friends........



mmmmhhh. Cayuse and Saxum. Good drinking.

k.


----------



## Lucretia

DwarvenChef said:


> Stone Brewery Virtical Epic 11, Not as much interested in this one, guess I like my ancho chilies in soup...



Had some of this yesterday with cuban sandwiches. It went pretty well. We like 11, didn't care for the one that was wine based (10?). Wish they still were making the barley wine. Have a couple more 11s in the fridge to have with some locally made smoked sausage tomorrow.


----------



## DwarvenChef

Old Guardian? Next reliese is Feb I believe, at least my contact says he will have a case ready for me than.


----------



## welshstar

mmingio2 said:


> Cayuse and Saxum......ambrosia my friends........



Hi

Im in chicago, where in midwest are you ?

Can you actually get Saxum ? 

Love to add to your mailing list !!!!

Alan


----------



## Lucretia

DwarvenChef said:


> Old Guardian? Next reliese is Feb I believe, at least my contact says he will have a case ready for me than.



Yep-Old Guardian. That's good news. I am now doing a happy dance! :hula: The grocery stores here are pretty good about carrying it when it's available.

I also like Dick's Barley Wine. (Dick's brewery in Centralia, WA). They've started carrying a mixed 12-pack of Dick's at the local grocery (something I can only say in writing--gotta know that apostrophe is there), but no Barley Wine yet--everything else has been good, tho.


----------



## mc2442

Chicago.....Sam's Wine & Spirits.....moved away in 2000, still remember that wine store.


----------



## sachem allison

redbreast 12 year old, smooth!


----------



## welshstar

mc2442 said:


> Chicago.....Sam's Wine & Spirits.....moved away in 2000, still remember that wine store.



It went about 3 years ago, they got bought by Binnys. The downtown store and the Lombard store became Binnys.

Binnys are good but they dont carry anything like Saxum !!


----------



## bprescot

Ancient Peaks Merlot, Tolossa Grenache, '05 Domaine Alfred Pinot Noir, and finished the evening with a small taste of some Balvenie Double Cask.


----------



## geezr

Highland Park 18 yrs and Hibiki 17 yrs - my panel of experts preferred the Highland Park - 
I liked both :viking:


----------



## bprescot

Went down to TJ's to try to find some bargain wines. Tried the Long Arms Paso Red Blend. Okay. Pretty good for $6, but it fades FAST and there's not a lot of structure. Just a nice initial flavor profile. Was advised to check out the Liberte Cab. Any other recommendations out there? Trying to keep it in the sub $9 range.


----------



## mr drinky

Kaufmann Vodka. 

k.


----------



## jmforge

Good stuff. My dad used to bring back a couple of bottles of that from Dublin when he went back in the 90's, but it has been available in the US for a few years now.


sachem allison said:


> redbreast 12 year old, smooth!


----------



## tkern

+1 on the Redbreast. Did anyone else read about the scotch that was brought by the first Antarctica expedition and remade by the original distiller?


----------



## ecchef

mr drinky said:


> Kaufmann Vodka.
> 
> k.



W-T-F!?


----------



## mr drinky

ecchef said:


> W-T-F!?



Forgot to add that it was the Kauffman 2005 vintage. Nothing like vintage vodka 

k.


----------



## BraisedorStewed

Tonight: Great Lakes Christmas ale! I haven't been home to Cleveland in 5+ years for one!


----------



## sachem allison

potcheen 12 days old. Rough!!!!!!!


----------



## kalaeb

DayQuil for the second time this season. Arghh!


----------



## EdipisReks

i'm having a drink of my own invention:

1 part VSOP cognac (two shots in this case)
2 parts homemade sour mix* (four shots in this case)
1/2 teaspoon candied ginger, coarsely ground
2 kumquats

shake cognac with ice, grated candied ginger, and two extremely thinly cut ripe kumquats. strain and pour over ice. wonderful. 

* fresh lime juice, sugar, water and egg white, to taste


----------



## SpikeC

Terminal Gravity "Festivale". Yum! A proper winter warmer.


----------



## welshstar

Allagash 2011 Interlude

Absolutley awesome beer


----------



## apicius9

I have to say, this 'trying-to-lose-weight' thing really sabotages any carefree drinking habit  I guess it's water tonight so that I can fit in a larger Rogue bottle tomorrow...

Stefan


----------



## DwarvenChef

North Coast's Old Stock 2011, I love this stuff  I have a bottle of the 2009 waiting for a special event 

Also scored 2 bottles of the Old Rasputin Barrel Aged stuff  SOOOO HAPPY


----------



## Mingooch

apicius9 said:


> I have to say, this 'trying-to-lose-weight' thing really sabotages any carefree drinking habit  I guess it's water tonight so that I can fit in a larger Rogue bottle tomorrow...
> 
> Stefan



Stefan, depending on what diet u are doing, rum and diet coke or even better vodka and crystal lite lemonade are good and pretty diet friendly.


----------



## Timthebeaver

tkern said:


> +1 on the Redbreast. Did anyone else read about the scotch that was brought by the first Antarctica expedition and remade by the original distiller?



Mackinlay's rare old malt (Shackleton's whisky). Haven't tried it, at around 100 pounds a bottle it's overpriced imo.


----------



## SpikeC

I have a "Hair of the Dog" Adam in the fridge for tonight!


----------



## welshstar

Timthebeaver said:


> Mackinlay's rare old malt (Shackleton's whisky). Haven't tried it, at around 100 pounds a bottle it's overpriced imo.



Rare and old dont make it good though !!


----------



## mr drinky

Rideau Chardonnay.

k.


----------



## Timthebeaver

welshstar said:


> Rare and old dont make it good though !!



The irony is it is almost certainly neither - it's just blended stuff, supposedly to taste like the stuff they pulled out of the ice at his hut. Nice gimmick, but silly price. If it was 30 quid i'd give it a bash.


----------



## DeepCSweede

I think with the nice winter storm rolling outside - I will be having either a Korbel Brandy or a Korbel Brandy on the rocks. On second thought - I think I will have both.


----------



## sachem allison

DeepCSweede said:


> I think with the nice winter storm rolling outside - I will be having either a Korbel Brandy or a Korbel Brandy on the rocks. On second thought - I think I will have both.



must be from Wisconsin..........Oh, wait you are.


----------



## DeepCSweede

Yeah - the folks at Korbel have a great love for the Wisconsin people. They say we drink over 80% of their allocation.:thumbsup:



sachem allison said:


> must be from Wisconsin..........Oh, wait you are.


----------



## EdipisReks

cracked some wine. Chateau Faugeres 2005 St. Emilion. i got lucky and bought a few bottles of 2005 Bordeaux (would have bought all of the Faugeres, but they only had two) cheap over the weekend. the 2005 just gets better and better. it was tasty in 2008, when i first started drinking it, but here in 2012... makes me wonder what it will be like in another 5 years.


----------



## sachem allison

DeepCSweede said:


> Yeah - the folks at Korbel have a great love for the Wisconsin people. They say we drink over 80% of their allocation.:thumbsup:



Oh I know! I just left Madison about 5 years ago and all I ever saw was Korbel trucks going down the highway. especially in the winter time.lol


----------



## bprescot

Had some ancient ancient age at a buddy's insistence. I was not expecting much, but ended up being surprised. Not top shelf, by any means, but it definitely drinks better than its price tag.


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Tonight, Guiness! And lhat lovely beer is chaseing down Slow roasted prime rib, yorkshire pudding, roasted baby red potatoes, and cinnamon/honey glazed carrots! Apple crumble, and french vanilla ice cream to top it off!


----------



## mmingio2

A beautiful sparkling vouvray with medium rare flank steak...a nice prelude to a sharpening session after the boy goes to sleep.


----------



## GlassEye

Bell's Hopslam Ale, in a tulip glass.


----------



## Wagstaff

Tonight, an Evan Williams Bourbon. And a Stone Arrogant Bastard Ale (not my favorite Stone by any means, but it's what was on tap, and ... not at all bad).


----------



## SpikeC

I think that Bear wins tonight!
I had a Mad River "Serious Madness" Black ale. It's like Guinness on steroids.


----------



## welshstar

Ok Beer night tonight

Petrus Belgium Sour
Ommegang hennepin
Duvel
Ommegang Three Philosphers
Duvel 

Great night, very realxed


----------



## apicius9

Envious. Water and Alka Seltzer for me, headache day.

Stefan


----------



## sachem allison

right there with you Stefan


----------



## kalaeb

I find it fantatsic this thread has over 13000 views and 70 pages, more so that I have read every page...some great recomendations.


----------



## DwarvenChef




----------



## DwarvenChef

Smooth and light tasting, good body but not something I'd go after again.


----------



## Mingooch

Bottling my home brew later today!!!


----------



## welshstar

Dont know what this tastes like but it looks awful !!!


----------



## Candlejack

It's a special feeling sitting at home a sunday night, raising your glass of 12 year old MacLeods single-grain, giving it a tap on the light and drowning it. 
Makes you feel so good inside.. like you have serious problems.


----------



## JBroida

Had this last night... really really good:




http://www.wanderingaengus.com/item/2010-Wickson-Single-Varietal---500ml-17

And this 3 days ago:




http://www.wallywine.com/p-81871-2010-txakoli-txomin-etxaniz-750ml.aspx


----------



## SpikeC

Bayern Dopplebock from Montana, and a Skullsplitter.


----------



## mhlee

Sapporo bottled in Ontario, Canada with Yamadaya Tsukemen.


----------



## JBroida

been meaning to get out to yamadaya... how was it?


----------



## El Pescador

SpikeC said:


> Bayern Dopplebock from Montana, and a Skullsplitter.



I know these guys(Bayern) and believe this is the best small brewery around. I get the pils shipped to me.

Pesky


----------



## apicius9

I know I have some Rogues in the Fridge, will pick out one to wash down the saw dust in a few moments. Probably a Double Dead Guy.

Stefan


----------



## sachem allison

Pig nose scotch 5 years old, not bad


----------



## welshstar

Duvel tonight

Classic


----------



## eshua

Blair Athol cask strength.

If I have too much of this I'll grab a Hamm's to pump the breaks.


----------



## apicius9

Double Dead Guy once I am done with the dishes. Too much damage if I drink the beer before I do them...

Stefan


----------



## mateo

Random DOC Portugese table red... not bad really.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

I keep coming back to my beloved Don Pompero Anniversario Exclusivo Reservo...mouthful I know


----------



## geezr

2009 Tormaresca "Neprica" Puglia , same price range as 10buck chuck :wow:


----------



## Salty dog

Sweetened pink liquid in a styrofoam cup.


----------



## Deckhand

Yuban. On this site almost has a Japanese look to it's name:biggrin:


----------



## DeepCSweede

Went to a client's house for a Ribeye steak dinner last night and picked up a bottle of 2007 Tamarack Cab which was quite good. I found it a touch dry for a cab, but it balanced well with the tannins.


----------



## mhlee

JBroida said:


> been meaning to get out to yamadaya... how was it?



It was good, but I think Tsujita's tsukemen is much, much better. Yamadaya's tsukemen is just a little more concentrated than their ramen. Tsujita's tsukemen is just another animal compared to their ramen. Their tsukemen is so rich, fatty, smoky, it completely shocked me. It is so good. 

As for ramen, I like both Yamadaya and Tsujita. While I prefer the thicker noodles of Yamadaya to the thinner noodles of Tsujita, they are both very good. The Culver City Yamadaya is much better than the Torrance one for some reason.


----------



## Bulldogbacchus

Woodford Reserve. 
Probably DuMol syrah later with beef short ribs that are braising now...


----------



## Still-edo

Work not letting up even for a Friday! 

Put me down for Johnnie Green Label on the rocks until the warmth of careless slumber rescue me from this reality.


----------



## markk

glenmorangie quinta ruban


----------



## Hards80

Evodia Garnacha


----------



## Salty dog

Evidently you guys haven't had the priveledge of drinking sweetened pink liquid out of a styrofoam cup.


----------



## mhlee

Salty dog said:


> Evidently you guys haven't had the priveledge of drinking sweetened pink liquid out of a styrofoam cup.



What is this magical sweet pink liquid you speak of? Is it some nectar made by invisible nymphs living in secret caves in the Alps?

Or is it Pepto Bismol?


----------



## Deckhand

Salty dog said:


> Evidently you guys haven't had the priveledge of drinking sweetened pink liquid out of a styrofoam cup.


Methadone?


----------



## mr drinky

Denner Theresa.

k.


----------



## Deckhand

Salty dog said:


> Evidently you guys haven't had the priveledge of drinking sweetened pink liquid out of a styrofoam cup.


2nd try, golightly?


----------



## Salty dog

En la carcel.


----------



## Deckhand

Salty dog said:


> En la carcel.



Ah.. Here in California. It's a crappy bologna sandwich with a milk carton and things called cookies that are nasty.


----------



## Salty dog

You should have seen the "cream of wheat" they served for breakfast. OMG.


----------



## Deckhand

My favorite was stew with maggots :eek2:


----------



## sachem allison

had boots for breakfast once with a side of piss, ah mexican federale hospitality, got to love it!


----------



## Deckhand

sachem allison said:


> had boots for breakfast once with a side of piss, ah mexican federale hospitality, got to love it!


 Sorry that happened. I was at Papas and Beer in Rosarita drinking with Paul Rodrigues and had some sorority girls with me. One of them started hanging out with Jaime Bustamante kind of a ruling family. His father and grandfather owned Hotel Americana,looked like the Bonaventure in Beverly Hills,and other assorted businesses. Back in the day would use his name get into clubs without waiting. Stop from getting arrested for being drunk. The federales would suddenly be my best friend with that name. Different world down there.


----------



## sachem allison

Deckhand said:


> Sorry that happened. I was at Papas and Beer in Rosarita drinking with Paul Rodrigues and had some sorority girls with me. One of them started hanging out with Jaime Bustamante kind of a ruling family. His father and grandfather owned Hotel Americana,looked like the Bonaventure in Beverly Hills,and other assorted businesses. Back in the day would use his name get into clubs without waiting. Stop from getting arrested for being drunk. The federales would suddenly be my best friend with that name. Different world down there.



it was all part of the game, I was sober, friends were old guard and there was a change to a new party, lots of people, ran, disappeared, died or switched sides. some of us were doing the wrong thing at the wrong time.lol maccallan 21yr just a touch.


----------



## GlassEye

Hojicha


----------



## mr drinky

Byron 2008 Nielson Vineyard and Tensley '08 magnum of something good.

k.


----------



## Bulldogbacchus

Knob Creek
2000 Cantemerle


----------



## JBroida

maui brewing co. Coconut Porter... AMAZING!!!


----------



## The Edge

Sierra Nevada Ruthless Rye. Has a nice spice to it.


----------



## mr drinky

I got in a case of Loring Wine Company and shared a bottle of Gary's Vineyard.

k.


----------



## SpikeC

Lagunitas Maximus.


----------



## JohnnyChance

This is from Monday, my Valentines night since we both worked Tuesday night.

PDT's Benton's Old Fashioned. Bacon-washed Four Roses Bourbon, Maple Syrup, Bitters, Orange. With Sliced Duck Breast, Pear, Prosciutto and Goat Cheese on a Crostini. 







Samuel Smith's Oatmeal Stout. With Wild Mushroom and Cream Soup with Truffle and Potato Croquette.






Brooklyn Sorachi Ace. With Lobster, Mascarpone and Ricotta Ravioli.






We also had a New York Strip with some red wine.


----------



## JBroida

oh... i have a picture of my beer too


----------



## welshstar

JBroida said:


> maui brewing co. Coconut Porter... AMAZING!!!



***, coconut porter ???????


----------



## welshstar

mr drinky said:


> I got in a case of Loring Wine Company and shared a bottle of Gary's Vineyard.
> 
> k.



Is that Gary pisoni ? love that vineyard

I finally got a Kosta Browne allocation and I cant wait


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

That is one interesting drink lineup JohnnyChance! Nice pics too. Pics make every post better.


----------



## mr drinky

welshstar said:


> Is that Gary pisoni ? love that vineyard
> 
> I finally got a Kosta Browne allocation and I cant wait



Yes, sort of, it is a different vineyard "Gary's Vineyard" but it is an effort by two Garys: Gary Franscioni and Gary Pisoni and the clones are the same as at Pisoni Vineyard.

k.


----------



## mhenry

+1 Really a nice beer priced right too





The Edge said:


> Sierra Nevada Ruthless Rye. Has a nice spice to it.


----------



## DeepCSweede

Just picked up a six pack last night of what I believe all Wiesn biers should be measured to - Wiehenstephaner Hefewiesn. I can't wait to have one tonight.


----------



## mano

JC, interesting match-up of food and beers. 

Post more pictures everybody!


----------



## geezr

JBroida said:


> maui brewing co. Coconut Porter... AMAZING!!!



lus1:
thanks Jon, this was off my radar, its back :beer:


----------



## mr drinky

Gruet sparkling.

k.


----------



## add

JohnnyChance said:


> Samuel Smith's Oatmeal Stout. With Wild Mushroom and Cream Soup with Truffle and Potato Croquette.



My all time fave oatmeal.

Sweet, dark, a hint of chocolate, extraordinarily drinkable, and smoooooth as a baby's azz.


----------



## JohnnyChance

add said:


> My all time fave oatmeal.
> 
> Sweet, dark, a hint of chocolate, extraordinarily drinkable, and smoooooth as a baby's azz.



Yep. It's perfect. And what I measure all other Oatmeal Stouts against.


----------



## ejd53

JohnnyChance said:


> Yep. It's perfect. And what I measure all other Oatmeal Stouts against.



+1


----------



## El Pescador

Pacifico...Mexico's Coors Light. I can drink them all night long.

Pesky


----------



## mhenry

Anything I can get my hands on! My daughter is having a slumber party 9, 8-10 year old girls. God help me.


----------



## The Edge

We're praying for you Mike. 



mhenry said:


> Anything I can get my hands on! My daughter is having a slumber party 9, 8-10 year old girls. God help me.


----------



## PierreRodrigue

lol! The liquor stores here have little imagination. Mostly pilsners for the red necks and rig workers, something they can pound 2 or 8 in quick succession, to get the glow going before the get back to town/hotel. I've lost count of how many 24 pack boxes I have seen fly out the windows of crew trucks! As for the liquor stores, if your lucky you can find McEwans, Newcastle, but as usual tonight is Guiness. I wish there was a micro brewery close by...


----------



## add

mhenry said:


> Anything I can get my hands on! My daughter is having a slumber party 9, 8-10 year old girls. God help me.



Been there, done that... a bunch.

STIMULATION OVERLOAD ! ! ! :eek2:


----------



## hax9215

Redneck is one word; if you are going to use pejoratives please punctuate. Trust me, i r 1. :wink: To wit, I am sipping some homemade hard cider-apple brandy-MOONSHINE, made in my own garage. :fanning: Cleavers safely put away!!! :thumbsup:

Mr. McHenry, enjoy the evening-in no time she will be married and gone! 

Hax CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

JohnnyChance said:


> Samuel Smith's Oatmeal Stout. With Wild Mushroom and Cream Soup with Truffle and Potato Croquette.



Your picture and description sold me. Drinking my first one of these right now. Very good. I picked up a few others from this maker as well (a cider and a lager).


----------



## mhenry

You should try Young"s also





Johnny.B.Good said:


> Your picture and description sold me. Drinking my first one of these right now. Very good. I picked up a few others from this maker as well (a cider and a lager).


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

mhenry said:


> Anything I can get my hands on! My daughter is having a slumber party 9, 8-10 year old girls. God help me.



I'll look for Young's the next time.

The girls behaving themselves Mike?


----------



## mhenry

They are destroying the place, and my 5yr old boy came downstairs a little while ago in make-up and a dress. They are having a ball. Its raining hard right now, and they are outside on the trampoline. They keep begging me to go in the pool!! 





Johnny.B.Good said:


> I'll look for Young's the next time.
> 
> The girls behaving themselves Mike?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Good times at the Henry household!

Hope you got some pictures of your boy's makeover.


----------



## DeepCSweede

Hopefully the kids are calming down by now Mike - Once we got the foster babies to sleep - Hendricks gin on the rocks for me tonight.


----------



## kalaeb

Leinenkugel Honey Weiss, it was on sale so I decided to give it a shot...ehh.


----------



## DeepCSweede

kalaeb said:


> Leinenkugel Honey Weiss, it was on sale so I decided to give it a shot...ehh.



Kalaeb - sorry from the land of Lienenkugel's. Most of their stuff is average at best. The scotch ale is good and I really like the Oktoberfest (very smoky this year), the winter lager is decent but I couldn't care less about the rest of them.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Your picture and description sold me. Drinking my first one of these right now. Very good. I picked up a few others from this maker as well (a cider and a lager).



Their classic beers, the ones they have been making for 100+ years, are all some of the best of their variety. They have added some other beers and ciders in the past years that aren't as good. The Taddy Porter, Yorkshire Stingo, Pale Ale, Oatmeal Stout, Nut Brown (again, the brown ale I measure all others against. Unbelievably good.), India Ale, and Imperial Stout are all great. Some of their ciders, organic offerings, and others are...not in the same class.

The Young's you will commonly find is the Double Chocolate Stout. Very good and not overly sweet.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Drinking the "Organic Apple Cider" right now. Good, not great. Very dry. Cider always sounds good to me when I am at the store, but rarely do I end up really liking it (at least not in any great quantity). I also got a bottle of the "Pure Lager." Will try that next.


----------



## cnochef

2005 Tedeschi Amarone, superb!


----------



## PierreRodrigue

hax9215 said:


> Redneck is one word; if you are going to use pejoratives please punctuate. Trust me, i r 1. :wink: To wit, I am sipping some homemade hard cider-apple brandy-MOONSHINE, made in my own garage. :fanning: Cleavers safely put away!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Mr. McHenry, enjoy the evening-in no time she will be married and gone!
> 
> Hax CLEAVERS RULE!!!



No offence meant! I live the lifestyle trust me! I moved from the east coast to the west coast, now in the praries, may not be redneck by birth, but I'm there by choice!


----------



## hax9215

PierreRodrigue said:


> No offence meant! I live the lifestyle trust me! I moved from the east coast to the west coast, now in the praries, may not be redneck by birth, but I'm there by choice!



nun tagin! :wink: You know, "redneck" originally referred to the bandannas worn by striking miners during the Peabody Coal Wars in Kentucky and West Virginia. They also were moonshiners! :shotgun:

Hax CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## apicius9

I'm drinking my dessert tonight: Rogue Double Chocolate Stout. Actually opened it by mistake, but I have no regrets 

Stefan


----------



## welshstar

I am not drinking ever again !!


----------



## Mike Davis

welshstar said:


> I am not drinking ever again !!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

welshstar said:


> I am not drinking ever again !!



Read.


----------



## welshstar

All you need to know is my hangover Sunday morning is from Friday night !!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Zaya 12yr Gran Reserva


----------



## l r harner

guinness for me im cheraping out but i hav ein the last wek or so had a few really good ones (beers) but not to be left out sapphire and tonic with a slice of lime


----------



## The Edge

My favorite rum of all time!! Nice!



AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Zaya 12yr Gran Reserva


----------



## SpikeC

Lagunitas Imperial Red. Not bad.


----------



## apicius9

I feel like something sparkly. Not sure what's left in the fridge but I want bubbles. 

Stefan


----------



## bprescot

apicius9 said:


> I feel like something sparkly. Not sure what's left in the fridge but I want bubbles.
> 
> Stefan



Just got done with a fridge cleanout. A few things had bubbles, but I wouldn't want to drink 'em...

Tonight: Turley Fredrick's Vineyard Zin
Last Night: 2009 Liberte Cabernet Sauvignon -- Pretty dang good for $7.99 from Trader Joes. One of the guys that runs this label also does Sinor-Lavallee. Now THAT is some awesome Pinot if you ever see it! And WAY Cheap for what's in the bottle.


----------



## l r harner

dear god i am a heathen and even i have a 18 bottle wine fridge (kell lets em put my good stouts in it too tho)


----------



## cnochef

2009 Duckhorn Sauvignon Blanc, with homemade spinach and feta pizza.


----------



## Mike Davis

Tonight is Bunratty Meade, and possibly a bottle of Adesso. I have a nice wine store at the end of my street...wife wants to try some new stuff, so not sure what we will add.


----------



## mhenry

Last night a Left Coast Hop Juice tonight a Great Bivide Barleywine


----------



## JBroida

maui brewing co. coconut porter again... great stuff


----------



## apicius9

JBroida said:


> maui brewing co. coconut porter again... great stuff



I have a can of that in the fridge but I still haven't tried it. And tonight I need some Wild Turkey, just one of those days...

Stefan


----------



## Eamon Burke

Cointreau and 1800 select silver margarita. 

Last night is was a new thing--beer float! Guiness Draught and coffee flavored Five ice cream from Hagen Dasz. I hate root beer floats, and this was DELICIOUS.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

BurkeCutlery said:


> I hate root beer floats



This is crazy talk.

Ginger ale for me tonight.


----------



## SpikeC

Beer floats rock!


----------



## tk59

2009 Petalos from Bierzo


----------



## mhlee

From the weekend:

2002 Volker Eisele Cabernet Sauvignon
2002 L'Aventure Optimus.

The previous Optimus that I had was not great. This one was much better. Although the wine had lost some of its fruit, it was still very good. It also still had richness that the previous Optimus did not have.

The 2002 Volker Eisele is aging beautifully. Although it was a little oaky at first, over the course of the evening, the oakiness dissipated. It is elegant, smooth and balanced. 

And there was 2003 German Auslese Riesling but I was lame and forgot to note the maker. Very typical for an Auslese as far as flavor and sweetness, but somewhat lacking in acidity. Good, but not great.


----------



## apicius9

mhlee said:


> And there was 2003 German Auslese Riesling but I was lame and forgot to note the maker. Very typical for an Auslese as far as flavor and sweetness, but somewhat lacking in acidity. Good, but not great.



Sounds like a typical 2003 to me, not my favorite year.

Stefan


----------



## hax9215

We used to do a Kahlua float with Edy's cappucino ice cream at Rosa's, I haven't thought of that in YEARS and now I WANT ONE! THANKS A LOT!! :curse:

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## SpikeC

I am drinking a Straffe Hendrik Brugs Quadrupel Ale right now. De Halve Maan Brewery from Belgum. My goodness! Goodness!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Trumer Pils.


----------



## tkern

Tomatin 12yr scotch


----------



## geezr

Kamotsuru Tokusei gold


----------



## bprescot

Ferngreen Sauvignon Blanc.


----------



## apicius9

Ate too much sauerkraut tonight, now I am lusting after an aquavit for purely medicinal reasons. Don't have one, so it may be a Wild Turkey again.

Stefan


----------



## Keith Neal

Meyer lemon mojito, sipped a bit before I could get the photo. Delicious. The sugar needs to be reduced a bit from the lime version, everything else the same.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Keith Neal said:


> Meyer lemon mojito, sipped a bit before I could get the photo. Delicious. The sugar needs to be reduced a bit from the lime version, everything else the same.



Is it time to punch out of work yet? :thumbsup:


----------



## JMJones

Dogfish Head beer dinner at a local Inn. Five beers with five courses, good beer and food but took to long for me, 3.5 hours.

60 minute IPA- Fried Mushrooms
Indian Brown- Four house made sausages
Raison D'Etre- Avacado Salad
Midas Touch- Bacon Wrapped Pork and a stuffed onion
Chicory Stout- Chocolate Bread Pudding


----------



## geezr

JMJones said:


> Dogfish Head beer dinner at a local Inn. Five beers with five courses, good beer and food but took to long for me, 3.5 hours.
> 
> 60 minute IPA- Fried Mushrooms
> Indian Brown- Four house made sausages
> Raison D'Etre- Avacado Salad
> Midas Touch- Bacon Wrapped Pork and a stuffed onion
> Chicory Stout- Chocolate Bread Pudding



WOW 

Old Stock Ale 2011, pepperoni pizza, mixed greens salad, chocolate croissants :biggrin:


----------



## apicius9

That does sound like a nice beer tasting menu.

Finally opened the coconut porter tonight. I am a bit flattened by how good that is. Who would have thought...

Stefan


----------



## pumbaa

Had some Bullet burbon after my shift.


----------



## JBroida

apicius9 said:


> That does sound like a nice beer tasting menu.
> 
> Finally opened the coconut porter tonight. I am a bit flattened by how good that is. Who would have thought...
> 
> Stefan



see... told you so


----------



## Phip

Been messing with Manhattan recipes. Current concoction:
Grapefruit peel
Four splashes grapefruit bitters
Two shots Pendleton Canadian style blended whiskey 
1/3 shot good red vermouth
Marichino cherry

Kinda does a sweet and bitter thing.


----------



## tk59

2006 Tenuta di Sesta Brunello di Montalcino


----------



## SpikeC

Manhattens are fun and oh so variable! I order dry ones when I'm in the mood.


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Went to a pub for lunch with co-workers yesterday, and tried Rickards Dark! Wow, I got to say it might be my new favorite dark beer. Also bought some Kilkenny Irish cream ale. Very smooth.


----------



## markk

mayflower golden ale and then a nightcap of laphroaig cask strength


----------



## hax9215

Holiday postponed, depressed, frozen Southern Comfort Sour; a double, short glass. 

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!

(Daytona 500, of course! :bliss::EDance2::jumping::hoot::flame


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Mothership organic wit


----------



## jmforge

More Palm.


----------



## quantumcloud509

Hales Ales ElJefe. Very tasty hefeweisen brewed 6 blocks away from my house. I LOVE my neighborhood!


----------



## apicius9

Brought a nice Bruendlmayer Austrian Riesling 2005 to a party last night, very good dry wine in great shape for drinking right now. Perfect fish wine. Also a 2001 Heyl zu Herrnsheim Pettenthal Auslese. Good, but not quite up to expectations, sort of in-between phase, not as much fruit as a younger one and not yet enough complexity like an older one. But that's still complaining on a high level... Never got to trying the Zin I brought (2007 Ridge Geyserville).

So, looks like it will be water tonight.

Stefan


----------



## pumbaa

PBR yes I said it PBR


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

pumbaa said:


> PBR yes I said it PBR



Braver soul than I.


----------



## hax9215

At Bluegrass Brewing Company watching the Daytona 500. BBC House Nut Brown. STOCK CARS!!!

:bliss::doublethumbsup::jumpy::hoot::headbang::yatta::flame:

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## mr drinky

I don't remember, but it was good. An Umbrian red blend.

k.


----------



## tk59

2008 Incanto Vino Nobile di Montepulciano


----------



## mr drinky

tk59 said:


> 2008 Incanto Vino Nobile di Montepulciano



Bravo sir. VNdM is some good stuff. How is the '08 vintage? 

k.


----------



## geezr

2009 Ridge Lytton Springs "zin" decanted before dinner - got better during the evening. 
Previous post about an older Ridge Geyserville - wonder how that was :wink:


----------



## pumbaa

Old Mecklenburg Denckle


----------



## JBroida

a Manhattan.... a-holes at the restaurant served it to me in a martini glass instead of a lowball... how odd


----------



## tkern

Its called "being classy", Jon. Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to pour my PBR into a champagne flute.


----------



## JBroida

haha


----------



## pumbaa

pbr is great with anything at anytime


----------



## sachem allison

alka selter, tums, gasx and candied ginger it's been one of those weeks.


----------



## pumbaa

sachem allison said:


> alka selter, tums, gasx and candied ginger it's been one of those weeks.



sounds like it


----------



## apicius9

Dirker hazelnut eau de vie, shlepped it over from Germany, can't live without it 

Stefan


----------



## DwarvenChef

Black Metal Imperial Stout,
Not a bad I.S. but not something I would go out of my way to get again.


----------



## JBroida

tommy knocker maple nut brown ale for the first time since i left CO


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Hey Jon, I can drive two miles and pick it up! hehehe :justkidding:


----------



## JBroida

i had to get it by way of philly as they wont/cant ship to CA

However, if you ever want to break a few laws and send me some tommy knocker, you'd be making a new best friend in CA


----------



## l r harner

black IPA


----------



## tk59

2000 Dom. Grand Veneur Les Origines


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Appleton 12 yr


----------



## Craig

I just put in an order for a case each of Chimay Blue and Rocherfort 10.

I'm on a waiting list for Westvleteren 12. That'll set me back.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

2006 Primus blend of carmenère, cabernet sauvignon, and merlot.


----------



## mr drinky

I haven't been drinking much in the last month or so, but when the Sioux beat Minnesota in hockey, the bottle definitely calls.... I am drinking Santa Lucia Highlands from Loring Wine Company.

btw. I like that Primus too johnny.b

k..


----------



## geezr

2009 Ken Daiginjo :thumbsup:, Suehiro Sake Brewing Co.


----------



## apicius9

Wild Turkey 101 - it's one of these days..

Stefan


----------



## obtuse

Delete


----------



## obtuse

Awamori


----------



## UCChemE05

KBS... om nom nom


----------



## ecchef

obtuse said:


> Awamori



Ouch! :dazed:

Old Speckled Hen tonight.


----------



## DeepCSweede

geezr said:


> 2009 Ridge Lytton Springs "zin" decanted before dinner - got better during the evening.
> Previous post about an older Ridge Geyserville - wonder how that was :wink:



I have a couple of bottles of 2002 Ridge Lytton Springs "zin" sitting in my cellar, probably time to break those out one of these days.


----------



## GlassEye

I just picked up some Guinness draught and a Stone smoked porter to try.


----------



## Craig

My first batch of home brew was ready to drink today. So I'm drinking an American PA. Right now my fridge has home brew and Rochefort 10 in it... there's a bit of a difference.


----------



## SpikeC

Ya think?:lol2:


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

What, no green beer?


----------



## Chifunda

Black and Tan; Guinness Extra Stout and Harp. Happy St. Paddy's Day!


----------



## TamanegiKin

Stone Cali-Belgique IPA and Brother Thelonious Abby


----------



## SpikeC

Love that Brother Thelonious!


----------



## Crothcipt

Man I so wish I could drink still. I love a good black and tan. Miss IPA's, a very good boch is the best. I have worked for 3 breweries and still am working for 1. But having gout and drinking beer is a very big no-no. So drink your beer for me and enjoy, hopefully you won't have the same defunct gene's I have. Happy St. Paddy's day!!!


----------



## SpikeC

You have my deepest sympathy. That is a sad situation to say the least!


----------



## kalaeb

Kentucky bourbon ale. Not too shabby.


----------



## jmforge

Calling it that in many places in Ireland will get you into a fight.:bigeek:


Chifunda said:


> Black and Tan; Guinness Extra Stout and Harp. Happy St. Paddy's Day!


----------



## JBroida

had a kickass cocktail at Sunny Spot in venice and then a coconut porter at home (while rederding duck fat)... not a normal st. paddys day, but duck fat and beer is always a good night IMHO


----------



## Chifunda

******* said:


> Calling it that in many places in Ireland will get you into a fight.:bigeek:



Ummm..."Innkeeper, make that a half & half."


----------



## Bulldogbacchus

1990 Ch. Lafite Rothschild
2000 LeovilLe Barton

Both were great.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Bulldogbacchus said:


> 1990 Ch. Lafite Rothschild
> 2000 LeovilLe Barton
> 
> Both were great.



Serious business right there.

Special occasion?


----------



## Bulldogbacchus

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Serious business right there.
> 
> Special occasion?



No,yes. Some good friends over for dinner is always special, sort of. Especially if they appreciate what they are drinking.

I was lucky enough to buy a case of Lafite and a case of LaTour, 1990, as futures in 1991. Paid 650.00 per case. 
As they say, even a blind hog finds an acorn every now and then.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Lagunitas Wilco Tango Foxtrot.


----------



## JKerr

Whisky Mac; equal parts Chivas and Stone's Ginger Wine. The knock-off of champions :biggrin:


----------



## geezr

Bulldogbacchus said:


> No,yes. Some good friends over for dinner is always special, sort of. Especially if they appreciate what they are drinking.
> 
> I was lucky enough to buy a case of Lafite and a case of LaTour, 1990, as futures in 1991. Paid 650.00 per case.
> As they say, even a blind hog finds an acorn every now and then.



WOW !! how far into the cases are you? 
find out how it evolves in 2020? or beyond? :thumbsup:

2009 Michele Chiarolo Barbera D'Asti - better than 10-buck-Chuck :spin chair:


----------



## TamanegiKin

Watching The Band's Last Waltz drinkin' Arrogant bastard. Happy Friday


----------



## mr drinky

'09 Mother of Exiles, Denner red vino.

k.

Edit: ...and it is AMAZING. I am buying some more tonight.

Edit 2: just saw it was $60 per bottle. I guess I had better savor the one I got


----------



## El Pescador

Stone IPAs, followed by Tequilla shots, then a great Steak dinner. Hello expense account!


----------



## geezr

2009 Selbach-Oster Riesling Spatlese Mosel w/ kalbi and kim-chee :hungry:


----------



## apicius9

Ohh, German riesling. Drinking water so far, but I see a Rogue Double Dead guy in my very near future, as soon as the laundry is done.

Stefan


----------



## Dusty

Coopers sparkling ale, and later: Johnny Black, I have a rare Saturday night off.


----------



## JKerr

Fat Yak Pale Ale, just finished the last one, moving on to cider.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Easy Street Wheat


----------



## Tatsuya

> Want gin and ginger ale
> Have no gin or ginger ale
> Settle for vodka
> Pour vodka
> Forget there's no ginger ale
> ...or club soda
> ...or orange juice
> Have one grapefruit
> Have no reamer
> Use an ice cream scoop instead
> Have no sifter
> Use a colander instead
> Spill grapefruit juice on counter
> Settle on vodka and fresh-squeezed grapefruit juice

1st-world problems... :scared4:


----------



## DeepCSweede

Tatsuya said:


> > Want gin and ginger ale
> > Have no gin or ginger ale
> > Settle for vodka
> > Pour vodka
> > Forget there's no ginger ale
> > ...or club soda
> > ...or orange juice
> > Have one grapefruit
> > Have no reamer
> > Use an ice cream scoop instead
> > Have no sifter
> > Use a colander instead
> > Spill grapefruit juice on counter
> > Settle on vodka and fresh-squeezed grapefruit juice
> 
> 1st-world problems... :scared4:



That is why I will drink most booze on the rocks - lol. Actually Vodka Grapejuice sounds pretty good.

In the last week I have broken out two Malbec's - Tikal 2010 and a Mapema 2009. These two bottles were my first foray into $20+ bottles of Malbec. These were excellent wines however I feel they really have more of a Cab profile than what I had come to know as Malbec's flavor profile from cheaper wines. Is this the norm for upper end Malbec? 
I have to say Chakana is actually my favorite Malbec so far which is around $10-12. My preggers wife actually got upset last night that I am not drinking the cheaper stuff. What can I say, I was making a great ribeye and needed a good wine to go with it.


----------



## mhlee

Kirin Ichiban Shibori draft with omakase sushi at Nozomi in Torrance! :hungry:


----------



## mr drinky

A Demetria white.

k.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Jameson lately


----------



## Tatsuya

DeepCSweede said:


> That is why I will drink most booze on the rocks - lol. Actually Vodka Grapejuice sounds pretty good.


I haven't acquired a taste for vodka so I mix it if I can. I'm more of a whiskey kinda guy. Neat is fine, but I prefer on the rocks as well.


----------



## JBroida

tommy knocker maple nut brown ale


----------



## Duckfat

Bell's Oberon.

Dave


----------



## Candlejack

Some 8 year old Islay.


----------



## El Pescador

SpikeC said:


> Last night, Old Rasputin and a Little Sumpin' Wild.



Little Sumpin" Wild on Thurs...its got a kick!


----------



## wellminded1

Knob creek, on rocks with orange rind and sipping Dominion ale


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Appleton 12 yr


----------



## PierreRodrigue

A glass of Merlot I bottled a year ago. Turned out very nice!


----------



## brainsausage

Dogfish Head 90 minute with an Aprihop chaser


----------



## Vertigo

They opened a new bottle of Black Label for me at the bar Saturday afternoon and I finished it last night. 

Today I'm having a Dr. Pepper and some quiet time.


----------



## l r harner

cocanut vodka and pinapple orane banna


----------



## Mike Davis

Had some Riesling with dinner and now am having some home brewed apple pie


----------



## WildBoar

Pomegranite martinis tonight. Hit this one up every now and then for something different:


----------



## SpikeC

Fort George Cavattica. Dark and yummy!


----------



## El Pescador

Red Trolley from Karl Strauss. Long day.


----------



## obtuse

Otokoyama daiginjo, narutotai nama genshu


----------



## brainsausage

'kaori' junmai ginjo sake...


----------



## mr drinky

Demetria and Stolpman red.

k.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Brooklyn Brown.


----------



## MadMel

Cooper's Mild Ale, 
Brokenwood Verona Vineyard 2009 Shiraz


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

2008 Starmont Cabernet Sauvignon


----------



## cnochef

2007 Ridge Lytton Springs Zinfandel with roast beast dinner


----------



## tkern

Flying dog tasting pack, "Ball buster" shiraz/merlot blend, gin and seltzer


----------



## geezr

Samuel Smith's Pure Brewed Lager Beer w/ Thai spring rolls


----------



## JBroida

chinaco anejo with lime


----------



## ecchef

Miraculously, one of my co-workers found the only 2 bottles of George Dickle on the island! :bliss:


----------



## DwarvenChef

Arogent bastart by Stone


----------



## clayton

Double posted by accident. Mods feel free to delete this one. Sorry for the hassle. (told you that wheat was good! )


----------



## clayton

The 3rd last bottle of a a well-hopped wheat beer I brewed a few weeks back. I am very pleased with how it turned out and will need to make more of it soon. If anyone wants the recipe let me know.


----------



## Salty dog

Nothing. I have to blow aftter court this morning.


----------



## WildBoar

Salty dog said:


> Nothing. I have to blow aftter court this morning.


Good luck today.


----------



## Salty dog

It was a good day.


----------



## SpikeC

Congrats, Salty!
I just opened a Dogfish Head Palo Santo Marron. Really dark, intense flavor.


----------



## sachem allison

excellent Salty!


----------



## geezr

Salty dog said:


> It was a good day.



:thumbsup:

Gruet Blanc de Noirs, again :wink:


----------



## dmccurtis

Evan Williams 2001 Single Barrel.


----------



## welshstar

Piper Heidsick extra dry
Chateau Ste Michelle 2008 Cab


----------



## Eamon Burke

Margarita--patron silver, cointreau, persian lime, sea salt. Its nothing fancy, but can't be improved.


----------



## mattrud

A 40 of miller high life. My expo gave it to me after service.


----------



## SpikeC

§UCABA barrel aged Barley Wine from Firestone. Special limited release Proprietor's Reserve series. Woo Hoo! That's one serious mouth full 'o beer!


----------



## mr drinky

Epoch Tempranillo 2009.

k.


----------



## mr drinky

mattrud said:


> A 40 of miller high life. My expo gave it to me after service.



Sweet.

k.


----------



## Vertigo

Laphroaig 18 and Splenda.


----------



## sachem allison

elijah craig 18 year old, harsher than I thought it would be, definitely and alcohol bite, not smooth at all.


----------



## obtuse

Saturday i had a bottle of antica terra pinot noir


----------



## geezr

2003 Fleur Cardinale w/ package saimin, left-over pork chop and green onions shaved w/ kamagata usuba :hungry:


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Ketel One and grapefruit juice.


----------



## tk59

Vertigo said:


> Laphroaig 18 and Splenda.


...and Splenda?

Ridge Lytton Springs 2008


----------



## JMac

Campari with Lime


----------



## apicius9

I think it's a Wild Turkey 101 night.

Stefan


----------



## Vertigo

tk59 said:


> ...and Splenda?


Tastes like splenda, gets you drunk like scotch!

(Kidding, by the way)


----------



## SpikeC

O #100, from Norway. A barley wine. That is an O with a slash through it, I can't seem to type it on this crummy iPad.


----------



## Candlejack

Today.. some thing for graduation when we put our hats on.. 

I had:
around 60% of a bottle of jaeger, shared the rest
50cl vodka & fanta exotic
2-3 innis & gunns
1 samuel adams
Some cider to get rid of the disgusting taste of jäger
Some cheap beer

And then the girls made me drink like half a litre of their disgusting white wine. 
Uegh.


And bought half a plate of cheapo beer to give away to randoms. Felt generous.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Graduation? Congratulations.

2007 Husch Cabernet Sauvignon


----------



## GlassEye

Bombay Sapphire and Lime La Croix


----------



## Dusty

Kilkenny, Montieths Sparkling Ale (new Zealand), and soon an 06 Riesling from Eden valley in south Australia.


----------



## Craig

SpikeC said:


> O #100, from Norway. A barley wine. That is an O with a slash through it, I can't seem to type it on this crummy iPad.



The company behind that is actually Nøgne, which is easier to Google. I've had a couple of their offerings, including a decent imperial stout. The brewer's name translated: Naked Island - the uncompromising brewery.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Sailor Jerry and Mexican Coke


----------



## heldentenor

Alain Paret "Les Larmes du Pere" 2009 St. Joseph.


----------



## cnochef

We just bought a Vitamix blender for our kitchen, so I think it's going to be strawberry margaritas tonight!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

cnochef said:


> We just bought a Vitamix blender for our kitchen, so I think it's going to be strawberry margaritas tonight!



I love my Vitamix, hope they turn out well!


----------



## cwrightthruya

Well, I have had a really piss poor couple of weeks. And I finally have a whole evening/night off. So I believe I will be drinking a few things tonight.

http://www.canadianwhisky.org/reviews/canadian-club-30-year-old-40-alc-vol.html

http://www.rndrumreviews.com/RnDRumReviews/Zacapa_XO.html


----------



## eshua

Death's door vodka made locally .. and ... kombucha made in my basement.

If your stomach doesn't like vodka ... you're human. If your mouth doesn't ... we're not friends anymore.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Had some Bristol Wit last night in a deuce deuce.


----------



## Candlejack

Some vodka lime for tonight


----------



## geezr

cnochef said:


> We just bought a Vitamix blender for our kitchen, so I think it's going to be strawberry margaritas tonight!


:thumbsup: congrats!

saw the Vitamix Professional Series 300 Blender while at WS - shorter, big and really too much for us but cool so it is on the list :biggrin:

Okunomatsu G2 w/ sushi :hungry:


----------



## DwarvenChef

Old Stock "Otsuchi" 2012, commemorative release, Recovery Fund March 2012.

I've picked up a few items saying they where for the recovery efforts and for the most part I have been happy with the purchases. This one however  I NEED MORE!!! For thse that like "Old Stock" by North Coast brewing, will be happy with this release as it's in the 750ml bottles, just don't forget that it's not a 12oz bottle... hung over at work the next day LOL


----------



## SpikeC

Sierra Nevada Big Foot barley wine.


----------



## Namaxy

Hit a milestone in my post surgery recovery...haven't used narcotics for a week now...down to just Tylenol etc. My wife raided the cellar and made dinner...Rudd Chardonnay and Staglin Family Cab. Delicious but holy crap - don't touch a thing for three weeks and you turn into a lightweight!!


----------



## Benuser

Beer and genever. The last one with some moderation. The last time I sharpened a knife in sub-optimal conditions in fact I did a great job. Fine edge, a little more let's say convex than I like...


----------



## welshstar

Tonight was Denner Dirt Worshipper with a Siglo 6, it doesnt get much better


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Sailor Jerry, I'll let you know how it turns out


----------



## Namaxy

welshstar said:


> Tonight was Denner Dirt Worshipper with a Siglo 6, it doesnt get much better



What a combo - how was the Siglo VI? Haven't tried one yet.


----------



## cwrightthruya

I'm a Rum Fan irate1:. I was finally able to get my hands on a few bottles of Ron Zacapa XO :bliss:. It is very difficult to come by in the US. So, it will be my new go to Rum for a while!!! Cheers!!!


----------



## mattrud

dogfish head Chateau Jiahu


----------



## SpikeC

Finally some Lagunitas Undercover Shutdown!!!!


----------



## apicius9

Signing off with a Stoli from the freezer.


----------



## Messy Jesse

VB tinnies for me, usually followed by Jack


----------



## mhlee

Recap of a few days:

Anchor Porter
Telegraph California Ale
Oskar Blues Old Chub - tonight

All draft.


----------



## The Edge

The last couple of nights, I've been drinking some of my parents home made wines. First a Malbec, then something reminiscent of a prisoner blend.


----------



## mhlee

Craftsman Heavenly Hefeweizen

Cyrus Noble Small Batch Bourbon


----------



## apicius9

About to open a demi of Gruet sparkly. 

Stefan


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

The Edge said:


> The last couple of nights, I've been drinking some of my parents home made wines. First a Malbec, then something reminiscent of a prisoner blend.



:rofl2:


----------



## The Edge

Haha, I just caught how that sounded. I meant more of the Orin Swift variety. They've also made a very good replication of Orin Swift's Papillon blend. It's nice that my parents started making wine, a free case once a year is a nice perk!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Hehe, I read it as toilet wine. I have a friend, bless his heart, that tries and this reminded me of it.


----------



## The Edge

When I read it again, I thought the same thing. Made me chuckle a little bit.


----------



## G-rat

Low class manhattans
Fighting **** bourbon 106 proof
Martini sweet vermouth 
Angostura bitters


----------



## apicius9

Diet coke.

Stefan


----------



## obtuse

I'm drinking yesterdays wine :yuck: oxidized, but drinkable. Had a Ommegang Hennepin Saison for afternoon refreshment. I tried the Samuel Adams Cinder Bock Rauchbier earlier this evening and was pleasantly surprised that it didn't suck. I have a bottle of 8 wired Imperial Stout waiting in the fridge.


----------



## stereo.pete

Don't mind if I do, Dogfish Head Aprihop!!!






By chicagopete at 2012-06-11


----------



## Salty dog

Laying off the martinis on the advice of the world. So today I had a mango lassi! I felt so.........???? Ah, hmmmmmm, normal?

Normal people are ******* boring.


----------



## geezr

last night 2010 Neyers chard with bento miso butterfish uke: THE worst combo ever - 
Taru sake could not un-do the experience but :IMOK:


----------



## GlassEye

Gin, lime, soda.


----------



## Dusty

Schofferhoffer blonde. Lots of.


----------



## Twistington

One(about seven) glass of red wine...


----------



## add

Buncha drunks... 

_99_ pages of booze on this wall.

Cran and _Platinum 7X Vodka_ (decent stuff & inexpensive)


----------



## add

_"Ninety-nine pages of booze"_


----------



## mhlee

Pocari Sweat.


----------



## apicius9

Not sure, yet, but it will have to be some booze. Spent the last 4h in the wood shop on something that should have taken me about 30 min and killed a handle in the process. One of those days... Thinking about going home early before I break more things... As long as I am sober enough in the morning to watch soccer, I should be fine.

Stefan


----------



## chinacats

SpikeC said:


> Finally some Lagunitas Undercover Shutdown!!!!



The beer with a great story...a little malty for my taste, but good nonetheless...

Sierra Nevada Hoptimum for me thanks...


----------



## jm2hill

stereo.pete said:


> Don't mind if I do, Dogfish Head Aprihop!!!




1) I haven't had a beer in so long (stupid dieting for a competition)

2) I haven't had a Dogfish in so long. They pulled out of Canada, last yearish.

Thanks for the reminder. I'm making a trip to the states next week and I'll have to pick some up!


----------



## Crothcipt

100 pages of beer, 100 pages of whiskey,
Have another and add a page,
see ya again 100 pages more.

Be safe ya'll.
:shots:arty2::coolsign::beer::countsheep::moon:


----------



## Still-edo

Wondering if I'm the only one who drinks the beer + Clamato concoction. I've been so addicted to this since first being introduced to it by an old boss.


----------



## Vertigo

Still-edo said:


> Wondering if I'm the only one who drinks the beer + Clamato concoction.


Maybe the only person with a penis who drinks it, but definitely not the only person... 

---

Budweiser pounders, shots of Jameson.


----------



## mhlee

Vertigo said:


> Maybe the only person with a penis who drinks it, but definitely not the only person...
> 
> ---
> 
> Budweiser pounders, shots of Jameson's.



:rofl2:


----------



## EdipisReks

3F Dreadnought.


----------



## Crothcipt

Still-edo said:


> Wondering if I'm the only one who drinks the beer + Clamato concoction. I've been so addicted to this since first being introduced to it by an old boss.


I have met many who have. The lime and salt are new to me tho.


----------



## Namaxy

Any Bourbon drinkers? There is nothing I won't try, and for whatever reason in this life I just don't like scotch. I've tried, and have many bottles of, some very fine and rare scotches, because that's what my friends ask for. But for me bourbon is the drink.....who knows....maybe because I spent so many years as a kid picking corn.......


----------



## cnochef

Namaxy said:


> Any Bourbon drinkers? There is nothing I won't try, and for whatever reason in this life I just don't like scotch. I've tried, and have many bottles of, some very fine and rare scotches, because that's what my friends ask for. But for me bourbon is the drink.....who knows....maybe because I spent so many years as a kid picking corn.......



HUGE lover of bourbon here. Currently sipping from bottles of Noah's Mill and Pogue brought back from Bardstown, KY. Also have a cherished bottle of Van Winkle 12 Yr Old Special Reserve Lot B, amazing stuff.


----------



## SpikeC

One of the most under appreciated whiskeys in the world is Hiram Walker's Ten High. It was originally made in Illinois butt is now from Kentucky.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Can't believe this thread is the first to break triple digits!

I'm not drinking anything but water and milk lately.


----------



## GlassEye

Namaxy said:


> Any Bourbon drinkers? There is nothing I won't try, and for whatever reason in this life I just don't like scotch. I've tried, and have many bottles of, some very fine and rare scotches, because that's what my friends ask for. But for me bourbon is the drink.....who knows....maybe because I spent so many years as a kid picking corn.......


For someone living in Bourbon country, I do not drink much Bourbon at all, only in winter if I do. 

Magic Hat Elder Betty tonight.


----------



## mhlee

WTH??? 6 days without an entry. You people are disappointing me. :curse: :justkidding:

2009 Falesco Merlot

2009 Clifford Bay Marlborough Pinot Noir. Eh.


----------



## El Pescador

Last night I had a bottle of Coopersmith Pino from Merry Edwards. Good stuff


----------



## Namaxy

Went to the dark side tonight. 96 degrees in the Northeast...instead of bourbon neat, I added ice and vermouth for a Manhattan.


----------



## GlassEye

Couple of Kentucky Mules with Knob Creek 9 year with late breakfast. Ommegang Three Philosophers and Bill Evans' album Interplay right now. I found out yesterday that I won't be getting any work for about two months, it is oddly freeing. Job search begins after a few more good drinks.


----------



## add

SpikeC said:


> One of the most under appreciated whiskeys in the world is* Hiram Walker's Ten High*. It was originally made in Illinois butt is now from Kentucky.



Thanks Spiker.

I will look this one up in the future, what are you comparing it to (Jameson is _my_ baseline) ?

TX !


----------



## El Pescador

Rum.


----------



## sachem allison

drinking from the cup of misery, self pity and unfathomable sorrow. lol Homemade tequila


----------



## apicius9

Water and coffee, working a night shift to finish preparations for a training that starts tomorrow morning. Probably should have started earlier...

Stefan


----------



## Mingooch

It is only morning, but tonight I probably will have a couple Cuban Crimes of Passion when we go out with our friends.


----------



## apicius9

Too tired to drink, ran a 4-day training and need to aleep for a day...

Stefan


----------



## DwarvenChef

Kellar Black, a rather strong stout but still tasty


----------



## geezr

Invited to a "barbecue" and introduced to Small Gully 2008 The Formula Cab/Shiraz blend from Australia. 
It was very agreeable with the wide variety of food, more-so than the many, other, liquid refreshments available. :my2cents:


----------



## apicius9

Nice, I like Aussie shiraz/cab blends.

Skipped dinner tonight and went straight to dessert, opened a small bottle of Alvear Solera 1927, a Spanish Pedro Ximenez dessert wine. 

Stefan


----------



## Cutty Sharp

Wolf Blass Eaglehawk Cuvee Brut bought on special and Calvados bought in the duty free. Preparing to watch Spain-Italy in the Euro 2012 final tonight (3.45am local time; thank G the tournament is finishing and I can begin to resume more healthy sleep patterns).


----------



## JBroida

newest additions to the store "cellar"


----------



## cnochef

Abita Strawberry Harvest Lager, brought back from the US.


----------



## geezr

Kiku-Masamune Kaho-Gura Jumai Daiginjo. 

dang Jon, did not see any beer in your pics at the store so bought few bottles of Koshihikari for when its beer time :beer:


----------



## SpikeC

"Collage" from a collaboration of Hair of the Dog and Deschutes Brewery. I jumped the gun with it, tho, the label says "Best after 4/11/2013". Still pretty impressive, tho!


----------



## GlassEye

Bruichladdich 10yr, this bottle has been around here at least 17 years, cork tried to disintegrate on me.


----------



## apicius9

Not there, yet, but I have a bottle of Doenhoff Riesling in the fridge for tonight.

Stefan


----------



## markenki

2009 Montebuena Rioja. Not bad!


----------



## JBroida

thai iced tea  (to go with disgusting amounts of pork i just ate) ... cant drink too much... preparing my liver for the wcg this sunday


----------



## dmccurtis

Birrificio del Ducato Nuova Mattina saison.


----------



## Craig

Whatever http://drinkify.org tells me to.


----------



## SpikeC

Craig said:


> Whatever http://drinkify.org tells me to.



This is recommended for Hot Tuna:

10 oz. Old Rip Van Winkle Bourbon
10 oz. Red Bull
8 oz. Maker's Mark Bourbon
Combine in shaker and strain into cocktail glass. Serve.


----------



## apicius9

SpikeC said:


> This is recommended for Hot Tuna:
> 
> 10 oz. Old Rip Van Winkle Bourbon
> 10 oz. Red Bull
> 8 oz. Maker's Mark Bourbon
> Combine in shaker and strain into cocktail glass. Serve.



Can I just leave out the Red Bull? 

Stefan


----------



## add

dmccurtis said:


> Birrificio del Ducato Nuova Mattina saison.



Sheesh... _sounds_ spendy


----------



## Julian Nell

Tonight I had an agave nector sweetened root beer.

Julian


----------



## l r harner

Guinness for strength


----------



## JohnnyChance

Brooklyn Sorachi Ace and Element Dark Element.


----------



## ecchef

apicius9 said:


> Can I just leave out the Red Bull?
> 
> Stefan



I can't justify mixing anything with Red Bull.


----------



## mc2442

I am sure I have said this before...but Jack and diet


----------



## mhlee

A hair too much Gentleman Jack last night. 

Today, nothing. Like Jon, I have to give my body a break before the WCG tomorrow ...


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

ecchef said:


> I can't justify mixing anything with Red Bull.



"Red Bull and vodka" was an incredibly popular drink when I was in school, and I have to say I've had my share of them!


----------



## cwrightthruya

I can't even drink Red Bull by itself, much less mix it with alcohol.

I'm having Kelt XO, as I have already had too much Rum and Bourbon for the day:beer:


----------



## obtuse

North coast old stock ale, old Rasputin barrel aged, brux Russian river brewing sierra, Nevada collaboration


----------



## apicius9

obtuse said:


> North coast old stock ale, old Rasputin barrel aged, brux Russian river brewing sierra, Nevada collaboration



Oh boy, that sounds like I won't see you in the shop tomorrow morning  I'm having a Wild Turkey 101 with lots of water.

Stefan


----------



## markenki

Dale's Pale Ale.


----------



## obtuse

More of the standard, Sierra Nevada Torpedo. I've probably drank more of this beer than any other beer. It helps that I can get it for about $7.50 a six pack. Also, the craft beer selection sucks in Hawaii. That being said, Sierra Nevada has been brewing up some awesome beers lately. Big foot comes in a close second, when it's in season.


----------



## apicius9

obtuse said:


> More of the standard, Sierra Nevada Torpedo. I've probably drank more of this beer than any other beer. It helps that I can get it for about $7.50 a six pack. Also, the craft beer selection sucks in Hawaii. That being said, Sierra Nevada has been brewing up some awesome beers lately. Big foot comes in a close second, when it's in season.



I really liked the Sierra Nevada 30th Anniversary beers, but they were more than $7.50 a bottle... Can you email me where you buy your beers?

Stefan


----------



## El Pescador

markenki said:


> Dale's Pale Ale.



This is a great beer. One of my all-time favorites!


----------



## Eamon Burke

I just had a Single Wide IPA the other day. I generally hate IPAs, but this one was well balanced.


----------



## obtuse

BurkeCutlery said:


> I just had a Single Wide IPA the other day. I generally hate IPAs, but this one was well balanced.



I used to not like over the top hoppy beers, then I tried dogfish head 120min IPA. I've been hooked on hops ever since.


----------



## SpikeC

Dogfish 120 is not like other hoppy brews! It has such a monstrous barley bill that the hops are well balanced, despite being excessive!


----------



## ecchef

333 Premium Export Beer from Vietnam. Starts off pretty good but with a finish like burnt clutch plates form a '72 Norton Commando.


----------



## eshua

+ 1 to dales pale ale and dogfish head...but tonight is Six point Resin sorry for cell camera spam.


----------



## Customfan

Lagavulin 16, straight on a tumbler, one of my favorite drams! :dazed:


----------



## Eamon Burke

Scrollsaw pilsner on tap. Mediocre on character, but crisp and refreshing, offering a decent buzz factor.


----------



## Customfan

Sounds good! Gotta try that one out!

I tend to favor dark beers, hefty Guinness like. Also Dark horse brewery, lagunitas, Dead guy ale (one of my current favorites), etc.


----------



## Dave Martell




----------



## markenki

Some good Bavarian stock right there.


----------



## geezr

:beer: Boy - looks so refreshing Dave :beer:
 2010 Turley Old Vines Zin last night


----------



## apicius9

Dave, I have seen that pic before but I really don't mind you reposting it. Just feeling a bit old...

As for drinking tonight, just water. I have been under the weather for the last few days, sleeping wile I should have packed moving boxes...

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

Yeah I posted that picture before but it's just so.....well....refreshing, isn't it?


----------



## obtuse

My kind of girls...
Drinking Sierra Nevada Hoptimum and Big Foot.


----------



## jm2hill

went to the baseball game this afternoon. beer per inning, then saw an old friend at the bar post game and we had fun with the g&t's and bottle of cuervo. safe to say me and my wallet feel sick now so just water at this point!


----------



## lowercasebill

JBroida said:


> friday night- new belgium hoptober
> saturday night- dogfishhead midas touch
> 
> what about you?



firestone union jack ipa and victory brewings Prima Pils , i noticed that they were similar last night ,, now a side by side... blind folded i could not tell the difference


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Anchor Summer Beer.


----------



## GlassEye

Canadian whiskey sour


----------



## miketayl0r

Anyone know if Great Divide Samurai Rice Ale is worth checking out? I've heard it's pretty bland

Currently drinking Buffalo Trace


----------



## cwrightthruya

Silver Oak 2005...Great Year!!!!!!


----------



## Zwiefel

miketayl0r said:


> Anyone know if Great Divide Samurai Rice Ale is worth checking out? I've heard it's pretty bland
> 
> Currently drinking Buffalo Trace



As a former brewer I can tell you that no one puts rice into beer to improve flavor...it's always about cost control. Ditto corn.


----------



## SpikeC

I would bet that Great Divide was more concerned with the cache´ of the "Samurai" concept than cost control, butt it could work both ways.......


----------



## miketayl0r

Zwiefel said:


> As a former brewer I can tell you that no one puts rice into beer to improve flavor...it's always about cost control. Ditto corn.



American saki perhaps? I've had saki that has blown my mind with the amount of citrus undertones and nuances of flavor, which is made with rice(starches). Could this possibly be their goal? Market it as beer because obviously that is what sells in this country, but combine the two seeing how the brew prosscess is very similar? I'm going to have to check it out for myself


----------



## Zwiefel

miketayl0r said:


> American saki perhaps? I've had saki that has blown my mind with the amount of citrus undertones and nuances of flavor, which is made with rice(starches). Could this possibly be their goal? Market it as beer because obviously that is what sells in this country, but combine the two seeing how the brew prosscess is very similar? I'm going to have to check it out for myself



Well, the rice used in saki is heavily modified before brewing (they grind it somehow, to get to the kernel)....rice used in beer typically doesnt have that processing as they are trying to save money instead of wasting it :bigeek:

Also, i am not sure what kind of yeast is used for saki, but i think its not beer yeast so the flavor profilenwould be very different.

Of course, they might want you to think that it will be subtle like good saki!


----------



## obtuse

There are hundreds of different yeast strains used in japan for the fermentation of sake. A good sake shop will list the strain along with the polish level and sake meter value.

Edit, almost forgot... drinking Buffalo Trace.


----------



## Crothcipt

Just some water and some Mio liquid.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Amaretto on the rocks


----------



## JBroida

hite beer and some korean BBQ with chef friends


----------



## obtuse

What, no soju?


----------



## ecchef

Tecate. Icy cold.


----------



## obtuse

Drinking Miyasaka Yawaraka Junmai for breakfast. The words "Sake Matinee" appear on the bottle.


----------



## lumo

Schneider-Brooklyner Hopfen Weisse, if I can find it!


----------



## Mr.Magnus

FlyingDog Gonzo


----------



## JBroida

obtuse said:


> What, no soju?



someone had to drive


----------



## Salty dog

I'm drinking legally for the first time in six months!


----------



## knyfeknerd

Salty dog said:


> I'm drinking legally for the first time in six months!



So....................what's it gonna be?


----------



## The Edge

I'm drinking Deschutes Brewery Black Butte Porter


----------



## obtuse

Salty dog said:


> I'm drinking legally for the first time in six months!



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Crothcipt

Salty dog said:


> I'm drinking legally for the first time in six months!



Woot woot!!


----------



## apicius9

Sierra Nevada pale ale and Pilsener Urquell - that's what's cold. Just not yet sure whether I will have them with dinner or as dinner, too lazy to go shopping right now... An old German saying is that 7 beers replace a meal 

Stefan


----------



## Zwiefel

apicius9 said:


> Sierra Nevada pale ale and Pilsener Urquell - that's what's cold. Just not yet sure whether I will have them with dinner or as dinner, too lazy to go shopping right now... An old German saying is that 7 beers replace a meal
> 
> Stefan



SNPA is one of my favorites...you can find it anywhere but it's a well-crafted beer...important qualities when you travel 45+ weeks/year. It's also what I'm drinking tonight and how I pay my neighbor to mow my yard :doublethumbsup:


----------



## obtuse

apicius9 said:


> Sierra Nevada pale ale and Pilsener Urquell - that's what's cold. Just not yet sure whether I will have them with dinner or as dinner, too lazy to go shopping right now... An old German saying is that 7 beers replace a meal
> 
> Stefan



I like that saying :thumbsup:


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Miller light


----------



## cwrightthruya

Jordan 2006...but, I don't get it all...my wife is the winer:angel2:


----------



## SpikeC

Lagunitas "Little Sumtin' Wild"!


----------



## RiffRaff

Sorry to take it away from your favorite beers and ales, but I love wine and followed some advice by none other than Robert Parker and splurged tonight on a Chateauneuf-du-Pape, 2009, from Les Callioux, producer Andre Brunel. I'm not even gonna tell you how much I paid for the bottle, but I decided to break it out with a pan-seared skirt steak and simple reduction sauce made with the same wine. Steak was great, wine sucked. Tannic, not really ready to drink but it probably never would be. I try not to make too much of his numbers but Parker gave it a 92 and I just don't get it. Just couldn't find the fruit or the pleasure in it. . . . Back to my favorite everyday red, Marietta Cellars Old Vine Red.


----------



## apicius9

I had only read up to CdP 2009 when I said to myself "Don't do it!"  Just seems way too young to me, even though I have been known for infanticide especially with young Australian fruit bombs... Out here on a tropical island I just don't find myself drinking many reds anymore, well, I always was deeper into whites anyway. I was thinking about a Doenhoff Riesling tonight, but I had a headache all day, so I may leave that for tomorrow. 

Stefan


----------



## sachem allison

main & geary 2009 petite syrah I love this wine


----------



## El Pescador

Home made sour cherry and pear cider. Its as close to the perfect drink for the warmer weather.


----------



## obtuse

Sierra Nevada Torpedo and a shot of Buffalo Trace for breakfast. Maybe a glass of sake to come.


----------



## Cutty Sharp

Summer weather in Seoul. Earlier it was soju at a BBQ. Now it's my own sangria w/ lotsa ice.


----------



## RiffRaff

Stefan, glad to learn you're also into fine wines. I love those Donnhoff rieslings. And with all the fish you must get in Hawaii, wow, what a treat. I just got back from a trip to the north of Italy and, in addition to paying a visit to Otzi the ice man mummy in Bolzano, tried to drink as much riesling as I could from the place that does it best (more or less, since Austria is around the corner). They're about half the price or less over there.


----------



## Namaxy

obtuse said:


> Sierra Nevada Torpedo and a shot of Buffalo Trace for breakfast. Maybe a glass of sake to come.



Ooh..Buffalo Trace hits home!! We've been entertaining a lot late summer...that means my whites take a hit. No worries, as long as I find a 'co conspirator' to keep bourbon in the mix...


----------



## geezr

apicius9 said:


> Sierra Nevada pale ale and Pilsener Urquell - that's what's cold. Just not yet sure whether I will have them with dinner or as dinner, too lazy to go shopping right now... An old German saying is that 7 beers replace a meal
> Stefan


Most enjoyable beer for me was in Germany:beer: 
But I know there is no way I can consume at one time 7 of the beers shown on Dave's cool picture on page 106 - would brag if I drank the 3 and consider that a meal :dazed:
tonight - Okunomatsu Tokubetsu Junmai w/ Shrimp bento :happyyes:


----------



## apicius9

RiffRaff said:


> Stefan, glad to learn you're also into fine wines. I love those Donnhoff rieslings. And with all the fish you must get in Hawaii, wow, what a treat. I just got back from a trip to the north of Italy and, in addition to paying a visit to Otzi the ice man mummy in Bolzano, tried to drink as much riesling as I could from the place that does it best (more or less, since Austria is around the corner). They're about half the price or less over there.



Wait - does that mean you think Austrian rieslings are better than the Germans?  Actually, I like both, grew up with dry German rieslings, ventured a bit into the off-dry and sweet world, but my favorites usually are still nice dry ones. And the Austrians have really done an excellent job with those over the past 2 decades (as hard as it is to admit Austrians doing anything well  ). Reminds me, I am out of Gruener Veltliner which, interestingly, is easier to get here than any dry riesling. 

Passed on the Doenhoff again, feeling more like beer tonight, so it's Idiot IPA for me right now. First time I had it, very hoppy, almost overpoweringly (is that a word?) so. 

Ken, I never was sure what serving size that referred to. The times where I could have 7 pints are also long behind me...

Stefan


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Pilsener Urquell,Japansch Zaky Barley Spirits


----------



## obtuse

Rogue Voodoo Doughnuts Maple Bacon Beer, Ballast Point Pale Ale, Coronado Brewing Company Idiot IPA, Noah's Mill Kentucky Straight Bourbon and of course, the last of my Buffalo Trace. I have a headache.


----------



## cwrightthruya

My First Blueberry Schnapps that I learned to make when I was in Denmark visiting friends.:nunchucks:


----------



## knyfeknerd

RiffRaff said:


> Sorry to take it away from your favorite beers and ales, but I love wine and followed some advice by none other than Robert Parker and splurged tonight on a Chateauneuf-du-Pape, 2009, from Les Callioux, producer Andre Brunel. I'm not even gonna tell you how much I paid for the bottle, but I decided to break it out with a pan-seared skirt steak and simple reduction sauce made with the same wine. Steak was great, wine sucked. Tannic, not really ready to drink but it probably never would be. I try not to make too much of his numbers but Parker gave it a 92 and I just don't get it. Just couldn't find the fruit or the pleasure in it. . . . Back to my favorite everyday red, Marietta Cellars Old Vine Red.


It's sad that bottle sucked. Had some Chateauneuf-du-Pape Vieux Telegraphe 2006 that was the "bees knees" not too long ago. I'm not really into wine(thank God for my bank acct!) but do enjoy a good bottle with company every now and again.


----------



## Cutty Sharp

As this is Korea, tonight we were are a BBQ (beef + all the seasonal side dishes) and the drink was &#47561;&#44152;&#47532; (usually written as makkoli or magkeolli), a Korean rice brew. It's great and costs about $1 USD per 750ml bottle, or usually $3 in a restaurant. http://kr.promotion.yahoo.com/korea100sparkles/food_mak.html?intl=sg ... Back home now, I'm having &#47588;&#49892;&#51452; (maeshil ju), the less sweet Korean version of Japanese &#26757;&#37202; (umeshu) or plum wine. Love this stuff too, and as a matter of fact I've made a batch that supposedly should be ready around Christmas. I'm having the &#47588;&#49892;&#51452; with ice and fizzy water - just like 'umeshu soda' which you always find in Japanese izakayas. Check http://www.myepikorean.com/2008/05/korean-green-plum-liquor-maesil-ju.html

I doubt makkoli is available at all in the US, if that's where you live, while I'm sure Japanese umeshu is. Anyway, I'm wondering if anyone has ever tried these drinks?


----------



## EdipisReks

Springbank 18. i found out tonight that a good friend of mine, albeit somebody i hadn't seen in two years, died last friday, under strange circumstances, while i was on my honeymoon. he would have loved this Springbank. RIP Matt.


----------



## apicius9

Sorry about your loss, but that is a worthy dram to remember a friend.

Stefan


----------



## apicius9

Deschute's Inversion IPA. O.k. But won't become a favorite. Does not go well with butter mochi either 

Stefan


----------



## obtuse

apicius9 said:


> Deschute's Inversion IPA. O.k. But won't become a favorite. Does not go well with butter mochi either
> 
> Stefan


Not my favorite either


----------



## MadMel

Hope Estate 2008 "Ripper" Shiraz
Mcwilliam's Mount Henry "Leontine" Chardonnay 2011
2008 De Bortoli Noble One Botrytis Semillon, Riverina

A nice dinner tonight!


----------



## SpikeC

Sierra Nevada Big Foot Barley Wine!!!!!!


----------



## chefwatson

Sierra Nevada Torpedo and Highland Park 15


----------



## apicius9

Finally opened the Doenhoff Riesling trocken 2010 tonight - should have bought more, very refreshing.

Stefan


----------



## obtuse

chefwatson said:


> Sierra Nevada Torpedo and Highland Park 15



nice


----------



## apicius9

No HP but working on a bottle of SN Torpedo tonight, very nice, I could get used to that. Sam Adams Boston lager draught with dinner, I better skip the booze tonight...

Stefan


----------



## stereo.pete

I always mean to contribute to this thread as I am a huge craft beer fan but I always forget to upload my pics. Well, we had a tough day at work and I decided to celebrate at home with one of my all time favorite beers. Enjoy!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DwarvenChef

Mmmm Mikkeller, they made a great dark stout, had one a couple months ago... "Black" very nice 

Tonight it's just Stone's Imp Russian Stout I never get tired of this one


----------



## stereo.pete

DwarvenChef said:


> Mmmm Mikkeller, they made a great dark stout, had one a couple months ago... "Black" very nice
> 
> Tonight it's just Stone's Imp Russian Stout I never get tired of this one



I've had "Black" by Mikkeller and I agree, they really haven't produced anything less than a great tasting beer.


----------



## apicius9

That breakfast geek beer is frightening. There were times in Germany when you would get beaten up for pouring something like coffee in your beer...  I had some other beer with coffee in it and coudl't finish it, just doesn't work for me. But I may try the black stout. For me it will be an old reliable friend tonight, Rogue Double Dead Guy.

Stefan


----------



## add

No doubt Stefan.

That whole Rogue lineup is very solid, imho.


----------



## brainsausage

Herradura anejo's, Weyerbacher Seventeen Saison Ales between shots...


----------



## mr drinky

nothing, but I did just order six nice bottles of '09 bordeaux.

k.


----------



## TamanegiKin

Left hand milk stout. Brings back memories of my bar crawling in Dallas after a long night on the line. Shipping to SoCal is killing me though.


----------



## Craig

add said:


> No doubt Stefan.
> 
> That whole Rogue lineup is very solid, imho.



I went to the brewpub a couple of weeks ago and got a bottle of their whiskey and gin. The whiskey is pretty decent, haven't tried the gin yet. Obviously all the beers are grand.

That 3 Floyds glass reminded me that I've always wanted to try a Three Floyds Dark Lord (ideally one of the barrel-aged ones.) A shame they're basically impossible to get in Ontario.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Dogfish Head Twason' Ale.


----------



## Carl

Last night was Mike's HARDER Limeaide. 3 of them...

Tonight it's Lipton Ice Tea... and Alka-Seltzer.


----------



## Zwiefel

Domaine Carneros 2006 X2
JK Scrumpy's Hard Cider X2
Chimay Blue X2
Kenyan French Press X2
--------------------------
Total = Time for Bed


----------



## mr drinky

altera syrah rose 2010. 

k.


----------



## apicius9

Hiedler Maximum Riesling 2006, Kamptal/Austria. Brings tears of joy to my eyes, haven't had such a great dry riesling in a long time.

Stefan


----------



## markk

boulevard brewing co "sixth glass" quad ale

very nice indeed!


----------



## mhenry

Supporting a Houston brewery. Karbach Rodeo Clown Double IPA


----------



## GlassEye

Organic shade grown Peruvian, press pot.


----------



## markenki

Modelo Especial.


----------



## DeepCSweede

Death's Door Gin on the rocks


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Green Flash Brewing Co. "West Coast IPA."

Awfully good.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Green Flash Brewing Co. "West Coast IPA."
> 
> Awfully good.



Related: Just got a barrel of Green Flash Double Stout on tap at work today. So that.

Also Stone Levitation.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

JohnnyChance said:


> Related: Just got a barrel of Green Flash Double Stout on tap at work today. So that.



Good, no?


----------



## JohnnyChance

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Good, no?



Yep. Very.


----------



## obtuse

highland park 12


----------



## Mingooch

Having 50 adults and about 20 kids over, so eating and drinking a ton. Home brew, vodka and lemonade, cuban crimes of passion, negra modelo, Sol, rum punch, peachy sangria and much more.


----------



## Cutty Sharp

Muy económica, pero sabrosa con mucho hielo y un poco de limón.



Mingooch said:


> Having 50 adults and about 20 kids over, so eating and drinking a ton. Home brew, vodka and lemonade, cuban crimes of passion, negra modelo, Sol, rum punch, peachy sangria and much more.



70 guests!!? If so, how are you finding time to write this? :hungry:


----------



## welshstar

Denner 2009 Syrah

Very nice


----------



## Von blewitt

Lord Nelson three sheets pale ale from
Sydney's oldest licensed pub


----------



## obtuse

old potrero 18th century style American rye whiskey


----------



## tk59

2001 St Clement Oroppas Cab


----------



## apicius9

Maui Brewing Co. Coconut Porter.

Stefan


----------



## geezr

only meds for past few weeks:yuck:


----------



## Carl

5 Smirnoff screwdrivers, might as well been plain orange juice for all the good it did me.


----------



## apicius9

Rogue Old Crustecean Barlywine Style Ale. Never had that before, very interesting. Probably more for a cold winternight than while sitting in Hawaii in front of the AC to cool down, but it's the last bottle of beer in the house... But I liked almost all the Rogues so far, really a solid choice across the board IMHO. Unless you don't like hops, of course.

Stefan


----------



## SameGuy

Cold, straight Tito's.

Seriously, even for the $35/fifth I pay up here in Kwebekistan, vodka doesn't get much smoother or more satisfying than this.


----------



## Namaxy

I'm a big fan of Tito's.


----------



## stereo.pete

"Jamo" on the rocks, a.k.a. Jameson Irish Whiskey. I did manage to snag a 4 pack of Goose Island Bourbon County, but that will be waiting in the fridge for a special occasion.


----------



## SpikeC

That Bourbon County is really great stuff! I have some New Belgium BelGO right now. It is bitter but not in a particularly friendly way....


----------



## ecchef

Picked up a bottle of Hibiki 17yr. old in honor of this coming weekend's typhoon...#17.


----------



## apicius9

Has anybody tried these new - at least to me - Sam Adams 'specials'? Just saw them in passing todsy and grabbed one, but I am too zonked tonight to try it. Just had a Maker's Mark and that's the end of it. 

Stefan


----------



## Dusty

Tanqueray 10, blood orange and ice.


----------



## stereo.pete

apicius9 said:


> Has anybody tried these new - at least to me - Sam Adams 'specials'? Just saw them in passing todsy and grabbed one, but I am too zonked tonight to try it. Just had a Maker's Mark and that's the end of it.
> 
> Stefan



Stefan if you are talking about the Sam Adams Bombers then they actually have a few good ones. I'm typically not a fan of what Sam Adams does but a few of their small production beers are quite tasty.


----------



## Craig

Currently sipping a couple of Dieu Du Ciel (that's a Quebec microbrew that everyone should really try to get to know, if I had to describe their style to Americans I'd go with Rogue if Rogue only made strong beers) Imperial IPAs.

I'm heading into the woods this weekend for a fishing trip That means Absythe from a flask. Nothing better on a cool night around a fire.


----------



## SameGuy

I wish DdC was more widely available outside the east end. I can't find it in the West Island.


----------



## ecchef

Blackadder Smoking Islay. It's magical!!!!


----------



## eshua

Broker's gin


----------



## JohnnyChance

Back East Brewing Misty Mountain IPA


----------



## chefwatson

Tonight it is Highland Park 12 and Stone IPA


----------



## lumo

Happy's Pale Ale and Sixpoint Bengali Tiger


----------



## apicius9

Maker's Mark night again. I know, I'm boring 

Stefan


----------



## Dusty

Samuel Adams Boston lager. Which isn't very common in Australia.


----------



## Mike9

Someone gave me a bottle of Sam Adams triple - nice stuff for 10%. Same guy gave me a quart of apple pie moonshine made local last week too. Delicious stuff - we refer to it as Apple Pie heck you Up :bliss:


----------



## Carl

I"m not yet, but it's 5 and I'm headed out the door to pick up my Ninkasi Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperiale Stout. I don't care if it's not Friday yet.


----------



## markk

Ardbeg 10


----------



## Carl

Carl said:


> I"m not yet, but it's 5 and I'm headed out the door to pick up my Ninkasi Bourbon Barrel Aged Imperiale Stout. I don't care if it's not Friday yet.



OK, I was mistaken, misremembered. I got my Ninkasi Barrel Aged BRRRBON '11. Very creamy, reminds me of Kwak, another of my favs.


----------



## Eamon Burke

I went into the store to buy wine...deliberated as I am wont to do...eventually picked one...

started walking...

walked back to deliberate more...

arrived at checkout 8 minutes past cutoff time. *** Texas.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

A local brewery in Monument, CO. Pike's Peak Brewery, Ice Bock...9.5 ABV. Got a growler...mmmm.


----------



## K-Fed

Nothing too fancy... blue moon pumpkin ale.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Menage a Trois, a cheapo California blend of three different grapes. I am convinced that I can find a good wine at the Grocery store...


----------



## apicius9

Napa Smith Brewery Hopageddon Imperial Ale - I'm not convinced.

Stefan


----------



## Zwiefel

BurkeCutlery said:


> Menage a Trois, a cheapo California blend of three different grapes. I am convinced that I can find a good wine at the Grocery store...



My wife and i visited that winery in 2001...nice people...retired psychologiats if i remember.


For me: Ersk Valley, Marlborough, Savignon Blanc....love some Marlborough Sab.....


----------



## stereo.pete

I just finished a 12.5 hour work day so I decided to pop open my last Three Floyds Apocalypse Cow.


----------



## dmccurtis

Boulevardier cocktail.


----------



## Zwiefel

Strongbow Hard Apple Cider...one of my absolute favorites...very hard to find around here though.


----------



## El Pescador

Lots of Pacifico


----------



## GlassEye

Momokawa Pearl, not bad for about $10.


----------



## mr drinky

Trust (cab franc) Rose from Walla Walla. Some of my many new bottles from my trip.

k.


----------



## obtuse

knob creek 9yr single barrel


----------



## geezr

2004 Leoville Las Casas


----------



## Carl

I shoulda never gotten that Ninkasi Barrel Aged BRRRBON '11, because now I want another one...


----------



## mr drinky

2011 Buty white blend, Columbia Valley -- Sémillon, Sauvignon, & Muscadelle. I must admit that out of all my what-am-I-drinking-tonight posts, this one is one of my favorites. 

k.


----------



## DeepCSweede

Aged royal oak rum from trinidad and a arturo fuentes opus XX cigar - I'll share the celebration tomorrow:doublethumbsup:


----------



## mr drinky

2011 Forgeron Cellars Ambiance white blend. 

k.


----------



## The Edge

My parents' 2011 Malbec.


----------



## sachem allison

Had a very special get together today at the restaurant. A local Jewish Doctor was retiring after 50 years in practice, so he and his 4 partners opened up a bottle of Scotch that was 50yrs old and shared it with me. Dalmore 50 year old, bottled in 1978 and was laid down in the 1920's and it is believed that they even put some 19th century vintages in there. I about shat myself when the Doctor winked at me and said "would you believe it only cost $25,000 a bottle." Not a typo. I made it last and he laughed at me and told me to pour another. I like rich people sometimes. It was amazing!


----------



## JohnnyChance

Founders Breakfast Stout


----------



## apicius9

Coke zero.

Stefan


----------



## JohnnyChance

apicius9 said:


> Coke zero.
> 
> Stefan



with Maker's Mark?


----------



## apicius9

JohnnyChance said:


> with Maker's Mark?



I wish, the MM bottle is empty, need to go to Costco this week... 

Stefan


----------



## geezr

2008 Domaine Meyer Fonne Riesling Wineck-Schlossberg


----------



## GlassEye




----------



## SpikeC

Full Sail "Old Boardhead" barleywine. And Lagunitas Censored.


----------



## K-Fed

Shipyard pumpkin head. Picked up some smashed pumpkin and pumpking as well. Gotta love this time of year.


----------



## Jmadams13

What I drank tonight. Was an interesting experience I will say. Kinda tasted like moss and sweet tarts...


----------



## heldentenor

Cashmere, a red blend by Cline. Not bad at all for 11 bucks--no structure, but pleasant fruit.


----------



## K-Fed

Shipyard smashed pumpkin and imperial pumking.


----------



## Vertigo

43 days without a drink. Tonight I'm having chamomile tea, and you jerks can march right back to the jerkstore with your saporous libations!


----------



## Eric

Bombay with an olive.


----------



## Jmadams13

World Wide Stout, followed by a Wolavers Organic Oatmeal Stout, then probably another world wide. In a stout kinda mood


----------



## Chuckles

Tonight Whiskey Gingers. Last night great 2001 Rioja at an event. Still thinking about the Rioja.


----------



## mr drinky

2010 El Corazon Pistolero (red blend) from Walla Walla. 

k.


----------



## kalaeb

Coke.....


----------



## markk

pisco porton


----------



## geezr

Strawberry Bubble Smoothie made fresh at Shirokiya :cool2:


----------



## apicius9

Sierra Nevada pale ale with my pasta. Then I will have to decide: Wild Turkey 101 so I sleep well early and get up early for work or coffee so I can stay up and work now...

Stefan


----------



## apicius9

Dang, I went for the Wild Turkey but I am still awake at 1am, that's not what I had planned... That means I may not make it to the wood shop on Sunday, need to get job applications out and other work done instead. Days are too short and I don't even get to the beach...

Stefan


----------



## chefwatson

Sierra Nevada Torpedo and Lagavulin 16


----------



## mr drinky

2010 Domaine de la Taille Aux Loups Vouvray Sec Les Caburoches. Loire White.

k.


----------



## brainsausage

Dogfish 90 Minute, Herradura Anejo.


----------



## brainsausage

chefwatson said:


> Sierra Nevada Torpedo and Lagavulin 16



Thanks for reminding me- I need to down some Lagavulin again soonish...


----------



## brainsausage

Vertigo said:


> 43 days without a drink. Tonight I'm having chamomile tea, and you jerks can march right back to the jerkstore with your saporous libations!



No wonder you're cantankerous! Get some beer in you- stat!


----------



## apicius9

I will never drink again.

Stefan


----------



## markenki

apicius9 said:


> I will never drink again.
> 
> Stefan


Seriously? What happened?

Regards,

Mark


----------



## apicius9

I just talked on the phone with German friends last night until 4am and - 'absentmindedly' - kept pouring Wild Turkey into my glass. I'm getting too old for this, this morning I was a little slow and my head hurt... 

Stefan


----------



## markenki

That's happened to me before.  Have some more. It'll make the hangover easier to bear.


----------



## Dusty

Pinot Noir from Tasmania - 2010 Devil's corner. This is nice enough that I should probably be sharing it... oh well.


----------



## Mike L.

Iced tea, lightly sweetened.


----------



## brainsausage

markenki said:


> That's happened to me before.  Have some more. It'll make the hangover easier to bear.



3 cures for a hangover: good bacon, good sex, and good booze. They work well individually, but are best combined


----------



## apicius9

O.k., I lied. Was at a conference reception tonight where I accepted a glass of free 'punch', a brackish brown concoction with a piece of pineapple in it. Had to cleanse my palate with two semi-cold Heinekens for $8 a pop, plus tip of course. Finally settling in at home with a Sam Adams Third Voyage Double IPA. I like that one, first time I had it. Nice and hoppy but not totally in your face, still a bit of sweetness to it which is not usually my thing but it does give it a nice balance. It's not a Rogue but perfectly drinkable.

Stefan


----------



## SpikeC

Squatters beers "Hop Rising" double India Pale Ale, from Utah. They are all "ooh Hoppy"! and 75 ibu, but compared to a NW IPA it is pretty mild in that respect. 
Followed by a New Belgium Abby, a very nice true to type abby type ale.


----------



## Zwiefel

ooooh...me likey hoppy. 

Crispin Dry Cider tonight.


----------



## GlassEye

Wild Turkey 12yr


----------



## Bigwaved

A few perfect manhattans while rooting for the Nats to win


----------



## Jmadams13

Founders Devil Dancer from last year. 12% of hoppy goodness, have a Urthel Hoppit chilling for me next.


----------



## GlassEye

GlassEye said:


> Wild Turkey 12yr



On the second glass now, decided to add a splash of San P. I don't suggest mixing this bourbon with anything, loses a lot of the smokey, savory nuances.

Has anyone tried whiskey stones, these seem like a good idea, considering getting some?


----------



## geezr

Koshihikari Echigo beer - kicks up pre-packaged bentos


----------



## Vertigo

GlassEye said:


> On the second glass now, decided to add a splash of San P. I don't suggest mixing this bourbon with anything, loses a lot of the smokey, savory nuances.
> 
> Has anyone tried whiskey stones, these seem like a good idea, considering getting some?


My two cents, hope I don't offend.

Save your money. Whiskey stones are a funky paradoxical gimmick designed to appeal to an extremely niche hobbyist market, particularly people who fancy themselves whiskey connoisseurs but who aren't all that versed in their whiskeys. Realistically, chilling your whiskey in the first place does more damage to the "smokey, savory nuances" than an ice cube's volume of water ever could. That is to say, if you aren't so terribly fussy about all the subtleties in your whiskey that you honestly enjoy it cold, how much are you really gaining by buying and maintaining and looking after some chunks of soapstone to keep 'em that way, when a few ice cubes will do the same with comparatively minimal impact? Even if you want it cold and you don't want to "dilute" it--and some would argue that a splash of room temperature water in a good glass of whiskey only enhances the flavor--then save the money and the fuss, and just keep the glass chilled or the whiskey chilled in the first place.

:scared2:


----------



## brainsausage

Vertigo said:


> My two cents, hope I don't offend.
> 
> Save your money. Whiskey stones are a funky paradoxical gimmick designed to appeal to an extremely niche hobbyist market, particularly people who fancy themselves whiskey connoisseurs but who aren't all that versed in their whiskeys. Realistically, chilling your whiskey in the first place does more damage to the "smokey, savory nuances" than an ice cube's volume of water ever could. That is to say, if you aren't so terribly fussy about all the subtleties in your whiskey that you honestly enjoy it cold, how much are you really gaining by buying and maintaining and looking after some chunks of soapstone to keep 'em that way, when a few ice cubes will do the same with comparatively minimal impact? Even if you want it cold and you don't want to "dilute" it--and some would argue that a splash of room temperature water in a good glass of whiskey only enhances the flavor--then save the money and the fuss, and just keep the glass chilled or the whiskey chilled in the first place.
> 
> :scared2:



I'm with jack on this one. Chilling it will dull the subtleties on the mid palate. A little water tones down the 'booze burn' and allows those aforementioned subtleties to shine a little brighter.


----------



## SameGuy

I enjoyed a few too many Lag 16s last weekend, which made me buy rounds of the stuff. Goodbye, paycheck!


----------



## apicius9

brainsausage said:


> I'm with jack on this one. Chilling it will dull the subtleties on the mid palate. A little water tones down the 'booze burn' and allows those aforementioned subtleties to shine a little brighter.



I also agree when it comes to single malts etc. But, strangely enough, I like my (usually high proof) bourbons on the rocks with a more generous splash of water. Makes it a totally different drink compared to room temperature straight up, but I like it. I have to admit to also liking mint juleps, but that's as far as I go with mixing whiskies... Considering that I either cool it down or mix it with mint, maybe I just don't like bourbon 

Stefan


----------



## SameGuy

Once again, straight Tito's, from the freezer.


----------



## Chuckles

Side car with Bulleit Rye. Walking Dead on tube.


----------



## mhlee

Last night - 2005 Linne Calodo Problem Child with a bone-in rib eye.


----------



## Carl

St. Pauli Girl (x6)


----------



## SpikeC

Hair of the Dog "Fred from the Wood" 2011. Woof!


----------



## Eamon Burke

Find this.
Buy it.
Drink it.


2011 Locations E-1 from Dave Phinney.


----------



## ayeung74

I had this at a wine tasting last week and thought it was decent, but everything starts tasting the same after 2 hrs of drinking wine.


----------



## markenki

2002 Campo Lindo Gran Reserva. Not bad!


----------



## mr drinky

2010 Epoch Estate Red Blend. One bottle out of four wine shipments delivered to my door today 

k.


----------



## apicius9

Coke zero so far, but I am eying a bottle of that Alsatian Grand Cru riesling that Ken made me buy a few weeks ago...

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky

apicius9 said:


> ...but I am eying a bottle of that Alsatian Grand Cru riesling



do it. you know you can. 

k.


----------



## apicius9

Left the riesling for tomorrow, opened a Dry hopped St. Rogue Red Ale instead. Nicely balanced, hoppy but not in-your-face hoppy as some other Rogues. Could have a little fuller body but that is probably because I had more double IPAs recently. I can see the red ale going well with some foods.

Stefan


----------



## Xuster

vitasoy soy milk hahaha :laugh:


----------



## EdipisReks

a zin a friend made, a couple years ago. not quite a good as the Brunello di Montalicino San Filippo 2006 i had earlier, but pretty quaffable.


----------



## EdipisReks

it was the Le Lucére, if anybody was interested. got it free from the doctor who abandoned me with the bleeding finger (he brought over most of the soon-to-be-ex-wife's forgotten wine collection, so he's forgiven), and boy was it worth every dollar.


----------



## mr drinky

EdipisReks said:


> a zin a friend made, a couple years ago. not quite a good as the Brunello di Montalicino San Filippo 2006 i had earlier, but pretty quaffable.



'06 is a good year. Tasty. 

k.


----------



## mr drinky

Started with a Zaca Mesa chard but it was corked, and moved on to a Rideau viognier. 

k.


----------



## EdipisReks

mr drinky said:


> Started with a Zaca Mesa chard but it was corked, and moved on to a Rideau viognier.
> 
> k.



nice, mate!


----------



## GlassEye




----------



## apicius9

Oohh, I heard good things about the 1978... 

Working on the riesling, finally. Very nice, full-bodied (that's why they call it a Grand Cru, I guess...), nice balance and not too acidic. Seems to have mellowed out and settled a bit already. Nice drinking age for that one. Oh, it's a Meyer-Fonne Wineck Schlossberg 2008.

Stefan


----------



## Chuckles

Strongbow Cider to Brooklyn Lager. Walk-in party of 55 tonight. We seat 75 and were already on a wait. Best tasting drinks I've had in a while.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Crios Torrontes. Had it with Shrimp Tacos.




mr drinky said:


> Started with a Zaca Mesa chard but it was corked



Being a wine-novice, I have been concerned that I won't know what "corked" is, and just assume I hate the wine. Then I went to visit my buddy who used to be a wine salesman and he broke out a 2006 Pepperbridge Merlot, and it was corked. I could not believe how bad it was.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Also I had a Bully! Porter that I was supposed to comment on here.

For those of you who like Porters and want some extra hops without having to choke down an IPA, as Huey Lewis would say, this is it!


----------



## Canadian

Glenfiddich 21.

Mmmmmm.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Arrogant Bastard Ale...apparently I am not worthy.


----------



## Zwiefel

a change of pace tonight: Saison DuPont...vaugely lambic-y (gueuze, not the fruit varieties).


----------



## markenki

Campo Viejo Rioja Tempranillo Reserva 2007.


----------



## Eamon Burke

First ever try at the infamous 2 buck chuck.

Really gross. Almost as bad as drinking seasoned cooking wine.


----------



## Zwiefel

I tried crane lake before....as close to chuck as i want....

I hear chuck is decent for cooking though (think that was from AB).


----------



## TamanegiKin

BurkeCutlery said:


> First ever try at the infamous 2 buck chuck.
> 
> Really gross. Almost as bad as drinking seasoned cooking wine.



Oh man, my friends and I used to go everywhere with a couple boxes of Franzia "chillable red" in our partying prime.
It got the job done and the classy girls we ran with loved the stuff lol.


----------



## Mike9

I have a cold so yesterday I made my "cold buster cocktail". *Juice of two lemons & two limes, juice of a big whack of ginger, one pint of ginger brandy and one liter of ginger ale.* Not only does it taste good, but it eases all those symptoms and ushers you onto a better nights sleep.


----------



## apicius9

markenki said:


> Campo Viejo Rioja Tempranillo Reserva 2007.



When I lived in Spain I went through a few cases of CV's offerings. Nice memories. 

For me it was water and apple juice tonight.

Stefan


----------



## Carl

Bud LIght Lime-a-Rita... yeah, it's as good as it sounds.


----------



## mr drinky

Carl said:


> Bud LIght Lime-a-Rita... yeah, it's as good as it sounds.



Carl, you do know that it is morning now right? 

k.


----------



## Carl

... ok, LAST night. 
and the night before, and the one before... wow, maybe I should start earlier today...


----------



## SpikeC

Great Divide Hibernation Ale. English style old ale, robust and malty!


----------



## dmccurtis

Booker's barrel-proof bourbon.


----------



## SpikeC

Pabst Blue Ribbon, Wild Turkey, Knob Creek, Widmer Old Embalmer. It looks like Mom's house sold!


----------



## tk59

Been working through some Sika wines blended by a guy I met when I first got into wine, over 15 yrs ago. Very nice. So far, the '09 napa syrah and the '09 napa cab are my favorites.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Full Sail Wassail Winter Ale.

Delicious.


----------



## Mike9

Some nice Malbec


----------



## mr drinky

tk59 said:


> Been working through some Sika wines blended by a guy I met when I first got into wine, over 15 yrs ago. Very nice. So far, the '09 napa syrah and the '09 napa cab are my favorites.



That's my type of drinking  I need to work through some wines myself. 

k.


----------



## apicius9

So, a friend gave me a bottle of shochu - what do I do with it? Never had any, how do you guys drink it?

Stefan


----------



## sachem allison

I like it with some crushed watermelon, lime juice, simple syrup and a little salt on the rocks


----------



## sachem allison

apicius9 said:


> So, a friend gave me a bottle of shochu - what do I do with it? Never had any, how do you guys drink it?
> 
> Stefan




The word "sake" in Japan can actually refer to all alcoholic beverages in general, although it most often refers to the wine-like rice brew so tightly associated with that Illustration by Kakurezaki Ryuichiword overseas. But in some parts of Japan, most notably the far western and southern regions, the word sake is understood to refer to a totally different alcoholic beverage, also indigenous to Japan, but distilled and not brewed: shochu. 

Like almost all such beverages throughout the world, shochu developed as it did as an expression of region, especially climate, cuisine and available raw materials. Perhaps the factor most affecting the development of shochu is the weather. The island of Kyushu and the western part of the island of Honshu are significantly warmer than the rest of Japan.

Brewing sake calls for relatively lower temperatures, but shochu can be distilled in these warmer regions. Also, the higher alcohol content and drier feel is more appealing to many in milder climates. 

Unlike many other beverages, shochu is made from one of several raw materials. These include sweet potato, and shochu made from these is called "imo-jochu." Other materials commonly used include from rice, soba (buckwheat), and barley. There is even one island where there a few places that make shochu from brown sugar. It can also be made from more obscure things like chestnuts and other grains. 

And, each of these raw materials gives a very, very distinct flavor and aroma profile to the final sake. These profiles run the gamut from smooth and light (rice) to peaty, earthy and strong (potato). Indeed, each of these raw materials lends a unique flavor in much the same way that the peat and barley of each region in Scotland determine the character of the final scotch whiskey.

There are, in fact, many parallels between shochu and scotch, regional distinction based on local ingredients being only one of them.

Another parallel to scotch can be found in the distillation methods. There are basically two main methods of distillation. The older method - it has been around since the 14th century or so - involves a single round of distillation only, and is made using only one raw material. Known as Otsu-rui (Type B - in an admittedly loose translation) or Honkaku ("the real thing") shochu, this type will more often reflect the idiosyncrasies of the original raw material. In this sense, it can be likened to single malt scotches.

The second method is one in which the shochu is goes through several distillations, one right after another. It is often made with several of the commonly used raw materials. Known as Kou-rui (Type A, in the same admittedly loose translation) shochu, this method has only been around since 1911, although it only became a legal classification in 1949. With a bit of a stretch, this kind of shochu is similar to much blended scotch. In other words, it is much smoother, ideal for mixing in cocktails, and with much less  well, character.

Beyond these variables, the type of koji mold (used to create sugar from the starch of the raw materials during the fermentation step that necessarily takes place before distillation) can be one of three, (yellow koji, as is used with sake, white koji and black koji) and the distillation itself can take place at either atmospheric pressure or at a forced lower pressure. These parameters too naturally affect the style of the final product.

Kou-rui shochu, of which much more is produced by far, is quite versatile. As it is lighter and cleaner, it lends itself well to use in mixed drinks. Perhaps its most ubiquitous manifestation is the popular "chu-hi," a shochu hi-ball made using a plethora of different fruit flavors and sold in single-serving cans or mixed fresh at bars and pubs. (Since it is supposedly cleaner by virtue of having been repeatedly distilled, it is said by some to give less of a hangover, although there is no evidence to truly back this up.)

Otsu-rui shochu, the "real thing" honkaku-shochu, on the other hand, has a more artisan, hand crafted appeal associated with it. The nature of the raw material can really come through, and be it soba, rice, barley, or chestnuts, each has its fans and foes. This is especially true when it has been distilled at atmospheric pressure, not forced lower pressure.

Perhaps the most interesting - and illustrious - of all shochu are those made from the sweet potatoes of Kagoshima Prefecture: imo-jochu. While the flavors can be heavier and more earthy than shochu made from other starches, Kagoshima imo-jochu offers complexity and fullness of flavor that makes it quite enjoyable to many a connoisseur.

Honkaku "the real thing" shochu is usually enjoyed straight, on the rocks, or with a splash of water. Another way to enjoy either type of shochu is known as "oyu-wari," which is simply mixing it with a bit of hot water. This both backs the alcohol off a bit, releases flavor and aroma, and warms the body to the very core. Unbeatable in winter, for sure. From experience, I can guarantee it will warm you from the core outward.

Shochu overall is enjoying massive popularity these days in Japan. Over the last couple of years, both beer and sake consumption have continued to drop, where as shochu has actually increased. 

While shochu has its roots in either China or Korea, probably having come across during trading, the traditional home of shochu in Japan is Kagoshima, on the island of Kyushu. In fact, the first usage of the term shochu appeared in graffiti written by a carpenter dated 1559 in a shrine in the city of Oguchi in Kagoshima.

Kagoshima is rightfully proud of their shochu heritage. It is the only prefecture in Japan that brews absolutely no sake, but only produces shochu. If you ask for sake down there, expect and enjoy the local sweet-potato distillate.

The difference between soju and shochu
Korea also makes shochu, although it is called soju in Korean. And, Korean producers got to the US with it first. As such, in US legalese, the product is known as shochu. As far as I know, all Japanese shochu will be legally referred to as soju in the US. It is, in essence, the same thing. Judge it on its flavor, not its label.


----------



## tkern

crushed watermelon you say?


----------



## sachem allison

yes or a good cantalope or Charentais ( I think that's how you spell it ) melon. The riper the better. It really depends on the shochu, It's a lot like grappa and depending on the ingredient used to make it, you may not want to mix it. I find Shochu made from rice works best in this drink or my favorite an unfiltered sake.


----------



## apicius9

I ask a simple question and I get an education, gotta love this forum - Thanks Son! No melons or limes in the house, gotta pick some up tomorrow and will try it in different ways. Tonight it's probably cold 'Whispering Angel', a Cotes de Provence rose with an English name. Made me skeptical but the store guy insisted it was good. We'll see.

Stefan


----------



## ayeung74

Had a bottle of 2009 Mica Cabernet. It was very nice and got progressively better with time in the decanter.


----------



## Don Nguyen

I don't normally drink anything, but I'll be at a bar later tonight with some friends. Maybe I'll try a bourbon neat or something? I am not a beer guy.


----------



## DeepCSweede

My boss asked me to go to a beer tasting tonight, so I guess I gotta have a few for the team.


----------



## mr drinky

After putting to rest a case of various wines last Saturday, I haven't drunk again until tonight. Right now I am drinking a Washington State (Columbia Valley) 2011 Tamarack Cellars Chardonnay. It is always nice when the wagon slows just enough for me to hop off 

k.


----------



## Zwiefel

I'm celebrating a nice haul this week...or as my wife understands it: I'm celebrating a recent promotion she got....

J California Sparkling Wine...X2.
Kriek (Cherry Lambic)
Pomme (Apple Lambic)


----------



## Lucretia

Margaritas. I didn't discover them until later in life, so I'm trying to make up for lost time.:dazed:


----------



## Carl

Mike's, Mike's and more Mike's.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

I am stoked, I just picked up two bottles of Venetucci Pumpkin Ale from a buddy at a liquer store. It's almost impossible to find the second day it is out, as it's already sold out. I am not drinking except for special occasions. Like Thanksgiving in a bottle.


----------



## chinacats

Citadelle martinis...strange but I think I like French gin.


----------



## Xuster

In honor of Chris and his wife 





Going to go with some haddock maybe


----------



## GlassEye

Kirin Ichiban


----------



## Keith Sinclair

I go to walmart to get sunblock,fig newtons,Grapenuts,& gallons of Arizona Green Tea.I noticed they had Pilsner Urquell,so I picked up a 6 pac.A few of my favorite Pilsner beer tonight.:whistling:


----------



## EdipisReks

2009 La Posta Cocina Tinto, which is pretty ******* good for $13 a bottle! another great bottle, from one of my favorite labels. goes great with day old Auvergne crown, decent brie, and Spanish chorizo. and some homemade dijon style mustard that would make your eyes water and your lips pucker.


----------



## Bill Burke

Guiness, draught and 12 year old Jamison Neat.


----------



## GlassEye

Couple of Kirin and some Wild Turkey 12.


----------



## Vertigo

Bill Burke said:


> Guiness, draught and 12 year old Jamison Neat.



******* hell.


----------



## tk59

Dom. du Pegau 2001 Reservee. It was fine but I expected it to be more to my liking. It was a little tired. It sucks when you hold on to something for a decade only to find you should have opened it a couple of years back.


----------



## mr drinky

tk59 said:


> Dom. du Pegau 2001 Reservee. It was fine but I expected it to be more to my liking. It was a little tired. It sucks when you hold on to something for a decade only to find you should have opened it a couple of years back.



Well, when you feel that you need to clean shop and move some inventory, I'll gladly help you out  Maybe it was just an off bottle too. It seems that the '01s should still be drinking well. 

k.


----------



## tk59

mr drinky said:


> Well, when you feel that you need to clean shop and move some inventory, I'll gladly help you out  Maybe it was just an off bottle too. It seems that the '01s should still be drinking well.
> 
> k.


If you ever find yourself in SD, let me know, I will be sure to enlist your services.  To be fair to this bottle, it had a rough first couple of years in my closet. Proper wine storage wasn't in my budget back in grad school.


----------



## mr drinky

tk59 said:


> If you ever find yourself in SD, let me know, I will be sure to enlist your services.  To be fair to this bottle, it had a rough first couple of years in my closet. Proper wine storage wasn't in my budget back in grad school.



I can understand that. I shaved some life off of a bunch of 2001 barolos with poor storage one time. 

k.


----------



## Eamon Burke

'08 Marques do Caceres Rioja Crianaza with chipotle spanish rice and mexican chalupas. The bottle is better on the second day, it was fantastic with the food.


----------



## samuelpeter

I found a very traditional saison I had made about three years ago. Totally delicious. Good start to my evening.


----------



## mr drinky

2011 Buty Conner Lee Vineyard Chardonnay and 2009 Scott Paul La Paulee Dundee Hills Pinot Noir.

k.


----------



## mhlee

Wathen's Bourbon.


----------



## apicius9

Coke zero, so far.

Stefan


----------



## Carl

pepto


----------



## stereo.pete

Not to one up Stefan but I have been drinking Founder's Brewing Breakfast Stouts!


----------



## sachem allison

1998 Chateau Latour, Pauillac gran vin


----------



## mr drinky

sachem allison said:


> 1998 Chateau Latour, Pauillac gran vin



Ok, I have to ask. Son, is everything ok? The last time I popped a bottle like that I was trying to drain it before my divorce decree was finalized 

k.


----------



## sachem allison

It was there, I was there. What the hell. It doesn't do you any good in the bottle.lol How do you know what it taste like if you never drink it.

Back in 2002 I was in Fayetteville, NY working at a place called the Wellington House. I was the Exec there. We did a big wedding 300 people or so. I prepped, cooked and plated the whole entire thing by myself
7 passed canapes and 7 courses. I almost died from exhaustion running around . No cooks, no dishwasher and no help. The boss didn't want to pay for any staff and the Chef that was working there walked out two days before the event. I was pulled from a sister restaurant and asked if I could help them out. they didn't tell me what I was getting into. I pulled it off, just barely. The father of the Bride new what was going on and was sweating bullets. When he saw everything going so smoothly and heard all the compliments from the guest he finally relaxed. When it came time to pay the bill, he pulled me aside and gave me a $2000 tip and a case of this wine. Every year I drink one or two. THis years almost up and I have 1 bottle left. Might have it for Christmas. It was a very good year and damn tasty too. Things are fine, Thanks for asking. If things ever get that bad, there will be one hell of a give away on this forum.lol


----------



## Eric

Son- glad to hear it, hope you enjoyed the latour. Tonight I helped myself to a 2010 Fichet Meursault, which is pretty darn tasty! Good night! Eric


----------



## mr drinky

Good to hear...but I somehow suspected that you were just enjoying the vine 

k.


----------



## apicius9

Man, you guys are having fun on a common Thursday! I upped it (?) to a double shot of Jim Beam, ate too much stew and need digestive help 

Stefan


----------



## SpikeC

Bayern Dopplebock Lager. Those guys do some very nice brews!


----------



## Ucmd

The loop Cali cab. Yummy


----------



## Zwiefel

Ersk Valley Sauvignon Blanc.
Pomme (apple lambic)


----------



## mr drinky

2010 Maison Bleue Gravière GSM -- Upland Vineyard Snipes Mountain

k.


----------



## GlassEye

Bruichladdich Islay 10yr.


----------



## mr drinky

We should arrange a virtual group drink at some point. Just coordinate drinking the same thing at the same time and b-s about it. 

k.


----------



## Zwiefel

mr drinky said:


> We should arrange a virtual group drink at some point. Just coordinate drinking the same thing at the same time and b-s about it.
> 
> k.



Interesting idea....synchronize on a film as well?


----------



## apicius9

That means I have to start drinking early in the day 

Tonight, Doennhoff Riesling 2011

Stefan


----------



## dmccurtis

Armagnac de Montal VSOP.


----------



## heldentenor

Ooh--I LOVE Doennhoff. Also partial to Merkelbach--really, most Mosel/Ruwer rieslings.


----------



## Carl

Simpler Times Lager. meh


----------



## GlassEye

Couple of Smithwicks and a Jameson at the pub, now a Knob Creek 9yr at home.


----------



## apicius9

Looks like it will be Sierra Nevada Pale Ale. 

Stefan


----------



## The Edge

Had a couple of "Icky" IPA's, and now finishing the night with a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale since it sounds good at the moment.


----------



## brainsausage

Dogfish 60 once again.


----------



## brainsausage

mr drinky said:


> We should arrange a virtual group drink at some point. Just coordinate drinking the same thing at the same time and b-s about it.
> 
> k.



Yes!


----------



## heldentenor

One glass each of Macallan 12 and Labiette VSOP Armagnac. Need something to ward off the chill here in Minnesota! I think it's colder on November 12 here than it got all winter in North Carolina last year.


----------



## Dusty

Mountain goat hightail ale. A microbrew from ******** in Melbourne.


----------



## apicius9

O.k., I lied. Ran out of SNPA, drinking Fire Rock Pale Ale from the Big Island.

Stefan


----------



## Dusty

That's a suburb btw, not a knife retailer that shall not be named.


----------



## Eamon Burke

2010 La Posta Cocina Blanco. Really nice. Right up my alley.





mr drinky said:


> We should arrange a virtual group drink at some point. Just coordinate drinking the same thing at the same time and b-s about it.
> 
> k.



I'm down.


----------



## DeepCSweede

heldentenor said:


> One glass each of Macallan 12 and Labiette VSOP Armagnac. Need something to ward off the chill here in Minnesota! I think it's colder on November 12 here than it got all winter in North Carolina last year.



Keep it stocked - it's been a warmer fall than usual.


----------



## l r harner

guinness (im a sucker for it ) oo its the stout


----------



## Bill Burke

21 year old port wood


----------



## mhlee

Hudson Manhattan Rye Whiskey on the rocks.


----------



## Salty dog

Sprite. Got poisoned at lunch yesterday. Woah, woah. Glad it was short term.


----------



## SpikeC

Terminal Gravity Brewing "Festivale", a strong winter ale, a little heavy on the Cascade style hops, butt pretty good!


----------



## Vertigo

Coffee from the shop, when I stopped in for breakfast. Thick as mud. Rookie must've brewed it. Blew my ******* **** off.


----------



## geezr

2003 Pichon Lalande - last night


----------



## mr drinky

seriously, I have drunk way too much...I need to go to bed.

k.


----------



## apicius9

Negra Modelo

Stefan


----------



## Carl

Lite, from Miller, as usual.


----------



## JBroida

1995 Houge Carbernet


----------



## GlassEye

Ketel One


----------



## JBroida

Ken Schmidt / Iron Fist / Stone Mint Chocolate Imperial Stout


----------



## brainsausage

Founder's Breakfast Stout, Herradura Anejo back.


----------



## apicius9

Lots. Spent the day in the shop and probably was a bit careless reg. using the dust mask, feels like I swallowed enough sawdust to warrant a stop at the beer shop on the way home. Most likely some Rogue will make it home with me. 

Stefan


----------



## Zwiefel

Piper Sonoma Sparkling Wine.

X2. 

It's Friday beeotch! OK, it was a long grueling week....just glad to have a respite.


----------



## heldentenor

I hear you on the Friday at the end of a long week--we've been conducting initial round hiring interviews for a new position in our department, so all of my prep time has been displaced into what used to be non-work hours. I really enjoyed the glass of Blanton's with just a drop or three of water that I just finished.


----------



## ecchef

Heading to the liquor store today. Outta scotch.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

I am super excited, just bought a case of Old Jubilation Ale by Avery Brewing Company. This stuff only comes out once a year and usually goes pretty fast. It tastes wonderful, has 8.3%ABV, and is cellarable for up to 3 years. I highly recommend.


----------



## Notaskinnychef

Hermannator, by Vancouver Island Brewery, out once a year for a few weeks: 

Brewed in limited batches each year, Hermannator Ice Bock was first introduced by Hermann, one of our original Brewmasters, during the holiday as a unique gift to his closest friends and customers. Crafted at 9.5% abv, using a signature blend of chocolate and caramel malts, this German Eisbock is slowly cold aged in our cellar for over 3 months.

And, Ugly Sweater Milk Stout, made by Parallel 49, awesome but smooth dark beer.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Zd cabernet 08. Vanilla, oak, smooth and warm. Really tasty.


----------



## mhenry

Just finished a Hebrew 16th anniv. It was soooo good, I want another but at 16% maybe I shouldn't


----------



## geezr

Okunomatsu Ginjo G2


----------



## quantumcloud509

Hales Ales "el Hefe"


----------



## apicius9

Had some Orangina last night, a nice treat which brings back fond memories of traveling in France during my younger and wilder years  Put some bubbly in the fridge for tonight, Charles de Fere, Cuvee Jean-Louis Blanc de Blanc. Very affordable, the store was out of Gruet and told me I should try this instead. We'll see...

Stefan


----------



## markk

dogfish head Burton Baton


----------



## Jmadams13

markk said:


> dogfish head Burton Baton



That was my choice last night, followed by a 120 to end the evening, lol


----------



## mr drinky

2006 Edouard Chateau Rollat Walla Walla Valley.

k.


----------



## tk59

Conn Valley Vineyards 2004 Napa Reserve cab: Still young and a little rough around the edges. The flavor wasn't really what I expect out of a California cab but I enjoyed it.


----------



## SpikeC

Lagunitas Brown Sugga, finally!!!


----------



## Zwiefel

8-bit Pale Ale...very respectable, light, hoppy ale.


----------



## mr drinky

2009 Tero Estates Cabernet Franc, Walla Walla Valley. It is super tasty. I think this is only the third year of wine production for this winery.

k.


----------



## EdipisReks

whisky sour, heavy on the Highland Park 12 and the egg white.


----------



## Crothcipt

The liqueur store closed early for the holiday. So I walked to the nations worst strip club and asked if they had any wine. Beringer White Merlot is what I chose. Hope it's worth the 7.75.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Crothcipt said:


> The liqueur store closed early for the holiday. So I walked to the nations worst strip club and asked if they had any wine. Beringer White Merlot is what I chose. Hope it's worth the 7.75.



Did they win a national award is or is this just a personal designation?

$7.75...plus cover...plus 2 drink minimum.


----------



## Crothcipt

lol I think I heard that they were voted that some were. No cover, they have a package store next to the "stage area". If you drive up at the right time you can see what stripper is performing.

Btw it's not the worst wine I have drank either.


----------



## Chuckles

New Belgium Shift Lager. Need two dishes to pair in a week. I think it tastes like grapefruit. How about an aquafresh foam with scallops?


----------



## OnTheRoad

Newcastle Brown Ale, quite a bit of it. Thank god for late nights in the kitchen.


----------



## apicius9

Had some fresh baked country bread with truffled liver pate - that called for a 2006 Robert Weil Riesling Auslese. Not the greatest year but drinks very nicely right now.

Stefan


----------



## tk59

Ch. Suduiraut '97. I don't drink dessert wines often but when I do...


----------



## mr drinky

2010 Va Piano Syrah.

k.


----------



## mr drinky

I'm sitting in a Guatemalan hotel (watching the Packer game) drinking a Gallo Cerveza.

k.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Crothcipt said:


> The liqueur store closed early for the holiday. So I walked to the nations worst strip club and asked if they had any wine. Beringer White Merlot is what I chose. Hope it's worth the 7.75.



Great post. I imagine the girls look like the beast in your avatar.


----------



## mr drinky

strip club white merlot...classic.

k.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Full Sail Amber Ale.



mr drinky said:


> I'm sitting in a Guatemalan hotel (watching the Packer game) drinking a Gallo Cerveza.



You sure get around, Mr. Drinky!


----------



## apicius9

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Full Sail Amber Ale.
> 
> You sure get around, Mr. Drinky!



+1

Drinking Whispering Angel, a French Rose. Was recommended to me when they had no Tavel. Don't believe it! Very mediocre wine. 

Stefan


----------



## Miles

Popped open a bottle of Cameron Hughes Zin left over from Thanksgiving and raising a glass to KCMA.


----------



## mhlee

Gentleman Jack and Johnnie Walker Black. To KC. Even though that dude could barely drink!


----------



## heldentenor

A sazerac, made with Michter's US 1 rye.


----------



## GlassEye

Working on Thanksgiving gets me this:


----------



## Zwiefel

Nobilo Marlboro Sauvignon Blanc. I love me some NZ SB!


----------



## markenki

Damilano Marghe Nebbiolo D'Alba 2009.


----------



## mhlee

heldentenor said:


> A sazerac, made with Michter's US 1 rye.



A Sazerac, made with Jefferson rye and an Old Fashioned made with Fighting C*ck at Seven Grand.


----------



## geezr

G. Raphet, Charmes-Chambertin 2003 grand cru.
decanted 1 hour :2thumbsup:


----------



## Crothcipt

JohnnyChance said:


> Did they win a national award is or is this just a personal designation?
> 
> $7.75...plus cover...plus 2 drink minimum.



I asked the person I heard this from. He said it was on a Letterman top 10.


----------



## mhlee

Perfect Manhattan with Rittenhouse.


----------



## jmforge

Weihenstephaner Original yellow beer. Staring lustfully at my last 750ml bottle of Gembloux Abbey ale, but it is late.


----------



## brainsausage

Too much local brews, and Herradura Anejo. Again!


----------



## brainsausage

GlassEye said:


> Working on Thanksgiving gets me this:



Looks like a win to me...


----------



## apicius9

Kiralyudvar Tokaji sec 2005. Had one a while ago that was very nice but this one is clearly over the hill, too oxidized to be enjoyable. Will switch to water.

Stefan


----------



## brainsausage

mr drinky said:


> I'm sitting in a Guatemalan hotel (watching the Packer game) drinking a Gallo Cerveza.
> 
> k.



Are you a 'Company Man' Karring? Should I even be asking that? Why is there a well dressed man outside my window suddenly..?


----------



## brainsausage

apicius9 said:


> Kiralyudvar Tokaji sec 2005. Had one a while ago that was very nice but this one is clearly over the hill, too oxidized to be enjoyable. Will switch to water.
> 
> Stefan



That's unfortunate. Man, I haven't had a decent Tokai in probably 7-8 years.


----------



## quantumcloud509

Dry Fly Vodka


----------



## quantumcloud509

brainsausage said:


> That's unfortunate. Man, I haven't had a decent Tokai in probably 7-8 years.



My wife and I watched a movie about Tokaij when we were still dating where the guy drinks his Tokaij and remembers his previous life as a dog, and have been wanting to try a good one ever since.


----------



## mr drinky

I love Tokaj. And in my past life (before I started monitoring brainsausage's every move), I used to go to Hungary quite a bit and would often bring back a nice bottle of Tokaj (among other bottles) -- but boy were they expensive even in country. Since then, I have never been that impressed with the Tokaj offerings in the US though. To this day, Tiffan's Grande Selection red blend was one of the best bottles I have ever had. Malatinszky is also a good producer. 

k.


----------



## apicius9

I had a few sweet Tokajis but don't remember the producers  In any case, they can be beautiful, almost as good as a German TBA  That said, the bottle that had turned on me was a light, dry Tokaji which makes a beautiful aperitif or companion to fish dishes. From 2005 it was clearly over the hill, that's something to be drunk in the first few years. The sweet ones should keep forever. Well, almost.

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky

Now I am drinking 2009 Efeste Emmy GSM.

k.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

2010 Courtney Behnham Cabernet Sauvignon.


----------



## apicius9

Wild Turkey 101, but not much, gotta get up early in the morning...

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky

apicius9 said:


> Wild Turkey 101, but not much, gotta get up early in the morning...
> 
> Stefan



Sure. I've heard it before...'not much' and I'm going to bed...

k.


----------



## Chuckles

PBR and plenty of them. But fantasizing about everyone's nice reds the whole time.


----------



## mr drinky

2010 Loring Wine Company Durell Vineyard Pinot Noir. 

k.


----------



## apicius9

I would love to drink something, anything really, but I have been sitting on the dang runway for 90 minutes and now we returned to the gate. Will miss my connection and I am really thirsty. And then they complain about unfriendly passengers...

Stefan


----------



## Crothcipt

hard cider my neighbor made. wasn't bad after I filtered it through a clean sock.


----------



## EdipisReks

just some Chivas 12. at my local for $23 a bottle, it's hard to argue with. in a 10 year old Glencairn. the new Glencairns suck.


----------



## dmccurtis

Muskoka Brewery Double Chocolate Cranberry Stout.


----------



## jmforge

Palm Special. I have been REALLY impressed with this St. Bernardus ABT12, but one cannot afford to be impressed like that too often at $18 for a 4 pack of 11.2 ounce bottles.:bigeek:


----------



## JohnnyChance

local moonshine + butternut squash juice + fig & ginger syrup + tiki bitters + egg white + nutmeg, cocktail.


----------



## quantumcloud509

Washington Natural apple juice. Killed 64 fl. oz. while watching Expandables 2.


----------



## mr drinky

2009 Saviah Cellars Une Vallée red blend. 

k.


----------



## apicius9

Yards IPA. When in Philly,...

stefan


----------



## tk59

@the tokaji people: I've also enjoyed them although it's been about a decade since I had one that I REALLY enjoyed. I agree the nice ones are few and far between around here.

2004 Turnbull Napa Cabernet surprisingly structured for a Turnbull. One of my favorites this year. 
2001 Carmenet Copa de Oro Edna Valley Semillon: lovely wine considering it costed $3. Best deal in my lifetime.


----------



## jmforge

Back to Weihenstaphaner lager.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

apicius9 said:


> Yards IPA. When in Philly,...
> 
> stefan



You in Philly?


----------



## apicius9

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> You in Philly?



Job interview. Very slim chances, but they flew me in, so I gave it a shot.

Stefan


----------



## ecchef

Best of luck with that Stefan. I just applied for a job in Philly too.


----------



## scotchef38

Grey goose and Iron brew with lots of ice.


----------



## jmforge

Getting ready to try my first Trappiste Rochefort 10 that I found at Whole Foods her in Dallas. $6.29 for 11.2 ounces. This had BETTER be good!!! Lol


----------



## jmforge

Hmmmm. Good, but not sure if it is better than St. Bernardus at almost $2 less per 33cl bottle.


----------



## Zwiefel

Arrogant Bastard Ale....You're not Worthy. X2. Recently discovered this and have become fond of it.


----------



## mr drinky

2010 Le Mont Domaine Huet Vouvray.

k.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Harviestoun Old Engine Oil Engineers Reserve on draft.


----------



## chinacats

Sierra Nevada Estate Ale
:happymug:


----------



## apicius9

Mmmhh, wondering whether my 97 Huet Le Mont is still alive... Will check out when I get back.

Victoria Hopdevil tonight. Some nice local microbrews in Philly these days.

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky

apicius9 said:


> Mmmhh, wondering whether my 97 Huet Le Mont is still alive... Will check out when I get back.



I think they drink well up to 15 years, so you are right around the peak. I would drink it soon though. Just FYI, Huet winemaker Noel Pinguet is done, so 2011 is the last year of getting his wines. Of course Huet will go on with a different winemaker.

k.


----------



## mr drinky

2011 Pinot Noir A.P. Vin Rancho Ontiveros Vineyard. 

Btw, I had to laugh as I paged up in this thread. It looks as if about five or so of us are drinking for the team 

k.


----------



## Von blewitt

Thomas Cooper's selection celebration ale. 150th anniversary of a family owned brewery. Very nice!


----------



## jmforge

Back to St. Bernardus Abt 12, this time in the 750 ml bottle. Good stuff! If this stuff is the lesser alternative to Westy 12, I am going to have some of my Belgian friends pay a visit to the monastery before my next visit. :hungry:


----------



## brainsausage

Maine Beer Co. 'Spring Peeper'. And as always- Herradura Anejo.


----------



## mr drinky

Rotie Cellars 2010 Homage.

k.


----------



## Mike9

A nice Malbec tonight and I bought a great local Cab Fanc to go with the standing rib I'm making on Christmas. Hell for $4.99/lb I can't NOT make standing rib - LOL Besides I need something to use this Dexter on -


----------



## apicius9

mr drinky said:


> I think they drink well up to 15 years, so you are right around the peak. I would drink it soon though. Just FYI, Huet winemaker Noel Pinguet is done, so 2011 is the last year of getting his wines. Of course Huet will go on with a different winemaker.
> 
> k.



Thanks K., I didn't know about the change of the wine maker. Gotta drink it soon, then. With the holidays coming up, there should be occasion.

Waiting for a forgotten Luzon 2004 from Jumilla to warm up a bit from the wine fridge temp. A bit old but at 14.5% and as robust as I remember it, I hope it will still be fine. - Just had a few sips, it's actually better than I remember it 

Stefan


----------



## jmforge

Last night, actually. Westmalle tripel and Hofbrau dunkels.


----------



## bikehunter

Umm...does it reflect anything special about this forum that this thread has over 1400 replies?? LOL


----------



## mr drinky

I think a good and proper reflection of this forum would have it more at 5,000 

k.


----------



## jmforge

Slackers!!!


mr drinky said:


> I think a good and proper reflection of this forum would have it more at 5,000
> 
> k.


----------



## Crothcipt

1400 in just over a year. That seems low. Now if it was 5k or over that would say more.


----------



## mhenry

I am doing a Double/Lucky Bastard side by side


----------



## chinacats

Torpedo ala Sierra Nevada!


----------



## sachem allison

Homemade hooch


----------



## jmforge

Drinking Orval, eating cheap azz Alouette garlic and herb cheese by-product spread on Club crackers and watching Rachel McAdams show a little of her rather nice booty on Netflix. Life is good, I tell you!:biggrin:


----------



## jmforge

So whatcha brewin in the back stoop of your semi-fashionable walk up, my friend? :hungry:


sachem allison said:


> Homemade hooch


----------



## sachem allison

I'm working on getting my liquor brand up and running. Talking to investors now and am in the process of copy righting and trademarking recipes and logos on my Chili pepper brandy


----------



## sachem allison

******* said:


> So whatcha brewin in the back stoop of your semi-fashionable walk up, my friend? :hungry:



I live in Jamaica, nothing fashionable in this neighborhood.


----------



## jmforge

It's Jamaica, mon!!!! Oh wait.......you mean Queens. Nevermind. :lol2:


sachem allison said:


> I live in Jamaica, nothing fashionable in this neighborhood.


----------



## heldentenor

Keep us posted--I'll take half a case as soon as it's available. 



sachem allison said:


> I'm working on getting my liquor brand up and running. Talking to investors now and am in the process of copy righting and trademarking recipes and logos on my Chili pepper brandy


----------



## sachem allison

Mano and Marko have tried it and I think they are fans.


----------



## apicius9

Embruix de Vall Llach 2002, nice wine from the Priorat in Spain. Needs to warm a touch more but seems as good as I remember it. My last bottle.

Stefan


----------



## ecchef

Maker's Mark. It's free.


----------



## jmforge

Free is oft times good, but free AND good is mo' betta!!!!!:biggrin:


ecchef said:


> Maker's Mark. It's free.


----------



## mr drinky

apicius9 said:


> Embruix de Vall Llach 2002, nice wine from the Priorat in Spain.



I need some Priorat surging through my veins right now too. 

k.


----------



## l r harner

weyerbocher old heathen
yum


----------



## SpikeC

Terminal Gravity "Festivale" followed by Lagunitas "Brown Shugga". Beer is good!


----------



## brainsausage

Founder's Breakfast Stout


----------



## apicius9

1999 Schweikart Godramsteiner Muenzberg Gewuerztraminer Eiswein - say that fast three times. Liquid gold, sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do. Should have some ripe Alsatian Muenster cheese with it but there isn't any within at least 5,000 miles...

Stefan


----------



## jmforge

Back to Palm tonight. Laying off he uber pricey beer for a day.:biggrin:


----------



## mr drinky

apicius9 said:


> 1999 Schweikart Godramsteiner Muenzberg Gewuerztraminer Eiswein - say that fast three times. Liquid gold, sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do. Should have some ripe Alsatian Muenster cheese with it but there isn't any within at least 5,000 miles...
> 
> Stefan



Stefan,

Your drinking choices/patterns as of late are one that suggest you might be moving and don't want to travel with a bunch of wine you have been saving. Just seems like it to me. You should have seen the wines I started downing before I got divorced from wife v.1. That was some good stuff. 

k.


----------



## jmforge

Gulden Draak. A bit different than the quads and quite nice. 10.5% alcohol but no real "bite". I don't do ratings couldn't tell you what kind of fruit I taste, etc, but the first thing that popped into my head was that it tasted a bit like what you might expect a dark version Duvel to taste in that it has that kind of bright, slightly dry brut champagne like note to it..


----------



## apicius9

mr drinky said:


> Stefan,
> 
> Your drinking choices/patterns as of late are one that suggest you might be moving and don't want to travel with a bunch of wine you have been saving. Just seems like it to me. You should have seen the wines I started downing before I got divorced from wife v.1. That was some good stuff.
> 
> k.



Sounds like what I did before I left Germany  Part of it is to reduce the stash a bit and regroup (only a 50 bottle fridge at this point, anyway), I will move again in 2 weeks but only within town. But to be honest, part is also that I had a few people around me die this year, and I decided that rather than waiting for a special day I might as well make a day special by opening a good bottle, who knows what will be in a week or two...

No wine tonight, but looking forward to a couple of bottles of Dead Guy Ale while packing boxes again. Good thing I still hadn't unpacked all of them from the last move...

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky

I haven't drunk in three days, and I won't have time tomorrow either. What's a man to do?

k.


----------



## jmforge

Drink 4 times as much on Friday?:lol2:


mr drinky said:


> I haven't drunk in three days, and I won't have time tomorrow either. What's a man to do?
> 
> k.


----------



## jmforge

I had my first Chimay blond. I have found a second Belgian strong golden ale/tripel that I really like along with Duvel. Some of the others, not so much. The Westmalle tripel was okay IMO, but I really didn't like the Leffe blond that much, especially compared to their brown. With that said, I think that I agree with some of the reviewers when they say that Duvel is in a class by itself when it comes to thermonuclear yellow beer from Belgium.:lol2:


----------



## jmforge

Trappistes Rochefort 10. Yeah, I am going to con some of my friends in Belgium and northern France into going by the Abbey of St. Sixtus and picking up some Westvleteren 12 before my next trip over there,


----------



## SpikeC

Squatters Hop Rising, a double IPA, surprisingly well balanced with a nice malty body.


----------



## geezr

Azithromycin and lots of water :angry2:


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Kokanee Gold amber lager, while hand finishing, and etching...


----------



## jmforge

I just proposed a deal to my buddy in Lille. I told him to call the Saint Sixtus abbey every two motnhs between now and the next Gembloux knife show and order a case of Westvleteren 12........and have his wife call too!!!! If he can do it, we gonna have us a best beer in the whole wide world PAR-TAY come next November!!!!:lol2:


----------



## brainsausage

Laphroig with a splash of h2o, and Maine Brewing Company 'Peeper'


----------



## jmforge

Switched over to Weihenstphaner Korbinian. Very Germanic compared to the Belgium darks I have been drinking of late. No extra sugar to be fond here.


----------



## apicius9

Drinking a malt beverage tonight. Ommegang Seduction, a 'Belgian Style Porter'. Not bad, I am usually very conservative when it comes to adding stuff to beer (raspberries?.. Paleeeeese!), but this is anther one where, of all things, a little chocolate works well. Never would have thought that.

Stefan


----------



## Mingooch

Anyone outthere lucky enough to get some of that small batch of Westvleteren 12 that made it to the USA? They didnt sell it in NJ, god I want some of that.


----------



## The Edge

Drinking Dogfish Head Raison D'Etre, and after that will have a Dogfish Head 90 minute Imperial IPA.


----------



## jmforge

Not for $85 a 4 pack. I don't care how good it is.....now at 40 Euros a case, which is still pretty freakin' pricey for Belgium, i will try to sneak a 6 pack back in the country after I drink the other 18 bottles over there. :biggrin:


Mingooch said:


> Anyone outthere lucky enough to get some of that small batch of Westvleteren 12 that made it to the USA? They didnt sell it in NJ, god I want some of that.


----------



## Mingooch

I would gladly pay that to try it, plus the glasses with it were nice too. Does anyone on here live in Belgium? If so, would u be willing to get and ship a case? I would gladly pay for it. Love a good beer


----------



## jmforge

You can only get one case or 24 .33l bottles per car license plate and phone number every two months and you pick up your case at the gates of the monastery. The sometimes have some at a higher price at the gift shop next door, but it goes quickly. You used to be able to get 10 every two months, but that was before all of the beer mags and webstires started writing about it. The monks are just that....monks. They have no interesting in making more money. The only reason that they made this extra batch was because they needed to pay for some major renovation at the monastery including a new roof from what I read. I guess that is a really long winded way of saying that you would have to have a REALLY good Belgian friend who doesn't drink beer, which i do. Plus, i always bring him stuf from the US that he would nromally pay 2-3 times as much for, so he owes me.:lol2:


Mingooch said:


> I would gladly pay that to try it, plus the glasses with it were nice too. Does anyone on here live in Belgium? If so, would u be willing to get and ship a case? I would gladly pay for it. Love a good beer


----------



## dmccurtis

Nøgne Ø Underlig Jul.


----------



## jmforge

Trappiste Rochefort 8....they were out of 10.:biggrin: it's pretty good. I know it has other more subtle flavors, but this stuff fits the "liquid bread" desription to a T.....and good bread too.:doublethumbsup:


----------



## jmforge

Gulden Drak


----------



## stereo.pete

I am enjoying an Illusione "68" with a few drams of Crown Royal...


----------



## quantumcloud509

Cinna-mint tea with 20mg of valerian root extract.


----------



## scotchef38

Crabbies ginger beer topped with some in-law irritation.


----------



## playford

Last night was a grolsch, two sam adams and a swift buffalo trace.

first neat bourbon for me, interesting one, oddly similar to a lot of the aged rums I drink with that fruit/sweet/smoke taste.

Almost like a mixture between a rum and scotch.


----------



## mr drinky

scotchef38 said:


> Crabbies ginger beer topped with some in-law irritation.



'tis the season for in-law irritation. 80+ proof 'medication' does seem to relieve some of the symptoms. 

k.


----------



## mr drinky

Free airport-lounge white wine, but I bought a split of Duckhorn merlot for my layover in Atlanta.

k.


----------



## The hekler

Starting off the 4 day weekend right dram of Laphroaig, Glenlivet Nádurra, and finishing off with some Aberlour A'bunadh.


----------



## Eric

Macallan 12 yr.


----------



## jmforge

I think that I will go with the Rochefort 8


----------



## jmforge

Actually went with Fullers ESB for a little change of pace.


----------



## Jmadams13

Our bistro/brewpub just started carrying Allegro wines. Drinking a Trio. A blend of three pa Merlots. Very nice and smooth. Just dry enough


----------



## quantumcloud509

Brewed valerian root and melatonin with a touch of local honey from my uncle.


----------



## scotchef38

mr drinky said:


> 'tis the season for in-law irritation. 80+ proof 'medication' does seem to relieve some of the symptoms.
> 
> k.


Only supposed to be here a week ,now on day 9.Absinthe could be the key.


----------



## Jmadams13

^ a little bit of Booker Noe was my "relive"


----------



## JohnnyChance

Jefferson's Reserve Very Old Very Small Batch and Sierra Nevada Narwhal Imperial Stout on draft.


----------



## jmforge

Nice. Were you able to score a bottle of the Presidential Select?


JohnnyChance said:


> Jefferson's Reserve Very Old Very Small Batch and Sierra Nevada Narwhal Imperial Stout on draft.


----------



## jmforge

Rochefort 8


----------



## mc2442

I laughed when I saw this was up to 151 pages


----------



## jimbob

New years means frozen margaritas for us. Starts off with basic fresh berries etc, but winds up with some interesting concoctions. Last years triumph was a thai margarita. Lemongrass, galangal coriander etc. It worked, well only maybe to us at the time.....


----------



## quantumcloud509

Blue Moon


----------



## JohnnyChance

******* said:


> Nice. Were you able to score a bottle of the Presidential Select?



Not yet. My GM is trying to procure one for me. Our distributor only had two bottles of the VO,VSB left so getting the Presidential Select may not happen.


----------



## jmforge

Try as best you can, We are getting to the point where there will be no more of that old stock from the Stitzel-Weller distillery again. The 15 year old Van Winkle has been made in Frankfort at Buffalo Trace for a couple of years now.


JohnnyChance said:


> Not yet. My GM is trying to procure one for me. Our distributor only had two bottles of the VO,VSB left so getting the Presidential Select may not happen.


----------



## jmforge

St. Bernardus, the variety pack with the free chalice.:lol2:


----------



## quantumcloud509

Wife is prego but wanted beer. We got some nonalcoholic beer from Holland. after about a third of the way down one, I threw the whole 6 pack away...it was awesome. Shell have to wait 6 more months and we are gonna get LIT.


----------



## jmforge

She have have ONE beer! Fetal alcohol syndome is most typically associated with ALCOHOLICS. :wink:


quantumcloud509 said:


> Wife is prego but wanted beer. We got some nonalcoholic beer from Holland. after about a third of the way down one, I threw the whole 6 pack away...it was awesome. Shell have to wait 6 more months and we are gonna get LIT.


----------



## Jmadams13

Its not night, but I'm having a Founders Reds Rye with my lunch


----------



## jmforge

Samuel Smith Imperial Stout


----------



## quantumcloud509

Jmadams13 said:


> Its not night, but I'm having a Founders Reds Rye with my lunch



+1 

Meyers Rum. Straight.


----------



## jeff1

Hmmm, Hendricks or Ron Zaccapa I'm feeling


----------



## chinacats

Maker's Mark w/ honey and lemon chaser

:curse:


----------



## El Pescador

rum and coconut water...not bad.


----------



## Dusty

Thomas cooper's selection celebration ale, after a half hour bike ride home in fourty two degree (108f) sunshine. Drinking at home in a cold shower. Awesome.


----------



## sachem allison

taliskers 1975. 25 yr old. good lord!


----------



## apicius9

******* said:


> She have have ONE beer! Fetal alcohol syndome is most typically associated with ALCOHOLICS. :wink:



That's what I thought, but the latest research goes more toward 'every drink could be harmful'. But that's the thing about risk - you might get away with it or you might not.

As for drinks, Coke zero and plenty of water after shlepping boxes and stuff all afternoon. Did I mention how much I hate moving?

Stefan


----------



## Dusty

sachem allison said:


> taliskers 1975. 25 yr old. good lord!



Nice!!!


----------



## jmforge

Lindemans Kriek. I just had a little taste of it because I am using it to make something resembling rabbit in Kriek. I wasn't expecting to like "fruit beer' , but it was kind of interesting. Next time I might buy a 750ml bottle instead of the 500ml one that the Chez Leon recipe calls for and drink the other 250ml for a change of pace. Not bad at all.


----------



## quantumcloud509

Hennessey


----------



## scotchef38

V.B. shortly to be followed by a Moscow Mule.


----------



## Von blewitt

scotchef38 said:


> V.B. shortly to be followed by a Moscow Mule.



Very Best
Vomit Bombs


----------



## jmforge

Chimay red with some Port Salut cheese. Waiting for Mr. Bunny to get done.


----------



## Burl Source

Robitussen.
Damn Cold! I hate winter.


----------



## Jmadams13

******* said:


> Chimay red with some Port Salut cheese. Waiting for Mr. Bunny to get done.



The chimay red is nice. The white is even better if you can find it.


----------



## JBroida

maui brewing co. coconut porter


----------



## jmforge

The Chimay white is one of the two tripels that I have found that I actually like. The other is the St. Bernardus. The Wesmalle tripel was decent, but I like their dubbel better,


Jmadams13 said:


> The chimay red is nice. The white is even better if you can find it.


----------



## mr drinky

A cold damaged Buty semillon sauvignon muscadelle blend. The wine was frozen in transit and the tartaric acid separated out. The first part went into cooking, that latter part my belly. 

k.


----------



## El Pescador

Some unnamed hard cider that my neighbor gave me. Broida got me started now I drink it every chance I get!


----------



## apicius9

JBroida said:


> maui brewing co. coconut porter



:doublethumbsup:

Still unpacking moving boxes. I guess I'll reward myself later tonight, maybe with a Weil Riesling Auslese or something like that. 

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky

Burl Source said:


> Damn Cold! I hate winter.



I love winter, but hate colds. I went sledding three times this week, which is great, but I think I am going to start a thread on cold-weather beverages. 

k.


----------



## brainsausage

What AREN'T I drinking tonight????


----------



## TamanegiKin

Allagash dubbel reserve and Anderson Valley brother David' triple.


----------



## jeff1

St James Rhum Agricole


----------



## quantumcloud509

Pear Brandy


----------



## scotchef38

Von blewitt said:


> Very Best
> Vomit Bombs



Vaginal Backwash is mu fav.


----------



## El Pescador

scotchef38 said:


> Vaginal Backwash is mu fav.



I get stuck drinking VB on Aussie Day. It's a perfect complement to burnt, tough mutton.


----------



## Benuser

Brand Sylvester beer. A small brewery in the south of the Netherlands. They follow the use of the Belgians and Germans not to reduce ingredients like most Dutch producers do, but to add them to find a balance amongst sweet, bitter and sour.


----------



## jmforge

Basic yellow Paulaner lager


----------



## playford

yesterday, bass ale, red wine, drambuie and rounded off with a brewdog joker ipa.

today, orange fanta and a quiet cry.


----------



## TamanegiKin

Gulden Draak and Triple Karmeleit


----------



## Benuser

TamanegiKin said:


> Gulden Draak and Triple Karmeleit


you've been to Flanders??


----------



## TamanegiKin

@Benuser
Nah I've never been.


----------



## Stumblinman

Bushmills and a horrible NY chardonnay


----------



## mr drinky

I'm back in Guatemala hangin' in the hotel room drinking Santa Rita Medalla Real Gran Reserva Carmenere 2009. 

k.


----------



## Jmadams13

Corsindonk sour from '08. Not normally a sour guy, but this I hitting the spot after getting back to work after a week closed


----------



## chinacats

Some Courvoisier VS--just trying to get my head around the taste of Cognac.

Cheers!


----------



## jmforge

Weihenstephaner. Somebody sent a 12 pack of Old ***** Slap Malt Liquor to South Bend tonight.:lol2:


----------



## SpikeC

Boulevard Brewing from Kansas City, "Long Strange Triple". If you like Belgians, this one is a winner!


----------



## Jmadams13

One of my own. A 7.4% imperial blonde. We call it the Leggy Blonde here at the brewery

Our label


----------



## K-Fed

Pilsner urquell


----------



## apicius9

Have to look up that leggy blonde the next time I am in PA! 

It will be Wild Turkey 101 and lots of water for me tonight.

Stefan


----------



## TamanegiKin

SpikeC said:


> Boulevard Brewing from Kansas City, "Long Strange Triple". If you like Belgians, this one is a winner!



I'll have to look for that one. The tripel karmeliet I had the other night was also really good.


----------



## Jmadams13

We are in hanover. Warehouse bistro and brewpub. Our brewery is called Warehouse Craft Brewing. It's just two of us, but our beers have already won a few awards and we started supplying a few local bars. If you ever make it here, ANYONE HERE!! its on me! Or any of ours!!


----------



## Mingooch

Got some Chimay 150th anniversary, seems like a winner. Very nice beer


----------



## Jmadams13

That is a good one. Drank that last week. Not as good as their white, but still very very nice.


----------



## dmccurtis

Blanton's Single Barrel.


----------



## jmforge

Westmalle dubbel


----------



## GlassEye

******* said:


> Nice. Were you able to score a bottle of the Presidential Select?



I really need to remember to try finding some of that.


----------



## TamanegiKin

Franziskaner dunkel.


----------



## mhlee

Last night: 2002 Volker Eisele Cabernet Sauvignon. This was the second bottle of this wine that I've had recently. The first bottle I had abouth 9 months ago or so seemed a little tired, with a lack of fruit, lack of mouthfeel and density; it was a little thin and somewhat unbalanced. 

However, this bottle was beautiful! Although the nose had a touch of green pepper that I dislike tremendously, the wine had beautiful balance, ripe fruit, although not as fruit forward as when I initially had this wine upon release as I recall, smooth tannins, very nice mouthfeel and medium density, with a touch of earth and a really elegant finish. The best part was sharing this wine with fellow KKF members.


----------



## jmforge

Saison Dupont. Definitely a case of a food or beverage that tastes better than it smells. :biggrin:


----------



## Jmadams13

******* said:


> Saison Dupont. Definitely a case of a food or beverage that tastes better than it smells. :biggrin:



I thought it smelled quite good, but I have a soft spot for the farmhouse ales. 

Tonight was my own again. My first oatmeal stout.


----------



## jmforge

Smells like the bottom of a roasting pan that has sat in the sink overnight without washing. Tastes pretty darn good.


Jmadams13 said:


> I thought it smelled quite good, but I have a soft spot for the farmhouse ales.
> 
> Tonight was my own again. My first oatmeal stout.


----------



## crimedog72

Macallan 12yo


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

I'm pretty excited my first $35 wine. Rombauer 2008 merlot, I like it and very smooth, but not sure if it's better than a $12 bottle.


----------



## TamanegiKin

North coast old rasputin, corsendonk dubbel and chimay grand reserve


----------



## apicius9

Water. Need a clear head in the morning. 

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky

I'm not entirely sure...

k..


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

El Dorado 12 yr


----------



## Dusty

Finlandia and apple juice, watching cricket, polishing a knife, and its daytime.


----------



## jmforge

Gulden Draak


----------



## apicius9

All that water yesterday to be clear in the head for a phone interview this morning but it still wasn't my best one. So, I might as well go back to drinking something. Have to go hunting in my fridge, but I am thinking Huet Vouvray sec right now...

Stefan


----------



## jeff1

37c day. It has to be James Squires golden ale and probably a Hendricks G&T


----------



## JohnnyChance

Two Roads Double IPA
George Dickel #12
High West "Son of Bourye"


----------



## crimedog72

Aberlour A'bunadh. first try, I like it a lot.


----------



## sachem allison

connemara turf mor, peaty!


----------



## TamanegiKin

St. Bernardus triple and Lost Abbey lost and found ale. 
I really dug the north coast old rasputin barrel aged I had last night.


----------



## scotchef38

Budejovicky Budvar.King of Beers.


----------



## mr drinky

scotchef38 said:


> Budejovicky Budvar.King of Beers.



I have great memories of Budvar -- and on some nights no memories were recorded either 

As for me, I am drinking a Brian Benson 2008 Mr. Mister Merlot. 

k.


----------



## Zwiefel

uuuuhhhhh....Smirnoff Ice. :O Every once in a while...


----------



## JohnnyChance

High West "Son of Bourye" again, because, well, I haven't finished off the bottle yet.


----------



## mr drinky

mr drinky said:


> I have great memories of Budvar -- and on some nights no memories were recorded either
> 
> As for me, I am drinking a Brian Benson 2008 Mr. Mister Merlot.
> 
> k.



Just opened an A. P. Vin 2011 Pinot. The Benson was better but it took a couple hours of air.

k.


----------



## TamanegiKin

Piraat ale


----------



## Chuckles

Buffalo Trace


----------



## quantumcloud509

Kraken Rum


----------



## Mingooch

Due to football, drinking almost everything. Have some Ron Zacapa 23 anos. Some home brew that I made. Mad Elf, chimay 150th anniversary, corsendonk xmas ale and whatever friends bring for football.


----------



## mr drinky

Lost Trout Brown Ale. It is a micro brew where I live. Of course, my two-year-old thought it was more useful for her Polly Pocket toys. 

k.


----------



## El Pescador

Zwiefel said:


> uuuuhhhhh....Smirnoff Ice. :O Every once in a while...



Careful...that stuff's the gateway drug for Crystal Meth


----------



## jmforge

Le Trappe quad. Considering that they are the new kid on the block as far as the actual Trappist monastery breweries and the only one outside of Belgium, the brethren from the Netherlands did a rather nice job on this stuff.:doublethumbsup:


----------



## TamanegiKin

El Pescador said:


> Careful...that stuff's the gateway drug for Crystal Meth



Ha! That is pure gold Pesky.


----------



## TamanegiKin

Oh yes and tonight I'm having La Chouffe golden ale. 
Haven't had it in a few years.


----------



## jmforge

Back to old reliable, St. Bernardus Abt 12.


----------



## mhlee

Recently, Jefferson's 10 Year Straight Rye Whiskey. Not as spicy as Rittenhouse or other Rye Whiskeys, but smoother and balanced.


----------



## jmforge

mhlee said:


> Recently, Jefferson's 10 Year Straight Rye Whiskey. Not as spicy as Rittenhouse or other Rye Whiskeys, but smoother and balanced.


 They are making some VERY good rye whiskey in Kentucky these days. Another funky little brew that you might want to try is the Berheims pure wheat whiskey.


----------



## sachem allison

last bottle of the 87 Chateau Margaux


----------



## Chuckles

Was gonna post but I'm not going anywhere near that. :bigeek:


----------



## quantumcloud509

Kraken. Im a pirate.


----------



## apicius9

sachem allison said:


> last bottle of the 87 Chateau Margaux



aahh, the good life... 

ice water with lemon tonight. 

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky

sachem allison said:


> last bottle of the 87 Chateau Margaux



Celebrating those socks are you  How was it?

k.


----------



## quantumcloud509

Kraken again...daiimn, my rum intake is up this week. 3rd 5th and its only Thursday. Luckily wife returns from the other side of the state tomorrow so I can stop drinking so much


----------



## Iceman91

Hudson four grain bourbon tonight

Mike


----------



## markk

Boulevard long strange tripel


----------



## Customfan

Rogue Dead Guy Ale
Oregon Brewed!

:beer:


----------



## dmccurtis

Laphroiag Quarter Cask.


----------



## chinacats

Glenlivet...12...neat...


----------



## chinacats

sorry repeat...too much glenlivet :lol2:


----------



## jmforge

Westmalle dubbel 750ml


----------



## mr drinky

2002 Argyle Extended Tirage sparkling wine. 

k.


----------



## jmforge

Regular length tirage not good enough for ya?


mr drinky said:


> 2002 Argyle Extended Tirage sparkling wine.
> 
> k.


----------



## Jmadams13

Troegs Nugget Nector... Nuff said


----------



## mr drinky

Seven Hills Ciel du Cheval Red. 

k.


----------



## Igasho

Crown Royal & Diet Coke


----------



## l r harner

DFH 60 min but has midis touch with dinner and an arrogant bastard during the game


----------



## jmforge

Gulden Draak and pate. You know that you are in for a fun evening when you look at the label on a food product and the first four listed ingredients in descending order are pork fat, pork liver, water and pork!!!:hungry:


----------



## sachem allison

took about 5 tastings each of 2 new batches of hooch.


----------



## Jmadams13

Do love me some bastard too Butch. You should come back to the bistro now that the micro brewery is open upstairs. Think you'd enjoy out beers


----------



## jmforge

Rochefort 8


----------



## mc2442

Just another voice for Aarogant Bastard ale. Have a couple in the fridge, but had some over the weekened on Amtrak between SD and Orange County.


----------



## Zwiefel

Woodchuck Granny Smith Hard Cider. Not my favorite hard cider--which is Strongbow--but certainly respectable.


----------



## stereo.pete




----------



## chinacats

Pisgah Brewing Organic Pale Ale (Black Mountain, NC)...my favorite east coast pale. All their beers are organic and delicious.


----------



## Jmadams13

stereo.pete said:


>



Same thing here. 1 of them, then I switched to the 2 year old Founders Devil Dancer I had in the fridge. 15% of yummy, lol. I've been on a founders kick lately. Well, always actually, lol


----------



## Vertigo

Crispy duck with huckleberry bbq sauce, fried okra with Louisiana tartar, halibut tacos with anise slaw and rice balls, wagyu burger with country bacon and caramelized onions, peanut butter bomb mousse, and two Black Butte Porters. Can't.Freaking.Move.


----------



## mhlee

2007 Volker Eisele Cabernet Sauvignon.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Vertigo said:


> Crispy duck with huckleberry bbq sauce, fried okra with Louisiana tartar, halibut tacos with anise slaw and rice balls, wagyu burger with country bacon and caramelized onions, peanut butter bomb mousse, and two Black Butte Porters. Can't.Freaking.Move.



Sounds like a last meal on earth feast!


----------



## mr drinky

Vertigo said:


> Crispy duck with huckleberry bbq sauce, fried okra with Louisiana tartar, halibut tacos with anise slaw and rice balls, wagyu burger with country bacon and caramelized onions, peanut butter bomb mousse, and two Black Butte Porters. Can't.Freaking.Move.



I feel fatter just reading that post.

k.


----------



## Vertigo

mr drinky said:


> I feel fatter just reading that post.
> 
> k.



I didn't eat for two days after and I *still* feel gross. LMAO. Was delicious though.


----------



## quantumcloud509

Midnight Blue from the New Mexico Tea Company. My favorite teasane.


----------



## GlassEye

Wild Turkey 12y


----------



## jeff1

As much as possible, Its been one of those days


----------



## playford

sachem allison said:


> last bottle of the 87 Chateau Margaux



woah. NICE.


----------



## playford

Zwiefel said:


> Woodchuck Granny Smith Hard Cider. Not my favorite hard cider--which is Strongbow--but certainly respectable.



funny that was the first booze i ever drank away from home. The old 2ltr special in a park. Ah a mispent youth lol


----------



## Mike9

A nice Toscana - not bad at all.


----------



## playford

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/252772_10151318129637155_5563118_n.jpg

so basically want this too lol


----------



## TamanegiKin

Drakes jolly rodger barleywine for the first time last night.
Really dug it and tonight it'll probably be Great Devide Old Ruffian.
Anyone order beer online from a place they'd recommend? The one time I ordered a 24 of left hand milk Stout I lost a handful of beers.


----------



## mr drinky

TamanegiKin said:


> Drakes jolly rodger barleywine for the first time last night.
> Really dug it and tonight it'll probably be Great Devide Old Ruffian.
> Anyone order beer online from a place they'd recommend? The one time I ordered a 24 of left hand milk Stout I lost a handful of beers.



If my clock is right, it is 11:47 your time and you are already thinking about what you will be drinking tonight. Very good sir. 

k.


----------



## TamanegiKin

mr drinky said:


> If my clock is right, it is 11:47 your time and you are already thinking about what you will be drinking tonight. Very good sir.
> 
> k.



Ha it sure is. 
Only slightly looking forward to the end of the day.


----------



## SpikeC

Bridgeport Old Knucklehead, No 013. Yum!


----------



## GlassEye

Glenfiddich 15, I already know this next week is going to require a stop at the liquor store.


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Kokanee Gold Amber Lager

Goes great with Oxycontin!


----------



## Zwiefel

Italian cream soda...with black cherry vanilla vodka.


----------



## Vertigo

PierreRodrigue said:


> Goes great with Oxycontin!


Stay away from them grinders tonight, Bear! :lol2:


----------



## knyfeknerd

Zima Bitches!!!
Just kidding, I don't think they even make that shite any more. I do have some vintage contraband cans of 4Loko somewhere.........


----------



## Jmadams13

One of my own again. Passive Aggressive Pale Ale dry hopped with Citra.


----------



## apicius9

Gotta rejection letter today for the job in Philly that I really wanted. Will pick up some local ale and Wild Turkey on the way home... Don't expect me to answer mails early tomorrow morning.

Stefan


----------



## Customfan

:angel2:


----------



## Zwiefel

Jmadams13 said:


> One of my own again. Passive Aggressive Pale Ale dry hopped with Citra.



mmmmmm....dry hopped.....loves me some dry hopping....or a hopback....or both....


----------



## stereo.pete

Old Fashioned!


----------



## mr drinky

apicius9 said:


> Gotta rejection letter today for the job in Philly that I really wanted...
> 
> Stefan



That sucks man. I was just thinking about you the other day and wondering what was up. I'll pile on a glass or two extra wine for you too. 

k.


----------



## mr drinky

Chateau Puech-Haut Saint Drezery 2010. 

k.


----------



## chinacats

Glenlivet 16 Nadurra...


----------



## El Pescador

Sidecars. It's a perfect drink for the rain.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Jefferson's Presidential Reserve 18 yr Old


----------



## sachem allison

mr drinky said:


> Celebrating those socks are you  How was it?
> 
> k.



lol. Just, thought why the hell not, it wasn't doing me any good sitting in that bottle taunting me. I had to teach it some manners. Show it whose boss. Very tasty. I shoulda let it breath a little more and frankly, I was in the wrong place when I drank it. I shoulda been anywhere else but, here. I don't know if that makes sense. I should have shared it. Oh well.


----------



## sachem allison

A very dry Brooklyn Gin Martini extra olives. Not bad, a little overpriced but, not bad.


----------



## mr drinky

sachem allison said:


> I should have shared it. Oh well.



I leave most my best bottles for sharing. I fully understand.

k.


----------



## mhlee

2009 Castle Rock Pinot Noir Central Coast.


----------



## marc4pt0

enjoyed an amazing glass of 2002 25th anniversary duckhorn. don't recall getting as excited over a glass of red in quite some time. must have been apparent,as my business partner just handed over a half-bottle from his collection,which now resides in mine. with the wife pregnant, weboth noticed that the collection is actually Growing.
my drinking buddy is on hiatus...


----------



## Igasho

The best beer I've had to date. Wheaty sharp to start, little creaminess, then wham vanilla overtones kick in


----------



## chefwatson

Guess this is a little more of what am I drinking today, but Isle of Jura 16 and Hop Devil


----------



## GlassEye

O'Fallon Smoked Porter


----------



## Mike9

I found a delicious local hard cider today and am enjoying that tonight.


----------



## GlassEye

ginger ale and bourbon


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Some Kiwi sauvignon blanc. Damn good stuff.


----------



## mhlee

2002 Bollinger Grand Annee Champagne.


----------



## stereo.pete




----------



## stereo.pete




----------



## TamanegiKin

Can't find that brown shugga in my area, everyone is sold out.


----------



## SpikeC

Ya, it went really fast, they didn't make all that much of it.:curse:


----------



## TamanegiKin

Score, I just lucked out and found a place that had one six pack left.


----------



## mr drinky

Let me preface this by saying: I should not be drinking anything tonight. I think my body just metabolized out the last ounces of booze from the other night. So with that said, I am drinking a Buty Semillon/Sauvignon, Muscadelle blend from Walla Walla.

k.


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Buckley's Mixture...


----------



## quantumcloud509

Bob Evans Honey Bourbon mmmmmmm this stuff is so good for $17/ 5th cant go wrong. Wife bought it to make some pecan pie and I made sure the rest of the bottle didnt go to waste.


----------



## TheDispossessed

been digging an easy/lazy mix of gin and san pellegrino limonatas after my lunch shifts. 2oz gin and a 12oz can, maybe a piece of mint if you got it. probably more of a summer ride but it's damn tasty!


----------



## Jmadams13

I just picked up my case of HopSlam Pete. So delicious, but unfortunately Hanover only gets three cases for the district. Stupid PA laws, One case to a local pub, one case to case outlet, and one case to me (insert evil laugh). And that brown sugga is amazing. Not really to much bad from Lagunitas though. I enjoyed a Roger Wilco Foxtrot from them the other night.


----------



## JohnnyChance

High West Very Rare Rocky Mountain Rye 21yr


----------



## GlassEye

Jmadams13 said:


> I just picked up my case of HopSlam Pete. So delicious, but unfortunately Hanover only gets three cases for the district. Stupid PA laws, One case to a local pub, one case to case outlet, and one case to me (insert evil laugh).



I walked past a big stack of Hopslam the other day, it is pretty easy to get here.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Clown Shoes Brown Angel


----------



## mr drinky

2009 Booker Alchemist. I couldn't find another Dirt Worshipper, so this one was the substitute. It is mighty tasty. 

k.


----------



## apicius9

Willet Pot Still Reserve KY Bourbon. Nice but doesn't blow me away, have it on the rocks right now, might be better straight up - that's how I tasted it in the store and liked it here.

Stefan


----------



## geezr

J Drouhin 2005 Clos des Mouches w/ pre-boxed miso butterfish bento from Japanese department store - yum !:thumbsup:


----------



## Vertigo

Dr Pepper with a bacon butty. My New Year's Resolution was to apparently die in my 30s.


----------



## K-Fed

A multitude of ballast point brewery's offerings. Smallish servings of course. Really enjoyed the victory at sea porter. Lots of chocolate and coffee notes.


----------



## geezr

L. Jadot Chambertin Clos de Beze 2003 w/ 2 choice take-out Chinese food - WOW!! :spin chair:


----------



## DeepCSweede

Had to have a couple Stella's and finished off with a couple Death's Door gin on rocks. Just seemed right after the day I have had.


----------



## Jmadams13

Another one of last years Founders Devil Dancer to start, then it'll be on to a Bell's HopSlam


----------



## apicius9

geezr said:


> L. Jadot Chambertin Clos de Beze 2003 w/ 2 choice take-out Chinese food - WOW!! :spin chair:



Living quite the life, I see  Glad you are enjoying your wines.

Just water for me tonight, long day tomorrow.

Stefan


----------



## TamanegiKin

Brown shugga and Hop Stoopid.
It's a Lagunitas kind of night.


----------



## Mike9

Local brewery had a cask stout porter today. Something they made the end of summer and it is delicious. I'm using some in a baked onion soup tonight.


----------



## markk

boulevard sixth glass quad. it goes good with chili


----------



## SpikeC

Great Divide Orobelle Belgian style triple. Not bad!


----------



## GlassEye

Just Whittard black tea tonight, thing about picking up some Hopslam tomorrow if I have time.


----------



## mr drinky

2008 Fort Walla Walla Cellars Treaty (red blend). It was really tasty.

k.


----------



## sachem allison

porkslap pale ale ehhh.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Victory Prima Pils 
Sixpoint Brownstone
Butternuts Moo Thunder


----------



## TamanegiKin

Ballast Point Victory at Sea. Yum


----------



## quantumcloud509

Samuel Adams Holiday Porter


----------



## ChiliPepper

Just back from dinner, last day of summer here. Treated myself with crayfish terrine, seared tuna, groper fillet with cannellini beans mousse and an amazing pistachio mille feuille with mint sauce and strawberry sorbet with caramel praline... Had to accompany this with two glasses of white wine: Pinot Gris for the entree and a riesling for the main. Now it's time for a Brunello grappa and a few burps...


----------



## quantumcloud509

ChiliPepper said:


> Just back from dinner, last day of summer here. Treated myself with crayfish terrine, seared tuna, groper fillet with cannellini beans mousse and an amazing pistachio mille feuille with mint sauce and strawberry sorbet with caramel praline... Had to accompany this with two glasses of white wine: Pinot Gris for the entree and a riesling for the main. Now it's time for a Brunello grappa and a few burps...



Go ahead and rub it in.


----------



## Zwiefel

Nyquill and an asthma inhaler


----------



## ChiliPepper

Zwiefel said:


> Nyquill and an asthma inhaler



which vintage your asthma inhaler?


----------



## quantumcloud509

Whole milk! Hopefully some Bob Evans Honey Bourbon later on in the evening.


----------



## mr drinky

ChiliPepper said:


> Now it's time for a Brunello grappa and a few burps...



I love that stuff. What brand? 

Anyhow, I am drinking Domaine Janasse Ctoes du Rhone Village 2010.

k.


----------



## Zwiefel

ChiliPepper said:


> which vintage your asthma inhaler?



niiiiice. it's apparently a multi-vintage, non-varietal blend with a sharp nose, and a 10 second finish...at least my Dr. told me it should take 10 seconds.


----------



## Jmadams13

Campari on the rocks


----------



## apicius9

Not one to drink during the day, but it's Sunday after all. And people tell me, that game is important even though it's not soccer... Will start with a SN Torpedo at half time. 

Stefan


----------



## TamanegiKin

So far it's green flash imperial ipa and St. Bernardus abt12
Still to come Saison Dupont, Goose Island Matilda, Ommegang three philosophers, Allagash white and Tripel Karmeliet.
Yeesh


----------



## Jmadams13

The green flash is great. I liked the Belgian red myself


----------



## GlassEye

Hopslam Ale, was looking forward to it all day.


----------



## TamanegiKin

@jm yea it was tasty, I haven't had anything else from them yet but I'll be looking to pick up that belgian red very soon. 
Thanks for the recommendation
Cheers


----------



## Jmadams13

Also try the palate recker. I think it only comes in 22 bottles tho. Well worth it. It's like 110 ibu's I think. 

I'm doing a HopSlam myself a well


----------



## toddnmd

Flying Dog Raging ***** (Belgian IPA)


----------



## GlassEye

grapefruit, acacia honey, Makers Mark whiskey sour.


----------



## Mingooch

Not drinking it tonight, but finally got 2 bottles of westvletern 12. Cant wait to try it!!!


----------



## JohnnyChance

Stone 12.12.12. Vertical Epic Ale
Ölvisholt Brugghús Lava Smoked Imperial Stout
Helles Schlenkerla Lagerbier
Blanton's Bourbon (meh)
Angel's Envy Bourbon


----------



## quantumcloud509

Dry Fly Vodka


----------



## Stumblinman

Black Bush


----------



## JohnnyChance

Dry Fly Washington Wheat Whiskey (with some aged gouda and black truffle salami, quite nice).


----------



## Lucretia

JohnnyChance said:


> Stone 12.12.12. Vertical Epic Ale
> Ölvisholt Brugghús Lava Smoked Imperial Stout
> Helles Schlenkerla Lagerbier
> Blanton's Bourbon (meh)
> Angel's Envy Bourbon



How's the Vertical Epic? I've got a bottle but haven't gotten around to trying it yet.


----------



## sachem allison

bulliet bourbon


----------



## JohnnyChance

Lucretia said:


> How's the Vertical Epic? I've got a bottle but haven't gotten around to trying it yet.



I had it on draft but it was very good. The Lava smoked imperial was a little nicer, but they are both great. The Stone is much more nuanced, it has a lot going on. I recommend drinking it at cellar temperatures. When mine was poured it was probably 55* and even starting there it got better as it warmed up.


----------



## apicius9

One of these days when only the comfort of meat loaf with gravy and mashed potatoes will do. Having my second Killian's red with it - kind of sad, but that's the best they have on tab. Probably will have a Negra Modelo when I get home and call it a day. 

Stefan


----------



## Lucretia

JohnnyChance said:


> I had it on draft but it was very good. The Lava smoked imperial was a little nicer, but they are both great. The Stone is much more nuanced, it has a lot going on. I recommend drinking it at cellar temperatures. When mine was poured it was probably 55* and even starting there it got better as it warmed up.



Thanks! It may be on tomorrow's menu. Hub's going out to dinner for work, and I will have to sit at home and sip a brew.


----------



## El Pescador

La Messa. Nicer than I thought it would be.


----------



## stereo.pete

sachem allison said:


> bulliet bourbon



I recently discovered this brand of bourbon and I am a fan!


----------



## El Pescador

stereo.pete said:


> I recently discovered this brand of bourbon and I am a fan!



Did a couple of Bulleit manhattans last night. Different but pleasant taste. Will repeat.


----------



## TamanegiKin

North coast barrel aged old raspy and St. Bernardus abt12


----------



## Amon-Rukh

sachem allison said:


> bulliet bourbon



That was me tonight. One of my overall favorites!


----------



## quantumcloud509

Jack+coke, Kraken+ginger ale. Feelin a little twisted.


----------



## El Pescador

$2 pint of Dos Equis with 2 $2 carne asada tacos. My bill was $6. Tough to beat taco tuesdays!


----------



## TamanegiKin

Hopocalypse last night and a little Pranqster tonight


----------



## apicius9

Diet Pepsi and a little Wild Turkey 101 night cap.

Stefan


----------



## SlapChop

Jameson...neat


----------



## TamanegiKin

Trappistes Rochefort 10


----------



## boomchakabowwow

i am babying my liver these days. mis-spent youth with booze and tylenol..no bueno.

but for the day of love, wife and i are sharing some Pinot. 

some lobsters will die also.


----------



## TheDispossessed

equal parts old overholt rye, dolin sweet vermouth, and water on ice with some bitters. lovin' it


----------



## TheDispossessed

also been into sours lately, the rodenbach grand cru is excellent, first tried at monk's kettle in SF.


----------



## mr drinky

2010 Byron Monument Pinot Noir.

k.


----------



## wellminded1

WESTY 12


----------



## mhlee

A splash of Wathen's Bourbon with a few cubes of ice.


----------



## DeepCSweede

I am going to break open a bottle of Tito Vodka with a couple of blue cheese olives. I haven't tried it before but it came highly recommended, so I am game.


----------



## El Pescador

Ballantine's 40yr old. Sometimes I make an exception and drink the blended stuff.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

DeepCSweede said:


> I am going to break open a bottle of Tito Vodka with a couple of blue cheese olives. I haven't tried it before but it came highly recommended, so I am game.


 what did you think of the vodka? i like it. 

i keep a bottle around for cooking. like penne with vodka sauce.


----------



## TamanegiKin

The better half and I had Alesmith my bloody valentine.


----------



## SpikeC

Wasatch "The Devastator" double Bock, in honor of impending Spring!


----------



## mr drinky

Loring white of some sort. A little too oaky for me, but good. 

k.


----------



## Jmadams13

My Hop Knocker IPA. 7.2%. 78ibu, dry hopped with Citra and Simcoe. Grassy as hell, and drinks like a harvest. Best thig about being a brewer, I can drink my own **** after the customers leave


----------



## mhlee

Barrell aged Vieux Carre at Baco Mercat.


----------



## Jmadams13

Yeah...


----------



## Jmadams13

Then...View attachment 13304


----------



## Jmadams13

Then this. 3 year old, malty as ****

View attachment 13305


----------



## Notaskinnychef

going to get off my second OT nightshift here at the hospital and grab something cheesy/meaty and have a beer with it, whatever is in my fridge when i get home. got today off then I start my 4 12 hr shift set sunday...good times


----------



## Igasho

I shouldn't tell you that I had some El Dorado 12 year old rum with a bacon cheese chuck burger from Glenwood meats for dinner last night then Notaskinnychef?


----------



## Notaskinnychef

dammit man, why didn't you get me one? Maybe grab me one for tonight then? Despite living near there, I have never bought anything from Glenwood. Sad i know 

as for the rum, we really need to have a drink, sounds tasty.


----------



## Notaskinnychef

Notaskinnychef said:


> going to get off my second OT nightshift here at the hospital and grab something cheesy/meaty and have a beer with it, whatever is in my fridge when i get home. got today off then I start my 4 12 hr shift set sunday...good times










don't judge me 

at least its a single run 9.5% ice bock................... and its almost 8 am lol


----------



## mhlee

Notaskinnychef said:


> don't judge me
> 
> at least its a single run 9.5% ice bock................... and its almost 8 am lol



Hahahaha!!! I am dying here!!! That is AWESOME.


----------



## dmccurtis

La Trou du Diable La Buteuse triple.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Goose Island Bourbon County Coffee Imperial Stout


----------



## wenus2

JohnnyChance said:


> Goose Island Bourbon County Coffee Imperial Stout



Sounds intriguing.
How was it?


----------



## SpikeC

That bourbon county stuff is really well done!


----------



## Montrachet

Beer: L'Alchimiste Écossaise (Free trad:alchemist Scottish ) Microbrewerie Montreal area.


----------



## playford

A bar I frequent just started stocking this...Clotworthy Dobbin Porter 5.0% ABV, It's barrelled in kegs from cooley whiskey distillery (kilbeggan, greenore, tyrconnell, connemara)

made by these guys down the ways from me, http://www.whitewaterbrewery.com/index.php/beers

I can't wait to get a go at this, sounds beaut.


----------



## Customfan

Dry Sack - Oloroso, Sherry.
Solera Especial


----------



## TamanegiKin

A few friends and I are enjoying Hennepin, Maharaja, Victory at Sea, Mischief, Double Bastard and Saison Brett.
A good night for sure.


----------



## chefwatson

Hacienda de Chihuahua Sotol and Arrogant Bastard


----------



## TamanegiKin

Saison Rue


----------



## Jmadams13

My own Belgian blonde. We call it the Leggy Blonde, 7.2% of Belgium goodness


----------



## Notaskinnychef

just about to get off nightshift, so I have an expresso stout sitting in the fridge waiting for me for when i get off work


----------



## GlassEye

McClelland's Islay


----------



## mhlee

2009 Justin Cabernet Sauvignon


----------



## JohnnyChance

Two Roads Ol' Factory Pils


----------



## apicius9

Just had a glass of milk (1%).

Stefan


----------



## Jmadams13

Buffalo Trace, with Pepsi. Very very nice after a double. Kinda wish I had this last week


----------



## wenus2

JohnnyChance said:


> Two Roads Ol' Factory Pils



HA, clever name.

Lagunitas IPA for me.


----------



## ecchef

Hakushu 18. Sparingly.


----------



## mr drinky

Customfan said:


> Dry Sack - Oloroso



My doctor diagnosed me with that a few years ago.

k.


----------



## Jmadams13

View attachment 13537


Wow. Great IPA


----------



## sachem allison

New batch of Mandarin spice flavored hooch. This ones my retirement plan.


----------



## mr drinky

Oh, man after a very uncelebrated b-day. I finally was able to to get the small round hole of alcohol into me. I am drinkin some Byron (Central Coast CA) and before that I had some Va Piano from Walla Walla.

k.


----------



## apicius9

mr drinky said:


> Oh, man after a very uncelebrated b-day. I finally was able to to get the small round hole of alcohol into me. I am drinkin some Byron (Central Coast CA) and before that I had some Va Piano from Walla Walla.
> 
> k.



Looks like I missed your birthday, so I'll just refill my glass of Wild Turkey 101, speak a toast in your general direction, and then go to bed. After 2 glasses of that stuff (and a bit of Austrian Riesling with dinner), sleep should come easy...

Stefan


----------



## stephenblake

hendricks over ice


----------



## mr drinky

apicius9 said:


> Looks like I missed your birthday, so I'll just refill my glass of Wild Turkey 101, speak a toast in your general direction, and then go to bed. After 2 glasses of that stuff (and a bit of Austrian Riesling with dinner), sleep should come easy...
> 
> Stefan




Thank you sir, I appreciate it. And tonight I drank a Demetria (Central Coast), Booker (Paso), Mumm Napa, and Brian Benson Syrah (Denner Vineyards). The Booker was my fave. Buy Booker if you get the chance. 

k.


----------



## mhlee

mr drinky said:


> Thank you sir, I appreciate it. And tonight I drank a Demetria (Central Coast), Booker (Paso), Mumm Napa, and Brian Benson Syrah (Denner Vineyards). The Booker was my fave. Buy Booker if you get the chance.
> 
> k.



Happy Belated B-Day, Mr. Drinky aka K. 

Two nights ago, with friends: 2007 Williams Selyem Russian River Valley Pinot Noir, 2001 Casa Lapostolle Clos Apalta, 2006 Rombauer Cabernet Sauvignon.


----------



## Notaskinnychef

happy belated bday

as for me, working another OT nightshift, then in the morning I have a 1.9L growler of my double chocolate porter waiting for me in the fridge, looks like another good breakfast similar to my last posting lol


----------



## TamanegiKin

Couple of Lost Abbey beers tonight, Inferno Ale and Deliverance.


----------



## apicius9

At an Oscar viewing party tonight, a shaken vodka martini - I barely managed not to lecture the host - and the first sip of Lagavulin in years, definitely need to get a bottle of that again. Would have loved more of the scotch, but the fact that I was driving and that the host was embarrassingly drunk In the presence of her and other kids kind of took the fun out of it.

Stefan


----------



## stereo.pete

I am enjoying a Pipeworks Brewing "Last Kiss Wee Heavy."


----------



## stephenblake

the whole foods down here in naples has a bar you can belly up to and open anything they have in the store with no corkage fee. its pretty awesome. i had a brooklyn black chocolate stout. sooooo good!


----------



## TamanegiKin

De Stuise Black Albert


----------



## Customfan

Im drinking Mountain Dew Code red

BUT im heading to the fridge for a Dead Guy Ale from Rogue

P.S. Have you tried Jose Cuervo (Reserva de la Familia)? Its supposed to be very good... Ive been trying to get my hands on a bottle of Casa Noble with no success...

That Brooklyn Chocolate stout sounds good! I like those


----------



## apicius9

Thai Iced Coffee, then a Heineken - wish I had some Dead Guy Ale left...

Stefan


----------



## Customfan

I know... Dead Guy Ale Rocks! Ive come to like a lot of Rogues stuff.. Initially tried it as an experiment and now it a staple... have you tried Arrogant Bastard Ale? its also very good...

Its good being a beer drinker these days! :trickydicky:


----------



## TamanegiKin

This is mighty tasty stuff.


----------



## geezr

:yuck::eeew: 1/2 dozen meds 2x a day with lots of water. Take with meals but no alcoholic beverages.:angry2:


----------



## Jmadams13

Coffee for me. I'm going off alcohol for a while. Kinda funny as I brew beer for a living, lol. Only taste tests for me, very small samples for a while.


----------



## mr drinky

Denner 2012 Rose. 

It is really tasty, and it just came via UPS today. Wine delivered to your door is so nice.

k.


----------



## Zwiefel

Pursuit of Hoppiness, nice IPA made in Idaho. Unlike a lot of the "hophead" beers produced today there is an attempt to focus on hop flavor/aroma with less of the bitterness, to balance out the malt/hop a bit better. They did a nice job, all considered.

I'm sure after 3-4 of these I'll have more to say on the matter...but it will probably be unintelligible. 

And yes, K...wine delivered to the house is awesome! I wish I could get more of it in Arkansas...very few will ship here though (local wineries have done some successful lobbying of the legislature I'm afraid).


----------



## wellminded1

Elijah Craig 18 yr bourbon, on ice.


----------



## mr drinky

Moved on to 2009 Demetria Pantheon. Next stop bed.

k.


----------



## apicius9

Wait wait wait, I am thinking about opening the 97 Huet Le Mont today, but what will I eat with it - any thoughts?

Stefan


----------



## GlassEye

Glenfiddich 15


----------



## JBroida

Lots of mezcal... It's a long flight to NYC


----------



## Jmadams13

Victory Swing Sasion. Tastes like Christmas


----------



## JBroida

Victory makes great beer


----------



## TamanegiKin

Last night I had the Bruery Saison De Lente, @JM you weren't kidding! I dug this more than the Saison Rue.
Gonna pick up another bottle for sure. 
Right now the other half and I are nursing a pour of Stone's enjoy by 4.1.13 and 2009 Imperial Russian Stout.


----------



## SpikeC

New Belgium Rampant Imperial IPA


----------



## SameGuy

(Belvedere)RED


----------



## SameGuy

Which airline serves mezcal?


----------



## mr drinky

The rest of the bottle I started last night.

k.


----------



## apicius9

Lots of Rogue beer, gotta wash down the saw dust I ate all day. Not yet sure which beer, will see what they have on the way home. Dead Guy Ale or something like that.

Stefan


----------



## sachem allison

100 differnet wines, 20 sakes, 10 grappas and a few other things I honestly can't remeber in 4 hours. New York wine Expo. surprisingly most of them were just blah, But te Greek, Portugese, Sicilian and Bulgarian wine were pretty good.


----------



## sachem allison

I'm going to go take a nap now


----------



## jayhay

Old Crow and Diet. Classy night here.


----------



## marc4pt0

From the wife and her parents for my 40th bday last night


----------



## Yoni Lang

mr drinky said:


> The rest of the bottle I started last night.
> 
> k.



k...

mesquite smoked porter


----------



## Yoni Lang

SameGuy said:


> Which airline serves mezcal?



does an airline serve mezcal? found a badass little mezcal bar in austin.. open 3 nights a week.. very limited menu with ilegal mezcal.. enjoyed myself a little too much


----------



## apicius9

About six shots of Williams pear eau de vie. Got another job rejection today. Made it to the final 2 or 3 now in national searches 5 or 6 times with applications that take 5-6 months until they reach a decision, and still did not get an offer. Before I came to the US and got screwed by my boss, people begged me to work for them. Now I am too long out of the system in Germany and not established enough in the system in the US. Heavy drinking sounds like a good idea right now.

Stefan


----------



## Jmadams13

We brewed a 8.9% smoked porter for ourselves, so we stop drinking the salable beer, so its that tonight. Then I have a few aged (3 year) rouge yellow snows in the fridge for the snow storm tomorrow if we close early


----------



## TamanegiKin

Had Pliny The Elder last night and split a can of Oskar Blues Ten Fidy Imperial stout with the other half today.


----------



## Jmadams13

That's a great stout. I still have a soft spot for Dales Pale Ale too. Have you tried the Deviant Dales? 9 something of dale goodness


----------



## TamanegiKin

Nah haven't had either yet but I almost picked up Dales pale today! Instead I couldn't pass up another bottle of Sucaba and the Saison De Lente. Also picked up Alesmith Decadence while I was at it. I'll be sure to grab the Pale next trip and I'll keep a look out for the Deviant, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Jmadams13

The Alesmith is great. Had one Saturday. If you like Sierra's pale, you will definitely like the Dales. It's better IMO, its got a tad more bite, with a real nice finish. I your ever in the hanover PA area, I always have a six or so of Devient Dales. And we could hit my brewery. After seeing your beer tastes, I'm sure you would like mine. Just did a wild yeast dunkle. It's so funky, it yummy


----------



## stereo.pete




----------



## El Pescador

24 yr old the Ballantine sherry cask aged....smooth.


----------



## Jmadams13

@pete, love me some buffalo trace. Good choice


----------



## mc2442

I just love the page count every time I see this thread. I don't think we are in danger of anyone reading the whole thing through anymore.


----------



## TamanegiKin

Jmadams13 said:


> The Alesmith is great. Had one Saturday. If you like Sierra's pale, you will definitely like the Dales. It's better IMO, its got a tad more bite, with a real nice finish. I your ever in the hanover PA area, I always have a six or so of Devient Dales. And we could hit my brewery. After seeing your beer tastes, I'm sure you would like mine. Just did a wild yeast dunkle. It's so funky, it yummy



Nice, thanks for the invite and a bretta dunkel sounds delicious!


----------



## apicius9

Mikkeller Beer Geek Breakfast. Not sure I am man enough to handle that for breakfast, but it sure is a nice beer. 

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky

2010 Château d'Epiré Savennières Cuvée Spéciale, Chenin Blanc. Nice acid, very tasty. Cellartracker wine snobs give it 94+ points. I need to buy some more of this (if I can).

k.


----------



## Mike9

I'm finishing up some of the Cab I used in my stew today. Before dinner it was a porter/red ale mix from my local brewery. Can't see light through that stuff - amazing.


----------



## El Pescador

Casadores with lime juice over ice.


----------



## apicius9

Maui Brewing co. Coconut porter.

Stefan


----------



## stereo.pete

I had the pleasure and luck to enjoy one of these a few nights ago at a Goose Island Brewery event.


----------



## mr drinky

2009 Buty Horse Heaven Hills, Columbia Rediviva. 

k.


----------



## Miles

A couple glasses of petit syrah.


----------



## franzb69

found this at the grocery. had to try it out.


----------



## Jmadams13

apicius9 said:


> Mikkeller Beer Geek Breakfast. Not sure I am man enough to handle that for breakfast, but it sure is a nice beer.
> 
> Stefan



That's a good one. Breakfast just means contains oatmeal, but... It does make a great hangover breakfast, lol. Have you tried the Black from him. Now that's a beer for a real man, lol


----------



## Jmadams13

stereo.pete said:


> I had the pleasure and luck to enjoy one of these a few nights ago at a Goose Island Brewery event.



How was it? I like a lot from them. Hard to get around here though


----------



## mr drinky

Gruet Blanc de Noirs sparkling wine. 

k.


----------



## apicius9

mr drinky said:


> Gruet Blanc de Noirs sparkling wine.
> 
> k.



Nice one, seems like it is sold out on the island, unfortunately. And you have a better reason than most to drink something sparkling tonight!

Stefan


----------



## TamanegiKin

A nice treat.


----------



## franzb69

some j beers...


----------



## Dusty

Estaminet pils. 

Nice and crisp after a very long double.


----------



## Ucmd

owen roe the kilmore 2010 pinot ........awesome......really awesome.


----------



## chinacats

Pisgah Brewing Organic IPA--actually all their beers are organic.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

La Crema Sonoma Coast Pinot Noir 2011


----------



## jayhay

Jmadams13 said:


> How was it? I like a lot from them. Hard to get around here though



A big +1. It's practically impossible to buy good beer/wine/booze here in PA  One thing I really dislike about the state.


----------



## mhlee

2011 Byron Pinot Noir.


----------



## mr drinky

mhlee said:


> 2011 Byron Pinot Noir.



Hey, I just had a Byron tonight too. 2010 Whole Cluster Pinot Noir. 

k.


----------



## mhlee

mr drinky said:


> Hey, I just had a Byron tonight too. 2010 Whole Cluster Pinot Noir.
> 
> k.



I had the Santa Barbara County. You drink well, K.


----------



## mhlee

2009 V12 Napa Valley Cab. Impressive.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Stillwater Artisanal Cellar Door.


----------



## SlapChop

Sweet Josie Brown Ale, at a bar called Valhalla in Charlotte. Bartender even gave me a matching tap handle. Very delicious and very excited.


----------



## apicius9

Tee with honey. ^%&^ cold...

Stefan


----------



## Miles

Tasty Santa Barbara pinot...


----------



## SpikeC

Samichlaus Classic. Double yummy!


----------



## TamanegiKin

Logsdon Seizoen Bretta


----------



## Jmadams13

JohnnyChance said:


> Stillwater Artisanal Cellar Door.



How did you like it? Brian the brewer is my cousin. He's the one that got me into brewing. His Debutant Wild collaboration with Brewers Art last year won best beer in the US in 2012


----------



## mr drinky

Loring Wine Gary's Vineyard 2011 Pinot Noir. 

k.


----------



## MadMel

Stone & Wood Pacific Ale, Prickly Moses Spotted Ale ~


----------



## mr drinky

2009 Argyle Brut Rose and watching WCHA hockey.

k.


----------



## stereo.pete

Old Chub!!


----------



## Chuckles

mr drinky said:


> 2009 Argyle Brut Rose and watching WCHA hockey.
> 
> k.



White Bordeaux wishing I had cable to watch hockey.


----------



## El Pescador

home made limeaide and some Mt Gay to celebrate the first day of spring.


----------



## apicius9

Back to tea with honey again, teaching a three hour class today did not do my sore throat much good. 

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky

Chuckles said:


> White Bordeaux wishing I had cable to watch hockey.



White bordeaux is better than the hockey game I just saw. 

k.


----------



## wenus2

mr drinky said:


> Loring Wine Gary's Vineyard 2011 Pinot Noir.
> 
> k.


Nice.

Chappellet here, Zin and Petite Syrah - both 2010 
Going well with my lamb chops, overdoing it a bit though....


----------



## mr drinky

wenus2 said:


> Nice.
> 
> Chappellet here, Zin and Petite Syrah - both 2010
> Going well with my lamb chops, overdoing it a bit though....



I just bought a leg of lamb today...thinking about what wine to drink with it. Maybe a brunello. 

k.


----------



## Mike9

Ha - I'm pulling one bone in leg - 0 - lamb out of the freezer on Tuesday so I can butterfly, stuff and cook it for Saturday. I'm making roast beats and skordalia, string beans in tomato, garlic, lemons juice and zest, and yogurt as in honey with honey sauce,


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

2008 Domaine Chandon Pinot Noir.


----------



## GlassEye

McClelland Islay


----------



## mr drinky

Auteur 2011 Sonoma Coast Chardonnay. 

k.


----------



## stereo.pete




----------



## K-Fed

Last night had a dogfish head burton baton, and aprihop. Both very nice beers.


----------



## TamanegiKin

Love that Ten Fidy! Had Speedway Stout last night


----------



## Jmadams13

That founders is great! Had a few centennials from them tonight


----------



## mr drinky

Auteur 2011 Manchester Ridge Pinot Noir. Tasty. 

k.


----------



## stereo.pete

Jmadams13 said:


> That founders is great! Had a few centennials from them tonight



Try to find a few bottles of Founder's Old Curmudeon


----------



## MadMel

2010 Eric Bordelet Poire


----------



## SpikeC

Victory "Golden Monkey"!!!!!


----------



## JohnnyChance

North Coast Pranqster
W.L. Weller 12 Year
Noah's Mill
Saratoga Sparkling


----------



## mr drinky

Back in Guatemala sitting in my hotel room drinking a 2007 Quinta Dos Quatro Ventos from Douro Portugal. 

k.


----------



## markenki

Highland Park 1991.


----------



## Anton

Is a tequila kinda eve... Fortaleza reposado


----------



## Jmadams13

stereo.pete said:


> Try to find a few bottles of Founder's Old Curmudeon



Funny you said that. I love it, drinking it now. I also have a sixer aging, it's about 2 yr old now. 

A bar here in town always has something from Founders, and it they are always my go to. Centennial was my first from them, but love them all. After my Old, will be something from Roy Pitz. He was in the bistro tonight for dinner, drank a loa if my beer, so I feel te need to repay. Their stuff isn't bad, but could be better... Not that mine is any better, but still...


----------



## Mrmnms

Dr Brown's Cel Rey with dinner . My wife and kids keep stealing my stash. Now they're asleep and I'm on to a little Johny Walker Blue.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Old Grandad Bottled in Bond


----------



## TamanegiKin

Firestone Walker UDBA, Logsden Peche N Brett, Bruery 4 calling birds and Port Old Viscosity.


----------



## mr drinky

2010 Maison Bleue Petite Joie Boushey Vineyard Marsanne (Yakima Valley). Very tasty. 

k.


----------



## GlassEye

Blue Moon Valencia Grove Amber


----------



## mr drinky

2011 Zepaltas "Babushka" Russian River Valley Chardonnay. 

k.


----------



## TamanegiKin

Went to the Bruery tonight.
Had Trade Winds, Rueze, White Oak, Grandma Katz Oatmeal Cookie, Mischief, Saison de Lente and a couple flights of Bruery deliciousness.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Lagunitas Brown Sugga Substitute


----------



## mr drinky

Started off with Epoch 2010 Zinfandel. It was really tasty and when looking up the link saw that it had some nice scores. WA 93pts; WS 92pts; RR 94pts; IWC 92pts. I don't care for Zin that much, so I started it at lunch and sipped on it throughout the day. I'd drink that bottle again.

Now I am drinking a Lucy Rose (Pinot Noir). 

k.


----------



## Jmadams13

TamanegiKin said:


> Went to the Bruery tonight.
> Had Trade Winds, Rueze, White Oak, Grandma Katz Oatmeal Cookie, Mischief, Saison de Lente and a couple flights of Bruery deliciousness.



Jealous. Their beer is hard to get out here, but have had Trade Winds a few times, loved it. We seem to have the same taste in beer. Drank a few Stillwaters tonight. The owner/brewer is my cousin, and brings the experimental stuff by for a fellow brewers input. Always good stuff. Wish I could get my owner to let me try brewing a saison this spring.


----------



## Jmadams13

My own Leggy Blonde. A 7.6% blonde ale.


----------



## mr drinky

2010 Efeste Emmy. It's really really good. I love Efeste wines. 

k.


----------



## El Pescador

Nyquil with a shot of Goldschlager. Sucks being sick.


----------



## TamanegiKin

Jmadams13 said:


> Jealous. Their beer is hard to get out here, but have had Trade Winds a few times, loved it. We seem to have the same taste in beer. Drank a few Stillwaters tonight. The owner/brewer is my cousin, and brings the experimental stuff by for a fellow brewers input. Always good stuff. Wish I could get my owner to let me try brewing a saison this spring.



If there is any beer you really wanna try that doesn't get distro out there just say the word, I'll do my best to round 'em up.
I thought trade winds was great and white oak was also the bomb.
Hope the boss green lights the Saison, sounds fun.


----------



## Jmadams13

I think he wants me to do a Beir de Mars first. If we do a Sasion, its going to be traditional, low abv, higher IBU'S. we like to be traditional, so a Mars would have the higher abv we also like to brew. Here in America, we have bastardized the Sasion and raised the abv for our tastes (bigger is better right, lol) and moved away from tradition. I do love me a west coast IPA though. I'll put a list together, lol


----------



## TamanegiKin

Jmadams13 said:


> I think he wants me to do a Beir de Mars first. If we do a Sasion, its going to be traditional, low abv, higher IBU'S. we like to be traditional, so a Mars would have the higher abv we also like to brew. Here in America, we have bastardized the Sasion and raised the abv for our tastes (bigger is better right, lol) and moved away from tradition. I do love me a west coast IPA though. I'll put a list together, lol



Nice, yea I had read that somewhere about traditional Saisons being lower abv.
Makes me wonder about Saison Dupont. Are they marketed for us or did they change that over time. 
I've had the regular Saison Dupont, Avec and the Foret.
All were fantastic, I really dug Foret but even that one which was the lowest of the lot was still 7%ish if I remember correctly. 
I also just had a Almanac beir de mars but I'm pretty sure it skunked up on me. 
Not sure how it'd been stored for the past year, maybe in a microwave.


----------



## GlassEye

Mint Julep


----------



## apicius9

GlassEye said:


> Mint Julep



Is it summer already? 

2 Heineken with my Pho (added too much Sriracha). May pick up some Makers Mark on the way home. Gotta entertain myself while grading the last student papers. 

Stefan


----------



## TamanegiKin

@JM speaking of lower abv beer I forgot to mention I had the Hottenroth while at the Bruery.
I think it's around 3.4 or somewhere around there, it was so freakin good.
Funny though, my gal was reluctant because of the abv.
I tell her she's developed an imperial palate lol.


----------



## apicius9

Pear eau de vie.


----------



## panda

four roses small batch


----------



## GlassEye

panda said:


> four roses small batch



How is that? I almost got one last time I was in the store.


----------



## mr drinky

2011 Stolpman La Cuadrilla. And some their 2012 Rose too. 

k.


----------



## mhlee

mr drinky said:


> 2011 Stolpman La Cuadrilla. And some their 2012 Rose too.
> 
> k.



Nice. 

I've had a number of Stolpman bottlings in the past, but just noticed that they have a Grenache. Have you tried the Stolpman Grenache?


----------



## mr drinky

mhlee said:


> Nice.
> 
> I've had a number of Stolpman bottlings in the past, but just noticed that they have a Grenache. Have you tried the Stolpman Grenache?



No, but I just got three bottles in today. I'll let you know when I try it. Stolpman is one of my favorites from Central Coast. 

k.


----------



## panda

GlassEye said:


> How is that? I almost got one last time I was in the store.


i liked it so much i bought another bottle of it a day later! i rotate it with russell's reserve. would only drink blanton's if i could afford it though


----------



## GlassEye

Just had a West Sixth IPA and Amber ale, free at work.


----------



## GlassEye

Manhattan


----------



## apicius9

A Stella with dinner, then water. Gotta talk to my room mate to pick up better beer. 

Stefan


----------



## mhlee

mr drinky said:


> No, but I just got three bottles in today. I'll let you know when I try it. Stolpman is one of my favorites from Central Coast.
> 
> k.



I'm looking forward to reading your opinion. I've been a real fan of the Grenache coming from the Central Coast the last few years. I've had bottlings from Linne Calodo, Turley and McPrice Myers that have been outstanding.


----------



## Bill Burke

14 year Balvenie Carribean cask "NEAT"


----------



## Chef Doom

Although I'm a raposado guy, I have been converted to drinking more blancos thanks to On Tequila. Gotta buy a couple of bottles when I get some more cash.


----------



## mr drinky

2010 Va Piano Uniti red blend. 

k.


----------



## panda

for dinner:
2010 rhone valley white blend
M. Chapoutier La Ciboise

snack: bel haven scottish ale all 4 pints


----------



## mr drinky

2009 Brian Benson Cellars The Wince. It is a blend of zinfandel, syrah, mourvedre -- a ZSM I guess. 

k.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Victory Prima Pils & High West Son of Bourye
21st Amendment Bitter American & Ransom's WhipperSnapper Oregon Spirit Whiskey


----------



## Von blewitt

2010 Port Philip Chardonay


----------



## Bill13

I'll start with a Dogfish 90 minute IPA then move on to a Tensley Shiraz. Goes great with the smoked pork ribs I'm making. I love my Cookshack smoker!!


----------



## ejd53

Highland Park 18 year old Scotch.


----------



## stereo.pete

Bish don't kill my vibe, I have been drinking way too many Lagunitas Sucks!!!!!!! irate1::viking:


----------



## Jmadams13

Good beer Pete. Ive got an undercover shutdown from them in my fridge now. Maybe after I finish my Full Pint Rye Rebellion


----------



## apicius9

ejd53 said:


> Highland Park 18 year old Scotch.



Nice one! I had a couple of shots of Robitussin tonight. No fun.

Stefan


----------



## mhenry

I usually don't drink on school nights but I had a Hebrew Funky Jewbilation last night it was so good


----------



## Jmadams13

JohnnyChance said:


> Victory Prima Pils & High West Son of Bourye
> 21st Amendment Bitter American & Ransom's WhipperSnapper Oregon Spirit Whiskey



I love me some Bitter American. I'm looking forward to Hell Or High Warermelon to hit the shelves here. A great summertime wheat. I had a few Allies Win The War and a couple of Hop Crisis the other night. 21st is one of my favorite breweries, we besides mine of course, lol


----------



## TamanegiKin

Kern River Isabella blonde


----------



## lechef

Opened a bottle of an excellent riesling last night, going to finish it tonight.  

Ganz Horn Im Sonnenschein GG 2007


----------



## MadMel

lechef said:


> Opened a bottle of an excellent riesling last night, going to finish it tonight.
> 
> Ganz Horn Im Sonnenschein GG 2007



Tasting notes plzz!


----------



## lechef

For me it was a very good riesling. Taste of oak, and a lot of sweet acidity(almost fruity, hard to describe, but its a Pfalz so...). Short, but very pleasant finish.


----------



## apicius9

lechef said:


> For me it was a very good riesling. Taste of oak, and a lot of sweet acidity(almost fruity, hard to describe, but its a Pfalz so...). Short, but very pleasant finish.



I don't know this one but being a GG (the German equivalent of a grand cru), this almost still feels like infanticide to me  Also wondering: It would be very unusual if this wine were oaked but the maker is known for wines with strong mineral tones IIRC. Could that be what you tasted or did they actually start oaking them? I have to go home soon, need to catch up on the recent vintages...

Stefan


----------



## lechef

Yeah, Im no expert but love wine and try to educate myself a bit every day, and for me it tasted a bit oaked. Maybe there are better words describing what I tasted but thats what I come up with.  Although, its not very dominant, its the "acidic fruityness" I remember the most about the wine.


----------



## mr drinky

2011 Efeste Adrienne Chardonnay.

k.


----------



## Montrachet

Farnito 2007 Toscana.


----------



## mr drinky

Had a lot of good wine today. 2005 Casanova di Neri Brunello di Montalcino Tenuta Nuova, 2010 Stolpman LAvion Roussanne, 2011 Auteur Durrell Chardonnay, and 2011 Zepaltas Babushka Chardonnay. 

And here is what my toddler thinks of it all. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YaSc587cVYA&feature=youtu.be

k.


----------



## stereo.pete

Awesome Drinky, lol.


----------



## mr drinky

NV Rulo WCF red blend (cab/syrah). 

k.


----------



## sachem allison

This from a friend who just got a job at Ernst & Young. It was divine.


----------



## sachem allison

Jmadams13 said:


> I love me some Bitter American. I'm looking forward to Hell Or High Warermelon to hit the shelves here. A great summertime wheat. I had a few Allies Win The War and a couple of Hop Crisis the other night. 21st is one of my favorite breweries, we besides mine of course, lol



I thought the watermelon was okay by itself but, much better when I made a cocktail out of it. beer, lime juice, touch of cranberry with just a splash of simple syrup served on the rocks. quite refreshing and tasted more like watermelon then.lol Slow day at lunch.


----------



## Benuser

sachem allison said:


> This from a friend who just got a job at Ernst & Young. It was divine.


Wow!


----------



## Notaskinnychef

at work all night, so no drinks for me. finished my keg last week too, drank it a bit too quickly lol

50L keg of Double Chocolate Porter, 20 days, oops  
(wasn't just me drinking mind you, but I did most of the damage)


----------



## wellminded1

Baker's bourbon and water, then a bookers neat. MMMmmm I love bourbon.


----------



## mr drinky

2012 Denner Viognier. 

k.


----------



## GlassEye

Manhattan


----------



## heldentenor

wellminded1 said:


> Baker's bourbon and water, then a bookers neat. MMMmmm I love bourbon.



If only you had some Blanton's you would have a complete "Triple B" evening. Sounds like my kinda party.


----------



## apicius9

Had a rack of ribs at Chilies that I actually liked quite a bit, either they were good or I need to recalibrate my taste buds. Anyway, washed them down with a few Sam Adams lager drafts and had a Maker's Mark to help digestion. As 'common' as Sam Adams is, I still find it to be a nice draft beer.

Stefan


----------



## Flee

Bourbon night here too larceny followed by eagle rare and a little bit of old potrero rye for good measure.


----------



## GlassEye

Samuel Adams New World


----------



## bprescot

We just got our home offer accepted for our very first home. And the sticker shock just hit... Tonight is a double of Pappy to calm the nerves, and a triple of Evan to shut up the voices asking what the hell we just did...


----------



## wellminded1

Congratulations on the Pappy, oh and the house too.


----------



## ejd53

bprescot said:


> We just got our home offer accepted for our very first home. And the sticker shock just hit... Tonight is a double of Pappy to calm the nerves, and a triple of Evan to shut up the voices asking what the hell we just did...



I remember writing the check for the downpayment on our first house. It required a long night of discussion with a bottle of 18 year old McCallan.


----------



## pumbaa

makers and verners


----------



## heldentenor

Congratulations, Ben! Enjoy the Pappy--I haven't had any in years. 

Tonight is the last of a bottle of Blanton's, followed perhaps by a new bottle of Michter's Route 1.


----------



## bprescot

heldentenor said:


> Congratulations, Ben! Enjoy the Pappy--I haven't had any in years.



Back a long LONG time ago (i.e 6 years) a shop in Jersey had a near full flight of Pappy Van Winkle (12, 15, and 20yr) and multiple cases of each... that WOULDN'T MOVE! They got put on BIG super sale (12 yr cost me $23 with shipping and tax) so I loaded up. Sadly my store of Pappy is running dangerously low now... And in the mean time the world has wised up to Winkle's wiles... 

Remember the days where you could just walk into any decent liquor store and find a nicely aged bourbon on the shelf? Remember that? Or even potentially find a bottle of Pappy?!?! Well I don't know when it happened, but I'm pretty sure it was after all of these NYC foodies and chefs (*cough* Chang *cough*) starting blabbing their damn mouths about the stuff, that now the only aged bourbon on the shelf is a bottle of ****** ass 15 yr Scouts that costs $65... And that's if you can even FIND it. 

You know what kills me worse than Pappy's scarcity though? I was in a local shop the other day, and behind their locked display case they had a bottle of 6 year Sazerac Rye. That **** is now so rare it's behind their friggin' display case... It's a rough time to be an American Whiskey lover, guys...


----------



## mr drinky

Dipped into three bottles today (one started from last night). Flying Trout Old Vines Malbec, Flying Trout Torrontes, and Denner Syrah. 

k.


----------



## Jmadams13

Goslings Black Seal on the rocks


----------



## stopbarking

JTS Brown.


----------



## sachem allison

This and it is really rather refreshing and quite tasty


----------



## mr drinky

2009 Forgeron Barbera - Sagemoor Vineyard.

k.


----------



## xdrewsiferx

I am sitting out on the deck drinking a jar my home made Apple Pie Shine


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

New Belgium Rampant Imperial IPA.


----------



## GlassEye

A small glass of Ommegang Rare Vos, but for the past few days my body just does not want me to enjoy anything other than tea, so I am drinking some Twinings Darjeeling now.


----------



## mr drinky

2011 Booker Ripper (grenache). 

k.


----------



## Chuckles

Father in law was in town this weekend. 
Leftovers.
Southern Comfort on Rocks with a side of shame.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Southern Tier 2x Steam & High West American Prairie Reserve


----------



## chefwatson

Tomatin 12 and Arrogant Bastard


----------



## JohnnyChance

Not sure.


----------



## heldentenor

JohnnyChance said:


> Not sure.



I think the Jefferson's 18 year takes the prize...


----------



## Justin0505

heldentenor said:


> I think the Jefferson's 18 year takes the prize...



Yeah that 18yr is awesome, but I was blown away how good the regular single barrel is. One of the best I've had in that ~$20 price range


----------



## Justin0505

sachem allison said:


> I thought the watermelon was okay by itself but, much better when I made a cocktail out of it. beer, lime juice, touch of cranberry with just a splash of simple syrup served on the rocks. quite refreshing and tasted more like watermelon then.lol Slow day at lunch.



It took me awhile to decide, but I realized that I really do like that beer. I'll have to try this cocktail though, thanks for the idea.


----------



## JohnnyChance

heldentenor said:


> I think the Jefferson's 18 year takes the prize...



Yeah, it would be between that and the High West 21yr Rye. Completely different but both great.

Last night I did some Angel's Envy and some Bottled in Bond Old Grand-Dad. Tonight, Dickel Rye.


----------



## tkern

woodford and rogue dead guy tonight. 

High west rye makes a great manhattan.


----------



## stopbarking

Fernet Branca and Deep Ellum Farmhouse Wit


----------



## mr drinky

2008 Corliss Syrah. Walla Walla WA. This wine is amazing. 

k.


----------



## bprescot

We just got the inspection report back on "our" house... and it's not great. New roof, re-inforce foundation, new retaining wall, plumbing, and dangerous fireplace... Total cost? ~$65K in potential repairs... So I'll be drinkin' tonight, American Whiskey, I think (just what's open), so help me pick 'em. Missing from the photo is Low Gap Corn Whiskey, Maker's Mark, Blanton's, Rock Hill and Knob.


----------



## apicius9

With a $65K repair coming up, I would probably drink all of them... 

Stefan


----------



## heldentenor

Ben, seems like a good night to pass on the Pappy; that should be for celebrations. I might start with some Old Potrero myself. Or Templeton Rye.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Nice! Handy, Pappy, that McCarthy's is nice. Been trying to get some Old Potrero, don't think anyone in CT carries it. I vote Sazerac Rye. Tonight I went with WhipperSnapper by Ransom. And an Aprihop by Dogfish.


----------



## bprescot

Ended up choosing the Low Gap wheat whiskey. Just a little ice. Very good. May have had more than is prudent... forgot about the 7am client call tomorrow... Neh. Will let someone else run show if need be. Damn Good Whiskey though.


----------



## Jmadams13

A new brew for us. A quad Belgian Blonde. 12.7%, and fruity as hell. Going down nicely after a 12 hour brewing fest we started at 5am. We have a brew fest to get ready for, so its balls to the wall right now


----------



## SpikeC

So, how about sending me some?


----------



## TamanegiKin

Caldera Mogli :beer:


----------



## JohnnyChance

Smithwicks + Four Roses Single Barrel


----------



## GlassEye

Rogue Juniper Pale Ale


----------



## mr drinky

Yikes. Too much. Forgeron Chardonnay Walla Walla, Byron Nielson Vineyard pinot, Tero '08 cab sauv, and Tensley Lea Rose. 

k.


----------



## SpikeC

Hair of the Dog Bourbon Fred from the Wood. 2011.


----------



## mr drinky

My hair of the dog was a bloody mary followed by some rose. 

k.


----------



## GlassEye

200 pages! Well done KKF.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Eagle Rare 10yr Single Barrel


----------



## mr drinky

Oh boy. Rulo Rose, Abeja Cab Sauv, Efeste Eleni Syrah, Otis Kenyon Cab Sauv, Clos De La Cerisaie Anjou Rouge and I just shook my 4th martini. 

k.


----------



## welshstar

Mr Dinky

Tonight I had 1011 Bokenoogen estate Chard
2010 Kosta Browne Russion river valley Pinot
2010 Lucia pinot

good night


----------



## markenki

Twin Cedars Winery 2010 Cabernet Sauvignon. They're a local winery in our neighborhood. Pretty good! Drink local!


----------



## JohnnyChance

Maine Beer Co. Mean Old Tom & Dry Fly Washington Wheat Whiskey


----------



## SlapChop

Lots of four peaks Kilt Lifter


----------



## Mike9

Well nothing goes better with hockey than a good brew or two - Chatham Brewing 8-Barrel and Blonde.


----------



## Mingooch

La Trappe Quadruple


----------



## chinacats

the Glenlivet Nadurra


----------



## SlapChop

Third shift amber lager


----------



## TamanegiKin

The Bruery sour in the rye


----------



## Zwiefel

Kim Crawford Sauvignon Blanc and Racer 5.


----------



## wellminded1

Westvletren 12, down to my last few. Although I would argue it is not the best beer in the world, it is mighty tasty.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Maine Beer Co. Mo & Whistle Pig Rye
Southern Tier 2x Steam & Angel's Envy



TamanegiKin said:


> The Bruery sour in the rye



I had this a couple weeks ago. I liked it a lot but I could see it being a tough sell. How did you enjoy it.


----------



## TamanegiKin

JohnnyChance said:


> Maine Beer Co. Mo & Whistle Pig Rye
> Southern Tier 2x Steam & Angel's Envy
> 
> 
> 
> I had this a couple weeks ago. I liked it a lot but I could see it being a tough sell. How did you enjoy it.



I dug it a whole lot.
It's been warm out here and I've found myself wanting to drink more and more sours.
Thought it was pretty dang sour but in a good way. 
It was a fruity tartness, peach and cherries came to mind. 
The carbonation was great and felt robust. 
Thought there was a nice bready quality in there with a little bit of funk.
I didn't pick up any sharp vinegar sort of flavors in there, just sweet and sour fruit. 
Some of the other sours I've been able to try had a very forward sherry vin or apple cider vin flavor.
It's probably the sourest beer I've had so far.
Have you had a chance to try Rueuze by them?


----------



## apicius9

Yo on the Go Yoghurt Smoothie (with real fruit). And Corona. 

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky

Ok, check this list out:

(1) Rasa Dream Deferred Chardonnay
(2) Booker My Favorite Neighbor
(3) Demetria rose 2012
(4) Denner Dirt Worshipper
(5) Abeja Viognier
(6) Tensley 2011 Syrah Noir
(7) Epoch Estate Rose 2012
(8) Denner Ditch Digger
(9) Torrin The Maven 2010
(10) Tensley Lea Rose
(10) Corliss 2008 Syrah
(11) Zepaltas La Cruz Vineyard
(12) Auteur Manchester Ridge Vineyard
(13) Booker Oublier
(14) Booker Alchemist
(15) Tamarack cellars Sagemoor reserve.
(16) Pisoni Lucy Roae
(17) Jolie bouche Efeste
(18) Denner Viongnier

All good.

k.


----------



## mr drinky

Ok, I am replying to my own post. The fact I mustered enough brain cells in the wee hours to document all 19 bottles that were consumed is mildly amusing. Unfortunately, the headache prevents enjoyment of such amusements.

A good chunk of the wine was consumed by chuckles, justin0505, and heldentenor, so I cannot take all the credit. I also can't take credit for that half bottle of gin.

Knives were plentiful between bottles, and I would post a picture if I could find my phone. I lost my phone in my own house it seems. But after choosing to sleep on the floor of my bathroom, I can't really expect too much.

Corrections: I repeated #10 and misspelled rose and viognier. 

k.



mr drinky said:


> Ok, check this list out:
> 
> (1) Rasa Dream Deferred Chardonnay
> (2) Booker My Favorite Neighbor
> (3) Demetria rose 2012
> (4) Denner Dirt Worshipper
> (5) Abeja Viognier
> (6) Tensley 2011 Syrah Noir
> (7) Epoch Estate Rose 2012
> (8) Denner Ditch Digger
> (9) Torrin The Maven 2010
> (10) Tensley Lea Rose
> (10) Corliss 2008 Syrah
> (11) Zepaltas La Cruz Vineyard
> (12) Auteur Manchester Ridge Vineyard
> (13) Booker Oublier
> (14) Booker Alchemist
> (15) Tamarack cellars Sagemoor reserve.
> (16) Pisoni Lucy Roae
> (17) Jolie bouche Efeste
> (18) Denner Viongnier
> 
> All good.
> 
> k.


----------



## apicius9

Haha, I was wondering how you could list them after consuming them.  But it looks like you guys had a memorable evening, even if remembering details may be difficult  

Stefan


----------



## mhlee

Last night: 2001 Joseph Angel Gully Shiraz.


----------



## welshstar

How about tasting notes, particularly the booker which I have but not cracked 

What year Denners I love that stuff

Also the Lucy I have two new 2012 s that I've not tried yet

Your alignment with my taste is scary !!!


----------



## mr drinky

welshstar said:


> How about tasting notes, particularly the booker which I have but not cracked
> 
> What year Denners I love that stuff
> 
> Also the Lucy I have two new 2012 s that I've not tried yet
> 
> Your alignment with my taste is scary !!!



Tasting notes might be difficult. The pace of consumption spread over 10 adults doesn't allow a lot of time for reflection, and the unfortunate thing is that a lot of wines aren't aired out as much as they should. Oh well. With that said, I really like the Lucy rose. From what I remember it was well-balanced with nice strawberry notes. The Lucy and Epoch were my favorite roses we tried. 

The Denners were '09 and the Bookers were 2010. The Bookers were amazing. They are big wines with lots of dark fruit with a really smooth and creamy mouth feel. The Alchemist was my favorite. 

k.


----------



## welshstar

This get together in MN ?

If you ever do one in chicago I can definetly bring wine to complement that list !!! weve discussed several things, some nice Kosta Browne would slide in well also soem Mother of Exiles !!


----------



## bprescot

mr drinky said:


> Ok, check this list out:
> 
> (1) Rasa Dream Deferred Chardonnay
> (2) Booker My Favorite Neighbor
> (3) Demetria rose 2012
> (4) Denner Dirt Worshipper
> (5) Abeja Viognier
> (6) Tensley 2011 Syrah Noir
> (7) Epoch Estate Rose 2012
> (8) Denner Ditch Digger
> (9) Torrin The Maven 2010
> (10) Tensley Lea Rose
> (10) Corliss 2008 Syrah
> (11) Zepaltas La Cruz Vineyard
> (12) Auteur Manchester Ridge Vineyard
> (13) Booker Oublier
> (14) Booker Alchemist
> (15) Tamarack cellars Sagemoor reserve.
> (16) Pisoni Lucy Roae
> (17) Jolie bouche Efeste
> (18) Denner Viongnier
> 
> All good.
> 
> k.



Even if it WAS split between you, chuckles, justin and heldentenor... how the hell are you guys still alive? My liver would have given up and seceded WELL before I got to even the Ditch Digger.

I mean, holy heck guys. 3 Denners, 3 Bookers ... These ain't exactly low alcohol... Templeton doesn't DO low alcohol wines... Also, what years on the Alchemist, Oublier, Dirt Worshipper and Digger? Wife wants to crack some, but I'm thinking they need WAY more time (they're only '10s and '09s). I realize it'll be hazy, but any thoughts?


----------



## mr drinky

bprescot said:


> Even if it WAS split between you, chuckles, justin and heldentenor... how the hell are you guys still alive? My liver would have given up and seceded WELL before I got to even the Ditch Digger.
> 
> I mean, holy heck guys. 3 Denners, 3 Bookers ... These ain't exactly low alcohol... Templeton doesn't DO low alcohol wines... Also, what years on the Alchemist, Oublier, Dirt Worshipper and Digger? Wife wants to crack some, but I'm thinking they need WAY more time (they're only '10s and '09s). I realize it'll be hazy, but any thoughts?



We were lucky to have others helping out too, so it wasn't just us -- though we may have pulled the wagon a bit more than others. They all probably could have waited a bit longer, but I didn't feel any of them were too raw. And you are correct on the alcohol content. A handful of them were above 15. The '08 Corliss might have been my favorite. It was really elegant and tasty.

k.


----------



## welshstar

I have 11 Bookers which i havent touched yet, i started on Denner with 09's though and have drank all of them with the exception of a couple of bottles of Mother of exiles, I have 10's which are not touched.

The 09 Denners are great, my opinion is that aged wine is overrated, yes it gets smoother butyou dont buy Denner for a delicate smooth wine you buy it for in your face fruit and vibrancy, the )9 is in its prime from my viewpoint and you should get opening !! past about 6 years i find that vibrancy disappears and is replaced with smoother but less interesting stuff. 

Would you rather have sex with a hot 21 year old who was inexperienced but keen and active as hell or the 45 year old who was pretty but took it slow and easy.

Your choice !!


----------



## Jmadams13

Brewed a 8.5% wiezenbock three weeks ago, kegge last night, drank now, lol. Pretty damn good, but a little harsh imo


----------



## mr drinky

welshstar said:


> Would you rather have sex with a hot 21 year old who was inexperienced but keen and active as hell or the 45 year old who was pretty but took it slow and easy.
> 
> Your choice !!



People on this forum are having sex? 

I agree with your take on Denners and aging them. I think I only have 3-5 bottles (usually Italian) that I try to age. The others bottles are sometimes aged by default -- meaning that I can't physically consume them within a reasonable amount of time. 

k.


----------



## bprescot

mr drinky said:


> People on this forum are having sex?
> 
> I agree with your take on Denners and aging them. I think I only have 3-5 bottles (usually Italian) that I try to age. The others bottles are sometimes aged by default -- meaning that I can't physically consume them within a reasonable amount of time.
> 
> k.



Re: Denners. I'd never keep a Denner in the cellar for several decades, but too soon and no amount of decanting will really open it up. 

Re: Forum Sex. Yes, but same thing as with knives: 210mm will get the job done, but pros go 270 to 300...


----------



## mr drinky

bprescot said:


> Re: Forum Sex. Yes, but same thing as with knives: 210mm will get the job done, but pros go 270 to 300...



Good one, but I measure things in sun. Btw, I rechecked the bottles and MOST of them were above 15%, and one bottle was 15.8%. I think it was the Torrin. 

k.


----------



## welshstar

12 year old Lagavulin cask strength till 4 AM

Big ouch this morning


----------



## mr drinky

Brian Benson Kandy Red and a Demetria Tempranillo. 

k.


----------



## wellminded1

Everything....


----------



## JohnnyChance

Stillwater Artisanal Cellar Door


----------



## Chuckles

mr drinky said:


> Ok, check this list out:
> 
> (1) Rasa Dream Deferred Chardonnay
> (2) Booker My Favorite Neighbor
> (3) Demetria rose 2012
> (4) Denner Dirt Worshipper
> (5) Abeja Viognier
> (6) Tensley 2011 Syrah Noir
> (7) Epoch Estate Rose 2012
> (8) Denner Ditch Digger
> (9) Torrin The Maven 2010
> (10) Tensley Lea Rose
> (10) Corliss 2008 Syrah
> (11) Zepaltas La Cruz Vineyard
> (12) Auteur Manchester Ridge Vineyard
> (13) Booker Oublier
> (14) Booker Alchemist
> (15) Tamarack cellars Sagemoor reserve.
> (16) Pisoni Lucy Roae
> (17) Jolie bouche Efeste
> (18) Denner Viongnier
> 
> All good.
> 
> k.



Denner Dirt Worshipper and Booker Alchemist were the standouts for me. The St. Germaine, Hendricks and lime cocktails were a stellar way to take it over the top for those that were still standing. Even at that stage of the night I was able to memorize the recipe. Good show.


----------



## TamanegiKin




----------



## GeneH

It's 02:39 in the wee A.M. hours, I'm on call, logged in to monitor. So, black coffee.


----------



## TamanegiKin

Jolly Pumpkin Oro de Calabaza


----------



## tk59

2000 Ch Lagrange. I enjoyed it quite a bit and it's still young...


----------



## Iceman91

TamanegiKin said:


> Jolly Pumpkin Oro de Calabaza



How did you like it? Jolly Pumpkin is one of my favorite brewerys.

Mike


----------



## heldentenor

I would give the nods to the Alchemist and to the Corliss 2008. Nothing we drank was a letdown, though! Karring, great party. 




Chuckles said:


> Denner Dirt Worshipper and Booker Alchemist were the standouts for me. The St. Germaine, Hendricks and lime cocktails were a stellar way to take it over the top for those that were still standing. Even at that stage of the night I was able to memorize the recipe. Good show.


----------



## TamanegiKin

Iceman91 said:


> How did you like it? Jolly Pumpkin is one of my favorite brewerys.
> 
> Mike



It was really really good, refreshing and very drinkable.
Never would've guessed it was 8%.
I'm definitely gonna pick up more Jolly Pumpkin whenever it comes around So Cal.
Do you have any favorites by them you'd especially recommend?


----------



## chefcomesback

2008 Peacock Hill Silvy Shiraz..


----------



## bprescot

2008 Mt Brave Merlot

2009 Ancient Peaks "Renegade"


----------



## Iceman91

TamanegiKin said:


> It was really really good, refreshing and very drinkable.
> Never would've guessed it was 8%.
> I'm definitely gonna pick up more Jolly Pumpkin whenever it comes around So Cal.
> Do you have any favorites by them you'd especially recommend?



Where do i start?? La Roja, Madrugada Obscura (dark dawn stout), La Parcella, etc. Honestly, all of there beers are very good IMO. Dark Dawn stout is probably my favorite.


----------



## TamanegiKin

Iceman91 said:


> Where do i start?? La Roja, Madrugada Obscura (dark dawn stout), La Parcella, etc. Honestly, all of there beers are very good IMO. Dark Dawn stout is probably my favorite.



Nice! Appreciate the heads up. La Roja was one of theirs that I'm looking for but I'll for sure try to get my hands on the Madrugada Obscura.
I dig the names on all their brews and they sound like one of those breweries that just don't make an off beer.

Had a Bruery Oude Tart tonight and it was just awesome.


----------



## apicius9

A healthy (or hefty?) glass of Maker's Mark and plenty of water for me tonight.

Stefan


----------



## scotchef38

Kiss beer-couldnt resist when i saw it and its pretty damn good.Go Maroons.


----------



## Von blewitt

Melbourne Bitter ( go figure )
Carn the Blues


----------



## welshstar

2011 Lucia sobarenes Chardonnay

Bit diappointing, there is lots of potential in this new vineyard but it lacks complexity for a $50 wine


----------



## GlassEye

Peach-pear La Croix+dry vermouth


----------



## Jmadams13

Deviant Dales for me tonight. Maybe a 120 Minuet if I'm feeling frogy later, I have two left from last year


----------



## bprescot

Old Potrero 18th Century Style whiskey


----------



## JohnnyChance

bprescot said:


> Old Potrero 18th Century Style whiskey



How do you like the Old Potrero? I've been trying to track something from them down, but I do not think it is available in CT at the moment.


----------



## apicius9

Found a half bottle of Henriot champagne in my wine fridge. Just about right for a Thursday night.

Stefan


----------



## wellminded1

Goose Island Matilda. delicious.


----------



## eshua

negroni 

Its summer.


----------



## apicius9

Maui Brewing Co. Coconut Porter and Rogue Dead Guy Ale.

Stefan


----------



## Chuckles

Bulleit Rye and High Life. 

Family out of town. One man wrecking crew holding down the fort.


----------



## markenki

2008 Clos de Betz


----------



## mr drinky

markenki said:


> 2008 Clos de Betz



Nice. 

k.


----------



## GlassEye

Margarita


----------



## Zwiefel

2006 Domaine Carneros...little celebration RE the wife's job (and impending vacation)...not that one should need a special reason to enjoy it.


----------



## markenki

mr drinky said:


> Nice.
> 
> k.


Thanks, yes it is. I buy a few bottles each year. It's convenient that I can drive half an hour to pick up my order from the winery. 

If you're ever in the Seattle area, let me know and we talk knives over a bottle of Quilceda Creek.


----------



## mr drinky

Zwiefel said:


> 2006 Domaine Carneros...little celebration RE the wife's job (and impending vacation)...not that one should need a special reason to enjoy it.



Also nice. I have an Argyle Brut Rose waiting for me in the next day to two. Right now I am drinking an Auteur 2011 Savoy Pinot Noir.

k.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Stillwater Artisanal Sensory Series Vol. 1 - Lower Dens Farmhouse Saison and a Buffalo Trace Single Oak Project Barrel #32.


----------



## markenki

Dale's Pale Ale


----------



## JohnnyChance

markenki said:


> Dale's Pale Ale



+1

Plus Newcastle in a can, New England Brewing Co. Sea Hag IPA and some Jefferson's Presidential Select 21yr broken out as a "gift" by the owner of the bar.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Stone IPA.


----------



## Zwiefel

Tommyknocker IPA. 

Stone gets the job done too though


----------



## mr drinky

markenki said:


> Thanks, yes it is. I buy a few bottles each year. It's convenient that I can drive half an hour to pick up my order from the winery.
> 
> If you're ever in the Seattle area, let me know and we talk knives over a bottle of Quilceda Creek.



I'll take you up on that, especially for a Quilceda Creek. I'll bring a Reynvaan. Or if I buy my Figgins this year, a bottle of that. 

k.


----------



## mhlee

PBR. Tallboy.


----------



## labor of love

mhlee said:


> PBR. Tallboy.



I prefer the 16 oz cans. Finally, someone's drinking something good around here.


----------



## TamanegiKin

Strand brewing' take on a berliner weisse- ito weisse.
Damn good beer but has a new years day vomit and vegetable stock sorta aroma to it.
Also had a Rodenbach Grand Cru.


----------



## Miles

Was working on some stuff in the garage for a while so there were a couple cans of the current garage beer, Tecate, sans lime. After my lovely lady came home, with dinner we graduated to a Chateau St. Michelle cab. I've been on a white wine tear of late, so the red grapes were welcome. Nothing fancy, but it was a nice glass which I enjoyed.


----------



## mhlee

Rolling Rock. Tallboy. 

It's much better than I remembered.


----------



## apicius9

Longboard Island Lager - 'Liquid Aloha'.

Stefan


----------



## TamanegiKin

Enjoying this years Boulevard Saison Brett.
Grabbed one for now and a couple for at least a year down the road.
Definitely digging this one fresh but looking forward to seeing what a year will do with the brett.


----------



## El Pescador

TamanegiKin said:


> Enjoying this years Boulevard Saison Brett.
> Grabbed one for now and a couple for at least a year down the road.
> Definitely digging this one fresh but looking forward to seeing what a year will do with the brett.



How are you storing it?


----------



## TamanegiKin

El Pescador said:


> How are you storing it?



I've just got a beer closet right now.


----------



## 3200+++

hello here! first post on these boards. XX bitter atm, but anything "de la seine" or "de ranke" fits my needs in beers. id love to find stone beers in paris...
pol roger and vergnon when i feel like champagne is the way to go


----------



## Nasr

Clase Azul reposado...neat


----------



## GlassEye

Manhattan


----------



## Zwiefel

Pisco Sour. A (American) friend is up from Chile visiting and brought the ingredients for this drink, of which I'd never heard...It was nice. I doubt any Chilleans would be impressed by our rendition though.

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pisco_Sour*


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy




----------



## Bill13

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


>



One of my favorite beers, had one last night too.


----------



## Amon-Rukh

Classic cocktails tonight - gin sidecars for me and gin rickeys for the wife.


----------



## Nasr

Appleton 12 and Coke (cane sugar coke)


----------



## TamanegiKin

Enjoying this one on a beautiful warm Southern California night. Cheers


----------



## JohnnyChance

Lagavulin 16 w/ Dad.


----------



## Crothcipt

after a 30 min. gander around the cab isle I settled with '07 ethos res. Nice fruity flavor, because of allergies I keep getting mixed smells. That and I used the neti pot as I let it breath.


----------



## apicius9

Heineken and Tres Picos Garnacha with dinner, Kona Fire Rock Pale Ale as a night cap. Hope that combo helps with the sleep problems...

Stefan


----------



## Mike9

Some Smutty Nose IPA and a nice crisp Pinot Grigio to go with the striper I'm fixin'.


----------



## apicius9

Ardbeg 10 with a splash of water. 

Stefan


----------



## Von blewitt

I'm going with a black & gold theme tonight 



[/IMG]


----------



## apicius9

Approaching Ardbeg 10 x 8 - I better call it quits and go to bed...

Stefan


----------



## Chef Doom

Not tonight, but soon, sake. 
Sake, sake, sake. 
5+ different bottles of sake. 
Mostly cold sake.
Too warm outside to drink warm sake.
Not the cheapest of sake.
Not the most expensive sake.
Sake I have yet to try.
Sake I will probably never again buy.
Just sake.


----------



## TamanegiKin

Oude Gueuze Tilquin à L'Ancienne


----------



## Chef Doom

First up to kick off tonights drinking fest...

G Sake





A yet to have tried Junmai Ginjo made right here in the U.S. Somewhere in Oregon I believe.


----------



## Chef Doom

Next in line for the sake fest...

Demon Killer





A dry light Honjozo from Wakayama Japan.


----------



## Twistington

A few cups of moonshine, not that terrible tbh. :tooth:


----------



## Chef Doom

Last but not least in line for tonight's Sake Fest.....assuming the willpower remains strong....

Murai Family





A nigori genshu from the Aomori prefecture.

Although not as popular, I am partial to nigori sake.


----------



## Zwiefel

Hoppyium IPA.


----------



## TamanegiKin

A couple friends came by and we had these.


----------



## JBroida

mezcal tasting 






View attachment 16413


----------



## Amon-Rukh

LOVED the Stone anniversary IPA (and the anniversary Ruination even more) when I got to have them. Pretty much everything from Firestone is good too. Not a bad night, it seems!

'twas gimlets and martinis for myself tonight.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Stillwater Artisanal "As Follows" and a Michter's 10yr Single Barrel 8A-4


----------



## 3200+++

guldenberg!


----------



## Jmadams13

Bistro is closed on Monday, but I'm here experimenting with a few breads (more on that later in my bread thread) so decided to have a few of my Smalltown Brown. A brown ale, with a little millet for some nuttiness, about 6.7%. So perfect for the heat and humidity.


----------



## Salty dog

As good as it gets these days...........


----------



## eshua

Can't tell if protein shake...or Rum.


----------



## Jmadams13

JohnnyChance said:


> Stillwater Artisanal "As Follows" and a Michter's 10yr Single Barrel 8A-4



Stillwater has some great beers. I may be biased though, the owner Brian is my cousin, lol. Actually the one who got me into brewing myself. As Follows is good, but I like Ststeside or Cellar Door better.


----------



## Zwiefel

Brooklyn Local #2.
Lovely little local pub with modern American Tapas and 600 beers available.


----------



## panda

made a peach smoothie today. frozen peaches, yogurt, orange juice, nutmeg.


----------



## Jmadams13

Zwiefel said:


> Brooklyn Local #2.
> Lovely little local pub with modern American Tapas and 600 beers available.



Where 'ya at?


----------



## GlassEye

McClelland Islay


----------



## dmccurtis

Rochefort 8.


----------



## Zwiefel

Majaraja Imperial IPA. satisfactory.


----------



## TamanegiKin

Amon-Rukh said:


> LOVED the Stone anniversary IPA (and the anniversary Ruination even more) when I got to have them. Pretty much everything from Firestone is good too. Not a bad night, it seems!
> 
> 'twas gimlets and martinis for myself tonight.



The Stone anniversary ipa was tasty, wish I had it sooner though. 
A friend picked it up on his way over and I think that one was bottled august last year...
I recently had the ruinten and wow is that a big bad beastly double ipa!
Firestone is awesome, I'm lucky enough to be within 3 hours of both their locations in central CA.
I actually brought that pilsner down with me from my last trip up there and it's a fantastic summer beer. Cheers!

Enjoying The Bruery' Sans Pagaie today. 
It's looking to be a sour summer


----------



## wellminded1

Hendricks blended with fresh watermelon and ice, topped with a little ginger.


----------



## Brad Gibson

wellminded1 said:


> Hendricks blended with fresh watermelon and ice, topped with a little ginger.


Nice!


----------



## mr drinky

2004 Tensley Blanc Camp 4 Vineyard.

k.


----------



## Zwiefel

Hopback IPA...on a serious IPA kick lately.


----------



## NO ChoP!

Bottled Fentimans tonic with lime twist, on the rocks, in a heavy glass....

sitting on the back porch, in the dark, with a fan on, listening to the frogs.


----------



## GlassEye

Watermelon cubes, ginger juice, basil, ice, bourbon, topped with ginger ale.


----------



## Zwiefel

Catcher in the rye IPA. satisfactory for a hot-n-humid day in Cen PA.


----------



## DeepCSweede

New Glarus 20 yr anniversary Strong Ale. Fantastic finish to a hectic week - now for an 8 day vacation.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Iced tea


----------



## heldentenor

Had a Brooklyn Lager in honor of Independence Day, then popped open my 2012 Laphroaig Cairdeas.


----------



## mhlee

La Fin du Monde. Now available at . . . Costco. :thumbsup:


----------



## wellminded1

Some Bookers high proof bourbon, neat.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Uinta Hop Notch IPA & Old Weller Antique 107


----------



## Zwiefel

bit of a mish-mash:

Killkenny Irish Cream Ale
YARD IPA
Starborough Malrborough Sauvignon Blanc
Hopback Amber IPA


----------



## ThEoRy

Raspberry Lime Seltzer.


----------



## apicius9

Finished my Bitburger Pilsener last night after moving. Thinking about picking up Thai food on the way home, so maybe a NZ sauvignon blanc. 

Stefan


----------



## mhlee

Gentleman Jack over some ice.


----------



## TamanegiKin

Tilquin Oude Quetsche :beer:


----------



## TamanegiKin

Deschutes The Abyss 2012
Had some Bruery Hottenroth this afternoon to keep summer off my back.


----------



## apicius9

Wild Turkey 101 and ginger ale - separate.

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky

I need to start drinking more. 

k.


----------



## stereo.pete

They just recently started distributing Ballast Point to the Chicagoland area. I am a fan of Sculpin, not to mention the can's design is a classic.


----------



## TamanegiKin

Love that Sculpin and the cans are very convenient.


----------



## Nasr

Barr Hill Gin and Tonic 
This Gin is quite special


----------



## EdipisReks

Old Pulteney 12. And plenty of it, at $22 a bottle.


----------



## xdrewsiferx

La Fanticia by Castello Di Amorosa


----------



## ecchef

My go to....Orion Draft.


----------



## JBroida

lol... i guess if i lived there, i'd be drinking a lot more of that too. I've got some sitting around here somewhere though


----------



## dmccurtis

Nikka Pure Malt Black.


----------



## TamanegiKin

ecchef said:


> My go to....Orion Draft.



Cheers :beer:


----------



## geezr

mr drinky said:


> I need to start drinking more.
> 
> k.



lus1: :sad0:


----------



## Brad Gibson

Wow, sculpins in cans!!! Sweet I haven't seen it yet. They have it on tap at about every bar in San Diego though, it's great stuff!


----------



## bamin

Scotch and Vodka Martini!


----------



## tripleq

I'm sipping some Legendario 7 year rum. Fantastically smooth and sweet. Neat, of course.


----------



## stereo.pete

Brad Gibson said:


> Wow, sculpins in cans!!! Sweet I haven't seen it yet. They have it on tap at about every bar in San Diego though, it's great stuff!



Wow, San Diego sounds like a great place!


----------



## wellminded1

Schneider Weiss Tap 6. Good and strong.


----------



## GlassEye

Tanqueray Rangpur on ice.


----------



## Crothcipt

Was watching something last night when they were talking about a Ipa. Went looking for that brand, being wyoming we didn't, but I did come across this one. It was good, not bad at all for a pint.


----------



## stereo.pete

Speaking of IPA's...


----------



## bamin

Its probably a bad idea to sharpen while drinking isn't it? I've been stuck inside for the past two weeks working on my thesis, I started drinking, now I'm thinking about sharpening...


----------



## EdipisReks

bamin said:


> Its probably a bad idea to sharpen while drinking isn't it? I've been stuck inside for the past two weeks working on my thesis, I started drinking, now I'm thinking about sharpening...



It depends. I drink when I sharpen to dull the pain in my thumb. The trick is to drink enough that the pain drops, but not so much that I start screwing up.


----------



## bamin

EdipisReks said:


> It depends. I drink when I sharpen to dull the pain in my thumb. The trick is to drink enough that the pain drops, but not so much that I start screwing up.



Only had one glass so far, I'm going to go for it. I need to some procrastination. 

Thanks for the tip


----------



## heldentenor

Be careful--I sharpened in the last week of my dissertation writing as a stress relieving tactic, and ended up nearly amputating my left pinkie. My girlfriend now refers to that finger as "lumpy."


----------



## apicius9

heldentenor said:


> Be careful--I sharpened in the last week of my dissertation writing as a stress relieving tactic, and ended up nearly amputating my left pinkie. My girlfriend now refers to that finger as "lumpy."



There's another dissertation topic in there: 'Self-mutilation as avoidance behavior and procrastination strategy in doctoral students' 

And I will be drinking some white wine tonight, most likely a NZ sauvignon blanc. I forgot what I have in the fridge and let myself be surprised when I get home. 

Stefan


----------



## Jmadams13

It's a Stone Double Bastard for me right now. Then I'm feeling whiskey sours maybe.


----------



## Anton

stereo.pete said:


> Speaking of IPA's...



LOVE this one!


----------



## GlassEye

Tanqueray Rangpur with a piece of ice.


----------



## mr drinky

Some DeLille Chaleur Chard and Loring Wine Company Pinot Noir.

k.


----------



## apicius9

Change of plans here. Came home from work, decided to rest for a moment, passed out and woke up 4h later at 10pm. Now it's a glass of milk and straight back to bed. 

Stefan


----------



## scotchef38

A pint of Captain Morgans spiced rum and coke.


----------



## Nasr

Smooth Ambler Old Scout 10 year Bourbon big cube


----------



## JBroida

a really nice glass of verdejo... forgot the maker


----------



## TamanegiKin

Almanac Dogpatch sour


----------



## mr drinky

Sitting in Guatemala and drinking 2009 Antinori Chianti Classico Marchese Antinori Riserva. 

k.


----------



## mc2442

same old, same old.....jack and diet


----------



## Brad Gibson

about to drink some kirkland tequila blanco. Im off tomorrow and have been working 9 days straight. its party time!


----------



## Jmadams13

Bell's Two Hearted all the way tonight


----------



## TheDispossessed

weihenstaphaner hefe. cheap and tasty


----------



## JohnnyChance

The Alchemist Heady Topper & Pappy Van Winkle Family Reserve 15yr


----------



## apicius9

Was out for dinner with friends but not in charge of the wine orders and too busy chatting to get all the details. But the Melville Viognier was very nice (with hamachi cheeks and collar, probably the best thing I have eaten in a long time). The red was a German Lemberger from the southwest of the country. These are pleasant, not overly complicated reds. Worked with steamed and glazed pork belly as well as with the foie gras & mushroom appetizer (better than the white). Now having a Wild Turkey 101 as a night cap, then off to bed.

Stefan


----------



## scotchef38

A deep draught from the well of bitterness.


----------



## Von blewitt

scotchef38 said:


> A deep draught from the well of bitterness.



Something to drown your sorrows while watching the cricket?


----------



## scotchef38

Von blewitt said:


> Something to drown your sorrows while watching the cricket?



No ,as a wise man once said "in Scotland if 11men and a cricket bat get together,the only thing that is going to happen is some f***er is paying their overdue rent."
However we havent much to celebrate on the sporting front in any code.


----------



## TamanegiKin

Stone R&R collabo Coconut IPA and Ballast Point Sculpin since it was National ipa day.
Snuck in another Almanac Dogpatch Sour as well, so good.


----------



## stereo.pete

Wild Turkey 80 Proof


----------



## TheDispossessed

JohnnyChance said:


> The Alchemist Heady Topper & Pappy Van Winkle Family Reserve 15yr


bloody hell, that's a hell of a night cap!


----------



## TheDispossessed

anchor steam california lager


----------



## Jmadams13

Little Sumptin' first, then Brew Free Or Die. With a little Sailer Jerry thrown in for good measure


----------



## JohnnyChance

TheDispossessed said:


> bloody hell, that's a hell of a night cap!



Yeah, well, it was my birthday.


----------



## wellminded1

Mint juleps. and cheap beer. One of my fav combo's , high proof bourbon and beer.


----------



## Brad Gibson

wellminded1 said:


> Mint juleps. and cheap beer. One of my fav combo's , high proof bourbon and beer.



Great minds think alike


----------



## jimbob

Mageret River (aussie) shiraz, bottle gone and dinner isnt even ready yet, whoops! Gotta love mondays off...


----------



## geezr

King Estate Pinot Gris :yuck: 1st real booze since early March :IMOK:
hoping for better going forward :beer:


----------



## apicius9

geezr said:


> King Estate Pinot Gris :yuck: 1st real booze since early March :IMOK:
> hoping for better going forward :beer:




Hope that means you are doing better! Nothing happening here, just water and diet coke.

Stefan


----------



## banjo1071

Frankonian late-harvest Riesling, great stuff (made by max müller I)


----------



## apicius9

banjo1071 said:


> Frankonian late-harvest Riesling, great stuff (made by max müller I)



Nice, I wish I could get that here. I used to stock up on H. Sauer and Wirsching wines when I lived in Germany. Actually, a very basic Wirsching Silvaner is available out here. 

Stefan


----------



## banjo1071

Host Sauer makes a real good riesling. Whenever i am the Volkach/Escherndor-area i try to get myself a few bottles of his "Lump". Never tried Wirsching, though


----------



## geezr

apicius9 said:


> Hope that means you are doing better! Nothing happening here, just water and diet coke.
> 
> Stefan



Thanks :running:
The host may have selected the KE Pinot Gris to limit my booze consumption :eyebrow:
Just got home with some Coconut Porter for another day :beer:


----------



## TamanegiKin

Well someone has to take one for the team and keep the momentum going with this thread so I guess I'll be enjoying some Sculpin tonight. 
Cheers


----------



## CrisAnderson27

Four Peaks Hopk Knot!

I went on a date tonight, and it turns out she likes Kilt Lifter's of all things!

I may marry this girl.


----------



## apicius9

I slipped a little with the salt when I made a soup, so it will be lots of water for me tonight  Will reward myself with a nice micro brew after losing 10 pounds, whenever that may be....

Stefan


----------



## geezr

Coconut Porter :beer:


----------



## chinacats

absinthe :IMOK:


----------



## Von blewitt

Pierro Chardonnay with lunch, followed up with a few 4pines Kolsch


----------



## TamanegiKin

Sippin' on that Rodenbach Grand Cru


----------



## mr drinky

Epoch Ingenuity Red.

k.


----------



## bahamaroot

Too many of these


----------



## mr drinky

2010 Torrin Tsundere from Paso Robles. It is freaking amazing. 

k.


----------



## chinacats

cheers!


----------



## TamanegiKin

Dogpatch sour, Sculpin and Pivo Pils


----------



## Dusty

Guinness, for the first time in ages, and good god it's delicious.


----------



## split0101

Im a craft beer kinda guy. Today on the menu is "A Little Sumpin" from Lagunitas.


----------



## apicius9

Don't know yet, what it will be, but it will be my first alcoholic drink in 3 weeks.

Stefan


----------



## Baby Huey

Makers Mark and 1 single solitary clear Ice cube. Well technically 1 per double.


----------



## cheezit

My favorite cocktail besides Scotch, a White Russian


----------



## Lucretia

The way today is going, not enough.


----------



## Leer1217

Iniquity from Southern Tier Brewing...one of the best beers I've had in a long while.


----------



## geezr

Tedorigawa Yamahai Daiginjo w/ sushi :2thumbsup:


----------



## apicius9

Ok, had a glass of Chianti with dinner (no, didn't have liver...) and a nicely done Sazerac later. 

Stefan


----------



## TamanegiKin

Was planning on letting this one sit a bit longer but I opened up the Hangar 24 Hammerhead.
Not as boozy as I was expecting for a 12.5% brew released this year. 
I let their Pugachevs Cobra sit a year and at around 17% it was still quite the chest warmer(not in a bad way).
Both great beers for sure.


----------



## 3200+++

beaulieu cotes de provence vith dried 3 tomato bolognaise lasagnes. they meet well in the mouth !


----------



## swarth

tonight...Basil and soda.


----------



## bahamaroot

Woodford Reserve OTR


----------



## ecchef

bahamaroot said:


> Woodford Reserve OTR


Same. Rocks with a splash of Angostura.


----------



## JohnnyChance

bahamaroot said:


> Woodford Reserve OTR





ecchef said:


> Same. Rocks with a splash of Angostura.



I will keep this whiskey train rolling...Angel's Envy, neat.


----------



## split0101

Tonight is one of my favorites. 






You cant go wrong with a Trappist beer....


----------



## GlassEye

Blue Moon Harvest Pumpkin Ale


----------



## mr drinky

2009 Chateau Faugeres Saint-Emilion Grand Cru. 

This wine is amazing. 

Before this I had a La Grande Cote Rose by mr. Guillaume Fabre out of Paso Robles CA. That was also fabulous.

k.


----------



## quantumcloud509

$2.99 at Albertsons. Got two of them. Hard to tell if I like it yet, but while Im on here thought Id post.


----------



## GlassEye

McClelland's Islay


----------



## ecchef

Not sure yet, but whatever it is...lots of it. Farewell party (not mine).


----------



## ecchef

split0101 said:


> Tonight is one of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cant go wrong with a Trappist beer....



$70 a case here.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Dad's Hat Vermouth barrel finished Rye


----------



## split0101

ecchef said:


> $70 a case here.



I usually pick up a few bottles of the 750ml and they typically run around $11-$13 a bottle, I save them for special occasions (or when the mood hits me). I have two bottles that Im cellaring and another one in the fridge. At 9% ABV you dont need to drink much to get you warmed up.


----------



## chinacats

Beefeater...


----------



## eshua

About how i feel after this stupid week. 
but its tequila while I use up the peppers in the garden for this years hot sauce.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Uinta Brewing Hop Notch IPA and Michter's 10 year old Bourbon


----------



## wellminded1

Everything...


----------



## mhlee

Genbei San no Onikoroshi.


----------



## TamanegiKin

Had Jolly Pumpkin' La Roja last night, awesome beer!
Tonight after work it'll be Midnight Sun Berserker.
Cheers


----------



## Baby Huey

In a mood drinking a 50/50 mix of Jameson and Bailey's over ice in a extra tall glass. Working on number 3 now and have no plan on stopping anytime soon.


----------



## bear1889

Juniperos gin with a splash of Perucchi extra dry martinis as an apertif, then Concannon conservancy crimson and clover.


----------



## GlassEye

Bruichladdich 10yr from an approximately 20 year old bottle.


----------



## JBroida

did this one today:
http://www.dogfish.com/brews-spirits/the-brews/occassional-rarities/red-white.htm


----------



## geezr

JBroida said:


> did this one today:
> http://www.dogfish.com/brews-spirits/the-brews/occassional-rarities/red-white.htm



We currently send Red & White (when available) to our wholesale partners in the following states:

AZ, CA, CO, CT, DC, DE, FL, GA, IL, KY, MA, MD, ME, MI, NC, NJ, NV, NY, OH, OR, PA, SC, TX, VA, VT, WA

no HI - :what::angryspin::crying:


----------



## TamanegiKin

Change of plans


----------



## bear1889

geezr said:


> We currently send Red & White (when available) to our wholesale partners in the following states:
> 
> AZ, CA, CO, CT, DC, DE, FL, GA, IL, KY, MA, MD, ME, MI, NC, NJ, NV, NY, OH, OR, PA, SC, TX, VA, VT, WA
> 
> no HI - :what::angryspin::crying:



They use to ship to Indiana but stopped I miss dogfish but I can get it in Cincy/Ft Thomas KY when I am there.


----------



## apicius9

Clearly should not have had that second very stiff Wild Turkey 101. Going to bed before I start writing stupid things. 

Stefan


----------



## GlassEye

Tripel Karmeliet, again I paid more than the label on the shelf stated, need to start paying attention before paying.


----------



## mr drinky

2009 Clos De L'Oratoire Grand Cru Bordeaux. The '09 bordeaux is amazing. 

k.


----------



## heldentenor

Glenmorangie Quinta Ruban (birthday gift from a good friend) and a Laphroaig Cairdeas 2012. Drinky, when did your recent Bordeaux kick begin?


----------



## mr drinky

heldentenor said:


> ...Drinky, when did your recent Bordeaux kick begin?


 Since the UPS man delivered it to my door  

Actually, I ordered it over a year ago, forgot about it, then by sheer luck gave them a call to see if I had any pending orders and sure enough they had 6x '09 bordeaux bottles of mine sitting in their warehouse. 15 months later I got my wine (that's like a custom knife). I don't know that much about bordeaux, but when a good vintage comes along I buy some bottles.

k.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Four Roses 2013 125th Anniversary Small Batch Limited Edition


----------



## TamanegiKin

Midnight Sun Berserker


----------



## TamanegiKin

A proper cold rainy night calls for a barrel aged oatmeal stout.


----------



## brianh

I had a few Flying Dog Raging B*itch belgian-style IPAs last night. Good stuff.


----------



## Dusty

Nightcap after a solid double shift - avocado on toast and Johnny black.


----------



## Frater_Decus

heldentenor said:


> Glenmorangie Quinta Ruban (birthday gift from a good friend) and a Laphroaig Cairdeas 2012. Drinky, when did your recent Bordeaux kick begin?



+1 to the Laphroaig Cairdeas! As a side note, the pub next to my office has their Quarter Cask for the same price as the standard 10 year -- not a bad deal :biggrin:


----------



## sachem allison

Henry McKenna sourmash


----------



## mr drinky

2009 Clos Lunelles Castillon-Cotes De Bordeaux

k.


----------



## apicius9

Lagavulin with a splash of water.

Stefan


----------



## JohnnyChance

Bronx Brewery Pale Ale...


----------



## GlassEye

Wild Turkey Rye


----------



## Amon-Rukh

Gimlets with Pinckney Bend gin.


----------



## geezr

2003 J. Drouhin Grand Echezeaux


----------



## Mingooch

Tonight is New Castle Werewolf Blood red ale.


----------



## Anton

Negroni for me

yes, I like these


----------



## GlassEye

A few glasses of Wild Turkey Rye.


----------



## Geo87

An Indian pale ale home brewed by my expert beer brewing father in law  ooo yeah


----------



## chefcomesback

Geo87 said:


> An Indian pale ale home brewed by my expert beer brewing father in law  ooo yeah


You are lucky , my father in law distilles moonshine!!


----------



## Dusty

My father in law drinks Fosters light ice, so you guys should both consider yourselves lucky.


----------



## chefcomesback

Dusty said:


> My father in law drinks Fosters light ice, so you guys should both consider yourselves lucky.



Fosters? :no:I was just saying to Stefan Keller that nobody drinks Fosters in Australia!!! 
Also I have tried my father in law's moonshine , I am sure my car can run on that:rofl2:


----------



## Dusty

Nobody with taste drinks Fosters in Australia.


----------



## chefcomesback

Good point :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyChance

Willet 9 year old single barrel bourbon, 122.3 proof


----------



## ecchef

After today....anything I can get my hands on. :IMOK:


----------



## Frater_Decus

Damn good coffee! AND HOT!


----------



## JohnnyChance

Willet 9yo bourbon
Michter's 10yo bourbon
Pappy Van Winkle 15yo bourbon
Founder's All Day IPA Session Ale


----------



## GlassEye

Manhattan


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

JohnnyChance said:


> Willet 9yo bourbon
> Michter's 10yo bourbon
> Pappy Van Winkle 15yo bourbon
> Founder's All Day IPA Session Ale



That's quite a party.


----------



## JohnnyChance

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> That's quite a party.



I just bought the Willet and really enjoyed it so I was tasting it up against some of my other favorites. Long story short, it holds it's own, for less than half the price. Not even sure if I could pick a winner of three, probably depends on my taste day to day.


----------



## quantumcloud509

Germanys #1 beer huh? I started enjoying it after the 8th one or so.


----------



## apicius9

quantumcloud509 said:


> Germanys #1 beer huh? I started enjoying it after the 8th one or so.



I like it, but it really shines fresh from a tab.

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky

Justin and I are have been drinking way better than we should be allowed to. Serious liver damage.

k.


----------



## Justin0505

Lol, our livers and Paso may never recover.


----------



## Frater_Decus

quantumcloud509 said:


> View attachment 19547
> 
> 
> Germanys #1 beer huh? I started enjoying it after the 8th one or so.



Bitte ein BIT!


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Heineken it always goes on sale.Good Dutch hops beer at Miller,Bud prices.


----------



## apicius9

Sam Adams Octoberfest from the tab. Just realized I hadn't eaten anything today. Germans say that 'seven beers replace a meal', but I ordered a chicken and mushroom dish, just in case, or I couldn't drive home after a beer or two...

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky

2011 Paix Sur Terre "Comes A Time" Mourvedre

k.


----------



## quantumcloud509

Maybe sleep will come before 4am tonight...maybe....


----------



## Dusty

Slumming it. Melbourne Bitter. From a can, stupidly cold. Slumming it, and loving it.


----------



## Frater_Decus

An absinthe cocktail entitled "Corpse Reviver #2."


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Hop Trip - Oregon happy hopies


----------



## quantumcloud509

Midnight Blue Tisane with Olney Oak honey.


----------



## Anton

Bad day at the office; cracking the Stags Artemis 2002


----------



## GlassEye

Wild Turkey Rye Manhattan


----------



## mr drinky

2010 Venteux Tache Le Verre Syrah and before that 2012 Barrel 27 Shenanigans Rosé. 

k.


----------



## wellminded1

Unibroue Grand Reserve 17.


----------



## JDA_NC

Massive amounts of cold Yuengling out the can. I HATE my damn job.... ****


----------



## TamanegiKin

Sizzurp


----------



## stereo.pete

Drinking an old standby for me tonight...


----------



## mr drinky

2010 Law Estate Wines Audacious. 

k.


----------



## split0101

Tonight it was a few pints of Smuttynose Pumpkin Ale. I rim the pint glass with a little brown sugar and cinnamon. Its perfect for when you have a few people over who aren't big beer drinkers.


----------



## TheDispossessed

beaujolais blanc


----------



## brainsausage

What aint I drinking tonight...?


----------



## mr drinky

brainsausage said:


> What aint I drinking tonight...?



Good luck with that sir. 

k.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Sierra Nevada Ovila Belgian style beer


----------



## mr drinky

2010 Efeste Ceidleigh Syrah.

k.


----------



## JohnnyChance

A Manhattan of sorts

1oz Thomas H. Handy Sazerac Rye
1oz Dolin Dry Vermouth
1oz Carpano Antica Sweet Vermouth
3 dash BBQ Bitters
and a Lagavulin 16yo wash

2 brandied cherries as garnish


----------



## Frater_Decus

Sounds like a good one -- though, might as well move up to a Sazerac from there! Time to invest in some good Absinthe :happymug:


----------



## welshstar

Over the weekend

2010 Boekenoogen Pinot Noir
2011 Boekenoogen Zinfandel
2010 Lucia Pinot Noir ( very nice )
2010 Baer Ursa


----------



## mr drinky

welshstar said:


> Over the weekend
> 
> 2010 Boekenoogen Pinot Noir
> 2011 Boekenoogen Zinfandel
> 2010 Lucia Pinot Noir ( very nice )
> 2010 Baer Ursa



I have some Lucia Pinot somewhere, and now I am questioning whether I remembered to order this fall.

Tonight I opened a 2012 Buty Conner Lee Vineyard Chardonnay. 

k.


----------



## quantumcloud509

Chamomile, Tibetan Lavender, Spearmint


----------



## erikz

Yesterday I had Chinese Jasmine Tea
Sunday: Laphroaig Quarter Cask
Saturday: Caol Ila 10yo, followed by Grolsch and Warsteiner pilsners
Friday: Elements of Islay Cask Strength CI4, followed by Jupiler pilsner


----------



## apicius9

Plenty of water and a Lagavulin. 

Stefan


----------



## erikz

apicius9 said:


> Plenty of water and a Lagavulin.
> 
> Stefan


Just had 2 bottles of 16yo delivered over here, they were on discount (35 euro per bottle).

Great dram! Enjoy!


----------



## bahamaroot

After the day I had, not nearly enough.


----------



## Zwiefel

2011 Ledson Pinot Noir "Three Vineyards"

wow. damned fantastic. buttery. and like drinking fermented plums...with a few grapes thrown in for good measure.


----------



## split0101

Just finished two very contrasting beers. 

1). Stone Enjoy By 11.12.13
2). Founders Breakfast Stout

I'm a hop head and can't get enough hops in my beer but I have to say the Founders was very good. Lots of coffee and dark chocolate characteristics.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

I'm with you on the Hops.Couple I like Goose Island IPA,Deschutes Chainbreaker White IPA,& Hop Trip.


----------



## quantumcloud509

Korean Blackberry Wine


----------



## mr drinky

2009 Griffen's Lair Pinot Noir AND Maison Bleue Jaja Yakima Valley SMG.

k.


----------



## Chuckles

All the menus are done for fall. One for me and two for my wife. Sharing war stories over Booker Remnant 2011.


----------



## mr drinky

Chuckles said:


> All the menus are done for fall. One for me and two for my wife. Sharing war stories over Booker Remnant 2011.



W.TF! good catch sir, though it is a bit young -- that never stopped me though  

You and I sir need to get together and drink some Nicora and Torrin. You (and the Misses) would love that, me thinks.

k.


----------



## apicius9

Melville viognier 2009

Stefan


----------



## bahamaroot

alcohol


----------



## split0101

keithsaltydog said:


> I'm with you on the Hops.Couple I like Goose Island IPA,Deschutes Chainbreaker White IPA,& Hop Trip.



I have had a bunch of different beers from Goose Island and I have liked most of them. Even though InBev bought them out they still make some great beer like their IPA and Harvest Ale. I even like their more unique beers like Sophie and Matilda. Unfortunatly Deschutes is not sold in my area, they seem to be mostly west coast.


----------



## mr drinky

apicius9 said:


> Melville viognier 2009
> 
> Stefan



I've been to Melville a few years ago. They make quality wine. I have't tried their viognier though.

k.


----------



## apicius9

mr drinky said:


> I've been to Melville a few years ago. They make quality wine. I have't tried their viognier though.
> 
> k.



I like the Melville viognier very much as a food wine. It is nice and dry, not as perfumy as you sometimes find in v., nice body to it, not as in-your-face fruity as many sauvignon blanks, and a welcome change from chardonnay-based wines. That was my last bottle yesterday, gotta stock up a bit again. 

Stefan


----------



## bear1889

Some of the best bourbon for $10.99 a fifth I have ever had. Great spice notes with caramel and vanilla, you can taste the wood, which is a good thing in this case. Nice comfy burn, drinking straight up. I am going to have to go back and buy 3 more. Over in Kentucky this weekend. I am debating to share, ok......it's Evan Williams 1783.


----------



## RGNY

Sumatra coffee w/ a hit of J&B while cooking.

Bombay Sapphire martinis afterward.....


----------



## quantumcloud509

Little sips of water here and there. Super sick right now.


----------



## mc2442

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## playford

Ok, so this thread has spawned a whole heap on bourbon drinking of recent.

so far.

Woodford Reserve
Buffalo Trace
Bullit
Jack Daniels Single Barrel
Four Roses Small Batch
Elijah Craig 12
Makers Mark 47 and Original

So for me the Elijah Craig is the best so far. I've to mail order anything outside this list really which is a bit of a shame, so suggestions?

Beer wise this icelandic White ale is lovely.


----------



## GlassEye

Ate a big pile of sauerkraut, potatoes and various pork followed by some McClelland Islay.


----------



## JohnnyChance

playford said:


> Ok, so this thread has spawned a whole heap on bourbon drinking of recent.
> 
> so far.
> 
> Woodford Reserve
> Buffalo Trace
> Bullit
> Jack Daniels Single Barrel
> Four Roses Small Batch
> Elijah Craig 12
> Makers Mark 47 and Original
> 
> So for me the Elijah Craig is the best so far. I've to mail order anything outside this list really which is a bit of a shame, so suggestions?



EC is a Heaven Hill produced bourbon, so you will probably enjoy some of their other products as companies tend to use the same mashbill for some/all of their lines. Age, proof and barrel selection are what determine one brand from another. There are 18 and 21 year old Elijah Craigs which will probably be expensive and hard to find. There is also a barrel proof version of the Elijah Craig 12, which here retails for about $42 which makes it a heck of a deal. That would be my #1 suggestion, but that can also be hard to find. Other things that come from Heaven Hill (or might as the mysterious world of Non Distilling Producers goes) include Evan Williams, Henry McKenna, Old Fitzgerald, Parker's Heritage, and Michter's 10 year old. They also produce two wheat whiskies, Bernheim and Larceny. Maker's Mark is also a wheat whiskey, so if this wasn't one of your favorites, don't bother. If they were, try the Larceny. 

So in short, I would look for Elijah Craig 18yo or 12yo Barrel Proof, Henry McKenna Single Barrel 10yo, Parker's Heritage 7th Edition "Promise of Hope", Michter's 10yo, or Larceny.




Right now I am enjoying some Michter's 10 year old, barrel #2341.


----------



## quantumcloud509

A very floral batch of oolong my friend brought to me from Hong Kong, side of herbal raspberry tea for dessert.


----------



## apicius9

JohnnyChance said:


> EC is a Heaven Hill produced bourbon, so you will probably enjoy some of their other products as companies tend to use the same mashbill for some/all of their lines. Age, proof and barrel selection are what determine one brand from another. There are 18 and 21 year old Elijah Craigs which will probably be expensive and hard to find. There is also a barrel proof version of the Elijah Craig 12, which here retails for about $42 which makes it a heck of a deal. That would be my #1 suggestion, but that can also be hard to find. Other things that come from Heaven Hill (or might as the mysterious world of Non Distilling Producers goes) include Evan Williams, Henry McKenna, Old Fitzgerald, Parker's Heritage, and Michter's 10 year old. They also produce two wheat whiskies, Bernheim and Larceny. Maker's Mark is also a wheat whiskey, so if this wasn't one of your favorites, don't bother. If they were, try the Larceny.
> 
> So in short, I would look for Elijah Craig 18yo or 12yo Barrel Proof, Henry McKenna Single Barrel 10yo, Parker's Heritage 7th Edition "Promise of Hope", Michter's 10yo, or Larceny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I am enjoying some Michter's 10 year old, barrel #2341.




Great info to broaden one's horizon, thanks!

Stefan


----------



## Notaskinnychef

kahlua and cream....had one last week and damn they remind me of when I was 13-14 and in vegas for the first time lol


----------



## GlassEye

JohnnyChance said:


> EC is a Heaven Hill produced bourbon, so you will probably enjoy some of their other products as companies tend to use the same mashbill for some/all of their lines. Age, proof and barrel selection are what determine one brand from another. There are 18 and 21 year old Elijah Craigs which will probably be expensive and hard to find. There is also a barrel proof version of the Elijah Craig 12, which here retails for about $42 which makes it a heck of a deal. That would be my #1 suggestion, but that can also be hard to find. Other things that come from Heaven Hill (or might as the mysterious world of Non Distilling Producers goes) include Evan Williams, Henry McKenna, Old Fitzgerald, Parker's Heritage, and Michter's 10 year old. They also produce two wheat whiskies, Bernheim and Larceny. Maker's Mark is also a wheat whiskey, so if this wasn't one of your favorites, don't bother. If they were, try the Larceny.
> 
> So in short, I would look for Elijah Craig 18yo or 12yo Barrel Proof, Henry McKenna Single Barrel 10yo, Parker's Heritage 7th Edition "Promise of Hope", Michter's 10yo, or Larceny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I am enjoying some Michter's 10 year old, barrel #2341.


It is surprising how many labels originate from the same places.


----------



## Frater_Decus

George Dickel no12 Tennessee Sour Mash Whisky


----------



## RGNY

off to teach Renaissance swordsmanship.......fueled up with....


----------



## JohnnyChance

Four Roses Small Batch Limited Edition 2013 125th Anniversary


----------



## GlassEye

Goose Island Sixth Day


----------



## RGNY

technically a doppelbock, but tastes like a Belgian quad.


----------



## mr drinky

2011 Linne Calodo Rising Tides.

k.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Saratoga Sparkling Spring Water, Stillwater Artisinal Classique and Bruichladdich Port Charlotte The Peat Project Islay Single Malt Scotch.


----------



## Chuckles

Calling all winos. Here is what I drank at deer camp this weekend. How'd I do?


----------



## quantumcloud509

Hales Ales el [email protected] Hales Ales in Seattle


----------



## JohnnyChance

So far Maine Beer Co. Peeper and Sixpoint Global Warmer. Probably some whiskey as well.


----------



## mc2442

I have had some very nice bottles from Chimney Rock


----------



## dmccurtis

Samuel Smith Nut Brown Ale.


----------



## JohnnyChance

dmccurtis said:


> Samuel Smith Nut Brown Ale.



If I had to drink only one beer for the rest of my life...this would be it.


----------



## playford

JohnnyChance said:


> EC is a Heaven Hill produced bourbon, so you will probably enjoy some of their other products as companies tend to use the same mashbill for some/all of their lines. Age, proof and barrel selection are what determine one brand from another. There are 18 and 21 year old Elijah Craigs which will probably be expensive and hard to find. There is also a barrel proof version of the Elijah Craig 12, which here retails for about $42 which makes it a heck of a deal. That would be my #1 suggestion, but that can also be hard to find. Other things that come from Heaven Hill (or might as the mysterious world of Non Distilling Producers goes) include Evan Williams, Henry McKenna, Old Fitzgerald, Parker's Heritage, and Michter's 10 year old. They also produce two wheat whiskies, Bernheim and Larceny. Maker's Mark is also a wheat whiskey, so if this wasn't one of your favorites, don't bother. If they were, try the Larceny.
> 
> So in short, I would look for Elijah Craig 18yo or 12yo Barrel Proof, Henry McKenna Single Barrel 10yo, Parker's Heritage 7th Edition "Promise of Hope", Michter's 10yo, or Larceny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I am enjoying some Michter's 10 year old, barrel #2341.



right I will go through these now and see what can be ordered here that wont cost fortunes. Bourbon is pretty expensive in the uk in comparison to scottish stuff for example.

great response btw!


----------



## bahamaroot

Everyone has gone home after a great day and dinner. Now there is nothing left but me and way to many of these.


----------



## erikz

I ordered a 35cl bottle of Highland Park 10yo which will be delivered to my office today. That's what I will be drinking tonight. It was a great deal, only 5 (normal price is at least 18 in the Netherlands). Too bad they limited it to 1 bottle per person


----------



## RGNY




----------



## bear1889

I have been experimenting:

2-3 oz rye Bulleit 95 proof
3/4 - 1 oz Bauchant Liqueur
3-4 heavy dashes of Peychaud Bitters
garnished with a badabing maraschino cherry

old fashioned glass with ice, bitters then liqueur, finished with bourbon, stirred gently

next, same recipe with Evan Williams 1783 substituted for rye....

I found both great but the rye edged out the 1783


----------



## welshstar

On Mr Dinkys recommendation I had the Herman story 2010 sign maker with dinner yesterday, very good. Also had a Boedecker Pinot and 2009 lilian ladouys.

Finished with Octomore 4.2 scotch which is incredible


----------



## mr drinky

welshstar said:


> On Mr Dinkys recommendation I had the Herman story 2010 sign maker with dinner yesterday, very good. Also had a Boedecker Pinot and 2009 lilian ladouys.
> 
> Finished with Octomore 4.2 scotch which is incredible



Nice to know; I'm glad you enjoyed it. I packed up most of my Herman's after my first bottle. I think I am going to lay them down for a year. 

k.


----------



## JohnnyChance

A blend (1:1) of Angel's Envy Port Finished Bourbon and Angel's Envy Rum Barreled Rye.


----------



## welshstar

Im actually going into Chicago today to lay down about 72 bottles of various stuff including 

Herman Story Nuts & Bolts 2011
Shafer Relentless
Saxum James Berry
Saxum padewerski
Lucia Estate Pinot 2010 &11
Bedrock heritage Zin
Bedrock mixed
Various Booker 2011
2011 Dirt worshipper and ditch digger
2010 Mother of Exiles ( way not ready !!! )
Kosta Browne 2011 single vineyards 

Hoping to grab lunch at Au Cheval as a reward for my efforts !!


----------



## JohnnyChance

welshstar said:


> Hoping to grab lunch at Au Cheval as a reward for my efforts !!



I love Au Cheval.


----------



## erikz

The Highland Park 10yo was delivered yesterday and is half gone already. Lovely smooth dram!

Tonight is going to be Brewdog's Punk IPA all night long!


----------



## mr drinky

welshstar said:


> Im actually going into Chicago today to lay down about 72 bottles of various stuff including
> 
> Herman Story Nuts & Bolts 2011
> Shafer Relentless
> Saxum James Berry
> Saxum padewerski
> Lucia Estate Pinot 2010 &11
> Bedrock heritage Zin
> Bedrock mixed
> Various Booker 2011
> 2011 Dirt worshipper and ditch digger
> 2010 Mother of Exiles ( way not ready !!! )
> Kosta Browne 2011 single vineyards
> 
> Hoping to grab lunch at Au Cheval as a reward for my efforts !!



That is very sweet list. And nice Saxum. 

You are correct that the mother of exiles is too young. And I think this new vintage of Denner needs another year than previous vintages. I was at the release part for ditch digger, dirt worshiper and I thought they were all too raw. Brian Benson's wine were too young also. It is my feeling that a lot of Paso wines (this release0 might need some extra time. 

k.


----------



## welshstar

I had a 2010 Montelena Zin tonight, held out no real hopes for this wine but WOW !!!!

It had fruit, acidity, body, a revelation, it drank like a $100 wine not the $25 I paid

Love t when this happens


----------



## BeardedCrow

Hot sake, and when I get home, tequilla


----------



## quantumcloud509

New Amsterdam 525 Vodka straight no rocks no glassware no chaser


----------



## apicius9

Dang, I fell asleep and slept right through drinking time. Nothing for me tonight.

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky

quantumcloud509 said:


> New Amsterdam 525 Vodka straight no rocks no glassware no chaser



Very good. I hope you keep it chilled in the freezer. 

That is also a good anti-cold remedy if a little kid puts his boogery hands in your mouth. 

k.


----------



## split0101

Tonight, something a little stronger. At 10.2% ABV, this should hit the spot.


----------



## welshstar

Herman Story 2011 casual encounters, on Karrings advice I joined this wine club. Great move, these wines are good honest tasty wines, need a few hours decant to shine but boy do they shine.

Also made better because I've found a new source for great usda prime !!!


----------



## RGNY




----------



## Lexington Jim

Buffalo Trace Bourbon, of course. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chuckles

Never had it before. I really like it. One down... and then there were seven.


----------



## Erilyn75

A cup of coffee with sugar free peppermint mocha creamer. Although, with the direction my conversation is going with my crazy sister, I may get a rum and coke. Ya I know, girly drink lol


----------



## apicius9

Chocolate milk. 

Stefan


----------



## Zerob

Glenmorangie 18yr.


----------



## playford

tonights beers

chimay, einstock white ale and brooklyn (tester)

lil appleton 8 year old rum too.


----------



## RGNY




----------



## split0101

Tonight is...






Im not sure why its rated low, maybe because its not a proper representations of an esb, but I think this is one tasty beer. I liked it so much, I bought out the rest of the 6'ers from my local beer store.


----------



## split0101

RGNY said:


>



Great beer, big fan of Delirium.


----------



## brianh

Sutterhome Chardonnay. Sometimes it's just got a job to do.


----------



## mr drinky

2006 Mocali Brunello di Montalcino 

k.


----------



## stereo.pete

Old Fashioned
-Old Overholt
-Turbinado Sugar
-Angostura
-Orange Peel


----------



## JohnnyChance

Pete you need to step up your ice game, son!

For me: Angel's Envy rum cask finished rye.


----------



## wellminded1

Muskoka winter jack, amazing.


----------



## mr drinky

more.

k.


----------



## eshua

Where am I?


----------



## mr drinky

eshua said:


> Where am I?



Sweet. I actually wish I were drinking that now.

k.


----------



## Salty dog

We finally got good grapefruit juice. A dollar who can guess what I'm drinking.


----------



## mr drinky

Salty dog said:


> We finally got good grapefruit juice. A dollar who can guess what I'm drinking.



greyhound.

k.


----------



## Salty dog

seriously? Guess again.


----------



## mr drinky

Salty dog said:


> seriously? Guess again.



Easy is the first out of my mind. And farmer boys from Nodak drank a lot of greyhound. 

k.


----------



## Von blewitt

Campari & grapefruit


----------



## Anton

Good old Negroni


----------



## Salty dog

It's soooo obvious.

I forget how young this forum is sometimes.


----------



## JohnnyChance

A salty dog of course.


----------



## Salty dog

google, vodka grapefruit

go to "yummlys" or something like that.

it will jump out at you


----------



## Salty dog

Of course!

Although I had a martini for a nightcap. I paced myself tonight. It's kind of a curse being able to drink while you're working.


----------



## Sam Cro

Well I guess I will Let you Kind folks Know just how "Eccentric" I really am . My lust/ Love is my fine Bottles of Glenfiddich Single Malt 40 & 50 Year Old Scotch . I sit and sip them with some fine cigars that I have aquired over quite some time ago that have been aging in my fine humidor and were in my grand old friends before mine for almost as long as the scotch is old. while both are rare things I do not get to enjoy them as much as I would like too . 

Best Regards

Samuel


----------



## stereo.pete

JohnnyChance said:


> Pete you need to step up your ice game, son!
> 
> For me: Angel's Envy rum cask finished rye.



I agree, any suggestions?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

This week I have been working my way through Boulevard Brewing Company's "Smokestack" Series: Tank 7 Farmhouse Ale, Double-Wide IPA, and Reverb Imperial Pilsner. All three are highly rated by beer enthusiasts, but the "Tank 7" is the only one that I'll buy again.


----------



## GlassEye

Finished off the bottle of Glenfiddich 15.


----------



## marc4pt0

Mucinex nighttime cold/flu with a hint of artificial cherry. Just hit me during service tonight like a two ton heavy thing.

Wish I were drinking that Boulevard instead. Been enjoying that stuff from home for almost 20 years now.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Old Forrester 12yo Birthday Bourbon 2013


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

marc4pt0 said:


> Wish I were drinking that Boulevard instead. Been enjoying that stuff from home for almost 20 years now.




Don't know about "Mucinex," but "NyQuil" is good stuff. Hope you feel better tomorrow. 

Tonight I'm drinking Dogfish Head's "American Beauty," and "Total Domination IPA" from Ninkasi Brewing Company.

"American Beauty" is good, but at $16 per pint, I'm not sure I will pick it up again anytime soon. The "Total Domination IPA" was also good, but not exceptional. I'll probably give it another go soon enough.


----------



## jbl

Kernel Brewery Beers - the best Ive tasted
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OW06XNCucqk


----------



## Keith Sinclair

jbl said:


> Kernel Brewery Beers - the best Ive tasted
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OW06XNCucqk



Liked that esp. putting in the full flower whole hops.


----------



## Mrmnms

XQ Grand Reserva Anejo Agave Tequila from the freezer. Long weekend.


----------



## JohnnyChance

stereo.pete said:


> I agree, any suggestions?



First is just starting off with some Tovolo ice cube trays. I use these two sizes the most.


----------



## welshstar

Sam Cro said:


> Well I guess I will Let you Kind folks Know just how "Eccentric" I really am . My lust/ Love is my fine Bottles of Glenfiddich Single Malt 40 & 50 Year Old Scotch . I sit and sip them with some fine cigars that I have aquired over quite some time ago that have been aging in my fine humidor and were in my grand old friends before mine for almost as long as the scotch is old. while both are rare things I do not get to enjoy them as much as I would like too .
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Samuel



Which cigars ?

Love a good stick


----------



## welshstar

Lucia 2010 Pinot Noir

chased down with Macallan 18


----------



## RGNY




----------



## mr drinky

welshstar said:


> Lucia 2010 Pinot Noir
> 
> chased down with Macallan 18



And if I am not mistaken those Pisoni bottles come nicely wrapped in fancy paper, so it is just like a Christmas gift 

As for me, I opened a Larner Herman Story and a Buty Semillon blend. 

k.


----------



## brainsausage

Local brew, sandwiched between Herradura, and Glenlevit 12 yr for old times sake...

Can't get tooooo crazy tonight, have an early wake up call to head down to Boston for an overnight tomorrow. Highlighted by a meal at Uni, followed by a live show headlined by a little band called The Breeders. Can't effing wait!


----------



## heldentenor

A much needed, if not well-earned, E.H. Taylor Small Batch bourbon.


----------



## welshstar

It was actually the regular version not the estate, I still have four bottles of that left which I'm trying to save !! But it's not easy.

What are you hearing about 2012 from your trip ?


----------



## mr drinky

welshstar said:


> It was actually the regular version not the estate, I still have four bottles of that left which I'm trying to save !! But it's not easy.
> 
> What are you hearing about 2012 from your trip ?



I am horrible at remembering vintages, but after some clunkers in CA, '12 is better I think, BUT 2013 is going through the ceiling. It is probably going to be one of the best vintages in the last 20 years. My mouth is watering as I write this  I did a couple barrel tastings of '13 wines, and it is something crazy. Time to squat on Paso allocations/clubs. After 2013 I think they will be a lot more limited. 

k.


----------



## Sam Cro

welshstar said:


> Which cigars ?
> 
> Love a good stick



one of the finest I enjoy is from a small box I have left from Cohiba it is the Esplendidos Cigar ,Trinidad Robusto,Trinidad Fundadores, Diplimaticos Habana, Fonseca cigar,and also one of my beloved Montecristo's one of the littlest known facts know by a few is that Montecristo purchased the H. Upmann Factory back in 1937 if you can find any Ignacio Larrañaga or Julián Rivera older boxes or even a few you will enjoy them also.

Samuel


----------



## stereo.pete

Ok, I have updated my "ice game" with 2" cubes using distilled water. I need to boil the distilled water to ensure maximum clarity, but this is a huge improvement from before.


----------



## welshstar

Denner Zinfandel

Dalmore cigar malt

No cigars though as im home and don't smoke at home


----------



## dmccurtis

Knob Creek rye.


----------



## JohnnyChance

stereo.pete said:


> Ok, I have updated my "ice game" with 2" cubes using distilled water. I need to boil the distilled water to ensure maximum clarity, but this is a huge improvement from before.



Nice. And some Dickel rye?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Dogfish Head "American Beauty" and Ninkasi Brewing "Total Domination IPA."


----------



## CB1968

Seeing as how it's almost Christmas I thought I would crack open a bottle of 1996 Grange Hermitage, it's breathing in the decanter as I post, yum yum


----------



## welshstar

CB1968 said:


> Seeing as how it's almost Christmas I thought I would crack open a bottle of 1996 Grange Hermitage, it's breathing in the decanter as I post, yum yum



Let us know how it turns out


----------



## mr drinky

welshstar said:


> It was actually the regular version not the estate, I still have four bottles of that left which I'm trying to save !! But it's not easy.
> 
> What are you hearing about 2012 from your trip ?





welshstar said:


> Let us know how it turns out



Bravo. 

k.


----------



## erikz

Just had:

Highland Park 10yo

Now switched to a private (Kintra Netherlands) bottling of Bunnahabhain 23yo from 1989.


----------



## stereo.pete

JohnnyChance said:


> Nice. And some Dickel rye?


 Yep, I've been trying various low budget Rye's to find the one that I love for my Old Fashioned.


----------



## JHunter

a good old coors banquet for now but vacation started today so you never know


----------



## JohnnyChance

stereo.pete said:


> Yep, I've been trying various low budget Rye's to find the one that I love for my Old Fashioned.



I like the Dickel rye. It is made in Indiana (by MGP/LDI) like a LOT of the young ryes you see on the market. But they charcoal filter it (like all TN whiskey) and they don't overcharge for it (like some "artisan" micro distillers who actually don't distill anything at all and just sell a story). 

Rittenhouse Bottle in Bond 100 proof is my go to cocktail/well rye. Sazerac and Wild Turkey Rye 101 are also good if they are available in your area, but they are usually more than Ritt or Dickel.


----------



## stereo.pete

JohnnyChance said:


> I like the Dickel rye. It is made in Indiana (by MGP/LDI) like a LOT of the young ryes you see on the market. But they charcoal filter it (like all TN whiskey) and they don't overcharge for it (like some "artisan" micro distillers who actually don't distill anything at all and just sell a story).
> 
> Rittenhouse Bottle in Bond 100 proof is my go to cocktail/well rye. Sazerac and Wild Turkey Rye 101 are also good if they are available in your area, but they are usually more than Ritt or Dickel.



Thanks Johnny, I will try them out!


----------



## welshstar

Lapse night I had the Cypher 2009 loco with a Cuaba Salomones cigar, absolutely fantastic, big bold fruity but with enough acidity and tannin to match, an absolute giant of a wine and fantastic value at around $40

Then had a wide range of spirits

Johnny walker platinum, very good, smooth Hiong of peat, nice sherry style sweet finish
Pappy van winkle 12, not that great, lacks complexity
Pappy 10, much better but still not the same as I remember
Jeffersons rye, very good depth
A one year old home made bourbon, very good, similar to a makers.couldnt believe it was home made


----------



## brianh

Yards Thomas Jefferson's Tavern Ale.


----------



## bahamaroot

Not enough but that's about to change.


----------



## tripleq

Havana Club 7 year straight.


----------



## tagheuer

2008 Ch. Leoville Poyferre.


----------



## tagheuer

CB1968 said:


> Seeing as how it's almost Christmas I thought I would crack open a bottle of 1996 Grange Hermitage, it's breathing in the decanter as I post, yum yum



Wow... it's one of the great vintage of Grange. Please post your TN if you have time.


----------



## welshstar

2009 Lucia Cabernet, last vintage before they tore up the vines
2007 Stefania syrah
Johnny Walker Platinum


----------



## tk59

2001 Barnett Spring Mtn Cab. Still just as vibrant as the first time I tasted it. Merry Christmas, fellows.


----------



## erikz

Laphroaig Quarter Cask. Also some Boomsma 100% smooth grain jenever.


----------



## apicius9

A couple of bottles of Budweiser - the real stuff, not the American $()($& - and a nice 24y Caol Ila bottled by Adelphi.

Stefan


----------



## welshstar

Last night i had my first SQN the 2006 syrah raven no 5, very good but to be honest it did not live upto the hype.

Followed up with a 2011 booker vertigo, excellent in fact it was the equal of the SQN


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

"Sixth Glass Quadrupel Ale," which is another from Boulevard Brewing Company's "Smokestack" Series. Pretty big beer at 10.50% ABV; probably could have done with an additonal year in the refrigerator. Interesting and highly rated, but not really to my taste.


----------



## JBroida

chateau montelena cab


----------



## mr drinky

JBroida said:


> chateau montelena cab



+Wow, though you left out the vintage 

k.


----------



## mr drinky

welshstar said:


> Last night i had my first SQN the 2006 syrah raven no 5, very good but to be honest it did not live upto the hype.
> 
> Followed up with a 2011 booker vertigo, excellent in fact it was the equal of the SQN



sqn, amazing, but I have some of that vertigo buried in my cellar some where.

k.


----------



## apicius9

Some of my friends and I happen to be friends of the German SQN importer and we have been through a few cases of this stuff over the years, fortunately mostly paid for by the physicians among us... Some were stunning, some quite overprized IMHO. The 'Malcolm' ist the one that left the biggest impression a decade ago, forgot most of the others since they are out of my price range anyway. Oh, and some of the early dessert wines they made with Kracher were nice.


Stefan


----------



## RGNY

Dogfish 90 IPA....


----------



## tagheuer

RGNY said:


> Dogfish 90 IPA....



It's my favorite too.

Too bad I can only get them when I was travelling to the US.


----------



## brianh

RGNY said:


> Dogfish 90 IPA....



One of my favorites.


----------



## RGNY

and i'm not an over-the-top-tongue-scouring-hops freak, but Dogfish 90 has just the right smoothness and mouthfeel to be incredibly drinkable.


----------



## welshstar

Muga 2009 especiale, very good
Evan Williams Single barrel later on


----------



## crunchy

A lot of Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale.. Was a gift from my crew!


----------



## mr drinky

Tamarack Cab Franc.

k.


----------



## welshstar

2009 Tattinger carneros, one of the best Cali Champagnes ive ever had


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

"Lagunitas Sucks Brown Shugga Substitute Ale."

Fantastic.


----------



## mr drinky

Vodka straight with half an ice cube. No matter how much I love wine, I still love vodka straight.

k.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

RGNY said:


> Dogfish 90 IPA....



Have not seen the Dogfish brews here.Goose Island went on sale 5.99 a six,like the GI beers.Also Hoegaarden Belgian Wheat Beer.


----------



## RGNY

Christmas gift:


----------



## Mr.Magnus




----------



## welshstar

How is the yamazaki ?


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Very smooth with rich taste and slim to non smokiness


----------



## stereo.pete

Over the top Old Fashioned.

Meyer Lemon and Bulleit 10yr


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

"St. Bernardus Abt 12," which is a 10% ABV quadrupel from Belgium. I think it is fun to try "world class" beers, but at $8 for an 11.2 FL OZ bottle, it won't be a regular in my refrigerator. I don't know a great deal abut beer, but apparently this one be aged for three or four years, and maybe it should be. Interesting.


----------



## RGNY

Abt 12 is great, but that sounds like bar prices here (approximately double). ouch.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

"Stone Ruination IPA." I'll definitely buy more of this soon. Awesome beer.



RGNY said:


> Abt 12 is great, but that sounds like bar prices here (approximately double). ouch.



Maybe it was seven dollars, but pretty sure it was eight. Impulse buy at "Whole Foods Market," which is a great store, but always expensive.


----------



## JHunter

Blood Alley Extra Special Bitter from Russel Brewing here in the Vancouver area. Quality beer :biggrin:


----------



## scotchef38

Budvar followed by Crabbies Ginger beer then Glenlivet or Glenfiddich.


----------



## split0101

Johnny.B.Good said:


> "Stone Ruination IPA." I'll definitely buy more of this soon. Awesome beer.



Welcome fellow hop head. The Ruination is nice if you want somethign to blow out your taste buds with hop bitterness. I usually go for the "Enjoy By" series, nice fresh hop flavor without going to crazy on the IBU's.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

RGNY said:


> Abt 12 is great, but that sounds like bar prices here (approximately double). ouch.



I was in "Whole Foods" again today and double-checked the price, which is/was actually $5.49 per bottle, not $8.00. I confused this with the "Trappistes Rochefort 10," which really is $7.99 per bottle.



split0101 said:


> Welcome fellow hop head. The Ruination is nice if you want somethign to blow out your taste buds with hop bitterness. I usually go for the "Enjoy By" series, nice fresh hop flavor without going to crazy on the IBU's.



"Enjoy By" must fly off the shelves at my usual stores, because I've never seen it. I'll have to go out of my way one of these days to get my hands on some.


----------



## split0101

Johnny.B.Good said:


> "Enjoy By" must fly off the shelves at my usual stores, because I've never seen it. I'll have to go out of my way one of these days to get my hands on some.



Im sure Im not the only guy, but I'm not going to lie when I tell you I usually pick up 6 bottles or so everytime they have them in stock at my local beer place. The 12.13.13 never made it out to the east coast, but the 11.12.13 was one of the best.


----------



## RGNY

doing a German style hot spiced gluhwein with diced apple and orange slices.


----------



## DeepCSweede

Death's Door Gin - 3 Blue Cheese Olives


----------



## Sam Cro

How about a bit of the Green Fairy / Absinthe for the New Year 

http://imgur.com/lPbr1Re :ubersexy: :IMOK::IMOK:NOT :dazed:

Sam


----------



## jeff1

After nearly 4 weeks of antibiotics and trying not to drink much. I'm going home tonight and cracking open the bottle of Ron zacappa that had been screaming at me


----------



## greasedbullet

Banana and Rum Milkshake. It is pretty good for a first try at a spiked milkshake.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Lagunitas Brewing Company's "Hop Stoopid." I agree with the posters at Beeradvocate - outstanding. 



Sam Cro said:


> How about a bit of the Green Fairy / Absinthe for the New Year



I tried Absinthe for the first time in Prague many years ago, and it was a painful experience. I brought a bottle home to test my friends' mettle, and don't remember anyone finding it too enjoyable to drink. Maybe I should give it another go?


----------



## Chef Andy

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Lagunitas Brewing Company's "Hop Stoopid." I agree with the posters at Beeradvocate - outstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried Absinthe for the first time in Prague many years ago, and it was a painful experience. I brought a bottle home to test my friends' mettle, and don't remember anyone finding it too enjoyable to drink. Maybe I should give it another go?



You for sure should try absinthe again. I don't know if you were drinking it properly or not, but you need to try it with an absinthe spoon and sugar cube being dissolved slowly by water into your glass. It's amazing if it's done properly. 

Tonight I'm drinking lagavulin 16, think I might head to some local microbreweries tomorrow when I get off work.


----------



## GlassEye

Ommegang Abbey Ale


----------



## jeff1

Its Saturday. The correct answer is a lot


----------



## jared08

jeff1 said:


> Its Saturday. The correct answer is a lot



Its friday?


----------



## RGNY

GlassEye said:


> Ommegang Abbey Ale



yay! buy more. they're just down the road from me and are trying to buy up land in the local aquifer so they can revitalize the hop growing tradition in the area.


----------



## RGNY

temps in the negative teens, so watching "The Thing" (1982) and having some J&B along with Kurt Russell.


----------



## jeff1

jared08 said:


> Its friday?



Saturday in Australia


----------



## GlassEye

RGNY said:


> yay! buy more. they're just down the road from me and are trying to buy up land in the local aquifer so they can revitalize the hop growing tradition in the area.



Neat, I will certainly continue buying more Ommegang.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Been putting a little Kahlua Licor in wt. my fresh ground beans.:coffeelove:


----------



## erikz

Lagavulin 16yo for me  Lovely little dram with a nice wintery nose and taste to it!


----------



## Chef Andy

keithsaltydog said:


> Been putting a little Kahlua Licor in wt. my fresh ground beans.:coffeelove:



I'm pretty partial to jamesons in my coffee. Don't get too many chances to actually do it tho since i work most mornings.

Also, drinking bloody caesars tonight.


----------



## The Edge

Icky IPA tonight... Like the stickers they make for it, "It's not yucky, it's Icky!"


----------



## jared08

Magic hat #9 and dogfish head indian brown ale.. I'm a regular of magic hat, first time with the iba, very simimar to a george washington tavern porter, a bit lighter tho.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

"Blind Pig IPA" from Russian River Brewing Company.


----------



## brainsausage

Herradura Anejo. Green flash IPA, and a slew of local beers...


----------



## knyfeknerd

brainsausage said:


> Herradura Anejo. Green flash IPA, and a slew of local beers...


Only to ease the pain of missing the Kato.


----------



## steelcity

Had some Angel's Envy last night.


----------



## split0101

Johnny.B.Good said:


> "Blind Pig IPA" from Russian River Brewing Company.



I'm jealous, I wish we had Russian River over here. They make some great beers.


----------



## erikz

The Edge said:


> "It's not yucky, it's Icky!"


Lol, thats a great slogan, it sticks


----------



## apicius9

As much Heineken as they give me on the plane and then a few real beers when I finally get home. 

Stefan


----------



## erikz

apicius9 said:


> As much Heineken as they give me on the plane and then a few real beers when I finally get home.
> 
> Stefan


Dont drink heinies man, worst beer coming from my country.... There are so many better beers from the Netherlands.


----------



## The Edge




----------



## split0101

Founders All Day IPA (Session Ale)


----------



## welshstar

Cold in Chicago

Evan Williams single barrel bourbon 2003


----------



## JBroida

2011 Descendientes de Jose Palacios Petalos Bierzo


----------



## jacreeny

Royal Plush - Red Burgundy & Brut Champagne!


----------



## JHunter

:happymug: one of my favs


----------



## willic

Buffalo Trace Bourbon was the drink last night.... Very nice, and very well priced!


----------



## welshstar

2012 Bedrock Sodini zinfandel

Great example, full fruit great texture


----------



## erikz

Private bottling (whiskyman.be) 1995 18yo Caol Ila 53.7% alc/vol. Very nice dram!


----------



## Richard78

Martell XO to end the weekend in style


----------



## apicius9

erikz said:


> Private bottling (whiskyman.be) 1995 18yo Caol Ila 53.7% alc/vol. Very nice dram!



Ooh, very nice. I popped open a 24y Adelphi bottling of Caol Ila with a friend over the holidays, very nice indeed. 

Btw, I had one bottle of Ardbeg 1975 left and decided I need the money more than the booze. Offered it on Ebay Germany for a fixed price of $540 and it sold in 2 days. 

Stefan


----------



## welshstar

Johnnie walker platinum, this is the new blend its a minimum 18 year old.

Superb whiskey, for a blend its great, smooth smokey and complex.


----------



## split0101

JBroida said:


> saturday night- dogfishhead midas touch



How did youlike this one? Everytime I read the label it scares me a little bit, lol.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Last night I had "Hop Head Red Ale" from Green Flash Brewing Co., "Shipyard XXXX IPA" from Shipyard Brewing Co., and "Old Rasputin Russian Imperial Stout" from North Coast Brewing Co. The "Hop Head Red" and "Old Rasputin" were both great, but the "Shipyard XXXX" was, to my taste at least, awful.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

split0101 said:


> I'm jealous, I wish we had Russian River over here. They make some great beers.



Avert your eyes then!

I stumbled across a fresh shipment of "Pliny the Elder" from Russian River Brewing Co. at the store this afternoon (bottled six days ago). There were six on the shelf, and I immediately grabbed four, then quickly grabbed a fifth. I walked to the meat counter, placed my order, then quickly walked back and grabbed the sixth and final bottle! If you like hoppy beers, this one really is fantastic. It gets perfect scores across the board at BeerAdvocate and RateBeer.


----------



## erikz

apicius9 said:


> Ooh, very nice. I popped open a 24y Adelphi bottling of Caol Ila with a friend over the holidays, very nice indeed.
> 
> Btw, I had one bottle of Ardbeg 1975 left and decided I need the money more than the booze. Offered it on Ebay Germany for a fixed price of $540 and it sold in 2 days.
> 
> Stefan


Sounds really good, Adelphi is a good bottler. Anything Caol Ila will do for me, it's my favourite distiller.

Europeans will pay a heck of a lot for some good whisky, thats for sure. I'm not an Ardbeg fan... I love all peated whisky, but I'm not blown away by Ardbeg. That 540$ was probably a good deal for the buyer


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

"Green Flash Imperial India Pale Ale" from Green Flash Brewing Co. I like other offerings from Green Flash more than this, and am having trouble weening myself off of "Pliny the Elder."


----------



## split0101

Johnny.B.Good said:


> "Green Flash Imperial India Pale Ale" from Green Flash Brewing Co. I like other offerings from Green Flash more than this, and am having trouble weening myself off of "Pliny the Elder."



I don't like you, lol :beer:

I just yesterday had their Palate Wrecker. It was very good.


----------



## stereo.pete

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Avert your eyes then!
> 
> I stumbled across a fresh shipment of "Pliny the Elder" from Russian River Brewing Co. at the store this afternoon (bottled six days ago). There were six on the shelf, and I immediately grabbed four, then quickly grabbed a fifth. I walked to the meat counter, placed my order, then quickly walked back and grabbed the sixth and final bottle! If you like hoppy beers, this one really is fantastic. It gets perfect scores across the board at BeerAdvocate and RateBeer.



I am so jealous right now! T'was mentioned before but I'll say it as well, sure wish we had Russian River here.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Tonight I had "Sculpin IPA" from Ballast Point Brewing Company and "Sticky Zipper" from Oakland Brewing Company. 



split0101 said:


> I just yesterday had their Palate Wrecker. It was very good.



Tried "Palate Wrecker" last night for the first time, and agree that it's very good.



stereo.pete said:


> I am so jealous right now! T'was mentioned before but I'll say it as well, sure wish we had Russian River here.



There are plenty of good breweries all over the place, but California definitely has its fair share. You wish you could have Russian River, and I wish I could have Three Floyds, Southern Tier, Founders, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Stumblinman

Speyburn 10 year highland single malt


----------



## Leer1217

Coors light and jameson.


----------



## split0101

Johnny.B.Good said:


> There are plenty of good breweries all over the place, but California definitely has its fair share. You wish you could have Russian River, and I wish I could have Three Floyds, Southern Tier, Founders, etc. etc. etc.



Sounds like we might be able to make some trades 

I have plenty of Southern Tier and Founders in my area as well as Sixpoint out of Brooklyn that is very good (if you dont have it in your area). If you are willing to ship two of those Pliny bottles, I cant make it worth your while lol, :crossfingers:

Shoot me a PM if your interested.


----------



## erikz

Stumblinman said:


> Speyburn 10 year highland single malt


How was it? Im not a fan of Speyburn, but I havent tasted it in years.

Having some Bunnahabhain 12yo atm.


----------



## Stumblinman

Speyburn was ok. Tastes clean, some honey slight floral. Burn wasn't overwhelming and the scotchiness wasn't overpowering if that makes sense. I'm an Irish whiskey person for reference. For the price to quality I'm happy with it but prefer more body.


----------



## tburm

I had some Orval tonight, my favorite trappist by far!


----------



## apicius9

Smirnoff of unknown age on the rocks - the only booze in the house, not sure how that could have happened. Followed by Sprite zero with lemon.

Stefan


----------



## jeff1

Fat yak


----------



## Geo87

jeff1 said:


> Fat yak



Nice... One of my favourites. Have you tried little creatures pale ale? We've got some damn fine boutique beers in oz... Not cheap though


----------



## erikz

Stumblinman said:


> Speyburn was ok. Tastes clean, some honey slight floral. Burn wasn't overwhelming and the scotchiness wasn't overpowering if that makes sense. I'm an Irish whiskey person for reference. For the price to quality I'm happy with it but prefer more body.


If you love Irish you should try some Auchentoshan. Only tripple distilled scotch, founded by Irish relocating to Glasgow to seek jobs.


----------



## jeff1

Geo87 said:


> Nice... One of my favourites. Have you tried little creatures pale ale? We've got some damn fine boutique beers in oz... Not cheap though



More than a few times. We do but yes with boutique beer comes boutique price


----------



## Geo87

jeff1 said:


> More than a few times. We do but yes with boutique beer comes boutique price



If you ever get the chance you have to go to the little creatures brewery in Fremantle ... It's a wonderland. I seem to remember they have something in Melbourne too... But just a beer hall not a brewery... I think.


----------



## jeff1

yeah I've been to the Melbourne one. It had great food when I was there


----------



## Chef Andy

Waupoos Cider, love me some cider from time to time, and waupoos is really good.


----------



## mr drinky

21st Amendment Bitter American.

k.


----------



## wellminded1

Tullibardine 500 and cheap beer.


----------



## jeff1

Peppermint crisps in bulk quantities. Milk was a bad choice


----------



## Geo87

jeff1 said:


> yeah I've been to the Melbourne one. It had great food when I was there



Yeah agreed... Freo is the same . Tapas + wood fired pizzas but done properly. Some of the brewing gear is in the same big open room as the restaurant / Bar. When I was there two brewers were standing behind the bar drinking beer in overalls looking like the happiest men Alive... I asked em for a beer they said ohhh no mate we don't pour it... We just make it and test it.... Lol


----------



## Lexington Jim

Eagle Rare, great bourbon.


----------



## erikz

First a few Dalwhinnie 15yo's and after that a few Grolsch beers.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

"Racer X Double IPA" from Bear Republic Brewing Co. and "Young's Double Chocolate Stout" from Wells and Young's Ltd.


----------



## split0101

Johnny.B.Good said:


> "Racer X Double IPA" from Bear Republic Brewing Co. and "Young's Double Chocolate Stout" from Wells and Young's Ltd.



Racer X Double IPA is one of my favorites, basically I havent had a beer from Bear Republic that I didnt like.

Mostly been drinking Stone Enjoy by 2.14.14 







and Lagunitas Sucks


----------



## El Pescador

Fugu Vodka. Small batch make by Ballast Point.


----------



## apicius9

El Pescador said:


> Fugu Vodka. Small batch make by Ballast Point.




??? Fugu as in the fish? 

Stefan


----------



## El Pescador

apicius9 said:


> ??? Fugu as in the fish?
> 
> Stefan



Thats the one! Just names "FUGU" no fishy taste nor ingredients. Pretty good stuff for the money ($18)


----------



## Anton

El Pescador said:


> Fugu Vodka. Small batch make by Ballast Point.


Ballast Point the brewery?


----------



## El Pescador

Yup...They're like mad scientists over there. Liquor, beer-you name it, they make it.


----------



## apicius9

Thanks, I was imagining fugu mazerating in Vodka like worms in Mezcal.

Stefan


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

"Rampant Imperial IPA" from New Belgium Brewing, "Long Strange Tripel" from Boulevard Brewing Co., and "Young's Double Chocolate Stout" from Wells and Young's Ltd


----------



## wellminded1

Tullibardine 500, and bluestar


----------



## gunnerjohn

Anthem Pear Cider tonight. Bosc and Anjou pears smooth Anthem Ciders acidity with a soft mouth feel and the earthy roundness only a real ripe pear provides. Semi-Dry. Mild Tart. 5.0% to 6.5% ABV. GLUTEN FREE. Oregon Made and Delicious


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

"Le Freak" from Green Flash Brewing Company, "Electric Tower IPA" from Santa Clara Valley Brewing Company, and "Damnation" from Russian River Brewing Company.


----------



## apicius9

Had a Moylander Double IPA last night that I really liked. Tonight just water and. Wild Turkey 101 before bed. Still haven't found the 101 Rye.

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky

TOO MUCH BEER. I need to try reclaim this thread for wine. 

Started off with a 2011 Hyde Vineyard Auteur white, followed that by a 2010 Tero Windrow red blend. Now I am drinking the remnants of some cooking wine and going to town on the forums. Sweet!!

k.


----------



## mano

mr drinky said:


> TOO MUCH BEER. I need to try reclaim this thread for wine.
> 
> k.



Ch. Smith Haut Lafit '95
Ch. Evangile '90
Ch. Latour '86

We brought the cheapie and went out to dinner (corkage) with the right people.


----------



## apicius9

mano said:


> Ch. Smith Haut Lafit '95
> Ch. Evangile '90
> Ch. Latour '86
> 
> We brought the cheapie and went out to dinner (corkage) with the right people.



Geezez. I gotta come out to Philly more often.

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky

mano said:


> Ch. Smith Haut Lafit '95
> Ch. Evangile '90
> Ch. Latour '86
> 
> We brought the cheapie and went out to dinner (corkage) with the right people.



That is some serious juice! Well played.

k.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

This week has been wonderful. Got my new pen from Neep in black palm and black titanium and a good friend bought me a very good Champagne. Oh and i did try this champagne at my friends house this friday since he got one aswell and it was very good indeed.


----------



## Chuckles

This was right up my alley tonight.


----------



## mr drinky

Btw, nice bottle charlie.

For me, I have had part of eleven bottles tonight.

k.


----------



## mr drinky

I love how I come on the forum and get to see what I posted but don't remember posting. The second stop is checking my paypal account to make sure I didn't browse the B/S/T forum. 

Anyhow, the line up last night was:

Clos Solene Rose
Nicora Euphoric
ONX Praetorian
Herman Story Casual Encounters
Tres Anelli
Stolpman Hilltops Syrah
Walt Pinot Noir
Roederer Brut Rose
Booker White
Corliss Syrah
ONX Field Day 
Alba Barolo

We also had some Templeton Rye, some Ukrainian moonshire (samahon), and some bloody mary in the morning. 

k.


----------



## welshstar

mr drinky said:


> I love how I come on the forum and get to see what I posted but don't remember posting. The second stop is checking my paypal account to make sure I didn't browse the B/S/T forum.
> 
> Anyhow, the line up last night was:
> 
> Clos Solene Rose
> Nicora Euphoric
> ONX Praetorian
> Herman Story Casual Encounters
> Tres Anelli
> Stolpman Hilltops Syrah
> Walt Pinot Noir
> Roederer Brut Rose
> Booker White
> Corliss Syrah
> ONX Field Day
> Alba Barolo
> 
> We also had some Templeton Rye, some Ukrainian moonshire (samahon), and some bloody mary in the morning.
> 
> k.



Details required !!

Booker white ?
Alba barolo ?


----------



## Chef Andy

Wow that sounds like quite the night. 

Drinking Budweiser tonight (yeah i know...), just felt like drinking a lot of beer tonight, and I couldn't justify spending it on good beer if I was going to waste it anyways.


----------



## charles222

Richebourg Grand Cru 2005.


----------



## jared08

Nothing to compete with mr. Drinkys line up but bogle zinfindal 2010


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

I cannot compete with Mr. Drinky either, but I tried a number of different beers for the first time over the weekend. "Hop Tanker" Double IPA from El Segundo Brewing Company, "Apex" Special IPA from Bear Republic Brewing Company, "Idiot IPA" from Coronado Brewing Company, "Smoked Porter - Vanilla Bean" from Stone Brewing Company, "Hop Stoopid" from Lagunitas Brewing Company, and "Hoptologist DIPA" from Knee Deep Brewing Company.


----------



## jared08

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I cannot compete with Mr. Drinky either, but I tried a number of different beers for the first time over the weekend. "Hop Tanker" Double IPA from El Segundo Brewing Company, "Apex" Special IPA from Bear Republic Brewing Company, "Idiot IPA" from Coronado Brewing Company, "Smoked Porter - Vanilla Bean" from Stone Brewing Company, "Hop Stoopid" from Lagunitas Brewing Company, and "Hoptologist DIPA" from Knee Deep Brewing Company.



Your lineup sounds epic!


----------



## jeff1

Probably go home and sit down, kick back and relax with a bottle of brokers gin and a bottle of tonic and see which one runs out first


----------



## 29palms

I'm enjoying a 2007 Malbec and it really tastes good.


----------



## mr drinky

welshstar said:


> Details required !!
> 
> Booker white ?
> Alba barolo ?



Just saw this. I like the Booker whites, but I do think there are better rhone blend whites in Paso. Denner Theresa and those from Anthony Yount's label, Kinero. He is the Denner winemaker, so that makes sense I would like them. 

The 2009 G.D. Vajra Barolo Albe was very good and a good value -- but not mind blowing. I nabbed a couple of bottles off of Full Pull Wine. CellarTracker gives it 88+, but I thought it a bit higher than that. It was the last of 12 bottles, so this one flew a bit 'under the intoxicated radar'.

k.


----------



## EdipisReks

Gran Centenario Anejo, and now off to bed.


----------



## welshstar

mr drinky said:


> Just saw this. I like the Booker whites, but I do think there are better rhone blend whites in Paso. Denner Theresa and those from Anthony Yount's label, Kinero. He is the Denner winemaker, so that makes sense I would like them.
> 
> The 2009 G.D. Vajra Barolo Albe was very good and a good value -- but not mind blowing. I nabbed a couple of bottles off of Full Pull Wine. CellarTracker gives it 88+, but I thought it a bit higher than that. It was the last of 12 bottles, so this one flew a bit 'under the intoxicated radar'.
> 
> k.



You see my PM about Kosta ?


----------



## erikz

Bunnahabhain 23yo!


----------



## Bill13

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I cannot compete with Mr. Drinky either, but I tried a number of different beers for the first time over the weekend. "Hop Tanker" Double IPA from El Segundo Brewing Company, "Apex" Special IPA from Bear Republic Brewing Company, "Idiot IPA" from Coronado Brewing Company, "Smoked Porter - Vanilla Bean" from Stone Brewing Company, "Hop Stoopid" from Lagunitas Brewing Company, and "Hoptologist DIPA" from Knee Deep Brewing Company.



How was the Hop Stoopid? Almost bought that a couple of day ago.


----------



## Bill13

Tonight I am breaking out a Bells Hopslam, followed by a nice Turley Winery Syrah. I like things "Big"


----------



## welshstar

Bill13 said:


> Tonight I am breaking out a Bells Hopslam, followed by a nice Turley Winery Syrah. I like things "Big"



How is Turley, i just ordered my first mixed case from the mailing list


----------



## foodaholic

Tonight: Pliney the Elder and Blind Pig from Russian River Brewing 
Tomorrow: Curieux by Allagash


----------



## Bill13

welshstar said:


> How is Turley, i just ordered my first mixed case from the mailing list



I am a huge fan of them. If you love fully extracted bold red wines they will knock your socks off! Along with Hendry Winery I believe they charge a fair price, really much less than they could based upon the RP reviews. I dropped off the Martinelli mailing list about 5 years ago because it was getting so expensive.

My last order fav's are the Juvenile, the White Coat, Rattlesnake Ridge (Petite and Zin), and the Dragon. Even the Juvenile benefits from an hour in the decanter.


----------



## mr drinky

welshstar said:


> You see my PM about Kosta ?



No I didn't, but I just cleaned up the inbox a bit so I now have some space. 

I am also a fan of Turley. It is their zin that made me realize I still like zinfandel. I had given it up for years.

k.


----------



## welshstar

mr drinky said:


> No I didn't, but I just cleaned up the inbox a bit so I now have some space.
> 
> I am also a fan of Turley. It is their zin that made me realize I still like zinfandel. I had given it up for years.
> 
> k.



I have a few bottles of Kosta left on my allocation adn was wondering if you wanted to dive ion and grab some 12's


----------



## welshstar

Bill13 said:


> I am a huge fan of them. If you love fully extracted bold red wines they will knock your socks off! Along with Hendry Winery I believe they charge a fair price, really much less than they could based upon the RP reviews. I dropped off the Martinelli mailing list about 5 years ago because it was getting so expensive.
> 
> My last order fav's are the Juvenile, the White Coat, Rattlesnake Ridge (Petite and Zin), and the Dragon. Even the Juvenile benefits from an hour in the decanter.



Im starting to lean you way with regards to good value big wines

I now am on Turley, Bedrock, Carlisle and Sypher lists for these types of wines


----------



## Bill13

Bedrock, Carlisle and Sypher are new to me. I will have to check them out.


----------



## mr drinky

Bill13 said:


> Bedrock, Carlisle and Sypher are new to me. I will have to check them out.



You'll have to wait for Bedrock and Carlisle. They have waiting lists. 

k.


----------



## welshstar

Bill13 said:


> Bedrock, Carlisle and Sypher are new to me. I will have to check them out.



Sorry, its actually Cypher, Cypher is teh new winery of Christian Teutje teh four vines guy, great big Zins and tempanillos. Bedrock and Carlisle are the probably the two prominant producers of $20-$40 wines from old zin vineyards. The lists are closed though so it might take a year or two to get on, it took me 4 years for Carlisle and 3 years for Bedrock, i know Karring is still patiently waiting for both, he is on like 1.2 million other lists though so he is doing OK

Alan


----------



## mr drinky

welshstar said:


> I have a few bottles of Kosta left on my allocation adn was wondering if you wanted to dive ion and grab some 12's



I love it how your mailbox is full too. I might be interested in the KBs. 

k.


----------



## Bill13

Waiting list don't bother me, waited about 18 months for Turley. Signed up for Bedrock and Carlisle. Liked Carlisle's drink chart for their wines drinking windows.

Hendry is similar to Turley, and their Primitivo is really nice.


----------



## welshstar

mr drinky said:


> I love it how your mailbox is full too. I might be interested in the KBs.
> 
> k.



Ill fix it tomoorrow

I havent renewed subscription so its being mean


----------



## welshstar

welshstar said:


> Ill fix it tomoorrow
> 
> I havent renewed subscription so its being mean



Can also do old way, email me [email protected]


----------



## apicius9

Wild Turkey 101 and Longboard Island Lagers - nothing unusual, but drinking with a good friend who is visiting from Germany makes all the difference.

Stefan


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Last night I had a bottle of "I Beat YoU" from Mikkeller ApS, which I really didn't like at all (including the $6.75 price tag for a single 12 ounce bottle). No date on the bottle, so maybe it was past its prime ,who knows. I have had some beers approaching 10% ABV that I like, but this was just boozy and unpleasant for me.



Bill13 said:


> How was the Hop Stoopid? Almost bought that a couple of day ago.



Not my favorite, but it's very good and definitely worth a try if you like hoppy beers. I have had it on one other occasion and liked it enough to try again.


----------



## erikz

Just had some Higland Park 23yo, now switching to Grolsch Pilsner.


----------



## Bill13

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Last night I had a bottle of "I Beat YoU" from Mikkeller ApS, which I really didn't like at all (including the $6.75 price tag for a single 12 ounce bottle). No date on the bottle, so maybe it was past its prime ,who knows. I have had some beers approaching 10% ABV that I like, but this was just boozy and unpleasant for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Not my favorite, but it's very good and definitely worth a try if you like hoppy beers. I have had it on one other occasion and liked it enough to try again.



Mikkeller is very hit and miss for me. Sometimes I feel he is pushing the boundaries just because he can for no good reason. I feel the same way about a lot of the Dogfish Head beers, so maybe it's
just that I'm on the wrong side of 50.


----------



## wellminded1

watching olympic hockey, sipping Twice as Mad Tom IPA.


----------



## ecchef

Hendrick's; rocks. And a Blue Moon.


----------



## AndyS

A shot of this to wake me up after a day slogging away in the office, followed by a cheeky tipple of this because I am worth it :happymug:


----------



## steelcity

Had some Blanton's last night. Very smooth.


----------



## rodneyat

It's still "daytime" but I think I will break into some Madeira tonight. Not the cheap grocery store stuff. LOL


----------



## GlassEye

Saison Dupont


----------



## apicius9

Costco/Kirkland bottling 18y Speyside single malt, sherry cask. Couldn't resist for under $40. Ok for the money, but I am not running to get another one. 

Stefan


----------



## JohnnyChance

Sazerac


----------



## apicius9

JohnnyChance said:


> Sazerac



Those are nice, gotta get my bar stocked up...

Stefan


----------



## DeepCSweede

On the road in Cedar Rapids, IA - having a double IPA at a brewpub called Granite city - not too shabby


----------



## EdipisReks

Margarita. I made the mistake of buying Tres Generaciones anejo. Crappy anejo, but with some Saint-Germain and fresh lime juice, it makes a nice margarita.


----------



## bear1889

Prichard's Double Chocolate Bourbon, contrary to what one might think it's very good.


----------



## mr drinky

EdipisReks said:


> Margarita. I made the mistake of buying Tres Generaciones anejo. Crappy anejo, but with some Saint-Germain and fresh lime juice, it makes a nice margarita.



Try the lime and Saint-Germain with Hendricks gin. One part gin, one part shy of Saint-Germain, and half a lime (or to taste). Add it to ice and shake. Tasty. 

k.


----------



## rodneyat

Loxton Vineyards 2009 Zinfandel


----------



## Salty dog

Wine for a change. Brunello Di Montalcino, Corte alla Flora, 2007.


----------



## apicius9

Looked a bit too deeply into that Costco Single Malt, time for bed...

Stefan


----------



## BeardedCrow

No beer, but patron silver.


----------



## wellminded1

Garrison Breweries Spruce Beer


----------



## Namaxy

Berkshire Mountain Distillers Bourbon.


----------



## welshstar

2010 Boedecker Cherry Grove Pinot Noir


----------



## dmccurtis

Knob Creek rye.


----------



## Dave Kinogie

Hello all.

A tall glass of 1921 Anejo and a shot of Sam Adams Noble Pils.


----------



## welshstar

Desparada 2012 Sackcloth & Ashes


----------



## erikz

Yesterday I had a few:

Brugse Zot (double),
Karmeliet (triple),
Straffe Hendrik (triple),
Duvel Tripple Hops,
La Chouffe Blond,
some Stephaner

And before those I had to drams of Morthlach 22yo. 

I'm having trouble keeping my body running this morning


----------



## kungpao

Live Oak Hefewiezen, Its a great beer!


----------



## Richard78

König Ludwig Weissbier


----------



## Bigdaddyb

Knob Creek Bourbon


Vegetarians, and their Hezbollah-like splinter faction, the vegans ... are the enemy of everything good and decent in the human spirit. &#8213; Anthony Bourdain


----------



## mr drinky

Herman Story Casual Encounters. I'd check the year, but I am too lazy to walk to the bottle. 

k.


----------



## welshstar

mr drinky said:


> Herman Story Casual Encounters. I'd check the year, but I am too lazy to walk to the bottle.
> 
> k.



You cracked any 12 s yet ?


----------



## mr drinky

welshstar said:


> You cracked any 12 s yet ?



No I haven't. I didn't even open the box, just stacked it with the rest of the boxes that are flowing in and wrote Fall 2014/2015 on it. 

k.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Now that I live near Napa and Sonoma, where to start? FWIW, I got a case from Imagery Winery the first week I was here. I'm going this weekend, estate recommendations welcome.


----------



## mr drinky

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Now that I live near Napa and Sonoma, where to start? FWIW, I got a case from Imagery Winery the first week I was here. I'm going this weekend, estate recommendations welcome.



What part exactly are you going to? A lot of the best places have limited opening times or you have to call to set up an appointment. And in Napa and Sonoma they have higher tasting fees, so my rule is in these cases is to never pay for mediocre wine. 

Though I will admit I have never been to Napa. It was out of my budget before I had a budget. 

k.


----------



## tagheuer

2000 Ch. Brane Cantenac.

I'm down to my last bottle now.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

mr drinky said:


> What part exactly are you going to? A lot of the best places have limited opening times or you have to call to set up an appointment. And in Napa and Sonoma they have higher tasting fees, so my rule is in these cases is to never pay for mediocre wine.
> 
> Though I will admit I have never been to Napa. It was out of my budget before I had a budget.
> 
> k.



I live 30 minutes away, probably less. Actually, if I wanted to I could live here and easily commute to work. I don't have a plan on what estate or winery to go to; hence, looking for places to make appointments with. Normally, if you join their wine club then you can taste wine for free, among many other perks. So where are the hidden or in plain-site gems?

Jason

PS Napa and Sonoma are right next to each other, while it's a fairly large area it's not something you can't see in a day.


----------



## mr drinky

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I live 30 minutes away, probably less. Actually, if I wanted to I could live here and easily commute to work. I don't have a plan on what estate or winery to go to; hence, looking for places to make appointments with. Normally, if you join their wine club then you can taste wine for free, among many other perks. So where are the hidden or in plain-site gems?
> 
> Jason
> 
> PS Napa and Sonoma are right next to each other, while it's a fairly large area it's not something you can't see in a day.



I'll jot down some of the wineries that I keep on my to-do list. I did do a bit of research last fall as I was going to make a trip to Sonoma, but I canceled it. You are correct in that Napa and the Sonoma town/valley area are small, but Sonoma stretches things a bit north with all the sub AVAs (russian river, dry creek, anderson valley, among others). The distance isn't so much the problem, it is fitting in the drinking along the way 

karring


----------



## welshstar

Karring

Got a few new wines

Liquid farm white hills - awesome, very chablis like none of that flabby buttery cali chard style

Desparada sackcloth and ashes 12, again awesome, great big fruit bomb with steel backbone

Excited to get a case of Turley and Carlisle, not tried any yet though

At the high end got a six pack og No Girls 2010 & saxum broken stones 11 i know it will be baby killing but im going to have to open a Saxum just to try.

You get anything new ?


----------



## mr drinky

welshstar said:


> Karring
> 
> Got a few new wines
> 
> Liquid farm white hills - awesome, very chablis like none of that flabby buttery cali chard style
> 
> Desparada sackcloth and ashes 12, again awesome, great big fruit bomb with steel backbone
> 
> Excited to get a case of Turley and Carlisle, not tried any yet though
> 
> At the high end got a six pack og No Girls 2010 & saxum broken stones 11 i know it will be baby killing but im going to have to open a Saxum just to try.
> 
> You get anything new ?



I got the usual suspects: Denner, Booker, Epoch, Linne Calodo, and Herman Story, but one new one Rhys. Clos Solene, Rasa, and Wilde Farm are on the way. I haven't tried Wilde Farm before.

I've heard excellent reports on Liquid Farm, and I actually just looked at their website this morning. I got only six bottles of Turley this time. 

k.


----------



## loves2cook

Lagunitas IPA


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

A little pre-Napa drink, Zaya rum.


----------



## ShaggySean

Red Racer IPA


----------



## scotchef38

Pilsner Urquell followed by Glenlivet and Glenmorangie depending on how bad the Cyclone gets.


----------



## erikz

Got me a whiskyfestival tomorrow. About a 1000 malts to taste, 500 of them without extra charges over the entrance fee of 30. It's going to be a blast, 4 hours of enjoyment!


----------



## loves2cook

it sounds like a hangover is to be expected lol , have fun !


erikz said:


> Got me a whiskyfestival tomorrow. About a 1000 malts to taste, 500 of them without extra charges over the entrance fee of 30. It's going to be a blast, 4 hours of enjoyment!


----------



## erikz

loves2cook said:


> it sounds like a hangover is to be expected lol , have fun !


Free water, coffee and sandwiches are included 

I didn't have a real hangover last year when I visited, just keep hydrated. I could get stupid drunk because it's only a 2 minute walk from my front door. Very lucky to have something like this festival in my small home city.


----------



## welshstar

mr drinky said:


> I got the usual suspects: Denner, Booker, Epoch, Linne Calodo, and Herman Story, but one new one Rhys. Clos Solene, Rasa, and Wilde Farm are on the way. I haven't tried Wilde Farm before.
> 
> I've heard excellent reports on Liquid Farm, and I actually just looked at their website this morning. I got only six bottles of Turley this time.
> 
> k.



Drinking the Dark Star tonight, they share a tasting room with Brian Benson, superb value


----------



## Frater_Decus

Locally made (Oregon) extra dry saké. Perfect for spring!


----------



## Deckhand

Coffee, and waiting to see the blood moon.


----------



## welshstar

Turley 2012 Dusi Vineyard Zin


----------



## apicius9

Apple juice. Have been sick for a couple of days. This sucks.

Stefan


----------



## Namaxy

Hope you feel better Stefan!

Brooklyn Brewery Wild Streak. One of their occasional experiments. Amazing beer but hard to find.


----------



## ecchef

Ringers lactate.


----------



## gavination

apicius9 said:


> Apple juice. Have been sick for a couple of days. This sucks.
> 
> Stefan



Apparently it's going around the island then Stefan. I've had terrible aches and a sore throat the last two days. OJ and acai for me hah. Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## gavination

ecchef said:


> Ringers lactate.



Uh oh. You ok Chef??


----------



## welshstar

bedrock 2013 Sauvignon Blanc
Bourchard Grand Gru Meursault
Evan Williams vintage bourbon

Not feeling any pain


----------



## tagheuer

Dogfish head IPA 61


----------



## ShaggySean

Southern tier IPA 7.3% ibu's unknown at the moment


----------



## mr drinky

I just had one of my favorite wines of the year: a 2010 Rasa Creative Impulse bdx red blend from Walla Walla, WA. Very good stuff, though if I had remembered how much I paid for it, I probably wouldn't have opened it quite yet. 

k.


----------



## tagheuer

mr drinky said:


> I just had one of my favorite wines of the year: a 2010 Rasa Creative Impulse bdx red blend from Walla Walla, WA. Very good stuff, though if I had remembered how much I paid for it, I probably wouldn't have opened it quite yet.
> 
> k.



I always want to try Rasa, but never got a chance to get one in my hand.


----------



## chefbolchoz

KBS Breakfast Stout, highly recommend it!


----------



## erikz

Now having a Glendronach 12yo original, switching to some 'Delerium' Belgian beer later.


----------



## split0101

chefbolchoz said:


> KBS Breakfast Stout, highly recommend it!



Unicorn beer. 

I was only able to pick up one bottle. I'm getting tired of these "rare" beers. There are so many good craft beers nowadays that I think that its no longer necessary to have to jump through hoops for a decent brew. I'm also starting to realize that there is a ton of hype out there. If you don't believe me then just look at Bell's Hopslam. 

Is KBS a great beer, yes. Are there better barrel aged stouts, absolutely.


----------



## chefbolchoz

split0101 said:


> Unicorn beer.
> 
> I was only able to pick up one bottle. I'm getting tired of these "rare" beers. There are so many good craft beers nowadays that I think that its no longer necessary to have to jump through hoops for a decent brew. I'm also starting to realize that there is a ton of hype out there. If you don't believe me then just look at Bell's Hopslam.
> 
> Is KBS a great beer, yes. Are there better barrel aged stouts, absolutely.



I totally know what you mean, I try to drink something new every time and just see where it takes me, just happened to get lucky at my local craft bar Schatzi's, who brought a keg in this week.


----------



## BeerChef

Bourbon county barlywine, 1955 hansenns gueuze, cantillon lorik.


----------



## chibok

Super socko and gin.
I did NOT read 245 pages of this thread to see if I have company.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

I had a Hanger 24 double IPA last night that was pretty close to amazing. I totally agree with the sentiments above about great beer being just about everywhere. I picked it up in Davis, CA (home of UC Davis). The grocery stores suck where I'm at, but the farmers markets, Co-ops, and locality of Napa, Sonoma, San Fran, more than make up for it.


----------



## Zwiefel

Blue Chair Bay coconut rum...over ice. Amazingly drinkable chilled. There's a second bottle here somewhere.


----------



## mr drinky

A lot. But here are two special bottles that were among the 10 or so that were emptied tonight. 

The first was a bottle of 2010 Saxum Heart Stone Vineyard, which was a gift. It is with a very special bear.

The second is a 1990 Muller-Catoir (also a gift) from the amazing handle meister. Thank you sir. It was enjoyed by four forum members and their significant others and was spectacular.

Karring


----------



## welshstar

Karring

How was the Heart Stone, I had my first saxum, 2011 Broken Stones the other day and I love that **** !!!

I now have 11 bottles stashed ( after I cradle robbed the 2011 ) but I have 8 more aged coming, 2 of each of the 2006 Broken stones, 2007 Broken stones, 2008 heart stone and 2009 JB Bone rock I cant wait to start breaking into those bad boys.

On other fronts I tried Desperada which was OK but not great, tried Dark Star which I loved !! FANTASTIC WINE at great value. Also joined Liquid farm for Chablis like Chards, im going to try the Ceritas as well 

Losing it a bit with Cypher and herman Story, very good but they are getting a bit repetitive and dull I like to be stimulated bot the drink the same as last time.

Drinking the Bedrock Albarino tonight, great summer wine


----------



## Norton

Perrier.


----------



## cadberry

1972 Chateau Phelan Segur


----------



## bprescot

Took a wine group through an Edna Valley Tasting last night.

1. Alban Viognier 2012
2. Bishop's Peak Pinot Noir 2011
3. Talley Rincon Pinot Noir 2011
4. Sinor-Lavallee "Talley Rincon" Pinot Noir 2010
5. Domaine Alfred Califa Pinot Noir 2005
6. Alban "Patrina" 2011

Cool little tasting. The Rincon is going to be amazing in a few years, and if you've never had the Sinor-LaVallee, you owe it to yourself to give it a try. Mike Sinor really knows his stuff when it comes to Pinot.


----------



## apicius9

mr drinky said:


> The second is a 1990 Muller-Catoir (also a gift) from the amazing handle meister. Thank you sir. It was enjoyed by four forum members and their significant others and was spectacular.
> 
> Karring



Just saw this. Glad you liked it, it really is a nice example of what you can do with that grape. 

I am still on water and cough syrup, myself, not even tempted to drink anything with alcohol in it right now. I really must be sick,

Stefan


----------



## split0101

chefbolchoz said:


> I totally know what you mean, I try to drink something new every time and just see where it takes me, just happened to get lucky at my local craft bar Schatzi's, who brought a keg in this week.



That is amazing, I would have come back with a car full of growlers


----------



## Lexington Jim

Bourbon, Eagle Rare. My birthday, so I going do down a few (no not an 0 birthday, but I've had a bunch of them).


----------



## Eric

Martin Ray 2012 chard. Quaffable and refreshing- 82 degrees here in Seattle!


----------



## welshstar

cadberry said:


> 1972 Chateau Phelan Segur



I'm intrigued how this was, a 40 year old wine from a horrible year. conventuals wisdom is this would be vinegar love to hear how it actually was


----------



## wellminded1

Four roses single barrel.


----------



## cadberry

welshstar said:


> I'm intrigued how this was, a 40 year old wine from a horrible year. conventuals wisdom is this would be vinegar love to hear how it actually was



It was surprisingly decent. It definitely has lost a bit but tasted better than a bordeaux I bought in the store which is a Grand Cru but was very sour. The Phelan still had a decent finish. I'd be curious to learn more about why that was a bad year and where one would learn more about french wines and the history. Cheers

Anthony


----------



## erikz

Lagavulin 16yo single malt tonight!


----------



## welshstar

is this thread dead ??

2012 herman Story Tomboy Voignier followed by 2011 4 V naked chard


----------



## wellminded1

Brooklyn Local 2.


----------



## Anton

pappy 15 

Yup!


----------



## apicius9

Local Hawaiian vodka, made from cane sugar, lava filtered. Nice and smooth, very drinkable as a shot straight out of the freezer. 

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky

welshstar said:


> Karring
> 
> How was the Heart Stone, I had my first saxum, 2011 Broken Stones the other day and I love that **** !!!
> 
> I now have 11 bottles stashed ( after I cradle robbed the 2011 ) but I have 8 more aged coming, 2 of each of the 2006 Broken stones, 2007 Broken stones, 2008 heart stone and 2009 JB Bone rock I cant wait to start breaking into those bad boys.
> 
> On other fronts I tried Desperada which was OK but not great, tried Dark Star which I loved !! FANTASTIC WINE at great value. Also joined Liquid farm for Chablis like Chards, im going to try the Ceritas as well
> 
> Losing it a bit with Cypher and herman Story, very good but they are getting a bit repetitive and dull I like to be stimulated bot the drink the same as last time.
> 
> Drinking the Bedrock Albarino tonight, great summer wine



The Heart Stone was really, really nice. The grape grower for Justin Smith gave a few of us a tour of his vineyard and let us have a bottle upon parting. It was a good time. I was actually much more impressed with the Saxum wine than I thought I would. I thought it might just be sort of over-the-top big and bold, but I felt it was elegant and balanced all the way. The grower said that Heart Stone is traditionally one of the vineyards that Justin Smith tries new things out for his wines FWIW. 

I envy your stash of Saxum. And I hear you on moving on when things get boring. I often drop lists/clubs when that happens. 

k.


----------



## mr drinky

apicius9 said:


> Local Hawaiian vodka, made from cane sugar, lava filtered. Nice and smooth, very drinkable as a shot straight out of the freezer.
> 
> Stefan



Now you are talking -- vodka. No matter how much I drink of other stuff in life (even wine). Drinking (and sipping) chilled vodka straight is easily my drink of choice. 

k.


----------



## mr drinky

welshstar said:


> is this thread dead ??
> 
> 2012 herman Story Tomboy Voignier followed by 2011 4 V naked chard



I need to start drinking some of my Herman Story wines. I have maybe opened three or four. 

k.


----------



## chefbolchoz

Warwick rustic american gin, little sage lemonade concoction, cant get enough


----------



## mr drinky

2010 Torrin Tsundere. Cab, Syrah, Grenache, Tannat. Good stuff. 

k.arring


----------



## Chef Doom

I have found my new love and I think she is a keeper.

Hard Cider!

The stuff of champions, for the more sophisticated among us, for the true patriots.

Tonight, I'm going through the entire Julian triple lineup.

Maybe afterwards I can walk up to that cute girl with the skimpy tight dress and platinum blond wig that stands on the corner a block away from me and finally have the courage to tell your my favorite line of all time...

"Your Soul Is Mine!"


----------



## Boondocker

Went out with my parents to celebrate their anniversary. Had some amazing bubbles, then got a nice gin cocktail put together by our new bar program head.


----------



## Chef Doom

Boondocker said:


> Went out with my parents to celebrate their anniversary. Had some amazing bubbles, then got a nice gin cocktail put together by our new bar program head.



Not giving any details is totally not cool. Brand? Origin?


----------



## mr drinky

Tercero Rose, Auteur Pinot Noir, and Flying Trout malbec syrah blend. 

k.


----------



## welshstar

Cypher Loco 2010, Four vines naked chard 2011


----------



## erikz

I had a dram or two of the Clynelish DE 2012 and two Duvel Triple Hops 2013


----------



## Eric

Basil Hayden neat. A dram or three!


----------



## Boondocker

Chef Doom said:


> Not giving any details is totally not cool. Brand? Origin?


it was a blanc de blanc, heres how it reads on our wine list:
Pierre Gimonnet & Fils, Specia club 1 cru Brut, 2005 

Cocktails:
My wife got the Valentino: Clementine, Pomegranate, and our house ginger infused vodka
I got the Johny Law: Letherby gin, Pimms, Lemon, Black Pepper and Raspberry.


are we cool now?


----------



## Chef Doom

Solid my man, solid.


----------



## Chef Doom

Smith & Forge, Original Sin, and Sonoma brand. All ciders. I expect two out of three to taste like crap, but the taste test must go on.

And for what it's worth, this thread will never die. For there is always someone somewhere drinking something tonight.


----------



## Adirondack

G &T with Dry Fly (American) gin and Fever Tree Tonic, and of course a wedge of lime.


----------



## Chef Doom

I don't drink gin, but I do respect a true gin drinker.


----------



## wellminded1

goose island bourbon stout


----------



## Ucmd

Too much


----------



## EdipisReks

Hendricks and agar clarified lime juice, carbonated directly. Damn tasty.


----------



## heldentenor

EH Taylor Small Batch with a big ice cube. Seemed appropriate, since we're having weather more appropriate to Kentucky in June at the moment.


----------



## heldentenor

More evidence that on aggregate, the best knives and the best drinkers on the forum live in the Twin Cities. DC metro, Australia, and North Carolina could put up a fight, though. 




Boondocker said:


> it was a blanc de blanc, heres how it reads on our wine list:
> Pierre Gimonnet & Fils, Specia club 1 cru Brut, 2005
> 
> Cocktails:
> My wife got the Valentino: Clementine, Pomegranate, and our house ginger infused vodka
> I got the Johny Law: Letherby gin, Pimms, Lemon, Black Pepper and Raspberry.
> 
> 
> are we cool now?


----------



## apicius9

heldentenor said:


> More evidence that on aggregate, the best knives and the best drinkers on the forum live in the Twin Cities....



Mmhh, good to know, just working on a job application for St. Paul 

Stefan


----------



## Chef Doom

heldentenor said:


> More evidence that on aggregate, the best knives and the best drinkers on the forum live in the Twin Cities. DC metro, Australia, and North Carolina could put up a fight, though.



Haa! Believe that fantasy if you want to. Let me know when you are able to escape the twilight zone.


----------



## mr drinky

apicius9 said:


> Mmhh, good to know, just working on a job application for St. Paul
> 
> Stefan



That would be awesome. I hope you get it. 



heldentenor said:


> More evidence that on aggregate, the best knives and the best drinkers on the forum live in the Twin Cities. DC metro, Australia, and North Carolina could put up a fight, though.



I've lived in DC and now the Twin Cities. I'm half way to my bottle scout badge 

And as for yesterday, I dipped into a 2010 Sattler St. Laurent Reserve (Burgenland Austria), 2013 Les Baux de Provence mas de gourgonnier rose, and a 2010 Chateau d'Or et de Gueules Les Cimels (Southern Rhone)

k.


----------



## welshstar

Last night I started with a few large cold Sapparos, then had some Jalepeno Cheddar burgers. For the last two few years ive been cooking my burgers inside in a pan then oven and I had forgetten about my Weber, well due to being outside with my beer and cigar ( Bolivar ) I just thought use the grill !!! well I cranked it up cooked those burgers on high heat and wow I had totally forgotten what a burger that has a good hard caramalised sear but still juicy in the middle tastes like it was superb

Followed up my burgers with some stiliton and crackers and a 2010 Carlisle Bennett valley Syrah and a nice Cohiba Pyramid extra, the finishing tough was some Germain Robin XO cognac


----------



## 29palms

I'm enjoying a local Blond ale before grilling some sirloin for Gyros. Marinated onion, tomato and feta topping with tzatziki. Starting off with a cold Vichyssoise I made yesterday topped with chives and bacon crumbs. I think I'll open a Cab for this meal.


----------



## matt79

Just back home from a terrible shift in the kitchen so I skipped the rouge and went straight for my trusted friend the 16year old Lagavulin


----------



## Bigdaddyb

Elijah Craig 12-year-old


Vegetarians, and their Hezbollah-like splinter faction, the vegans ... are the enemy of everything good and decent in the human spirit. &#8213; Anthony Bourdain


----------



## Chef Doom

VanderGhinste Oud Bruin



Bigdaddyb said:


> Vegetarians, and their Hezbollah-like splinter faction, the vegans ... are the enemy of everything good and decent in the human spirit. &#8213; Anthony Bourdain



Ahahaha, I can almost agree with this. Although I would say vegetarians are hypocrites who live in the shadow and envy vegans. I have yet to meet a true vegetarian.


----------



## ecchef

Some kind of California grappa.
Harsh, but effective.


----------



## apicius9

Mucinex cough syrup.

Stefan


----------



## erikz

I just acquired a bottle of Port Dundas grain 20yo from Diageo, the 2011 anniversary bottling. The distillery is no more. Excellent bottle, my tasting notes and review here:
http://www.whiskybase.com/whisky/26316/port-dundas-1990

Had 2 drams yesterday, more will follow today.


----------



## Boondocker

Just grabbed a case of Premium tall boys. "The Big Friendly"


----------



## Adirondack

A wee dram of 15 y.o. Springbank.


----------



## erikz

Best tasting affordable SB Adiron! Just emptied a bottle, still got some Longrow CV left which needs finishing before I get another SB brand dram.


----------



## Adirondack

erikz said:


> Best tasting affordable SB Adiron! Just emptied a bottle, still got some Longrow CV left which needs finishing before I get another SB brand dram.



I've really wanted to try the 21 y.o. SB but have never found it over here, at least near me, and you by law can't get alcohol shipped to Maryland.


----------



## welshstar

Few Coors Light !!! I know it was after work and I was thirsty and making cheese and Picallili butties so couldn't spoil any real alcohol

Bedrock 2013 Sauvignon Blanc, excellent

Buffalo Trace experimental

Moving onto germain Robin Coast Road Alambic brandy for desert


----------



## Chef Doom

It doesn't matter how expensive, cheap, rare, or common the drink. As long as you are drinking something.

Never be ashamed of your drink of choice. There is a time and place for everything. 

Except Corona. Anyone who drinks that toilet water when there are other legitimate cerveza available needs a swift kick in the private area. Regardless of gender.

Actually, there is a place for Corona. Getting a video of your pet drunk to submit to America's Funniest Home Videos.

Birthday Suit Sour Farmhouse Ale


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Chef Doom said:


> It doesn't matter how expensive, cheap, rare, or common the drink. As long as you are drinking something.
> 
> Never be ashamed of your drink of choice. There is a time and place for everything.
> 
> Except Corona. Anyone who drinks that toilet water when there are other legitimate cerveza available needs a swift kick in the private area. Regardless of gender.
> 
> Actually, there is a place for Corona. Getting a video of your pet drunk to submit to America's Funniest Home Videos.
> 
> Birthday Suit Sour Farmhouse Ale



I support this post.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Chef Doom said:


> Birthday Suit Sour Farmhouse Ale



I had this on Sunday. Very nice.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Had my favorite Amarone Masi Nectar Costasera 2009 Classico for todays BBQ after a good shave.. This Masi from 2009 is just so rich in taste it's crazy... see it? BUY 12! 


​


----------



## erikz

Arran 10yo atm. Love it; light and fruity with a long wood tanine finish.


----------



## matt79

Deadest shift at work ever hitting the jaegermeister and rothaus beers in between


----------



## Ferris

Straight to ale Unobranium, boozy craft beer


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Imagery Petite Syrah


----------



## Chef Doom

New Belgium La Folie


----------



## Ferris

Driftwood Twenty Pounder DIPA


----------



## apicius9

I was looking forward to a nice bottle of wine - a Riesling Auslese in honor of the surprisingly well-playing German soccer team - but it looks like I am back on Mucinex. I'm really sick of being sick. That said, these Amarones look very inviting, and I did not have one in a very long time... Gotta check out the local store. 

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky

2012 Paix Sur Terre syrah/mourvedre. Ryan Pease makes some silky vino. Good stuff.

karring


----------



## apicius9

Will go out with friends from out of town. This may be one of those rare Mai Tai nights.

Stefan


----------



## wellminded1

Balvenie 17 right now, Mikkeller black later


----------



## Chef Doom

Clos Normand Brut - French Cider
Finnriver Habanero
Virtue Sidra de Nava

The first two, I must admit, have already been consumed. I tried a Bourbon Barrel Quad by Boulevard Brewing Company that wasn't to my liking. I should have grabbed the Rye on Rye instead. Live and learn.


----------



## ecchef

Bowmore 'Enigma' 12 yr. old. Present from Wifey. :happymug:


----------



## Chef Doom

Cascade Brewing Strawberry Ale

Finnriver Artisan Sparkling Cider


----------



## erikz

ecchef said:


> Bowmore 'Enigma' 12 yr. old. Present from Wifey. :happymug:



How does irlt compare to the Tempest or 15yo Darkest?


----------



## daveb

Doom - it morning in Ca. Are you having breakfast or planning for later??? (Insert frosty smiley here)

"The beer I had for breakfast wasn't bad....."


----------



## ecchef

erikz said:


> How does irlt compare to the Tempest or 15yo Darkest?



Don't know.....haven't tried that yet. However, they still have _one_ bottle left at the liquor store.


----------



## erikz

ecchef said:


> Don't know.....haven't tried that yet. However, they still have _one_ bottle left at the liquor store.


I had the the Darkest and the Tempest. If I had to choose Id go for the Darkest. Classic Bowmore.


----------



## ShaggySean

Bear's Matt sleepy time imperial stout the first one off from the greatest Canadian micro brewery of all time and they just turned 8 great job guys


----------



## ShaggySean

Beau's


----------



## welshstar

Ommegang hennepin saison
Dogfish head noble rot, this is a lager flavoured with grape must, well worth trying


----------



## erikz

Right now Caol Ila 12yo OB


----------



## Richard78

Sierra Milenario Tequila Extra Anejo


----------



## matt79

barbaresco 2008


----------



## mr drinky

Just a couple of roses tonight, but here is my new wine rack/storage as of Monday. 

I'm liking it. I did't want to go all wine geek.

karring


----------



## mhlee

mr drinky said:


> Just a couple of roses tonight, but here is my new wine rack/storage as of Monday.
> 
> I'm liking it. I did't want to go all wine geek.
> 
> karring



Looks good, Karring! Is the room temperature controlled?


----------



## daveb

Where's the thumbs up button?


----------



## mr drinky

mhlee said:


> Looks good, Karring! Is the room temperature controlled?



No, not at this point, but it is in the coldest part of the house in the basement. It is probably about 7-8 degrees off the ideal temp for long-term storage, but I don't mind passive cellaring a little hotter to bring them up to drinking age a bit faster. 

k.


----------



## stereo.pete

With the intense amount of mint I have growing in my back yard I have been on a Mojito kick.


----------



## apicius9

mr drinky said:


> No, not at this point, but it is in the coldest part of the house in the basement. It is probably about 7-8 degrees off the ideal temp for long-term storage, but I don't mind passive cellaring a little hotter to bring them up to drinking age a bit faster.
> 
> k.



I also think a constant few degrees above ideal is less of an issue than larger fluctuations over time. Very nice set-up! I find myself drinking less and less, so the one wine fridge seems to suffice at the moment. Maybe I'll come and check out yours, still waiting to hear back from St. Catherine's - although, I may not be catholic enough and too male for them...

Stefan


----------



## bear1889

mr drinky said:


> No, not at this point, but it is in the coldest part of the house in the basement. It is probably about 7-8 degrees off the ideal temp for long-term storage, but I don't mind passive cellaring a little hotter to bring them up to drinking age a bit faster.
> 
> k.



I am curious what is the temp of your basement in this area?


----------



## Mrmnms

Had my last Heady Topper tonight. Last night Mucho and I sampled some magic elixer provided by Son. Who would have thought that fiery nectar could be so smooth. The one with Mandarin was outstanding . Count me in if he markets it.


----------



## heldentenor

I teach at St. Thomas, the university eight blocks north. If I had any pull/knew anyone with pull at St. Kate's, I'd be banging down their door for you. If you end up in the Frozen North, let us know--we'll take you out to welcome your arrival!



apicius9 said:


> I also think a constant few degrees above ideal is less of an issue than larger fluctuations over time. Very nice set-up! I find myself drinking less and less, so the one wine fridge seems to suffice at the moment. Maybe I'll come and check out yours, still waiting to hear back from St. Catherine's - although, I may not be catholic enough and too male for them...
> 
> Stefan


----------



## mr drinky

apicius9 said:


> I also think a constant few degrees above ideal is less of an issue than larger fluctuations over time. Very nice set-up! I find myself drinking less and less, so the one wine fridge seems to suffice at the moment. Maybe I'll come and check out yours, still waiting to hear back from St. Catherine's - although, I may not be catholic enough and too male for them...
> 
> Stefan



That would be fun. And for our house we don't have gender or religious guidelines for drinking wine. The two fridges are because one is for red and one is for white. It worked out better with the design and cost to do it that way than mess with dual-zone coolers. 



bear1889 said:


> I am curious what is the temp of your basement in this area?



I'm not 100% sure, but I should get a temp gauge. My last basement was around 68 and it is noticeably colder than that one my guess is around 63-65.

k.


----------



## dmccurtis

Murai Family Daiginjo, Eagle Rare 10.


----------



## ShaggySean

Pyramid imperial ipa. Glad the lcbo finally got some.


----------



## bear1889

Wheatley Vodka on the rocks, it's from Buffalo Trace Distillery.


----------



## mr drinky

bear1889 said:


> Wheatley Vodka on the rocks, it's from Buffalo Trace Distillery.



I will alway support someone drinking vodka straight. Good job sir. I like mine super chilled and if not, with just a piece of a crushed ice cube in a shot. Now I am off to get some Ukrainian vodka. 

k.


----------



## mhlee

Michter's Single Barrel Straight Rye with a few cubes of ice.


----------



## bear1889

mr drinky said:


> I will alway support someone drinking vodka straight. Good job sir. I like mine super chilled and if not, with just a piece of a crushed ice cube in a shot. Now I am off to get some Ukrainian vodka.
> 
> k.


 Crushed ice cube in a shot I will have to remember that, tonight I went with Samuel Smith organic pale ale with a 1783 chaser, it's a bourbon, long day at work....


----------



## wellminded1

Buffalo Trace neat chasing with cheap Newfoundland beer, my absolute favourite after a killer service.


----------



## LarryC

Bowmore 17 y/o no ice


----------



## ecchef

Lots of cheap draft beer at the izakaya. Need to get that bi-polar **** under control.


----------



## ecchef

No3 London Dry Gin, Fever-tree tonic water, dash of Peychaud's Bitters, shikwasa squeeze. Lovely on these blazing hot Oki afternoons.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

going to a swim party.

so tonight, hopefully i get to sip on some moonshine. my buddies family makes it back in missouri. he gets a few bottles sometimes. 

the shiner dude makes a pretty good product. he is experiementing with infused flavors..and even started trying whiskey.


----------



## bear1889

Eagle Rare 10 year old. Neat.


----------



## LarryC

Knob creek single barrel.... it hits the spot after 10 hours standing up selling and cutting cheese.!!!!
On the nose you get some amazing vanilla, prune, toffee and pear notes!!! Everyone should get a bottle of that stuff!



[/IMG]


----------



## welshstar

I had a bottle of 1964 Charles Krug Cabernet I was saving for my 50th, total disaster !!! was not vinegar but not far off, totally undrinkable.
Followed with some nice Saison and then a 2010 Cypher Slayer which didn't do much for me


----------



## menzaremba

Ardbeg Galileo. Like lovely, sweet smoke.


----------



## apicius9

I'd like to get some vodka - what should I buy that is more straight forward than fancy, more bang for the buck than 'hip' (or whatever people say these days...), on the smoother side, and available in a well stocked store rather than a highly specialized place? Will be drunk straight up (is there any other way?), very likely kept in the freezer unless there are good reasons not to.

Thanks,

Stefan


----------



## greasedbullet

apicius9 said:


> I'd like to get some vodka - what should I buy that is more straight forward than fancy, more bang for the buck than 'hip' (or whatever people say these days...), on the smoother side, and available in a well stocked store rather than a highly specialized place? Will be drunk straight up (is there any other way?), very likely kept in the freezer unless there are good reasons not to.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Stefan



Kettle 1. It's great, pretty common, and perfect for drinking straight. Price isn't too bad either


----------



## erickso1

apicius9 said:


> I'd like to get some vodka - what should I buy that is more straight forward than fancy, more bang for the buck than 'hip' (or whatever people say these days...), on the smoother side, and available in a well stocked store rather than a highly specialized place? Will be drunk straight up (is there any other way?), very likely kept in the freezer unless there are good reasons not to.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Stefan



I'm more of a Whiskey person, but if I drink vodka (whether straight, rocks, mixed, etc), I use Tito's. Granted I live in Austin, but I think it is a pretty smooth vodka. $20 per 750ml, so decent on the wallet too.


----------



## wellminded1

Negroni's now moving on to boulvardier's


----------



## apicius9

Thanks for the vodka tips, sure to get Ketel, never saw Tito's but I will look. 

2 pints of Killian's red tonight, had to wash down some saw dust. 

Stefan


----------



## ecchef

Russian Caravan Tea spiked with Maker's. It's been a long day.


----------



## ShaggySean

Basil Hayden and coffee great for after service


----------



## ShaggySean

And now Several ipa's later a treat. Les Trois Mousquetaires Gose sour ale


----------



## apicius9

greasedbullet said:


> Kettle 1. It's great, pretty common, and perfect for drinking straight. Price isn't too bad either



I like the Ketel. Problem is to stay in bed and not get up for refills  Trying to find Tito's next. 

Stefan


----------



## ecchef

Ancnoc 12yr. A little break from the Islays.


----------



## welshstar

50 today !!!

Had a nice slow roasted pork tenderloin dry rubbed with morrocan spices with a bottle of 2010 Carlisle Monte Rosso Zin

Closing my birthday out be cracking a 2014 four roses limited edition SB


----------



## DeepCSweede

Stefan,
I totally concur with the Tito. It is quality stuff and pretty easy on the wallet. Good straight/rocks and mixed. I especially like it in a spicy bloody mary.
Eric


----------



## ShaggySean

Phillips hop circle ipa. And that's awesome about tito's in the states it's 34.95 here


----------



## stereo.pete

Revolution Brewing Straight Jacket Barley Wine Aledelicious


----------



## Adirondack

Govt. Mule a la Woodberry Kitchen in Baltimore with Tito's vodka and Ithaca Beer Co. ginger beer (bought a case on a trip north last week).


----------



## bear1889

W L Weller Antique 107 Private Barrel selection with a single ice cube.

Wheated bourbon

Nose: nice spice with a hint of orange. Cinnamon, as the cube melted, brown sugar light molasses.

Taste: peppery, cinnamon, buttery caramel.

Finish: heavy cinnamon nice heat.

This was selected by Party Source Liquor Store, Belleville, Kentucky, several liquor stores in the area have the opportunity to select their own barrel for bottling from the stack in the barrel house at the various distilleries in KY. Their tasting/selection panel is probably the best in the country. Party source is now the largest liquor store in the US with a microbrewery on-site that also has about 40 fill stations for 1/2 pints, pints, and for growlers. The family has also just started a distillery on the property. It's right across the river from Cincinnati, it's like a Disneyland for liquor. Highly recommended.

Oh yes they have a liquor tasting bar, scotch, tequila, and my favorite bourbon.


----------



## bahamaroot

Drinking Heineken and sipping a little Knob Creek on the side. I think it's going to get ugly tonight.:fanning:


----------



## mr drinky

Brew Free or Die IPA, 21st Amendment. Of course, there was a boat load of wine before this can of beer. 

k.


----------



## ShaggySean

Lake of Bays lemom ginger ale


----------



## bear1889

This is my favorite time of year.....I'm anxious, making a pot of chile with ground elk and lamb, and of course, Oktoberfest beer, I had the first one I saw, Brooklyn Brand Oktoberfest, I love Oktoberfest Beer.

Nice smooth malty notes nice caramel, nice spice. Let it warm up a bit. Too cold it comes across as anemic but opens up as it warms.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Last night I had some Old Overholt rye whiskey that was distilled in 1934 and bottled in 1940 as well as some 1996 Taittinger Blanc de Blanc.


----------



## stereo.pete

Moscow Mules, copper cup and all!


----------



## erickso1

Damn Pete that's what I'm talking about! Looks great.


----------



## bear1889

JohnnyChance said:


> Last night I had some Old Overholt rye whiskey that was distilled in 1934 and bottled in 1940 as well as some 1996 Taittinger Blanc de Blanc.



Ok besides tasting notes from something that old there has to be story behind a 1940 bottle of rye.


----------



## JohnnyChance

bear1889 said:


> Ok besides tasting notes from something that old there has to be story behind a 1940 bottle of rye.



What would you like to know?


----------



## erickso1

Rogue farms honey kolsch. Yellow broth soup, no knead bread.


----------



## CutFingers

I'm drinking two cans of green death AKA Mnt Ranier Ale...it's all I've got till payday. I'll probably treat myself to substantially higher quality beer. I'm probably going to buy a few bottles of Orval. It's a classic and I love it.


----------



## bear1889

JohnnyChance said:


> What would you like to know?



How did you come by a bottle of Rye bottled pre-WW II?


----------



## LarryC

Glen Garioch 12 y/o. Definitely one of my favorite malts!


----------



## Vesteroid

Sitting in a campground in west Yellowstone eating locally grown Montana beef and drinking a 2005 Arcadian stopleman Syrah. Drinking very well these days.


----------



## mr drinky

Vesteroid said:


> Sitting in a campground in west Yellowstone eating locally grown Montana beef and drinking a 2005 Arcadian stopleman Syrah. Drinking very well these days.



Excellent Vesteroid!! Joe Davis is amazing. His bottles -- while pushing into the higher priced-range -- are really good deals IMO since he basically cellars them for you until they are ready to drink. When I tasted with him a few years back he told this story that the bank kept hounding him about his loans and saying: "You know Joe, you are in the business of selling wine not storing wine." 

All the best growers send their fruit to Joe. Just read through the wines he has available -- it is literally a central coast hall of fame of vineyards: pisoni, stolpman, fiddlestix, dierberg, clos pepe, Garys, purisma, etc. 

As for me, I have an '09 Bordeaux and before that had some Kinero Chard out of Paso from Anthony Yount.

k.


----------



## JohnnyChance

bear1889 said:


> How did you come by a bottle of Rye bottled pre-WW II?



I collect bourbon (and some rye). A friend of mine (who also collects) came upon someone who had two sealed wooden crate cases (12 quarts in each) of two different ryes. An Old Overholt distilled in 1934 and bottled in 1940 and a BPR distilled in 1937 and bottled in 1941. He couldn't afford to buy them all, so he split them up with some other people like myself. So now I have a bottle of each.


----------



## bear1889

Amazing story....two cases, wow.


----------



## erickso1

JohnnyChance said:


> I collect bourbon (and some rye). A friend of mine (who also collects) came upon someone who had two sealed wooden crate cases (12 quarts in each) of two different ryes. An Old Overholt distilled in 1934 and bottled in 1940 and a BPR distilled in 1937 and bottled in 1941. He couldn't afford to buy them all, so he split them up with some other people like myself. So now I have a bottle of each.



I need better friends like that. Best I can hope for from my friends is sharing a case of Bud with born on date 25 days prior.


----------



## Vesteroid

mr drinky said:


> Excellent Vesteroid!! Joe Davis is amazing. His bottles -- while pushing into the higher priced-range -- are really good deals IMO since he basically cellars them for you until they are ready to drink. When I tasted with him a few years back he told this story that the bank kept hounding him about his loans and saying: "You know Joe, you are in the business of selling wine not storing wine."
> 
> All the best growers send their fruit to Joe. Just read through the wines he has available -- it is literally a central coast hall of fame of vineyards: pisoni, stolpman, fiddlestix, dierberg, clos pepe, Garys, purisma, etc.
> 
> As for me, I have an '09 Bordeaux and before that had some Kinero Chard out of Paso from Anthony Yount.
> 
> k.



Funny you say that. It's the only club I have ever increased my purchasing from. I dropped hobel and a few others this year and doubled up on joes wines. I had a 2000 Syrah from him that I think was my wine of my lifetime so far....I usually buy a case of the older Syrahs every time he 
It's them on sale, and take two each year from the club. Joe is one of only 4 people I buy from these days that is not retail.


----------



## mr drinky

Vesteroid said:


> Funny you say that. It's the only club I have ever increased my purchasing from. I dropped hobel and a few others this year and doubled up on joes wines. I had a 2000 Syrah from him that I think was my wine of my lifetime so far....I usually buy a case of the older Syrahs every time he
> It's them on sale, and take two each year from the club. Joe is one of only 4 people I buy from these days that is not retail.



I just purchased six bottles (literally one minute ago). 

2007 Sleepy Hollow - Chardonnay	
2008 Fiddlestix	
2003 Hommage MX	
2008 Pisoni	
2006 Hommage MX	
2005 Stolpman

k.


----------



## dmccurtis

Old Forester 2012 Birthday Bourbon.


----------



## Clarence

Aquavit from Ikea. Cheap and good.


----------



## mr drinky

I woke up outside on my porch and feel like forty dollars. 

k.


----------



## welshstar

mr drinky said:


> I just purchased six bottles (literally one minute ago).
> 
> 2007 Sleepy Hollow - Chardonnay
> 2008 Fiddlestix
> 2003 Hommage MX
> 2008 Pisoni
> 2006 Hommage MX
> 2005 Stolpman
> 
> k.




The 2008 Pisonis are supposed to be great. I had the 2010 Pisoni Estate on Saturday and loved it.


----------



## Vesteroid

Just finished a 2007 homage max from Arcadian with some tri tip points grilled with onion, mushroom, and asparagus 

Awesome wine


----------



## mr drinky

I just put in my order for Clos Solene out of Paso. It is going to be really difficult for me to not order as much 2012 and 2013 wines in the next couple years. These are a couple really good CA vintages. 

As for Pisoni, Alan, I am still on the wait list, but I get the Lucia allocation. I forgot about it this year though. 

k.


----------



## Adirondack

Santa Theresa Rhum Orange Liquer. Man, it's tasty. Great for soaking the cake part of a trifle, too.


----------



## 29palms

A very nice 2004 Claret - very good.


----------



## apicius9

Fresh, cool water with ice and lemon. 

Stefan


----------



## erikz

Brouwerij het Uiltje (Dutch stuff) Imperial Stout, aged in Bowmore barrels. (11% ABV)
Edradour Barolo Cask matured (46% ABV)


----------



## ShaggySean

66 Gilead wild oaks old fashioned with mandarin bitters


----------



## apicius9

Celebrating my post no 3333 with a generous shot of Tito's vodka.

Stefan


----------



## cadberry

Caparone 1990 Cabernet


----------



## mr drinky

apicius9 said:


> Celebrating my post no 3333 with a generous shot of Tito's vodka.
> 
> Stefan



mmmmh, Tito's. 

For me I am drinking a 2006 Brunello cassanova di neri. I decanted it for 5 hours in a 1000 ml lab beaker first.

k.


----------



## ecchef

0400. Can't sleep. So spending some time with my new 15 year old friend, Bowmore "Darkest".


----------



## Timthebeaver

Springbank 12 y/o Cask Strength (Batch 8).

*Seriously* good stuff, if you're a fan of the Campbeltown style.


----------



## LarryC

Teeling small batch Irish whiskey.... Finishing maturation in rum barrel. Good Stuff.


----------



## Namaxy

Widow Jane Bourbon.....anyone else tried this? Outstanding.


----------



## chinacats

^^don't know much about bourbon, but having a nice glass of Dalwhinnie 15.

Cheers


----------



## slash

A wee dram of Balvenie madeira cask 17


----------



## mr drinky

Wilde Farm Bedrock Vineyard now, previously Booker White, and before that some sparkling rose. 

k.


----------



## USC 2012

Love me some Booker&#128525;


----------



## mr drinky

USC 2012 said:


> Love me some Booker&#128525;



You get smiles for that.  Btw, the assistant wine maker at booker parties at Herman Story Winery. He's a pretty cool guy.

k.


----------



## slash

Chateauneuf-du-Pape with steak of course.


----------



## wayfarerkitchen804

Eagle Rare 10 year bourbon.


----------



## Vesteroid

Got a gift bottle of Gran Manier 1880 and tried a snifter over the weekend.

Very refined cognac taste with just a small hint of orange.


----------



## wellminded1

2010 Tawse Pinot Noir with supper, Garrison spruce beer for dessert.


----------



## TexasMethod

Founders Dissenter Imperial IPL. Didn't expect this much flavor from a lager. Nice hops and bitterness.
Followed by some of The Balvenie Doublewood 17. Has that honey from the 12 year, but a lot more barrel taste. Nice stuff.


----------



## mr drinky

Went to a wine tasting tonight, so I tried a lot of vino. Scholium Project wines. 

k.


----------



## ecchef




----------



## apicius9

Sam Adams Octoberfest.

Stefan


----------



## split0101

Finally had my first Heady...

https://untappd.com/user/split0101/checkin/125388660

It is the quintessential DIPA. I just wish I could have gotten more than 1 can. You guys in Vermont are a lucky bunch.


----------



## jqt4tw

Premium label


----------



## slash

Macallan estate reserve:hatsoff:


----------



## mhlee

Last night: 2 2012 Selbach-Oster Rieslings - Zeltinger Schlossberg Kabinettt and Zeltinger Sonnenuhr Spatlese.


----------



## Timthebeaver

Whisky tasting:

Craigellachie (11 y/o, cask strength, Signatory)
Arran (12 y/o, single cask, Laing)
Highland Park (21 y/o, 46%, Signatory)
Glenburgie (18 y/o, 46%, van Wees Ultimate)
Mortlach (18 y/o, cask strength, Duncan Taylor)
Highland Park (Thor, 16 y/o, cask strength)
Edradour (6 y/o, single cask, SMWS)
Longmorn (18 y/o, 46%, Douglas)
Macallan ("Amber", 40%, NAS)




Some real crackers there - surprisingly the Craigellachie and the Glenburgie were the picks out of that little lot, with the Longmorn and Edradour close behind.

Seriously underwhelmed by the HP Thor, a malt which commands batshyte crazy prices now. Sadly this (currently very fashionable) distillery is fast becoming a victim of its popularity/rapacious owners, imho.

.... which brings us onto Macallan. "Amber" is as pathetic a £40 bottling as I have ever come across. Sad.


----------



## mr drinky

Drinking a 2010 Booker Vertigo. It is so very good. I paired it with some dry aged sirloin steak and plank grilled cauliflower with a japanese mayo sauce that I made with some leftover fresh spicy/sweet pickle brine. 

And btw, whenever I open a really good bottle of wine these days, I think to myself: "It would be nice to share this with Chuckles, Justin, Kyfeknerd, and Heldentenor." But then before I know it, the wine is gone. Oh well

k.


----------



## USC 2012

2007 Sea Smoke Pinot Noir- best... Pinot...ever!!! Last vintage made by Kris Curran for them


----------



## chinacats

Salignac Cognac--my cheap intro to cognac--definitely prefer scotch/gin but I guess this is at least better to use in food.:biggrin:


----------



## mr drinky

USC 2012 said:


> 2007 Sea Smoke Pinot Noir- best... Pinot...ever!!! Last vintage made by Kris Curran for them



Btw, I love D'alfonso-Curran wines. I visited them when they were in Solvang. That was a few years ago -- and maybe they have moved. They also used to have their wine warehouse/production in the same building as Arcadian, and that has possibly moved too. I need to get back there and check things out. 

Anyhow, my Sea Smoke shipment comes in soon. It is the first time I have ordered from them, but I usually pick up their Southing a couples times a year. It is easy to find retail. I even got one in the Virgin Islands one time. Love me some Sea Smoke.

Good call on the pinot. 

k.


----------



## USC 2012

It's been I while since I've been to Solvang, and I used to work in Goleta (Santa Barbara). I need to head up there soon. As a side note, I met Dave Fleming of DE Fleming and Paraiso wines. Really nice and interesting guy.


----------



## Vesteroid

USC 2012 said:


> 2007 Sea Smoke Pinot Noir- best... Pinot...ever!!! Last vintage made by Kris Curran for them



I have always wanted to try that Pinot...the hype back in the day kept me away, but now that it's fallen off the radar, I want to find an older bottle


----------



## Adirondack

Left Hand Brewing Nitro Milk Stout.


----------



## Timthebeaver

Craigellachie 2002 Cask Strength (Signatory)


----------



## stereo.pete

I'm drinking Old Fashioned's with Dickel Rye, Angostura Bitters, Orange Bitters and Demerara Sugar. Simple yet delicious!


----------



## stereo.pete

This stuff is magical! Small Town Brewery's Not your Father's Root Beer 5.7% ABV


----------



## Bill13

Drinking a Turley 2012 Lodi Zin from their Dogtown Vineyard.View attachment 25684


Man do I love Zin's!


----------



## apicius9

Bill13 said:


> Drinking a Turley 2012 Lodi Zin from their Dogtown Vineyard.
> 
> Man do I love Zin's!



Ooohh, Turley and Lodi are certainly key words that get my attention also. But I am now officially out of wine. Well, almost. My German friend who flies out today went through my small wine fridge and liberated me of these older bottles that needed to get drunk, so now one bottle of Eclipse and 2 dozen bottles of German and French dessert wines are all that is left. Too broke to stock up in style right now, maybe in January. 

So, with wine running low, I will have a nice dram of Highland Park 15 tonight. 

Stefan


----------



## j.g.emmerling

Aberlour single malt 12...daily occurrence.
John

www.gearhartironwerks.com


----------



## mr drinky

Bill13 said:


> Drinking a Turley 2012 Lodi Zin from their Dogtown Vineyard.View attachment 25684
> 
> 
> Man do I love Zin's!



Yep, Stefan's right, Turley makes me listen. I'm not sure if I have Dogtown, but I probably only have a dozen Turley bottles, so probably not. With that said, I have learned to really not like zin, BUT for Turley I make an exception. That is good juice.

k.


----------



## USC 2012

Bill13 said:


> Drinking a Turley 2012 Lodi Zin from their Dogtown Vineyard.View attachment 25684
> 
> 
> Man do I love Zin's!



My favorite Zin ever was 2007 Cigar Zin. Now it's usually Frank Family or Beekeeper. 

I'll finish this lovely rainy SoCal day with 50 year Cognac Cuvée Paradis


----------



## mhlee

Last night:

2013 Linne Calodo Contrarian
2012 Slacker Stereotype
2011 Linne Calodo Overthinker
2012 Slacker Professional
2012 Linne Calodo Outsider


----------



## chinacats

mhlee said:


> Last night:
> 
> 2013 Linne Calodo Contrarian
> 2012 Slacker Stereotype
> 2011 Linne Calodo Overthinker
> 2012 Slacker Professional
> 2012 Linne Calodo Outsider



Do you think you may have a problem?

:justkidding:


----------



## mr drinky

mhlee said:


> Last night:
> 
> 2013 Linne Calodo Contrarian
> 2012 Slacker Stereotype
> 2011 Linne Calodo Overthinker
> 2012 Slacker Professional
> 2012 Linne Calodo Outsider



Nice. I might pull out a Linne Calodo this weekend. 

k.


----------



## USC 2012

mhlee said:


> Last night:
> 
> 2013 Linne Calodo Contrarian
> 2012 Slacker Stereotype
> 2011 Linne Calodo Overthinker
> 2012 Slacker Professional
> 2012 Linne Calodo Outsider



Now, that, sounds like a night!


----------



## Vesteroid

Two liquid farms....the wife is drinking 12 golden slope, and I am drinking 11 white hill.


----------



## mr drinky

Vesteroid said:


> Two liquid farms....the wife is drinking 12 golden slope, and I am drinking 11 white hill.



LF rules. 

I started with a Prager Hinter Der Burg Gruner Veltliner and ended with a Linne Calodo Cherry Red ZSM.

k.


----------



## mattrud

sohomare tokubetsu kimoto junmai


----------



## mhlee

mr drinky said:


> LF rules.
> 
> I started with a Prager Hinter Der Burg Gruner Veltliner and ended with a Linne Calodo Cherry Red ZSM.
> 
> k.



Poured probably 75% of the Cherry Reds from the first release to the current release at this year's Harvest Party. It's an amazing wine. It'll last 10 years +.


----------



## apicius9

Scheduled for dinner at the restaurant of the Kona Brewing Company. I guess I will have beer.

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky

I'm drinking some sparkling red wine, sitting in a barcalounger in North Dakota, and getting plowed. The best medicine to deal with family 

k.


----------



## Vesteroid

Had a few remnants open last night....09 copain en haut, 12 Wilde farm chard, and a 09 turley hayne


----------



## ShaggySean

Wild turkey 81 neat


----------



## Godslayer

Springbank 15 year old


----------



## Doug Seward

Talisker Storm


----------



## foodaholic

Ghandi Bot!


----------



## Godslayer

Coleburn 25 ( Still distillery) scotch single malt.


----------



## mr drinky

Vesteroid said:


> Had a few remnants open last night....09 copain en haut, 12 Wilde farm chard, and a 09 turley hayne



those are quite the remnants. 

k.


----------



## apicius9

Life is too short to delay dessert: Doennhoff's Norheimer Dellchen Riesling Auslese 2006.

Stefan


----------



## apicius9

Working on a forgotten bottle of equipo Navazos, La Bota de Manzanilla #22. It's from 2010, probably should have drunk it last year but still nice. Fortunately, I have olives in the house, now craving some salted almonds and a few slices of Jamon Iberico...

Stefan


----------



## Chifunda

Regrettably my father didn't have the foresight to lay down a case of vintage port when I was born, so I'm having to make do with a bottle of Taylor Fladgate Late Bottled Vintage Porto, 2007. I trust the Stilton won't be too offended.


----------



## USC 2012

Nothing fancy, just some Duckhorn Merlot. It seems to be one of my favorites.


----------



## mhlee

apicius9 said:


> Life is too short to delay dessert: Doennhoff's Norheimer Dellchen Riesling Auslese 2006.
> 
> Stefan



Very nice, Stefan.


----------



## Godslayer

Christmas Eve, broke open a miniture of glenfarclas 40, also had a bottle of innus and gunn


----------



## Burl Source

Umqua Dairy Old Fashioned Egg Nog


----------



## malexthekid

Enjoying a nice aussie golden ale while watching a good old summer storm


----------



## apicius9

Got home from work and shopping around 6pm, decided to rest a moment before cooking dinner, woke up again at 10:30, declared 2 glasses of a very nondescript Vieux Pape blanc de blanc from Wholefoods (don't buy it...) to be dinner, now off to bed again. Very unexiting Christmas Eve...

Stefan


----------



## Geo87

Father in laws home brew for Xmas lunch/ dinner. Puts any boutique beer to Shame.


----------



## Vesteroid

For the wine lovers among us, I am going to have a 89 Lynch bages along with a 11 piper....really looking forward to dinner. Have a tenderloin roast in the smoker ...today is going to be a good day.


----------



## mr drinky

Vesteroid said:


> For the wine lovers among us, I am going to have a 89 Lynch bages along with a 11 piper....really looking forward to dinner. Have a tenderloin roast in the smoker ...today is going to be a good day.



That's some good drinking. How long have you been sitting on the Lynch-bages? 

k.


----------



## Vesteroid

Tyler sold it to me cheap...so about two weeks . It's very good. I did a slow ox for 3 hours but it really started to open up after being in the glass a half hour. With food I found the Diane sauce overpowered it, but after dinner I have been following it for several hours and it's really hitting its stride. The finest tannins I have ever had with a very mellow green fruit balance.

For my first aged bdx, I am happy but seriously won't drop this kind of coin again, as I like newer cabs for a third the price just as much.


----------



## ShadowyFox

Going for some Simply Apple, since I don't have a good way to make chai or any good coffee mugs to put it into. I think next Christmas (or sometime this upcoming year), I'll be going for a Keurig or something, so that I can have great cup of something hot without putting too much stress on me.


----------



## apicius9

D'Arenberg The Hermit Crab 2012. Nice first impression but I just opened it, I hope it will come out a bit more in the glass. Should get a little deeper for a viognier-marsanne.

Stefan


----------



## ecchef

Courvoisier. No ice, no glass. Advil chaser.


----------



## Vesteroid

^. XO I assume


----------



## daveb

ecchef said:


> Courvoisier. No ice, no glass. Advil chaser.



I'll have one of whatever he's having....


----------



## malexthekid

apicius9 said:


> D'Arenberg The Hermit Crab 2012. Nice first impression but I just opened it, I hope it will come out a bit more in the glass. Should get a little deeper for a viognier-marsanne.
> 
> Stefan



Nice choice. Great winery. I love their reds and they get so much better with age


----------



## apicius9

I vaguely remember a good dessert wine from d'Arenberg also.

Today it's a beer, kind of: Hop-De-ranged, Knee Deep Brewing Co. A quad IPA. Not sure what they were thinking, but for me this is an example that not everything that can be done, needs to be done. Falls into the 'interesting' category, but I am not sure I can finish the bottle - and that is a sentence you will never have heard from me before...

Stefan


----------



## malexthekid

You are correct. They do do a good dessert wine also


----------



## Adirondack

Finnriver Black Currant Cider


----------



## apicius9

Highland Park 15

Stefan


----------



## Godslayer

Went to the local store and bought a classics malt pack, tonight was rouge breweries single malt beer nad a small glass of glenkinchie, beer was too bitter for my palate, the malt was


----------



## ecchef

A couple of bottles of Roederer rose brut...don't remember the vintage...that came from somewhere. 
Happy New Year everyone! (4hrs & 15 minutes from now.)


----------



## USC 2012

Sleeping with the Green Fairy, tonight! Absinthe has such a pleasant licorice taste. Happy New Year, all


----------



## mr drinky

ecchef said:


> A couple of bottles of Roederer rose brut...don't remember the vintage...that came from somewhere.
> Happy New Year everyone! (4hrs & 15 minutes from now.)



I really enjoy the Roederer rose brut. I hate to sound like a pansy by saying this, but it goes well with NFL football in my house. And with my Vikes these last few years, that bottle is pretty much polished off by half time. 

k.


----------



## apicius9

Tait, The Ballbuster 2012. Very nice, right up my alley. Medium oompf for a younger shiraz, probably toned down a bit by the 12% merlot and 10% cab sauv. Still a little on the cold side, should get even nicer in an hour if I can stay awake that long...

Stefan


----------



## ShaggySean

Happy new years everyone. Crazy service now enjoying a new Holland beer barrel bourbon


----------



## ecchef

This one was hiding...but I found it!


----------



## ecchef

Discover this at the local...


----------



## Chifunda

Fuller's ESB. Finally found it locally!


----------



## apicius9

Butcher's Brewing, Continental Breakfast Stout. At 10pm. Maybe it's better at breakfast time? O.k. beer, but not on the list to buy again.

Stefan


----------



## malexthekid

A nice glass of Auchentoshan Heartwood


----------



## USC 2012

Auchentoshan has always been one of my favorite distilleries. I believe they are the only triple distilled scotches, a characteristic found in Irish whiskey


----------



## Adirondack

Tin Cup whiskey. Got a bottle to have a change of pace from single malt. A bit sharp after the pour but after sitting/warming a bit it has a wonderful aroma and is smooth with a bit of rye spice.


----------



## mr drinky

I am drinking vodka out of a plain flask in my own home. Everyone is asleep and it feels so right. 

k.


----------



## Timthebeaver

USC 2012 said:


> Auchentoshan has always been one of my favorite distilleries. I believe they are the only triple distilled scotches, a characteristic found in Irish whiskey



Hazelburn (Campbeltown) is also (always) triple distilled. There are other distilleries who have used/still use partial triple distillation.

On that note, Hazelburn 2003 Rundlets & Kilderkins. Outstanding.


----------



## ShaggySean

Hazeelburn is fantastic I agree


----------



## Haburn

Old fashioned with Bulleit. nom nom nom


----------



## EdipisReks

Copper and Kings Absinthe Blanche, with just a little bit of ice water. Not bad at all. Has almost a tequila note on the nose, which is certainly not unpleasant. I believe that they currently have a version aging in juniper wood barrels. Looking forward to that.


----------



## USC 2012

Timthebeaver said:


> Hazelburn (Campbeltown) is also (always) triple distilled. There are other distilleries who have used/still use partial triple distillation.
> 
> On that note, Hazelburn 2003 Rundlets & Kilderkins. Outstanding.



I have not had this scotch, I'll have to check it out. For now, Im enjoying a 19 yo Jura


----------



## wellminded1

Tullibardine 500, Brooklyn local 2, and now Barterhouse 20yr.


----------



## USC 2012

Tullibardine is so good! I've only had an 18 and 20 year old, though. Lots of butterscotch and a ribbon of peat.


----------



## wellminded1

BINGO


USC 2012 said:


> Tullibardine is so good! I've only had an 18 and 20 year old, though. Lots of butterscotch and a ribbon of peat.


----------



## Timthebeaver

Longrow 10 yo cask strength.


----------



## apicius9

Sinking low. Glenlivet 12. The only booze in the house.

Stefan


----------



## ecchef

Picked up some Newcastle Scotch Ale at the shopette. They have a Bowmore White Sands on the shelf, but I couldn't commit. Anybody have any tasting notes?


----------



## mr drinky

I'm drinking some Bailiwick Vermentino that the UPS man just brought already chilled and ready for consumption.

k.


----------



## jeff1

Plantation 20th anniversary rum. Neat.


----------



## Vesteroid

Having prosciutto wrapped scallops...heading to the cellar....not sure what I will find


----------



## mr drinky

Vesteroid said:


> Having prosciutto wrapped scallops...heading to the cellar....not sure what I will find



That was 30 minutes ago based upon my time stamp.

k.


----------



## mr drinky

I've laid into it a bit today. Started with some Buty Rediviva while watching Fury, then had a bit of Bailiwick vermentino, and now I have a glass of Herman Story Casual Encounters going. One hyphenated word explains it all: in-laws.

k.


----------



## Vesteroid

Ok, indecisive tonight, I opened a liquid farm white hill 12 and a 09 copain en haut. The en haut continues to improve, but honestly has years left before it hits it's stride. I think somewhere around 10 years it will shine.


----------



## Timthebeaver

Benromach 10 year old 100 proof, OB 2014. Highest recommendation.


----------



## Dardeau

Miller High Life.


----------



## USC 2012

Brandy de Jerez, to kick off the tax season at work...kinda bitter sweet


----------



## wellminded1

Macallan Amber, neat. When thats gone, Sour in the Rye by The Bruery.


----------



## panda

new favorite spirit: whistlepig rye whiskey this stuff is by far the best tasting whiskey i've ever had! it's a bit expensive but totally worth it.


----------



## Chuckles

> Miller High Life.



And I already had a mancrush.. That has been my sh!t since the beginning.

@Panda - whistlepig rye. On it. Sounds good for the party this weekend.


----------



## mano

Our wine group dinner hosted at our house. Theme was The French Connection:
Ch. Rayas CDP 1989
Ch. Talbot 2000
Boillot & Fils Bourgogne 2012
Ch. de Beaucastel CDP 2000
Ch. Latour 1982
Ch. Puygueraud 2005
Switchback Ridge merlot 2009
Failla pinot noir 2012
The Prisoner 2007
Dom. Dublere Corton-Charlemagne 2006
Warres port 1994


----------



## Basecadet

82 Latour is a unicorn wine, easily one of the best wines I have ever had. How was the 89 Rayas?


----------



## DeepCSweede

Dardeau said:


> Miller High Life.



Ahhhhh - the Champagne of Beers!!


----------



## malexthekid

I am thinking I will have a bottle of Temprenillo to go with my steak tonight.


----------



## panda

You try whistlepig yet chuck?


----------



## USC 2012

malexthekid said:


> I am thinking I will have a bottle of Temprenillo to go with my steak tonight.



I love spanish wine! I on the other hand will be drinking Starbucks coffee.


----------



## wellminded1

Nikka Red single malt, macallan amber and cheap beer. Ahhhhh the good life.


----------



## mr drinky

Oh boy. 

Some Paix Sur Terre wine
A good champagne because my wife was offered partner today
Some Armenian Brandy
and polishing it off with some Kaufmann Vodka

and the night is young 

k.


----------



## chinacats

Coffee...


----------



## apicius9

Rogue Dead Guy Ale with a porchetta sandwich after a long day. Now a Wild Turkey 101 night cap and off to bed. 

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky

I'm loaded

I failed to mention

THAT the bottle was..a magnum. ) double chin.

k.


----------



## USC 2012

chinacats said:


> Coffee...



Tax season.... No booze till 4/15!


----------



## apicius9

mr drinky said:


> I'm loaded
> 
> I failed to mention
> 
> THAT the bottle was..a magnum. ) double chin.
> 
> k.



I hope you don't mean the Kaufmann bottle... 

Stefan


----------



## Timthebeaver

Ledaig 9 year old single cask (2005, sherry butt (cask strength), Van Wees)

Glen Scotia 17 year old (1990, refill hogshead, Gordon and MacPhail)


----------



## mr drinky

apicius9 said:


> I hope you don't mean the Kaufmann bottle...
> 
> Stefan



Nope, but there isn't much left in that bottle. Btw, I am cutting back on my drinking. I cancelled most of my wine clubs and it has been a few days since I had a drink. The main reason is that my wife was offered partner at her practice, and now they start taking 20% of our salary for a buy-in. These are going to be a couple 'lean' years. So it is a no brainer that alcohol is not a required expense. We'll see how this goes. 

k.


----------



## Chuckles

I'm going the other way. My wife is in Nashville consulting. So I put down a bottle of Gruet Sparkling Rose during Taco Tuesday. There is Hendrick's, St. Germain and a lime beckoning for after bed time. 

I really shouldn't be left alone.


----------



## Chuckles

I swear I just got this text from my lady:



> I'm sitting at Hattie b's watching George takei read 50 shades of gray...



Apologies.. You guys really got the bad half of this duo.


----------



## Fritzkrieg

Eagle Rare whiskey with a Fentimans ginger beer back. Good stuff!


----------



## ShaggySean

2 ginger's Irish whiskey neat


----------



## chinacats

Big mug of black coffee...


----------



## mr drinky

Chuckles said:


> I'm going the other way. My wife is in Nashville consulting. So I put down a bottle of Gruet Sparkling Rose during Taco Tuesday. There is Hendrick's, St. Germain and a lime beckoning for after bed time.
> 
> I really shouldn't be left alone.



I had just put some Gruet Rose in my cart at Wine Library a few days ago. I need to pull that trigger. But your not making my cutting back any easier. Both those drinks are WAY to easy to drink. 

k.


----------



## Timthebeaver

Arran Lochranza Reserve (NAS) - crap. Cheap, but crap.

The Macallan Fine Oak 15 year old - a decent (but by no means excellent) dram but silly priced now.


----------



## strumke

High West Rendezvous Rye + Tatuaje Cojonu 2003


----------



## chinacats

Airborne...and gatorade...


----------



## ecchef

Jim, you still under the weather?


----------



## Fritzkrieg

St. George absinthe a la louche.


----------



## chinacats

ecchef said:


> Jim, you still under the weather?



Yes Dave, I've been fighting it on and off for a couple of weeks...working with too many people with sick kids 

On topic, after seeing Fritzkrieg's post I'm working on finding my way back to good health with some Absente this evening


----------



## wellminded1

strumke said:


> High West Rendezvous Rye + Tatuaje Cojonu 2003



Cigar fan as well?


----------



## Fritzkrieg

chinacats said:


> Yes Dave, I've been fighting it on and off for a couple of weeks...working with too many people with sick kids
> 
> On topic, after seeing Fritzkrieg's post I'm working on finding my way back to good health with some Absente this evening



Good man  Try Pacifique if it's available in your area. Domestically made and top notch.

Tonight I had Death in the Afternoon: cava + absinthe.


----------



## mr drinky

Kaufmann, again. Fvck that. Too good.

k.


----------



## strumke

wellminded1 said:


> Cigar fan as well?



In no aficionado, but I do enjoy a good stick now that the weather is getting bearable


----------



## lokbot

I'm drinking fighting c0ck bourbon neat.


----------



## CoqaVin

I was making an expensive dish the other day (pork ragout) and I used a 20 year PORT, called COCKBURNs


----------



## strumke

Nikka Coffey + Liga Privada Papas Fritas


----------



## drawman623

Oban 18 yr old


----------



## ecchef

Trying yet another Bowmore. This one's called "100 Degrees Proof". Hopefully it's as dangerous as it sounds.


----------



## Timthebeaver

ecchef said:


> Trying yet another Bowmore. This one's called "100 Degrees Proof". Hopefully it's as dangerous as it sounds.



57.1% ABV, a measurement introduced by the British Navy for the rum ration. Allegedly the minimum concentration which one can soak black powder in and have it still ignite afterwards.

A suitable drinking strength for many malts, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Richard78

Aha Toro Tequila Anejo and H. Upmann Magnum 50


----------



## MrOli

Adnams English Absinthe, very nicely made. Next time I will give La Fee Parisienne a go.


----------



## dmccurtis

Evan Williams 2004 Single Barrel


----------



## Dardeau

Strawberry Daquiri from the Daq Shack mixed with a sunset from the levee.


----------



## strumke

Terrapin Wake n Bake


----------



## chinacats

strumke said:


> Terrapin Wake n Bake



Not sure what that is, but somehow think I may enjoy it. :biggrin:


----------



## Timthebeaver

Springbank 12 year old CS. Superb dram, one of the great bargains in the world of single malt whisky imho.


----------



## ecchef

Timthebeaver said:


> 57.1% ABV, a measurement introduced by the British Navy for the rum ration. Allegedly the minimum concentration which one can soak black powder in and have it still ignite afterwards.
> 
> A suitable drinking strength for many malts, in my humble opinion.



Yeah....maybe this one should have stayed in the magazine. 

Oh well.


----------



## foodaholic

Sorry for the bad pic but I am soooo excited about this one
View attachment 26954


----------



## Cheeks1989

Nice find on the HEADY!!!


----------



## apicius9

I am so embarrassed - I am in the ER because I did not DRINK enough... Ignored a stomach bug, dehydrated, blood pressure crashed. I asked for some single malt in the IV but no go. Anyway, make sure you always drink enough, ERs suck...

Stefan


----------



## strumke

chinacats said:


> Not sure what that is, but somehow think I may enjoy it. :biggrin:



Not exactly what you probably think it is (play on the name), but still good nonetheless... Oatmeal and coffee imperial stout

Now that DC is legal to grow, homebrewers will probably be experimenting a bit and may pay more homage that that name

http://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/2372/21950/


----------



## wellminded1

strumke said:


> Nikka Coffey + Liga Privada Papas Fritas



Beautiful whisky and stick. what do you prefer to pair with what type of cigar?


----------



## ecchef

apicius9 said:


> I am so embarrassed - I am in the ER because I did not DRINK enough... Ignored a stomach bug, dehydrated, blood pressure crashed. I asked for some single malt in the IV but no go. Anyway, make sure you always drink enough, ERs suck...
> 
> Stefan



Stefan, you know you can't hide scotch in the IV drip; now, vodka....

Feelin' better yet?


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Castaway IPA


----------



## strumke

wellminded1 said:


> Beautiful whisky and stick. what do you prefer to pair with what type of cigar?



I'm not an expert, I just try to make sure one doesn't overpower the other. I tend to avoid very smoky scotch with a cigar as well.

Lighter (Connecticut wrapper) cigars I like to have with dark rum or a malty beer. 

Bourbon is usually paired with a darker cigar for me


----------



## Timthebeaver

Glenfarclas Cask Strength


----------



## apicius9

Someone gave me a set of 12y Glenmorangies (100ml bottles), regular, sherry cask, port cask and sauternes cask matured. G. has never been a favorite of mine, and the regular and sherry cask were ok but nothing I would buy. Drinking the port cask one right now and that is clearly nicer than the other two. Looking forward to the sauternes one now.

Stefan


----------



## Chef Doom

I'M BACK BIOTCH!!!!!

I was hanging out in another galaxy. The food sucked. The women were slightly above ugly. Good alcoholic beverages were almost impossible to come by. Cocaine and acid was plentiful if you knew a guy.

Cidrerie du Vulcain - Slightly sweat, very carbonated. The bubbles was a little bit of an annoyance actually. 

Although in a past tense, I recently made a second round purchase of Troy cider.


----------



## ShaggySean

66 Gilead wild oaks neat going to be shortly followed by some new Holland beer barrel agreed bourbon


----------



## ecchef

Some kind of 11% Belgian ale that followed me home.


----------



## apicius9

Washing down saw dust with a local Fire Rock Pale Ale. 

Stefan


----------



## malexthekid

Bottle of Clonikilla 2011 O'Riada Shiraz. Quite Nice


----------



## Timthebeaver

Kilkerran WIP Batch 2 (2010, 6 y/o)


----------



## mr drinky

I am drinking (right now) some Scherrer Zin and I had some Gruet Brut Rose earlier in the day.

k.


----------



## apicius9

It's a Tito's and chocolate ice cream night...

Stefan


----------



## ecchef

Taking a break from my usual Islay and went with a Lowland; Auchentoshan Three Wood.


----------



## Timthebeaver

I did a bit of tasting in Scotland last week, had an standout independent bottling of Auchentoshan (1997, 14 year old, single bourbon cask).

I liked it so much I went to the distillery the next day :biggrin:


----------



## apicius9

Being an Islay man myself, I had several Auchentoshens I really liked. Not into the malts as much as I used to be - Hawaii doesn't seem to offer the right climate for them - but occasionally I like to pick up a bottle.

That said, for me it's Wild Turkey 101 tonight since I seem to be one of the rare breeds who enjoy malts and bourbons.

Stefan


----------



## Timthebeaver

apicius9 said:


> Being an Islay man myself, I had several Auchentoshens I really liked. Not into the malts as much as I used to be - Hawaii doesn't seem to offer the right climate for them - but occasionally I like to pick up a bottle.
> 
> That said, for me it's Wild Turkey 101 tonight since _I seem to be one of the rare breeds who enjoy malts and bourbons._
> 
> Stefan



Not that rare :biggrin:

Since we're talking regions, if I absolutely had to choose at this moment in time it would be Campbeltown for me. Doing some writing this afternoon. This calls for a healthy dram of Springbank 15 year old.


----------



## DamageInc

Timthebeaver said:


> Not that rare :biggrin:
> 
> Since we're talking regions, if I absolutely had to choose at this moment in time it would be Campbeltown for me. Doing some writing this afternoon. This calls for a healthy dram of Springbank 15 year old.



Good choice. Springbank to me is the greatest currently operating distillery. Everything they make is just incredible. Old Pulteney is also a favorite of mine.

I just opened a bottle of De Molen Hemel & Aarde, a very nice smoked imperial stout.


----------



## Timthebeaver

I think you might be right. The sister Glengyle distillery is also producing some wonderful stuff at just over 10 years old. 

I'm a big Pulteney fan too. Pulteney 12 year old is still a reference, and great value for money. Consistently excellent. The 17 is a great expression too but the price is creeping up a little, hard to justify at almost 3x the price. Gordon and Macphail's latest Cask Strength release of Pulteney is a belter.


----------



## malexthekid

A nice glass or two of Robert Stein Harvest Gold followed up with some Black Noble by De Bortoli


----------



## Cashn

Crown valley big Bison ale - Belgian style dubbel


----------



## apicius9

malexthekid said:


> A nice glass or two of Robert Stein Harvest Gold followed up with some Black Noble by De Bortoli



Very nice, never had the Stein but like the Black Noble. Not many dessert wine drinkers here, I think, nice to see that.

Stefan


----------



## clairelv

JBroida said:


> friday night- new belgium hoptober
> saturday night- dogfishhead midas touch
> 
> what about you?



Friday and Saturday night . just a glass of red wine mach with movie . Curled up on the sofa .so nice


----------



## Timthebeaver

Ardbeg Ten Years Old


----------



## DamageInc

Dalmore Cromartie. I am not generally a fan of Dalmore, but this one is quite tasty and oily in viscosity. Usually they are too thin as a result of chill-filtration, but somehow this one isn't.


----------



## TexasMethod

Tonight after work while cleaning the garage I had one "The Calling IPA" from Boulevard. Very nice IPA.

And now before bed, its The Glendronach 15.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

as soon as i cool down..

Racer 5! IPA.


----------



## Godslayer

It is arbegs 200th aniversaty so ardbeg ugidiual. I apologize for the spelling it's 54.2% lol.


----------



## malexthekid

apicius9 said:


> Very nice, never had the Stein but like the Black Noble. Not many dessert wine drinkers here, I think, nice to see that.
> 
> Stefan



Can't go wrong with a nice dessert wine. If you get the chance try the Stein. It was very nice. 
A couple of weekends ago I went to an area near where a few hours called Rutherglen that produces some great fortfieds and dessert wines. Needless to say my spending for a few months disappeared that weekend. 

And in the interest of the thread had myself a couple of glasses of Pfeiffer's Classic Rutherglen Muscat after dinner last night


----------



## Von blewitt

malexthekid said:


> Can't go wrong with a nice dessert wine. If you get the chance try the Stein. It was very nice.
> A couple of weekends ago I went to an area near where a few hours called Rutherglen that produces some great fortfieds and dessert wines. Needless to say my spending for a few months disappeared that weekend.
> 
> And in the interest of the thread had myself a couple of glasses of Pfeiffer's Classic Rutherglen Muscat after dinner last night



Chambers is a must visit in Rutherglen, not only for the fantastic dessert wines, Bill Chambers tells some great stories.
Anderson is another favourite, beautiful Sparkling & Duriff.


----------



## dmccurtis

Raynal XO 15 year old, Unibroue Don de Dieu.


----------



## Timthebeaver

Linkwood 1997, Signatory UCF (Bourbon Cask)


----------



## Matus

I just had a (only one given the price was 67 NOK or around 8 for 0.33 bottle) Somersby pear cider while watching the Geiranger fjord getting dark. Really enjoyed those few sips.

Greetings from Norway


----------



## Adirondack

Freemark Abbey Chardonnay


----------



## DamageInc

Timthebeaver said:


> Linkwood 1997, Signatory UCF (Bourbon Cask)



Any good? Usually Signatory is pretty great at selecting their casks.

I'm having one of my all time favorites this fine evening.


----------



## Timthebeaver

DamageInc said:


> Any good? Usually Signatory is pretty great at selecting their casks.



I too think Signatory is a solid independent bottler, good malt for the money more often that not.

This one is a subtle Speysider, tastes quite young for a nearly 16-year old malt. Really nice balance of spirit character and wood - clearly drawn from not-particularly active but quality refill bourbon casks. I feel that Linkwood is an underrated distillery, I recently tried a 15 year old from Douglas Laing that was tremendous.

I am a big fan of Pulteney, the 17 just shades the 21 for me of the bottlings i have sampled. Both 90+ whiskies in my book.


----------



## strumke

Treehouse Curiosity 16: F-ing Awesome.


----------



## Timthebeaver

Long tasting (not in order):

Bunnahabhain (Moine) 2007 (7 y/o), Cask Strength, Bourbon barrel (Berry, Bros and Rudd)

Blair Athol 1988 (23 y/o), hogshead (Berry's)

Craigellachie 1997 (15 y/o) refill sherry butt (Douglas Laing, Old Particular)

Bowmore 16 year old Cask Strength (Elements of Islay)

Mortlach 15 year old (G&M)

Talisker 57 North (OB)

and...

Highland Park 21 year old (OB, 47.5%) - a contender for the finest malt I have ever encountered. Astonishing complexity.


----------



## malexthekid

Looking forward to a nip or two of Glenmorangie Nectar d'or tonight


----------



## ShaggySean

Beau's All Natural Brewing Company Grandmaster O.G. (original gruit)


----------



## ecchef

Back to Bowmore. Darkest 15 yr. Not bad. Still haven't tried one of their bottling's to equal Enigma though.
On deck, Balvenie Cuban Selection 14 yr.

It's getting too damned hot here for whisky these days. 
I'll shortly be switching to Pink Gin (Hendrick's, tonic, dash of Peychaud's Bitters a squeeze of shikuwasa and good ice). Very refreshing; quite addictive.
At some point , I'd like to give The Botanist a try. it's Islay...gotta be good!


----------



## malexthekid

Bottle of Stanton and Killeen 2005 Vintage Fortified


----------



## DamageInc

ecchef said:


> Back to Bowmore. Darkest 15 yr. Not bad. Still haven't tried one of their bottling's to equal Enigma though.
> On deck, Balvenie Cuban Selection 14 yr.
> 
> It's getting too damned hot here for whisky these days.
> I'll shortly be switching to Pink Gin (Hendrick's, tonic, dash of Peychaud's Bitters a squeeze of shikuwasa and good ice). Very refreshing; quite addictive.
> At some point , I'd like to give The Botanist a try. it's Islay...gotta be good!



The Botanist Gin is really really good. Got half a bottle left.

You'll need some good tonic for it though.


----------



## Timthebeaver

Bowmore 15 year old (Douglas Laing Old Particular, single refill butt)

Kilkerran Work in Progress Batch 7 (11 y/o, Cask Strength, Bourbon Wood)


----------



## playford

weirdly into porters this weather, been drinking this farmageddon porter a good bit as well as the usual squad of hoppy IPA business.

Not too much whiskey these days, odd woodford and some hennesy fine de cognac does me.


----------



## ecchef

Tough to find good tonic water here. Fever-tree is available once in a while. Usually Schweppes or Suntory. Meh.


----------



## Godslayer

Glen breton fiddlers choice and amrut peated. Figured id try some none scotish single malts.


----------



## ecchef

I'd like to see your tasting notes on the Amrut. MoM has a pretty positive review.


----------



## DamageInc

ecchef said:


> Tough to find good tonic water here. Fever-tree is available once in a while. Usually Schweppes or Suntory. Meh.



I usually order tonic water online. The only way I can get carnaroli rice in Denmark is online, and the store I order from has quite a large selection of nice tonic water.

So other than online maybe your local high-end liquor store has some. But you probably already thought of that.

And I am sorry to say this, but I don't think Fever Tree and The Botanist are a good combo. For some reason, together they make a really really sweet G&T. You'll probably want something a bit more dry and less sugary than Fever Tree.


----------



## Rayuela

Where do you buy the carnaroli, Damage? Unless it's one of those secrets that you Danes keep from us _invandrere_.


----------



## ecchef

Damage, even the high end stores don't carry good soda. Import is usually Canada Dry. I'll poke around Amazon a bit. Thanks for the suggestion about pairing Botanist with something other. Nothing's worse than a sweet G&T. Except a warm sweet G&T.


----------



## chinacats

That's why I drink martinis.


----------



## fimbulvetr

DamageInc said:


> I usually order tonic water online. The only way I can get carnaroli rice in Denmark is online, and the store I order from has quite a large selection of nice tonic water.
> 
> So other than online maybe your local high-end liquor store has some. But you probably already thought of that.
> 
> And I am sorry to say this, but I don't think Fever Tree and The Botanist are a good combo. For some reason, together they make a really really sweet G&T. You'll probably want something a bit more dry and less sugary than Fever Tree.



If you can find it (a big if, given the rest of the thread) Fever Tree makes a "Light Indian Tonic Water" that seems to be light by dint of being a bit drier. It's my favorite tonic water going.


----------



## DamageInc

Rayuela said:


> Where do you buy the carnaroli, Damage? Unless it's one of those secrets that you Danes keep from us _invandrere_.



http://www.vildmedvin.dk/carnaroli-ris-1-kg.aspx

Much better rice than the aborio that is usually found in supermarkets.



fimbulvetr said:


> If you can find it (a big if, given the rest of the thread) Fever Tree makes a "Light Indian Tonic Water" that seems to be light by dint of being a bit drier. It's my favorite tonic water going.



I've tried it. Still wasn't really a fan. I really like Fentimans but it's too expensive for what it is. A Danish brand called Naturfrisk makes a really good tonic water and that's the one I usually buy.


----------



## Rayuela

Thanks, Damage.


----------



## fimbulvetr

DamageInc said:


> I've tried it. Still wasn't really a fan. I really like Fentimans but it's too expensive for what it is. A Danish brand called Naturfrisk makes a really good tonic water and that's the one I usually buy.



Hunh. Dang. Now I'm off to search for Naturfrisk.

And, yeah, Fentiman's makes awesome products across the board that seem a bit spendy for non-alcoholic beverages.


----------



## DamageInc

fimbulvetr said:


> Hunh. Dang. Now I'm off to search for Naturfrisk.
> 
> And, yeah, Fentiman's makes awesome products across the board that seem a bit spendy for non-alcoholic beverages.



Naturfrisk is going to be near impossible to find if you aren't in Denmark. I love Fentiman's Cherry Tree Cola, and it's the only soda I drink. To bad it's $4.50 for 275ml.... I guess the price is fine. It limits me from drinking it too often.

Q-Tonic is also good and should be easier to find internationally. 1724 Tonic is great, but quite expensive.


----------



## Butters

fimbulvetr said:


> If you can find it (a big if, given the rest of the thread) Fever Tree makes a "Light Indian Tonic Water" that seems to be light by dint of being a bit drier. It's my favorite tonic water going.



I went to a drinks festival recently and they had a tonic 'blind' tasting and good old schweppes nailed it. Fever tree was second however. Make of that what you will. Blind tastings in wine are notoriously unreliable, and taste is subjective in any case.


----------



## Godslayer

Good ol fasioned glenmornagie 18


----------



## BrianT

Going with Pike Creek double barrelled tonight. I'm really favouring port cask finished whisky to the more widely used sherry. Can someone recommend me another?


----------



## DSChief

Tried some of The Glenrothes 2001 & Old Pulteney12 over the weekend, both go down very smoothy, & give that warm fuzzy feeling all over. Prices were fairly reasonable.
Only downside is I'm now stuck with 1/2 a bottle of Glenfiddich 18, I can no longer stand the taste of


----------



## ecchef

A little Bushmills to wash down the intestinal tract cleanse pills.


----------



## nutmeg

Knockandoe 21 years &#128522;


----------



## nutmeg

And a Water drop


----------



## DSChief

Did 2 today, this morning was the first taste from a 10 yr. old Benromach. Just finished off my second try at Aberlour A'bunadh, I think this is going to be
the pick of the litter. The best I've tried so far.


----------



## malexthekid

A little late but shared some 10 YO Ardbeg and Yamazaki with a few friends on Friday night.

Ok so we basically went through both bottles.

Two very different whiskeys. Would happily gave the Yamazaki as a daily drink. But when in the right mood the smokiness of the Ardbeg would go down a treat.


----------



## BrianT

malexthekid said:


> A little late but shared some 10 YO Ardbeg and Yamazaki with a few friends on Friday night.
> 
> Ok so we basically went through both bottles.
> 
> Two very different whiskeys. Would happily gave the Yamazaki as a daily drink. But when in the right mood the smokiness of the Ardbeg would go down a treat.



Yeah I would expect a huge difference in flavour between the two whiskeys, though I haven't tried yamazaki itself yet, only a blended whiskey by the same distiller.


----------



## DamageInc

Delirium Tremens. It's alright. For the same price I can get St. Bernardus Abt 12. Just wanted to try something new.


----------



## Timthebeaver

Ben Nevis 1992 (15 y/o, refill sherry butt)


----------



## DSChief

Balvenie 15 Cask 10167 @ 47.8%


----------



## panda

plymouth gin
q tonic
splash of fever tree ginger beer
slice of cucumber
basil leaf


----------



## mille162

a few hours ago...





and a few minutes ago...





Time to find another bottle!


----------



## Dardeau

panda said:


> plymouth gin
> q tonic
> splash of fever tree ginger beer
> slice of cucumber
> basil leaf



Prime summer beverage


----------



## DSChief

Last night, Some Tamdhu SE @ 58.8% with a splash of Uigeadail for added dimension.


----------



## Matus

I will have my favourite Gyokuro Asahi


----------



## Bulldogbacchus

1990 Groth Reserve Cabernet, double magnum.....fully mature but not over the hill


----------



## DamageInc

Sazerac 18


----------



## Timthebeaver

Lagavulin 16. A reference dram.


----------



## Cheeks1989




----------



## DamageInc

Big image for a big beer. Zombie Dust is great but sadly they don't last long on the shelf and by the time they get to Denmark they aren't too fresh.

I'm drinking a rather nice Westvleteren XII at the moment.


----------



## Cheeks1989

Haha I would trade you in a heart beat. I am really jealous.


----------



## DamageInc

You can have one if you come and get it. Got around 6-7 bottles of the stuff from 2012. Gets better with age.


----------



## Cheeks1989

DamageInc said:


> You can have one if you come and get it. Got around 6-7 bottles of the stuff from 2012. Gets better with age.


I appreciate the offer but it's a bit of a commute.


----------



## mr drinky

Boy, oh boy. I haven't contributed to this thread in a long while. I guess that's what happens when you stop drinking completely for two years. Yep. Two years. Do I hear a clap? It's been really hard. 

Well, wait a second. Don't clap yet. I didn't actually stop drinking for two years. That was a bit of hyperbole on my partbut if I had stopped drinking for two years, you likely wouldn't see me posting here. So that part was correct I guess. The part that wasn't correct was the itsy bitsy part about me not drinking for the last two years. I know -- it's minor, but important to me to point out, as you probably made an (incorrect) assumption based upon a completely false statement of mine. You should really know better, shouldn't you? 

Yes, I think you should.

So with that B.S. said -- I was just filling space -- I am drinking a 2012 Linne Calodo Sticks and Stones GSM. I love this wine.

Cheers, 

Mr. Drinky.


----------



## malexthekid

I have a 2012 Capel Vale Cellar Exvkusive Cab Sav waiting at home for me &#128522;


----------



## chinacats

Working late...homemade raspberry milk kefir.


----------



## malexthekid

A few glasses of Dowie Doole 2010 Merlot for me tonight.


----------



## ecchef

Whatever I can get my hands on. Probably Bushmills Black with Guinness chasers.


----------



## dmccurtis

Last night, but Orval, and Schneider Hopfenweisse.


----------



## ecchef

Fat Tire Amber Ale & Bulleit Rye.


----------



## mille162

Been in Jamaica at Hedo the last 2 weeks working and their tequila selection is limited to DJ blanco/reposado (and the occasional dirty banana)...not bad but was really looking forward to getting home and pouring something a little more complex. Treating my taste buds to a 2012 Anejo, El Refugio field, from Tequila Ocho. Probably gonna finish the nite with a glass of the Reserva de la Familia, the perfect tequila substitute for dessert!




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## DSChief

Last night, Balvenie 15 yo. sherry Cask. Today probably start off with a bit of Craigellachie 13 and finish off with a Bunny 18


----------



## ecchef

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## dmccurtis

Rochefort 8 last night, and Chimay Premiere tonight.


----------



## mikedtran

Had some Lagavulin 16 last night =)


----------



## salmonkiller

Homemade Booch made by me.....


----------



## mkriggen

Knob Creek Rye, Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Godslayer

Stella and highland park 25 for this kid


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Just popped a jacko pumpkin shandy. Easing into fall reluctantly.


----------



## 2010ZR1

Nice bottle of 2012 David Arthur Elevation 1147.



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 2010ZR1

I thought all chefs drank Fernet?


----------



## Cheeks1989

:happy222:


2010ZR1 said:


> I thought all chefs drank Fernet?


Nope thats bottles of Marsala on a rough night. :happy222:


----------



## MontezumaBoy

+1 RIP ... a bit numb from the news ...


----------



## 2010ZR1

2006 Ghost Block Cabernet.



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## menzaremba

I'm not sure yet, but it's going to be very strong.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Have you guys seen this whisky. Hard to describe but is an American bourbon style whisky brewed like a Scotch single malt. Lovely stuff


----------



## deltaplex

Now that looks intriguing, I wonder if they have a distributor in IL...


----------



## alterwisser

EH Taylor Kentucky Bourbon


----------



## DamageInc

A good friend gave me a bottle of Omnipollo Mazarin for my birthday along with some other nice stuff. Enjoying this one now.


----------



## dmccurtis

Okunomatsu Sakura Daiginjo.


----------



## Droahrig3

The usual Wild turkey.. Great topic


----------



## ShaggySean

Basil Hayden maple cinnamon sour


----------



## alterwisser

ShaggySean said:


> Basil Hayden maple cinnamon sour



I got some Basil left... Care to share the recipe?


----------



## Smurfmacaw

alterwisser said:


> I got some Basil left... Care to share the recipe?


Basil Hayden is a brand of bourbon.


----------



## mr drinky

2011 Medalla Real Gran Reserva Santa Rita Carmanere sitting in a hotel room in Guatemala watching the Vikings beat the Packers. That bottle went down well.

k.


----------



## ecchef

mr drinky said:


> 2011 Medalla Real Gran Reserva Santa Rita Carmanere sitting in a hotel room in Guatemala watching the Vikings beat the Packers. That bottle went down well.
> 
> k.



Karring, the first thing that came to my mind reading this was Warren Zevon's "Lawyers, Guns and Money". :biggrin:


----------



## ecchef

Oh...and this for tonight:


----------



## mr drinky

ecchef said:


> Karring, the first thing that came to my mind reading this was Warren Zevon's "Lawyers, Guns and Money". :biggrin:



At least it wasn't Warren the Headless Thompson Gunner that came to mind. (I love Warren Zevon btw.)

k.


----------



## Chuckles

A little worse for wear this morning. Got into this stuff watching the Vikings beat the Packers last night.

Is it easy to watch American football in Guatemala?


----------



## ShaggySean

1 1/2 Oz basil Hayden bourbon, 1 Oz lemon juice, 2 tsp maple syrup, 1 egg white, cinnamon. All in shaker, cinnamon in the foam.


----------



## Chuckles

I'm gonna try that tonight. I love putting the yolks into pasta dough and making cocktails with the whites to drink while I'm rolling it out. Thanks


----------



## alterwisser

ShaggySean said:


> 1 1/2 Oz basil Hayden bourbon, 1 Oz lemon juice, 2 tsp maple syrup, 1 egg white, cinnamon. All in shaker, cinnamon in the foam.



thanks. Sounds good!


----------



## ShaggySean

It's pretty tasty enjoy


----------



## mr drinky

Chuckles said:


> Is it easy to watch American football in Guatemala?



The game was on in my hotel room, so nope. I did have to dodge the Spanish commentary a bit, but it was ok. I just had to sit my azz on a bed and uncork some wine. Btw, I might have an extra ticket to the Vikes game next week....just saying. I'll know in a day or two. 

k.


----------



## malexthekid

My cooking ingredient/accompaniment with dinner.


----------



## panda

This stuff is delicious, actually tastes American.


----------



## dmccurtis

Fernet Branca.


----------



## Gark

ShaggySean said:


> 1 1/2 Oz basil Hayden bourbon, 1 Oz lemon juice, 2 tsp maple syrup, 1 egg white, cinnamon. All in shaker, cinnamon in the foam.



Dang, sounds delish!


----------



## Gark

Lucky to be having some Yamazaki 18 yr old Whisky tonight!


----------



## DSChief




----------



## mr drinky

A 2016 Chateau de Boatload Villages. That just means a lot of wine btw.

k.


----------



## DSChief

Old Pulteney 17 yo.


----------



## Matus

Well not tonight (it was 2 pm and I was a bit cold after walk in wet winter), so I had a shot of Slovakian TatraTea (there are many, this particular one is 62% with some berries extract added to hide the alcohol), I barely managed to finish the lunch


----------



## ecchef

Matus, I had to look that one up. Gotta find me some of that stuff.

Well, the Nikka is history, but fortunately I came across some Aberlour White Oak 2003 . Quite tasty!


----------



## Matus

ecchef said:


> Matus, I had to look that one up. Gotta find me some of that stuff.



Should I get you a bottle when I will be going home to Slovakia next time? It will be in few months time though. However there is also something else you should try - Slivovica. A destiallate made purely from plums. Most people who drink it do they own (and have it destilled by official destilleries, or do it at home what is forbidden). But there is one that one can buy in a shop and is actually very good (it is the 'real stuff', not potato alcohol with aroma):


----------



## erikz

Well... anything of my whisky list:

https://www.whiskybase.com/profile/erikz/lists

I recently bought a few at auction again, and hosted a few tastings for which I bought bottles.


----------



## ChefJimbo

https://www.monkeyshoulder.com/

Had a friend ask me out for a drink, and he bought me one neat, I followed with one on the rocks. It was actually quite tasty.


----------



## sergeysus

Tonight is a short glass Bunnahabhain 18


----------



## erikz

I had some Laphroaig 15yo 200th anniversary edition last night:


----------



## Adirondack

Foggy Ridge Cider made from apples grown in the VA mountains at 3000'. A nice, light cider, fairly dry. 7% ABV.


----------



## dmccurtis

Rodenbach Vintage 2013.


----------



## jacko9

Jon - I left beer behind after I left Germany but, in Ca I love Navarro wines ;-)


----------



## ecchef

My best bottle of red in honor of Danny.


----------



## JohnnyChance

My previous last post in this thread was 8-27-14, which I apologize for.

Creature Comforts Tropicalia and Old Taylor Bottled in Bond Bourbon, Distilled Fall 1972, Bottled Spring 1981.


----------



## DeepCSweede

ecchef said:


> My best bottle of red in honor of Danny.



I had a 2004 Silver Oak in honor of Danny too. Rest in Peace my friend!


----------



## 2010ZR1

2007 Napa. Valley Rubicon tonight.


----------



## Bill13

2010ZR1 said:


> 2007 Napa. Valley Rubicon tonight.



Great wine and a great year.

We had a Turley Old Vines from 2013.


----------



## preizzo

Contratto 
In canelli, near alba, Piemonte,Italy there is an old cantina call contratto. 
They produce the best spumante in Italy and the best vermouth. 
Nice drink perfect &#128076; for every occasion &#128512;


----------



## Neens

I decided my first addition to this thread was going to be a good one. I poured a few drama of the Lagavulin Feis Ile 2013. By far my favorite Lagavulin offering.


----------



## panda

kim crawford sauvi blanc and coppola votre sante pinot noir, my new go to wines, theyre delicious and readily available at local grocery store.


----------



## drawman623

Pappy Van Winkle 20...after unplugging all devices that ring, buzz or vibrate.


----------



## alterwisser

drawman623 said:


> Pappy Van Winkle 20...after unplugging all devices that ring, buzz or vibrate.



Damn, that's a Unicorn right there!


----------



## drawman623

alterwisser said:


> Damn, that's a Unicorn right there!



And worthy of its rarity. I bought my bottle from an honorable dealer (Joyals of West Warwick). No price gauging. 
I rather wish I could share a nose of this stuff with those able to appreciate it... the experience is special. Smooth with slight notes of vanilla.

If you're in RI, bring your knife roll. I've got glasses.


----------



## mr drinky

I had 9 different wines from Teutonic Wine Company (Portland OR) during a tasting. Good stuff. And then I had a bunch of some other wine and stayed up really late.

k.


----------



## apicius9

Rogue Dead Guy. First alcohol in weeks, had been struggling with a bronchitis and just not felt like drinking, was either working, coughing or sleeping all the time. Had to happen after moving into this godawful climate...

Stefan


----------



## alterwisser

drawman623 said:


> And worthy of its rarity. I bought my bottle from an honorable dealer (Joyals of West Warwick). No price gauging.
> I rather wish I could share a nose of this stuff with those able to appreciate it... the experience is special. Smooth with slight notes of vanilla.
> 
> If you're in RI, bring your knife roll. I've got glasses.



I'm in NJ and I don't own a knife roll. But I'd buy one and drive up for a sip of the PVW 

Colleague of mine is a Kentucky Colonel and a true Bourbon lover. I will never forget the look on his face when he tried the stuff for the first time.


----------



## jacko9

Most nights we drink wines from Navarro winery. We enjoy their Pinot Noirs, Gewuurztraimers and Pinot Gris. Tonight however going back to Tanqueray Gin and Tonic with a nice slice of lime.

Some nights I break into my Limoncello stash crafted to 90 proof made with lemons from our back yard - sip carefully or watch your step ;-)


----------



## DeepCSweede

Stefan - I hear ya - I had a stomach bug most the week.

Tonight - two rounds of Brandy on the rocks then switched to a 2005 Roberts and Rogers 2005 Cab. Has to breathe for at least two hours before it starts to get some legs.

First time I've had ribeye steak, mashed potatoes and mushroom medley standing up and just taking bites / slices. Now I'm sitting and enjoying my wine.


----------



## DamageInc

It's been a good evening so far.


----------



## Cheeks1989

Nice did you drink it out of the can?


----------



## DamageInc

It says to do so on the tin, so that's what I did.


----------



## Cheeks1989

Yeah same it screws with me.


----------



## alterwisser

DamageInc said:


> It says to do so on the tin, so that's what I did.



Really? That's weird. I'm a fan of drinking straight from bottle/can, but even a simple lager tastes different and more nuanced when drinking from a proper glass.

In the summer, outside I'd still drink it straight from the bottle, but especially styles like IPA's I only drink out of glasses now... 

Guess I'm a Nerd lol


----------



## DamageInc

It's kind of a strange feeling when you have a cabinet full of Riedel, Orrefors, Arnolfo di Cambio, etc. to be drinking such a beer out of the can. But it works. Of course it works.



alterwisser said:


> Really? That's weird. I'm a fan of drinking straight from bottle/can, but even a simple lager tastes different and more nuanced when drinking from a proper glass.
> 
> In the summer, outside I'd still drink it straight from the bottle, but especially styles like IPA's I only drink out of glasses now...
> 
> Guess I'm a Nerd lol



I usually drink everything out the appropriate glass, but in this case, I was told by both the can and the seller to not do as usual.


----------



## alterwisser

DamageInc said:


> It's kind of a strange feeling when you have a cabinet full of Riedel, Orrefors, Arnolfo di Cambio, etc. to be drinking such a beer out of the can. But it works. Of course it works.
> 
> 
> 
> I usually drink everything out the appropriate glass, but in this case, I was told by both the can and the seller to not do as usual.



Yeah, I recently bought Riedel IPA glasses. I think they do make a difference. Or I'm just a sucker buying into the Marketing messages...


----------



## alterwisser

I stocked up on Firestone Wookey Jack, unfiltered black rye IPA. Or maybe a Bourbon, EH Taylor or Blantons...


----------



## Neens

drawman623 said:


> And worthy of its rarity. I bought my bottle from an honorable dealer (Joyals of West Warwick). No price gauging.
> I rather wish I could share a nose of this stuff with those able to appreciate it... the experience is special. Smooth with slight notes of vanilla.
> 
> If you're in RI, bring your knife roll. I've got glasses.


So few bottles of the 20 came to CT this year they all went to bars. I had to settle for the 15.


----------



## alterwisser

Neens said:


> So few bottles of the 20 came to CT this year they all went to bars. I had to settle for the 15.



I'd take the 15 [emoji6]


----------



## DSChief

had an enjoyable generous pour of BenRiach 12yo. Horizons, on the back Deck blue skies & 85 Degrees.
Actually had to run the central Air for a couple of hrs. A/C in February and the Republicans swear that there's no such thing as global Warming


----------



## alterwisser

Carton Boat Beer, small NJ brewery mostly selling their Beer in legs (to distributors/restaurants LOL), was lucky to score 2 Fourpacks yesterday. The liquor store doesn't sell more per customer.


----------



## brianh

Currently at Brix City Brewery in NJ enjoying their barleywine, filled up a growler of Belgian dubbel for the wife.


----------



## brianh

alterwisser said:


> Carton Boat Beer, small NJ brewery mostly selling their Beer in legs (to distributors/restaurants LOL), was lucky to score 2 Fourpacks yesterday. The liquor store doesn't sell more per customer.



Brix should be a stone's throw from you...


----------



## Bill13

brianh said:


> Currently at Brix City Brewery in NJ enjoying their barleywine, filled up a growler of Belgian dubbel for the wife.



Now that's a wife I could get along with. Love it when my wife gets a black imperial stout out - for herself!


----------



## brianh

Haha! She doesn't do hoppy but loves strong Belgians and wheat. I'm all about the cascade hops.


----------



## alterwisser

brianh said:


> Brix should be a stone's throw from you...



Gotta check it out, I'm in Hoboken...


----------



## boomchakabowwow

have some Ballast Point Sculpin, cold and ready.

sadly, that's about all that's in my fridge.


----------



## brianh

alterwisser said:


> Gotta check it out, I'm in Hoboken...



Little farther away than I guessed but a great brewery run by couple of great guys. I work a couple hundred feet away so it's, uh, rather convenient for me.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

brianh said:


> Currently at Brix City Brewery in NJ enjoying their barleywine, filled up a growler of Belgian dubbel for the wife.



American barleywine is my favorite style followed closely by imperial stout.


----------



## alterwisser

brianh said:


> Little farther away than I guessed but a great brewery run by couple of great guys. I work a couple hundred feet away so it's, uh, rather convenient for me.



Not too bad, I never heard of it, so I'm gonna stop by for sure. I work in Fair Lawn, so I can easily take a slight detour on way home from work


----------



## brianh

Not at all! Little farther than my 2 minute walk, but worth the trip! Lemme know if you ever plan to stop by


----------



## brianh

Smurfmacaw said:


> American barleywine is my favorite style followed closely by imperial stout.



I'll never turn down a barleywine, especially when it was made in the same room.


----------



## nwdel

Had a passion fruit hard cider last night from Portland Cider Co. Tangy, fruity and worth a try.


----------



## alterwisser

Healthy dose of Cough Syrup. Haven't made up my mind yet which one... I have a vintage here, but might go get a deluxe version from my trusted dealer around the corner...


----------



## panda

sobieski vodka and tangerine red bull
this is the best tasting vodka but is priced like the dirty stuff, double win!


----------



## ecchef

alterwisser said:


> Gotta check it out, I'm in Hoboken...



Really? I used to live at 3rd & Grand. Kinda miss the old place. Lot of family history there.

Back on track, tonight's selections will be Nikka Coffey Grain & New Belgium Fat Tire Amber Ale.


----------



## DamageInc

I like root beer. Nearly as much as real craft beer. Sadly, I can't get good root beer in Denmark. I brought home eight bottles of this root beer in my suitcase last March, coming home from visiting San Diego.

I opened the last one this fine late afternoon.


----------



## alterwisser

ecchef said:


> Really? I used to live at 3rd & Grand. Kinda miss the old place. Lot of family history there.



Just seeing that now. Not sure when you moved, it's rapidly becoming a very posh NYC suburb. Still plenty of party life in the downtown area though.

I think Jersey City is much more interesting now, much more diverse. We moved to Boken in 2012, from Berlin. Wanted to live as close to the city as possible. Living IN the city would've been the best, but unfortunately a nightmare when you and your wife work in the middle of nowhere Jersey. We already spend 4 hours combined in the car each day... ok when it's just you, but not ideal with a little one. Guess we'll move eventually [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## alterwisser

Carton Boat Beer and maybe a chaser of EH Taylor Bourbon...


----------



## panda

h.weinhard's root beer is really good, but a bit sweet for me. hank's used to be good years ago but theyve changed their recipe and it's crap now. i enjoy dr brown's root beer from time to time. i'd like to try abita's version but haven't found it anywhere yet.


----------



## mr drinky

Holy F. 

k.


----------



## ecchef

alterwisser said:


> Just seeing that now. Not sure when you moved, it's rapidly becoming a very posh NYC suburb. Still plenty of party life in the downtown area though.
> 
> I think Jersey City is much more interesting now, much more diverse. We moved to Boken in 2012, from Berlin. Wanted to live as close to the city as possible. Living IN the city would've been the best, but unfortunately a nightmare when you and your wife work in the middle of nowhere Jersey. We already spend 4 hours combined in the car each day... ok when it's just you, but not ideal with a little one. Guess we'll move eventually [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]



Moved to Maplewood in 2009. Are you leaving town for St Patty's day? :scared4:


----------



## Von blewitt

Cans of Melbourne bitter in the Genoa Hotel this arvo, Genoa is the true definition of a ghost town, 2 cafes (both closed) a post office (closed) and the Pub which looks like it hasn't changed in 50 years.



[/URL][/IMG]
Dinner in the Mallacoota hotel... Slightly more modern


----------



## panda

picked up a sixer of 'not your father's root beer'. it was expensive as ****, but damn is it delicious!!


----------



## bkultra

panda said:


> picked up a sixer of 'not your father's root beer'. it was expensive as ****, but damn is it delicious!!



That's local to me, we even get a 25% ABV version on tap. The bottled version is 6% and standard tap version is 10%. I have roughly 6 cases of the stuff in the basement, but have not touched it in awhile.

Drinking Zombie Dust myself, also local


----------



## panda

That sounds awesome, but all I drink when I'm in Chicago is goose island sofie&Matilda


----------



## bkultra

Revolution and lagunitas are definitely worth the vist next time your in town. In fact I'm getting married at revolution next year.


----------



## strumke

My last Nugget Nectar... lost this one in the back of the beer fridge.

Still tastes awesome


----------



## panda

I like lagunitas, haven't tried revolution.


----------



## mille162

It's nice to have successful friends...

to warm up before dinner:





and just because it's fun to compare, lol





The 23 yo has got to be one of the smoothest things I've ever tasted. I'm more of a tequila fan (about 80 bottles at home), but if I had a bottle of this on my shelf, it wouldn't be there long!
Some of the online reviews said it's definitely worth ordering a glass if you're ever lucky enough to be at a bar that has it, and I can't agree more (although I'm not sure how you can stop at just one glass).


----------



## alterwisser

Visiting the folks in Germany. So it's been a steady diet of Bosch Braunbier (brown beer), one of the few local microbrews (it's an old recipe apparently) you can get here, so much is just mass produced Pilsener style crap. So sad in a country with a brewing tradition like this. Also some local Riesling and quite a bit of Tresterbrand (basically German Grappa).... Suffice to say: I'm pretty hungover these days lol


----------



## panda

Forty creek barrel select Canadian whisky. Tasty and inexpensive stuff.


----------



## jacko9

Navarro Pinot Blanc (from Andersen Valley California) chilled.


----------



## panda

I picked up a pinot blanc tonight also, one from Oregon.


----------



## malexthekid

Had a few nice bottles of red last night.

McKellar Ridge 2013 Pinot Noir (Canberra Region, Aus)
Pfeiffer 2013 Merlot (Rutherglen, Vic, Aus)
Lou Miranda Golden Lion 2012 Shiraz (Barossa, SA, Aus)


----------



## Chuckles

Big craving out of nowhere for Highlige tonight. Takes me back and goes down easy. Plus some Eagle Rare for good measure. 

Stumbled on a season of Louie I haven't seen. Everybody else asleep. Good end to what was a sh!tty day.


----------



## malexthekid

Chuckles said:


> Big craving out of nowhere for Highlige tonight. Takes me back and goes down easy. Plus some Eagle Rare for good measure.
> 
> Stumbled on a season of Louie I haven't seen. Everybody else asleep. Good end to what was a sh!tty day.



Hope it wasn't anything too bad to make it a ****** day.


----------



## RubbishCook

I'm having some of this: 




1934 Cognac...tastes like strawberries


----------



## panda

Thanks to bkultra, I wanted to experience high alcohol root beer so I mixed not your fathers root beer with my favorite vodka(sobieski) and it is now my new favorite cocktail. I'm not much of a mixed drink fan, but this combo rocks! Its especially good while smoking a cigarette.


----------



## bkultra

I do what I can at its amazing how good the combination is.


----------



## panda

went in for another bottle of a new wine i discovered (because it was awesome), instead walked out with the best booze run of my life!!






JackFreakin'Pot!


----------



## apicius9

Rogue Dead Guy which is almost a bit macabre because I found out an old friend passed away over the weekend. Toasting to good memories. 

Stefan


----------



## Timthebeaver

Lagavulin 8 year old (distillery bottling)


----------



## DamageInc

Timthebeaver said:


> Lagavulin 8 year old (distillery bottling)



Is it any good?


----------



## DamageInc

Opened up another Westvleteren XII to celebrate my first sous vide steak. Feels good.


----------



## Zweber12

Nice! Almost have to ask how you got it! Only seen this beer once in a bar in Amsterdam, the bar tender had driven to Belgium to pick up a case. Bottles were 12 euro a piece.



DamageInc said:


> Opened up another Westvleteren XII to celebrate my first sous vide steak. Feels good.


----------



## DamageInc

Zweber12 said:


> Nice! Almost have to ask how you got it! Only seen this beer once in a bar in Amsterdam, the bar tender had driven to Belgium to pick up a case. Bottles were 12 euro a piece.



Mikkeller & Friends Bottleshop in Copenhagen had it a while back. Bought ten bottles. Prices were around 20 euro per I think. Strangely, I also saw two bottles in a supermarket in Køge once. Not some crazy elitist snobby supermarket, but just like a regular place selling potatoes and mince meat. Guess the guy they had working the beer and wine section had some crazy connections because they also had vintage Krug and some Pingus wine. Kinda weird seeing a two grand bottle of red wine and then turning 180 degrees and spotting laundry detergent on sale for half price.


----------



## Bill13

This beer:View attachment 31426


----------



## Bill13

Well, I did have two of them:doublethumbsup:


----------



## TheDispossessed

FOUNDERS KBS.
Damn. Best imperial stout i've had and i've tasted a lot that were wayyyyyy more expensive than $6/12oz bottle


----------



## DamageInc

I've wanted to try the KBS for a long time, but it's impossible to get in Denmark.

The best imperial stout I've had is Sort Mælk by To Øl. Still got some three year old bottles in the cellar.

ONLY 6 BUCKS FOR A KBS?! That's crazy cheap. I've had imperial stouts that were 25 bucks for 25cl. Great stuff but at that price it's hard to justify.


----------



## bkultra

I have a few KBS in my cellar. Not my favorite imperial stout, but near the top of the list. It's even better aged for 2 years.


----------



## TheDispossessed

You're envy got me down to the corner store and i cleared em out!








DamageInc said:


> I've wanted to try the KBS for a long time, but it's impossible to get in Denmark.
> 
> The best imperial stout I've had is Sort Mælk by To Øl. Still got some three year old bottles in the cellar.
> 
> ONLY 6 BUCKS FOR A KBS?! That's crazy cheap. I've had imperial stouts that were 25 bucks for 25cl. Great stuff but at that price it's hard to justify.


----------



## malexthekid

Looking forward to a nice scotch (Chivas 18yr) or Jim Beam single batch tonight.

And nice glass or 3 or Campbell'd of Rutherglen Classic Topaque.


----------



## rami_m

I grabbed some Japanese whiskey when I went last year. I am trying to stretch the bottle till my next trip. Unsuccessfully, can't find any here in oz .


----------



## malexthekid

There is a place in Melbourne that specialises in whiskey which has an online store. Can't remember the name but a quick google gave me a place called The Oak Barrel that has a good selection of japanese whiskey available.

Don't know if you were after a specific one.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Brunch Weasel.....


----------



## rami_m

malexthekid said:


> There is a place in Melbourne that specialises in whiskey which has an online store. Can't remember the name but a quick google gave me a place called The Oak Barrel that has a good selection of japanese whiskey available.
> 
> Don't know if you were after a specific one.



Thanks mate. Had a look, but couldn't find what I was looking for. I would pass by and grab one of the cheaper ones next time I am in the city thou


----------



## rhymeswithoranj

rami_m said:


> Thanks mate. Had a look, but couldn't find what I was looking for. I would pass by and grab one of the cheaper ones next time I am in the city thou



If you're a fan of Japanese whiskey, check out the Nikka From The Barrel. You can get it from Dan's. It's simply astonishing.


----------



## rami_m

rhymeswithoranj said:


> If you're a fan of Japanese whiskey, check out the Nikka From The Barrel. You can get it from Dan's. It's simply astonishing.



Thanks for that. I will order one. Sound about right for my price point.


----------



## Chuckles

What didn't I drink today. Bloody Mary, white wine, red wine, sparkling, whiskey, vodka, gin, nice beer, cheap beer, etc.. 

Great Chicago Punk. Gonna hurt like hell in the morning.


----------



## ecchef

Nuthin' special. Orion Draft.


----------



## Timthebeaver

Lagavulin 8 year old (OB)

A welcome release in an era where largely mediocre NAS young Islays are commonplace (with notable exceptions). Comments along the lines of a sharper, smokier, more distillate driven Lagavulin at the expense of the richness of the 16 y/o are not too far wrong. Not as bombastic as the equally excellent 12 y/o however.

If you like young Islays, it's a no brainer.


----------



## Bill13

panda said:


> went in for another bottle of a new wine i discovered (because it was awesome), instead walked out with the best booze run of my life!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackFreakin'Pot!



Mmmm Whistle Pig! What was the wine you meant to get? Didn't recognize the beers at first, having looked them up I can say nice score on the Matilda, it's sold out at the brewery.


----------



## panda

The wine in the picture is what I went for. It's a very dry crisp french sauvignon blanc with good body and long finish. Amazing stuff. The sofie I like more than anything, but the Matilda I can't pass up either when available.


----------



## Bill13

Missed that! I almost never think of white wine as something worth making a special trip for, I need to work on that with summer coming up. I will see if the local wine store has it.


----------



## panda

i also really like domaine fournier sancerre les belles vignes that i had at a restaurant few months back, but i can't seem to find it at any of the stores down here. might have to order online.


----------



## panda

korean rice beer - makgeolli

drinking out of a bowl and refilling with a wooden ladle is pretty great!!


----------



## alterwisser

Swedish IPA... What you drink when you're in Sweden, I guess [emoji6]


----------



## malexthekid

Bill13 said:


> Missed that! I almost never think of white wine as something worth making a special trip for, I need to work on that with summer coming up. I will see if the local wine store has it.



One of my old bosses uses to say "white wine, it's what you reach for when you need a glass of water".

Don't know what availability is like in the states but if you want a good summer drink find a nice sparkling shiraz or pinot noir (red). Nothing more refreshing on a hot summers day than one of them straight from the fridge.


----------



## Dardeau

I just saw what the average high temperature in Canberra is. There is a reason that in South FL panda is buying white wine. No one in their right mind drinks red wine after April in the Deep South. The high in New Orleans was almost 80 today and it was cloudy!

I also often find that whites have a better price:quality relationship. There are plenty that have as much character as some of the reds, they just aren't as aggressive.


----------



## malexthekid

Live in Canberra grew up in Brisbane (30 to 35 with 90% humidity all summer).

And canberra only typically has a short summer but those few weeks are hell (35 C + most days).

Also said sparkling red so its chilled. And if be too hot for ref wine with dinner that is why beer was invented &#128521;


----------



## malexthekid

And i will happily say in regards to price we are spoilt for choice for good reasonably priced reds here.

Nothing against whites really just not my thing. I'll drink them but they don't get me interested like reds. (Probably explains the fee hundred bottles i have sitting away aging)


----------



## panda

i actually prefer white over reds believe it or not.


----------



## fujiyama

I don't like red wine.. but sparkling shiraz.. I'll have to try this! After all, I love champagne, it's got to be similar! 

I enjoy a cold glass of white.


----------



## DamageInc

Karma Cola.

It's kinda alright.


----------



## ShaggySean

Lagunitas maximus double ipa. Unfortunately one of the worst crafted beers I've ever tired. Can't think of anything redeeming about this beer


----------



## Timthebeaver

Glen Keith 1992 (21 y/o, refill hogshead).


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

I got into beer trading on Reddit last December, which has been a fun if expensive habit! Couple of boxes waiting on my doorstep tonight. Currently working on Tropicalia and Cosmik Debris IPAs from Create Comforts Brewing in Athens, GA.


----------



## dmccurtis

Amaro Nonino and Damblat 10 year old Armagnac.


----------



## sachem allison

This just happened. My very own bottling. 100% cane spirits, Chile pepper liqeuor. 80 proof and oh so delicious.


----------



## ecchef

Son.....that looks mighty dangerous! :viking:


----------



## rami_m

sachem allison said:


> This just happened. My very own bottling. 100% cane spirits, Chile pepper liqeuor. 80 proof and oh so delicious.




Never heard of it, 
where can i get some?


----------



## sachem allison

Never heard of it because it isn't on the market yet. Only 440 bottles world wide and I just bottled it. As of later this week it will be available only in NYC at select venues and in two weeks it will be available at the ECG.


----------



## sachem allison

Nope, smooth as silk with a touch of heat. A little sweet and a little burn.


----------



## sachem allison

Oh yeah, gotta tell Marko. He loves this stuff


----------



## ecchef

Will you ship to Japan?


----------



## DeepCSweede

I see a KKF pass around Son. You can start it with me and I will make sure the empty bottle gets back to you when it's done.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Spicy hooch as Mrmnms calls it. Was a nice finish to the evening Son


----------



## ecchef

Enjoying some Juleps on the verandah with my loyal four-legged companion. 
Bulleit rye, mint from the garden and Okinawa black sugar. To paraphrase Mr. Tarantino; "That _is_ a tasty beverage!"
Consequently, I will recuse myself from Moderator duties this evening.


----------



## Elfen23

sachem allison said:


> This just happened. My very own bottling. 100% cane spirits, Chile pepper liqeuor. 80 proof and oh so delicious.



NEED!!! 

There simply MUST be a way for a gal in Little Rock to obtain a bottle?!?!


----------



## Timthebeaver

Laphroaig 10. Very decent batch, much better than my previous bottle.


----------



## rami_m

Nikka from the barrel. Thanks for the recommendation. You guys know how to live.


----------



## malexthekid

rami_m said:


> Nikka from the barrel. Thanks for the recommendation. You guys know how to live.



Sounds delicious &#128512;. The last few nights i have been working my way through a bottle of Campbells of Rutherglen The Empire (fortified shiraz). The temperature is dropping down here so its becoming perfect fortified weather.


----------



## scotchef38

Valdespino Pedro Ximenez.


----------



## chefcomesback

scotchef38 said:


> Valdespino Pedro Ximenez.



Good one Alan


----------



## DamageInc

I was about to pour a lambic but while rinsing my Reidel Vinum Pinot I broke it and cut my left index finger to the bone right behind the nail. Blood loss will have me staying sober tonight....


----------



## apicius9

Love the Riedel glasses, but they are annoyingly delicate...

Not sure what I will drink tonight, but pretty sure I should not have had that cheap vodka last night.

Stefan


----------



## daveb

DamageInc said:


> I was about to pour a lambic but while rinsing my Reidel Vinum Pinot I broke it and cut my left index finger to the bone right behind the nail. Blood loss will have me staying sober tonight....



You going to let the glass win???

Lambic shooters all around!


----------



## jacko9

daveb said:


> You going to let the glass win???
> 
> Lambic shooters all around!



Unless your driving to the emergency room - shots all around ;-)

Navarro Pinot Blanc tonight.


----------



## ShaggySean

66 gilead crimson rye


----------



## DamageInc

I let the glass win. My finger is more messed up than expected. Might need stitches. I'll have the lambic at a later date.


----------



## DSChief

yesterday a 18 yo. Stronachie, Today, most likely a Hazelburn 12


----------



## Bill13

DamageInc said:


> I was about to pour a lambic but while rinsing my Reidel Vinum Pinot I broke it and cut my left index finger to the bone right behind the nail. Blood loss will have me staying sober tonight....



Don't you know blood loss means you can drink less, you could of been the "cheap date".


----------



## panda

korean beer


----------



## jacko9

DamageInc said:


> I let the glass win. My finger is more messed up than expected. Might need stitches. I'll have the lambic at a later date.



Good call - last time I let it go for 2 days because of the Christmas Holiday and now I have nerve damage to recoup from.

Have a lambic when you get home!


----------



## apicius9

Hope your finger heals up! Nothing exciting here, a shot of Stoli before bed. Finally moving completely int the new place tomorrow, then I have to start stocking up the bar... The friend I had been staying with has approx 100 bottles of wine in the basement, many from the 90s, probably half of them dead by now. But I offered to help sorting through them. This should be an interesting experience. I will report here if it comes to that...

Stefan


----------



## ecchef

A Bulleit Rye mint julep...without the mint, without the simple syrup, and without the silver cup. (Props to Aretha Franklin.)

Stefan, please post your cellar notes.


----------



## Kingkor

A grappa from a great israeli maker called joov juilius, makes some great drinks in small batches, some really interseting things. Jullius distilerry


----------



## panda

it's getting really hot down here so time for summery drinks!!




fruity beers, dry crisp white wine, gin n tonics

not in the photo but my go to summer cocktail is a puerto rican screwdriver. donQ silver w/ fresh squeezed florida oranges.


----------



## daveb

Beef and Tonic w Orange slice. Couple of these and you'll hope it's warm again 2morrow.


----------



## panda

i have plymouth gin at the moment, normally get hendricks. been wanting to try bluecoat but havent been able to find it. also curious about rye based gins (smooth ambler & st george's)


----------



## chinacats

I'm a Beefeater guy myself, but recently been drinking Martin Milner and find it quite delicious. Plymouth is alright too.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Decided to have something a little different. Probably one of the more "In your face" Pinot's I've had. Was our 16th anniversary so a 16 yo wine seemed appropriate. This one has aged really well.


----------



## JohnyChai

Ballast Point Commodore Stout...


----------



## brainsausage

Beer/tequila


----------



## Godslayer

Don de Dieu by Unibroue. An amazing beer very similar albiet milder than their famous brew le fin de monde. Grabbed a taster pack from them yesterday, always impressive stuff, probably the best canadian beer around.


----------



## apicius9

Dogfish Head 60 minute IPA, a few of them... Very nice beer.

Stefan


----------



## ecchef

G&T as well. Found a bottle of The Botanist at the local. Going to crack it tonight.

On second thought...maybe a Gimlet variation using shiquasa juice.


----------



## Zweber12

panda said:


> korean beer



Love Hite and Cass with a nice Korean BBQ; good choice!


----------



## malexthekid

Had a nice glass of Jack Daniels single Barrell.

Also a nip of Four Pillars Barrel Aged Gin


----------



## joshsy81

Elijah Craig Kentucky Straight Bourbon


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## JohnyChai

Jackrabbit Brewing Company Pub Ale


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

"Keen Observation" from The Rare Barrel (golden sour beer aged in oak barrels with apricots).


----------



## JohnyChai

Johnny.B.Good said:


> "Keen Observation" from The Rare Barrel (golden sour beer aged in oak barrels with apricots).




Sounds real good!

Jack Rabbit Brewing Company Double Ipa...A notch above your average.


----------



## Kreydor

It was a hot humid day in Georgia so I'm cooling off this evening with a refreshing Fitzgerald.


----------



## ecchef

Patron margaritas with my Better Half tonight.
It's been in the 90s with 80+% humidity. I reckon summer's here. Time to put the scotch away.


----------



## apicius9

Strange stuff: Kona Brewery Lemongrass Luau - local shop had a Kona Brewery Promotion today that I missed, but their beers were on sale and for sentimental reasons I had to get a few. This one has lemongrass and ginger in it. Very strange if you think of it as a beer, but a refreshing summer beverage otherwise. That said, their Castaway IPA is still my favorite. 

Same is true for the other beer I had tonight: Conshohocken Brewing Company Blood Money - Blood Orange IPA. Never thought I would like that but it is a nice and refreshing local brew, they had problems keeping up with the demand because other people seem to like it also.

Stefan


----------



## ecchef

I could use a couple of Longboards right now. 115F in the kitchen today.
Actually, with all the brouhaha going on over in vendor land I have developed a sudden craving for White Russians.


----------



## malexthekid

Opppsite problem here. Couple of nips of Cofields Rutherglen Muscat to warm me up after watching some Rugby in 1C (33F for those of you across the pond)


----------



## zetieum

Champagne! France just made it to the Finale of the European soccer cup.


----------



## alterwisser

zetieum said:


> Champagne! France just made it to the Finale of the European soccer cup.



Like you need a reason to drink Champagne [emoji6]


----------



## Chef Doom

I'm cutting back on the sours and ciders and diving back into my original love, SAKE! On the lookout for Junmai Daiginjos. Pure, light, and delicate. Stay tuned for tomorrows sake bomb.


----------



## brainsausage

Chef Doom said:


> I'm cutting back on the sours and ciders and diving back into my original love, SAKE! On the lookout for Junmai Daiginjos. Pure, light, and delicate. Stay tuned for tomorrows sake bomb.



Those are some of my preferences regarding sake as well. Hmmmm... Are you a Run The Jewels fan by chance?


----------



## panda

i like crappy sake served hot, dropped into a glass of kirin


----------



## dmccurtis

Ayinger Weizenbock.


----------



## PieMan

Edinburgh Gin, Tetleys Breakfast Tea, Lemon Juice and sugar mixed together in a glass.

Tastes like arse.


----------



## fujiyama

Alexander Keith's


----------



## alterwisser

This stuff


----------



## apicius9

alterwisser said:


> This stuff View attachment 32524




No place like home... Gotta look for that one. I had a Castaway IPA from Hawaii.

Stefan


----------



## alterwisser

apicius9 said:


> No place like home... Gotta look for that one. I had a Castaway IPA from Hawaii.
> 
> Stefan



It's actually pretty darn good. Love unfiltered Helles. Had one at Munich Airport every Friday for 3 years [emoji6]


----------



## Chef Doom

brainsausage said:


> Those are some of my preferences regarding sake as well. Hmmmm... Are you a Run The Jewels fan by chance?



Finding better sake is like finding out there is more to tequila than drinking Jose Cuervo shots while playing stupid drinking games at frat parties.

As much as I enjoy Ready Set Go, I never could get into Killer Mike's style of music and album profile. So I didn't really follow his career as I should have. Don't remember hearing about Run the Jewels, or maybe I forgot on purpose, but if a fellow Doom fan recommends, I must at least give their sound a chance.

It's similar to Murs. His first few albums were terrible until he hooked up with 9th Wonder and started putting out quality material.


----------



## DamageInc

Just opened a bottle of Sort Mælk which I've been storing for roughly 3 years. No head. Very little carbonation.

Very tasty but a tad sweeter than I remember.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Got to try a few of these we have one place that has a large beer selection by the bottle. Have found some good brews that way see if they have the 1516 or the barrel aged Sort Maelk


----------



## alterwisser

keithsaltydog said:


> Got to try a few of these we have one place that has a large beer selection by the bottle. Have found some good brews that way see if they have the 1516 or the barrel aged Sort Maelk



They sold the 1516 at a fairly small liquor store next to my house, I was surprised. If I want some unusal stuff I go to a place that has over 1500 different brews. I wonder how old some of the more obscure ones are, there's definitely dust on some LOL


----------



## zetieum

Red wine: Vacqueyras 2009 Château Raspail.


----------



## nianton

Jungle Juice AKA Kray, from the jungles of Indonesia


----------



## apicius9

Luke warm, stale Ruffino Chianti in my neighborhood Italian place were the decor - and the grated Parmesan - is unchanged from the sixties... I gotta get out more. 

Stefan


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## alterwisser

H2O


----------



## zetieum

Red wine from Burgundy. Alex-Corton 2001. Awesome.


----------



## benichka

zetieum said:


> Red wine from Burgundy. Alex-Corton 2001. Awesome.



You probably mean Aloxe-Corton :biggrin:
As a native from Burgundy, I can say it's an excellent choice!

By the way, here's my mug at work


----------



## DSChief

Yesterday a bit of Glencadam


----------



## zetieum

benichka said:


> You probably mean Aloxe-Corton :biggrin:
> As a native from Burgundy, I can say it's an excellent choice!
> 
> By the way, here's my mug at work
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]



Oui évidemment, but the auto-correct killed it. Wines from Bourgogne are my favourite ones: not too much wood, pierre-a-fusil. I love the Irancy, in a lighter touch. Unfortunately, since I live in Germany, it is hard/expensive to refurbish my cellar. Each time I go to France, I come back with a box. But I miss my going around from a wine maker to another.

EDIT: fantastic mug


----------



## alterwisser

a couple of these... Interesting concept, four different hop types, to isolate and taste the characteristics of different hops... Only had one so far. Aiming to drink one of each tonight [emoji51]


----------



## daddy yo yo

I am in Italy right now, so I had a bottle of Pinot Grigio to go with my Spaghetti alle vongole... I really believe that simple dishes are the best!


----------



## panda

Russells reserve single barrel RYE.


----------



## ecchef

Belvedere & Sanpellegrino limonata.


----------



## Graydo77

Had a couple of these last night.
https://flic.kr/p/Lh1yP9

One of my friends is going to wait in line at treehouse to grab some Julius and Haze. We are gonna meet up later to trade some good craft beer, fun fun [emoji4]


----------



## Graydo77

Sampling some treehouse... Some quality stuff for sure.

https://flic.kr/p/KNq2qG


----------



## ShaggySean

Amsterdam brewery toronto, on, spring bock. Aged 1 year amazing love this beer. Recently found out it is going out of production for the foreseeable future. I scored the last 24, 500 ml bottles from my rep. Thank God this stuff cellars well


----------



## Neens

Tree house is my current favorite brewery but it's a drive for me. Try to get some alter ego when it's around. 

Drinking some super supernaut. New release from nebco.


----------



## Matus

Just had a large mug of a lovely white tea.


----------



## DamageInc

A glass of Pierre Ferrand Sélection des Anges.


----------



## lobby

15 hour shift later, malort and high life


----------



## JaVa

Ice cold Dr Pepper!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Neens said:


> Tree house is my current favorite brewery but it's a drive for me. Try to get some alter ego when it's around.



I love Tree House! If you ever want to trade for anything on the West Coast hit me up (I regularly trade beers with people on Reddit).


----------



## DeepCSweede

Spent last night at Surly Brewing in Minneapolis. Had a few too many full sized tasting flights - lol.

Really liked Cynic. Gonna try to get my local guy to have them order some since MN doesn't allow booze or beer to be sold on Sunday's except at restaurants- grrrr.


----------



## Neens

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I love Tree House! If you ever want to trade for anything on the West Coast hit me up (I regularly trade beers with people on Reddit).



Next time I make a run I'll bring someone to grab a few extra. Problem is they've been selling out for the day within a few hours of opening. I can only make it there Wednesday and would be right before they closed. Yesterday they only opened for like 3 and a half hours and sold out.


----------



## alterwisser

Zombie Dust oh yeah!


----------



## Keith Sinclair

San Miguel Red Horse Beer full-bodied lager.


----------



## panda

redbreast 12 cask strength 
whistlepig old world







the old world is really nice, but not worth the price increase from regular. i may try the single barrel next which is only $10 more than reg.


----------



## Wens

I really want to try the redbreast cask strength, and can't find it anywhere. 

Had a boulevardier earlier, since I'm trying to Polish off a bottle of new Holland bourbon that's Meh.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Neens said:


> Next time I make a run I'll bring someone to grab a few extra. Problem is they've been selling out for the day within a few hours of opening. I can only make it there Wednesday and would be right before they closed. Yesterday they only opened for like 3 and a half hours and sold out.



I would love it! I could send you some Russian River (fresh Pliny and a variety of sours) and/or Rare Barrel. 



alterwisser said:


> Zombie Dust oh yeah!



I have a box of Zombie Dust landing on my porch tomorrow!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Panda nice I've not seen cast strength Redbreast before. Curious to get your thoughts.


----------



## panda

Found it at Total wine. I wanna try lot 40 rye next, also Hudson rye.
Cask has deeper flavor, totally worth it.


----------



## ShaggySean

Lot 40 is pretty descent worth a try


----------



## panda

Mucho, redbreast cask has taken over my #1 spot, next level stuff, regular is too smooth but full strength it's straight up bomb. 

The old world while tastes great, it gets away from what makes the regular so enjoyable, meaning it feels a bit tame.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

panda said:


> Mucho, redbreast cask has taken over my #1 spot, next level stuff, regular is too smooth but full strength it's straight up bomb.
> 
> The old world while tastes great, it gets away from what makes the regular so enjoyable, meaning it feels a bit tame.



Glad you like it. Not too many people know about Redbreast. The ABC stores in NC only sell the 12 YO. I'm going to see if they can get me some barrel strength. Nothing worse that diluted 80 proof liquor. I try not to but anything that isn't barrel strength. 

I just picked up a new rye bourbon called Breckinridge. About 40 a fifth but really full flavor too.


----------



## panda

Try russells reserve single barrel rye

I hate abc store, when I lived in NC I always got my booze from sc


----------



## Mucho Bocho

panda said:


> Try russells reserve single barrel rye
> 
> I hate abc store, when I lived in NC I always got my booze from sc



I'm with you but it is nice that I can legally ship booze to NC. I'll give the Russells rye a go next month.


----------



## DamageInc

BrewDog Dead Pony Club


----------



## idemhj

Evil Twin Brewing: Imperial Biscotti Break


----------



## alterwisser

idemhj said:


> Evil Twin Brewing: Imperial Biscotti Break



I'm sorry, but a biscotti flavor beer just sounds plain wrong!


----------



## DamageInc

Hoppin Frog 2011 Barrel-Aged B.O.R.I.S The Crusher


----------



## idemhj

alterwisser said:


> I'm sorry, but a biscotti flavor beer just sounds plain wrong!


Agreed, and I was very sceptical. The thing is, though, it's amazing. (There's a reason why Evil Twin's beer bar in Brooklyn is the only one on the planet with a Michelin star.)


----------



## DSChief

_In lieu of current events, today will be a generous pour of Old Pulteney 17, followed by some Kilkerran 12 yo._


----------



## DamageInc

I stayed up all night with friends drinking Wild Turkey 101 watching it happen. Damn that was fun.

Wild Turkey is underrated. Flavor beyond its price.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Damage, if you like Turkey 101, see out Wild Breed turkey. Fir a bit more $ it offers real barrel flavor. One of my favorite mid priced bourbons.


----------



## panda

he means rare breed, it is strong as hell but has twice the flavor of 101. once you get used to barrel strength stuff, it's hard to go back to anything that is 'normal' strength, haha.

wild turkey used to be really popular, millenials these days have no idea. they all go for the overly sweet junk to mix in their cocktails.


----------



## DamageInc

I've had Wild Turkey Rare Breed before and while it was better, it is nearly twice the price of 101 here. Clocks in at 50-60 euros per bottle.

I don't mind paying a high price for good whiskey (several bottles of Pappy in my cabinet can attest to that fact), but I think that's too steep for a bottle of Wild Turkey. At that price level, I'd rather move across the pond get a Lagavulin 16 or Dalwhinnie 15.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Wow, just picked up a bottle for $39 on sale. It's not even close to Pappys. Hold on to those super hard to get even here in Carolina


----------



## DamageInc

I'm going to auction them off soon to pay for some more of that delicious Danish furniture. Got 5 bottles of the 20 year old and one 15 year old. Everything is going but a single of the 20.

For drinking I have six bottles of Elmer T Lee (favorite bourbon outside Pappy) stashed. That used to be 60 dollars a bottle and now it is over twice that if you can find it. Bought back when it was low and now I'm just keeping it for drinking stock.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Good tip about the Elmer T Lee. Looks to be around $113 a bottle for the Single Barrel. I can get booze shipped to NC too. I'll put it on the list.

I'll have to pay more attention to other Buffalo Trace releases


----------



## DamageInc

Buffalo Trace releases are generally of very good quality. Their Antique collection releases are fantastic, but are snatched up very very quickly. It's getting harder and harder to get really good drinking bourbon here in the EU. Pretty much the only really good barrel-proof bottle that is regularly available is Blanton's Gold. Scotch prices are also going up, so I'm stockpiling my favorite bottles like some doomsday prepper.


----------



## DSChief

DamageInc said:


> Buffalo Trace releases are generally of very good quality. Their Antique collection releases are fantastic, but are snatched up very very quickly. It's getting harder and harder to get really good drinking bourbon here in the EU. Pretty much the only really good barrel-proof bottle that is regularly available is Blanton's Gold. Scotch prices are also going up, so I'm stockpiling my favorite bottles like some doomsday prepper.



If your stock piling for the future, the Aultmore 12 & Kilkerran 12 are both pretty decent drams. The Aultmore is around 55.00 USD & Kilkerran is @ 65.00 USD
here North of the Golden Gate


I


----------



## JohnyChai

2014 Faury Saint Joseph


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Something new came to our ABC from a distillery named Copper Fox. Like a rye, sherry, smoky bourbon. Interesting


----------



## brainsausage

Tonight I'm drinking everything. I see dark times ahead.


----------



## Dinsdale

Agreed.


----------



## cheflivengood

BLEACH


----------



## panda

Cheers to that, pound sign blackout biotches!!


----------



## chinacats

I'm on my way...a little of a lot...may even try some of that bleach.


----------



## daveb

Champers :thumbup:


----------



## drawman623

Larceny... the biggest surprise in Bourbon since I tasted Pappy for the first time. No doubt old Fitzgerald kept his knives sharp too.


----------



## DeepCSweede

drawman623 said:


> Larceny... the biggest surprise in Bourbon since I tasted Pappy for the first time. No doubt old Fitzgerald kept his knives sharp too.



I love Elijah Craig, so I will definitely have to try this.


----------



## cheflivengood

drawman623 said:


> Larceny... the biggest surprise in Bourbon since I tasted Pappy for the first time. No doubt old Fitzgerald kept his knives sharp too.



Which COL. Taylor is that?


----------



## Timthebeaver

Ben Nevis 1996 refill sherry cask (19 y/o)


----------



## drawman623

cheflivengood said:


> Which COL. Taylor is that?



That is the barrel proof edition. Hard to find


----------



## cheflivengood

drawman623 said:


> That is the barrel proof edition. Hard to find



Awesome. I,ve had the small batch, and currently have the single barrel, both awesome. The single barrel has such a nice terra flavor, 100% Limestone for sure. I like to drink it when I m sharppening on natural stones, great smell paring :groucho:


----------



## DamageInc

Got some RGS lined up for Christmas and New Years. And this is just some of the beer.


----------



## Wens

I'm envious of the Cantillon and Drei Fonteinen bottles.


----------



## gaijin

Just drinkin' som Laphroaig 10. mmm smokey


----------



## DamageInc

Grandfather died, so I'm drinking some of the good stuff.


----------



## dwalker

Salute. My condolences.


----------



## Anim

I drink cold medicine today:sad0:


----------



## Nemo

Soda water.

I'm on call.


----------



## Ivang

Xocoveza


----------



## valgard

Water tonight but tomorrow I will have a go with what remains of my Santiago 12 sniff. Oh well, the 11 years is on it's way and it's even better. Im guilty of loving mellow cuban chums, it's what I grew up with.


----------



## valgard

valgard said:


> Im guilty of loving mellow *cuban chums*


:eek2: seriously, what the heck is wrong with this spelling corrector of mine... :curse:*RHUMS* got that? Ron Cubano, try changing that :curse:


----------



## JaVa

:lmao: 

"Loving mellow cuban chums"

Best thing I've heard in a long time. That's a big LOL with Coke on the computer funny stuff.
Seriously, you just made my night! Thanks!!


----------



## valgard

JaVa said:


> :lmao:
> 
> "Loving mellow cuban chums"
> 
> Best thing I've heard in a long time. That's a big LOL with Coke on the computer funny stuff.
> Seriously, you just made my night! Thanks!!



:bashhead: even I had a big laugh when I read it but alas, it was too late to change it. I'm sure others will enjoy it as well.


----------



## gaijin

Just downing an Old Fashioned. Time to get the Sous Vide started.


----------



## Benuser

A Dutch beer from the most southern part of the country: Château Neubourg by Gulpener. Gulpen is a little place at some 20km from Aachen -- or Aix-la-Chapelle. Where three languages and cultures -- Dutch, German and French meet.


----------



## Timthebeaver

Longrow 18


----------



## panda

Thought I'd try something new. Picked up michters barrel strength rye and lot 40 rye.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Just finished some lot 40. Was decent but unremarkable for the $39. Bought my first bottle of High West Prairie that's getting popped soon. Cool bottle.


----------



## panda

Mucho have you tried russells reserve single barrel rye yet? prefer that over high 
west. I'm totally hooked on high proof ryes now.


----------



## panda

just finished a glass of lot 40; it's pretty good, yeah not remarkable but quite solid and worth its asking price. it drinks more like a smooth full bodied bourbon than a rye though. i bet if it were barrel strength it would be DAMN good.


----------



## panda

moved onto the michters, now this is unapologetically a rye. it's good, but doesnt hold a candle to whistle pig at same price. i think this would be good blended with the lot40


----------



## Mucho Bocho

P I'm waiting for R Rye to go on sale it on my bucket list per your recommendation.


----------



## panda

michters barrel strength rye is really growing on me, i especially enjoy the finish. i would rank it neck to neck with regular whistle pig. but w.p. single barrel is still tops in my bar.


----------



## cheflivengood

panda said:


> michters barrel strength rye is really growing on me, i especially enjoy the finish. i would rank it neck to neck with regular whistle pig. but w.p. single barrel is still tops in my bar.



are you referring to the limited release? If so it is one of my favorites. I have a steady stream of the willet 3 year rye and I think its my favorite rye.


----------



## panda

cool, i'll give willet a try, i like that it's 109 proof!


----------



## cheflivengood

panda said:


> cool, i'll give willet a try, i like that it's 109 proof!



they all vairy from what i've bought, highest I had was a 56% I think


----------



## panda

liven - i can't find willett anywhere!?  according to total wine & more catalog it is a very limited release.

tonight: brooklyn sorachi ace saison and a moscow mule made with royal jamaican ginger beer, wyborowa wodka, key lime


----------



## Nemo

Grey Goose French Vodka. Very smooth. Not at all hot.


----------



## DamageInc

Homemade krupnik


----------



## Fedusa

Not being a high dollar spirit drinker normally, I chanced on a bottle of Evan Williams given the reviews but am sorely disappointed. Bulleit is cheaper and actually tastes better in some respects to me. Buffalo Trace is still my favorite in this price bracket. Any similar suggestions in next price bracket?

Looking to pick up some Sherry and Jenever to try. I'm a fan of unfashionable spirits.


----------



## gaijin

I made an improvised grog of some Captain Morgan Rum, a squezed lime and some sugar. Add ice and stir. Good evening.


----------



## alterwisser

Caipirinha.... Brazilian friend gave us a whole case of Cachaça when they moved away! Working on eliminating it (the case, not the friend lol)


----------



## PaulB

Had a bottle of Harvey's Amontillado Sherry with the wife this evening (aside from a good glug that was used for cooking) - which was nice bot unspectacular.


----------



## JohnyChai

Orval


----------



## Nemo

gaijin said:


> I made an improvised grog of some Captain Morgan Rum, a squezed lime and some sugar. Add ice and stir. Good evening.



Or "good night", depending on how much you had


----------



## chiffonodd

Tried some Nikka coffey grain whisky tonight. Not much of a connoisseur and I tend to gravitate more toward bourbon than scotch, whereas Japnese whiskies tend to resemble the latter category in terms of being more smokey/peaty. But this one seemed much more "American," wouldn't have been entirely out of place in a line-up from Kentucky.


----------



## panda

picked up pendleton 1910 rye (100% canadian rye, aged 12years, sounded interesting)
and oh man this stuff is great!! quite affordable too, what a hidden gem. it tastes 'fun' yet very smooth, not rough like you would expect a rye. this blows lot 40 rye out of the water in its price range. i will go so far as to say this is the easiest to drink whiskey i've ever tried. will most likely be my daily sipper.

also got cigar city invasion pale ale along with a glass shaped like a bottle with the top cut off.


----------



## Timthebeaver

Longrow


----------



## bkultra

Panda you don't know how lucky you are to gave access to Cigar City. The Midwest has many great craft breweries, but that one is my favorite. Unfortunately they only sell in a few states and IL is not one. I fly back some every time we go to Marco Island


----------



## panda

Can't you have a total wine & more store order it?


----------



## mr drinky

I am drinking a Chardakhi, Iago's Chinuri wine -- from Georgia. 

There were very few cases that made it into the US -- maybe a couple, and I nabbed a couple of bottles. 

k.


----------



## DamageInc

Never had Founders in Denmark before, so celebrations were in order.


----------



## foody518

DamageInc said:


> Never had Founders in Denmark before, so celebrations were in order.



Nice! That's some yummy stuff


----------



## Mucho Bocho

High West "Prarie" bourbon. Smooth as Johnny Blue with a nice smokey Rye hit and lip smacking sweet finish. For $40 a fifth this stuff is really showing me something. Neat only.


----------



## foody518

Mead from a local-ish place - enchanted manor meadery. Satisfies my sweet tooth


----------



## Mucho Bocho

I'm having some Lustau amontillado Escuadrilla. Extraordinary.


----------



## Nomsdotcom

North Coast Old Rasputin off of nitro... might be my second


----------



## panda

picked up two more ryes i havent tried yet.
james oliver & palm ridge (made locally here in florida) 






in the background is my favorite florida beer (happy hermit)


----------



## Jcookgurl

Just ordered a Hemingway daiquiri, easily one of my favorite classic cocktails.


----------



## panda

the james oliver, out-freaking-standing!! new under $40 king.
palm ridge tastes like macallan 12, i guess the strong sherry tones gives it that feeling. pretty bizarre that a rye tastes like this.


----------



## cheflivengood

Just finished a colonial Taylor single barrel, nice and limestoney


----------



## cheflivengood

The other night though


----------



## JohnyChai

Killkerran 12


----------



## Badgertooth

Because sometimes you need a good drop when you discover your expired visa won't let you go on a family holiday


----------



## chefcomesback

Grand cru? Holy moly... sorry to hear the visa stuff man , I am going to hit the Shiraz bad as soon as I manage to put the house hold to bed


----------



## rami_m

chefcomesback said:


> Grand cru? Holy moly... sorry to hear the visa stuff man , I am going to hit the Shiraz bad as soon as I manage to put the house hold to bed



[emoji106] I need a drink.


----------



## malexthekid

Have a glass or two for me guys... I'm on no drinking until my wife and I get a visit from the stork


----------



## Badgertooth

malexthekid said:


> Have a glass or two for me guys... I'm on no drinking until my wife and I get a visit from the stork



Very noble mate. You tucking anything away for the next 21 years?


----------



## Badgertooth

I'm gonna smash these to bits with my daughters in 2033


----------



## malexthekid

Badgertooth said:


> Very noble mate. You tucking anything away for the next 21 years?



Got plans too. Will get an extra half dozen of my favourite vintage port (fortified for us Aussie folk) when its released in. And gonna do some research and get some nice red from this years vintage too.


----------



## malexthekid

Badgertooth said:


> I'm gonna smash these to bits with my daughters in 2033



Looks like it will be a great year of drinking... Though could do with a fee nice big and bold aussie reds in there :sly:


----------



## dwalker




----------



## valgard

Yesterday actually, my friends had some nice stuff ready.


----------



## malexthekid

Bottle of 2007 Penfolds Bin 707 with my parents and in-laws to celebrate their first grandchild (and therefore my first child).


----------



## chefcomesback

malexthekid said:


> Bottle of 2007 Penfolds Bin 707 with my parents and in-laws to celebrate their first grandchild (and therefore my first child).



Congrats again Alex


----------



## malexthekid

Thanks Mert.

He will certainly grow up with many sharp things to cook with and knowing what a good drop is to have with it.


----------



## Nemo

malexthekid said:


> Bottle of 2007 Penfolds Bin 707 with my parents and in-laws to celebrate their first grandchild (and therefore my first child).



Hey, congrats Alex.

I wish you and your wife many hours of restful sleep!

How was the 707?


----------



## malexthekid

It was absolutely stunning. A perfect example of a well cellared Aussie full bodied Red. Absolutely delicious.

For me the best reds in the world.


----------



## DamageInc

Anybody here know anything about old rum? I managed to get a hold of an unopened 1939 bottle of Rhum J. Bally.

I've looked up prices for it online and it seems quite crazy. Is it really "worth" that much? I only know about scotch and bourbon, rum not so much.


----------



## dwalker

It will certianly seem worth it when you are halfway into it. As for its real value, i have no idea.


----------



## Nomsdotcom

DamageInc said:


> Anybody here know anything about old rum? I managed to get a hold of an unopened 1939 bottle of Rhum J. Bally.
> 
> I've looked up prices for it online and it seems quite crazy. Is it really "worth" that much? I only know about scotch and bourbon, rum not so much.



Anything before WWII is going to be worth a boatload, especially unopened. Taste doesn't get better/age in the bottle sadly


----------



## DamageInc

I think I'll try and sell it. I'd rather drink old scotch than old rum. Just gotta find the right channel to do so.


----------



## panda

latest haul

current #1 drink is michter's barrel strength rye, stuff is amazing. i crack it open and sip it straight from the bottle as soon as i purchase. 
picked up an unfiltered rye vodka, sounded good.
and of course anything brooklyn brewery makes is good. it's getting really frigging hot down here in florida so during this season it's summer ales all the time for me.


----------



## DamageInc

It was alright, but I don't think I'll be buying it again.


----------



## apicius9

Had a couple of Dogfish Head 90min. Ready for bed now.

Stefan


----------



## DamageInc

After having it sit in my fridge since 2011, I finally opened it.

Easily one of the top 5 beers I've ever had.


----------



## DamageInc

Just opened up my second to last Westvleteren XII. Six months past expiration, still damn good.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Nice small uniform bubbles are always a good indicator of quality. The color looks lovely and there no better glass than a Tulip for beer IMO. Devil In the details right D/S


----------



## DamageInc

It's the biggest tulip I have, the Riedel Grand Cru Burgundy. It so crazy big that it can hold over a liter of fluid. Allows a wonderful nose and for the wine/beer to really breathe. I had the opportunity to buy a case of the 3 Fonteinen Golden Blend, but I thought they were a bit on the pricey side so I only got one. That was five years ago. Now they are more expensive and I'm regretting not buying two cases.

Yes the devil really is in the details. No point in aging a beer for half a decade and then pouring it into a mug.


----------



## panda

pikesville rye is treating me really good tonight. it's said to be a higher proof rittenhouse rye but i hate that one so i'm having hard time believing this came from the same stuff.


----------



## ecchef

Hirschbrau Dopple-Hirsch. Accompanying Triscuits, a wedge of Morbier & a local pear.


----------



## DSChief

Today I did a 50/50 mix of Aultmore 12 W/ Glen Garioch 12, this is rapidly becoming my day to day dram


----------



## Duckfat

Cuba Libre with Mexican Coke.


----------



## DSChief

I must be the only one drinking on a regular basis, today did a GlenCadam 15 yo. with a pipe full of Scottish Cake while watching the cat
chase bugs.


----------



## DamageInc

Had two glasses of Glen Scotia 15 purchased on Ralfy's recommendation. So good I ordered four more bottles.


----------



## TheCaptain

Delightful concoction called a godmother. Half vodka, half amaretto. All attitude.


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## TheCaptain

**


----------



## TheCaptain

TheCaptain said:


> The BEST cocktail ever at Izakaya at Momotaro!





Rum-Punch Man. Amazing!


----------



## TheCaptain

I have to follow up on the above. This is the first time I've ever paid more for my cocktail than I did for my main (drink = $13, entree = $12 - hey, I'm usually a cheap date!).

Sooo worth it in every sense. Whiskey (which I don't normally like) mixed with matcha tea and herbal infused house made simple syrup. Not sweet or boozy at all and complex enough to seriously want to sip and savor over the whole meal. Went with our server's recommendations and I am so glad I did.

Just the drink alone will get me back to Momotaro. It was a 90 minute drive in and a 70 minute drive out. It's very good/bad we don't live closer.


----------



## tripleq

I'm not much of a drinker. Maybe 6 alcoholic beverages a year. Last night I went to a local microbrewery that makes an oatmeal stout. It was delicious enough to make me reconsider my non-drinking ways!!


----------



## apicius9

Royal Crown on the rocks. I know, but tonight its for the buzz more than for the moment of enjoyment.

Stefan


----------



## HSC /// Knives

#negroni


----------



## gaijin

So far. A glass of Gnarly Head "Old Vine Zinfandel" wine in the glass, and some in the clay pot that made dinner. Before that, an Old Fashioned.


----------



## txtrqdrt

Finished off my bottle of Buffalo Trace (Old Fashioned's on Christmas day). Since I'm more of a Scottish/Japanese whisky person, this was my sole bottle of bourbon and I would like to replace it. Anyone have any recommendations? 

I'm generally not a fan of the sweetness usually associated with bourbon whiskeys (or bourbon cask Scotch either, for that matter) however I do remember being impressed by Four Roses Small Batch a little while back. I've also heard good things about Elijah Craig...


----------



## DamageInc

If you can get Elmer T Lee, that would be my top recommendation.

Blanton's Gold Barrel is also good.


----------



## txtrqdrt

DamageInc said:


> If you can get Elmer T Lee, that would be my top recommendation.
> 
> Blanton's Gold Barrel is also good.



Thanks a lot - I'll see if I can locate some Elmer T Lee.


----------



## StonedEdge

Elijah Craig is still pretty sweet IMO


----------



## cheflivengood

TheCaptain said:


> I have to follow up on the above. This is the first time I've ever paid more for my cocktail than I did for my main (drink = $13, entree = $12 - hey, I'm usually a cheap date!).
> 
> Sooo worth it in every sense. Whiskey (which I don't normally like) mixed with matcha tea and herbal infused house made simple syrup. Not sweet or boozy at all and complex enough to seriously want to sip and savor over the whole meal. Went with our server's recommendations and I am so glad I did.
> 
> Just the drink alone will get me back to Momotaro. It was a 90 minute drive in and a 70 minute drive out. It's very good/bad we don't live closer.



If you want some serious cocktails captain you need to check out Billy Sunday. They also have the best collection of old italian style macerations like fernet, amaro etc..


----------



## Nomsdotcom

High West, Weller, Orphan Barrel, the Hibiki Harmony series is also well balanced. E.H. Taylor, Bookers, Bib and Tucker, Basil Haydens, Black Maple Hill, George Dickle, Heaven Hill, Michters, Old Forrester, Rock Hill Farms, Rowans Creek, Russells, Westland, Willett Wistle Pig...

Some (most) of these aren't Burbons, but if you aren't into sweetness, maybe Burbons wouldn't really tick that box?
Not sure of your price range either. I stopped there but I could go on for hours if you want more detailed suggestions!

Cheers,
Kevin


----------



## txtrqdrt

Nomsdotcom said:


> High West, Weller, Orphan Barrel, the Hibiki Harmony series is also well balanced. E.H. Taylor, Bookers, Bib and Tucker, Basil Haydens, Black Maple Hill, George Dickle, Heaven Hill, Michters, Old Forrester, Rock Hill Farms, Rowans Creek, Russells, Westland, Willett Wistle Pig...
> 
> Some (most) of these aren't Burbons, but if you aren't into sweetness, maybe Burbons wouldn't really tick that box?
> Not sure of your price range either. I stopped there but I could go on for hours if you want more detailed suggestions!
> 
> Cheers,
> Kevin



Great list, thank you. I'm thinking about bottles in the low-medium price range. I would love to try some William Larue Weller one day but prices really have become ridiculous for high-end American whiskeys...

Also looking to try some more rye whiskeys so maybe I'll give Whistle Pig or High West a go. (I tried High West ages ago at a bar but really can't remember it much.)


----------



## Nomsdotcom

txtrqdrt said:


> Great list, thank you. I'm thinking about bottles in the low-medium price range. I would love to try some William Larue Weller one day but prices really have become ridiculous for high-end American whiskeys...
> 
> Also looking to try some more rye whiskeys so maybe I'll give Whistle Pig or High West a go. (I tried High West ages ago at a bar but really can't remember it much.)





txtrqdrt said:


> Great list, thank you. I'm thinking about bottles in the low-medium price range. I would love to try some William Larue Weller one day but prices really have become ridiculous for high-end American whiskeys...
> 
> Also looking to try some more rye whiskeys so maybe I'll give Whistle Pig or High West a go. (I tried High West ages ago at a bar but really can't remember it much.)




I know what you mean about prices, its really the rarity over the actual spirit sometimes. There are a lot of good deals in American whiskey still, you occasionally have to search a bit harder though!
Whats medium price range for you? less than 100 or 75 I'd guess, so I'll give you a few more personal picks:

I firmly believe that some of the best whiskey in all of the U.S. is coming out of Utah. The High West American Prairie Bourbon would be in the $45 price range.

WL Weller Special Reserve comes in at $30, very underrated in my view

Hibiki Harmony is at $67, you might need to give that a try just on its own merits if you are a fan of Japanese whiskey

Basil Hayden Bourbon is at $45

Both the Michter's Bourbon and Rye are tasty and around $50 I can't recall how sweet the Bourbon is though

Old Forrester is one of my favorite in the bang-for-the-buck arena. I really like the Birthday releases from them, but I'm not sure about price or availability on those

I really like Rowans Creek as well $44

Russell's Reserve and 10 year are both good, maybe a touch sweet though

I really love the stuff coming out of Westland. I've tried almost all of their releases and I really enjoy them (except for the april fools one which was aged in tabasco casks *shudder*).
the sherry is on the sweet side, but I like the American Whiskey and Peated from them very much.

If you can swing it the Willet Pot Still Reserve is $99. I think you could blind taste test this with some whiskeys costing double and the differences wouldn't be overwhelming 

Everything from Whistle Pig is good, I'd go for the Straight Rye unless you opt for the higher end releases.

Wow! didn't really mean to type that much... But hey, I guess that shows how I feel about whiskey!
Let me know what you end up getting!

*clinks glass*
Cheers, 
Kevin


----------



## panda

I went from a bourbon drinking to strictly rye cause I don't care for the sweetness. My go to is michters barrel strength rye at around 110proof.

Redbreast cask strength is fanfingtastic if you want smooth but still kick in yo face. That's my non rye drink of choice


----------



## Matus

I just had a bottle of some of the best Slovakian vines I have ever tasted. I will have my father to get me a two more boxes


----------



## Matus

At least with the app it would appear that KKF compresses the photos beyond recognition ...


----------



## malexthekid

Matus said:


> At least with the app it would appear that KKF compresses the photos beyond recognition ...


Looks semi ok to me... what grape was the vino?


----------



## pd7077

Not the peatiest I have, but it definitely hits the spot on a rainy day in the Bay.


----------



## DamageInc

Celebrating, so drinking Pol Roger.


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## txtrqdrt

Thanks Nomsdotcom and panda for the recs - very helpful. I think I might give some rye a go. I'm thinking maybe Mitchers or Whistle Pig...

In other news, the cork on my bottle of Ardbeg Uigeadail just broke so I guess I'll be finishing rather quickly - or decanting it. Luckily I'm down to the last quarter or so.


----------



## DamageInc

txtrqdrt said:


> In other news, the cork on my bottle of Ardbeg Uigeadail just broke so I guess I'll be finishing rather quickly - or decanting it. Luckily I'm down to the last quarter or so.



That doesn't sound like a bad problem to have.


----------



## panda

did a premium vodka taste test:
russian standard platinum - manly, holds up well for mixing with tonic, bold flavor
absolut elyx - super clean & crisp, bright flavor
sobieski estate - robust, drinks like a refined rye whiskey






what i wanted was the gold edition of russian standard as that's said to be made with russian ginseng. maybe next time. i also want to try stoli elit.


----------



## apicius9

Generous double shot of Wild Turkey 101 as a night cap, taking the edge of a crazy busy day.

Stefan


----------



## Von blewitt

Just opened a 2015 "the prisoner" from Napa, I haven't drunk a lot of wines from the US but I'm really enjoying it


----------



## Godslayer

Annex XPA was drank last night, thursday is date night with the boys from work, kept it civil after last week, I also discovered day old scallion pancakes may be the ultimate liquor sponge.


----------



## panda

picked up a bottle of basil hayden's dark rye. even though it's a disappointingly only 80 proof, it sounded simply too delicious to pass up.


----------



## Dave Kinogie

Any love for bourbon barrel aged beers in here?


----------



## Dave Kinogie

bkultra said:


> Panda you don't know how lucky you are to gave access to Cigar City. The Midwest has many great craft breweries, but that one is my favorite. Unfortunately they only sell in a few states and IL is not one. I fly back some every time we go to Marco Island



We just started getting it in NJ maybe a little less then a year ago and I was stoked. I have friends in Ft. Myers and had it there and fell in love with their Jai Alai. Maduro is great as well. I've had a few others by them, but really liked those two. 

Seen some limited run stouts by them in bombers recently, really need to give those a try.


----------



## panda

i can get jai alai at any gas station around here,


----------



## Dave Kinogie

panda said:


> i can get jai alai at any gas station around here,



Haha yeah man. At least a lot of liquor stores are carrying it around here now and it's not outrageously expensive. My go to for IPA's right now is Magnify though, it's a local brewery in Fairfield NJ, seriously the best pale ales I've ever had as an overall. They have only 1 or 2 standard always available ones and then constantly do limited releases on about a bi-weekly basis. Some really righteous stuff haha.


----------



## Anton

equal parts:

Mezcal
Yellow Chartreuse 
Aperol 
Lime/meyer lemon juice 

shaken


----------



## Anton

Von blewitt said:


> Just opened a 2015 "the prisoner" from Napa, I haven't drunk a lot of wines from the US but I'm really enjoying it



Interestingly enough on this same day I was drinking some Leeuwin estate art series, quite good I might add - I haven't drunk many a wine from down under, mostly cause i don't trust the wine surviving the trip.


----------



## Nomsdotcom

Dave Kinogie said:


> Any love for bourbon barrel aged beers in here?


I find then hit or miss. Sometimes they just taste like super boozy raisins. A little too sweet and booze forward can ruin what was a good beer for me.

I am a big fan of the North Coast Old Rasputin barrel aged. Favorite has to be the Goose Island Bourbon County Stout (if you can get your hands on that one)


----------



## Dave Kinogie

Nomsdotcom said:


> I find then hit or miss. Sometimes they just taste like super boozy raisins. A little too sweet and booze forward can ruin what was a good beer for me.
> 
> I am a big fan of the North Coast Old Rasputin barrel aged. Favorite has to be the Goose Island Bourbon County Stout (if you can get your hands on that one)



North Coast made a big bottle Farmhouse Saison that was definitely meant to be a sour that was incredible, haven't been able to find it in years.

Bourbon County are excellent. At one point I had 27 bottles of them, found a store that had 19 cases and no bottle limit... :doublethumbsup: 

Also have 9 bottles of CBS in the stash right now, I went a little crazy lol. Those were hard to track down too, with a 1 bottle limit. Had 11 at one point.

What I really would love to track down are the coffee Bourbon County along with the Blueberry Almond. The coffee didn't make it to NJ afaik and the Blueberry was so limited 2 of the 3 places I found it put it in a raffle and the other wanted way too much for a bottle.


----------



## Acousticawareness

Dave Kinogie said:


> What I really would love to track down are the coffee Bourbon County along with the Blueberry Almond. The coffee didn't make it to NJ afaik and the Blueberry was so limited 2 of the 3 places I found it put it in a raffle and the other wanted way too much for a bottle.



Interesting- another Bourbon County fan here, I didnt know that they made those versions. The blueberry almond sounds like a lot of fun. (Coffee releases are getting a bit stale IMO)

I have a few set back in the cellar still. One of my standby barrel aged is Boulevards Bourbon Barrel Quad. I believe it is stocked year round in 4 packs today. Ten years ago when I lived in Kansas City, it was a limited release. Guys would take the day off work to make sure they could grab a few bottles on distribution day. 

Craft beer was a different game back then- No where near the selection and creative brewing we have today.


----------



## 3200+++

Dave Kinogie said:


> Any love for bourbon barrel aged beers in here?



Cascade sours !!! And thete is one matured in chardonnay barrels which is gorgeous ( they are all awesome )


----------



## FoRdLaz

Some German wheat beer [emoji482] for tonight


----------



## Dave Kinogie

3200+++ said:


> Cascade sours !!! And thete is one matured in chardonnay barrels which is gorgeous ( they are all awesome )



So we're talking barrel aged sours? I've had a few and although they're really good beers overall, I feel like the barrel aging took away almost all the sourness and just made it a good indistinguishable style. You just knew it was a barrel aged beer of some sort that tastes good.


----------



## Dave Kinogie

Acousticawareness said:


> Interesting- another Bourbon County fan here, I didnt know that they made those versions. The blueberry almond sounds like a lot of fun. (Coffee releases are getting a bit stale IMO)
> 
> I have a few set back in the cellar still. One of my standby barrel aged is Boulevards Bourbon Barrel Quad. I believe it is stocked year round in 4 packs today. Ten years ago when I lived in Kansas City, it was a limited release. Guys would take the day off work to make sure they could grab a few bottles on distribution day.
> 
> Craft beer was a different game back then- No where near the selection and creative brewing we have today.



A good buddy of mine and myself still did that for CBS this year! :laugh:

Goose made a number of variations of Bourbon County this year. We only got the regular, the Barleywine and Blueberry Almond here afaik. Not sure on the coffee but I heard none made it to distributors in state. In Illinois and possibly surrounding states they had a couple other ones as well. I know one of the 6 they planned this year was completely scrapped though, it was a 2nd Barleywine variant.

I was told by a couple people in the loop they released a ton of the regular stuff this year, that's why you could find stores all the way out here with no bottle limits and 15+ cases available, as a strategic move. The strategy is, after their huge F-up a couple of releases ago where all that infected beer was released and a super cautious limited release this past year(2016), they flooded the market this year(2017) hoping to build up a huge hype and following of it again, only to pull in the reigns in 2018 and make it as hard to come by as stuff like KBS. Bourbon County has always been pretty exclusive, especially in these parts, but KBS always more so. Not arguing which is a better beer, just purposeful supply and demand and pricing and hype. BC was close to the same, but the tainted release really soured people on it and sullied their name, big pun semi-intended. So they're banking on the over-release and subsequent under-release to create a ton more hype behind the brands this coming season, both Goose as a Brewery and Bourbon County as a brand. 

Just what I heard from a few different distributors.


----------



## gaijin

Just a cheap portugise red wine. Left overs from yesterdays cooking. 

A steak and a glass of red is never wrong.


----------



## Dave Kinogie

Bitburger and Wolfking Warrior Imperial Stout.


----------



## Tatletz

Wild turkey bourbon with a cube of ice, then maybe one more :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Lanikai 808 Imperial IPA. Get a few bottles just over the Pali fresh from the brewery.


----------



## TheCaptain

gaijin said:


> Just a cheap portugise red wine. Left overs from yesterdays cooking.
> 
> A steak and a glass of red is never wrong.


+1. Well said!


----------



## Mute-on

Junmai Daiginjo sake. The perfect indulgence, and just super smooth


----------



## K813zra

Imodium...

Been sick so when I get better it is time to make some Coq au vin and enjoy what is left in the bottle. Probably something from Rioja.


----------



## hmansion

Watched The Birth of Sake on Netflix a few weeks ago and was lucky enough to find a U.S. vendor of Tedorigawa sake. I picked up 4 of their different daiginjos and plan on opening the first bottle tonight as we grill some burgers. Cool to think that small group of men crafted these by hand.


----------



## DamageInc

Feels good


----------



## Neko

Gaja Vistamare from Toscana, with pumpkin soup and rice bread.


----------



## Iceman91

Tonight Im drinking American Solera- preacher seat, out of Tulsa OK. After this I have a can of evil twin/prairie - even more Bible Belt.


----------



## Godslayer

DamageInc said:


> Feels good



Jealous. Nova Scotia in Canada doesn't sell trappist or chimay, can't find a beer over 6.5% to save my life.... Had to drink heiniken yesterday.


----------



## DamageInc

Godslayer said:


> Jealous. Nova Scotia in Canada doesn't sell trappist or chimay, can't find a beer over 6.5% to save my life.... Had to drink heiniken yesterday.



I get it shipped straight from Belgium from belgiuminabox.com. You can too if you really want.


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## DamageInc

De Dolle Dulle Teve with a knackered label. Pretty damn good stuff.


----------



## Godslayer

DamageInc said:


> De Dolle Dulle Teve with a knackered label. Pretty damn good stuff.



Awesome and still jealous, tried that site and they can't ship to Canada :'(


----------



## DamageInc

I'm sorry to hear that. Thought they had worldwide shipping.

*edit*

I can choose Canada as a country under Shipping Address. Can you not?


----------



## Godslayer

DamageInc said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. Thought they had worldwide shipping.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> I can choose Canada as a country under Shipping Address. Can you not?



I can... It's illegal to ship alcohol into Canada from another country unfortunately...


----------



## Godslayer

Little brew Ra Ra Rasputin 2018 barrel aged in cab Sab bottles 10.5% she's a big ol' brew.


----------



## chinacats

Godslayer said:


> I can... It's illegal to ship alcohol into Canada from another country unfortunately...



You can't get Scotch? ****!


----------



## Godslayer

chinacats said:


> You can't get Scotch? ****!



Only at a liquor store, I can't order from any European vendors and anything like that, I had a 40 yo Highland park in my cart to celebrate finishing my undergraduate, got an email 2 days later saying that they can't ship it.


----------



## DamageInc

Godslayer said:


> Only at a liquor store, I can't order from any European vendors and anything like that, I had a 40 yo Highland park in my cart to celebrate finishing my undergraduate, got an email 2 days later saying that they can't ship it.



You are living in a dystopian nightmare. What an unspeakable horror.


----------



## Godslayer

DamageInc said:


> You are living in a dystopian nightmare. What an unspeakable horror.



Let's just say I wasn't happy. Plus all liquor sales are government run in Nova Scotia, stores close at 6 on Sunday and 10 every other day. Atleast Alberta is all privately run.


----------



## valgard

Godslayer said:


> Let's just say I wasn't happy. Plus all liquor sales are government run in Nova Scotia, stores close at 6 on Sunday and 10 every other day. Atleast Alberta is all privately run.



Still can't buy **** if they don't sell it here :curse:


----------



## Godslayer

valgard said:


> Still can't buy **** if they don't sell it here :curse:



Check liquor connect, sometimes one random little shop will sell something. I presume some Cuban liquors may be nigh impossible to locate.

Oh btw Highland park 18 is $210 and the 25 is $800+ in Nova Scotia for scotch drinkers it's a bloody nightmare in Nova Scotia.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Godslayer said:


> Let's just say I wasn't happy. Plus all liquor sales are government run in Nova Scotia, stores close at 6 on Sunday and 10 every other day. Atleast Alberta is all privately run.





valgard said:


> Still can't buy **** if they don't sell it here :curse:



Same sorta story here in MB govt run. There are some independent beer & wine stores, and I think one of the craft distilleries sells gin and vodka.

I'll probably have some of this tonight (old pic from when I first got it)


----------



## panda

i had some nikka coffey the other day, good stuff. what does 'from the barrel' entail, barrel strength?


----------



## bahamaroot




----------



## erickso1

Dont come to Texas then liquor closes at 10 pm m-sat. Sunday its all closed. Beer same hours except you can buy beer and wine after 12 pm Sundays. Dont get me started on Utah.


----------



## daveb

Catered a high dollar wedding the other nite. Hosts sent a couple bottles back to the kitchen as a tip. Kinda tasty.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Springbank 12yo Burgundy Cask matured Single Malt, cask strength. Delicious


----------



## aboynamedsuita

panda said:


> i had some nikka coffey the other day, good stuff. what does 'from the barrel' entail, barrel strength?



I'm kinda ashamed to admit but I am not very knowledgable about whisky, it's the first decent bottle i got from the limited selection at our government run stores


----------



## Godslayer

aboynamedsuita said:


> I'm kinda ashamed to admit but I am not very knowledgable about whisky, it's the first decent bottle i got from the limited selection at our government run stores



She's cask strength, it's not a bad intro to Japanese whisky.


----------



## Kingkor

Godslayer said:


> Little brew Ra Ra Rasputin 2018 barrel aged in cab Sab bottles 10.5% she's a big ol' brew.


This looks awesome were can I order bottles of this?


----------



## Godslayer

Kingkor said:


> This looks awesome were can I order bottles of this?



Comes from big spruce brewing in Nova Scotia, I don't know if they do any international sales, it's a small brewery, I'd estimate 12 staff. They do 5 different finishings for this particular brew.


----------



## apicius9

I have a Harpoon Wanna Mango Ale cooling in the fridge for tonight. I am a little afraid, for most of my life I have stuck to the German Reinheitsgebot that only allows water, hops, yeast and malt in beers. Nothing about using fruit in brewing, and the Belgian respberry beers are a punishment from god. But I found myself liking a Hawaiian beer that was made with a bit of passion fruit, so Ill give the mango brew a try, hoping it will be a refreshing summery beveage. Not that the weather complies with that...

Stefan


----------



## Kingkor

Godslayer said:


> Comes from big spruce brewing in Nova Scotia, I don't know if they do any international sales, it's a small brewery, I'd estimate 12 staff. They do 5 different finishings for this particular brew.


So I'd have to go there someday[emoji3]


----------



## Godslayer

Kingkor said:


> So I'd have to go there someday[emoji3]



I'd do it up. Pretty sure national geographic ranked us the second most beautiful island in the world a few years ago. She's lit and stunning seafood obviously.


----------



## bkultra

Cigar City is finally being sold in IL!


----------



## ashy2classy

bkultra said:


> Cigar City is finally being sold in IL!
> 
> View attachment 39481



Jai Alai is pretty good. Had it last year.

Here in PA we can't order much of anything from out of state and definitely not out of the country. State buys all alcohol, with a few minor wine exceptions. And while I have plenty of bottles of whisk(e)y, it still would be nice to have access to other vendors that, at the moment, are unable to ship to the state.


----------



## panda

Bk, try abita hop on, it's better than Jai alai


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## slickmamba

not my pic, though :biggrin:


----------



## DamageInc

One of the only available whiskies that is actually still worth every penny.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Classy glass Damage


----------



## apicius9

Keith Sinclair said:


> Lanikai 808 Imperial IPA. Get a few bottles just over the Pali fresh from the brewery.



They must be new, never heard of them.

Im drinking soda-streamed water with Jack Rudy Classic Tonic Syrup. Not convinced, yet, I may have to add gin to it...

Stefan


----------



## valgard




----------



## bahamaroot




----------



## chinacats

DamageInc said:


> One of the only available whiskies that is actually still worth every penny.



Never heard of it, highland?


----------



## DamageInc

chinacats said:


> Never heard of it, highland?



It says right on the bottle. It's a Campbeltown malt, not Highland. If you are into whisky at all, you owe it to yourself to try and find a bottle. It's seriously good.

[video=youtube;m1Z0LAnsnuI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1Z0LAnsnuI[/video]



Mucho Bocho said:


> Classy glass Damage



oh you know I like my glassware

cheers


----------



## labor of love

Kinda hard to read that fine print on a phone. Ill check it out.


----------



## Lars

Chilled Pinot Noir.. Is that even allowed? 
It's pretty hot here in DK at the moment, so I looked to the wine cooler when out shopping and saw they had some Pinot there and went for it. 
Am enjoying it, but confused if I should be ashamed?

The shame will vanish with a few glasses I'm sure 

Lars


----------



## ecchef

Pink G&T(s). Suntory Roku Gin...taking a break from Hendricks...Fever Tree tonic water and a squirt of Peychauds Bitters. Very refreshing quaff while enjoying a rare Spring hail storm.


----------



## Godslayer

Had a beer last night, had to pick something my grandma would like. It was interesting, more cocktail then beer though. Not an everyday drink, but definately something I could see someone grabbing for a hot beach day or a wifey beer.


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## Godslayer

And if you gaze long enough into an abyss, the abyss will gaze back into you. 

Second beer after nan went to bed ssshhh


----------



## daveb

I gifted this to my step-father some 30 years ago. Last nite he opened it and all I got was the pic. He liked it.


----------



## panda

ive never actually thought to drink port, always just use it for sauce.


----------



## daveb

Son..... It's like sex in a glass.&#128521;


----------



## McMan

daveb said:


> Son..... It's like sex in a glass.&#128521;



Yup. If it's cheap, it leaves an aftertaste you can't get rid of...


----------



## panda

so what would be considered a rough port?


----------



## daveb

Poor analogy on my part. I'm thinking you're more the PBR type.


----------



## McMan

panda said:


> so what would be considered a rough port?



Any port in a storm?...


----------



## panda

PBR type... not even close, try again dave, haha.


----------



## Godslayer

panda said:


> PBR type... not even close, try again dave, haha.



Always figured you an IPA man, nice and bitter


----------



## Corradobrit1

DamageInc said:


> It says right on the bottle. It's a Campbeltown malt, not Highland. If you are into whisky at all, you owe it to yourself to try and find a bottle. It's seriously good.
> 
> [video=youtube;m1Z0LAnsnuI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1Z0LAnsnuI[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> oh you know I like my glassware
> 
> cheers



I bought a bottle of GS 15 based on Ralfy's praiseworthy review. I wouldn't give it such a high mark but it was decent for the price. On the Campbeltown theme try and find a bottle of Springbank 12 year old Cask Strength (Batch 15; 56.5% abv). Truly an exceptional batch and MUCH better than GS imo.


----------



## Godslayer

Did a volunteer diner tonight at a legion, the guys there knew I liked the malt, so they handed me a double of glen Breton 10.


----------



## panda

had nikka coffey again last night at a bar, liked it enough i decided to pick up a bottle next time. reminds me of redbreast with a hint of sweetness.


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## DamageInc

I'll be drinking some of this tonight. Just got the shipment from Belgium.


----------



## krx927

Damage: I see you really like Belgium beer. If you will ever come here give me a shout, we can drink a few glasses together


----------



## Marek07

McMan said:


> Any port in a storm?...


Your question reminded me of an old ad...
 And just for the record, it's a fairly pedestrian port.


----------



## DamageInc

krx927 said:


> Damage: I see you really like Belgium beer. If you will ever come here give me a shout, we can drink a few glasses together


Sounds great. You'll just have to put up with my antisocial behavior.


----------



## krx927

DamageInc said:


> Sounds great. You'll just have to put up with my antisocial behavior.




We can bring some knives, put them on the table look at them and drink beer


----------



## mille162

making the best of Jersey Shore for the holiday...the “Jersey Bellini” lol


----------



## ecchef

mille162 said:


> View attachment 41244
> making the best of Jersey Shore for the holiday...the “Jersey Bellini” lol


Better than what we used to do....Rolling Rock and Peach Schnapps. I miss that grey Jersey sand.


----------



## DamageInc

It's a little too sweet


----------



## Checkmate63

Drinking a glass of Negroni. Just got home from the airport.


----------



## vMinh Nguyen

Bought this bottle at the duty free prior to arriving in Seoul. Tonight is my last night, so I'm knocking it all down.


----------



## bkultra




----------



## vMinh Nguyen

inspired by bkultra's drink of choice:


----------



## bkultra

Continuing the current theme


----------



## bkultra

Next up del maguey pechuga.


----------



## vMinh Nguyen

bkultra said:


> Next up del maguey pechuga.


Cheers, bkultra:



z


----------



## quantumcloud509

As much as I enjoy kombucha, jun is taking over my habits, and at like $2 more per bottle daaaimn. I find the wild tonic jun to be super tasty and my favorite is the Blueberry Mint one, tonight I tried this one for a change. That cloying dryness of turmeric seems to really shine through here with the sweetness of the honey, but overshadows the usual bite of this ferment to a point that I’m not super duper satisfied. Its ok. It’s pretty good.


----------



## Anton

vMinh Nguyen said:


> inspired by bkultra's drink of choice:
> 
> View attachment 42553



Nice glasses


----------



## vMinh Nguyen

Anton said:


> Nice glasses


Zalto Denk'art universal : I like these alot, useful for many different kinds of drinks, surprisingly durable yet delicate feeling in the hand and, as you say, it looks good.


----------



## Anton

vMinh Nguyen said:


> Zalto Denk'art universal : I like these alot, useful for many different kinds of drinks, surprisingly durable yet delicate feeling in the hand and, as you say, it looks good.


indeed - I could tell right away. Always nice to see these around - assuming you have a wine "issue" like me as well?


----------



## ecchef

Shandygaffs; Stone IPA & Fever Tree Ginger Beer.


----------



## vMinh Nguyen

Anton said:


> indeed - I could tell right away. Always nice to see these around - assuming you have a wine "issue" like me as well?


I've got no issues with wine, Anton... bourbon on the other hand 
.


----------



## Anton

Well, you are certainly getting the full experience with the Zalto's. 
Good taste 


vMinh Nguyen said:


> I've got no issues with wine, Anton... bourbon on the other hand
> .


----------



## zeus241129

Just Asahi Draft with some shrimp and squid crackers ..


----------



## Anton

Water


----------



## fuzion

pilsner urquell


----------



## Ryndunk

Thai iced tea! One year soberversery today!


----------



## bkultra

Ryndunk said:


> Thai iced tea! One year soberversery today!



Congratulations


----------



## Ryndunk

bkultra said:


> Congratulations


Thanks.


----------



## mc2442

Congrats! One year is big


----------



## Ryndunk

mc2442 said:


> Congrats! One year is big


It is big for me. The only thing I miss is having a glass of big red wine to go with a big marbled steak. Oh well!


----------



## 97knives

Woke up and had my coffee then another after lunch, water and green tea the rest of the day


----------



## panda

pikesville rye 110 proof


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## panda

Anton said:


> Water


you spelled whisky wrong


----------



## mozg31337

@DamageInc - what a fine choice. I love my burgundies too! Having a proper Burgundy glass also brings out the wine's nose a little more imho. Well done! I have a bottle of Fixin waiting for the right moment )


----------



## ivnj

Lagavulin 16


----------



## vMinh Nguyen

panda said:


> you spelled whisky wrong


hilarious


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## DamageInc

Been in the fridge for 3 years. Pours absolutely pitch black.


----------



## panda

scored a hard to find one. tullamore dew phoenix 110 proof! it's so freaking good.
also apparently japanese vodka is a thing now made by suntory, had to try it.












20181116_221419



__ panda
__ Nov 17, 2018


----------



## Anton

Don Porfidio tequila


----------



## bprescot

Old Particular Bunnahabhain 25 yr


----------



## DamageInc

Westvleteren Blond. It's really good, but I don't think I'll be getting it again. It's not particularly better than Westmalle Tripel or Karmeliet Tripel, which both are 1/5th the price.


----------



## ashy2classy

panda said:


> scored a hard to find one. tullamore dew phoenix 110 proof! it's so freaking good.
> also apparently japanese vodka is a thing now made by suntory, had to try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20181116_221419
> 
> 
> 
> __ panda
> __ Nov 17, 2018



I've had my bottle of Phoenix for a year or two now. Pretty easy to find in PA. Love me some TD.


----------



## omphacite

Ardbeg 10


----------



## tgfencer

omphacite said:


> Ardbeg 10



Few months ago, I had a 1-in-40 shot of winning a 1978 bottle of Ardbeg that had been barrel-aged of 30 years. I lost...

Ticket only cost me $10 and the bottle was valued at 1,800 USD.


----------



## omphacite

tgfencer said:


> Few months ago, I had a 1-in-40 shot of winning a 1978 bottle of Ardbeg that had been barrel-aged of 30 years. I lost...
> 
> Ticket only cost me $10 and the bottle was valued at 1,800 USD.


Wow! Sorry you didn't win that! Could only imagine...


----------



## Cutting_Edge

Irish Breakfast Hot Tea


----------



## bprescot

Made some cocktails last night rather than straight whiskey.

Rye Boulevardiers with Sazerac 6yr, Bruto Americano, and blend of Carpano Antica and Punt e Mes. Burnt orange garnish.


----------



## Gjackson98

Flying dog, bloodline, Blood orange ale


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Meadowcroft Napa Cab 2014. Amazing!


----------



## panda

ashy2classy said:


> I've had my bottle of Phoenix for a year or two now. Pretty easy to find in PA. Love me some TD.


A year or two? Wow my bottles never last me more than a week or two lol


----------



## ashy2classy

HAHA! I have about 15 bottles of scotch/bourbon/whiskey in the cabinet so they don't go down very fast. And I don't drink it very often so they have a longer life than most. ;o)


----------



## tongas

rhum savanna lontan 57


----------



## 2bApical?

JBroida said:


> friday night- new belgium hoptober
> saturday night- dogfishhead midas touch
> 
> what about you?


A Founder's Porter for my jazz at the book store event in SF. First time. It gets a 4.25 rating from Beer Advocate. Very well reviewed.


----------



## ThinMan

Manhattan with a real maraschino cherry.


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## dudong

I had this a couple of days ago. A friend who works for Diageo sent me a sample of Brora 30. Amazing [emoji39]


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## playero

tamarind mojito as always


----------



## Dendrobatez

DamageInc said:


> I'll be drinking some of this tonight. Just got the shipment from Belgium.
> View attachment 41238



You have some good taste in beer and glassware, I had the same delerium snifter until 2 weeks ago, the wife broke it. I use my local brewery branded ones until I can find another.


----------



## DamageInc

Dendrobatez said:


> You have some good taste in beer and glassware, I had the same delerium snifter until 2 weeks ago, the wife broke it. I use my local brewery branded ones until I can find another.


That's a very sad story.


----------



## ThaFurnace

I came home really annoyed from work today. Cracked open my next 6-pack.


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## bprescot

ThaFurnace said:


> I came home really annoyed from work today. Cracked open my next 6-pack.


oh god... Dave Del Dotto leading us on a barrel tasting was one of the best/worst experiences of my life. Dude had us tasting, ****ing, EVERYTHING! It was great! Then the next morning, we all woke up hungover and half of my group found that they had purchased many $K worth of the man's wines... It was QUITE the sales pitch


----------



## ThaFurnace

bprescot said:


> oh god... Dave Del Dotto leading us on a barrel tasting was one of the best/worst experiences of my life. Dude had us tasting, ****ing, EVERYTHING! It was great! Then the next morning, we all woke up hungover and half of my group found that they had purchased many $K worth of the man's wines... It was QUITE the sales pitch



OMG this is epic. I love it. Undoubtedly the best way to make bad decisions.


----------



## ThaFurnace

...Stocking up for the holidays: 
9L of Darioush (regular sized wine bottle for reference), some scotch, an '82 bordeaux , and some staple Champagne.


----------



## ecchef

Iced chai latte with a splash (or two) of Bulleit bourbon.


----------



## Anton

ThaFurnace said:


> ...Stocking up for the holidays:
> 9L of Darioush (regular sized wine bottle for reference), some scotch, an '82 bordeaux , and some staple Champagne.


does that 9l take the space of 3 cases? my 3l bottles are a total PIA to store.. Big wedding in a few years?...


----------



## ThaFurnace

Anton said:


> does that 9l take the space of 3 cases? my 3l bottles are a total PIA to store.. Big wedding in a few years?...



It's a giant pain. The 9L comes with its own Wood Crate, so I keep it in there and it doubles as a conversation piece in the house. Somehow, I got/ordered two, so now I have 18L of this stuff. I will use one for a department holiday party I'm hosting at my house... who knows for the other.


----------



## Anton

ThaFurnace said:


> It's a giant pain. The 9L comes with its own Wood Crate, so I keep it in there and it doubles as a conversation piece in the house. Somehow, I got/ordered two, so now I have 18L of this stuff. I will use one for a department holiday party I'm hosting at my house... who knows for the other.



2? Jezzzuz 

At that size it should keep forever and out live you, if well stored of course, always an if...


----------



## MartinT

Crispy apple


----------



## DamageInc

Christmas Eve, gotta break out some of the good stuff.


----------



## Lars

I'm a cheap date.


----------



## CB1968




----------



## vMinh Nguyen

dudong said:


> I had this a couple of days ago. A friend who works for Diageo sent me a sample of Brora 30. Amazing [emoji39]
> 
> View attachment 45637


sweet set up; is that an arche headshell?


----------



## MartinT

Greentea from mitsuwa


----------



## DamageInc

Trying out some vodka that won a bunch of blind taste test awards.


----------



## ecchef

Picked up this sampler at Orterer. Should be fun.


----------



## ecchef

MartinT said:


> Greentea from mitsuwa



Mitsuwa in Ft. Lee?


----------



## Dave Kinogie

A glass of Don Julio Anejo. Contemplating cracking a Bourbon County Stout next.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Had a founders backwoods bastard. Good but nowhere near as good as a founders curmudgeons better half maple bourbon barrel ale.


----------



## Corradobrit1

dudong said:


> I had this a couple of days ago. A friend who works for Diageo sent me a sample of Brora 30. Amazing [emoji39]
> 
> View attachment 45637


Eisch whisky glass. My fav style bar none but so fragile

Macallan Edition #4 and Balvenie 21 Portwood (probably my worst whisky buy) this evening


----------



## vMinh Nguyen

my brother in law gave me this bottle ; he is a good man. the Zalto 'sweet wine' glass that i received just today works quite nicely with this mezcal.


----------



## bkultra

Absolutely best bang for the buck Mezcal IMO. Stands toe to toe with bottles I have that are 3x the price .


----------



## agp

The best <$10 cab I have ever had.


----------



## alterwisser

dudong said:


> I had this a couple of days ago. A friend who works for Diageo sent me a sample of Brora 30. Amazing [emoji39]
> 
> View attachment 45637



It’s good to have friends who work at Diageo.... I have one, too.


----------



## vMinh Nguyen

bkultra said:


> Absolutely best bang for the buck Mezcal IMO. Stands toe to toe with bottles I have that are 3x the price .


that's good to know.. and in that case, not only is my brother in law a very good man, he has fine tastes as well. here's to you, Nick!


----------



## dudong

I had this Chichibu last week in The Society


----------



## ivnj

Amarone Della Valpolicella, never fails me


----------



## panda

This was amazing.


----------



## Anton

panda said:


> This was amazing.View attachment 46795


it better be! great stuff just gotten so expensive


----------



## panda

$75 pour lol, totally worth it.


----------



## dudong

vMinh Nguyen said:


> sweet set up; is that an arche headshell?



It’s an Orsonic 101s, very much happy with it... lots of fake ones on Ebay though so be careful


----------



## dudong

Corradobrit1 said:


> Eisch whisky glass. My fav style bar none but so fragile
> 
> Macallan Edition #4 and Balvenie 21 Portwood (probably my worst whisky buy) this evening



Yes my favorite myself and yes very fragile [emoji51]

I’m so over all the marketing BS of the different distilleries and have been buying only IBs the last 4 years.

I’ve been buying mostly SMWS since last year.


----------



## AT5760

Tonight it's Tilted Barn's Winter Sol. Canned last week - nothing like fresh beer.


----------



## dudong

alterwisser said:


> It’s good to have friends who work at Diageo.... I have one, too.








A Port Ellen sample... amazing!


----------



## Corradobrit1

vMinh Nguyen said:


> View attachment 46712
> 
> 
> my brother in law gave me this bottle ; he is a good man. the Zalto 'sweet wine' glass that i received just today works quite nicely with this mezcal.



I have that bottle of Mezcal too in my drinks cabinet. Very nice stuff. Love the artisanal methods used to produce this low volume spirit,


----------



## Corradobrit1

dudong said:


> Yes my favorite myself and yes very fragile [emoji51]
> 
> I’m so over all the marketing BS of the different distilleries and have been buying only IBs the last 4 years.
> 
> I’ve been buying mostly SMWS since last year.



Some distillery bottling's are still worthy buys. Springbank/Longrow comes to mind. Glen Garioch, Deanston, Glen Scotia and Glengoyne are putting out some genuinely nice bottles too. I just picked up Glengoynes Teapot dram #6, which is getting some rave reviews. Its distillery only bottling but can be purchased through their online storefront.

I refuse to buy another Macallan or Balvenie.

btw I just picked up two more Eisch whisky glasses and they are noticeably thicker glass and stem. Maybe too many breakages forced them to redesign the later production runs. The newer ones are not as refined or balanced  so take care of the ones you have.


----------



## dudong

Corradobrit1 said:


> Some distillery bottling's are still worthy buys. Springbank/Longrow comes to mind. Glen Garioch, Deanston, Glen Scotia and Glengoyne are putting out some genuinely nice bottles too. I just picked up Glengoynes Teapot dram #6, which is getting some rave reviews. Its distillery only bottling but can be purchased through their online storefront.
> 
> I refuse to buy another Macallan or Balvenie.



Yes I got some Glen Scotias bottled for the Cambeltown festival last year and it was really good.


----------



## Corradobrit1

^^^ Whisky Wednesdays 2018 Single Malt of the year, so it must be good. And cask strength. Whats not to love.


----------



## dudong

Corradobrit1 said:


> Some distillery bottling's are still worthy buys. Springbank/Longrow comes to mind. Glen Garioch, Deanston, Glen Scotia and Glengoyne are putting out some genuinely nice bottles too. I just picked up Glengoynes Teapot dram #6, which is getting some rave reviews. Its distillery only bottling but can be purchased through their online storefront.
> 
> I refuse to buy another Macallan or Balvenie.
> 
> btw I just picked up two more Eisch whisky glasses and they are noticeably thicker glass and stem. Maybe too many breakages forced them to redesign the later production runs. The newer ones are not as refined or balanced  so take care of the ones you have.



Same here, wouldn’t buy a Yamazaki, Hibiki or Macallan because I knoe there are a lot of better and cheaper options.

Yes, I have another spare glass. Have you tried a Luigi Bormioli snifter or a Lehmann? Both are good, a Brand Ambassador friend have been praising the Lehmann snifter as being the best. I have a couple of Luigi Bormiolis coming in.


----------



## Corradobrit1

dudong said:


> Same here, wouldn’t buy a Yamazaki, Hibiki or Macallan because I knoe there are a lot of better and cheaper options.
> 
> Yes, I have another spare glass. Have you tried a Luigi Bormioli snifter or a Lehmann? Both are good, a Brand Ambassador friend have been praising the Lehmann snifter as being the best. I have a couple of Luigi Bormiolis coming in.


The Lehmann has a similar bowl shape to the Eisch, but I think I prefer the Eisch tulip lip. How does the weight compare? The very thin stem on the Eisch lends itself to rotating the whisky in the glass when sniffing. Never gelled with the clunky glencairn.


----------



## dudong

Corradobrit1 said:


> The Lehmann has a similar bowl shape to the Eisch, but I think I prefer the Eisch tulip lip. How does the weight compare? The very thin stem on the Eisch lends itself to rotating the whisky in the glass when sniffing. Never gelled with the clunky glencairn.



I haven’t had the chance to hold a Lehmann, but believe its the one that SMWS uses for their stemmed glasses.

The Luigi Bormioli snifter is very nice to hold, shape like a Glencairn with a stem.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Try


dudong said:


> View attachment 46805
> 
> 
> A Port Ellen sample... amazing!


Try and get your Diageo friend to hook you up with the limited release Brora. Now that would be something special to savor.


----------



## Corradobrit1

I'm drinking Springbank 12yo Single Cask Burgundy (1 of 252 bottles of which I picked up 3) this evening. One of Whisky in the 6, top 5 bottles for 2018. I really like SB and Longrows red wine matured releases. I also have a truly exceptional Longrow 9 yo Sauternes, which just goes to show put good spirit in good casks and you don';t need an inordinate amount of maturation.


----------



## vMinh Nguyen

dudong said:


> It’s an Orsonic 101s, very much happy with it... lots of fake ones on Ebay though so be careful


unfortunately, I already know about the counterfeit ones from first hand experience. No worries, I now run eminent technology air bearing arms--so no more headshells!


----------



## dudong

vMinh Nguyen said:


> unfortunately, I already know about the counterfeit ones from first hand experience. No worries, I now run eminent technology air bearing arms--so no more headshells!



Let me guess... an Ebay seller from Hong Kong?

I also have one [emoji34]


----------



## AT5760

Corradobrit1 said:


> I'm drinking Springbank 12yo Single Cask Burgundy (1 of 252 bottles of which I picked up 3) this evening. One of Whisky in the 6, top 5 bottles for 2018. I really like SB and Longrows red wine matured releases. I also have a truly exceptional Longrow 9 yo Sauternes, which just goes to show put good spirit in good casks and you don';t need an inordinate amount of maturation.


 
I'm a big Springbank fan. A few years ago, my wife got me one of their single cask releases (Oloroso Sherry Butt). I still think about that whisky.


----------



## Badgertooth

DamageInc said:


> Christmas Eve, gotta break out some of the good stuff.View attachment 46182



Lynche Bages... my man!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Just wanted to share, any bourbon drinkers need to pick up a bottle of the new batch of Wild Turkey 101. Its hands down the best the best value in bourbon today. They released the latest batch early in 2018. When its onsite here in North Carolina, I can grab a 5th for $14.

https://www.masterofmalt.com/whiskies/wild-turkey-101-whiskey/


----------



## panda

Wild turkey 101 is the kaeru of bourbon


----------



## DamageInc

panda said:


> Wild turkey 101 is the kaeru of bourbon


Not a bad analogy.


----------



## bprescot

panda said:


> Wild turkey 101 is the kaeru of bourbon


Ooooh... Why does a fleshed out system like this not exist already?!

Kaeru: Wild Turkey 101
? : Crown Royale Northern Harvest Rye
Shigeki Tanaka: Corner Creek Bourbon
Wakui: Sazerac 6yr Rye (?)
Zakuri KU: Connemara Peated
.... I have found a new procrastination activity.


----------



## dudong

Single Cask Caol Ila flight

SMWS 53.256 bottled for Japan
North Star 
Port Askaig 2004 bottled for Whisk-E


----------



## panda

This stuff is soooooo tasty!!!


----------



## MrHiggins

panda said:


> View attachment 47074
> This stuff is soooooo tasty!!!


Ha! The Teeling and this Tryconnel were sitting next to each other at my friendly neighborhood liquor store the other day, and I grabbed the Tryconnel on a whim. 

Oh, my! Did I drink it all?!? Better pick up a bottle of Teeling next...


----------



## panda

make sure its the single malt, this stuff is even better than red breast cask strength!!


----------



## MrHiggins

Panda: I'm on it, worry not.


----------



## Corradobrit1

My birthday treat


----------



## panda

Corradobrit1 said:


> View attachment 47076
> 
> 
> My birthday treat


cheers! my bday tomorrow


----------



## Corradobrit1

My younger brothers too on 19th.


----------



## DSChief

today's dram a wee dram of GlenCadam 10, with a splash of Aberlour A'bunadh for added dimension


----------



## tongas

Rhum Lontan 57
A fruit bomb , so looong aftertaste, but not that much left !


----------



## bprescot

'15 Kynsi Rose (didn't love this one)
'14 Domaine Le Seur Unoaked Chardonnay (Finger Lakes winery worth trying)
'09 Turley Rattlesnake Ridge Zin
'10 Jack Creek Pinot Reserve

After dinner we killed the last of my Black Maple Hill 18 bourbon... unsure how I feel about that honestly... I know I'm never getting another bottle of that ever again.


----------



## alterwisser

wunderbar IPA from Rascals, Dublin


----------



## mille162

Surprisingly good, not usually a fan of Patron but this special edition extra anejo is an easy sipper. Gotta love the extra elaborate box and candles it comes with, lol


----------



## panda

Don't think I've ever sipped tequila, lol. For that I go mezcal.

Had a rough day at work tonight, calls for getting shammemered with multiple shots of cheap tequila (1800 silver)


----------



## mille162

panda said:


> Don't think I've ever sipped tequila, lol. For that I go mezcal.
> 
> Had a rough day at work tonight, calls for getting shammemered with multiple shots of cheap tequila (1800 silver)



Tequila is mezcal, lol! Actually, I have like two or three bottles of whiskey in a cabinet somewhere, but all I sip is Tequila. This rack is all tequila, although not all of my tequila


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## doomtop

Having picked up a bottle of Yuzu juice recently, I've been mixing this with a relatively cheap Japanese whisky (Suntory Tori) and a ginger honey syrup. Then topping off with a teaspoon of 18 year Laphroaig.


----------



## DamageInc

Having a De Dolle Stille Nacht 2017.


----------



## childermass

Something nice and smooth for birthdays [emoji4]


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## Tanalasta

Probably the last bottle of Pappy van winkle i’d Buy given current demand and supply


----------



## bprescot

Tanalasta said:


> Probably the last bottle of Pappy van winkle i’d Buy given current demand and supply


The bourbon craze has got to peter out one of these days, right? And usher in a return to $65 for a top flight bourbon? Right? Please dear Lord?


----------



## bahamaroot

A lot.


----------



## Bcos17

DamageInc said:


>


Nice little headphone setup you have there. I've been thinking about getting a modi 2 for a while.


----------



## DamageInc

Bcos17 said:


> Nice little headphone setup you have there. I've been thinking about getting a modi 2 for a while.


Thanks. They don't make the Modi 2 anymore. Unless you are buying used, they only offer the Modi 3 and the Multibit. I have the Multibit, but two of my friends have the Modi 3 and it's a complete steal for 99 USD. Well worth it.


----------



## Bcos17

DamageInc said:


> Thanks. They don't make the Modi 2 anymore. Unless you are buying used, they only offer the Modi 3 and the Multibit. I have the Multibit, but two of my friends have the Modi 3 and it's a complete steal for 99 USD. Well worth it.


They are still selling them in the clearance section. Since the 3 came out I might go that route. I think the 2 is $69.


----------



## DamageInc

Oh alright, didn't know they had a clearance section. Smart.


----------



## Lars




----------



## Dave Kinogie

Cracked a bottle of '18 Founders CBS, pretty fantastic whether fresh or cellared. Might lose a lot of respect with this next comment lol, but I shot some whip cream into a snifter and poured CBS on top for my 2nd glass. It was actually incredible.


----------



## AT5760

Nice! I’ve got a bottle of ‘17 and ‘18 that I haven’t opened yet.


----------



## Dave Kinogie

AT5760 said:


> Nice! I’ve got a bottle of ‘17 and ‘18 that I haven’t opened yet.


Just realized I cracked the '17. Should have noticed there was a mountie on the label lol.


----------



## mille162

Tequila tasting time! Nothing is as smooth as Reserva De La Familia, and this new Reposado might be my new favorite sipper


----------



## CulinaryCellist

Tasting the mead I've been fermenting for a year


----------



## Nemo

CulinaryCellist said:


> Tasting the mead I've been fermenting for a year


Can you post again tomorrow please?

Just so we all know that you are still OK [emoji16].


----------



## CulinaryCellist

Nemo said:


> Can you post again tomorrow please?
> 
> Just so we all know that you are still OK [emoji16].


Lol, heard. I've gotten close to the taste and mouthfeel of Guinness Stout when I was brewing but this is my first try at mead


----------



## CulinaryCellist

CulinaryCellist said:


> Lol, heard. I've gotten close to the taste and mouthfeel of Guinness Stout when I was brewing but this is my first try at mead


 it went down smooth, and tasted great .. I'm going to start a new batch


----------



## podzap

Pratsch Grüner Veltliner 2017 - this particular grape neutralises the smell of asparagus piss nearly 1oo% and it's asparagus season now.


----------



## inferno

i r drinking staropramen beer. i like staropramen, staro brno, and czechoslovakian budwiser. I also like warsteiner but its hard to find around here.


----------



## podzap

inferno said:


> i r drinking staropramen beer. i like staropramen, staro brno, and czechoslovakian budwiser. I also like warsteiner but its hard to find around here.



If you ever get a chance to try Zlatopramen (Golden Spring), it's even better. Warsteiner is mass-market stuff in Germany - sort of like Budweiser.


----------



## inferno

But its quite nice imo. I dont really like the "more specialized beers" i like the the odder normal/regular ones kinda  i guess i'm not really a connoisseur. 

zlatopramen you say. I will try to find that. can you buy this in regular stores in finland or the alko only?


----------



## podzap

inferno said:


> But its quite nice imo. I dont really like the "more specialized beers" i like the the odder normal/regular ones kinda  i guess i'm not really a connoisseur.
> 
> zlatopramen you say. I will try to find that. can you buy this in regular stores in finland or the alko only?



They don't sell it at all in Finland. I have my Czech friend bring me a few bottles when he visits home.


----------



## Lars




----------



## ecchef

Local brew. Very, very local. And aptly named..


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## mille162

First happy hour of the season. Tinto Portuguese red gin, fresh brewed earl grey white tea, dramapothecary sweetgrass cbd


----------



## Matus

I have a cold I somehow can not shake off, so I am giving whiskey a try ..


----------



## inferno

I'm drinking 3,5% beerś, staropramen and some other local brand and then a redbull here and there instead of blow to stay awake


----------



## Michi




----------



## DamageInc

Michi said:


> View attachment 52373



I've been meaning to try that one. Is it worth seeking out?

I was celebrating yesterday and had a 3 year old Westvleteren XII.


----------



## Michi

DamageInc said:


> I've been meaning to try that one. Is it worth seeking out?


Both Weihenstephan (south of Munich) and Erding (north of Munich) make excellent beers. Definitely worth checking out. Erdinger Weissbier is pretty much considered the benchmark for the Bavarian style; Weihenstephaner Weissbier is on par with Erdinger, in my opinion.

The Weihenstephan light and dark beers are also very good, as is their Doppelbock, called "Korbinian".



DamageInc said:


> I was celebrating yesterday and had a 3 year old Westvleteren XII.


I've heard of that one, but haven't had a chance to try it. While I'm biased towards Bavarian beer (having grown up Munich), the Trappist beers are top notch and I enjoy them a lot. Very different, but absolutely delicious.

Personally, I don't think there are beers made outside Bavaria and Belgium that reach the same level of perfection.


----------



## DamageInc

I've had Erdinger Weissbier before and enjoyed it. I'll try to find a bottle of Weihenstephaner Weissbier. Maybe I'll have to order online.

Regarding the Westvleteren XII, it's a really great beer, but I'm not sure that the price can be justified. I personally prefer the Rochefort 10, if I'm honest. Bought a case of those last year. In Denmark, a Rochefort 10 is around 5.5 euro, but if I order them online from Belgium, they are half price. I more or less only buy beer online from Belgium ever since I found this amazing store that'll ship 31 kilos of beer to my doorstep for 14 euros, and all their beer is more or less half price compared to stores in Denmark. After having tried hundreds of craft beers from Mikkeller and other smaller hipster brewers, I've found that I tend to gravitate more towards the older Belgian stuff. A lot of the beer that the indie hipsters brew doesn't necessarily taste all that great, but mostly just different. And usually way too expensive for what it is.


----------



## Michi

DamageInc said:


> I more or less only buy beer online from Belgium ever since I found this amazing store that'll ship 31 kilos of beer to my doorstep for 14 euros


Oh man, I'd be all over that! I'm pretty sure though that they won't ship me 31 kilos of beer to Australia for 14 Euros 

Imported beer here is expensive. That bottle of Weihenstephaner cost approximately USD 5.50. I can buy a quite drinkable 750 ml bottle of wine for the same amount…


----------



## DamageInc

I just checked shipping to Australia. What would cost 14 euro in shipping to DK would be 205 euro to Australia. Maybe not worth it. Maybe stick to some good Australian wine.


----------



## Tanalasta

Whisky. More specifically Australian whisky. Tim Duckett is a drill sergeant when it comes to whipping his whisky into shape.

https://www.heartwoodmaltwhisky.com.au/shot-in-the-dark

Peated, Tasmanian spirit aged in muscat casks.

Paired to a stir fry Mee Siam flavoured Ho Fan with lemongrass chicken, fresh shiitake. Took out the 210mm stainless clad Toyama. Not very reactive. Sliced through the raw chicken like a laser. A very thin, delicate edge. More of a pull slicer. Very light. Think I’ve gotten used to 240mm so not sure if it’d get more love


----------



## Michi

There are quite a few Australian whiskeys that are making a mark. I visited the Nant distillery a few years ago, before the **** show about pre-paid barrels going missing and the like blew up. Very, very nice whiskey!

Nant are under new management now, and I had a chance to try some of their new creations last year. Definitely worth checking out, as are other distillers in Tasmania. Some of those whiskeys are giving Scotch single malts a run for their money, in my opinion.


----------



## Tanalasta

Michi said:


> There are quite a few Australian whiskeys that are making a mark. I visited the Nant distillery a few years ago, before the **** show about pre-paid barrels going missing and the like blew up. Very, very nice whiskey!
> 
> Nant are under new management now, and I had a chance to try some of their new creations last year. Definitely worth checking out, as are other distillers in Tasmania. Some of those whiskeys are giving Scotch single malts a run for their money, in my opinion.



Oh. We could have a discourse over whisky. If you’re ever in my neck of the woods! Potential of controversy re: Keith Batt the previous owner of Nant and alleged practices that are being investigated. Australian whisky has been consistently making their mark on the local and international scene.

Would you be surprised if I say I’ve tried pretty much most of them? We’ll probably have several Australian showings at dinner tomorrow! I quite enjoy Overeem, Fleurieu, older Sullivan cove bottlings, heartwood... amongst many others.


----------



## Patrick Gilmartin

I had my standard Guy Saget Chinon as my shiftie. We have a couple of new rosés on the list but no open bottles were left at the end the night. Saturday night, I'll open one if I have to.


----------



## mille162

Clase Azule reposado, frozen strawberry, frozen banana, coconut water, basil, toasted salted coconut rim.


----------



## Chef Doom

I will be joining the vegan cult soon so I need to get used to drinking my own urine.


----------



## Lars




----------



## Anton

mille162 said:


> Clase Azule reposado, frozen strawberry, frozen banana, coconut water, basil, toasted salted coconut rim.
> View attachment 52507


Are you mixing that tequila?


----------



## Jlc88

This weekend I'll be drinking classic Zombie's


----------



## DamageInc

By chance I found the ratebeer #1 weissbier and I just had to try it. I usually drink much heavier beers, but this was nice and quite refreshing. Definitely picking this up again for the summer.


----------



## Michi

The Weihenstephaner Weissbier is a top-notch example of that style. Schneider Weisse is also very good, a bit darker and sweeter. The other top-shelf one is Erdinger Weissbier. Try all three and then stick with the one that you like best.


----------



## krx927

I just love German weissbier. Really refreshing and the taste is oh so good.

If you liked Weihenstephaner you also need to try Franziskaner
weissbier if you can get it.


----------



## playero

Macho Man wine from Jumilla Spain


----------



## Receiver52

Guinness and strongbow followed by Seghesio Zin. Threw sone Castle Rock Pinot in for good measure


----------



## podzap

DamageInc said:


> By chance I found the ratebeer #1 weissbier and I just had to try it. I usually drink much heavier beers, but this was nice and quite refreshing. Definitely picking this up again for the summer.
> 
> View attachment 53555



LIKE

Weihenstephaner goes back almost 1000 years and was the first brewery in the world to isolate a yeast strain in order to produce a consistent product.

The hefeweizen is typically consumed during the earlier part of the summer when it's not so hot, with the kristallweizen and lemon slice being a classic for the really hot summer days. The only real difference between the two is that kristall is centrifuge-filtered and hefe is not. Try to find the Weihenstephaner Kristallweizen, get it pretty cold and drink it in a proper hefe glass with a lemon slice. See how you like it!


----------



## podzap

Not sure yet what I will be drinking tonight, probably something I LIKE  I'll let you know when the night comes.


----------



## DamageInc

Thank you for the recommendation, but I can tell you right now that I will not be putting any fruit in my beer.


----------



## ecchef

Had enough Bavarian beer to last a lifetime. I would kill for some Orion Draft.


----------



## podzap

DamageInc said:


> Thank you for the recommendation, but I can tell you right now that I will not be putting any fruit in my beer.



Grains, from which bier is made, are closer to being fruits than being anything else. Let that one sink in for a while.

Finally, there is a reason why the phrase "comparing apples to oranges" uses fruits on both sides of the comparison - because the two are universes apart in terms of taste and appearance.

One does not generally think of a lemon or a lime as a fruit due to their extremely high acidic content, although technically they are.


----------



## Benjamin8732

It is Saturday night here in the UK and I am enjoying a nip (or two) of Scapa Skiren, single malt Scotch whisky.


----------



## Michi

podzap said:


> The only real difference between the two is that kristall is centrifuge-filtered and hefe is not.


As a Bavarian who grew up with the stuff (and has consumed mega litres of it), I would disagree. The taste of Kristall Weizen is different from Hefe Weisse. The yeast does change the taste and aroma. And, as a "real" Bavarian, you wouldn't be seen dead drinking a Kristall Weizen. That's for the ignorant Prussians 

That said, if you prefer the taste of the filtered stuff, go right ahead (but don't expect me to have another conversation with you)


----------



## podzap

Michi said:


> As a Bavarian who grew up with the stuff (and has consumed mega litres of it), I would disagree. The taste of Kristall Weizen is different from Hefe Weisse. The yeast does change the taste and aroma. And, as a "real" Bavarian, you wouldn't be seen dead drinking a Kristall Weizen. That's for the ignorant Prussians
> 
> That said, if you prefer the taste of the filtered stuff, go right ahead (but don't expect me to have another conversation with you)



That's alright, man, everybody knows the best bier comes from Karlsruhe anyway 

https://www.vogelbraeu.de


----------



## Michi

podzap said:


> That's alright, man, everybody knows the best bier comes from Karlsruhe anyway
> 
> https://www.vogelbraeu.de


Right, that's it! You are officially in my Bad Book now


----------



## podzap

Michi said:


> Right, that's it! You are officially in my Bad Book now



Of all the years I lived in Germany, it was always in *Bad*en Württemberg


----------



## Lars




----------



## CulinaryCellist

Last night, a bottle of Legion Russian imperial stout while we cleaned after service


----------



## vMinh Nguyen

3


----------



## podzap

Weihenstephaner Korbinian


----------



## parbaked




----------



## dwalker

Couple of birthday beers.


----------



## parbaked

Breathing....


----------



## ACHiPo

parbaked said:


> Breathing....
> 
> View attachment 55091


Those shouldn't need much air, but I'd be tempted to give them mouth-to-mouth! Nice choice! How were they?


----------



## ACHiPo

parbaked said:


> View attachment 54320


Wow nice cellar! Let me know if you need any help with spoilage control!


----------



## playero

yep


----------



## Carl Kotte

parbaked said:


> View attachment 54320



Man, good stuff! Did they stand up to expectation?


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## Danzo

Trying to resist opening this. But I think I will tonight.


----------



## DamageInc

Again.


----------



## Michi

DamageInc said:


> Again.


Most excellent choice!


----------



## DamageInc

A huge amount of yeast in this bottle. Still delicious.


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## DamageInc




----------



## bkultra




----------



## bahamaroot

Heineken, and several of them, because sometimes you just have to do what you just have to do...


----------



## parbaked

Pinot with meatballs....


----------



## mille162

A little bit of a Johnnie Walker taste testing going on...XR21 is the favorite, although it drinks very similar to the 18yo (platinum). The Blue now tastes like the Blue Ghost with a melted ice cube in it, way to similar to standout enough and justify the 2x’s price tag. I’ve always preferred the platinum over the blue, now I think the XR21 is just ever so slightly better, and my new overall JW favorite.


----------



## ACHiPo

parbaked said:


> Pinot with meatballs....
> View attachment 57611


Wow 24 years is pretty old for a Pinot. How was it?


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## Carl Kotte




----------



## rebornhj

Choya Umeshu Japanese plum wine


----------



## AT5760

Fresh and local. Usually a pretty good combo for beer.


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## bm11

Love Lagavulin! Also your choice in (Norlan) glass.


----------



## lowercasebill

bm11 said:


> Love Lagavulin! Also your choice in (Norlan) glass.


I couldn't decide between neat or rocks so.... Both


----------



## bm11

Meant to post this Weds night. I bought this bottle months back for a special occasion. We hit a new record month at work, so I indulged with a pour of this absolutely phenomenal single malt when I got home.


----------



## parbaked

Sunday lunch:




Verget Les Chaumes 1999 Chassagne-Montrachet


----------



## DamageInc

Last bottle. Gotta go get some more.


----------



## Michi

Rauchbier (literally "smoke beer") made in Bamberg, Germany.

Has a distinct smokey flavour. Not something you'd want to drink all the time, but it's different and interesting. Something to enjoy occasionally…


----------



## Carl Kotte

Michi said:


> Rauchbier (literally "smoke beer") made in Bamberg, Germany.
> 
> Has a distinct smokey flavour. Not something you'd want to drink all the time, but it's different and interesting. Something to enjoy occasionally…
> 
> View attachment 58867



A good one!


----------



## DamageInc

A large negroni.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Something Martel


----------



## DamageInc

A large negroni.


----------



## parbaked

With starters:




then pasta:




and with lamb:





The Raveneau Chablis was insanely good...


----------



## DamageInc

My favorite beer.


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## Carl Kotte

Not too bad.


----------



## thirsty0ne

Flötzinger Hell

One of the best beers I ever had.
From Rosenheim with love.


----------



## DamageInc

Again. So good.


----------



## DamageInc

Again.


----------



## Michi

DamageInc said:


> Again


I think you might be repeating yourself?

Fortunately, the number of repeats is self-limiting…


----------



## DamageInc

I might have another tomorrow evening.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

12 pac bottles on sale tried Michelob Ultra Pure Gold.


----------



## Michi

DamageInc said:


> Again.


Me too


----------



## DamageInc

Cheers


----------



## Ryndunk

@DamageInc @Michi Weihenstephaner makes some great beers. My favorite from them though has to be the Vitus. If you ever find it give it a try.


----------



## podzap

Ryndunk said:


> @DamageInc @Michi Weihenstephaner makes some great beers. My favorite from them though has to be the Vitus. If you ever find it give it a try.



All of their beers are good. Vitus is a doppelbock and there is a time and a place for that - at 7.7% ABV, it's definitely not what you want to order when you're out a restaurant having dinner and need to drive home! It is easily available in every city in Finland, so I drink it sometimes.

They also make a good Pils, and then there is @Michi 's favorite - the kristallweissbier (duck)!


----------



## podzap

Schneider Weisse Aventinus (doppelbock, 8.2% ABV)


----------



## Michi

podzap said:


> and then there is @Michi 's favorite - the kristallweissbier (duck)!


OK, that's it! I'll be un-friending you on Facebook, Google+, Instagram, and every other social media platform I can think of. In addition, I'll be reporting you to the police for defamation


----------



## Michi

podzap said:


> Schneider Weisse Aventinus (doppelbock, 8.2% ABV)


That one is nice. In small doses. It's really more like food than drink, it's that rich. And, after two of them, you definitely notice things. (Or, rather, don't notice them as much anymore.)

After three of them, most people find it too difficult to go home and decide to spend a night right here in the pub instead…


----------



## podzap

Michi said:


> That one is nice. In small doses. It's really more like food than drink, it's that rich. And, after two of them, you definitely notice things. (Or, rather, don't notice them as much anymore.)
> 
> After three of them, most people find it too difficult to go home and decide to spend a night right here in the pub instead…



I usually drink 4 of them every Saturday evening (while being at home) ! Never tried 5, though.


----------



## Michi

podzap said:


> I usually drink 4 of them every Saturday evening (while being at home)


Right. You definitely wouldn't want to do that in a pub…


----------



## DamageInc

Again.


----------



## podzap

DamageInc said:


> Again.View attachment 61177



Might want to get a proper weissbier glass some day?


----------



## DamageInc

This is the only 50cl beer glass I own. But yeah, I should look into that.


----------



## podzap

Vodka and coke


----------



## DamageInc

Thanks for the recommendation. It's good.


----------



## Ryndunk

Nice


----------



## inferno

gonna down a redbull now and then some 3,5%s staropramen lol.


----------



## Gjackson98

home made plum syrup (酸梅汤）


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## Stx00lax

2010 Quilceda creek cab magnum. $500, or free if you have nice friends.


----------



## Gjackson98

Local beer


----------



## captaincaed

Aperol and gin because on of my favorite bands lied to me.


----------



## mille162

Its a tequila kind of nite...


----------



## Carl Kotte

captaincaed said:


> Aperol and gin because on of my favorite bands lied to me.


Oh, what happened? What band, which lie... and how was the drink?


----------



## captaincaed

Carl Kotte said:


> Oh, what happened? What band, which lie... and how was the drink?


https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/is-lip-synching-a-sin.43806/


----------



## Dc2123

Jager


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## Brian Weekley

Who’s to argue with Cistercian Monks. ... not me! A great find at $20. I used it to welcome a new Kippington to the family. Some days are better than others. Some days are just GREAT! Between the knife and the wine this was just a GREAT day!


----------



## Tanalasta

Nothing too special. Trying to slowly bottle kill a Linkwood 25 bottling to make some more room


----------



## inferno

i r drinking sir tastealot and staropramen. 3,5's, this is the most macho concentration here. 
its a lot of pissing action going on and i think i just accidentally pissed on my own pants slightly for the 3:rd time tonight.
keeping it real!! 3,5s


----------



## Dc2123

Did anyone see that they're making a jager cold brew.....


----------



## podzap

Clynelish 14 years old single malt scotch whisky.


----------



## parbaked

I was enjoying this 15 Years Longmorn...but now it's gone.


----------



## childermass

Just right after a bottle of Tullamore DEW [emoji4]


----------



## childermass

Been tricked [emoji23]


----------



## childermass

Apparently the monkey shoulder was killed by my 39th birthday [emoji23]


----------



## childermass

My father in law is a german...


----------



## podzap

Liquor cabinet is stocked up now so: decisions, decisions.


----------



## Gjackson98

Good friend came over to drink some whiskey


----------



## bkultra

Still amazed how good this is for the price, not as good as the lore (but half the price).


----------



## bkultra

Do I need to breakout the Highland Park 18yr to get people to drink with me?


----------



## bkultra

Guess I'm hungover alone too? I have Thanksgiving feast at my daughter's preschool... Chicken nuggets touch by God only knows how many little sausage fingers.


----------



## panda

bkultra said:


> Do I need to breakout the Highland Park 18yr to get people to drink with me?


cheers buddy, i will have a drink with you!!


----------



## DamageInc

Cheers.


----------



## Carl Kotte

DamageInc said:


> Cheers.
> View attachment 65466



That one is pretty nice!


----------



## panda




----------



## Johnny Manicotti

Ayinger


----------



## bkultra




----------



## panda

i'm not a scotch drinker but i had a craving for some tonight so i bought a bottle of macallan 12 which is the only macallan i actually enjoy. i might pick up a bottle of yamazaki 18 with next years tax return tho..


----------



## bkultra

I personally prefer Islay, but Highland Park 18 is by far my absolute favorite whiskey of any type. For Islay my go to is lagavulin 16.


----------



## ecchef

Booze and frozen water.


----------



## bkultra




----------



## Random




----------



## Dave Kinogie

A glass of Remy Martin 1738. Over the summer I started trying to get into Cognacs. This one is solid, but the bottle has been open for 3 or 4 months and it lost some character. Still a whiskey and tequila guy at heart. Might get into a glass of Stagg Jr before this stoagie is finished.


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## Lars




----------



## kidsos

Fricandó 2017 from Cantina al di là del fiume, sick orange wine from Italy


----------



## Random

View media item 31507


----------



## Michi

A lot…


----------



## bkultra

Random said:


> View media item 31507



As a coffee fan, I'm offended.


----------



## Random

bkultra said:


> As a coffee fan, I'm offended.



And I will fight for your right to be so.

So I guess it wouldn't improve my coffee drinking cred if I told you that most of the time I drink K-cups.

And so it goes....


----------



## Random

View media item 31508


----------



## bkultra

You're dead to me


----------



## Random

bkultra said:


> You're dead to me



I have to admit that I really want to try some of that muthonjo. I've been wanting to experiment with coffee patina on my knives and it might be good for that.


----------



## bkultra

Old fashioned


----------



## panda

i saw redbreast released a sherry aged 12year.

ive been trying so hard to find michters cask strength rye with no luck..


----------



## lemeneid

Sunday night was a good night


----------



## bkultra

I might be able to help with the michters request. Nice pick by the way.

If you want a good irish, look into yellow spot, green spot, red spot...

@panda toasted or regular on the michters barrel strength?


----------



## panda

what is toasted? i only want rye, not the bourbon

i always get cask strength when i do redbreast. but i enjoy teeling single malt way too much to spend almost twice the money on redbreast cask, haha.

thanks for the recco, i just dropped 3 bills at the liquor store today, but i'll look into the spot whiskey next trip.


----------



## bkultra




----------



## bkultra

Download distiller app. Search the main categories and subcategories for recommendations.

Like anything it's subjective but easy to hone in on the best or best bang for the buck.


----------



## panda

ahh, the regular!! i got one bottle of it and never saw it again.  same with tullamore dew phoenix


----------



## bkultra

On it, show my local guy has it in stock. I'll confirm tomorrow


----------



## panda

Dunno squat about champagne, but the description sounded good so picked it up for new year's Eve.


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## bkultra

Barrel strength (limited edition) is not in stock @ my local shop, but he might be able to order a bottle in. They aren't cheap ($130-$199) from what I see on the larger online whiskey sites. You have some amazing options in that price range. 

Not what the original retail price was, but that is the "secondary" market price.


----------



## panda

yeah i got mine for like 100 i think 4 years ago? i would gladly pay 150 for it tho.


----------



## bkultra

Ok I'll see what he says about ordering one in.


----------



## bkultra

Old fashioned again, but this time with maple syrup (bourbon barrel-aged) instead of sugar.


----------



## ian

Real good. It’s kinda like a sweetish Madeira.


----------



## panda

bkultra said:


> Old fashioned again, but this time with maple syrup (bourbon barrel-aged) instead of sugar.


for me it's my usual workhorse, pikesville rye.


----------



## Carl Kotte

lemeneid said:


> Sunday night was a good night
> View attachment 66958



Wow, how did the 98 elio altare hold up? Vajra moscato is one of my favs. Great line-up!


----------



## Michi




----------



## DamageInc




----------



## Michi

@DamageInc I think you are repeating yourself…


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## lemeneid

Carl Kotte said:


> Wow, how did the 98 elio altare hold up? Vajra moscato is one of my favs. Great line-up!


All the seven bottles there were excellent. The 3 Barolos were the highlight as was the Terre Alte.


----------



## Carl Kotte

lemeneid said:


> All the seven bottles there were excellent. The 3 Barolos were the highlight as was the Terre Alte.



Glad to hear that! Great stuff [emoji1303]


----------



## mille162

Tis the season for over-priced holiday themed drinks...but damn they taste good!


----------



## DamageInc

Had these for Christmas dinner.


----------



## ACHiPo

DamageInc said:


> Had these for Christmas dinner.
> 
> View attachment 67428
> View attachment 67429
> View attachment 67430
> View attachment 67431


Nice! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Kevin Sykes

Found some Busch in the back of my brother's pantry...


----------



## Lars




----------



## DamageInc




----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## DamageInc

Happy new year.


----------



## ecchef

bkultra said:


> View attachment 66081


That looks familiar.


----------



## ecchef

Last two bottles of this with New Year’s osechi.


----------



## ian




----------



## ACHiPo

ian said:


> View attachment 68077


You've got the magic recipe down!


----------



## pgugger

Sake... seems appropriate with all my recent Japanese knife purchases...


----------



## JBroida

pgugger said:


> Sake... seems appropriate with all my recent Japanese knife purchases...View attachment 68398



Kubota manju is a personal favorite for a good, easy to drink and pair with food sake


----------



## pgugger

JBroida said:


> Kubota manju is a personal favorite for a good, easy to drink and pair with food sake



I don't know sake well and it was the first time I tried this one, but I really enjoyed it.


----------



## bkultra




----------



## bkultra

ian said:


> View attachment 68077



Fixed it for you, Rye not bourbon you savages.


----------



## ian

bkultra said:


> Fixed it for you, Rye not bourbon you savages.
> 
> View attachment 68679



Full disclosure: the Knob Creek is a favorite of my wife’s and was her choice. I agree that it’s pretty good, but my preference is for rye humor as well.



Edit: Just want to alert everyone to the best pun of the decade, given the alternate old english meaning of humor as ‘bodily liquid’. I guess the rye becomes a humor when you ingest it? ... ... ...


----------



## MrHiggins

A gift from a friend: 2000 vintage port. I used a bit for a sauce with some locally grown pork ribs chops. The whole meal was lovely. (Knife is a shi-han 260x57 wrought iron clad white 2)


----------



## lemeneid

Snagged these two bottles over the week. Will be opening one of them I guess.


----------



## lowercasebill

Nice.
Please let us know about the sake when you try it. 
Save some for me!


----------



## lemeneid

For sure, I'm still trying to find out about this Sake though. It was a gift from my ohtoro supplier. If anyone can dig up any info on it, will be much appreciated!


----------



## lowercasebill

I dont think this is an exact match?
Maybe the same just in a presentation bottle?
Regardless that is a nice gift.


----------



## lowercasebill

https://sake.axisplan.com/product/tomio-zenryo-yamadanishiki/


----------



## lemeneid

Nope, its a different one, the one I have is a Genshu or undiluted the kanji in red on the right reads Daiginjo Genshu, the one on your posted link reads Junmai Daiginjo. And the alcohol content is different too from mine. Difference between a genshu and a junmai daiginjo is usually stronger flavour due to it being diluted less. But junmai daiginjo is already super polished, so I'm not too sure I will be able to taste the difference!


----------



## lowercasebill

Either way ... Enjoy!


----------



## Kevin Sykes

View media item 31526
Finishing this bottle of Frederiksdal Cherry wine...aged in Cognac barrels...if you like the tart cherries check anything out from this producer.


----------



## DamageInc

Frederiksdal cherry wine is top shelf stuff, highly recommended.


----------



## bkultra

In my top 5


----------



## bkultra

Full disclosure I've also had the Lagavulin 16 & Highland Park 18 as well, but I've posted those recently. Time to move onto single pot still Irish whiskey. Slightly prefer yellow spot when compared to red spot.


----------



## panda

Single pot Irish? Redbreast cask strength. Mmmmmmm


bkultra said:


> Full disclosure I've also had the Lagavulin 16 & Highland Park 18 as well, but I've posted those recently. Time to move onto single pot still Irish whiskey. Slightly prefer yellow spot when compared to red spot.
> 
> View attachment 70194


----------



## bkultra

Redbreast 21yr, but you have excellent taste


----------



## bkultra

@panda, sorry not cask strength


----------



## bkultra




----------



## DamageInc




----------



## bkultra




----------



## DamageInc

Westvleteren 8

Had this in the fridge for 2 years.


----------



## bkultra

Thinking of using my powers for evil and changing the title of the thread to "What's damageinc & bkultra drinking".


----------



## panda

I'm drinking Corona


----------



## bkultra

Well your not in the ****ing club


----------



## daveb

bkultra said:


> Thinking of using my powers for evil and changing the title of the thread to "What's damageinc & bkultra drinking".



I was thinking between us, we're average

And "drink" as in drinking is censored? Or were you thinking of a different club?


----------



## bkultra

If I stretch it, I'm average

Also use you powers for evil Dave. Go to edit my post and you can see what I typed without the censorship. (Hint it's also at the very end of the video clip I embedded)


----------



## AT5760

Too lazy to grab the bottle and take a picture. Glenfiddich 21. Private Reserve or something like that.


----------



## bkultra

AT5760 said:


> Too lazy to grab the bottle and take a picture. Glenfiddich 21. Private Reserve or something like that.



Glenfiddich 21 Year Old Reserva

Would be my guess, aged in rum barrels.


----------



## Colonel Mustard

bkultra said:


> In my top 5
> 
> View attachment 70190


It's the firste time I scan this thread. But I must say: "Mmmmmmmmm, Laphroaig!!!!"


----------



## Corradobrit1

Glengoyne 25 tonight. The good stuff comes out at the weekends.....


----------



## Michi

I cook with wine a lot. Sometimes, I even put some into the food.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Corradobrit1 said:


> Glengoyne 25 tonight. The good stuff comes out at the weekends.....



I have come close to pulling the trigger on this one several times based on various reviews, but hard to justify $330 when the 21 year old can be had for $160. Mercifully, the local Total Wine that carries this is out of stock, though they had it a month ago or so when I checked...


----------



## Corradobrit1

I got mine from the UK. Its about $260 although you only get 70cl. Well worth the price IMO. In fact I'm about to get a 2nd backup bottle. I'd agree the 21 would be a worthy contender if it wasn't bottled at 43% abv and prob chill-filtered.


----------



## pgugger

Tengumai Yamahai Junmai sake while I make some sushi. Also, it is always important to have more knives ready than ingredients.


----------



## Michi

pgugger said:


> Tengumai Yamahai Junmai sake while I make some sushi.


That's a gorgeous picture, thank you!


----------



## panda

@bkultra red spot! And cask strength japanese stuff.


----------



## panda

Omfg the red spot is incredible!!!! Delicious. The kaiyo is just ok in comparison.


----------



## bkultra

Very nice... I recommend you try them all. Green is an amazing value, yellow and red are very unique but also very different from each other.


----------



## panda

will do


----------



## Corradobrit1

Tonight breaking out the Longrow Red 11 year old Pinot Noir cask matured.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

I have Green and Yellow but have never tried Red.


----------



## panda

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I have Green and Yellow but have never tried Red.


The green and yellow are.next on my list to try


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Had a vodka martini with dinner but think I’ll end the night with a nip of Deanston 20, which is fantastic.


----------



## ecchef

Japanese moonshine. 23 year old umeshu courtesy of my Mother in law.


----------



## podzap

Water, since it's a workday tomorrow.


----------



## panda

podzap said:


> Water, since it's a workday tomorrow.


whackkkkkk


----------



## Corradobrit1

podzap said:


> Water, since it's a workday tomorrow.


BAN


----------



## panda

Corradobrit1 said:


> BAN


Lolz


----------



## podzap

Corradobrit1 said:


> BAN



Pfft. I can drink more than all of you combined, and that is not a good thing!


----------



## bkultra

Challenge accepted


----------



## panda

Between Brian and I I think he would die


----------



## Geigs

Belgrove Rye. If you like whisky get a bottle of this, best rye I've ever had.


----------



## bkultra

Geigs said:


> Belgrove Rye. If you like whisky get a bottle of this, best rye I've ever had.



Pretty rare stuff, at least here in the states. been eyeing the rye and peated rye for a bit.


----------



## Geigs

If you can find it grab some. Spendy it worth it. Hard to get here in Aus too, small volumes and entirely estate produced from the grain to the peat to the production.


----------



## panda

Geigs said:


> Belgrove Rye. If you like whisky get a bottle of this, best rye I've ever had.


best one for me was michter's cask strength

someone told me to checkout peerless rye, and it was gross!!

also, this red spot is too damn tasty. ive already drank half the damn bottle.


----------



## Geigs

panda said:


> best one for me was michter's cask strength
> 
> someone told me to checkout peerless rye, and it was gross!!
> 
> also, this red spot is too damn tasty. ive already drank half the damn bottle.



I have some Michter's, that stuff is great. I like the Pikesville Rye too.


----------



## bkultra

Lock Stock & Barrel 18 Year Old Straight Rye

Thomas h handy Sazerac rye $$$$$$


----------



## podzap

Geigs said:


> If you can find it grab some. Spendy it worth it. Hard to get here in Aus too, small volumes and entirely estate produced from the grain to the peat to the production.



One does not produce grain and peat on the same estate.


----------



## podzap

Currently drinking some Meukow VSOP Cognac, starting to intertwine with some Pernod Absinthe, on to a Hayman's Martini quite soon and then some Italian Valpolicella with dinner. Just gettin' warmed up.


----------



## bkultra

Somebody say absinthe?... Forgive the dust, all those bottles have been untouched ageing for at least 10-15 years. (It's also why I'm blocking out the light behind them)


----------



## podzap

Yeah I'm not normally a "regular" Absinthe fan (I do like it), but as all the hand sanitizer is now unavailable due to the hamsters I bought two bottles of Pernod (68% ABV / 136 proof for muricans) since it is strong enough to use for the purpose plus tastes good


----------



## daveb

You don't drink enough.



Ha! Bet you've not heard that before


----------



## panda

bkultra said:


> Somebody say absinthe?... Forgive the dust, all those bottles have been untouched ageing for at least 10-15 years. (It's also why I'm blocking out the light behind them)
> View attachment 73966


Lemme get one


----------



## bkultra

Here's a link to the bottles currently on that bar...

https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/whats-your-most-expensive-hobby.21631/page-24#post-647802


----------



## Geigs

podzap said:


> One does not produce grain and peat on the same estate.


One can and does, in Tasmania. Estate grown rye, hand dug peat.


----------



## podzap

Geigs said:


> One can and does, in Tasmania. Estate grown rye, hand dug peat.



The size of the estate would need to be several thousand square kilometres. Swamp land does not just exist directly next to tillable soil.


----------



## playero

Great steak and silver oak wine.


----------



## bkultra

I see I'm not the only one celebrating the great holiday that falls on March 14th..


----------



## Geigs

podzap said:


> The size of the estate would need to be several thousand square kilometres. Swamp land does not just exist directly next to tillable soil.


You are obviously a global expert on peat with an intimate knowledge of Tasmanian topography. Swamp land does indeed exist directly adjacent tillable soil. My family farms and has this exact situation on their property.


----------



## bkultra

Sazerac, with ice... Don't judge me


----------



## bkultra

Next person that posts drinking (with a pic) can pick someone to get the ban hammer...

I suggest @panda


----------



## bkultra

End of the world and I'm drinking alone... Lame.


----------



## bkultra

Old fashioned... Next person to post is now banned. /endthread


----------



## bkultra

@panda is still kicked


----------



## panda

i like sazerac once in a great while, but made with rye and hold the sugar hehe


----------



## panda

bkultra said:


> I see I'm not the only one celebrating the great holiday that falls on March 14th..


lol, steak and bj day


----------



## ecchef




----------



## panda

i;m sad because i killed the rest of the red spot, but also happy cause i'm f&cking buzzinig hard


----------



## DamageInc

Happy Friday.


----------



## mille162

Decided no occasion was special occasion enough to crack this bottle open to start off happy hour.


----------



## bkultra

Anytime is special enough for my Kirkland box wine. I do pour into a fancy glass though.


----------



## panda

Friend of mine gifted this to me, stuff is delicious, tastes like asian pear.


----------



## DamageInc

Made a bloody mary.


----------



## bkultra

Love a good bloody, but I prefer mezcal to vodka. Adds a nice smokiness.


----------



## DamageInc

Never tried it with mezcal. Will remember that for the future.

Sunday morning smoothies. Banana, strawberry, raspberry, pineapple, whole milk, and third of a bottle Malibu.


----------



## WPerry

I don't tend to splurge on imbibing, I'm usually a (decent-to-pretty-darn-good) beer kind of guy, with the occasional foray in to hard liquor. I will say, though, that picking up some quarantine wine for my wife has made it easier for me to justify stretching my bottle budget a bit - I think that $100 dollars of decent spirits will last longer than $100 of decent wine, or that's what I'm telling myself.  

Anyway, I just picked up my first bottle of Japanese whisky, something that I've been meaning to do for a long time.


----------



## lowercasebill

Good choice. I have not tried a Japanese whiskey that i didn't like.


----------



## panda

bkultra said:


> Love a good bloody, but I prefer mezcal to vodka. Adds a nice smokiness.


What!!?? Never tried it with anything but ketel one. I must give this a shot. Gonna go pick up a bottle of casamigos after work.


----------



## panda

The one japanese whisky I really like I can never find it in stores. Nikka from the barrel.


----------



## Matt Zilliox

tonight? ****, why wait so long? scotch for breakie... Glenfiddich 15.


----------



## WPerry

panda said:


> The one japanese whisky I really like I can never find it in stores. Nikka from the barrel.



I was checking the local liquor store inventory online and that's one that I was really hoping to find - no dice, though. There are a couple of well-stocked stores that don't have their selection online, though, so I'm going to check 'em out sometime in the near future.


----------



## DamageInc

When I die from COVID19, I don't want any of my beer and booze stash left over.


----------



## DamageInc

I mean it.


----------



## applepieforbreakfast

I recently tried Weihenstephaner's Vitus because of this thread and it knocked their hefe-dunkel out of my top 10.

Fantastic beer! To me, it's the hefe-dunkel, but turned up to 11.


----------



## CiderBear

Supporting local businesses.


----------



## Corradobrit1

DamageInc said:


> When I die from COVID19, I don't want any of my beer and booze stash left over.
> View attachment 74647


One of my fav Belgian Trappist ales.


----------



## Corradobrit1

bkultra said:


> Love a good bloody, but I prefer mezcal to vodka. Adds a nice smokiness.


Mezcal can be really good. I like the single village versions and one off varietals from Del Maguey.


----------



## bkultra




----------



## Corradobrit1

bkultra said:


> View attachment 74988


Haha. I'm enjoying the Chichicapa at the moment.


----------



## bkultra

Corradobrit1 said:


> Haha. I'm enjoying the Chichicapa at the moment.


Best bang for the buck, it's my go to


----------



## bkultra

If alcohol becomes the new currency, I'm the new king.


----------



## bkultra

International whiskey day, post up people.


----------



## bkultra

I'm not mad, just disappointed.


----------



## panda

Picked this up Sunday night, got way too hammered cause I was also doing soju shots and chasing it with Jai Alai so I dont remember if I liked it or not.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Basic McCallen 12 year triple cask. Whatever that means. I’m drinking it out of an old jelly jar. My rocks glass have long since shattered.


----------



## Danzo

Clear creek distilling rep stopped by with some samples so I’m having a little nip at work. Ullr is some weird **** but I can see it being better if I was already drunk.


----------



## podzap

red wine and gin


----------



## Horsemover

A couple nice IPAs now it’s time for a Scotch. Liquor stores are closed so I have to ration. Laphroig or Ardbeg?


----------



## bkultra

Laphroaig


----------



## pgugger




----------



## Tanalasta

Yoichi 15 yesterday. Back to wine today. Exploring the Barossa Valley in Australia (from a wine point of view).
Two Hands Ares 2009 ; Standish Shiraz 2015.

Who knows what we'll drink tomorrow. Probably the Pappy 20. 

Or that bottle of SMWS (scotch malt whisky society) 12 year old sherried Ardberg that was released not too long ago


----------



## Leeeeena

I've been experimenting with cocktails since we've been stuck at home, and have come up with a great flexible quarantini. I first made it on International Whiskey Day with Elijah Craig bourbon (next up: St George Breaking & Entering), and tried it last night with Cayman Reef 5 year aged rum and with St George Botanivore gin. All three have been unbelievably fantastic, and I see no reason why it wouldn't work with vodka, tequila, pisco, or any other liquor just as well.

Recipe for The Quarantini as eyeballed by a novice drinkmaker:

2 oz liquor of choice
2 Cuties or other small mandarin oranges, juiced
1 oz honey syrup

Combine in shaker, shake the hell out of it, pour over giant ice ball in a highball glass and serve with a slice of Cutie on the rim. The honey syrup, which you can make by heating equal parts of honey and water in the microwave, will give it a nice froth and some good body to the drink. I garnished the rum version with a few matchsticks of ginger for scent, and think lavender would work really well to garnish the gin one.


----------



## Michi

Water.

Because I have something of a hangover from the two bottles of wine I drank last night…


----------



## Horsemover

Michi said:


> Water.
> 
> Because I have something of a hangover from the two bottles of wine I drank last night…



No hair of the dog?


----------



## Michi

Horsemover said:


> No hair of the dog?


Naw, it's not bad enough for that. Besides, I'm out of vodka


----------



## jacko9

Prune juice - it comes with the age ;-)


----------



## DamageInc

Inauguration of my new beer glass.


----------



## lowercasebill

Liquor stores are closed indefinitely. There is a distillery a mile away. They sell out rapidly (online order only.) I scored 3 bottles Sunday. Crisis averted temporarily


----------



## Michi

DamageInc said:


> Inauguration of my new beer glass.


By the way, if authenticity is your thing, this is the traditional Weissbier glass used in Bavaria:




There are minor variations in how bulbous the top is, but the principle is the same for all of them: tall, narrow at the bottom and flaring out towards the top, with a thick glass bottom.


----------



## esoo

Sommersby Apple cider.


----------



## LostHighway

Manzanila Orleans Borbón Sherry, part of the recipe for this evenings dinner so it was it was necessary to finish the bottle. We rose to the occasion.


----------



## LostHighway

Michi said:


> By the way, if authenticity is your thing, this is the traditional Weissbier glass used in Bavaria:
> View attachment 76183
> 
> There are minor variations in how bulbous the top is, but the principle is the same for all of them: tall, narrow at the bottom and flaring out towards the top, with a thick glass bottom.



I have the Weihenstephaner version as well as the Aventinus bulb top version. I'm not 100% convinced that the beer really tastes better out of this glassware but the presentation is impressive.


----------



## Michi

LostHighway said:


> I have the Weihenstephaner version as well as the Aventinus bulb top version. I'm not 100% convinced that the beer really tastes better out of this glassware but the presentation is impressive.


I don't think it makes all that much of a difference either.

The motivation for the narrow bottom is that it reduces surface area. Because Weissbier is quite fizzy, it tends to go flat more quickly, too; the small diameter bottom allows the last third or so of the beer to retain more of its CO2. If you drink Weissbier out of a normal "Helles" glass, which is basically a cylinder with straight sides, it goes flat more quickly towards the end.


----------



## alterwisser

LostHighway said:


> I have the Weihenstephaner version as well as the Aventinus bulb top version. I'm not 100% convinced that the beer really tastes better out of this glassware but the presentation is impressive.



oh, if you ask a Bavarian he will tell you it’s a must lol.... and also exactly how you pour it.... my dad even insists on rinsing the glass with cold water before pouring the beer ....


----------



## Michi

alterwisser said:


> my dad even insists on rinsing the glass with cold water before pouring the beer ....


Your dad is right, you should listen to your old man 

You wet the glass with cold water first because that reduces foaming. With a warm and dry glass, occasionally, you get an absolute explosion of foam.


----------



## DamageInc

Michi said:


> By the way, if authenticity is your thing, this is the traditional Weissbier glass used in Bavaria:
> View attachment 76183
> 
> There are minor variations in how bulbous the top is, but the principle is the same for all of them: tall, narrow at the bottom and flaring out towards the top, with a thick glass bottom.


I know that's the traditional weissbier glass, but they are so tall it limits the shelves I can use to store them. My new glass is a wheat beer glass from German glassmaker Spiegelau with a 65cl capacity. That's good enough for me. I'm a bit more anal when it comes to Belgian beer and whisky. Weihenstephaner is the only German beer I drink regularly.


----------



## Michi

Yes, the height of those glasses is an issue. They are certainly the tallest of any glasses I own.

Don't get me wrong, I do like your glass. It's classy! (Pun intended  )


----------



## alterwisser

A huge pro of Weißbier is the fact that it’s about the only non alcoholic beer that tastes like the real deal (unless you drink Erdinger.... in that case: Pfui and Shame on you lol).

A Schneider’s Non alcoholic is very good, perfect choice for a post workout drink as well, as it’s very isotonic.

when I lived in Munich I loved to drink the lighter version of wheat beer that are reduced in alcohol content ... you can have two or so and still drive ....


----------



## Michi

alterwisser said:


> unless you drink Erdinger.... in that case: Pfui and Shame on you lol


Blasphemy! 

So, I take it that you don't like Erdinger. What options would you suggest? Others that I like: Schneider (in moderation), Franziskaner, Weihenstephaner.


----------



## alterwisser

Michi said:


> Blasphemy!
> 
> So, I take it that you don't like Erdinger. What options would you suggest? Others that I like: Schneider (in moderation), Franziskaner, Weihenstephaner.



Haha, I don’t like the Erdinger non Alcoholic. I’m neutral on the real stuff. 

Schneider and Weihenstephaner are good, yeah. 

I like Dark Andechser as well, Unertl.... but not easy to get unless you’re in Bavaria. In the US I had a store with over 1500 beers, always able to find some obscure Wheat beers there ...


----------



## Michi

1500 beers? Wow! If I were allowed to, I'd fly over there tomorrow morning, just for the beer!


----------



## LostHighway

alterwisser said:


> Haha, I don’t like the Erdinger non Alcoholic. I’m neutral on the real stuff.
> 
> Schneider and Weihenstephaner are good, yeah.
> 
> I like Dark Andechser as well, Unertl.... but not easy to get unless you’re in Bavaria. In the US I had a store with over 1500 beers, always able to find some obscure Wheat beers there ...



I haven't tried the NA weissbiers but for regular hefeweizen Weihenstephaner remains my favorite followed fairly closely by Schneider. I also like Kapuziner from Kulmbacher Brauerei, the taste profile is more distinct than most which could make it a bit polarizing. The problem with German beers in the USA is that they are often months old by the time they hit the shelves here which is far from ideal for most pilsners and weissbiers.


----------



## alterwisser

Michi said:


> 1500 beers? Wow! If I were allowed to, I'd fly over there tomorrow morning, just for the beer!



honestly, It sometimes was too much ...


----------



## panda

@bkultra you were spot on, the green totally rocks!! At half the price of the red, woot woot. New go-to


----------



## daveb

Leeeeena said:


> Recipe for The Quarantini as eyeballed by a novice drinkmaker:
> 
> 2 oz liquor of choice
> 2 Cuties or other small mandarin oranges, juiced
> 1 oz honey syrup



More deets about the 2 juiced cuties please....


----------



## bkultra

Green spot is such a great value, very smooth and reminds me of apples.


----------



## panda

actually i take the new go-to comment back, i still prefer teeling single malt at this price range. it's VERY smooth, but a little sweet for me, i definitely get a hint of apple in there.


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## Michi

That's a very nice beer! Similar to Aventinus, but a little classier, in my opinion. Unfortunately very difficult to get in Brisbane. The only time I ever drink this is when I'm overseas or may once every two years when I go to the German Club. Neither is likely to happen again any time soon


----------



## DamageInc

It's pretty good, but I do prefer their weissbier if I am honest. Have you looked in to mail orders for beer in Australia? I buy almost all my beer online.


----------



## Michi

DamageInc said:


> It's pretty good, but I do prefer their weissbier if I am honest.


Same as with Aventus (and other bock beers), they are an occasional thing. Too rich as an everyday drink.



> Have you looked in to mail orders for beer in Australia? I buy almost all my beer online.


I just did a search, and it looks like there is place in Sydney that stocks it and does mail order. Freight will probably not be cheap. But I might just treat myself regardless


----------



## bkultra




----------



## Johnny.B.Good

I'm fresh out dry vermouth, gin, and vodka, but I have plenty of rye and bitters and a few oranges, so drinking a few old fashioned cocktails.


----------



## Dendrobatez

A common sight in my house, careful they sneak up on you.


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## Carl Kotte

Chateau Thivin Brouilly. No pic now. But seriously good stuff.


----------



## DamageInc

Nice and sour and delicious


----------



## WPerry

Going to give this a whirl -


----------



## lowercasebill

Jealous here. I see that often on Bar Times. Not available in my backwards state. Plus the state run liquor stores are closed indefinitely. Let me know what you think, please


----------



## Runner_up

Gin and rum cocktails with homemade cherry syrup, bitters, club soda, lime. Started an hour and a half ago after my daily bike ride. Hammered before 4pm. Welcome to quarantine.
















Well, on the other hand it *is* Thursday, so not too much different from normal


----------



## Corradobrit1

Hazelburn 14yo Oloroso cask matured.


----------



## lowercasebill

Local distillery and v-8 i got off amazon.
Since the state run liquor stores are closed i will be drinking this every night


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Some Hazy IPA tonight!


----------



## Michi

lowercasebill said:


> Plus the state run liquor stores are closed indefinitely.


Which state is that? Utah?


----------



## lowercasebill

No. Pennsylvania. PA liquor control board is the largest purchaser of hard liquor in the world. They do not pass on the savings and the pay is abysmal compared to the profits.


----------



## MarlSounds

mr drinky said:


> I rarely drink beer but I started off with some Dashwood Sauv Blanc and moved on to a Duvel and now a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale.
> 
> k.


Good kiwi sav from my hometown.


----------



## WPerry

lowercasebill said:


> Since the state run liquor stores are closed



That's inhumane. How is there not rioting in the streets? Is beer/wine sold in regular grocers?


----------



## lowercasebill

Only a select few


----------



## bkultra

Dear diary, jackpot...


----------



## bkultra

Now do I mix it with Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## applepieforbreakfast

lowercasebill said:


> No. Pennsylvania. PA liquor control board is the largest purchaser of hard liquor in the world. They do not pass on the savings and the pay is abysmal compared to the profits.



Here in Texas, they were deemed essential.

Did PA say anything about what they were doing to mitigate any alcohol withdrawal related admissions to the ER?


----------



## applepieforbreakfast

bkultra said:


> Now do I mix it with Coke or Pepsi?



Coke all the way, Pepsi is for heathens.


----------



## lowercasebill

Actually a public health official siad complete closure would lead to a myriad of problems, including need for beds. Just today they announced that at least 1 store in each county will take phone orders from 9-1 . they put it in the trunk. There is online ordering but it is overwhelmed and useless. 
I got 4 litres of vodka today from the local distillery AND internet search led me to the distillery in Philadelphia that makes my favorite gin. AND they ship for a flat $10. I'm much less anxious


----------



## bkultra

applepieforbreakfast said:


> Coke all the way, Pepsi is for heathens.


Yeah, well, you know, that's just, like, your opinion, man.


----------



## M1k3

bkultra said:


> Now do I mix it with Coke or Pepsi?



RC


----------



## panda

bkultra said:


> Now do I mix it with Coke or Pepsi?


RC


----------



## lowercasebill

As many of you know the state run liquor stores are unavailable and i have been stuck with vodka from the local distillery. The BTOJ delvered this. Happy dance emoji here


----------



## valgard




----------



## panda

lowercasebill said:


> View attachment 78012
> 
> As many of you know the state run liquor stores are unavailable and i have been stuck with vodka from the local distillery. The BTOJ delvered this. Happy dance emoji here


i love the hint of orange in that one


----------



## banzai_burrito

It's a meh kinda night, so a meh tequila helps


----------



## alterwisser

valgard said:


> View attachment 78013



That looks just like my cup of tea


----------



## Michi

alterwisser said:


> That looks just like my cup of tea


Ah, it's tea, is it?


----------



## valgard

alterwisser said:


> That looks just like my cup of tea


Or beer . Really fresh local hazy juicy IPA. Got these less than two weeks from canning date.


----------



## parbaked

Jacque Lasagne bubbly....


----------



## parbaked




----------



## Tanukihimself

I just picked up a bottle of Sotol, which i was unfarmiliar with but its damn delicious. A cousin of tequila and mezcal, but much sweeter and has a lot of vegetal funk and a nice smooth smoke.

I also had a nice pour of Wild Turkey Rare Breed, that is about my favorite, readily available bourbon. I love high proof whiskeys and between that and Elijah Craig Barrel Proof, i can be happy with those for a while. Until I need a Islay scotch that is. Cheers homies


----------



## DamageInc

Finished it off.

Biggest liquor mistake I ever made was that I didn't buy a case of this stuff when it was right in front of me for 55 dollars a bottle.


----------



## Horsemover

DamageInc said:


> Finished it off.
> 
> Biggest liquor mistake I ever made was that I didn't buy a case of this stuff when it was right in front of me for 55 dollars a bottle.
> View attachment 78538



$55 a bottle...wow. We have a state lottery for it here and I’ve been lucky to score two bottles over the years. I think the 10 year cost $120 or so a bottle here. A case at $55 I would be all over.


----------



## DamageInc

That was in 2013, before the hype had reached DK, so it was standard pricing. They had a case available, but for some reason, it didn't even occur to me to buy more than a single bottle even though I knew how special it was.


----------



## Horsemover

The makes sense. The hype has definitely taken this one over. I have a fresh bottle that I have resisted cracking...not sure how much longer I will be able to hold out.


----------



## WPerry

WPerry said:


> Going to give this a whirl -
> 
> View attachment 77142



I forgot to check in on this - 

Tonight marks my third time making a martini with Roku gin and Dolin vermouth. I like the combo a lot - smooth and nuanced, dangerously easy to drink.


----------



## panda

ive had the roku vodka, didnt know they make a gin also.


----------



## bkultra

Roku gin is $20-25 and very good, a staple of my gin collection.

Others I always keep on hand:
The botanist
St. George's
Plymouth
Monkey 47


----------



## ExistentialHero

The flavor notes on the Roku gin sound pretty wild--other than a martini, what drinks do y'all use it in?


----------



## bkultra

Works great in its own version of a gin and tonic, or gin & jam (use whatever is seasonally appropriate, apricot, apple butter, blackberry, ect)


----------



## rocketman

Tanukihimself said:


> I just picked up a bottle of Sotol, which i was unfarmiliar with but its damn delicious. A cousin of tequila and mezcal, but much sweeter and has a lot of vegetal funk and a nice smooth smoke.
> 
> I also had a nice pour of Wild Turkey Rare Breed, that is about my favorite, readily available bourbon. I love high proof whiskeys and between that and Elijah Craig Barrel Proof, i can be happy with those for a while. Until I need a Islay scotch that is. Cheers homies


Sotol is the "tequila" of the state of Chihuahua.... Not all of it is good, or even mildly drinkable.. I have spent a lot of time hunting in very remote areas of Chihuahua, and lots of places it is sold by the litre in little tiendas in the countryside, about the same price as gasoline. The Agave that naturally grows in those areas has the same appearance as the agave from the town of Tequila, Jalisco , which by itself is a worthwhile tour, particularly Herradura, but much smaller.


----------



## bkultra

Mango habanero whiskey Palomas.


----------



## panda

@bkultra from the time you put me onto green spot, i'm already on my 5th bottle, picked up another one today. i cant seem to get enough of this stuff. it goes down way too easy.


----------



## bkultra

For Irish single pot still it's by far the best value. I would put it up against bottles twice the price (including yellow and red spot). Do I love them all... Yes, but green is my go to.


----------



## bkultra

Next let's get you into Scotch 

I like Irish whiskey because its approachable and easy drinking. I like my Scotch to be bold and in your face, Islay.


----------



## panda

ive never really liked scotch. i like rye for the kick you in the face.


----------



## bkultra

I'm 100% in the rye camp. In fact bourbon is one of my least favorite styles of whiskey.


----------



## panda

yeah i never drink bourbon. my rotation is strictly irish, rye and japanese


----------



## bkultra

Japanese can be very much similar to Scotch. Main difference being they are continually evolving and scotch favors tradition.

Japanese whiskey is changing the game in a very good way.


----------



## Tanukihimself

bkultra said:


> Japanese can be very much similar to Scotch. Main difference being they are continually evolving and scotch favors tradition.
> 
> Japanese whiskey is changing the game in a very good way.



For real. There are some ones out there that are nuanced and elegant almost to a detriment, meaning, for me, just too soft and refined, the Hibiki Harmony for example. I really like the Hakashu and the Yamazaki when i can find it at reasonable price. Right after it came out and before it won all the awards, my somm at my old job let me try the 2016 Yamazaki Sherry, and i can damn near still taste that, it was so masterfully done.


----------



## Tanukihimself

What ryes are yall digging on? I am a huge rye fan and generally find myself in that minority around other whiskey drinkers i meet. Ive got a few bottles of the Willett 2 yr and 3 yr stashed back which you cant find anymore obviously, and if i could find that all the time, I would keep a stock of that on hand. I really like turkey 101 rye when u can find that as well. 
Pikesville
Old Forrester rye
Even Jack Daniels Rye is good


----------



## panda

pikesville is my go to
always keep on hand the michters rye
wild turkey anything is great. 
russells reserve single barrel rye
high west rendezvous
ive wanted to try jefferson's rye but have yet to ever find a bottle.
catoctin is ok

want to try this japanese one next


https://www.totalwine.com/spirits/scotch/single-malt/mars-whisky-iwai-tradition/p/159814750


----------



## Tanukihimself

panda said:


> pikesville is my go to
> always keep on hand the michters rye
> wild turkey anything is great.
> russells reserve single barrel rye
> high west rendezvous
> ive wanted to try jefferson's rye but have yet to ever find a bottle.
> catoctin is ok
> 
> want to try this japanese one next
> 
> 
> https://www.totalwine.com/spirits/scotch/single-malt/mars-whisky-iwai-tradition/p/159814750



have you tried the old forrester rye? 100 proof, and has a good bit of malted barley in the mash, very very good, especially for the $22 it cost in Oregon.


----------



## panda

no, ive only tried the bourbon


----------



## Tanukihimself

yea man, do yourself a favor and grab that rye, really interesting, musty, banana, almost some Hampden rum on the finish.


----------



## Corradobrit1

panda said:


> ive never really liked scotch. i like rye for the kick you in the face.


If you like a kick in the face try a peaty Islay whisky. I'm not a fan of the phenolic medicinal iodine type peat but love the camp fire, bbq varieties eg Springbank or the milder heather type peat from Highland Park


----------



## panda

The peatiness is what I don't like about scotch. Ironically I enjoy mezcal quite a bit.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

DamageInc said:


> Finished it off.
> 
> Biggest liquor mistake I ever made was that I didn't buy a case of this stuff when it was right in front of me for 55 dollars a bottle.
> View attachment 78538


what! I must have had my phone on silent to have missed the invite. Waaaaahhhhh!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I‘m getting back to scotch. This helped ease me in.

living in Sonoma wine country, I naturally gravitated towards our local distilleries. We have a local Rye that is fantastic.


----------



## TheNewMexican

Home made Sangria tonight........


----------



## panda

boomchakabowwow said:


> I‘m getting back to scotch. This helped ease me in.
> 
> living in Sonoma wine country, I naturally gravitated towards our local distilleries. We have a local Rye that is fantastic.


That's the one bottle of Scotch I keept in my bar


----------



## ACHiPo

Tanukihimself said:


> What ryes are yall digging on? I am a huge rye fan and generally find myself in that minority around other whiskey drinkers i meet. Ive got a few bottles of the Willett 2 yr and 3 yr stashed back which you cant find anymore obviously, and if i could find that all the time, I would keep a stock of that on hand. I really like turkey 101 rye when u can find that as well.
> Pikesville
> Old Forrester rye
> Even Jack Daniels Rye is good


I like Bullet, Old Forrester, and Michter's. Basil Hayden isn't bad, but for the money Bullet and Old Forester are hard to beat.


----------



## ACHiPo

boomchakabowwow said:


> I‘m getting back to scotch. This helped ease me in.
> 
> living in Sonoma wine country, I naturally gravitated towards our local distilleries. We have a local Rye that is fantastic.


Which rye is that?


----------



## WPerry

Just shook up a Gold Rush, a whiskey sour variation, with some Old Forester 100. I'm liking it. 

2 oz. bourbon
¾ oz. honey syrup (recipe below)
¾ oz. fresh lemon juice


----------



## alterwisser

Rye? I got Rye


----------



## ACHiPo

ACHiPo said:


> Which rye is that?


Gee, is it "Sonoma Rye"?








Whiskey Review: Sonoma Rye Whiskey


We review Sonoma Rye Whiskey, a 100% rye whiskey made in Sonoma County, California.




thewhiskeywash.com




I was on a dummy headface tear yesterday!


----------



## panda

Double fisting.


----------



## M1k3

panda said:


> Double fisting. View attachment 79597



That's what she said.








To you.


----------



## ma_sha1

Chinese Shaojou, like Chinese version of a vodka. Been drinking Luzhoulaojio version lately, it’s 110 proof, drink straight no ice, so I use a tiny cup.


----------



## panda

ma_sha1 said:


> Chinese Shaojou, like Chinese version of a vodka. Been drinking Luzhoulaojio version lately, it’s 110 proof, drink straight no ice, so I drink it using a tiny cup.


a friend of mine brought back some chinese liquor that looked like this from his last trip and we were taking shots of it at the sushi bar he moonlights at. that was a great night, haha.


----------



## ma_sha1

Sounds like a fun night, I usually drink Sake with Sushi. Shaojou looks like Sake but much stronger, can really knock you out.


----------



## panda

oh we were drinking sake as well, and sapporo


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Tried Kona Brewing Gold Cliff IPA 

Not bad citrus note.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

panda said:


> oh we were drinking sake as well, and sapporo



First year in Japan Ice carving competition that's what we drank at farewell dinner and the waitress kept filling both. That flight back to Hawaii was not the greatest. Next year stuck to just the beer.


----------



## panda




----------



## DamageInc

Drinking away the sadness of the fallen pickles.


----------



## Lars

It works for weltschmerz as well..


----------



## panda

i did not like the port dundas, too sweet and lacked flavor. i did enjoy the old forester however.

in the mood for something different. anyone try bushmills 16?


----------



## Keith Sinclair

If you can get it try Kona Gold Cliff IPA
I got it chilled in cans here from Kona Brewery so still pretty fresh. I like it. For a stronger beer 7.2 it has good balance and a citrus note. It is made with pineapple. So take it with a grain of salt I peel & eat at least one sweet pineapple a week .

I think it's one of Kona best brews.


----------



## panda

just ordered a bottle of nikka pure malt taketsuru someone on reddit said it is a poor man's yamazaki 18 so i had to try it.


----------



## WPerry

panda said:


> just ordered a bottle of nikka pure malt taketsuru someone on reddit said it is a poor man's yamazaki 18 so i had to try it.



Let us know what you think. I'd really like some Nikka from the Barrel, but it's proving hard to find. I've actually seen Taketsuru Pure Malt at my liquor store, so maybe I'll jump on that instead, too.


----------



## Carl Kotte

A big glass of milk.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

About to drink a beer. Velvet Glow from Russian River Brewery.


----------



## panda

Just picked this one up, it's very tasty!! I'm only on the first glass but I already think it's better than redbreast 12 (redbreast cask strength is better however). but not even close to how good red spot was. i need another bottle of that, haha.
@bkultra





btw i'm blown away by how decent the old forester rye is for only $24, it could easily be daily drinkable.


----------



## valgard




----------



## podzap

Meukow VSOP cognac


----------



## podzap

panda said:


> Just picked this one up, it's very tasty!!



It's Irish, but at least you shouldn't get a hangover so easily since it's triple distilled


----------



## valgard

New drop from one of my favorite local breweries, double hazy juicy IPA


----------



## bkultra

Florida is ******* hot...


----------



## Dendrobatez

That st. Germaine is awesome with pineapple, and ya it is real hot here in FL today.


----------



## bkultra

Pineapple added to shopping list.


----------



## panda

bkultra said:


> Pineapple added to shopping list.


 add habanero


----------



## bkultra

habanero check.


----------



## bkultra

Habanero, pineapple, sounds like I'm making mezcal Rita's. 

I've received a request to drink Jager and Gatorade (don't ask). Now I'm doing pineapple and habanero. Let's play what will bk drink tommorow?


----------



## daveb

It's not the heat, it's the humidity........ Said some dumbass long ago.


----------



## bkultra

Luckily you have both... I'll take the street crime over this ****.


----------



## daveb

In Tampa we have the street crime as well. Trifecta!


----------



## Dendrobatez

bkultra said:


> I've received a request to drink Jager and Gatorade (don't ask).


I never had any bad experiences with Jager so I still enjoy it every once in awhile. I'm not sure I could do it with Gatorade though


----------



## bkultra

TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## panda

bkultra said:


> Habanero, pineapple, sounds like I'm making mezcal Rita's.
> 
> I've received a request to drink Jager and Gatorade (don't ask). Now I'm doing pineapple and habanero. Let's play what will bk drink tommorow?


I love taking jager bombz, adding Gatorade is not a far stretch for me, haha


----------



## bkultra

In my younger years all I would drink is Jager bombs. I was sent the Gatorade and Jager link because of my history. Now we all are trying it.


----------



## M1k3

bkultra said:


> Let's play what will bk drink tommorow?


Ok, I'll start. Alka-setzer.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I’ve mastered the stirred martini. And I use a mason jar and a chopstick as the stir-tool. When I buy the right tools and Hawthorn strainer. Look out!


----------



## DamageInc

Just finished this one off.


----------



## bkultra

Fresh mint & blackberries muddled add equal parts (3oz or so) of gin, St. Germain, lemon juice. Shake over ice, strain into ice filled glasses and top with seltzer water.

Florida makes you soft.


----------



## panda

What kind of gin


----------



## bkultra

Plymouth navy strength, but also brought Roku & St. George (Botanivore)

Wish I grabbed the monkey 47, my personal favorite


----------



## panda

I'll have yo keep eye out for monkey next time I pick up gin. 

Went with some cask strength rye today.


----------



## Ruso

Water from Brita.


----------



## bkultra

Blackberry gin and tonic


----------



## alterwisser




----------



## inferno

drinking "lager"

been drinking it since 2008 or so.

thinking about starting doing blow instead. i heard its better.


----------



## RDalman

Skipped cooking dinner, dry prosecco and potato salad/sausage, over to sauna with lagers- sleep like a baby. good day.


----------



## alterwisser

RDalman said:


> Skipped cooking dinner, dry prosecco and potato salad/sausage, over to sauna with lagers- sleep like a baby. good day.



beer in Sauna is hard to beat .... maybe only by a beer in a hammock on a beach in Mexico ....


----------



## bkultra

inferno said:


> drinking "lager"
> 
> been drinking it since 2008 or so.
> 
> thinking about starting doing blow instead. i heard its better.



Just be ready to re-up every hour or hate yourself


----------



## jacko9

bkultra said:


> Blackberry gin and tonic
> View attachment 82153


That sounds very interesting, is that a product you purchased or concocted at home?


----------



## bkultra

jacko9 said:


> That sounds very interesting, is that a product you purchased or concocted at home?



Made at home. 

Take 8 blackberries and .5 of fresh lime juice, muddle in a shaker. Fill shaker with ice, pour in 2 oz of gin & 1 of simple syrup, shake for 10-15 seconds. Strain into glass filled with ice add 3ish oz of tonic water (fever tree is my preference).


----------



## jacko9

bkultra said:


> Made at home.
> 
> Take 8 blackberries and .5 of fresh lime juice, muddle in a shaker. Fill shaker with ice, pour in 2 oz of gin & 1 of simple syrup, shake for 10-15 seconds. Strain into glass filled with ice add 3ish oz of tonic water (fever tree is my preference).


Thanks I'll save that for after I get some berries.


----------



## panda

bkultra said:


> Made at home.
> 
> Take 8 blackberries and .5 of fresh lime juice, muddle in a shaker. Fill shaker with ice, pour in 2 oz of gin & 1 of simple syrup, shake for 10-15 seconds. Strain into glass filled with ice add 3ish oz of tonic water (fever tree is my preference).


Sizzurp AND tonic? Ain't that a bit sweet?


----------



## bkultra

On lean like styrofoam cups and kickstands


----------



## bkultra

Couldn't let the S̶i̶z̶z̶u̶r̶p̶ blackberries go to waste.


----------



## jacko9

bkultra said:


> Just be ready to re-up every hour or hate yourself



That can get a lot more expensive than JKnives


----------



## jacko9

bkultra said:


> Couldn't let the S̶i̶z̶z̶u̶r̶p̶ blackberries go to waste.
> View attachment 82331



Thats looks a lot tastier than Tanqueray and Tonic!

I may have to load up on blackberries next trip to the grocery - they grew great in the yard but they sure want to expand!


----------



## panda

jacko9 said:


> Thats looks a lot tastier than Tanqueray and Tonic!
> 
> I may have to load up on blackberries next trip to the grocery - they grew great in the yard but they sure want to expand!


The half way ripe ones are good for drinks, nice and tart


----------



## tyfabes

Recently bought a bottle of Campari Cask Tales (as opposed to regular Campari) and it has taken my love for Negronis to a new level! Highly recommend!


----------



## corygrapher

2 bottles of body armors during dinner


----------



## Corradobrit1

Springbank 21 (2019) single malt whisky


----------



## ftdoc11

tyfabes said:


> Recently bought a bottle of Campari Cask Tales (as opposed to regular Campari) and it has taken my love for Negronis to a new level! Highly recommend!


I've never heard of Cask Tales before. Have you have Boulevardiers? Curious how the addition of the bourbon barrels changes the Negroni. I'm guessing it would push it towards a Boulevardier profile. I guess I could also just not be cheap and go try it myself, but feeling cheap today.


----------



## Ultrafiche

ftdoc11 said:


> I've never heard of Cask Tales before. Have you have Boulevardiers? Curious how the addition of the bourbon barrels changes the Negroni. I'm guessing it would push it towards a Boulevardier profile. I guess I could also just not be cheap and go try it myself, but feeling cheap today.


I don't think you're being cheap - it's pretty expensive (at least where I am it's 2.5x the cost of standard Campari). I've bought a bottle before, and while it's an interesting variation on classic Campari, I wouldn't buy it again with how expensive it is!


----------



## Dave Kinogie

A little 1921 Anejo, neat and a glass of water.


----------



## panda

Uhhhh, this is soooooo good!!


----------



## lowercasebill

panda said:


> Uhhhh, this is soooooo good!! View attachment 83989


Yes it is!


----------



## Keith Sinclair

panda said:


> Uhhhh, this is soooooo good!! View attachment 83989



Is that brewed in Japan or in the US?


----------



## panda

Keith Sinclair said:


> Is that brewed in Japan or in the US?


it's imported from japan


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Not much of whisky drinker do you drink it neat, on the rocks, or mixed? 

Years ago got a strainer, masher made mixed drinks with vodka. Janice liked most of what I made. 

These days we will have a beer we both like Kona Cliff Diver IPA & Sierra Nevada Tropical Torpedo IPA.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

I thought that whiskey from Japan was pretty good but it honestly didn’t blow my hair back. Maybe because my buddy stuck me with the bar tab.


----------



## panda

Keith Sinclair said:


> Not much of whisky drinker do you drink it neat, on the rocks, or mixed?
> 
> Years ago got a strainer, masher made mixed drinks with vodka. Janice liked most of what I made.
> 
> These days we will have a beer we both like Kona Cliff Diver IPA & Sierra Nevada Tropical Torpedo IPA.


Most of the time I like it on the rocks, but this particular one I prefer neat.


----------



## turko

boomchakabowwow said:


> I thought that whiskey from Japan was pretty good but it honestly didn’t blow my hair back. Maybe because my buddy stuck me with the bar tab.



I feel you. Japanese whisky can be very good, even spectacular. But prices are not justified IMO.


----------



## panda

Color me impressed, this is even better than the pure malt!!


----------



## NotAddictedYet

panda san is one heavy drinker. Every time I pop up here he would have a new bottle opened


----------



## ChefShramrock

Local beer from Meddlesome brewery in Memphis. 201 Hoplar ipa. It's a riff on the Memphis city jail located at 201 Poplar Ave.


----------



## valgard

Guava lactose fruit Gose


----------



## turko




----------



## WPerry

panda said:


> Color me impressed, this is even better than the pure malt!! View attachment 84445



See, you _were_ helping me narrow down the choices for my next bottle, but now you're giving me too many to choose from, again.


----------



## panda

Pure malt is flavor up front, miyagikyo is dominant on the finish and smoother.


----------



## panda

If it helps, my top 3:
Red spot irish
Miyagikyo Japanese
Pikesville murcan


----------



## corygrapher

Had some sake while sharpening a deba.


----------



## sidey

Joining @panda on the Japanese whisky vibe


----------



## panda

sidey said:


> View attachment 85232
> 
> Joining @panda on the Japanese whisky vibe


ive been wanting to try this one forever, how is it??


----------



## reagan

Ok I’ll play.


----------



## knifeknight

Gin & Tonic...

Straight from the Black Forest !

(Maidli = Girl in our region of SW-Germany, near Switzerland/France)


----------



## sidey

panda said:


> ive been wanting to try this one forever, how is it??



I’m really enjoying it, more so than the Nikka Coffey malt I bought at the same time. I’d probably buy it again. 

That said I’ve been really getting into Islay malts and that’s a whole different game. Currently really enjoying Ardbeg 10yo and Bruichladdich Islay Barley


----------



## lowercasebill

Since i can't go anywhere the bar is in the bed of the ridgeline. I can explain but that should post under coping


----------



## Runner_up

Certainly not "tonight" yet, but I go back to work next week so why wait? Homemade rhubarb agua fresca and one of my favorite vodkas.


----------



## parbaked

I tried to kill these before I moved but I failed so I'm still drinking them...


----------



## Barashka

+1 for Lagavulin .. is it as smoky as people say? On my try list ..

I'm currently on port spree ..


----------



## reagan

Barashka said:


> +1 for Lagavulin .. is it as smoky as people say? On my try list ..
> 
> I'm currently on port spree ..



Lagavulin and it’s neighbors (Ardbeg and Laphroaig) are some of the peatiest malts around. 

I was supposed to be there last month but obviously cancelled


----------



## Bobby2shots

Barashka said:


> +1 for Lagavulin .. is it as smoky as people say? On my try list ..
> 
> I'm currently on port spree ..



Try the Lagavulin 12,,,, it's cask strength. That said , I like 'em both. Ardbeg Uigeadail pretty tasty too. You can't mistake the finish of a good Islay whisky


----------



## panda

has anyone tried wild turkey 101 rye? I wasn't even aware they released this.


----------



## Corradobrit1

Balvenie Tun 1509 Batch #3. I've got a bottle of the original Tun 1401 Batch #8 waiting in the UK that I picked up at auction. Can't wait to try that one, especially after seeing the Tun's in Warehouse 24 during my tour of the distillery. If anyone is planning a trip to Speyside the Balvenie tour is the one to get on.


----------



## Bobby2shots

Keith Sinclair said:


> Not much of whisky drinker do you drink it neat, on the rocks, or mixed?



There's no "right or wrong way" to drink whisky,,, it's down to what you prefer. That said though, to a purist,,, adding anything to a good whisky is downright sinful. Get yourself a "nosing" glass (Glencairn is my favourite), and pour yourself a dram. Nose (smell) the whisky two or three times,,,,take your time and think about the developing aromas, and try to identify them individually,,, then, have a sip. Keep it in your mouth (don't swallow at this point) and let the flavours impact various tastebuds in your mouth. Think about the various flavours and characteristics as you swirl it around your mouth. Those individual characteristics will change and develop over time. Hold,,,,Hold,,,,Hold,,,then as you swallow,,, you may or may not get "the burn" depending on the alcohol content,,, and then the whisky does its' magic in "the finish". What you want is a whisky with a longgggg, slowwwww,,,, lingering finish. Like a kiss from the angels!!! Some will have such a long finish that you can actually still taste it the next morning. When you find one like that,,,, RUN TO THE STORE,,, and pick up a few more bottles of the same batch,,, because when word gets around, the price will surely rise. Be careful when buying however, because whisky can be extremely "batch sensitive",,, in other words, two whiskys of the same name, but from different batches, can be total opposites in character and taste. A while back I bought a bottle of Talisker Distillers' Edition (Isle of Skye) that knocked my socks off. WoW!!!! I went back to the store and bought three more,,, only to discover later that they were from different batches, and those were polar opposites in taste profile.

As for "adding" something to the whisky,,,,, some whiskys will benefit from a few (and I mean a "few") drops of water.

As for the term "on the rocks",,, that came about when people didn't have access to ice. They'd run to a local stream and pick up smooth rocks that were chilled in the waters. Hence, "On the rocks"

As for colour and clarity of the whisky,,,, some darker whiskys may give the impression that they're better quality, or more robust, etc., but that colour may be from artificial colourings (caramel). Don't assume a pale whisky is by any means "inferior to" a darker whisky. As for cloudiness,,, you may see that from time to time with whiskys that haven't been chill-filtered, and that's a good thing.


----------



## reagan

^username checks out. 

Good advice! Also I find that the second sip is where the magic happens. The first sip primes your tastebuds and desensitizes you to the alcohol burn.


----------



## lowercasebill

I think I am desensitized for life.


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## Corradobrit1

Bobby2shots said:


> There's no "right or wrong way" to drink whisky,,, it's down to what you prefer. That said though, to a purist,,, adding anything to a good whisky is downright sinful. Get yourself a "nosing" glass (Glencairn is my favourite), and pour yourself a dram. Nose (smell) the whisky two or three times,,,,take your time and think about the developing aromas, and try to identify them individually,,, then, have a sip. Keep it in your mouth (don't swallow at this point) and let the flavours impact various tastebuds in your mouth. Think about the various flavours and characteristics as you swirl it around your mouth. Those individual characteristics will change and develop over time. Hold,,,,Hold,,,,Hold,,,then as you swallow,,, you may or may not get "the burn" depending on the alcohol content,,, and then the whisky does its' magic in "the finish". What you want is a whisky with a longgggg, slowwwww,,,, lingering finish. Like a kiss from the angels!!! Some will have such a long finish that you can actually still taste it the next morning. When you find one like that,,,, RUN TO THE STORE,,, and pick up a few more bottles of the same batch,,, because when word gets around, the price will surely rise. Be careful when buying however, because whisky can be extremely "batch sensitive",,, in other words, two whiskys of the same name, but from different batches, can be total opposites in character and taste. A while back I bought a bottle of Talisker Distillers' Edition (Isle of Skye) that knocked my socks off. WoW!!!! I went back to the store and bought three more,,, only to discover later that they were from different batches, and those were polar opposites in taste profile.
> 
> As for "adding" something to the whisky,,,,, some whiskys will benefit from a few (and I mean a "few") drops of water.
> 
> As for the term "on the rocks",,, that came about when people didn't have access to ice. They'd run to a local stream and pick up smooth rocks that were chilled in the waters. Hence, "On the rocks"
> 
> As for colour and clarity of the whisky,,,, some darker whiskys may give the impression that they're better quality, or more robust, etc., but that colour may be from artificial colourings (caramel). Don't assume a pale whisky is by any means "inferior to" a darker whisky. As for cloudiness,,, you may see that from time to time with whiskys that haven't been chill-filtered, and that's a good thing.


If the abv is well above 50% alcohol, the dram will benefit by adding more than a few drops, esp younger ones. Just add gradually until you hit the sweet spot for you. Older whiskies can fall apart quickly with water. Tread cautiously with those older bottles.
The general rule of thumb is keep the whisky in the mouth in seconds corresponding to years. eg 10 year whisky keep in mouth for 10secs.


----------



## turko

sidey said:


> I’m really enjoying it, more so than the Nikka Coffey malt I bought at the same time. I’d probably buy it again.
> 
> That said I’ve been really getting into Islay malts and that’s a whole different game. Currently really enjoying Ardbeg 10yo and Bruichladdich Islay Barley



If you liked this one try the Port Charlotte PC10.


----------



## turko

reagan said:


> Lagavulin and it’s neighbors (Ardbeg and Laphroaig) are some of the peatiest malts around.
> 
> I was supposed to be there last month but obviously cancelled



Were you going for Feis Ile?



reagan said:


> ^username checks out.
> 
> Good advice! Also I find that the second sip is where the magic happens. The first sip primes your tastebuds and desensitizes you to the alcohol burn.



When I open a new bottle I have a dram or two... And then let the bottle sit for 1-2 weeks. When I come back to it I find the flavors have opened up quite a bit. It takes a lot of patience and self control but I find it is definitely worth it.


----------



## reagan

turko said:


> Were you going for Feis Ile?
> 
> 
> 
> When I open a new bottle I have a dram or two... And then let the bottle sit for 1-2 weeks. When I come back to it I find the flavors have opened up quite a bit. It takes a lot of patience and self control but I find it is definitely worth it.



I would have arrived after. It was for a wedding and side trip Scotland.


----------



## Bobby2shots

turko said:


> When I open a new bottle I have a dram or two... And then let the bottle sit for 1-2 weeks. When I come back to it I find the flavors have opened up quite a bit. It takes a lot of patience and self control but I find it is definitely worth it.



I find thats possible with "some" whiskys, but it can be hit or miss too. A fresh bottle of Aberlour Abunadh for example, knocked my socks off, but disappointed on the return a few months later. Conversely, a previously uncorked Woodford Reserve really surprised me with a wonderfully intense flavour of black cherries and a longgggg lingering finish. One of the great bargains in the world of Bourbon whiskey. (Love my Booker and Blanton Original too.) I've yet to find a Pappy Van Winkle here in Canada.


----------



## DamageInc

Had this in my fridge since October 2017.


----------



## DamageInc

Having one of my favorites tonight.


----------



## blorp

DamageInc said:


> Having one of my favorites tonight.
> View attachment 86770



whoa

Are you stateside, where can I get that? I always need more Belgians


----------



## blorp

blorp said:


> whoa
> 
> Are you stateside, where can I get that? I always need more Belgians


"Copenhagen" lol I'm an idiot. Sorry, new here


----------



## DamageInc

blorp said:


> "Copenhagen" lol I'm an idiot. Sorry, new here


You could probably find it online.


----------



## Bobby2shots

blorp said:


> "Copenhagen" lol I'm an idiot. Sorry, new here



I LOVE Copenhagen!!!! Haven't been there in ages, but I used to go to the Red Lion Pub, in the Copenhagen Hilton(???) Hotel, where they served a fantastic Steak Tartare.,,,, the Little Mermaid,,,, the notorious "Walking Street"....Tivoli Gardens. Good memories.


----------



## Bobby2shots

I have a question for those of you who have been around fine liquers for a LONG time;;;;; What the hell happened to Cointreau???? It used to be one of the true Classics, along with Benedictine,,,, Chartreuse,,, B&B,,,,Grand Marnier,,, Cognac, etc. I hadn't bought Cointreau in the last 30 or 40 years, and it is now bloody awful. It tastes like a cheap no-brand Triple Sec. This must be the flavour crime of the century. The old Cointreau was an explosion of ripe and bitter oranges,,,, sensational when served with a chocolate dessert.


----------



## blorp

Bobby2shots said:


> I LOVE Copenhagen!!!! Haven't been there in ages, but I used to go to the Red Lion Pub, in the Copenhagen Hilton(???) Hotel, where they served a fantastic Steak Tartare.,,,, the Little Mermaid,,,, the notorious "Walking Street"....Tivoli Gardens. Good memories.



I've had a few friends visit and it was one of their favorite cities as well


----------



## paranoia_bro

DamageInc said:


> Had this in my fridge since October 2017.
> View attachment 86168


Did it age well? lol


----------



## DamageInc

paranoia_bro said:


> Did it age well? lol


Yeah it did actually. Was quite good. I have another beer from 2013 that I'm thinking of letting go to 2023.


----------



## parbaked

sea shed two woods be better than one....


----------



## Bobby2shots

I should've joined you,,, I've got a Balvenie Doublewood and a Balvenie Caribbean Cask sitting in my collection, and I've never cracked either one open,,,,,yet. 

You like???


----------



## MarcelNL

Bobby2shots said:


> I have a question for those of you who have been around fine liquers for a LONG time;;;;; What the hell happened to Cointreau???? It used to be one of the true Classics, along with Benedictine,,,, Chartreuse,,, B&B,,,,Grand Marnier,,, Cognac, etc. I hadn't bought Cointreau in the last 30 or 40 years, and it is now bloody awful. It tastes like a cheap no-brand Triple Sec. This must be the flavour crime of the century. The old Cointreau was an explosion of ripe and bitter oranges,,,, sensational when served with a chocolate dessert.


try get hold of Aurum Liquor and see how you like that


----------



## Bobby2shots

MarcelNL said:


> try get hold of Aurum Liquor and see how you like that



Thank You MarcelNL,

I'll give that one a go,,,, if I can find it locally. I've tried virtually every orange based liquer I can get my hands on and nothing remotely approaches the original Cointreau. I sure hope they bring that one back,,, or at least under a different name,,, "Cointreau Classic", or Cointreau Originale, etc. I'll gladly pay extra if necessary.

That said; another formerly-wonderful product,,, Noilly-Prat dry vermouth, changed it's flavour-profile some time back,,, apparently, they claimed that they were responding to "North American market taste/demand". The old Noilly-Prat simply made the BEST martini's. My understanding is, they were now going to re-institute the original taste profile back again to the North American market, but I don't know if that ever happened.

I think these companies NEED to reconsider their marketing analysis. When you have a "classic" on your hands,,,, you NEVER change the product,,,, EVER. There's no point in destroying a classic and re-positioning an inferior product under that classics' name, simply to compete with cheaper (lower quality) brands and products to gain "market-share". Cointreau was unique,,,, and presently, it's no better than a cheap off-brand Triple-sec. So sad.


----------



## MarcelNL

Agree w you, yet the plain truth is that at some point or another each if those companies get bigger than is good for them and in march the 'marketeers'consultants and controllers, and BOOM $$ are the only thing in sight. The potential extra profit coming from appealing to 10% more people in the US market space alone can be enough to screw up a perfectly good product (just look at the attempts made by Coca Cola to re-invent their recipe). It does not have to be an improvement to get implemented once core business is perceived to be making $$.


----------



## Twigg

Its not really "tonight" yet, but close enough!


----------



## DamageInc

I think it's been 7 years since I last had one of these.


----------



## DamageInc

Better than I remember.


----------



## parbaked

Dinner was good:


----------



## parbaked

Lunch was great:


----------



## parbaked

Aperol Negroni...


----------



## MarcelNL

just a humble Hefe Weizen, Franziskaner at that


----------



## RockyBasel

Long week, decided to relax and enjoy some northern Rhône valley wine


----------



## MarcelNL

note to self; buy some Croze-Hermitage this week....well, really, and some more as the wine fridge is quite empty.

Come to think of it, now is the moment to get some more La Vialla Organic wines.


----------



## RockyBasel

MarcelNL said:


> note to self; buy some Croze-Hermitage this week....


----------



## Corradobrit1

Tonight I have been mostly drinking Highland Park 25 single malt (Fast Show reference).


----------



## Bobby2shots

Corradobrit1 said:


> Tonight I have been mostly drinking Highland Park 25 single malt (Fast Show reference).



I'm jealous,,,I have to settle for the 18 Y.O HP.,,,, otherwise my wallet needs oxygen. Prices are crazy here in Quebec. ($900. for a 750ml Highland Park 25). Liquor here, is only available through our government outlets. We "can" buy internationally, but only by requesting a special import permit from our provincial liquor board, and that liquor board adds their "hefty mark-up" with specific restrictions. International imports also have to be purchased in "quantity",,,, and purchased directly from bottlers.(no retailers)


----------



## MarcelNL

grow your own ;-), like others in countries with similar state monopolies do.... would buying in quantity not work? 
I recall being puzzled in the grocery store in Sweden somewhere in the Dalarna region, finding a huge selection of small bottles with 'essence of Whiskey, Vodka' etc on the label, it was much later that I learned those are the flavors folks add to their homemade moonshine,


----------



## Bobby2shots

MarcelNL said:


> grow your own ;-), like others in countries with similar state monopolies do.... would buying in quantity not work?
> I recall being puzzled in the grocery store in Sweden somewhere in the Dalarna region, finding a huge selection of small bottles with 'essence of Whiskey, Vodka' etc on the label, it was much later that I learned those are the flavors folks add to their homemade moonshine,



I can already hear a banjo playing!!!


----------



## MarcelNL

Moonshine, Potion, all countries have a traditional version, start your own!


----------



## Corradobrit1

Bobby2shots said:


> I'm jealous,,,I have to settle for the 18 Y.O HP.,,,, otherwise my wallet needs oxygen. Prices are crazy here in Quebec. ($900. for a 750ml Highland Park 25). Liquor here, is only available through our government outlets. We "can" buy internationally, but only by requesting a special import permit from our provincial liquor board, and that liquor board adds their "hefty mark-up" with specific restrictions. International imports also have to be purchased in "quantity",,,, and purchased directly from bottlers.(no retailers)


I'm in the US but buy a lot of my highend/unusual whisky from the UK. Some retailers use 'couriers' that circumvent the normal checks and taxation. I think I paid $375 for the 700ml bottle of HP25 which is about half what it costs locally. 
But there are odd occasions where some bottlings are much cheaper here such as Craigellachie 23. Its maybe 1/3 the price vs UK


----------



## Eziemniak

Gotta love supermarket beer that doesn't taste like piss


----------



## RockyBasel

Here is what I had tonight - at lake como


----------



## MarcelNL

probably one of those, selecting is stress ;-)


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Made a martini.


----------



## MarcelNL

yesterday the Floreffe, today a La Trappe after I downed the Augustus om exasperation....My ISP is going to be liable for me needing a new liver, what a mess.


----------



## damiano

Marolo grappa di moscato  It’s good. My last bottle was a dolcetto, so wanted to try something else. Lately I’ve been drinking more cognac (Frapin) and grappa after dinner.


----------



## MarcelNL

one of my favorites, grappa di moscato! Don't know maorolo though, I'm fond of Poli or Nonino. Will keep an eye open for Marolo.


----------



## damiano

MarcelNL said:


> one of my favorites, grappa di moscato! Don't know maorolo though, I'm fond of Poli or Nonino. Will keep an eye open for Marolo.


Nice! You are also in the Netherlands? I bought my bottle of Marolo at drankgigant: needed a few bottles of different stuff I cannot find at my usual shop Hanos. So I needed to order over 150 euro of booze to get free shipping... 

Speaking of Nonino: I forgot I still have a bottle of their amaro. I had it as an aperitif last week with a slice of orange and on the rocks. It was heavenly!


----------



## MarcelNL

Hanos, not a shadow of what it used to be, even before COVID...luckily they still have Nonino


----------



## MarcelNL

it that time of year again


----------



## RockyBasel

Looks so good right now


----------



## DamageInc




----------



## damiano

After a long day of microsoft teams calls, I treated myself to a negroni (Campari, Rutte gin, Cocchi) and a gin Lillet blanc (1:3 ratio) enjoying the last hour of sunshine here.


----------



## MarcelNL

does our PM make Gin in his time off? WOW

I opened a Rosso di Montefalco.


----------



## damiano

MarcelNL said:


> does our PM make Gin in his time off? WOW
> 
> I opened a Rosso di Montefalco.


Could very well be related... Dordrecht. See Distillery | Rutte.com 

Not a poor tasting gin but nothing special either. Looking for an export strength gin next: open for suggestions? I had Martin Miller in the past and liked it, but it’s difficult to source without having to pay online shipping fees.


----------



## MarcelNL

Dutch Courage dry gin did me well lately, FWIW; it is a truly distilled product not just some alcohol infused with spices, don;t seem to recall the strength but that might mean it's export strength.


----------



## MarcelNL

at this moment a Bernardus Triple, Belgian brewery that also brews for the famous Westvleteren brewery, their triple is the BEST, complex flavours, ridiculously good and hideously expensive, hard to come by, as luck has it my goto store (they carry 500+ beers easily) always has enough.


----------



## Towerguy

A little Buffalo Trace.


----------



## Rangen

Mezcal Vago, a truly wonderful and characterful mezcal.


----------



## sododgy

Focal Banger


----------



## DamageInc

By popular request, I made a pitcher of frozen strawberry daiquiri. Never made this before but pretty straightforward.

People are now very happy and very drunk.


----------



## parbaked

Wifey brought back peaches and nectarines from the farmer's market so I soaked some in Grand Marnier and made a white wine sangria...


----------



## blunt_cutter

yuengling


----------



## alterwisser

Erdinger Urweisse Wheat beer. Not the best, but that’s what my dad has at home. Free beer, who’s saying NO?!


----------



## Keith Sinclair




----------



## DamageInc

Had something to celebrate today.


----------



## RockyBasel

I was celebrating too - same general 


region. You have good taste my friend


----------



## damiano

Okay if we’re going to be posting bottles of wine I can play along... Though I have nothing to celebrate other than safely making it home from the one day a week visit to the office and it being Thursday so the day before I can start getting 


excited about the weekend! )


----------



## MarcelNL

nice....85....

I work from home so I say to myself that I don't need an excuse


----------



## RockyBasel

Haha - me too, we tasted some Italian wine ourselves


----------



## damiano

Wow you guys are opening pretty impressive bottles during the week


----------



## RockyBasel

Birthday celebration- the 1985 was so so good! Home consumption, during the week, so we had with brillat savarin cheese we picked up in France, bread, and slices of apples. Nothing more was needed


----------



## dudong

I haven’t posted in quite a while... had this the other night, a rare single cask RBTW Octomore


----------



## RockyBasel

Cooked some simple
Italian food, using my new FM Fujiyama blue 1. This knife is something special - can’t wait to try my Kaiju next, but felt, it was best to start at standard FM

one of the best cutters I have ever held in my hand

btw, it was blue 1, so a bit of a smell, and it patina’d right away

to celebrate the moment, this is what I opened


----------



## DrEriksson

Got a case of beer made by a (now former) student of mine. Tried an Amarillo IPA today.


----------



## lowercasebill




----------



## bkultra

_2 oz mezcal
1 oz Carpano Antica sweet vermouth
½ oz green Chartreuse
2 dashes chocolate bitters
Orange peel, for garnish_


----------



## robzilla

Sounds tasty— does this have a name, or is it a random concoction?



bkultra said:


> _2 oz mezcal
> 1 oz Carpano Antica sweet vermouth
> ½ oz green Chartreuse
> 2 dashes chocolate bitters
> Orange peel, for garnish_
> View attachment 98590


----------



## bkultra

Mexican train


----------



## Crobert

A nice send-off to the last sunny days of the season


----------



## RockyBasel

Had our first white truffles of the season on a bed of simple, fresh cut tagliolini pasta. We drank this with it. They went well together


----------



## tcmx3

pretty pedestrian around here. Im not a cab fan in general so I dont really splurge on them anymore. but I will say for the price I am enjoying the 2017 version of this guy:


----------



## panda

bkultra said:


> Mexican train


sounds dirty


----------



## MarcelNL

with a fitting blurry image


----------



## WPerry

I picked up a bottle of Green Spot last night. I like it a lot, 'specially for the money.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Fresh from brewery 







It's been raining quite a bit this week waterfalls & streams are active. Good pilsner


----------



## rstl87

Maple old fashioned with Crown Royal.


----------



## RockyBasel

rstl87 said:


> View attachment 103949
> 
> Maple old fashioned with Crown Royal.


Love the glass as well


----------



## RockyBasel

Long week, working on a mass-drop project with Robin, tough work-week - decided to chilled with this baby - truly multi-dimensional knife, with floral overtones, with a juicy fruit/tar/smoky core


----------



## RockyBasel

Here is the baby


----------



## alterwisser

Virtual wine tasting/Xmas party with the company....


----------



## Lars

Santa loves me and brought this to show it..


----------



## Sweetlou

Cakebread SB and Williams Selyum PN


----------



## damiano

Panettone and Chivas / Frapin XO.


----------



## Vancouversam

Mostly Champagne and Burgundy and trying out the new vintage of Sassicaia


----------



## Knivperson

mateo said:


> Just poured some '94 Glenrothes... it was my last pour, actually. Guess I'll be shopping for some more Scotch on Monday, any suggestions?


Not scotch, but can recommend Bushmills 21 year old


----------



## DamageInc

This was what I had for Christmas dinner. The margaux had gone bad, unfortunately.





After dinner, I had a bottle of Frederiksdal Solera, and it was incredible. Highly recommend trying any of Frederiksdal Cherry wines, never been disappointed.


----------



## rickbern

DamageInc said:


> This was what I had for Christmas dinner. The margaux had gone bad, unfortunately.
> View attachment 107558
> 
> 
> After dinner, I had a bottle of Frederiksdal Solera, and it was incredible. Highly recommend trying any of Frederiksdal Cherry wines, never been disappointed.


Hang onto that thing for three decades to find it’s bad? In a year of indignities, that’s one more.
I feel your pain.


----------



## Bodine

Bullit bourbon on the rocks.


----------



## parbaked

Merry Christmas


----------



## Corradobrit1

Glendronach 21 year old Oloroso single cask which I picked up when touring Scottish whisky distilleries 6 years ago.


----------



## CommandoCobraRamboKnife

16 large at the package store. Straight up, neat in a steel bullet proof flask that sits in the inside upper left pocket of my war torn leather jacket. Perfect for a late night winter stake out hunting down and getting revenge on the Russian mob kingpin that raped and killed my family. Takes the edge off.


----------



## daddy yo yo

What am I drinking tonight? NEGRONI, what else?!??


----------



## kevin

Sugarcane Milk


----------



## Bobby2shots

DamageInc said:


> This was what I had for Christmas dinner. The margaux had gone bad, unfortunately.
> View attachment 107558
> 
> 
> After dinner, I had a bottle of Frederiksdal Solera, and it was incredible. Highly recommend trying any of Frederiksdal Cherry wines, never been disappointed.



Ahhhhh,,,,, Margaux,,,,,,my absolute favourite. rich,,,,full-bodied,,,earthy,,,,. I've got two bottles of 1976 Margaux stashed away, and I'm scared to open them. Arghhhh


----------



## MarcelNL

Bobby2shots said:


> Ahhhhh,,,,, Margaux,,,,,,my absolute favourite. rich,,,,full-bodied,,,earthy,,,,. I've got two bottles of 1976 Margaux stashed away, and I'm scared to open them. Arghhhh



live life dangerously....open one, or risk waiting until it has become expensive vinegar.

I decided waiting for wine is not for me long ago, when I bought some cases Latour before they were even produced, too early to drink...guess what, 2 bottles made it to the 'right age'


----------



## Bobby2shots

MarcelNL said:


> live life dangerously....open one, or risk waiting until it has become expensive vinegar.
> 
> I decided waiting for wine is not for me long ago, when I bought some cases Latour before they were even produced, too early to drink...guess what, 2 bottles made it to the 'right age'



Speaking of "vinegar", that reminds me of a gentleman I met,,, a number of years back, in the bar of a beautiful hotel in the Laurentian foothills, north-west of Montreal. He and his companion,,, a beautiful young lady,,, had just left the dining-room, and came to the bar for after-dinner liquers. During our conversation, he mentioned how much they enjoyed their dinner, yet, how thoroughly disappointed he was with the hotel's wine-list (and he was 100% right). I agreed with him, and mentioned off-hand that I had better wines at home,,, specifically those two bottles of 1976 Margaux that I mentioned above, sitting in my collection. He immediately asked me if they might be "for sale",,,, and offered me $2k. for the two bottles. I was to say at the very least, surprised at his offer, and responded "but you have no idea if these bottles are still any good".... His response was, "ahhh yes,,,but,,,, that is the charm of the game, isn't it".

Turns out that this gentleman (bon vivant) was a "buyer",,,, "of what I asked?" He responded that he makes his living buying and dealing in fine wines, liquers, liqour, art, fine cigars, etc. The "charm of that game"he said with a smile,,," was that you never know until you've committed and popped the corks, if that wine is still good".

That was roughly 15 years ago, and he was one of those rare people you don't easily forget. I hope our paths may cross again someday,,, and, for-what-it's worth, I still have thos e two bottles of 1976 Margaux.


----------



## heldentenor

Eagle Rare 17 year old tonight.


----------



## cotedupy

Bobby2shots said:


> Ahhhhh,,,,, Margaux,,,,,,my absolute favourite. rich,,,,full-bodied,,,earthy,,,,. I've got two bottles of 1976 Margaux stashed away, and I'm scared to open them. Arghhhh



I had a '76 Mouton recently, which was still in a good place... If yours are the 1st Growth (as in Chateau Margaux), they should still be drinking but probably want opening soonish. If they're a different Chateau I think you'd definitely want to try soon.

Just my 2c!


----------



## RockyBasel

It was simply time to drink it....


----------



## Runner_up

Just water tonight. I don't like it.


----------



## alterwisser

I had some German session IPA that was downright awful. I think this was the worst beer since that odd one where they throw hot stones into the beer during the brewing process ....


----------



## WPerry

After enjoying Green Spot, I decided to give another single pot still Irish whisky a whirl -


----------



## alterwisser

Drinking to the forum tonight!

thanks @RockyBasel, appreciate it


----------



## sododgy

CommandoCobraRamboKnife said:


> 16 large at the package store. Straight up, neat in a steel bullet proof flask that sits in the inside upper left pocket of my war torn leather jacket. Perfect for a late night winter stake out hunting down and getting revenge on the Russian mob kingpin that raped and killed my family. Takes the edge off.




I was still living in Indiana when we hosted the Super Bowl in '12. At that time you still couldn't buy any sort of alcohol to go on Sundays which was obviously a massive issue leading into SB Sunday. Well, in the weeks ahead, the Indy Star published an article from lawmakers explaining that public drinking was actually legal, and everyone had basically just been assuming it wasn't forever, so this opened up the opportunity for bars to sell drinks in plastic cups so folks could roam around as they pleased. 

My 25 year old ass, deep in the throws of developing alcoholism, decided that meant I should walk around downtown with a 1/5th of Old Grand Dad in my hand (and a reserve in a backpack) finding people who were in from out of town and welcoming them with a shot. It could be argued that the unwilling were peer pressured/berated into joining, but everyone mostly seemed to enjoy it as much as me. 

The small group of 40 something Boston Pats bros trying to flex in a bar that I tried to buy a drink for later in the night were *far* less amused when I opened with "**** Bill Belichick, I hope all the bad things in the world happen to him and only him, but welcome to Indy, let me buy ya a round!" They were spending way more money than me, and I was escorted out for refusing to stop demanding they let me buy them a ****** cheap round of beers. The bar was making enough that they told me not to bother paying for the ****** beers I'd been drinking, and those dudes didn't kick my ass like they kept threatening to, so all in all I'd say that was a pretty fantastic Friday. 




As for right now? Hendricks dirty martinis while I go at some cabbage for kraut


----------



## alterwisser

sododgy said:


> I was still living in Indiana when we hosted the Super Bowl in '12. At that time you still couldn't buy any sort of alcohol to go on Sundays which was obviously a massive issue leading into SB Sunday. Well, in the weeks ahead, the Indy Star published an article from lawmakers explaining that public drinking was actually legal, and everyone had basically just been assuming it wasn't forever, so this opened up the opportunity for bars to sell drinks in plastic cups so folks could roam around as they pleased.
> 
> My 25 year old ass, deep in the throws of developing alcoholism, decided that meant I should walk around downtown with a 1/5th of Old Grand Dad in my hand (and a reserve in a backpack) finding people who were in from out of town and welcoming them with a shot. It could be argued that the unwilling were peer pressured/berated into joining, but everyone mostly seemed to enjoy it as much as me.
> 
> The small group of 40 something Boston Pats bros trying to flex in a bar that I tried to buy a drink for later in the night were *far* less amused when I opened with "**** Bill Belichick, I hope all the bad things in the world happen to him and only him, but welcome to Indy, let me buy ya a round!" They were spending way more money than me, and I was escorted out for refusing to stop demanding they let me buy them a ****** cheap round of beers. The bar was making enough that they told me not to bother paying for the ****** beers I'd been drinking, and those dudes didn't kick my ass like they kept threatening to, so all in all I'd say that was a pretty fantastic Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for right now? Hendricks dirty martinis while I go at some cabbage for kraut



i think we need a new thread for Alcohol related stories


----------



## CommandoCobraRamboKnife

Maybe one day I will tell you guys about my Colombian necktie scar due to some aguardiente and a couple of bottles of whiskey in Bogota.


----------



## DamageInc

heldentenor said:


> Eagle Rare 17 year old tonight. View attachment 111654


Is that Blanton's Gold I see? I have two unopened bottles I've yet to try. What do you think of it? I know it's single barrel stuff, but still.


----------



## heldentenor

DamageInc said:


> Is that Blanton's Gold I see? I have two unopened bottles I've yet to try. What do you think of it? I know it's single barrel stuff, but still.



It's a solid pour with a very good nose and a strong if somewhat abbreviated finish. Glad I have a bottle but it's not my favorite bourbon and I doubt I'll seek more out when it's gone.


----------



## MarcelNL

I opened a bottle of La Vialla Sangiovese, always a pleasant experience..


----------



## Juztian

Drinking a berliner wiess with yuzu and raspberry.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Black Raven is a regional brewery that I really like but sadly can't find a lot of in my location. Their Trickster IPA is my absolute favorite beer. The bitter in that beer comes out of the glass, smacks you in the face, mocks you, and then smacks you again. I love it but again, it is hit or miss if I can find it.

Now, I'm not usually one for fruit in my beer, but loving that Trickster and even more blueberries, when I first saw this I just had to try it. And boy am I glad I did!

Not super bitter or sweet. Just great flavor and balance.


----------



## panda




----------



## AT5760




----------



## Lars

I'm drinking my first ever Martini. Bought a bottle of Noilly Prat for a fish dish and discovered it's also used for Martini's. It's a very enjoyable drink.


----------



## Lars

I made one more, just to make sure and I can confirm that it's very tasty..


----------



## HumbleHomeCook




----------



## panda




----------



## AT5760

Sometimes it’s good Scotch. Not tonight. Bourbon and fresh squeezed lemonade. In a vintage Peanuts juice glass of course.


----------



## panda




----------



## WiriWiri

This thread has inspired me to raise a glass (any excuse eh)

This remains the king of rums, a smooth taste of home


----------



## Corradobrit1

*Chichicapa Del Maguey Single Village Mezcal*


----------



## Corradobrit1

WiriWiri said:


> This thread has inspired me to raise a glass (any excuse eh)
> 
> This remains the king of rums, a smooth taste of home


Have you tried the exceptional cask series from Foursquare? 50%+abv. No color, no added sugar. Proper age statements. The 2007 and 2008 bottlings are standouts. The new Redoutable bottle is also worth a look.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Decisions, decisions...






The only one of these I've had is the Trickster and it is still to-date my absolute favorite IPA. I prefer bitter to citrus and given my region there's about a gillion options so it's always a bit of a crap shoot.


----------



## 4wa1l

This one was surprising. A couple of years old and gushed a bit when opened. Worried it might end up very tart and overly dry but turned out to be very balanced.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

4wa1l said:


> This one was surprising. A couple of years old and gushed a bit when opened. Worried it might end up very tart and overly dry but turned out to be very balanced.
> 
> View attachment 117971



A WILD SAISON IN A TULIP GLASS

  

excellent taste
wild yeast babies make the best beer

I have a bottle of 3F lying around, gonna wait a while to drink it - can't wait.


----------



## 4wa1l

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> A WILD SAISON IN A TULIP GLASS
> 
> 
> 
> excellent taste
> wild yeast babies make the best beer
> 
> I have a bottle of 3F lying around, gonna wait a while to drink it - can't wait.



Nice!!!

There are some smaller Aussie breweries that have been embracing the wild and farmhouse type beers recently which is pretty cool to see. These guys have been around for a while (for Australia) and make some great stuff. We're always a few years behind the US and a few centuries behind Europe. Hazy hype is still in full swing here...

Also just following instructions with the glass : )


----------



## WiriWiri

Corradobrit1 said:


> Have you tried the exceptional cask series from Foursquare? 50%+abv. No color, no added sugar. Proper age statements. The 2007 and 2008 bottlings are standouts. The new Redoutable bottle is also worth a look.



I’ve had a few samples (Rum advent calendar for the win) and they’re good, but I’ve been drinking XM and El Dorado for a long time and they just taste all too right, mild controversy about added sugar allowing.

I also have a slightly difficult relationship with Foursquare. I still think of Seale’s as a fairly recent, unremarkable producer, so their rapid growth and rebrand(s) has been something of a surprise. Their products are good, but I‘m slightly uncomfortable with their aristocratic owner leading the charge of a new wave of additive free ‘authentic/genuine rums. Rum deserved a status upgrade for sure, but there’s a touch of the white saviour complex about the whole thing, albeit it’s hard to blame a man with contacts benefitting from fantastic PR and press coverage. And I wasn’t too surprised to hear that some rums, particularly Demerara ones, have had sugar added for many decades either.,

Weirdly the same principles about additives don’t seem to apply to other craft alcohol particularly beer and craft gin, which often seem to be held up as renegade movements against fusty tradition, albeit with added hipster beardage. Life’s unfair I guess, but I find it difficult to swallow the double standard at times.


----------



## chefwp

Long time favorite cocktail/aperitif of both my wife and me, *Sbagliato Negroni*,

the story behind this is a bartender was making a standard Negroni (eq parts gin/campari-or-aperol/sweet-vermouth) and added prosecco instead of gin, and what, IT WAS DELICIOIUS! our recipe below. The word _sbagliato _literally means "mistake."









Sbagliato Negroni
50 ml Campari (or Aperol)
50ml Sweet Vermouth
187ml Prosecco ,that oddly precise # is from one of those little single serving bottles 
stir gently with a spoon and divide into two small rocks glasses or whatever, and serve on ice.
traditionally garnished with an orange peel, but do what you gotta do, and stay fly, as the kids say.

This is also easy to batch for a group, 200 ml each Campari and Sweet Vermouth; and one standard 750 ml bottle of Prosecco.


----------



## lumo

beer and a shot type of night...Popfuji and Blanton's



2nd course...old school favorite, La Chouffe Blonde


----------



## DavidPF

chefwp said:


> that oddly precise # is from one of those little single serving bottles


I believe the silly-looking number has a logic: that should be exactly ¼ of a bottle.


----------



## mpier

Got gifted this bottle of MCALLAN ESTATE smooth!! Tons of flavors!! Incredible Scotch!!


----------



## DDCarter

Kasteel Rouge anyone?


----------



## Crobert

chefwp said:


> Long time favorite cocktail/aperitif of both my wife and me, *Sbagliato Negroni*,
> 
> the story behind this is a bartender was making a standard Negroni (eq parts gin/campari-or-aperol/sweet-vermouth) and added prosecco instead of gin, and what, IT WAS DELICIOIUS! our recipe below. The word _sbagliato _literally means "mistake."
> View attachment 118118
> 
> View attachment 118119
> 
> 
> Sbagliato Negroni
> 50 ml Campari (or Aperol)
> 50ml Sweet Vermouth
> 187ml Prosecco ,that oddly precise # is from one of those little single serving bottles
> stir gently with a spoon and divide into two small rocks glasses or whatever, and serve on ice.
> traditionally garnished with an orange peel, but do what you gotta do, and stay fly, as the kids say.
> 
> This is also easy to batch for a group, 200 ml each Campari and Sweet Vermouth; and one standard 750 ml bottle of Prosecco.


Reminds me of a go-to cocktail I used to make - the “Negroni Royale.” A classic Negroni served up and topped with a bit of champagne. Quite delightful!


----------



## Keith Sinclair

4wa1l said:


> This one was surprising. A couple of years old and gushed a bit when opened. Worried it might end up very tart and overly dry but turned out to be very balanced.
> 
> View attachment 117971


Nice label design on that Wild Saison


----------



## frombaltimore

Corradobrit1 said:


> Have you tried the exceptional cask series from Foursquare? 50%+abv. No color, no added sugar. Proper age statements. The 2007 and 2008 bottlings are standouts. The new Redoutable bottle is also worth a look.


2005 was really good as well. i’m down to my last bottle of it. i been really enjoying some hampden’s recently as well, in particular the overproof.


----------



## Bart.s

Had some Singha's last night.


----------



## Chips

I had to take a few pictures of this impossible to read label of a beer, literally it was impossible to read without using bright studio flash lighting.

Went down easy. Very mediocre beer. I love Blonde Ales, but this one is forgettable. I think I'll move onto a bottle of a Washington red.

First shot is with more than ambient light, can barely see the label.


----------



## damiano

Last week I celebrated spring with some Aperol spritzes, better value at home than at a bar (which are closed down anyways!). Also had a few negroni last weekend. Today I’ve opened up a bottle of cream sherry by Mil Pesetas, pretty good.


----------



## Polycentric




----------



## chefwp

An afternoon Manhattan in the sun.


----------



## bkultra

Extremely good even with it's lack of age


----------



## Grit

Found some decent charcuterie today, so a nice barbera seemed fitting.


----------



## WPerry

I've enjoyed Green Spot and Redbreast 12, so I thought I'd try another moderately priced Irish single pot still whisky -


----------



## Grit

Drinking sake tonight - kampai!


----------



## Bodine

Friday night, getting in the mood to cook bullit 10-year-old bourbon


----------



## Grit

A lovely Etna Rosso from Tornatore. Light, cheap, yet packed with flavour. What’s not to like?


----------



## panda

finally found one!


----------



## chefwp

giving new meaning to "when you are just about out of Manhattan"


----------



## Mrchainsaw

sachem allison said:


> 1964 Maccallan with 1pound Grilled Bison Ribeye. the bachelor chef dinner no accompaniments, just the steak and the scotch.



we call that the Ron Swanson special.


----------



## Grit

Dolcetto - perhaps not the best match with todays rice, beef and egg - but it has alcohol in it and tastes great, so...


----------



## boomchakabowwow

this is so off the beaten path, but here it goes.

MEZCAL! I have a good friend that loves the stuff. he owns many. we sipped some RARE specimens yesterday. tiny tiny sips, but the flavor is so profound and anything but tiny. I swear, you could dip a q-tip in some of his Mezcal, suck it off the cotton and it would blow your tastebuds out of the water. when I sipped it was just a few drops at a time, it would almost evaporate in the mouth, then gently inhale. it was NUTS! no worms. but the depth of flavor was amazing between bottles. he had a bottle that he owned that was bottle of 2 made OUT OF 5!!

I was honored to have tasted all of it.


----------



## Grit

Watching the movie Sideways. Not drinking any ****ing Merlot tonight ;-)


----------



## MarcelNL

@Grit did you put a decent blade in an Opinel or am I seeing things?


----------



## chiffonodd

Grit said:


>








Is than an opinel handle and lock with a custom blade??


----------



## chiffonodd

MarcelNL said:


> @Grit did you put a decent blade in an Opinel or am I seeing things?



lol I had the same question, that's pretty sweet if so


----------



## MarcelNL

chiffonodd said:


> lol I had the same question, that's pretty sweet if so


I recently played with my Opinel and wondered if I should temper the blade and grind it properly.....thus would be a better solution


----------



## Grit

You’re both seeing right  Opinel nr 10 with a blade by Bryan Raquin. Absolutely lovely knife. Blade fits perfectly with the handle. Only have one folder, but on the other hand, it’s this one


----------



## Lars

That's very clever @Grit


----------



## Grit

Lars said:


> That's very clever @Grit



Quite happy, yes...


----------



## MarcelNL

I want that one....


----------



## Grit

This one’s a keeper


----------



## MarcelNL

Grit said:


> This one’s a keeper


sure, I intended to mean; I want one too! Brilliant idea, can you take the opinel apart easily?


----------



## Grit

MarcelNL said:


> sure, I intended to mean; I want one too! Brilliant idea, can you take the opinel apart easily?



I have no idea how much work it is with installing the blade, but since it’s an old construction I would assume they made it so the blade could be replaced. But that’s just me guessing.


----------



## panda

boomchakabowwow said:


> this is so off the beaten path, but here it goes.
> 
> MEZCAL! I have a good friend that loves the stuff. he owns many. we sipped some RARE specimens yesterday. tiny tiny sips, but the flavor is so profound and anything but tiny. I swear, you could dip a q-tip in some of his Mezcal, suck it off the cotton and it would blow your tastebuds out of the water. when I sipped it was just a few drops at a time, it would almost evaporate in the mouth, then gently inhale. it was NUTS! no worms. but the depth of flavor was amazing between bottles. he had a bottle that he owned that was bottle of 2 made OUT OF 5!!
> 
> I was honored to have tasted all of it.
> 
> View attachment 124046
> View attachment 124047
> View attachment 124048
> View attachment 124049


try it in a bloody Mary


----------



## MarcelNL

Mezcal pure please, I was in my twenties when I discovered it and it blew my head open like described, flavors from all over the place; anything between turpentine and citrus


----------



## chiffonodd

we on that suntory toki tonight


----------



## Corradobrit1

Cracked open my first Glenallachie single malt. 10yo Cask strength Batch 3. A mix of first fill PX and Oloroso sherry casks. Delicious dram and a total bargain at $70.


----------



## RockyBasel

Grit said:


> Watching the movie Sideways. Not drinking any ****ing Merlot tonight ;-)
> 
> View attachment 124196
> 
> View attachment 124197


The wine and knives are fantastic - you need to throw a watch in there as well, and we will have multiple threads in one picture


----------



## Grit

RockyBasel said:


> The wine and knives are fantastic - you need to throw a watch in there as well, and we will have multiple threads in one picture



Wine, food and knives is quite enough for my wallet  I’ll leave the watches for yoy


----------



## damiano

Lol, I rewatched Sideways too last week. Cracking film even on second viewing. The thing that struck me this time was how accurate the bro thing is: the lines and interplay between the two guys it's just so recognisable. Must have been written by a man obsessed with bromance and chasing women..

Anyway, Sunday 4.30PM and I'm enjoying a nice ti punch. Nice to see the Japanese blends around.


----------



## Grit

Wahnamhong said:


> Lol, I rewatched Sideways too last week. Cracking film even on second viewing. The thing that struck me this time was how accurate the bro thing is: the lines and interplay between the two guys it's just so recognisable. Must have been written by a man obsessed with bromance and chasing women..
> 
> Anyway, Sunday 4.30PM and I'm enjoying a nice ti punch. Nice to see the Japanese blends around.



It was actually better than I remembered it, maybe because I was drinking this time  I do like the wine discussions, sniffing and tasting, but also the opposite side - just drink the damn thing!


----------



## Lars

Wahnamhong said:


> Lol, I rewatched Sideways too last week. Cracking film even on second viewing. The thing that struck me this time was how accurate the bro thing is: the lines and interplay between the two guys it's just so recognisable. Must have been written by a man obsessed with bromance and chasing women..
> 
> Anyway, Sunday 4.30PM and I'm enjoying a nice ti punch. Nice to see the Japanese blends around.





Grit said:


> It was actually better than I remembered it, maybe because I was drinking this time  I do like the wine discussions, sniffing and tasting, but also the opposite side - just drink the damn thing!


You guys just decided my sunday night entertainment.. Thanks!


----------



## Corradobrit1

Did you know there's also a Japanese version of Sideways?I assume you guys are talking about the original Paul Giamatti movie








Sideways


A struggling writer (Fumiyo Kohinata) and his engaged buddy (Katsuhisa Namase) hit the road for California wine country.




www.rottentomatoes.com





Interesting to see a reversal of the usual direction of script appropriation.


----------



## Grit

Corradobrit1 said:


> Did you know there's also a Japanese version of Sideways?I assume you guys are talking about the original Paul Giamatti movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sideways
> 
> 
> A struggling writer (Fumiyo Kohinata) and his engaged buddy (Katsuhisa Namase) hit the road for California wine country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rottentomatoes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting to see a reversal of the usual direction of script appropriation.


I just had to google that, it sounds so cool - and the name Saidoweizu makes it even better  Would love to see the japanese version of Miles/Paul Giamatti, he does such a super version of dark melancholy.


----------



## zerafa

George Dickel 15 yr single barrel - cask strength.

This is pretty impressive, very smooth...


----------



## Twotimehojo

We had a Catena Cab Franc the other night. I forget the year but prob very recent, 2018 or 2019. Very good. Their malbec is good too. Good QPR. Quality to Price Ratio


----------



## Bodine

Elijah Craig small batch bourbon, a little too sweet for my taste. Definitely a sippin whiskey, make it last a while or it will over take you.


----------



## Grit

Chianti  Salami


----------



## MarcelNL

great idea^

Will do similar, some Ribeira de Duro red, some salami and cheese, some hyacinth bulbs in oil (new to me, interesting texture) etc.


----------



## damiano

I had a good Sauternes a few days ago. Wow! WOW!!


----------



## Grit

Bublish from Loire - Vouvray 
And savagnin from Jura, domaine du Pelican


----------



## Grit

Continuing the Jura track with a Trousseau Arbois - light and lovely.


----------



## Bart.s

Enjoying Corona whilst watching F1.
Life is good


----------



## Grit

Morgon, Cote du Py from Foillard in the glass today. Young, sure, but why wait when it’s soo good now. Asked for a salami I haven’t tried at my deli today, and they threw me a curve ball - lighly smoked with compté cheese inside  Different to what I’m used to, but fine still.


----------



## damiano

Grit said:


> Morgon, Cote du Py from Foillard in the glass today. Young, sure, but why wait when it’s soo good now. Asked for a salami I haven’t tried at my deli today, and they threw me a curve ball - lighly smoked with compté cheese inside  Different to what I’m used to, but fine still.
> 
> View attachment 126035


4PM dream


----------



## MarcelNL

I love the Salami's with funky cheese to death! Add a splash or two of great red wine and I'm in heaven!

I always wondered, my experience is that the thinner the slices the better the taste of the Salami comes out (there is a lower limit of course) and I'm curious to see how others experience that.


----------



## Grit

Wahnamhong said:


> 4PM dream


This is what friday afternoons are for


----------



## Grit

MarcelNL said:


> I love the Salami's with funky cheese to death! Add a splash or two of great red wine and I'm in heaven!
> 
> I always wondered, my experience is that the thinner the slices the better the taste of the Salami comes out (there is a lower limit of course) and I'm curious to see how others experience that.


I always cut salami thin, but that’s just because I like cutting stuff up


----------



## Grit

Oh, what didn’t we drink tonight...


----------



## damiano

Special celebration? Vintage champagne and lots more classics..


----------



## Grit

Wahnamhong said:


> Special celebration? Vintage champagne and lots more classics..


For me it would have been a very special celebration, I have nothing even close to the vintage champagne we had yesterday, but for the two guys who brought all the old stuff it’s just another day really. That’s how they drink.


----------



## MarcelNL

nice combinations ;-)


----------



## Grit

Oh, the decadence


----------



## MarcelNL

a Cannoneau from Sardinia (of course)


----------



## damiano

Bought a bottle of Indian single malt whiskey, Rampur double cask, 60 euro. Wow! 

Did not expect this - so smooth it’s almost a cognac. In fact I have also just bought a bottle of traditional French Montifaud XO also at 60 euro and I honestly like them both a lot as digestif.









A World Whisky Blog with An Array of Voices


Malt is a whisky magazine dedicated to finding the best in single malt and blended whisky, with a wide range of opinions




malt-review.com


----------



## btbyrd

Nitro muddled mint julep.


----------



## Ucmd

Paper plane. Later..... pepto and Tylenol


----------



## Lars

This was the worst White Russian I've ever had..


----------



## MarcelNL

LOL
did you get the ratio correct? I once had a G and T made by a famous bartender, his secret turned out to be a 9 to 1 G to T ratio


----------



## coxhaus

Drinking wine again tonight.


----------



## K.Bouldin

Dinner prep, there’s a rib-eye & fingerling potato’s just off to the left. Just had to snap a pic. This knife is probably my favorite! Drink is a gold rush…


----------



## coxhaus

I think Four Roses is a nice Kentucky Bourbon. I just scored an Elmer T Lee bottle of Bourbon. I was on a list for special bottles. I get maybe 1 bottle per year. Last year I did not get one.


----------



## Bobby2shots

Wahnamhong said:


> Bought a bottle of Indian single malt whiskey, Rampur double cask, 60 euro. Wow!
> 
> Did not expect this - so smooth it’s almost a cognac. In fact I have also just bought a bottle of traditional French Montifaud XO also at 60 euro and I honestly like them both a lot as digestif.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A World Whisky Blog with An Array of Voices
> 
> 
> Malt is a whisky magazine dedicated to finding the best in single malt and blended whisky, with a wide range of opinions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malt-review.com



If you like Indian Whiskey, try Amrut Fusion.


----------



## damiano

Bobby2shots said:


> If you like Indian Whiskey, try Amrut Fusion.
> 
> View attachment 134684


Yes! This was our previous Indian whiskey. Quite different - the Amrut is much stronger flavoured and also has a higher abv (50% I think). It’s a great whiskey to drink on the rocks, and if you want to feel tropical you should add a dash of fresh coconut juice.

The Rampur is much more a digestif, best to be enjoyed on its own. It has a very smooth, almost cognac like taste.


----------



## MarcelNL

A Greco Fiano from Basilica, nothing fancy but great for a lazy and warm summer afternoon...and for once I remembered to timely open it, as I find that white needs more airing time to mellow out a bit than most red.

Should go well with prepping the BBQ, (red) cole slaw, potato salad, garlic butter, some baguette, and pre-marinated short ribs, we'll see how that last bit fares, once more I was banging my nose on that fact that buying unadulterated meat is almost impossible in a supermarket nowadays.


----------



## coxhaus

Bodine said:


> Elijah Craig small batch bourbon, a little too sweet for my taste. Definitely a sippin whiskey, make it last a while or it will over take you.



I have been to the distillery in Kentucky. They make some fine Burbon the old fashion way. They rack barrels in lots of warehouses spread out over the property to protect them from fire. I bought a lot of their 18-year-old Burbon. I can't find it now for the last 8 to 10 years.


----------



## Noodle Soup

Bobby2shots said:


> If you like Indian Whiskey, try Amrut Fusion.
> 
> View attachment 134684



I'm getting into this a little late. A couple of years ago I was in Cambodia and i asked a guy in a small store what was the local "hard liquor." He pointed me at a bottle of some kind of Indian distilled "whiskey", about a $1.00 a fifth. An English/Australian? lady in the store advised me not to buy it as some Cambodian versions were known to to cause blindness, etc. OK, I'm still game. I tried it and found it to be the absolute worse hard liqueur I've drank anywhere, and trust me, I've tried them around the globe. I left 90% of the bottle in my hotel room when I left.


----------



## coxhaus

I played Bocce ball this evening and I came in hot and tired so I poured Parrot Bay rum over ice to cool off. I had a lot of fun.


----------



## coxhaus

Do you guys have a favorite rum? I think mine is Angostura Caribbean rum 1919.


----------



## Bobby2shots

Not exactly my favorite, but excellent none the less. Even their 5 year old goes down smoooooth. With rum, I find a lot depends on how you drink it (neat vs cocktails, etc)


----------



## damiano

Most rum I drink is in cocktails and then I like:









Plantation 3 Stars Artisanal | Rum Ratings


Plantation 3 Stars Artisanal rum - rated #2399 of 9474 rums: see 325 reviews, photos, other Plantation rums, and similar Light rums from Multiple




rumratings.com














Rhum Neisson Blanc 55% - thefatrumpirate.com


Rhum Neisson Blanc 55%. Neisson are a Rhum Agricole producer from Martinique. Neisson produce their rhums from sugar cane harvested at their distillery and are a cane to bottle operatiion. They are not a brand that buy in rhum for blending and ageing. Set up in 1931 Distillerie Neisson or...




thefatrumpirate.com






Both are excellent brands with lots of other rums as well. Worth checking out imho!


----------



## bkultra




----------



## Bodine

Friday evening, Woodford Reserve Select Bourbon, while prepping dinner.


----------



## Bobby2shots

Noodle Soup said:


> I'm getting into this a little late. A couple of years ago I was in Cambodia and i asked a guy in a small store what was the local "hard liquor." He pointed me at a bottle of some kind of Indian distilled "whiskey", about a $1.00 a fifth. An English/Australian? lady in the store advised me not to buy it as some Cambodian versions were known to to cause blindness, etc. OK, I'm still game. I tried it and found it to be the absolute worse hard liqueur I've drank anywhere, and trust me, I've tried them around the globe. I left 90% of the bottle in my hotel room when I left.



Sounds to me like you got a counterfeit bottle, probably made with a wood alcohol base.


----------



## coxhaus

So, I found this rum. My Angostura Caribbean rum 1919 I can't find it right now. The guy said they have not been able to find Angostura Caribbean rum 1919. Here is a picture of both.

I looked for the Rhum Neisson Blanc 55% but I could not find it.
PS
So, I am drinking the El Dorado and I think it is my second favorite. It is a nice drinking rum.


----------



## Bobby2shots

The Angostura 1919 is sold out here as well. I also couldn't find Neisson Blanc 55%

I've yet to try The Kraken,,,, and Pyrat, and looking forward to trying some of the Plantation rums.


----------



## coxhaus

I am not much on spiced rum. I only like it in hot buttered rum when it is really cold. I use Emeril's recipe.


----------



## Bobby2shots

coxhaus said:


> I am not much on spiced rum. I only like it in hot buttered rum when it is really cold. I use Emeril's recipe.



Speaking of recipes ,Thomas Mario used to be a writer for Playboy Magazine,,,, many years ago,,,, and, he wrote two great books titled The Playboy Gourmet, and, The Playboy Host and Bar Book. Both have excellent recipes,,,, food, and drink. I used to make a killer Spanish Coffee back then, where you heat the liquor in a ladle over a flame,,,, then pour the blue flame into the coffee from roughly a foot above the glass. It was always a great show. A-1 presentation.


----------



## Bobby2shots

Bodine said:


> Friday evening, Woodford Reserve Select Bourbon, while prepping dinner.



I've had mixed experience with Woodford Reserve Select. It's gone from "quite good",,, to WoW!!!! to "What the???

My first bottle was very nice, then I didn't touch it for 6-8 months, and when I went back to it, it absolutely knocked my socks off. The taste had changed quite dramatically,,, with a strong presence of wild cherry pits. Fantastic,,,, so, I ran off back to the liquor store and picked up 5 more bottles. I cracked one of those open a few months ago, and it was a whole "n'uther" experience... very bland with a very predominant taste of corn. As it turns out, the batch number was different. Now I'm stuck with 5 bottles that I can't return due to Covid restrictions. All is not lost however, I'm hoping that last bottle I opened will do the same as that great bottle I had, once it's been aerated for a while (6-8 months) My current favourite Bourbons are Blanton's Original 46.5% ABV,,,, and Booker's. Both are quite different, and at roughly 64.3% ABV, the Booker's packs quite a wallop. Unfortunately, I've never been able to find a Pappy Van Winkle locally.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

bkultra said:


> View attachment 135180


sweet
how was the berliner wiess?


----------



## coxhaus

I have never been lucky enough to find a bottle of Pappy Van Winkle. I have had it several times. I think it is around $30+ a shot. I have been able to score some Elmer T Lee Burbon several times. Once we hit this price range then I like some of the old single malt scotches.

I was at the Woodford Reserve distillery about 10 years ago. It was small scale compared to Elijah Craig. I went to 4 or 5 distilleries right there by Louisville Ky. But I don't drink Elijah Craig now as I cannot find the 18-year-old that I drank in the past. I went past Jim Beam but I did not want to go in there as it is all made with stainless not the old-fashioned way Burbon was made. Is Bookers one of Jim Beam Burbon's? Knob Creek is.

Nobody seems to have mentioned Colonel Taylor small batch. It is a nice smooth drinking high alcohol which does not taste like it.


----------



## Bobby2shots

coxhaus said:


> Is Bookers one of Jim Beam Burbon's? Knob Creek is.



Yes,,, produced and distributed by Beam. Booker Noe II was the Master Distiller at Beam for 40 years..


----------



## bkultra

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> sweet
> how was the berliner wiess?



It's was very easy drinking, but the dill was very subtle. I would have liked to seen it play a more prominent role.


----------



## Koop

Blanton's Single Barrel has long been a favorite of mine. We toured the Buffalo Trace distillery a couple of years ago. Beautiful place and a great tour - reserve in advance.


----------



## daniel_il

coxhaus said:


> Do you guys have a favorite rum? I think mine is Angostura Caribbean rum 1919.



usually more of a Scottish single malt drinker, but really enjoyed mount gay xo.

i didn't liked super sweet stuff like el dorado. plantation 20 was ok but too much added sugar as well.

i heard "Foursquare" is top quality rum and its next on my list.


----------



## Bobby2shots

daniel_il said:


> usually more of a Scottish single malt drinker, but really enjoyed mount gay xo.
> 
> i didn't liked super sweet stuff like el dorado. plantation 20 was ok but too much added sugar as well.
> 
> i heard "Foursquare" is top quality rum and its next on my list.



I used to pick up a jug of Mount Gay whenever I flew to Barbados. Good stuff.

In Jamaica, I bought Appleton Estate.

In single malt Scotch, I'm an Islay fan.... Lagavulin, Laphroaig, and Ardbeg. The OOGIE is my favourite. (Uigeadail). I have a Bowmore 12, and a Bunnahabhain that I've yet to crack open, plus a Caol Ila, and have yet to try the Kilchoman. I've also got a Bruichladdich stashed somewhere that I'd forgotten about 'til now. 

Here's to Ralphy,,,,,, cheers!!!


----------



## daniel_il

Bobby2shots said:


> I used to pick up a jug of Mount Gay whenever I flew to Barbados. Good stuff.
> 
> In Jamaica, I bought Appleton Estate.
> 
> In single malt Scotch, I'm an Islay fan.... Lagavulin, Laphroaig, and Ardbeg. The OOGIE is my favourite. (Uigeadail). I have a Bowmore 12, and a Bunnahabhain that I've yet to crack open, plus a Caol Ila, and have yet to try the Kilchoman. I've also got a Bruichladdich stashed somewhere that I'd forgotten about 'til now.
> 
> Here's to Ralphy,,,,,, cheers!!!



As a scotch drinker who likes rum, i can recommend the balvenie 14 caribbean cask (aged in rum barrels).

bunnah is quality stuff, very fruity. Island are usually very smoky, I’m more of speyside&highlands fan and prefer the smoke on my steaks 

ralphy fan for sure! Cheers man


----------



## coxhaus

Balvenie 21-year-old. Now you are talking my scotch. The price just keeps going up.


----------



## MarcelNL

some special beers last night on a looooon audio night....the two most special ones (except for the Westvleteren of which I did not take a picture)

Monte Christo is a super special blend of sherry, wine and beer, it did go well with some first pressing mono Heifetz Violin
Rasputin is a beast of a beer and should be the last one on a series, black rye in a bottle that went pretty well with Dave Brubeck mono first pressing of take five.

Shoot, I think I need a mono record player now....


----------



## Bobby2shots

daniel_il said:


> As a scotch drinker who likes rum, i can recommend the balvenie 14 caribbean cask (aged in rum barrels).
> 
> bunnah is quality stuff, very fruity. Island are usually very smoky, I’m more of speyside&highlands fan and prefer the smoke on my steaks
> 
> ralphy fan for sure! Cheers man



Yep, I've got a Balvenie Carribean Cask and the Doublewood in my collection. Also Highland Park 18 y.o., 15, and 12. Glenfarclas 105, a 15y.o., the 17 is outstanding,,,, and the 21 y.o.

Aberlour A'bunadh, 10, 12, 16, and 18 y.o. a few Talisker Dist. Ed.'s and an Oban Dist. Ed., an Old Pultney, The Arran, plus a few "Glen's". (Glenlivet, Glenmorangie, Glenfiddich, Glengarioch, Glen Moray, Glenrothes, etc).

Unfortunately, I've never tried a Macallan. The reviews for their younger bottlings are very mixed at best, and their hi-end bottlings are crazy expensive,,,, so I'm waiting for the right one to come along. I had a Dalmore 15, but took it back after reading the reviews. The absolute worst I've had was a Benromach Peat & Smoke. VERY artificial and heavily overdone "smoke", Tastes like a campfire that's been pee'd on. Yuck. I wouldn't use that stuff to clean my tires. Utter garbage. Deanston Virgin Oak was forgettable at best.

Looking forward to trying a Springbank Campbelltown, and curious about the Longrow.


----------



## coxhaus

I have had a lot of those. In the past, Austin had a Scotch tasting at Opal Divines that I went to for many years. They said it was the largest west of the Mississippi with lots of vendors. So, I have tasted a lot of different brands. I even discovered Sheep Dip because it was close to an outside door where I was going out to get away from the crowds. It was good until they raised their price and you could buy better. I hope they start it up again. It was all shutdown with covid.

I am not much of a Macallen person either. I have had a high-end Dalmore that was good.

Tamdhu is another scotch I discovered more than 20 years ago. I would buy it by the case for less than $20 each. I think about less than 15 years ago the price went through the roof. It is now $65 to $70 a bottle. The last case I bought was like $23 each. It is the same scotch as I have tasted them side by side. Here is an old bottle I have. They now come in a nice black box for $50 more per bottle. I don't buy it any more either. There are better buys out there at their new price range.

I just don't drink much scotch anymore as they have gotten too expensive. I think Burbon is a better buy nowadays.

Cognac is kind of following suit like the scotches. I have some good cheap Cognac's that I can't find any more. I have a few bottles left but no more can be found for the last 4 or 5 years. Luckily, I buy a case at a time.


----------



## daniel_il

Bobby2shots said:


> Yep, I've got a Balvenie Carribean Cask and the Doublewood in my collection. Also Highland Park 18 y.o., 15, and 12. Glenfarclas 105, a 15y.o., the 17 is outstanding,,,, and the 21 y.o.
> 
> Aberlour A'bunadh, 10, 12, 16, and 18 y.o. a few Talisker Dist. Ed.'s and an Oban Dist. Ed., an Old Pultney, The Arran, plus a few "Glen's". (Glenlivet, Glenmorangie, Glenfiddich, Glengarioch, Glen Moray, Glenrothes, etc).
> 
> Unfortunately, I've never tried a Macallan. The reviews for their younger bottlings are very mixed at best, and their hi-end bottlings are crazy expensive,,,, so I'm waiting for the right one to come along. I had a Dalmore 15, but took it back after reading the reviews. The absolute worst I've had was a Benromach Peat & Smoke. VERY artificial and heavily overdone "smoke", Tastes like a campfire that's been pee'd on. Yuck. I wouldn't use that stuff to clean my tires. Utter garbage. Deanston Virgin Oak was forgettable at best.
> 
> Looking forward to trying a Springbank Campbelltown, and curious about the Longrow.



I've tried a few macallan, all of them was good. the basic 12y fine oak is ok, but at this price you have much interesting expressions. my favorite was select oak duty free version.

abrelour is defently better value and maybe overall. A'bunadh and 16 are super interesting to my taste.

for sherry i really like glengoyne 15&18 and glendronach(tried 12-18 and they are amazing for me).

I have a bowmore 10 which i cant drink 

the springbank that u mention is on my list for sure


----------



## daniel_il

coxhaus said:


> I have had a lot of those. In the past, Austin had a Scotch tasting at Opal Divines that I went to for many years. They said it was the largest west of the Mississippi with lots of vendors. So, I have tasted a lot of different brands. I even discovered Sheep Dip because it was close to an outside door where I was going out to get away from the crowds. It was good until they raised their price and you could buy better. I hope they start it up again. It was all shutdown with covid.
> 
> I am not much of a Macallen person either. I have had a high-end Dalmore that was good.
> 
> Tamdhu is another scotch I discovered more than 20 years ago. I would buy it by the case for less than $20 each. I think about less than 15 years ago the price went through the roof. It is now $65 to $70 a bottle. The last case I bought was like $23 each. It is the same scotch as I have tasted them side by side. Here is an old bottle I have. They now come in a nice black box for $50 more per bottle. I don't buy it any more either. There are better buys out there at their new price range.
> 
> I just don't drink much scotch anymore as they have gotten too expensive. I think Burbon is a better buy nowadays.
> 
> Cognac is kind of following suit like the scotches. I have some good cheap Cognac's that I can't find any more. I have a few bottles left but no more can be found for the last 4 or 5 years. Luckily, I buy a case at a time.
> 
> View attachment 135394



because of this i googled for tamdhu and found 10y cask strength for (80usd - israel price) ...now i have to try it.


----------



## Bobby2shots

daniel_il said:


> abrelour is defently better value and maybe overall. A'bunadh and 16 are super interesting to my taste.



If you liked the A'bunadh, you may also like the Glenfarclas 105. 60% ABV. Fasten your seatbelt.  Like the A'bunadh, the 105 is also a NAS. (no age statement) whisky.


----------



## Bobby2shots

coxhaus said:


> Balvenie 21-year-old. Now you are talking my scotch. The price just keeps going up.



How much $$$ in your neck of the woods? Here in Quebec, where we have the privilege of paying more taxes than any other jurisdiction in North America,,,, it's a paltry $421. CDN for the 21.y.o. Balvenie Portwood. I simply refuse to go there. Here, all liquor sales are through government outlets.


----------



## daniel_il

Bobby2shots said:


> If you liked the A'bunadh, you may also like the Glenfarclas 105. 60% ABV. Fasten your seatbelt.  Like the A'bunadh, the 105 is also a NAS. (no age statement) whisky.



When drinking higher ABV or Cask strength i'm usually adding a few drops of water


----------



## coxhaus

I like Abrelour it just not seem to have a lot of depth. I do buy a bottle from time to time.


Bobby2shots said:


> How much $$$ in your neck of the woods? Here in Quebec, where we have the privilege of paying more taxes than any other jurisdiction in North America,,,, it's a paltry $421. CDN for the 21.y.o. Balvenie Portwood. I simply refuse to go there. Here, all liquor sales are through government outlets.



About $260. It was a little over $200 a couple of years ago. Some places have jumped to $299 already. So I figure it is going up again.

There are a lot of good Burbon's out there that need to be drunk for less money.

As hot as it is now in Texas it is a good time for Rum and ice.


----------



## coxhaus

daniel_il said:


> When drinking higher ABV or Cask strength i'm usually adding a few drops of water



At the scotch tasting they give you a short straw for water. You put your straw in the water and put your figure over it as this transfers a few drops to your glass. This was all pre covid.


----------



## Bobby2shots

daniel_il said:


> When drinking higher ABV or Cask strength i'm usually adding a few drops of water



For the release of Guaiacol,,,,Yep, I should experiment a bit more, but I have seldom added water, mostly because I'm concerned that I may over-dilute. Silly. When I serve guests however, I generally add a side glass of filtered water, with a "wee spuune" as Ralphy would say.


----------



## daniel_il

Bobby2shots said:


> For the release of Guaiacol,,,,Yep, I should experiment a bit more, but I have seldom added water, mostly because I'm concerned that I may over-dilute. Silly. When I serve guests however, I generally add a side glass of filtered water, with a "wee spuune" as Ralphy would say.


 
you're 100% spot on, it's exactly the way I serve my whiskey


----------



## coxhaus

Willett Bourbon is one that stands out to me that does not require any drops of water. I drink it straight. I don't like it if you add ice as it becomes too watered down.


----------



## Bobby2shots

About the only time I added ice to whisky, is with some of the blended Scotch whiskies,,, Johnny Walker, Ballantine, Chivas Regal, Dewar's Ne Plus Ultra, White & Mackay, St. Leger etc. That's when I'm looking for something cool, light, and refreshing, or as a light night-cap. I'll pour a 1/2 shot over ice, and add club soda. While some of those whiskies, especially some of the current releases of those brands, may not be optimal,,,, the "right" combination can be quite pleasant, imparting a hint of walnuts. Of those mentioned, the Dewar's Ne Plus Ultra and the St. leger were usually my preferred choices, and Ballantine was quite nice also. It's been a longggggg time since I've tried those however. I did try a Johnny Walker Red a while back, and was shocked at how much the quality had declined compared to bottlings from the '70's and '80's. Same can be said about Smirnoff vodka, and to me the biggest shocker of all, is the decline of Cointreau, followed by Grand Marnier. Noilly Prat was also "THE" classic dry vermouth for martini's, and they went and changed the taste profile for "The American market". Garbage. I also kept a bottle of Moskovskaya vodka in the freezer for vodka martini's, and it no longer has the taste and character it once had. Chill-filtering has rendered some of these products completely tasteless.

My picks for pleasant-surprise, would have to be El Jimador Anejo tequila, and The Dark Horse Canadian Rye Whisky. Alberta Premium is another very good Canadian Rye Whiskey, especially for the price.


----------



## MarcelNL

Bobby2shots said:


> About the only time I added ice to whisky, is with some of the blended Scotch whiskies,,, Johnny Walker, Ballantine, Chivas Regal, Dewar's Ne Plus Ultra, White & Mackay, St. Leger etc. That's when I'm looking for something cool, light, and refreshing, or as a light night-cap. I'll pour a 1/2 shot over ice, and add club soda. While some of those whiskies, especially some of the current releases of those brands, may not be optimal,,,, the "right" combination can be quite pleasant, imparting a hint of walnuts. Of those mentioned, the Dewar's Ne Plus Ultra and the St. leger were usually my preferred choices, and Ballantine was quite nice also. *It's been a longggggg time since I've tried those however. I did try a Johnny Walker Red a while back, and was shocked at how much the quality had declined compared to bottlings from the '70's and '80's. Same can be said about Smirnoff vodka, and to me the biggest shocker of all, is the decline of Cointreau, followed by Grand Marnier. Noilly Prat was also "THE" classic dry vermouth for martini's, and they went and changed the taste profile for "The American market". Garbage. I* also kept a bottle of Moskovskaya vodka in the freezer for vodka martini's, and it no longer has the taste and character it once had. Chill-filtering has rendered some of these products completely tasteless.
> 
> My picks for pleasant-surprise, would have to be El Jimador Anejo tequila, and The Dark Horse Canadian Rye Whisky. Alberta Premium is another very good Canadian Rye Whiskey, especially for the price.



That is an interesting observation I have wondered about for a while now....I was at a point where I assumed my taste memory had gone to mush.


----------



## Bobby2shots

MarcelNL said:


> That is an interesting observation I have wondered about for a while now....I was at a point where I assumed my taste memory had gone to mush.



Yes Marcel, I think anyone who experienced the original Cointreau, especially in the '70's and '80's, would be shocked and saddened to discover that one of the true classics,,,, right up there with Benedictine, Chartreuse, or Grand Marnier, would now find a diminished liquer that can easily be substituted by a cheap "sugar-water" Triple Sec. The original Cointreau taste was truly unique,,,, a very complex blend of orange liquer, with intense flavour.

Noilly Prat Vermouth was also one of those unique bone-dry vermouths that was a classic. It went so well with vodka martinis as well as dry-gin martinis. I've read somewhere that they may bring back the original, but I'm not finding it anywhere locally. As alternatives, I've bought Lillet Blanc and Dolin white, but I've not tried them yet. I also bought a Carpano Classico, but I've not cracked that one open either. James Bond's preferred martini, the "Vesper",, calls for a dash of Lillet Blanc, Actually three measures of Gordon's (gin), one measure of Vodka, and a half-measure of Lillet, with a "twist" *(of lemon). "Shaken, not stirred" of course. 

The vodka's I've tried lately, are "triple-filtered". I suppose that's some sort of marketing ploy,,,, fact remains that it's now virtually tasteless.

Some of the blended Scotches were never really that great as a sipping whisky, but at least, they were predictable and consistent from bottle to bottle. You could predictably balance a cocktail from a simple recipe. Nowadays,,,, I'm not so sure. Artificial colour,,, chill-filtering,,, inconsistent blends,,,no thanks.


----------



## MarcelNL

I used to enjoy Aurum, also Orange based with Saffran and other herbs....will try that one again, it used to be quite a mouth full. 
Yeah I replaced Cointreau with Triple sec for kitchen duty.


----------



## coxhaus

I don't really like Canadian Whiskey much. It could be I have never had a good one. I Bourbon better.

There are a lot of tequilas around Texas. I have a picture of my favorites. I use silver for mixing top-shelf Margaritas. I have not tried El Jimador Anejo tequila. I will check it out. I have tried $200 Patrone but I did not think it was that much better than lower priced ones. Tequila is not aged very long so I don't think it has the depth like Bourbons.

Don Julio tequila is a nice sipping one about $55. For a step up in Tequila I think Fortaleza Anejo for about $85 is very good. I can't keep Fortaleza Anejo around very long as my wife makes short work of it.


----------



## Bobby2shots

coxhaus said:


> I don't really like Canadian Whiskey much. It could be I have never had a good one. I Bourbon better.
> 
> There are a lot of tequilas around Texas. I have a picture of my favorites. I use silver for mixing top-shelf Margaritas. I have not tried El Jimador Anejo tequila. I will check it out. I have tried $200 Patrone but I did not think it was that much better than lower priced ones. Tequila is not aged very long so I don't think it has the depth like Bourbons.
> 
> Don Julio tequila is a nice sipping one about $55. For a step up in Tequila I think Fortaleza Anejo for about $85 is very good. I can't keep Fortaleza Anejo around very long as my wife makes short work of it.
> 
> View attachment 135674



I've got quite a few tequilas, Patron Blanco, Reposados and Anejo, Don Julio Reposado, Milagro, a few El Tesoro's. My top-shelf tequilas are three bottles of Don Julio 1942. I'm saving those for a special occasion.

I tend to prefer El Jimador for Margarita's, and have Blanco, Reposado, and Anejo versions. The Anejo is hard to find locally, but worth buying when available. The Anejo is a real bargain and even does well as a sipping Tequila. I also bought Cazadores for margaritas, and it's fine. Their Anejo however, is a little overdone in the agave department. Stands up well though, in frozen margarita's.









Don Julio 1942 Anejo


Tequila. Size : 750 ml. Origine : Jalisco. Mexico. Producer : Tequila Don Julio S.A. de CV.




www.saq.com


----------



## Bobby2shots

MarcelNL said:


> I used to enjoy Aurum, also Orange based with Saffran and other herbs....will try that one again, it used to be quite a mouth full.
> Yeah I replaced Cointreau with Triple sec for kitchen duty.



Marcel, have you ever tried St. Germain Elderberry liquer? I've yet to try that one. I've never tried Aurum, but another Italian liquer I like is Frangelico. (Hazelnut). I also like Amaretto.(almond)


----------



## coxhaus

Bobby2shots said:


> I've got quite a few tequilas, Patron Blanco, Reposados and Anejo, Don Julio Reposado, Milagro, a few El Tesoro's. My top-shelf tequilas are three bottles of Don Julio 1942. I'm saving those for a special occasion.
> 
> I tend to prefer El Jimador for Margarita's, and have Blanco, Reposado, and Anejo versions. The Anejo is hard to find locally, but worth buying when available. The Anejo is a real bargain and even does well as a sipping Tequila. I also bought Cazadores for margaritas, and it's fine. Their Anejo however, is a little overdone in the agave department. Stands up well though, in frozen margarita's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don Julio 1942 Anejo
> 
> 
> Tequila. Size : 750 ml. Origine : Jalisco. Mexico. Producer : Tequila Don Julio S.A. de CV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.saq.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 135675
> View attachment 135676



In the past I bought Cazadores by the case back when it was less than $15 a bottle. I still have at least one bottle. I feel like it has gotten too expensive for me to buy any more. I like Patron silver for margaritas better and it is about the same price now.

If you want a really nice sipping tequila look for Fortaleza Anejo tequila. It is hard to find but it is really good.

PS
I don't have any bottles left I just looked as I was going to take a picture of one of the old bottles.

I don't like Milagro at all. It does nothing for me.

I like Don Julio Reposado better than the Anejo for sipping. The silver or Blanco Don Julio costs too much more than Silver Patron for making margaritas to me any way. I would like Don Julio Blanco for Texas Martinis better as it is a better tequila than silver Patron. I may have to re-vist this as the bottles look different now for Don Julio Blanco.

Patrons triplesec is good. And Patron XO is a nice after dinner drink.


----------



## Bobby2shots

Buying by the case usually works for me too. We get a bit of a discount. but not much. When it's "on-sale" you get a small discount per bottle, then an additional discount for a case. I buy the stuff we use most for entertaining,,, mostly cocktail stuff like El Jimador and Cazadores tequila for Frozen Margaritas, rum for pina coladas,,, vodka for Bloody Caesars and Bloody Mary's. Those are always the most popular here. I also buy aperitifs by the case Dubonnet red, St.Raphael red and "gold". I prefer the St.Raphael, and the girls like the Dubonnet over ice, with a squeeze of lemon.

Regarding Patron, I've tried the Reposado, or maybe it was the Anejo only once at a friend's place. As I recall, there was a noticeable "black pepper" taste. It caught me by surprise, and to be honest, I quite liked it. I bought the silver, reposado, and anejo, but it's terribly overpriced here.(for what it is). I've not opened those yet.

Funny thing is, I rarely touch the stuff,,, any of it. I buy it mostly for guests, and that has slowed down dramatically since the Covid outbreak,


----------



## coxhaus

There is a lot of cheap tequila and high-end tequila around Texas. So many brands and names. I see an awful lot. 

I buy by the case when I find something I really like except wine which I buy to get the discount. The last cases buys for me were Cognac where I bought 3.5 cases which was all I could find. It was about 5 years ago. I can't find this Cognac anymore and I am down to 3 bottles. The other last case buy is I found some Elmer T Lee Bourbon and I bought 17 bottles a few years ago. I still have about 6 bottles. Nowadays I can only get 1 bottle per year if I am lucky.

I drink a lot of different liquors at different times of the year. I guess weather has a lot to do with it.


----------



## Bobby2shots

Gimme Port,,,, Port,,,, and more Port!! Possibly the most civilized drink on the planet. With a 7-course meal, the course I look most forward to, is the cheese & fruit course (served prior to dessert course). A beautiful cheese tray with Stilton, Goat, Cheddar, Camembert, Brie, Oka, Danish Blue, some nice crackers, a nice fruit platter with Golden and Red delicious apples, grapes,, and a great bottle of Port. A nice lengthy break prior to the dessert course.


----------



## coxhaus

Well, fill me in about ports. It is real hot down here so we don't drink a lot of ports. But come winter I think a good port would be fine. I know Fonseca Bin 27 and Tawny ports. We do cheese before dinner as an appetizer in Texas. I was on a Celebrity cruise ship up in Alaska where they did cheese before dessert. I heard it is French. My wife makes a great cranberry sauce with Tawny port. I can't eat store bought any more.

What are some good ports?

We also drink a lot of gin and tonic when it is hot. We drink Hendrix and Fever-Tree tonic water. I just can't drink the same thing all the time.

And don't forget to buy some Patron XO for dessert or after dessert. It is real fun. It is a liqueur coffee flavored.

Here is an old port I found that I still have.


----------



## MarcelNL

O YES....Port and Cheese for dessert... 

long time ago, when flying was a usual habit I was on my way on a long haul and chatted a bit with one of my neighbors. KLM has (well... had..) a pretty reasonable selection of food and beverage up front and we were chatting about it when my neighbor asked me if I ever had a 'Port and Brandy'....I hadn't so he ordered some, I like Port but often find Port too sweet and Cognac too much in your face, the blend was pretty much spot on....and so much that I had a few more and ended up sleeping 7 hours straight (a rare event for me in a plane.)


----------



## coxhaus

MarcelNL said:


> O YES....Port and Cheese for dessert...
> 
> long time ago, when flying was a usual habit I was on my way on a long haul and chatted a bit with one of my neighbors. KLM has (well... had..) a pretty reasonable selection of food and beverage up front and we were chatting about it when my neighbor asked me if I ever had a 'Port and Brandy'....I hadn't so he ordered some, I like Port but often find Port too sweet and Cognac too much in your face, the blend was pretty much spot on....and so much that I had a few more and ended up sleeping 7 hours straight (a rare event for me in a plane.)


I am game. What is a good Brandy? Do you drink it in a Brandy sniffer or a port glass? Do you mix it 50/50? I will try it when it cools off.


----------



## MarcelNL

at the time we drank it in too small airline glasses indeed in a 1:1 ratio, yet I'd put it in a brandy sniffer now. A nice brandy, same as with Whiskey in a mix, nothing over the top and also nothing in your face or overly woody....I used to buy a very nice 'farmers Cognac' for like 40 euro a bottle but they have gone upmarket and I have not bough any since as most that come close are like three times as expensive.


----------



## Bobby2shots

coxhaus said:


> Well, fill me in about ports. It is real hot down here so we don't drink a lot of ports. But come winter I think a good port would be fine. I know Fonseca Bin 27 and Tawny ports. We do cheese before dinner as an appetizer in Texas. I was on a Celebrity cruise ship up in Alaska where they did cheese before dessert. I heard it is French. My wife makes a great cranberry sauce with Tawny port. I can't eat store bought any more.
> 
> What are some good ports?
> 
> We also drink a lot of gin and tonic when it is hot. We drink Hendrix and Fever-Tree tonic water. I just can't drink the same thing all the time.
> 
> And don't forget to buy some Patron XO for dessert or after dessert. It is real fun. It is a liqueur coffee flavored.
> 
> Here is an old port I found that I still have.
> View attachment 135714








I could live "happily ever-after" with that one.

The best I've ever tried, (back in 1984) was a 40 y.o. Hunt's Tawny Club Port, which came in a beauuuutiful decanter bottle with a glass Maltese Cross on the cork. It was to die for. $$$$$. I'm quite happy though, with a very reasonably priced LBV (late bottled vintage) or Tawny port. Graham's, Taylor-Fladgate, Offley, Sandeman. I've yet to try Cabral or Fonseca. I'd love to experience a Quinta Do Noval 1985 Vintage port.


----------



## coxhaus

You need to try Fonseca Bin 27 port if you never have. It is a good cheap port. I just bought 3 bottles to fill out my wine case I posted on here.

The cute wine girl told me to buy this one. She said it was as good as Fonseca Bin 27 and just as cheap. Have you ever tried it?


----------



## Bobby2shots

coxhaus said:


> I am game. What is a good Brandy? Do you drink it in a Brandy sniffer or a port glass? Do you mix it 50/50? I will try it when it cools off.




These 3 0z. crystal sherry glasses would be quite nice port glasses.


----------



## Bobby2shots

MarcelNL said:


> O YES....Port and Cheese for dessert...
> 
> long time ago, when flying was a usual habit I was on my way on a long haul and chatted a bit with one of my neighbors. KLM has (well... had..) a pretty reasonable selection of food and beverage up front and we were chatting about it when my neighbor asked me if I ever had a 'Port and Brandy'....I hadn't so he ordered some, I like Port but often find Port too sweet and Cognac too much in your face, the blend was pretty much spot on....and so much that I had a few more and ended up sleeping 7 hours straight (a rare event for me in a plane.)



You might want to try adding 1/2oz. Curacao and a couple of dashes of Angostura Bitters to that Port & Brandy cocktail, and you'd have a "Betsy Ross"


----------



## coxhaus

Bobby2shots said:


> These 3 0z. crystal sherry glasses would be quite nice port glasses.



The correct glass makes the drink in my mind. I always try to have the correct glass. Riedel is getting kind of expensive for wine glasses but I need a rimless edge at the lip. I can't stand having that little bump rim on a wine glass. It makes me think less of the wine.


----------



## Bobby2shots

If you guys have any spare change under your car seat, or hiding in the sofa, you might wanna give this one a whirl.









Taylor Fladgate Kingsman Edition Very Old Tawny


Port. Size : 500 ml. Origine : Porto/Douro. Portugal. Grape Variety : Tinta barroca, Tinta roriz, Touriga francesa, Touriga nacional. Producer : Taylor Fladgate & Yeatman Vinhos SA.




www.saq.com


----------



## Bobby2shots

coxhaus said:


> The correct glass makes the drink in my mind. I always try to have the correct glass. Riedel is getting kind of expensive for wine glasses but I need a rimless edge at the lip. I can't stand having that little bump rim on a wine glass. It makes me think less of the wine.



I find most wine glasses these days, are crazy over-sized. Port and Sherry glasses are generally very small bowled,,, 3oz-4 oz.


----------



## MarcelNL

Bobby2shots said:


> If you guys have any spare change under your car seat, or hiding in the sofa, you might wanna give this one a whirl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor Fladgate Kingsman Edition Very Old Tawny
> 
> 
> Port. Size : 500 ml. Origine : Porto/Douro. Portugal. Grape Variety : Tinta barroca, Tinta roriz, Touriga francesa, Touriga nacional. Producer : Taylor Fladgate & Yeatman Vinhos SA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.saq.com


If I find that much under my car seat or in a sofa I have to quit drinking as that sort of money does not easily get lost as change ;-)
(and if it actually becomes change I'll be drinking that stuff every day)


----------



## Bobby2shots

MarcelNL said:


> If I find that much under my car seat or in a sofa I have to quit drinking as that sort of money does not easily get lost as change ;-)
> (and if it actually becomes change I'll be drinking that stuff every day)


Yeah, I looked under mine too, and all I found was an old comb, and cat hair,,,,,, Lots of cat-hair.


----------



## MarcelNL

I'm quite sure I'll find Lego pieces, Playmobil parts OR sticky popsicle sticks, all from a 5 year old...


----------



## Bobby2shots

coxhaus said:


> You need to try Fonseca Bin 27 port if you never have. It is a good cheap port. I just bought 3 bottles to fill out my wine case I posted on here.
> 
> The cute wine girl told me to buy this one. She said it was as good as Fonseca Bin 27 and just as cheap. Have you ever tried it?
> View attachment 135720



No, I've not tried the Fonseca Bin 27, but,,,, I just found it "listed" not far from me, at the LCBO. (Liquor Control Board of Ontario). Unfortunately, it's not in stock at the moment. Now that I check a little deeper into their "inventory",,, it appears that virtually all of their ports are "unavailable". Hmmm. Probably has to do with Covid shopping restrictions, or stock deliveries.


----------



## MarcelNL

that is a shame, as Bin 27 is a nice Port indeed!


----------



## Bobby2shots

MarcelNL said:


> that is a shame, as Bin 27 is a nice Port indeed!



Very reasonable price too. Turns out that LCBO will do a store transfer for me. I'd place the order at my local store, they then search all the stores for stock, then transfer to my store a few days later. Current price is $17.25 CDN./ 750ml/26oz. bottle. No charge for store transfers. Taxes are included in the price.


----------



## MarcelNL

Holy smoke, I now see that it seems that Canada has a system similar to the Swedish Systembolaget?


----------



## Twotimehojo

2018 Norton Malbec (found in Costco) for $10. It is amazing for the price! James Suckling has rated it a 92. I agree.


----------



## coxhaus

I think we have to go to Costco next week. I will look.


----------



## Bobby2shots

MarcelNL said:


> Holy smoke, I now see that it seems that Canada has a system similar to the Swedish Systembolaget?



In Canada, each province has their own liquor board, In Quebec, you can buy wine and beer in grocery stores, but liquor is only available through government outlets.. You won't find liquor at Costco for example,,, but they are allowed to sell beer and wine. I can "import" products internationally if I want to, however, there are very strict rules and conditions, and the final purchase purchase price will be determined by the province. I cannot purchase from a retailer or distributor; the purchase must be made directly from a bottler/producer. Once a proposed purchased is agreed upon, that proposal has to be sent to the Quebec Liquor Board, where they'' either permit or disallow the purchase,,, and levy their "appropriate" tax.

In neighboring Ontario, I believe that beer sales are done through the government Brewer's Retail Outlet.(The Beer Store), and they sell only beer,,, no wine, no liquor. Conversely, you can find "some" beer in the provincial liquor store (LCBO), but it's mostly imports and micro-brewery products.


----------



## Bobby2shots

Twotimehojo said:


> 2018 Norton Malbec (found in Costco) for $10. It is amazing for the price! James Suckling has rated it a 92. I agree.



That's* Bodega* Norton Malbec 2018, is it not?


----------



## MarcelNL

Bobby2shots said:


> In Canada, each province has their own liquor board, In Quebec, you can buy wine and beer in grocery stores, but liquor is only available through government outlets.. You won't find liquor at Costco for example,,, but they are allowed to sell beer and wine. I can "import" products internationally if I want to, however, there are very strict rules and conditions, and the final purchase purchase price will be determined by the province. I cannot purchase from a retailer or distributor; the purchase must be made directly from a bottler/producer. Once a proposed purchased is agreed upon, that proposal has to be sent to the Quebec Liquor Board, where they'' either permit or disallow the purchase,,, and levy their "appropriate" tax.
> 
> In neighboring Ontario, I believe that beer sales are done through the government Brewer's Retail Outlet.(The Beer Store), and they sell only beer,,, no wine, no liquor. Conversely, you can find "some" beer in the provincial liquor store (LCBO), but it's mostly imports and micro-brewery products.


wow...do I interpret that correctly by thinking the Liquor board can approve my neighbours transaction yet disapprove mine?
Or does it just cut our the middle man? I mean, a 40euro bottle of Gin may cost a few to produce, and the shop gets a nice profit, so does the government adding taxes and VAT, I mean to ask; is the price level as ridiculous as that in Sweden or more similar to elsewhere?


----------



## Bobby2shots

MarcelNL said:


> wow...do I interpret that correctly by thinking the Liquor board can approve my neighbours transaction yet disapprove mine?
> *Or does it just cut our the middle man?* I mean, a 40euro bottle of Gin may cost a few to produce, and the shop gets a nice profit, so does the government adding taxes and VAT, I mean to ask; is the price level as ridiculous as that in Sweden or more similar to elsewhere?



They *INSERT THEMSELVES *as the middleman. I make the deal directly with the producer, or their agent. Once that's done, the agreement is examined by the Liquor Board. If they approve, I pay for shipping, brokerage fees, customs fees, duties, taxes, and then the Liquor Board adds their "cut". *Basically, they're charging me for doing the job that they didn't do. *(to make the product available locally)

Their "fee" by the way, is a mystery until I complete the transaction/purchase. They'll only tell me what their mark-up fee will be, after I've made the deal with the producer.


----------



## Bobby2shots

MarcelNL said:


> a 40euro bottle of Gin may cost a few to produce, and the shop gets a nice profit, so does the government adding taxes and VAT,* I mean to ask; is the price level as ridiculous as that in Sweden or more similar to elsewhere*?



Well I can give you three examples, and we can compare prices. Here's a short list;
Highland Park 18 y.o. Scotch, currently $184. CDN. I paid $200./bottle 750ml. 5 year ago
Ardbeg Uigeadail currently $164.25/750ml bottle. I paid $174. roughly 5 years ago.
Don Julio 1942 tequila. Currently $179.75/750ml bottle. I paid $150./bottle 5 years ago.

The Canadian dollar has gone up in the last year or so. I'll check into the current exchange rate of the Swedish Krona. Let me know if those examples are available in your market.

I have a couple of Mackmyra Swedish single malt whiskey in my collection ,,,, a Mackmyra 1st Edition,,,, and a Mackmyra Brukswhiskey. I probably paid around $50.- $60$ Cdn. for each bottle.


----------



## coxhaus

When I was in Canada fishing up in Eagle Lake all the beer and liquor seemed high priced to me. Even Canadian Whiskey like Crown Royal seemed higher than what I pay normally. I don't really drink much Canadian whiskey. I was allowed one bottle of Bourbon when I crossed into Canada.


----------



## Bobby2shots

coxhaus said:


> When I was in Canada fishing up in Eagle Lake all the beer and liquor seemed high priced to me. Even Canadian Whiskey like Crown Royal seemed higher than what I pay normally. I don't really drink much Canadian whiskey. I was allowed one bottle of Bourbon when I crossed into Canada.



I'm not surprised you found them high priced. The only good thing I can say about the prices at the liquor store is,, the price ticket you see on display for a given product, is the final price. Taxes are included in the price you see.

Here's a 40oz. Crown Royal for $40.75 CDN,,,, that's roughly $32. U.S. given the current exchange rate. There are many varieties, prices, and sizes of Crown Royal.









Crown Royal


Canadian whisky. Size : 1140 ml. Origine : Ontario. Canada. Producer : Joseph E. Seagram & Sons Limited. Taste tag: Light and floral




www.saq.com









__





Search results for: Crown Royal | SAQ.COM


The SAQ offers a wide selection of alcoholic beverages (wines, beers and spirits) available in more than 400 stores in Quebec, as well as a large number of products available for online purchase.




www.saq.com


----------



## Pie

Octomor, bourbon, ardbeg an oa, and laphroig triple wood. + sniffing the ozuku and Hideriyama pretty hard. Drunk polishing/sharpening with a friend is an a+ experience. The wives eye rolling was also A+.


----------



## coxhaus

Nice Bourbon glass. I like your Bourbons and the scotch. They are all great. The tall bottle with the gold liquid I have never seen. Which one is it?


----------



## Pie

coxhaus said:


> Nice Bourbon glass. I like your Bourbons and the scotch. They are all great. The tall bottle with the gold liquid I have never seen. Which one is it?


Thank you! It’s octomor 10.3, last year’s release. Less heavy diesel/industrial smoke of the 10.1, but nutty and rich inoffensive peat.


----------



## Twotimehojo

Bobby2shots said:


> That's* Bodega* Norton Malbec 2018, is it not?



yes. The Bodega is not prominent on the label though! 









Bodega Norton - Signature Winemaking


More than a name, BODEGA NORTON is an immortal signature that connects history with terroir, talent with passion. Together, we are a family-spirited team, dedicated to Signature Winemaking.




www.norton.com.ar


----------



## MarcelNL

Highland Park 18Y is on sale (which is prohibited by law so ??) for 99 euro (I'm from the Netherlands, we use Euro rather than Swedish Krona)
WOW, that is pricy... Stealing is against the law, the government does not allow competition!


----------



## damiano

coxhaus said:


> So, I found this rum. My Angostura Caribbean rum 1919 I can't find it right now. The guy said they have not been able to find Angostura Caribbean rum 1919. Here is a picture of both.
> 
> I looked for the Rhum Neisson Blanc 55% but I could not find it.
> PS
> So, I am drinking the El Dorado and I think it is my second favorite. It is a nice drinking rum.
> 
> View attachment 135196


I think my Neisson is 50%.


----------



## Bobby2shots

Twotimehojo said:


> yes. The Bodega is not prominent on the label though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bodega Norton - Signature Winemaking
> 
> 
> More than a name, BODEGA NORTON is an immortal signature that connects history with terroir, talent with passion. Together, we are a family-spirited team, dedicated to Signature Winemaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.norton.com.ar



OK, thanks for posting. I'm headed to Costco next week, and hopefully my local warehouse has it in stock. I'm not typically a Malbec fan, but at this price I can use it in sauces if I don't particularly care for it as a "sipper".


----------



## Bobby2shots

MarcelNL said:


> Highland Park 18Y is on sale (which is prohibited by law so ??) for 99 euro (I'm from the Netherlands, we use Euro rather than Swedish Krona)
> WOW, that is pricy... Stealing is against the law, the government does not allow competition!



Yeah, monopolies seem to thrive all across Canada,,,, unfortunately. There's "some good, some bad" to that. I doubt we'd have even close to the vast selection we presently have, if it was left solely to private businesses. That said,,, at what cost????


----------



## chefwp




----------



## MarcelNL

A good old G&T, following the recipe of the late bartender of the NY Palace on 5th, 90% G and 10% T, dash of lime, and two ice cubes.


----------



## Bobby2shots

MarcelNL said:


> A good old G&T, following the recipe of the late bartender of the NY Palace on 5th, 90% G and 10% T, dash of lime, and two ice cubes.



Which gin, and what brand of tonic? I haven't tried gin in quite a while, but I do have a few brands of London Dry Gins in my bar. Tanqueray, Beefeater, Gordon's, Hayman's, and Dillon's 22. My usual Tonic is Schweppes'. Tanqueray was usually my gin of choice for Martini's back in the day. 2oz-3oz. of Gin,,,, a few drops of Noilly Prat dry vermouth, and three olives.

Served as a Gin &Tonic, I imagine the gin brand doesn't matter much, but these days, there seems to be a plethora of "flavoured" gins and vodka's.


----------



## coxhaus

Bobby2shots said:


> Which gin, and what brand of tonic? I haven't tried gin in quite a while, but I do have a few brands of London Dry Gins in my bar. Tanqueray, Beefeater, Gordon's, Hayman's, and Dillon's 22. My usual Tonic is Schweppes'. Tanqueray was usually my gin of choice for Martini's back in the day.



I like Hendrick's gin with a backup of Bombay Sapphire gin. My wife is on a Hendrick's Orbium, limited release, kick lately so we are buying a lot of it. And Fever Tree tonic water. I don't drink any of the stuff listed above any more. I think gin is really good in hot weather with the cold drinks you make.

A little more expensive but not crazy expensive. Well worth it.


----------



## Bobby2shots

Hendrick's is on my shopping list. I thought I had one in my collection, but I can't find it at the moment. The Hendrick's Dry is usually "in-stock" locally,,, not sure about Orbium however.


----------



## MarcelNL

Tanqueray No 10 this time, the guy in the liquor store looked as if he saw water catching fire when I asked him which of the Gin's in his ample selection were properly distilled and not infused...., My fave Tonic is fever tree, though that is too sweet as most others are.
I like Hendricks too, we have a few pretty good Gin makers in the country but this shop just had the usual suspects and all their flavors (orange, cucumber, etc even lavender....YUCK, if I want a flavor in my Gin I'll add it myself) Typical chain that is part of a grocery store chain, with a non-interested care taker at the counter.
O those were the days, when the owner of the liquor store around the block exactly knew what I liked, I could ask the guy advice on anything from wine to spirits and his pick was almost always spot on!

IN this recipe the Tonic matters least


----------



## coxhaus

Our G&T recipe is fill high ball glass with ice, pour 2 or 3 oz of gin with a squeeze of lime and top off with Fever Tree tonic water. We really use more old fashion glasses that we use for Bourbon for our G&T. It gives a higher concentration of gin in an old fashion glass.


----------



## Bobby2shots

With gin & tonic, it's a highball glass for me, with lots of ice . Keeps the tonics' effervescence a little longer. That's a single shot of gin however, with 3-4 parts tonic, and a lemon slice.

Marcel's ratio almost resembles a Martini,,,, maybe it should be re-named as a * Martonique!!!*


----------



## MarcelNL

hahaha, and one word of caution, during a business function someone was talking to me after he had a few of those...he almost lost his dentures should he have had them...


----------



## Michi




----------



## MarcelNL

The Bernardus brewery sometimes helps Westvleteren out, it's not in the same league (Westvleteren is well renowned, and priced accordingly), still a very nice tripel, complex flavors, small bubbles, typical product of slow and long fermentation.


----------



## MarcelNL

this one is for now, the greens were fermented for 48 hours, 




the result is; honey, funky fudge, chocolate, wine, and some berries of the forest all in a doppio 

If I could only get my hands on greens like this....


----------



## MarcelNL

Nonino Grappa di Moscat


----------



## MarcelNL

Oh and for Port, Fonseca does an organic Port, Terra something, and cheap too...no really old port but a first nip tells me it;'s not bad and certainly will serve well in a port reduction


----------



## Bobby2shots

MarcelNL said:


> Oh and for Port, Fonseca does an organic Port, Terra something, and cheap too...no really old port but a first nip tells me it;'s not bad and certainly will serve well in a port reduction



Terra Prima I guess; that's a Ruby Port I believe. I'm generally not into the Ruby ports because those that I've tried to date tend to be "thinner drier" than the Tawny ports. Then again, I suppose what you pair it with, matters.

Regarding Grappa, I've never tried it. Most Grappa's I've seen locally, have very tall and slender necks on the bottles. I've always thought that those would be very fragile, and just waiting for an accident to happen. The Grappa you posted above, has a regular neck profile, and most importantly, seems to get good reviews. I think I'll give that one a go. Thanks for posting Marcel.


----------



## MarcelNL

Grappa can be anything between rocket fuel capable of lifting your skull and sheer heaven...Nonino, and Poli are my two goto brands for great grappa, there are many small manufacturers in Italy making very good Grappa yet it's hard to find their products outside Italy.

I also prefer Tawny ports, on this occasion I picked the organic version...and it'll end up in a reduction sauce combined with fond anyway.


----------



## coxhaus

Tawny port makes a great cranberry sauce for thanksgiving. I can't eat store bought any more.

I like Grappa but I am no expert. I have a friend and his wife has an aunt the lives in France. I was told there are people in France that travel around and they make Grappa from fruit you have. He brought some back from France. It was good.


----------



## MarcelNL

Grappa has a DOP, and production is regulated in Italy..it must be made from the pips and shellls pf grapes, not fruit (that is more like a Schnapps) 

Are there no US wine makers that discovered Grappa making? Someone close to a few wineries must be able to make something similar? After all it is made from the leftovers, need to take care of the methanol but a decent distiller should be able to create a nice grappa.


----------



## MarcelNL

this duo, both very worthy opponents


----------



## schutzen-jager

Olde Krupnik -


----------



## Bobby2shots

coxhaus said:


> *Tawny port makes a great cranberry sauce for thanksgiving. I can't eat store bought any more.*
> 
> I like Grappa but I am no expert. I have a friend and his wife has an aunt the lives in France. I was told there are people in France that travel around and they make Grappa from fruit you have. He brought some back from France. It was good.



What a great idea... (port/cranberry). I can already taste it just by reading the sentence.


----------



## parbaked

Last day in Anderson Valley sipping Roederer at the source:


----------



## MarcelNL

at the source? in Reims?


----------



## Bobby2shots

parbaked said:


> Last day in Anderson Valley sipping Roederer at the source:
> View attachment 137544



I'd kill to tour the Anderson and Napa Valleys. Ice cold bubbly on a sunny day, and life is good.


----------



## Rangen

Jade 1901 Absinthe. It is not the wonder that it was some years ago, a judgment I am fully confident in, because I did a side-by-side on old and new bottles, but it is still very much in the top tier.

Good absinthe is a remarkable thing.
Mediocre absinthe makes you wonder why anyone bothers.
Bad absinthe is one of the worst things you can drink


----------



## Bobby2shots

Rangen said:


> Jade 1901 Absinthe. It is not the wonder that it was some years ago, a judgment I am fully confident in, because I did a side-by-side on old and new bottles, but it is still very much in the top tier.
> 
> Good absinthe is a remarkable thing.
> Mediocre absinthe makes you wonder why anyone bothers.
> Bad absinthe is one of the worst things you can drink



I always have a bottle of Pernod in stock for my brother-in-law's visits. He's from France, and loves the stuff.


----------



## hukdizzle

Elijah Craig Barrel Proof A121 and some old fashions (Rittenhouse, Jack Rudy Bitters, Filthy Black Cherries)


----------



## chefwp

I've been picking this up recently at the local wine store, very nice, Saint-Sulpice Bordeaux 2018


----------



## Rangen

The lowest-end Nigl Gruener Veltliner. But to my taste, any Nigl is great.

Also just put almost 1.75 L of vodka into a jar with a whole bunch of sliced fresh ginger (enough that I could not fit 1.75 L of vodka in a 2L jar). I tried this on a smaller scale and loved the result. Looking forward to the result in a few days.


----------



## Bobby2shots

chefwp said:


> I've been picking this up recently at the local wine store, very nice, Saint-Sulpice Bordeaux 2018
> View attachment 138027




Those steaks,,,,,,,, look....soooooo,,,,goooooood! Add a healthy dose of smooooth mood music,,,, a bottle of Margaux,,,,, and good company. Heaven on Earth.


----------



## kidsos

MarcelNL said:


> this one is for now, the greens were fermented for 48 hours, View attachment 136878
> 
> 
> the result is; honey, funky fudge, chocolate, wine, and some berries of the forest all in a doppio
> 
> If I could only get my hands on greens like this....



Fried hats is the good good stuff! You should try some stuff from Manhattan coffee roasters, insanely good lots and great people behind it


----------



## MarcelNL

kidsos said:


> Fried hats is the good good stuff! You should try some stuff from Manhattan coffee roasters, insanely good lots and great people behind it


Looks interesting, I'm finding it almost impossible to source the sort of greens they seem capable of getting hold of...I just roasted a few batches of my own greens but will try this one!
thanks for sharing!


----------



## FiveAgst1

Dalwhinnie 15 is my go to


----------



## FiveAgst1

Dalwhinnie


mateo said:


> Just poured some '94 Glenrothes... it was my last pour, actually. Guess I'll be shopping for some more Scotch on Monday, any suggestions?



15 is my go to


----------



## Bobby2shots

MarcelNL said:


> at the source? in Reims?



La "Veuve" ???  Gimme a Rene Lalou pleez!!!!


----------



## MarcelNL

I like a good champagne every now and then bit must admit that I'm more impressed by f.e. a good Alsace white.

for now this is on the menu, a craft beer; aged in wooden casks for 11 weeks, fortified with sherry


----------



## Bobby2shots

MarcelNL said:


> I like a good champagne every now and then bit must admit that I'm more impressed by f.e. a good Alsace white.
> 
> for now this is on the menu, a craft beer; aged in wooden casks for 11 weeks, fortified with sherry
> 
> View attachment 138311



Yes a good Alsace,,,,; I prefer it to most German whites. I can handle a properly chilled Riesling Kabinett, but not fond of most Liebfraumilch.


----------



## coxhaus

Just setting on the front porch drinking a Martini Hendricks gin special edition watching it rain. 

I friend is going to pick me up in a little while and we are going to play poker and drink Scotch.


----------



## Bobby2shots

coxhaus said:


> Just setting on the front porch drinking a Martini Hendricks gin special edition watching it rain.
> 
> I friend is going to pick me up in a little while and we are going to play poker and drink Scotch.



I hope you guys have masks. Your Governor probably wishes he had worn his. He tested positive today.


----------



## mpier




----------



## parbaked

Negronis…


----------



## coxhaus

parbaked said:


> Negronis…
> View attachment 138903



I have never had one. I need to try it.


----------



## timebard

Almost as good a post-climbing beer as a post-skiing beer.


----------



## Keith Sinclair




----------



## damiano

Love negronis..  What I also like to drink especially in summer time is a Lillet Liberte. Which is basically 1/3 dry gin to 3/3 Lillet Blanc, and then 2 drops of Angostura bitters. Add some ice cubes and a slice of orange and I´m in heaven! See Quick Guide to Lillet Blanc

So, on the topic of gin, I´ve bought a bottle of Tanqueray Rangpur and it´s actually very good. Really fits the Lillet given they share the orange-citrus taste, but also surprisingly nice on its own...


----------



## coxhaus

What should I buy to make a negronis besides gin? What brand of campari and sweet vermount? I don't have these.

I am headed to the store today.


----------



## damiano

I use just regular Campari Inside Campari | Campari and then Cocchi vermouth Cocchi Storico Vermouth di Torino - Giulio Cocchi

For gin I like regular Tanqueray. I've used more expensive gins for negronis, but I just prefer the Tanqueray.

1/3rd each, just stirred.


----------



## Bobby2shots

coxhaus said:


> What should I buy to make a negronis besides gin? What brand of campari and sweet vermount? I don't have these.
> 
> I am headed to the store today.



In a cocktail, any subtleties of a particular brand, are mostly lost anyway. Go with what's available, and,,,, buy an orange. (for an orange peel twist)


----------



## Grayswandir

Hofbrau Hefeweizen, damn nice on a hot summer day.


----------



## MarcelNL

I love ! Hefeweizen, IMO it's best consumed in a Biergarten in Munich (like some of those in the English garden), everything comes together on those days....ein Mass goes a long way.


----------



## Grayswandir

I love German beer, Belgian beer, a nice English Bitter, etc.


----------



## coxhaus

Wahnamhong said:


> I use just regular Campari Inside Campari | Campari and then Cocchi vermouth Cocchi Storico Vermouth di Torino - Giulio Cocchi
> 
> For gin I like regular Tanqueray. I've used more expensive gins for negronis, but I just prefer the Tanqueray.
> 
> 1/3rd each, just stirred.



My first was not a success. I found the Campari but the sweet vermouth is a problem. What I bought tastes bad. I am going to find a better vermouth.


----------



## MarcelNL

ouch, sweet vermouth....yeah been there, bought some Vermouth for kitchen duty only to find out it is the sweet variety....BLEH...


----------



## MarcelNL

whilst on vacation in the southern parts of the netherlands I discovered this wine maker, which is rare in our climate anyway.

very nice red to accompany a ploughman's lunch or small bites, nothing stellar but well made with enough complexity to keep at it  and make me wonder about the other wines I bought from them.


----------



## chefwp

Happy weekend, freaky people!
Manhattan on the rocks <Bulleit 95 rye, Dolin sweet vermouth, Angostura and orange bitters, Luxardo cherries>


----------



## chefwp

coxhaus said:


> What should I buy to make a negronis besides gin? What brand of campari and sweet vermount? I don't have these.
> 
> I am headed to the store today.


I like a French vermouth labeled "Dolin"

Both my wife's and my favorite aperitif is a "sbagliato negroni" >50 ml each of campari and vermouth plus a single 187 ml bottle of prosecco, divide into 2 glasses on the rocks and conquer. Often garnished with an orange peel, burnt if you wanna be super fancy, we usually skip that.


----------



## Bobby2shots

coxhaus said:


> My first was not a success. I found the Campari but *the sweet vermouth is a problem. What I bought tastes bad.* I am going to find a better vermouth.



What vermouth was it?


----------



## coxhaus

Bobby2shots said:


> What vermouth was it?



It was CinZano vermouth. It was all I could find. I located what was listed above but it is not close so it will take me a while to get over there.


----------



## Bobby2shots

Yeah, Cinzano as well as Martini & Rossi I can gladly live without. You might want to try Carpano Classico or, Carpano Antica for a more complex sweet vermouth.

There seems to be many profiles with sweet vermouth, and what works for cocktails, vs sipping, vs personal preference, can be very individual. We sometimes substitute St. Raphael Red as a sipper. Try it with a squirt of lemon juice over ice, and a lemon slice garnish.


----------



## coxhaus

Can you think of any cooking recipes for Cinzano vermouth? I guess I can throw it out.


----------



## Bobby2shots

coxhaus said:


> Can you think of any cooking recipes for Cinzano vermouth? I guess I can throw it out.



I wouldn't just throw it out;,,, try experimenting with sauces such as a Bar-B-Q rib sauce etc. Try different proportions in your cocktail,,,,, or substitute gin for vodka in your Negroni (to make a Speranza cocktail). If you like an onion soup au gratin, a 1/2 tspn of sweet vermouth might work instead of the usual sherry.



https://www.yummly.com/recipe/Roast-Pork-Grenadine-2249240



Those are just a few suggestions; I haven't tried Cinzano Red in over 30 years. I do have a recent Cinzano white, which I bought in desperation as a substitute for Noilly Prat dry vermouth, which I could no longer find. That certainly didn't work out well in a Martini, but as a white wine cooking substitute, I'm sure it can do well in certain circumstances.


----------



## coxhaus

Ok, my wife informed me she is hooked on Ranch water and Negroni is on hold. She says it is so 2020.

To make Ranch water:
1 shot silver Patron
1 shot of fresh lime juice over ice
top off with Topo Chico in hi-ball glass

I am drinking the Campari with Topo Chico, sparking water, and a slice of orange.


----------



## bkultra

Name that cocktail..


----------



## M1k3

bkultra said:


> Name that cocktail..
> 
> View attachment 140604


I see Gin. And I see a fruit you can get juice from. So 'Gin and Juice'?


----------



## Bobby2shots

Does the winner get "*The Last Word*" ? 

PS. I think green Chartreuse is in a class all by itself. World class, extraordinary. One drop on your tongue, and you get an explosion of flavor in your mouth.


----------



## damiano

I had to google it... Seems tasty.


----------



## bkultra

Bobby2shots said:


> Does the winner get "*The Last Word*" ?



Well played sir


----------



## MarcelNL

LOVE green Chartreuse! ANY drink with that in it probably wins me over...Gin and Chartreuse, lime...YUP I'm UP


----------



## Bobby2shots

bkultra said:


> Well played sir



Thank you sir,,, for a great puzzle. I've got to try one of those. As much as I love green Chartreuse, I've always had a tough time figuring out a good pairing, it's truly that unique and complex. "Other-Worldly". the recipe has been secret for over 500 years, and probably delivered by extra-terrestrials. 

My #2 favorite would have to be Benedictine. (Another Monastery liquer)

#3. Vintage Cointreau,,, before the new owners decided to cheap out, and turn it into today's garbage that now resembles a cheap triple-sec. "80's or earlier was the best. I'd gladly pay a premium for the original.


----------



## bkultra

That's what's great about The Last Word. Being made of equal parts of all the ingredients... It has a balance of bitter, sweet, and pungent. It's also easy to adjust the drink to your tastes, if you find the need.


----------



## Lars

Bought a bottle of dry sherry for cooking and decided to treat myself to an aperitif. Now hoping it will last until mealtime tomorrow. When did sherry go out of fashion? The stuff is pretty damn delicious..


----------



## Bobby2shots

I agree, Sherry is too often overlooked. It used to be quite popular in the '60's and '70's. At one point, it seemed to become more of a "lady's" drink. I think it's a great aperitif for a light afternoon lunch,, and as for cooking, try a teaspoon of Sherry in a bowl of French Onion Soup au Gratin, and it completely transforms and elevates it.

Harvey's Bristol Cream ran some good TV adverts back in the day, and that seemed to boost sherry sales (while it lasted), and Dry Sack also became quite popular during that period.


----------



## MarcelNL

O sure, and what do you think of PX Sherry, lush. sweet, raisins, plums, dark and gooey deliciousness. Lustau has some great stuff!

No good for the crazy ridiculous sherry diet that got half a generation of house wives hooked, but as a side to a dessert I find it a great drink.


----------



## Bobby2shots

MarcelNL said:


> O sure, and what do you think of PX Sherry,



Makes for a good whisky barrel supply.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

I warn ya now, what follows ain't especially happy...

A few hours ago, COVID killed my long time brother in law. Me and my siblings had a rough time when we were kids. Surely not as bad as some, but, well, anyways... My oldest sister took a lot of it. She was always our champion, our protector. It didn't matter that she was suffering so badly, she was always there.

I'm the youngest by many years and they all got the Hell out of there as young as they could! My sis went through men... They were all losers, she was so strong for everyone else in the world, but so bad for herself.

So she met this guy and I don't know, maybe a couple weeks in, they're married. Neat, here we go again... That was almost forty years ago. He took me in as a teenager and my God do I have stories of those days. I thought he was going to kill me sometimes and looking back, he woulda been in his rights. Of course my sis would always take my side.  We lived on a ranch and it was hard work and one of the best things that ever happened to me.

Cancer got my sis a few years ago.

I've been good all day. Needed to just get that out. Irish whisky time. 

Thank you Bob.


----------



## Michi




----------



## damiano

Lars said:


> Bought a bottle of dry sherry for cooking and decided to treat myself to an aperitif. Now hoping it will last until mealtime tomorrow. When did sherry go out of fashion? The stuff is pretty damn delicious..
> View attachment 140918


That’s a pretty expensive bottle for cooking... I paid over 10 euros for it a while ago. Love sherry - I’ve been drinking lots of traditional but forgotten European drinks like port and sherry.


----------



## Lars

Wahnamhong said:


> That’s a pretty expensive bottle for cooking... I paid over 10 euros for it a while ago. Love sherry - I’ve been drinking lots of traditional but forgotten European drinks like port and sherry.


I paid €22


----------



## coxhaus

I thought I would try one of my Australia wines in celebration of my new working gas grill. I spent a week on and off getting all the parts ordered to rebuild a gas grill using ceramic briquettes. Of course, all this retired work did not interfere with my dominos games.


----------



## RockyBasel

Looks delicious, and new world! after some serious chopping with my Toyama Nakiri, I felt it was time to I’m one some old world Bordeaux tonight - new world vs old - both delicious in their own right


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Sherry is good in sauces for seafood.


----------



## MarcelNL

how about; not nearly enough


----------



## Rangen

My first taste of Roku gin. It's good. It's very, very good.


----------



## Grayswandir

Hemlock, if **** keeps going the way it is.


----------



## RDalman

Homebrew


----------



## AT5760

You've been quiet lately @RDalman ! How was your summer?

To keep it on topic, tell us more about the home brew too


----------



## Lars

MarcelNL said:


> how about; not nearly enough


I'll make an attempt to make up for your lacking consumption..


----------



## RDalman

AT5760 said:


> You've been quiet lately @RDalman ! How was your summer?
> 
> To keep it on topic, tell us more about the home brew too


Really good and long summer break, thanks! A bit slow start in the shop, murphy took a batch of knives, but nearing some finished knives again. 

Joined in on a couple of friends brewing equipment on brewing a batch this summer, which turned out fun, so I started making some easy extractbrewing at home. This is the first batch I'm really happy with, a follow on a clone-recipe of my favourite beer from oppigårds, but with one hop variety changed out. English ale style, light, fairly bitter and hoppy enough. 
Havent been quite happy with the ipa attempts. Coming up is a proper lager and a blonde ale I bottles this morning. They're same recipe but different yeasts. My thought from the get go was something ~kölsch with the blonde ale but realized it won't be just that without a more specific kölschyeast. English translation on label; shoemakers deburrer (we live in the "shoemakers" house)


----------



## cawilson6072

Nice! I really got into the Torbreck and D'Arenberg wines - both do some awesomely complex and large things with Shiraz blends. 



coxhaus said:


> I thought I would try one of my Australia wines in celebration of my new working gas grill. I spent a week on and off getting all the parts ordered to rebuild a gas grill using ceramic briquettes. Of course, all this retired work did not interfere with my dominos games.


----------



## cawilson6072

I have this chilling for later this evening...thought you all might like this one! Perhaps "Wabi Sabi Sour" could be a synonym for an often discussed knife box sticker.


----------



## captaincaed

Maybe "Dead Horse Heffeweisen"?


----------



## M1k3

Horse Carriage Horse Ale


----------



## captaincaed

Horse ****er Hopfest?


----------



## MarcelNL

Proper hydration is important for mise en place ;-)
Doing some Chinese for the first time in a while.


----------



## parbaked

One of our last bottles of Kachina bubbly. A really nice wine that is sadly no longer produced…




Enjoyed with a little caviar!


----------



## chefwp




----------



## Bobby2shots

Johnny Walker Red, in a tall glass of filtered ice water. Great night-cap .Sleep like a rock.


----------



## coxhaus

We use to drink that 40 years ago both red and black label. I have not thought about it in many years. I may have to pick up a bottle.


----------



## Bobby2shots

coxhaus said:


> We use to drink that 40 years ago both red and black label. I have not thought about it in many years. I may have to pick up a bottle.



Frankly, I never found much difference between J.W. Red or Black. Mind you, I never drank those "neat". I pour a shot into a tall glass of ice and soda-water, or just plain filtered water w/ice, and have it as a night-cap. My body-clock is completely turned around at the moment, and I've been staying up 'til 4:00- 5:00 AM. A shot like this is light, and I sleep like a rock.

J.Walker has a Double-Black that might be better as a sipper.

Another Scotch I like with water, is Ballantine's, but. I haven't tried it since the late '80's, early '90's. Dewar's "Ne Plus Ultra" was another one I liked with water. Chivas was another.


----------



## coxhaus

Same here. I out grew J.W. scotch. I was thinking it would be fun to mix with club soda when playing poker. I have started playing poker on Tuesday evening again.


----------



## Bobby2shots

coxhaus said:


> Same here. I out grew J.W. scotch. I was thinking it would be fun to mix with club soda when playing poker. I have started playing poker on Tuesday evening again.



I always have a few blended Scotches on hand for cocktails, like the old classic "Rusty Nail" (Scotch and Drambuie), or a Rob Roy (Scotch,sweet vermouth, bitters). I find that Scotch and Soda is a very light and refreshing drink that you can stretch out, and slowly sip for quite a while, and you're not consuming a lot of alcohol. I'll often pour a 1/2 shot of Scotch in a tall glass of ice, and filled with club soda, and it's just enough to get the flavour, without the impact. Perfect if you're having guests over for dinner, and you know you'll be having wine and liquers later as dinner progresses. Mind you, if the guests are spending the night, a few single malts might be just the ticket.


----------



## e30Birdy

Rangen said:


> My first taste of Roku gin. It's good. It's very, very good.



Try Caorunn gin. Also very good with a few slices if red apple and I am really into Mediterranean tonic from fever tree


----------



## MarcelNL

e30Birdy said:


> Try Caorunn gin. Also very good with a few slices if red apple and I am really into Mediterranean tonic from fever tree



Send me the EKU so you can be bothering with the Gin ;-)


----------



## e30Birdy

MarcelNL said:


> Send me the EKU so you can be bothering with the Gin ;-)



 my collection of Gins would be missing it very much if i sent it to you, I do not want them sad. But I can tell you i got a better deal on the 1L than the 700ml bottle.. was only like 24 euro I think.


----------



## MarcelNL

I tried to say, send me the EKU beer they make in Kulmbach and you may keep the gin ;-)


----------



## e30Birdy

MarcelNL said:


> I tried to say, send me the EKU beer they make in Kulmbach and you may keep the gin ;-)



Lolol now I get what you meant with EKU.. yeah we have some of the best in germany. Our Beer Week is amazing as every brewery makes a special fest beer and basically every company in Kulmbach gives employees free food and drink coupons. Amazing times.


----------



## RDalman

It's oktober  small homebrew comparison. Blonde ale on english yeast and lager style hopped, golden ale english style mixhopped with a small dryhop, "new" with a huge dryhop and american yeast, less bitterness (a bit too sweet/not bitter enough) The golden ale is agreed on as future "house ale", that's in the glass.


----------



## DamageInc

Found some Kahlua I didn't even even know I had. Made some White Russians.


----------



## Bobby2shots

Night Cap 
Tall glass,,, add "rocks",,, filtered water,,,,,, zzzzzzz (sleep like a rock)


----------



## MarcelNL

not nearly as much as the last few days...
Tonight just a black beer to wind down from 6 hours Vmax on the Autobahn today and then some days of detox.


----------



## Bobby2shots

Last time I was on the Autobahn, I was in a Saab Turbo being driven by a 70+ year old woman, and doing 180 km/hr. She was quite occupied talking with me, and using hand gestures to make her points. I saw a flash in the passenger-side mirror, and could see a car about 1/4 mile behind us, flashing his lights. That car was a Mercedes S-Class limousine, and seconds later, he passed us like we were sitting still. He must have been doing at least 230-250km/hr. Gotta love it!!! No traffic jams,,, no lunatics, just very disciplined and polite drivers, and it's no wonder why it works so well and so efficiently.

Regarding drinks last night,,,,,,, water.


----------



## Rangen

Bobby2shots said:


> Last time I was on the Autobahn, I was in a Saab Turbo being driven by a 70+ year old woman, and doing 180 km/hr. She was quite occupied talking with me, and using hand gestures to make her points. I saw a flash in the passenger-side mirror, and could see a car about 1/4 mile behind us, flashing his lights. That car was a Mercedes S-Class limousine, and seconds later, he passed us like we were sitting still. He must have been doing at least 230-250km/hr. Gotta love it!!! No traffic jams,,, no lunatics, just very disciplined and polite drivers, and it's no wonder why it works so well and so efficiently.



The Autobahn is amazing, though I have the impression that they are trying to make it less like itself all the time. I had never known that people passing you could create wind turbulence until then. Also, you develop the skill of judging what kind of car is approaching you, just from the front view. Porsche, serious Mercedes, serious Audi, those mean you have like 1 1/2 seconds to get your butt out of the left lane.

Once I was there with an Audi V8, which was a serious Audi at the time. That's when I understood German cars fully. It was dead stable at 130MPH+. And there were still cars that wanted to pass me, and you can bet I made room.

To keep things on topic, another thing I learned in Germany was how wonderful Dunkel beer is. It's still pretty much unheard-of in the US, and it shouldn't be. Not so bitter as a dark, but much more mouthfeel than any lager or ale, it's like a color that is missing from the US beer rainbow.


----------



## Bobby2shots

It's been quite a while since I last visited Europe, but one beer I enjoyed in particular, was "Eichbaum", and that was in Vienna. I've tried quite a few Tuborg beers, including one that had an 11% alcohol content. I didn't care for that one at all. In Munich I enjoyed Lowenbrau, and in London, I quite liked Double Diamond, or Bass pale ale, and the occasional Guinness. Although I'm in Canada, you'll only find Euro beers in my fridge. I've been drinking Grolsch since the late '70's, and I also like Bitburger. I usually have some Guinness in the winter, and I can buy Kronenbourg and Stella Artois at my local Costco.

re the Autobahn; I just found that the drivers were so disciplined. You see a car coming in your rear-view mirror, and you immediately move to the right-hand lane to get out of the way. I saw no exceptions to that simple curtesy, and it works so well. Here in Quebec, the slow traffic is always in the middle lane of a 3-lane expressway, and traffic just piles up behind them. You'd think they're scared they might fall off the road or something.


----------



## MarcelNL

It's LAW to drive in the most right lane on the Autobahn, drivers used to be better but most for sure are more disciplined and used to fast drivers than anywhere else in the world I have driven.

I had not driven my car real fast but I was amazed how well it is tuned to 200km/h plus, put it in sports plus and it shifts to 7th at 210km/h. I always found the auto gearbox (sequential) too jittery and the other programs too slow but now I know it's developed for Autobahn flying at low altitude. The suspension is rock solid, front end never wavered, I'm sure it can take far higher speeds than the 250 we maxed out at (briefly as there was a bit too much traffic) 

Dunkles Hefeweizen is my fave beer, Franziskaner, best I ever had was one from a special brew in a wood keg they cooled on ice in the Biergarten.....actually I had a few, Mass, which is a Liter....


----------



## Jim Beam

I've cut back on my drinking lately. Anymore, I only drink on days that end with "Y"


----------



## Bobby2shots

Jim Beam said:


> I've cut back on my drinking lately. Anymore, I only drink on days that end with "Y"



I hear ya brother,,,, I tried to take it even a step farther and narrowed it down to days that finish with a D-A-and Y. Haven't noticed much difference though.


----------



## DamageInc

Negroni time. I like it with a lot of orange.


----------



## coxhaus

I made a White Russian last night. I had not had one in many years. It was because I saw the post on here a couple of days ago.


----------



## DamageInc

coxhaus said:


> I made a White Russian last night. I had not had one in many years. It was because I saw the post on here a couple of days ago.


Did you like it or did it remind you of why you hadn't had one in years?


----------



## coxhaus

It was nice. I liked it. I have cream that needs to be used. I added a cherry. I am thinking pork chops to use the rest of the cream up.


----------



## RockyBasel

Shared this with @alterwisser amfew weeks ago. He called it “otherworldly” - which it was


----------



## alterwisser

RockyBasel said:


> Shared this with @alterwisser amfew weeks ago. He called it “otherworldly” - which it was
> 
> View attachment 147424



OMG


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Dumb cool stuff old fart retired.
Sterilized 1890's Honolulu bottle put beer in it 
There are bubbles in the glass when it was made halfway down.


----------



## toast




----------



## brooksie967

I'm an Islay guy through and through. Salty peaty smokey Scotch is what I enjoy most - I've tried whiskey/whisky of basically every origin. Bourbon is too sweet for me, Canadian (my homeland) stuff is uninspiring for the most part and relegated to cocktails. Lately though I've found a new love for an island dram. Talisker 10 is very similar in profile to the islays I so adore like Laphroaig and lagavulin.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

That's a


DamageInc said:


> Negroni time. I like it with a lot of orange.View attachment 147319
> 
> [/QUOTE;
> 
> Like your single ball of ice


----------



## toast

brooksie967 said:


> I'm an Islay guy through and through. Salty peaty smokey Scotch is what I enjoy most - I've tried whiskey/whisky of basically every origin. Bourbon is too sweet for me, Canadian (my homeland) stuff is uninspiring for the most part and relegated to cocktails. Lately though I've found a new love for an island dram. Talisker 10 is very similar in profile to the islays I so adore like Laphroaig and lagavulin.



If you can get your hands on young, old oak cask bottlings of Talisker, you absolutely should. I think Hepburns Choice has put out a few.


----------



## brooksie967

toast said:


> If you can get your hands on young, old oak cask bottlings of Talisker, you absolutely should. I think Hepburns Choice has put out a few.


Haven't ever seen this in Canada and import of alcohol is so cost prohibitive that it's not worth it but I'll keep my eyes peeled!


----------



## MarcelNL

it's the time of year again, and the weather suits it perfectly....


----------



## brooksie967

I couldn't resist this when I was grabbing the wine to go with my pork belly porchetta tonight.


----------



## Bobby2shots

brooksie967 said:


> *I'm an Islay guy through and through. Salty peaty smokey Scotch is what I enjoy most *- I've tried whiskey/whisky of basically every origin. Bourbon is too sweet for me, Canadian (my homeland) stuff is uninspiring for the most part and relegated to cocktails. Lately though I've found a new love for an island dram. Talisker 10 is very similar in profile to the islays I so adore like Laphroaig and lagavulin.



Islay fan here as well. (Laphroaig, Lagavulin, Ardbeg). Talisker is from Isle of Skye if I remember correctly. I've got a 10 y.o. but haven't cracked it open yet. I found a SUPERB Talisker D.E. (Distiller's Edition) a few years back, and it was so good that I drove 90 miles to pick up another bottle at the same store, but unfortunately, I wasn't quite so lucky this time around. That second bottle was from a different batch, and the difference in flavour profile was like comparing an Islay with a Speyside. Completely different character. That said; when you find a great bottling, stock up,,, because the word will spread and the price will go through the roof.

I'm pretty sure I still have that original Talisker D.E. that I liked so much. It's a "knock-your-socks-off" whisky. Yep, I've just found it; and it was,,,,,,,,
batch # TD-S; 5MY and came in a brown box w/ gold lettering. Double matured, and distilled in 1999, bottled in 2010.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Don't you purest who drink aged scotch neat 
give me a hard time. I'm Scottish decent but 
don't drink hard liquor. Thought I would try 
a high ball. Keffer lime from friends tree, Perrier carbonated water, my favorite ginger drink.


----------



## Bobby2shots

Keith Sinclair said:


> Don't you purest who drink aged scotch neat
> give me a hard time. I'm Scottish decent but
> don't drink hard liquor. Thought I would try
> a high ball. Keffer lime from friends tree, Perrier carbonated water, my favorite ginger drink.
> 
> View attachment 148435



Hi Keith, There's absolutely nothing wrong with drinking whatever you like, whenever you like, so enjoy, and cheers to you on this Formula 1 weekend.

That said, I'd heartily recommend you try club soda instead of Perrier, which is far too salty. I personally love Perrier,,,, but not as a "mixer" with scotch.

Scotch & Soda on the Rocks is an age-old classic. (no lime/ no ginger)

Cheers.


----------



## brooksie967

Bobby2shots said:


> Islay fan here as well. (Laphroaig, Lagavulin, Ardbeg). Talisker is from Isle of Skye if I remember correctly. I've got a 10 y.o. but haven't cracked it open yet. I found a SUPERB Talisker D.E. (Distiller's Edition) a few years back, and it was so good that I drove 90 miles to pick up another bottle at the same store, but unfortunately, I wasn't quite so lucky this time around. That second bottle was from a different batch, and the difference in flavour profile was like comparing an Islay with a Speyside. Completely different character. That said; when you find a great bottling, stock up,,, because the word will spread and the price will go through the roof.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I still have that original Talisker D.E. that I liked so much. It's a "knock-your-socks-off" whisky. Yep, I've just found it; and it was,,,,,,,,
> batch # TD-S; 5MY and came in a brown box w/ gold lettering. Double matured, and distilled in 1999, bottled in 2010.
> 
> View attachment 148406


Beauty! Wouldn't mind trying that DE! And yes you're right about talisker being nan island not as Islay!


----------



## Keith Sinclair

I couldn't find club soda was surprised the perrier was all they had along with a bunch of fruit flavor carbonated waters. My love of anything ginger figured would help. Really like these keffer limes but agree they don't go with this drink. 

Football & F1 Sunday is loaded.


----------



## Bobby2shots

brooksie967 said:


> Beauty! Wouldn't mind trying that DE! And yes you're right about talisker being nan island not as Islay!



Yeah, the Isle of Skye is north of the Island of Islay, and as far as I know, Talisker is the only whisky distilled on that island. Islay has 7 or 8 active distilleries, including Ardbeg (my favourite), Laphroaig, Lagavulin, Bowmore, Bruichladdich, Bunnahabhain, Kilchoman, and Caol Ila. Some others have existed in the past, and some of those may be revived in the future. (Port Ellen, etc)

I did a quick search yesterday, looking for that particular batch of Talisker D.E. that I liked, and I found one collector in Europe, asking 299 Euros per bottle. When I bought mine, I doubt I paid more than $100. Canadian at that time. (roughly 69 Euro)

Buying good whisky (or any wine or spirit) can be a very good investment when you spot a great bottling. I bought a Balvenie Doublewood quite a while back, and probably paid just under $90. Canadian, and it just kept rising in price, to over $200./ bottle in the span of roughly 2-3 years. I also have a few bottles of 1976 Chateau Margaux as well, and probably paid $60./bottle duty-free, and I was offered $1,000./ bottle for those. Mind you, the "batch number" really matters, so you can't go by name alone.

The guy who offered me $1,000. for the Margaux was a collector/dealer. When I asked him why he'd offer so much without knowing if it was still good, his response was, "that's the charm of the game". Obviously, he was a well-informed calculated-risk taker with a list of potential clients, and he might have turned around and sold it for double what he paid.


----------



## Bobby2shots

Keith Sinclair said:


> I couldn't find club soda was surprised the perrier was all they had along with a bunch of fruit flavor carbonated waters. My love of anything ginger figured would help. Really like these keffer limes but agree they don't go with this drink.
> 
> Football & F1 Sunday is loaded.



I think you'll find that scotch & soda has a nice complementary flavour,,, a bit of a "nutty" characteristic. I prefer "Canada Dry" club soda over most of the others I've tried. When I first tried Perrier with a blended scotch, I found the flavours of each, butted heads with each other, and that kinda surprised me at the time. Not what I expected.

Yeah, I'll be channel-surfing today. What a line-up. Baltimore's playing the Bengals,,,, F-1 Grand Prix will be on soon,,,, and the Chiefs are losing 14-0 to the Titans. I can record two programs at a time, but I can't switch channels while recording two shows simultaneously.


----------



## WPerry

Now that it's fall, again, I'm continuing to meander through some not-too-expensive Irish whiskeys -


----------



## Bobby2shots

Yep, I'm always on the lookout too. A "daily dram/ bone warmer" that doesn't need to be complex, nor with a lengthy developing finish. I tried Te Bheag (Gaelic whisky from Skye) and it was quite pleasant. I've also bought a bottle of Islay Mist but haven't cracked that one open yet.


----------



## e30Birdy

DamageInc said:


> Negroni time. I like it with a lot of orange.View attachment 147319


I really need to give negronis a try. I am always tempted to order the rest of the ingredients since we always have gin here as I seem to collect them.

I am been on a whiskey sour trip lately. Its just so easy to drink with some Maker's Mark 46.


----------



## rcav8or

Not yet...but will soon!


----------



## MarcelNL

beware, watch out....I once ran into a hangover non plus ultra from it when we ran out of diluents and started drinking it on ice....


----------



## DamageInc

e30Birdy said:


> I really need to give negronis a try. I am always tempted to order the rest of the ingredients since we always have gin here as I seem to collect them.
> 
> I am been on a whiskey sour trip lately. Its just so easy to drink with some Maker's Mark 46.



I recommend Antica Formula vermouth. If you don't drink a lot of vermouth, maybe better to get the half-size bottle so you can drink it faster. It goes "off" in the fridge after a few months.


----------



## e30Birdy

DamageInc said:


> I recommend Antica Formula vermouth. If you don't drink a lot of vermouth, maybe better to get the half-size bottle so you can drink it faster. It goes "off" in the fridge after a few months.



Thats the vermouth I was looking at after doing research and will probably grab a smaller bottle to try them out and if I like then bigger ones can be gotten for sure. Which Gin do you prefer for yours?


----------



## DamageInc

e30Birdy said:


> Thats the vermouth I was looking at after doing research and will probably grab a smaller bottle to try them out and if I like then bigger ones can be gotten for sure. Which Gin do you prefer for yours?


I like any decent dry gin. Gilpin's Westmoreland Extra Dry Gin is great. Monkey 47 dry gin too.


----------



## e30Birdy

DamageInc said:


> I like any decent dry gin. Gilpin's Westmoreland Extra Dry Gin is great. Monkey 47 dry gin too.


I guess I need to play around. I have a bunch. Barrel aged monkey, maybe a the Duke. My fav right now is probably caorunn or roku, illusionist is also really good.. I have a lot


----------



## DamageInc

e30Birdy said:


> I guess I need to play around. I have a bunch. Barrel aged monkey, maybe a the Duke. My fav right now is probably caorunn or roku, illusionist is also really good.. I have a lot


Sounds like you need to make a whole bunch of negronis and drink them to find out. The things we must go through......


----------



## e30Birdy

DamageInc said:


> Sounds like you need to make a whole bunch of negronis and drink them to find out. The things we must go through......


Yeah life is hard sometimes 

Have you tried Cocchi? Heard it is also really good.


----------



## chefwp




----------



## chefwp

chefwp said:


> Halloween wine pairing


This just in from my cooking group!  



Although I will disagree with one thing. The only things that pair with candy corn is hopelessness and despair.


----------



## DamageInc

e30Birdy said:


> Yeah life is hard sometimes
> 
> Have you tried Cocchi? Heard it is also really good.


Not tried Cocchi yet. Will do sometime.


----------



## RDalman

Drinkable. Probably better lagered a few more weeks.


----------



## Grayswandir

I decided to try a four-pack of Paulaner Hefeweizen, 16oz. cans. I'm not a big fan of cans, and even when I buy bottles, I still pour my beer into a glass. It wasn't bad at all, but a bit pricey at $7.99. I don't mind a Paulaner every so often, but there are better hefeweizens out there. 




I prefer Hofbrau, but like to mix it up. Franziskaner is another I like to drink every so often. I missed the yeast you get with the bottles. There was no evidence or trace of it in the cans, unfortunately. I could still tell it came from a can, there's a perceivable "tang" you get from a can that is absent from bottled beer.


----------



## Bobby2shots

Grayswandir said:


> I decided to try a four-pack of Paulaner Hefeweizen, 16oz. cans. I'm not a big fan of cans, and even when I buy bottles, I still pour my beer into a glass. It wasn't bad at all, but a bit pricey at $7.99. I don't mind a Paulaner every so often, but there are better hefeweizens out there. View attachment 150547
> 
> 
> I prefer Hofbrau, but like to mix it up. Franziskaner is another I like to drink every so often. I missed the yeast you get with the bottles. There was no evidence or trace of it in the cans, unfortunately. I could still tell it came from a can, there's a perceivable "tang" you get from a can that is absent from bottled beer.



Hi Grayswandir, Just curious, is that a "brewed in America" version of Paulaner Hefe-Weizen? or is it "imported" from Germany? Typically, the imports label the content-volume in milliliters rather than fl.oz. I've never found the domestic (North American) versions to be quite as good as their European counterparts. Whenever I went to Munich, I liked Lowenbrau, but here in Quebec, we often got the "Brewed for Lowenbrau by Molson breweries" version, and although it was "similar", it was never quite the same.


----------



## toast

RDalman said:


> Drinkable. Probably better lagered a few more weeks.



But the label is just _so_ good.


----------



## RDalman

toast said:


> But the label is just _so_ good.


Homebrewing is a really nice rabbit hole, can recommend


----------



## William Hunt

I’m enjoying some Four Roses Single Barrel. My favorite affordable bourbon.


----------



## Grayswandir

Bobby2shots said:


> Hi Grayswandir, Just curious, is that a "brewed in America" version of Paulaner Hefe-Weizen? or is it "imported" from Germany? Typically, the imports label the content-volume in milliliters rather than fl.oz. I've never found the domestic (North American) versions to be quite as good as their European counterparts. Whenever I went to Munich, I liked Lowenbrau, but here in Quebec, we often got the "Brewed for Lowenbrau by Molson breweries" version, and although it was "similar", it was never quite the same.


I'm not sure, I'll take a look for you.


----------



## M1k3

chefwp said:


> This just in from my cooking group!
> View attachment 150464
> Although I will disagree with one thing. The only things that pair with candy corn is hopelessness and despair.


And trashcans. Trashcans pair great with Candy Corn.


----------



## PFS




----------



## Dzbiq

Testing some whisky with my older brother.


----------



## DamageInc

Negroni


----------



## Dzbiq

Some porto brought from Portugal by my neighbours.


----------



## MarcelNL

this is the real deal, complexity, smoothness, stamina
Perfect for 'celebrating' our next lockdown.


----------



## DamageInc

MarcelNL said:


> this is the real deal


That'll do the trick.


----------



## MarcelNL

every time I crack one of those open I'm amazed how much flavors I forgot, it's so complex and well balanced....


----------



## Keith Sinclair

What is that dark brew?


----------



## DamageInc

MarcelNL said:


> every time I crack one of those open I'm amazed how much flavors I forgot, it's so complex and well balanced....


I once did a blind test with some friends between the W12, Rochefort 10, and the St. Bernardus 12. Liked the W12 and the Rochefort 10 equally with the Bernardus placed behind them. I buy the W12 as a fun treat once in a while, but typically go for the Rochefort 10 due to it being considerably cheaper and less scarce.


----------



## DamageInc

Keith Sinclair said:


> What is that dark brew?


Westvleteren XII


----------



## MarcelNL

I agree, My preference is for WXII, by quite a bit but Rochefort is nice too and Bernardus also.... but since scarcity is not an issue at the shop I'm visiting for Belgian specialty beer..... 

Montechristo is next in line w.r to complexity IMO but not as subtle an less elegant microfoam


----------



## Keith Sinclair

I'll have to see if any of these at Tamura's our best Honolulu beer liquor store I know they have quite a few darks.


----------



## DamageInc

MarcelNL said:


> I agree, My preference is for WXII, by quite a bit but Rochefort is nice too and Bernardus also.... but since scarcity is not an issue at the shop I'm visiting for Belgian specialty beer.....


I used to order crates of Rochefort 10 from a website called belgiuminabox, but unfortunately they went bankrupt. I've yet to find another good source. A single bottle of Rochefort 10 in Denmark is usually 5,5 EUR, which I think is too much.


----------



## MarcelNL

de bierschuur is my source; Debierschuur.eu

not sure how much shipping adds but a WXII is approx 8 euro's!

oops just saw they probably do not ship...


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Hit the translate. Now that's a serious beer barn.


----------



## MarcelNL

it's beerlover's heaven, and maybe 10 minutes away, if it were not for the stress of making choices....


----------



## Keith Sinclair

At what temperature do you EU folks drink dark
beer. Room temp., chilled, or cold?


----------



## MarcelNL

Keith Sinclair said:


> At what temperature do you EU folks drink dark
> beer. Room temp., chilled, or cold?



As rule of thumb you can use the Alcohol percentage (Vol%) as temperature in Celsius, so 5% at or around 5'C, 8% at or around 8 'C and so forth. The majority of Belgian beers is well over 6%, going up to 11%.
Not set in stone, but it works pretty well if you ignore stuff like 'strong beers' which usually are lagers with more alcohol content than usual catering for a different public.


----------



## DamageInc

Marcel is right, but I am a plebian so I like to drink all my beer as cold as possible. I like the first few sips to be ice cold and then the beer gradually loses the chill and flavors open up. If I pour the beer at optimal drinking temp, usually it will be too close to room temp by the time I finish it. Maybe I drink too slowly.


----------



## MarcelNL

DamageInc said:


> Marcel is right, but I am a plebian so I like to drink all my beer as cold as possible. I like the first few sips to be ice cold and then the beer gradually loses the chill and flavors open up. If I pour the beer at optimal drinking temp, usually it will be too close to room temp by the time I finish it. Maybe I drink too slowly.


Rule nr 1 with beer...thou shalt not drink too slowly!  

A good solution is splitting one bottle with someone, which only works out if you have someone to enjoy it together with.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

EU is beer mecca. When I traveled in Japan and China it was apparent how much they enjoy beer too.


----------



## MarcelNL

Keith Sinclair said:


> EU is beer mecca. When I traveled in Japan and China it was apparent how much they enjoy beer too.



I guess so, lately craft brewers in the US are catching up though!

Most beer I encountered in China and Japan was 'standard' Lager, most Belgian 'specialty' beers are vastly different!


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Always liked beer. In US lagers the norm until rise of craft brewers. Still enjoy a good lager a brewer 10 minute drive from my house makes a 
nice fresh pilsner. Couple IPA too. 

When was in Kayak club those guys liked the dark beers, tried some of those. These days always pour into a glass. I like fresh beer. Tho I know some of the darks are better aged.


----------



## PFS




----------



## ikarus

Keith Sinclair said:


> At what temperature do you EU folks drink dark
> beer. Room temp., chilled, or cold?



In Austria we drink every beer cold.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

ikarus said:


> In Austria we drink every beer cold.



Sounds good


----------



## ikarus

Keith Sinclair said:


> Sounds good



indeed. drinking Schwechater beer right now.


----------



## coxhaus

I like dark beer but I don't drink it in the summer time. When it is a 100 degrees or more dark tastes too sweet to me. I need a lighter like a lager beer or an IPA in the summer. Once it cools off, I don't like lighter beers I try to only drink darker beers or fuller bodies beers.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Been a while since had a dark beer. Tamura's is
best beer selection in Honolulu.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Got a few 500ml bottles 
Weihenstephaner
Ayinger Altbairisch 
Bells Expeditior Stout


----------



## AlexxTB

Couple of cider bottles.


----------



## tomsch

Guinness extra stout tonight. Bought it to make corned beef and cabbage but we'll see if there's any left by the weekend


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Try smash a piece of fresh ginger put in with corn beef & cabbage. Most people don't put ginger in Kalua pork & cabbage. I tried it now always put piece of ginger when put on cover & slow cook the pork & cabbage. Gives that nice ginger flavor.


----------



## ikarus

Wieselburger beer for me today.


----------



## Bobby2shots

Makes a nice, light, bed-time snack.


----------



## bkultra

French 75


----------



## Bobby2shots

bkultra said:


> French 75
> 
> View attachment 156562


Wow,,,, what a GREAT idea. 

Thanks Bkultra.


----------



## daddy yo yo




----------



## daddy yo yo

bkultra said:


> French 75
> 
> View attachment 156562


My sister and I got a bottle of Dom Perignon Champagne each for every birthday. Frankly, I simply don’t like Dom Perignon. But it tasted quite delicious as French 75. Pure decadence, you might say. But hey, didn’t like it pure…


----------



## Bobby2shots

I don't believe that I've tried the Dom Perignon, but my favourite stand-alone Champagne so far, is Rene Lalou. It strikes a perfect balance between dry and sweet. Havn't tried a champagne cocktail, so I've got to give that one a go. I generally find Veuve Cliquot too dry for my taste, but in this particular recipe (French 75), I think it should be great.


----------



## ethompson

French 75s w/ gin are cool and all, but A Calvados 75 is what the cool kids drink


----------



## ethompson

Fancy French stuff coming out for tonight


----------



## Bobby2shots

ethompson said:


> French 75s w/ gin are cool and all, but A Calvados 75 is what the cool kids drink



Yep, Calvados can grow on you. Bone dry, and a great alternative to Cognac after a heavy meal. I always stock a few bottles of Boulard, and I have a bottle of LeCompte which I've yet to open. I may have a Pere Magloire as well.


----------



## coxhaus

We are having a nice Savigny-Les-Beaune, Burgundy, France tonight.


----------



## Bobby2shots

Cockburn Late Bottled Vintage Port 1986,, after a bit of Brie and a warm artisan baguette.


----------



## daniel_il

Nice bottle..citrusy and sweet


----------



## coxhaus

Looks nice.


----------



## MarcelNL

Lagrein Riserva, from Alto Adige, Italy


----------



## Corradobrit1

Bobby2shots said:


> Cockburn Late Bottled Vintage Port 1986,, after a bit of Brie and a warm artisan baguette.


A man after my own heart. I cracked open a special bottle for Christmas


----------



## Bobby2shots

Good Lord Corradobrit,,,, you treat yourself well,,,, don't you.  Some fresh fruit such as sweet grapes or Golden Delicious apple slices,,, a nice cheese-board,,, and some good crackers,, and you're Heaven-bound. Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy.

Happy Holidays


----------



## daniel_il

coxhaus said:


> Looks nice.



50% cask strength, no artificial colors...very happy with this bottle, never heard about Tormore before i bought this bottle.


----------



## Bobby2shots

Alberta Premium 100% Canadian Rye Whiskey. Tried this a few days ago and thought "wow", especially considering the low price. Tonight, it tastes quite different,,,, very creamy/oily mouth feel, and pleasant smoothness going down, with a decent finish, though the developement of the finish is not complex. Very nice overall. There's also a new version which is cask strength, but I've not yet seen one in-the-flesh here in Quebec. Jim Murray (The Whisky Bible author), ranks these Alberta Premium products as some of the best in the world. Alberta Premium also bottles Dark Horse whiskey, which is another genuine bargain,,, and full of character.


----------



## parbaked




----------



## daddy yo yo

I do admit that I bought it only because of its packaging…


----------



## Lars

Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum..


----------



## coxhaus

I love Trinidad rum. They make some of the best in my way of thinking.


----------



## NotAddictedYet

daddy yo yo said:


> I do admit that I bought it only because of its packaging…



Have to say that the sword saint theme is pretty fitting with what we do here at KKF.


----------



## Ruso

Green Jasmine Dragon Perls tea with creme brûlée on a side.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Just saw on 60 minutes how wine is affected by rising temps. In Northern hemisphere England has become a grape growing reaction.


----------



## e30Birdy

Just picked up a bottle of Elijah Craig Single batch and wanted to give it a run for its money against the Makers Mark 46 in my usual Whiskey Sour. Sours just hit the pallette right at the moment. Usually a Gin and Tonic kind caorunn gin and Mediterranean fever tree does hit the spot too.


----------



## coxhaus

Elijah Craig Single batch should win easily. I have been to that distillery.


----------



## e30Birdy

coxhaus said:


> Elijah Craig Single batch should win easily. I have been to that distillery.



The Elijah ain't bad at all but the MM 46 is not bad either.. I haven't tried much of the EJ so I do not know which wins out yet. I am usually a gin guy and therefore have a lot more of that in my collection.


----------



## Bobby2shots

A li'l D.A.B.'ll do me.


----------



## Greasylake

Dancing with a different green fairy tonight


----------



## Bobby2shots

Greasylake said:


> Dancing with a different green fairy tonight
> 
> View attachment 158377



That's a bummer,,,, get well soon.


----------



## MarcelNL

Keith Sinclair said:


> Just saw on 60 minutes how wine is affected by rising temps. In Northern hemisphere England has become a grape growing reaction.


indeed, even in the Netherlands we now have quite a few wineries. I sampled a few and where the white wines are 'agreeable' the red at best reaches the level of 'palatable', for now I look elsewhere for great wine.


----------



## coxhaus

MarcelNL said:


> indeed, even in the Netherlands we now have quite a few wineries. I samples a few and where the white wines are 'agreeable' the red at best reaches the level of 'palatable', for now I look elsewhere for great wine.


Us too. We have a few wineries in Texas one like 15 minutes from my house that I go to for fun with live music but they need years more to mature. They are drinkable but they don't compete with NAPA.


----------



## Bobby2shots

coxhaus said:


> Us too. We have a few wineries in Texas one like 15 minutes from my house that I go to for fun with live music but they need years more to mature. They are drinkable but they don't compete with NAPA.



I used to love Zinfandel from the Napa Valley; outstanding with soft cheeses such as Camembert or Brie. Unfortunately, the good ones are a lil' scarce in my neck of the woods. Sonoma apparently has some very good Zinfandels also. The first time I tried Zinfandel, I didn't care for it at all,,, but,,, when paired with those soft cheeses, it was a superb match.


----------



## Bobby2shots

MarcelNL said:


> indeed, even in the Netherlands we now have quite a few wineries. I samples a few and where the white wines are 'agreeable' the red at best reaches the level of 'palatable', *for now I look elsewhere for great wine*.



Look no farther then a Margaux,,,,,, simply unforgetable flavour profile. Earthy beyond belief.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

In the Southern Hemisphere Tasmania which is farther south than Australia is growing grapes. Also New Zealand and Chile.


----------



## coxhaus

Bobby2shots said:


> I used to love Zinfandel from the Napa Valley; outstanding with soft cheeses such as Camembert or Brie. Unfortunately, the good ones are a lil' scarce in my neck of the woods. Sonoma apparently has some very good Zinfandels also. The first time I tried Zinfandel, I didn't care for it at all,,, but,,, when paired with those soft cheeses, it was a superb match.



We were in NAPA pre covid on wine trip. We bought futures in a case of Zinfandel and they shipped to us when they bottle it. It was a small winery with low bottle count that never makes it to Texas. It took me a while to remember the winery. It was Zichichi Estate Zinfandel wine. I liked it. This is in Sonoma.


----------



## Bobby2shots

Happy New Year everybody,,,, cheers to you'''


----------



## Bobby2shots

e30Birdy said:


> The Elijah ain't bad at all but the MM 46 is not bad either.. I haven't tried much of the EJ so I do not know which wins out yet. I am usually a gin guy and therefore have a lot more of that in my collection.



I cracked open an Elijah Craig a while back, and didn't care for it. That surprised me a bit, considering some good reviews. I felt the same with Maker's Mark 46. My preferred Bourbons so far are Booker's,,, Blanton Original,,,, and Woodford Reserve, although the Woodford can be somewhat batch-sensitive. (good and not so good). I've had bottles that aged VERY well, and others that tasted like corn-syrup. Booker's is "The Bomb".


----------



## Keith Sinclair




----------



## Keith Sinclair

Happy New Year to all you all KKF brudda's


----------



## coxhaus

Bobby2shots said:


> I cracked open an Elijah Craig a while back, and didn't care for it. That surprised me a bit, considering some good reviews. I felt the same with Maker's Mark 46. My preferred Bourbons so far are Booker's,,, Blanton Original,,,, and Woodford Reserve, although the Woodford can be somewhat batch-sensitive. (good and not so good). I've had bottles that aged VERY well, and others that tasted like corn-syrup. Booker's is "The Bomb".
> 
> View attachment 158555



I agree with you on Blanton's but I like Elijah Craig better than Woodford Reserve, I am not a Booker's drinker. My low-end bourbons are Elijah Craig, Bullet, Buffalo Trace, and Four Roses. I really like Elmer T Lee bourbon best but it is limited. Elmer T Lee was Buffalo Trace main distiller and Elmer T Lee was his recipe for drinking bourbon. Buffalo Trace makes a bunch of high-end bourbons.

Elijah Craig is an old big distillery. Much bigger than Woodford Reserve. Elijah Craig racks bourbon barrels just like they did before the turn of the century. I like Elijah Craig older bourbons but I am having a hard time finding them nowadays.


----------



## e30Birdy

I will have to check them out. I am not gonna buy any top shelf Bourbon for sours. Just looking for some good mixing Bourbon.


----------



## Bobby2shots

Keith Sinclair said:


> Happy New Year to all you all KKF brudda's



 Aloha mai kākou


----------



## Bobby2shots

coxhaus said:


> I agree with you on Blanton's but I like Elijah Craig better than Woodford Reserve, I am not a Booker's drinker. My low-end bourbons are Elijah Craig, Bullet, Buffalo Trace, and Four Roses. I really like Elmer T Lee bourbon best but it is limited. Elmer T Lee was Buffalo Trace main distiller and Elmer T Lee was his recipe for drinking bourbon. Buffalo Trace makes a bunch of high-end bourbons.
> 
> Elijah Craig is an old big distillery. Much bigger than Woodford Reserve. Elijah Craig racks bourbon barrels just like they did before the turn of the century. I like Elijah Craig older bourbons but I am having a hard time finding them nowadays.
> 
> View attachment 158621



We can't buy it here in Quebec, but apparently, the LCBO (Liquor Control Board of Ontario) carries Elmer T. Lee from time to time. Pappy Van Winkle is also impossible to find here.

I've got a few that I havn't tried yet,, Buffalo Trace for example. I've also got a couple bottles of Eagle Rare which I liked,, and a bottle of Rock Hill Farms,,, among others.


----------



## coxhaus

I can't find Pappy Van Winkle either. I decided in 2021 I would buy a bottle. It was impossible to find. I wish I would have bought a bottle when they were cheap. I have drunk it a couple of times from friend's bottles but I have never bought a bottle. I have heard good things about Eagle Rare but I have not tasted it. It is on my list to buy if I can find it.

I have not heard anything about Rock Hill Farms. Is it a Louisville Kentucky bourbon? It has a race horse on the bottle so I would think so.

I have about 6 or 7 Elmer T Lee bourbon bottles stashed away for special times. If you get down this way I will give you a taste.

PS
I am on my second Bloody Mary today. It is 75 degrees right now. We are waiting on a cold front tonight.


----------



## Bobby2shots

coxhaus said:


> I can't find Pappy Van Winkle either. I decided in 2021 I would buy a bottle. It was impossible to find. I wish I would have bought a bottle when they were cheap. I have drunk it a couple of times from friend's bottles but I have never bought a bottle. I have heard good things about Eagle Rare but I have not tasted it. It is on my list to buy if I can find it.
> 
> *I have not heard anything about Rock Hill Farms. Is it a Louisville Kentucky bourbon? It has a race horse on the bottle so I would think so.
> 
> I have about 6 or 7 Elmer T Lee bourbon bottles stashed away for special times. If you get down this way I will give you a taste.*
> 
> PS
> I am on my second Bloody Mary today. It is 75 degrees right now. We are waiting on a cold front tonight.



Rock Hill Farms' distillery in in Frankfort, Franklin County Kentucky. It's 100 proof whiskey (50% ABV). I bought it based on a strong recommendation by internationally reknowned chef Paul Bacuse, who rated it a 92/100. I found it to be a much drier profile than many of the "corn-syruppy" mid-level bourbons. I'll have to go back and see how it has developed in the opened bottle.

Heck, I WISH I could get down that way,,,,, my sister is in southern Texas at the moment, visiting her life-long friend who is married to country & western singer Daryl McCall. I believe they're in McAllen. I've flown into Texas a few times, but never had a layover there. My spouse's sister is also married to a Texan, and I believe they're in Mercedes.


----------



## coxhaus

Bobby2shots said:


> Rock Hill Farms' distillery in in Frankfort, Franklin County Kentucky. It's 100 proof whiskey (50% ABV). I bought it based on a strong recommendation by internationally reknowned chef Paul Bacuse, who rated it a 92/100. I found it to be a much drier profile than many of the "corn-syruppy" mid-level bourbons. I'll have to go back and see how it has developed in the opened bottle.
> 
> Heck, I WISH I could get down that way,,,,, my sister is in southern Texas at the moment, visiting her life-long friend who is married to country & western singer Daryl McCall. I believe they're in McAllen. I've flown into Texas a few times, but never had a layover there. My spouse's sister is also married to a Texan, and I believe they're in Mercedes.



Not too far from me maybe 5 or 6 hours by car. McAllen and Mercedes are considered in the valley in Texas as they are way south.

100 proof whiskey tends to be drier because of the high alcohol content.


----------



## Greasylake

I've really come to enjoy the offerings from Jozen, despite a rocky start with a nigori. I don't blame Jozen for it though, I just don't like nigori.


----------



## Bobby2shots

coxhaus said:


> Not too far from me maybe 5 or 6 hours by car. McAllen and Mercedes are considered in the valley in Texas as they are way south.
> 
> 100 proof whiskey tends to be drier because of the high alcohol content.



I just spoke to my sister, and I was wrong about McAllen. They actually live in Brady,,, which is supposedly 1 1/2hr north of Austin???? McAllen was where they happened to be appearing for a show. 

Also, turns out that my sister is still in Canada, and after a Covid-related travel delay, she's going to re-think heading south for a while,,, at least until things stabilize. For now, there's simply too many last-minute flight cancellations and re-scheduling going on.


----------



## coxhaus

Yes, I just read they cancelled 8000+ flights.


----------



## Tapio

While being located in Toronto I've been browsing through the shelves of the Ontario Liquor Control Board. The best things what I've found so far are these three. Perfect for the Christmas holidays.


----------



## coxhaus

For a high alcohol whiskey, I kind of like Colonel E.H. Taylor Kentucky Bourbon. I bought a case a few years ago. It is not dry like a lot of high alcohol whiskeys.

It was cold this morning at 24 degrees when I got up. I have a new recipe for mulled wine that I will try this afternoon.


----------



## MarcelNL

@Tapio 
That lot is a good way to stay sound of mind, when consumed moderately!


----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## mpier

Standard stuff, but still yummy!!


----------



## Greasylake

Skol!


----------



## MarcelNL

nice wintery brew, perfect for the weather (it has been Gray and foggy and close to freezing for days now)


----------



## Borealhiker

Delicious.


----------



## Keith Sinclair




----------



## talcum

Snowed here. Gotta stay inside and sip drambuie


----------



## Bobby2shots

talcum said:


> Snowed here. Gotta stay inside and sip drambuie
> View attachment 161984


Ahhhh, now there's an idea for tonight,,,, add a shot of Scotch and you've got a Rusty Nail.  Thanks Talcum.


----------



## gaijin

A friend tipped my of that the local temple of alcohol, I mean monopoly store had a decent bottle I hadn't tried yet: Rittenhouse Rye Bottled-In-Bond.






Good stuff. I like.

TF Mab to set the mood.


----------



## talcum

Saving for more knives by drinking Wild Turkey!


----------



## gaijin

A small Kriek from Cantillon at the local watering hole. Almost empty here but I want this place to keep existing so I must support it.


----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## Corradobrit1

Cask strength goodness


----------



## AT5760

How do you like that one @Corradobrit1 ? I had a Springbank aged in Oloroso sherry casks a number of years ago that I loved.


----------



## Corradobrit1

AT5760 said:


> How do you like that one @Corradobrit1 ? I had a Springbank aged in Oloroso sherry casks a number of years ago that I loved.


This is my second bottle and really enjoyable. Not quite Springbank quality but not as expensive either. Takes water well which is good as its a little hot.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Fresh local brew, after the best football playoffs I've ever seen from start to finish no blowouts exciting games. Superbowl should be good too.


----------



## MarcelNL

looks nice, is that a glass taken straight from the freezer or is that great pattern etched onto it?


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Keep it in refrigerator so chilled there is etching top & middle of glass the bottom is frost. I found couple of these in the house. Don't know if the older generation had used them. Like them for beer


----------



## chefwp

Well, I guess it's gonna be wine tonight...


----------



## MarcelNL

I second that ^ and opened a Ballaturi Vieillies Vignes from Aldi, who happen to have a decent to good wine buyer at the moment


----------



## coxhaus

It was really cold here in Texas for us anyway. We made hot buttered rum to stay warm. I think the rum in the picture works about the best I have tasted. I don't typically drink spiced rum but in this recipe it is great. Not in Texas but when I was up in the mountains and it was below zero, I added a pad of butter on top and let it melt in the hot drink.
Hot Buttered Rum Cocktail | Emerils.com


----------



## MarcelNL

I had to test if I still like it, and I can confirm...


----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## uniliang




----------



## MarcelNL

Interesting, a first press beer?


----------



## MarcelNL

12


----------



## ethompson

Some stuff in a glass… a cocktail I just made up to use up some open sherry.

1.75 oz rye whiskey
0.75 oz oloroso sherry
0.5 oz Tempus Fugit Crème de Banane
1 barspoon yellow Chartreuse
1 dash Angostura
2 dashes Regans’ orange bitters
orange twist over the top and throw away (because garnishes are annoying when they stick around past doing their business)

Exceptionally happy with how this turned out!


----------



## Wagnum

"Crumpit Woods" dunkel from Howe Sound brewing. It's awful


----------



## HumbleHomeCook




----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## gaijin

MarcelNL said:


> View attachment 172198





MarcelNL said:


> View attachment 172625



I think I see a trend.


----------



## MarcelNL

gaijin said:


> I think I see a trend.


LOL, if only there was a next level from them...

Naah the trend is that I happen to live close to a store selling a gazillion specialty beers...last week I sampled a few special specialty beers, stuff aged in whiskey casks, sherry casks, vodka casks....I somehow think they do not empty the casks before filling up with beer, none of those beers was under 10%Vol.


----------



## inferno

i'm cracking open an arboga 10,2. its the best sh1t.

just kidding, its the worst sh1t you'll ever be likely to find in sweden. 
i think this is regarded as the worst sh1t that you can actually buy over the counter.

there are never ending threads on the internet about how sh1tty it is. and not many beers can show that level of enthusiasm of disgust from its clientele.

so naturally i had to try it. and its a mean ************. not at all pleasing taste. 
its like you took a regular beer and then just poured some polish industrial cleaning alcohol in it.


----------



## M1k3

inferno said:


> View attachment 174138
> i'm cracking open an arboga 10,2. its the best sh1t.
> 
> just kidding, its the worst sh1t you'll ever be likely to find in sweden.
> i think this is regarded as the worst sh1t that you can actually buy over the counter.
> 
> there are never ending threads on the internet about how sh1tty it is. and not many beers can show that level of enthusiasm of disgust from its clientele.
> 
> so naturally i had to try it. and its a mean ************. not at all pleasing taste.
> its like you took a regular beer and then just poured some polish industrial cleaning alcohol in it.


Extra Stark? Do they make an "Extra Ironman" version?


----------



## MSicardCutlery

Lucid Absinthe, or possibly Maker's Mark...


----------



## Greasylake

MSicardCutlery said:


> Lucid Absinthe, or possibly Maker's Mark...


How's the Lucid? That's one bottle I haven't tried yet but it looks interesting.


----------



## MSicardCutlery

Greasylake said:


> How's the Lucid? That's one bottle I haven't tried yet but it looks interesting.



I like it. I used to drink it chilled and neat, but I've taken to diluting it to the point where it only just gets cloudy. It's almost sweet, very warm, and the finish is great.


----------



## coxhaus

Keith Neal said:


> Tanqueray martini with Fresh Market olive stuffed with Russian bleu cheese. Sashimi served on McCarty pottery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This photo was taken before my Masamoto yanagiba acquisition, so the sashimi slices are not very clean. I didn't know better then.


I like martinis and sashimi. I think it is a great combo.

A sushi knife does make a cleaner cut.


----------



## RDalman

inferno said:


> View attachment 174138
> i'm cracking open an arboga 10,2. its the best sh1t.
> 
> just kidding, its the worst sh1t you'll ever be likely to find in sweden.
> i think this is regarded as the worst sh1t that you can actually buy over the counter.
> 
> there are never ending threads on the internet about how sh1tty it is. and not many beers can show that level of enthusiasm of disgust from its clientele.
> 
> so naturally i had to try it. and its a mean ************. not at all pleasing taste.
> its like you took a regular beer and then just poured some polish industrial cleaning alcohol in it.


Mmm BOGA, supposed to be best around 50c but I havent had the guts


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

MarcelNL said:


> LOL, if only there was a next level from them...
> 
> Naah the trend is that I happen to live close to a store selling a gazillion specialty beers...last week I sampled a few special specialty beers, stuff aged in whiskey casks, sherry casks, vodka casks....I somehow think they do not empty the casks before filling up with beer, none of those beers was under 10%Vol.



Westvleteren?


----------



## MarcelNL

No, Westvleteren does not do anything that 'modern', it's the third wave specialty brewers that make 'infused' beers, hipsters and price tags to match ;-) 
I forgot which one it was, we had like 4 different ones, and there were like 20 more to choose from...


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

MarcelNL said:


> No, Westvleteren does not do anything that 'modern', it's the third wave specialty brewers that make 'infused' beers, hipsters and price tags to match ;-)
> I forgot which one it was, we had like 4 different ones, and there were like 20 more to choose from...


ah, I meant a step up from Trappistes Rochefort


----------



## gaijin

Westvleteren is seriously good stuff.


----------



## MarcelNL

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> ah, I meant a step up from Trappistes Rochefort


DUH, too early, only one coffee in...


----------



## Bobby2shots

Ardbeg 10 tonight,,, a triple. Raising a glass in memory of Tony Bourdain,,


----------



## Tapio

gaijin said:


> Westvleteren is seriously good stuff.


It sure is. St. Bernardus Abt 12 tastes almost the same and is easy to find. I also like Straffe Hendrik Quadrupel a lot. It might be even my favourite of them all.


----------



## MarcelNL

Tapio said:


> It sure is. St. Bernardus Abt 12 tastes almost the same and is easy to find. I also like Straffe Hendrik Quadrupel a lot. It might be even my favourite of them all.


Try them side by side and you'll find that Westvleteren and St Bernardus differ quite a bit! (I like both)
Straffe hendrik Quadrupel is nice, I also like their wild yeast!


----------



## Corradobrit1

This Belgian is one of the best for my palette. Not cheap but so worth it....


----------



## Terryy

Now I have 2 bottles of Krusovice beer which I have from my sister. Interesed in trying


----------



## Greasylake

This one is pretty unique compared to many other sakes I've tried. The mineral flavors seem to be the highlight, with the floral and sweet notes being very light. I don't know if I will buy it again, but I think my palate is better off for having tried it.


----------



## timebard




----------



## MarcelNL

Very nice citrussy hops


----------



## Corradobrit1

1971 bottling of Grosperrin Petit Champagne Cognac. Perfect end to a perfect week.

I'm usually an Armagnac drinker when not drinking single malts but this was recommended, priced right and hasn't disappointed. The blade isn't too shabby either.


----------



## DamageInc

Another negroni.


----------



## tgfencer

MarcelNL said:


> Try them side by side and you'll find that Westvleteren and St Bernardus differ quite a bit! (I like both)
> Straffe hendrik Quadrupel is nice, I also like their wild yeast!


I'm a fan of Val-Dieu Grand Cru, another quad style Belgian


----------



## MarcelNL

we had a great meal in Munich and a *very* nice bottle of red;


----------



## MarcelNL

drink local, a proper distilled gin


----------



## bkultra

Smokey Cokey


----------



## ethompson

Some delightful Japanese gin


----------



## MarcelNL

bkultra said:


> Smokey Cokey
> View attachment 183616


mixing these together is blasphemy, if you did just never admit to this when entering Scotland....


----------



## bkultra

I've been hesitant myself but started drinking them after reading this article...









The “Smoky Cokey” cocktail tastes exactly how it sounds, and that’s a good thing


I don’t remember how or why the Smoky Cokey came up in conversation, but I do remember that it sounded like a horrible idea.




www.google.com





"Luckily, the man who first mentioned the drink, Ewan Gunn, happens to be both Scottish and the Global Scotch Whisky Master for Diageo, the parent company of Lagavulin."


----------



## jjlotti

bkultra said:


> Smokey Cokey
> View attachment 183616


My favorite cola and scotch..... Please tell me your not.....


----------



## ethompson

bkultra said:


> I've been hesitant myself but started drinking them after reading this article...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The “Smoky Cokey” cocktail tastes exactly how it sounds, and that’s a good thing
> 
> 
> I don’t remember how or why the Smoky Cokey came up in conversation, but I do remember that it sounded like a horrible idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Luckily, the man who first mentioned the drink, Ewan Gunn, happens to be both Scottish and the Global Scotch Whisky Master for Diageo, the parent company of Lagavulin."


The drinks world needs more of this type of irreverence! I forget where I read it, but the youngest Julian Van Winkle ordered a Pappy old fashioned in a bar with a muddled orange and the bartender was aghast and told him he couldn’t possibly make that. Ole’ Van Winkle just laughed and said, “funny, that’s how my great grandfather who’s on the bottle always had it.”

Best drink I had in 2019 was a pina colada made with Reisetbauer carrot brandy. Wish I still had a bottle of that stuff around…


----------



## MarcelNL

carrot brandy, I never knew it existed....hard to imagine a flavor...

I was introduced to a combination of Port and Cognac many years ago flying from Manilla to Amsterdam, that to me was quite irreverent ;-) but it works well! (i've never slept better on a plane)


----------



## ethompson

MarcelNL said:


> carrot brandy, I never knew it existed....hard to imagine a flavor...
> 
> I was introduced to a combination of Port and Cognac many years ago flying from Manilla to Amsterdam, that to me was quite irreverent ;-) but it works well! (i've never slept better on a plane)


It smelled like the carroty-est carrot and had tons of vegetal sweetness. Very, very weird and cool stuff - exactly what I like to drink. I also got a bottle of habanero "brandy" somewhere. NO capsaicin makes it into the distillate! It smells like it'd be super spicy but is fruity as all get out on the tongue with absolutely no spice.


----------



## ethompson

Today was supposed to be a quiet day filled with bread making and polishing. That didn’t happen. I keep a very special bottle on hand for these days…


----------



## jjlotti

ethompson said:


> The drinks world needs more of this type of irreverence! I forget where I read it, but the youngest Julian Van Winkle ordered a Pappy old fashioned in a bar with a muddled orange and the bartender was aghast and told him he couldn’t possibly make that. Ole’ Van Winkle just laughed and said, “funny, that’s how my great grandfather who’s on the bottle always had it.”
> 
> Best drink I had in 2019 was a pina colada made with Reisetbauer carrot brandy. Wish I still had a bottle of that stuff around…


People say she's crazy, she's got diamonds on the soles of her shoes....


----------



## MarcelNL

Cote du Rhone, this is one of my fave's


----------



## bradmacmt

Happy "Father's Day" to me... I prefer Southern Rhone, but this is very nice.


----------



## MarcelNL

crozes hermitage is something I'll go for too!


----------



## ethompson

Proper daiquiri


----------



## daddy yo yo

Manhattan. Watching John Wick.


----------



## coxhaus

We were in NAPA with my wife's wine brother, and we had this bad boy. It is one of the gravel Round Pond wines that is top of the line. At around $300 a bottle it is above my pay grade. It sure was nice. I bought some bottles at around half that price which are nice. I will post one when we drink it.

It will take me a bit to get back to our wines after being in NAPA for 4 days of wine drinking. Some of my wines now seem lacking. I will get over it.


----------



## ethompson

Bourbon old fashioned for the Fourth


----------



## coxhaus

It is too hot now to drink red wine, so I bought some summer wines.


----------



## MarcelNL

I usually put red in the fridge when it's over 19'C or so, lightly cooled (anywhere between 15 and 17 C) red is NICE when it's hot!


----------



## jjlotti

Welcome to the sad Cafe....
Please tell me if you know of a better 50usd bottle. Not sure I can think of one...


----------



## kidsos

Lot's of great wines lately!


----------



## daddy yo yo




----------



## daddy yo yo




----------



## bkultra

In honor of yellow chartreuse finally being available again: Naked and Famous


----------



## coxhaus

What do you use yellow chartreuse in? It is foreign to me.


----------



## bkultra

Chartreuse comes in two varieties green and yellow, both are herbal liqueurs (but vary in strength and flavor). There has been a problem with their distribution and it was hard to get both varieties starting the end of last year. The Last Word is a great option for green chartreuse. The drink I posted above is a play off of that drink.


----------



## ethompson

bkultra said:


> In honor of yellow chartreuse finally being available again: Naked and Famous
> 
> View attachment 189121


One of my all time favorites! I cannot get enough Chartreuse


----------



## MarcelNL

ethompson said:


> One of my all time favorites! I cannot get enough Chartreuse


indeed! come to think of it, it's been far too long ago...


----------



## mille162

Preparing for a move south and never got around to opening any of these. I'm a tequila or wine guy, Bourbon isn't even my third choice, but feel like maybe I should just crack each and compare a swig of each?


----------



## johnvburke100

Belvedere vodka, straight up, right out of the freezer (where I also keep the glasses.) But I keep fantasizing about a combination of beer and nitrous oxide which would be named a Brouhaha.


----------



## Emieloss

That Glenfarclas 21 is pretty nice. It just needs quite some time in the glass to open up. I'd advice letting it sit for at least 20 minutes before nosing/tasting.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Manhattan.


----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## parbaked

Weekend wine…


----------



## WilliamDallas

Stagg Jr kinda night over here


----------



## deanb

As usual Chandon Blanc de Pinot Noir sparkling wine. Irish Cream after dinner. Love it!


----------



## bkultra

Smokey paloma


----------



## MarcelNL




----------



## RDalman

Less ipa lately. Some homebrew ~tripel with mussels, and a esb for dessert.


----------



## Lars

Chilled red wine


----------



## daddy yo yo

Gin Tonic:


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

The Dude abides.


----------



## Fyianar

Green tea


----------



## daddy yo yo

Fyianar said:


> Green tea


Had that too on Tuesday: matcha!


----------



## inferno

thinking about trying this classic drink someday.

he says its "very good as a welcome drink"


----------



## ch_br

HumbleHomeCook said:


> The Dude abides.



Careful man, there's a beverage here...


----------



## bkultra

Did it again


----------



## ch_br

bkultra said:


> Did it again
> View attachment 197934



On a menu this cocktail would read:

*Exotic Vintage Peaty & Herbal Effervesence*
_Served Neat or with one Frozen Sphere of Norwegian Glacial Melt_


----------



## MarcelNL

blasphemy to pair that with coke


----------



## M1k3

MarcelNL said:


> blasphemy to pair that with coke


It's ok. The Coke is imported.


----------



## MarcelNL

inferno said:


> thinking about trying this classic drink someday.
> 
> he says its "very good as a welcome drink"



that probably is a welcome and goodbye all in one


----------



## agp

Had the 2021 Kirkland Cotes du Rhone. Had to pour it out after the first few sips. Life is too short to drink that.


----------



## agp

daddy yo yo said:


> Gin Tonic:


Where does one get Ukiyo gin?


----------



## mengwong

Looks like they might not have distribution in the US… I see it listed in UK AU NZ SG markets.






Speaking of which, encountered this the other day. I still don’t know how I feel about it. Sachi - The World's First Soy Alcoholic Beverage


----------



## daddy yo yo

Manhattan again:


----------



## daddy yo yo

agp said:


> Where does one get Ukiyo gin?


Well, that probably depends on the country you’re living in…


----------



## MarcelNL

great shot!


----------



## agp

Decisions decisions...


----------



## MarcelNL

agp said:


> Decisions decisions...


why...the answer is simple.....line em all up


----------



## Beerzebub

Bottled 17 June 2020, best before 17 June 2045.


----------



## mengwong

Teeling Whiskey, in Muscat, and in Calvados casks.


----------



## mengwong

Càrn Mòr 2013, Oloroso Sherry Butt


----------



## agp

Had the Kirkland Napa Valley blend this weekend. Pretty good. Would drink again for sure.


----------



## Beerzebub




----------



## agp

What work?


----------



## MarcelNL

anyone familiar with this stuff?









The Italian town with a boozy secret


Santu Lussurgiu, in Sardinia's wild west, is home of the drink "filu 'e ferru," distilled secretly by locals since high taxes were imposed in the 19th century.




edition.cnn.com





and any tips for a brand as I'm about to order....


----------



## daddy yo yo

Another Manhattan:


----------



## bkultra

Pisco sour


----------



## coxhaus

daddy yo yo said:


> Another Manhattan:


Is that a blue tooth speaker? How do you like it? It was on my list, but I never found one to listen to. I ended up buying 2 JBL Partybox 100 speakers and I run them in stereo with my large screen. I use an AppleTV. They sound so much better than TV speakers and use very little power compared to my old receiver setup and subwoofers. I ran out of power and needed a second circuit for power for my old setup.


----------



## daddy yo yo

coxhaus said:


> Is that a blue tooth speaker? How do you like it? It was on my list, but I never found one to listen to. I ended up buying 2 JBL Partybox 100 speakers and I run them in stereo with my large screen. I use an AppleTV. They sound so much better than TV speakers and use very little power compared to my old receiver setup and subwoofers. I ran out of power and needed a second circuit for power for my old setup.


Yes, it’s the generation 1 Acton from Marshall. It is really good and back then it was cheap at ~150€. Bought an Emberton II recently which is much smaller and costs the same, and that little sucker is also fantastic. The Emberton II suprised me, didn’t expect that kind of sound from a small device like this…


----------



## Beerzebub

Akishika Omachi Yamahai Junmai Muroka Nama Genshu. Yummy.


----------



## daddy yo yo

I burst into tears because it is empty now…


----------



## coxhaus

daddy yo yo said:


> Yes, it’s the generation 1 Acton from Marshall. It is really good and back then it was cheap at ~150€. Bought an Emberton II recently which is much smaller and costs the same, and that little sucker is also fantastic. The Emberton II suprised me, didn’t expect that kind of sound from a small device like this…


I wish I could of found a Marshall to listen to. The JBL Partybox 100 first gen have an overall nice big sound for large rooms. They make a lot of bass for a big room but not real low bass. They have a nice midrange which I think is their sellling point which works well for video. Their top end does not run you off. I drive them using an AppleTV blue tooth so no wires. They ran $300 apiece.


----------



## daddy yo yo

coxhaus said:


> I wish I could of found a Marshall to listen to. The JBL Partybox 100 first gen have an overall nice big sound for large rooms. They make a lot of bass for a big room but not real low bass. They have a nice midrange which I think is their sellling point which works well for video. Their top end does not run you off. I drive them using an AppleTV blue tooth so no wires. They ran $300 apiece.


I bought the Acton mainly because of its design. I am a big fan of legend guitarist Slash, that’s why I was pro-Marshall biased. Only thing I couldn’t buy was their over-ear headphones which sounded way too damp for me… I think I tested 12 different headphones and finally went for a BeyerDynamic… Still the best sound for my ears!


----------



## bkultra

Mezcal Sour


----------



## Beerzebub

Munetoshi 165 petty is great for biltong.


----------



## Ant4d

Absolute Vodka, Loads of fresh lime and soda water.


----------



## daddy yo yo

We had cat-poo-chino today:
















Okay, we (6 people) also had 2 bottles of Franciacorta/Prosecco and 3 bottles of white wine…


----------



## DavidScubadiver

Carrot apple pear broccoli juice.


----------



## Lars

daddy yo yo said:


> We had cat-poo-chino today:


That coffee is really s*itty..


----------



## MarcelNL

I will try get our cats to eat green coffee, and will try it after roasting a batch...hold on...a predator eating ripe coffee cherries just seems weird.


----------



## daddy yo yo

MarcelNL said:


> I will try get our cats to eat green coffee, and will try it after roasting a batch...hold on...a predator eating ripe coffee cherries just seems weird.


Wait a second, do you really want to roast a batch of cats?!??


----------



## MarcelNL

Fitting a batch of cats in a Huky 500 may be challenging, even with kittens.

I am going to try convince our cats to eat enough green coffee so I can roast a batch of cat turds ;-)

For now I'm more partial to 48h fermented beans, flavor profiles ranging in the realm of 'serious funkiness'.... blueberries, wet socks, cheese, Kimchi, mushrooms...


----------



## M1k3

daddy yo yo said:


> Wait a second, do you really want to roast a batch of cats?!??


"They'll be in a state of roasted and not roasted until you check on them." - Some dude with a cat


----------



## bkultra

Continuing my theme of alcohol and egg whites... Gin Fizz. And now Gin & Jam (currently apple butter)


----------



## jsandvad

Beer: Limfjords Ale, while cooking dinner for me and my son - my wife is out of town 
Knife: Hatsukokoro Kumokage 210 mm 
Music: Deafheaven - Infinite Granite


----------



## ethompson

My own version of a Kingston Negroni - rums, banana liqueur, Campari, vermouth, bitters, orange peel


----------



## DavidScubadiver

Pineapple juice.


----------



## gentiscid

Black Russian


----------



## bkultra

Spicy hot chocolate & Mezcal for the trick-or-treating.


----------



## Beerzebub

ethompson said:


> My own version of a Kingston Negroni - rums, banana liqueur, Campari, vermouth, bitters, orange peel


Never heard of it before but just made one (but with no banana liqueur to add unfortunately). Delicious!


----------



## ethompson

Beerzebub said:


> Never heard of it before but just made one (but with no banana liqueur to add unfortunately). Delicious!View attachment 206703


Does perfectly well without the banana liquor as well! This is a really great use for Smith & Cross, which can be a bit of a (delicious) bully otherwise.


----------



## Beerzebub

ethompson said:


> Does perfectly well without the banana liquor as well! This is a really great use for Smith & Cross, which can be a bit of a (delicious) bully otherwise.


Haha, yes, I love the stuff and usually drink it straight but in pretty small amounts and only when the mood strikes, which is not very often. It really works in this drink, it's slightly the dominant of the three but the Campari and vermouth hold their own as well. I imagine some rums would be overpowered.


----------



## deltaplex

Now I'm gonna have to make a variation on this to use up the rest of the navy strength leftover from last year's clarified milk punch...


----------



## bkultra

Out of Lagavulin 16...


----------



## ethompson

Swizzlin’


----------



## ethompson

And now something a bit more esoteric… a riff on the Bijou I’ve been toying with. Armagnac blanche, Chartreuse jaune, French vermouths. Featuring what is probably my favorite bottle in the cabinet - COBRA FIRE!!!


----------



## Beerzebub

Cyn-Cyn:


----------



## ethompson

Last year’s (2020 actually) egg nog


----------



## ch_br

What are you drinking tonight?

*Heavily*.

Holiday In-laws, dude, holiday in-laws.


----------



## Greasylake

Wanted something sweet tonight after dessert, raki it is! Edit: raki isn't as sweet as I remember it being, no bother, still tasty


----------



## ch_br

Greasylake said:


> Wanted something sweet tonight after dessert, raki it is! Edit: raki isn't as sweet as I remember it being, no bother, still tasty
> 
> View attachment 210458



Oh I love Raki, to me its so much better than Pastis or Pernod. Smoother and more refreshing.

And its basically 90% water, so you're in essence hydration drinking!


----------



## MarcelNL

Westvleteren 12, I could not resist it while buying a bunch of Belgian specialty beers.


----------



## Greasylake

This would be a good one to break out after a Christmas dinner I think


----------



## ethompson

My own take on the Widows Kiss


----------



## Beerzebub

ethompson said:


> My own take on the Widows Kiss
> View attachment 214126


Looks interesting. And I'm loving your glassware!


----------



## Beerzebub

Room temp Briords


----------



## deltaplex

Beerzebub said:


> Room temp BriordsView attachment 214558


Do you prefer Sevre et Maine at room temp?


----------



## Beerzebub

deltaplex said:


> Do you prefer Sevre et Maine at room temp?


Yep, room temp emphasizes the saline, marine, savory character.


----------



## Rangen

Tempier, basic cuvee, 1999. Turns out it takes 20 years for this stuff to come around, except in really really weak vintages. Glad I bought a bunch of it, about that long ago, when it was cheap.


----------



## ethompson

Scotch sour made with masala chai syrup


----------



## More_Gyutos

I didn’t get a picture of the bottle, but one of our Christmas Eve libations was this:


----------



## Beerzebub

Vieux Carré. Happy New Year!


----------



## Dave Kinogie




----------



## Keith Sinclair

Little after 8pm here illegal fireworks already going into the air. Cat is freaked out under the house. By 11.00pm sky will be full of fireworks. Happy New Year to all you KKF dudes & families.


----------



## DrD23

started with nickel and nickel '03 Syrah, moved on to macallan 18 for post dinner drinks, made a round of white Negronis a la italicus, and finished with a bottle of veuve because as far as bubbles go im not well versed. Then popped on KKF to maKe sure no yankicks were posted on BST . HNY y'all.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Feeling good after several flutes of champagne. All home fired Arial fireworks are illegal here. Was really out of control early 2,000's. Made laws stricter less for few years after that now increasing. They are bought online come in with other goods in shipping containers. Most law enforcement have relatives firing them off. Couple pictures from our house can see all the smoke from lots of fireworks. Red one has moon in it. Just phone shots.


----------



## Dave Kinogie

This was last night. Happy New Year’s!


----------



## Rangen

Last night was a bottle of Huet Petillant 2017, which tastes better to me than all but the very best Champagne, and costs a whole lot less.


----------



## M1k3

Last night was a bottle of "shut the hell up" with a "less chit chat, more worky work" chaser.


----------



## Pie

I’ve come to expect some sly kicks from Ardbeg, but unfortunately this one’s a bit thin and hollow. Loud at first, but sadly empty when compared to cask strength scotch. 

Fun flavours, but lacks the big-ness that makes peaty scotch exciting. Entry level and charmingly so.


----------



## Beerzebub

Pie said:


> I’ve come to expect some sly kicks from Ardbeg, but unfortunately this one’s a bit thin and hollow. Loud at first, but sadly empty when compared to cask strength scotch.
> 
> Fun flavours, but lacks the big-ness that makes peaty scotch exciting. Entry level and charmingly so. View attachment 217391


At least it has an age statement?


----------



## robzilla

Beerzebub said:


> At least it has an age statement?


For $15 more, the Ardbeg 10 is just short of light years more interesting than the Wee Beastie.


----------



## Rideon66




----------



## Pie

robzilla said:


> For $15 more, the Ardbeg 10 is just short of light years more interesting than the Wee Beastie.


Duly noted. That meaty one of theirs was quite nice as well.


----------



## Beerzebub

Negroni with the vermouth split with Zucca, rye substituted for gin  , splash of sparkling water, and greenish homegrown lemon peel.


----------



## Beerzebub

Rideon66 said:


> View attachment 218139


I like the label, although Bertha looks like a sweetie and not overly vengeful


----------



## deltaplex

Beerzebub said:


> Negroni with the vermouth split with Zucca, rye substituted for gin  , splash of sparkling water, and greenish homegrown lemon peel. View attachment 218523


What's that used to get the lemon peel?


----------



## Rideon66

Beerzebub said:


> I like the label, although Bertha looks like a sweetie and not overly vengeful


Apparently it is made with Whey alcohol from the local dairy farms in CO.Cork and Bertha is a Guinness holding legend.
Bertha, or ‘Big Bertha’ as she was known, was a legendary Droimeann cow from Sneem in Co. Kerry. She was reared locally, and was bought as a calf by a farmer called Jerome O’Leary.

When she died on New Year’s Eve 1993, just 3 months shy of her 49th birthday, she had become something of a local celebrity. Over the course of her long life she had given birth to 39 calves, and this achievement, together with her tremendous age, had earned her an entry in the Guinness Book of Records. This fame was harnessed productively by Mr. O’Leary; Bertha became a regular at local fairs, and lead the annual St. Patrick’s Day parade in Sneem where she was engaged in raising money for local cancer relief charities.


----------



## Beerzebub

deltaplex said:


> What's that used to get the lemon peel?


Kaeru Stainless 90mm, a little short but I also have the 150mm, handy little knives.


----------

